# Word association (just for fun)



## namal24 (1 Feb 2009)

Here we go...one word, and one word at a time ONLY-hope this catches on...

STINKY


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2009)

Garbage


----------



## Dano651 (1 Feb 2009)

_*Rubbish*_


Dano


----------



## canadian4ever (1 Feb 2009)

junk


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Feb 2009)

yard


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

age


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

eighteen


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

wheeler


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

dealer


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

's choice


----------



## Lil_T (1 Feb 2009)

president


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

chairman


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

Mao


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

posters


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

paper


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

fiber


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Feb 2009)

Shatner


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

bald


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

Eagle


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

burger


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

(how the H did you associate eagle & burger is beyond me)

Fries


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

grease
(Lawrence Eagleburger)


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

( Ahhhhh!)

Streaks


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

naked


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Feb 2009)

truth


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

invention


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2009)

bell


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

phone


----------



## mariomike (1 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> phone



Booth.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2009)

bones


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2009)

skull


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2009)

phrenology


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

defunct


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

(back to)  JUNK


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

mail


----------



## Dano651 (1 Feb 2009)

_*Redundant*_


Dano


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

Expendable


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

vital


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

Needed


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

wanted


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

missing


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

short..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

tall


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2009)

tales


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

highball


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

lowball


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

oddball


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

goofball


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

fuzzball


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2009)

traitor:


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

sleezeball


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2009)

sleezebag


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

scumbag


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

puke


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

drunk


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2009)

Oddball   ;D  :cheers:

Oddball


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

football!


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

baseball!!! (soon)


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

Team


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

Cricket 

 ;D

That's a sport right  >


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

bug


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2009)

Volkswagon


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

Herbie


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

Hancock


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

dance


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

jitterbug


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

phone


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2009)

Rogers


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

Ted


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

bed


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

head


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

ache


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2009)

hangover


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

cure


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

antidote


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2009)

poison


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2009)

medicine


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

poison


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Feb 2009)

assassination


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2009)

gun


----------



## kkwd (1 Feb 2009)

tape


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Feb 2009)

electrical


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

shock


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

therapy


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

crazy


----------



## namal24 (2 Feb 2009)

child


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

burden


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Feb 2009)

Beast


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

monster


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2009)

drink


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

rum


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Feb 2009)

Thirsty


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

water


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2009)

balloon


----------



## canadian4ever (2 Feb 2009)

weather


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

cold


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

hot


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

pants


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

slobbers


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Feb 2009)

Mouth


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Hoof


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Hearted


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Cold


----------



## Spanky (2 Feb 2009)

Bitter


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

chocolate


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Syrup


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

pancakes


----------



## leroi (2 Feb 2009)

blueberry


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Aldershot!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

Prision Camp


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

fire


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

marshmellows


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

sticky


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

glue


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

huffing


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

puffing


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

running


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

s c a r e d


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

mother-in-law


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

wife


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Chores


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

completed!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

relax


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

no!!!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

fair


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2009)

improbable


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

believable


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2009)

probable


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

plausible


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

arguable


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

confrontational


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2009)

pugilistic?


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Stick


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

gum


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Sap


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

syrup


----------



## canadian4ever (2 Feb 2009)

pancakes


----------



## Lil_T (2 Feb 2009)

bacon


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

Canadian!


----------



## Duckie (2 Feb 2009)

Cold


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

beer


----------



## leroi (2 Feb 2009)

buddies!


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

foes


----------



## namal24 (2 Feb 2009)

enemy  :threat:


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

allies


----------



## snoman317 (2 Feb 2009)

victory!


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

defeat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2009)

French
(google it, im right)


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

toast


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

Cheers!  :cheers:


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

Norm


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

Cliff


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

fall


----------



## Stumpf (2 Feb 2009)

Leaves.


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

comes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2009)

goes


----------



## Stumpf (2 Feb 2009)

Blank


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

stare


----------



## Stumpf (2 Feb 2009)

Stalker


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2009)

creep


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

weirdo


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Feb 2009)

Mr. Bean


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

fart


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

smell  :-X


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

sweet


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Feb 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

vanilla


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

extract


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

implant


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Fake


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

genuine


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

zirconium


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

crystal


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

skull


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

treasure


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

taxes


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

death


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

life


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

cereal


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

oats


----------



## namal24 (2 Feb 2009)

cheerios


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Brits


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Limeys


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

sailors


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Submarines


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2009)

Sandwichs


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

mystery-meat


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Feb 2009)

donair


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

Greco


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

pizza


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

face


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

plant


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

seeds


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2009)

grow


----------



## kkwd (2 Feb 2009)

tall


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

starbucks


----------



## canadian4ever (3 Feb 2009)

Tim Horton's


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

Timbits


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2009)

golf balls


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

Sports


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

score


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

Homerun!!!


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

out


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

ten count


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

fingers


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

Thumbs


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

toes


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

jam  :-X


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

cram


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

exam


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

fail


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

pass


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

leave


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

depart


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

arrive


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

deja vu


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

double trouble


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

twins


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

pairs


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

single


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

married


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

ceremony


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

formal


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

tuxedo


----------



## canadian4ever (3 Feb 2009)

graduation


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

degree


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2009)

Celsius


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

temperature


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

fever


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

Johnny


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

come-lately


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

loser


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

winner


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2009)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooal!

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

gaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

FINE!


----------



## Lang75 (3 Feb 2009)

Neurotic


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

Eccentric


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

odd


----------



## beach_bum (3 Feb 2009)

Even


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2009)

Steven


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2009)

Hawking


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

Gosling


----------



## beach_bum (3 Feb 2009)

fuzzy


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

navel


----------



## namal24 (3 Feb 2009)

pierced


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

untainted


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

pure


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

honey


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

bees


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

knees


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Feb 2009)

operation :-\


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2009)

deployed


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

retracted


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

shrinkage


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

Theft


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

Reparation


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

Atonement


----------



## leroi (3 Feb 2009)

Confession.


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

forgiveness


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

love


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

heart


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

soul


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

heaven


----------



## mover1 (3 Feb 2009)

hell


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

bound


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

leather


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

biker


----------



## 556ofdemocracy (3 Feb 2009)

Wild hogs


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

pork


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2009)

pie


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

hat


----------



## namal24 (3 Feb 2009)

magic


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Feb 2009)

Sword


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

weapon


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Feb 2009)

Death


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

inevitable


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

foretold


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2009)

expected


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Feb 2009)

inititative


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

surprised


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

baffled


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

aware


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

ignorance


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

stupid


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

brilliant


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

shine


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2009)

scuffed


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

damaged


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

goods


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

inventory


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

stock


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

soup


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

goulash


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

meal


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

course


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

salad


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

dressing


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

disrobing


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

slowly


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

quickly


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

Loaded


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

heavy


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

beast


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

animal


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

house


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

Belushi


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

jim


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

pimple


----------



## P-PLATOON (3 Feb 2009)

Oxy-Clean


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

cream


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

whip


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

punishment


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2009)

drill


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

cavity


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

tooth


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

faeries


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

cash


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

wallet


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

leather


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

cow


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2009)

girl


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2009)

friend


----------



## kkwd (3 Feb 2009)

enemy


----------



## namal24 (3 Feb 2009)

terrorists


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2009)

jihad


----------



## mover1 (4 Feb 2009)

Marionette


----------



## Lil_T (4 Feb 2009)

strings


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

rope


----------



## canadian4ever (4 Feb 2009)

hangman


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Feb 2009)

words


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2009)

hurt


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

injury


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Feb 2009)

tumour


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

operation


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2009)

Desert Storm


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

sand


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2009)

castle


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Moat


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

water


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2009)

elixer (of the Gods   )


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Whiskey


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

shot


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

glass


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

window


----------



## Azizti (4 Feb 2009)

Open


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

closed


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Case


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

trophy


----------



## Azizti (4 Feb 2009)

Winner


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2009)

loser


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

diet


----------



## Azizti (4 Feb 2009)

Food


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Feb 2009)

Ration


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2009)

Omlette


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Feb 2009)

Ham


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

pig


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

former girlfriend


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Feb 2009)

Lesbian


----------



## namal24 (4 Feb 2009)

gay


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

happy


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Sad


----------



## Lil_T (4 Feb 2009)

winter


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

wonderland


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Feb 2009)

alice


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

girl


----------



## Lang75 (4 Feb 2009)

woman


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

man


----------



## dapaterson (4 Feb 2009)

baby


----------



## beach_bum (4 Feb 2009)

crying


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

annoying


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Feb 2009)

sibling


----------



## dapaterson (4 Feb 2009)

sister


----------



## mover1 (4 Feb 2009)

Hott


----------



## P-PLATOON (4 Feb 2009)

Paris


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

Hilton   :


----------



## P-PLATOON (4 Feb 2009)

Hotel


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2009)

Rawanda


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

Africa


----------



## Lil_T (4 Feb 2009)

TOTO


----------



## P-PLATOON (4 Feb 2009)

The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

munchkins


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2009)

Oompa Loompa


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

Wonka


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Willie


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2009)

Johnson


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

& Johnson


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

toothpaste


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

brush


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

hair


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

head


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

& shoulders


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

knees


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

& toes


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Jam


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

jelly


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

sandwich


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

bread


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Toast


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Feb 2009)

Burnt


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

dark


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

light


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

bulb


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

flashlight


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

battery


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2009)

charger


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Lance


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

horseman


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Saddle


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

sores


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

puss


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2009)

cat


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

dog


----------



## Lil_T (4 Feb 2009)

food


----------



## kkwd (4 Feb 2009)

vegetables


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

yucky


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

rum


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

Yummy!!  ;D


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

delicious


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

chicken wings


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

hot sauce


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

salsa


----------



## P-PLATOON (5 Feb 2009)

Dance


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

horizontal tango


----------



## Lil_T (5 Feb 2009)

deprived  (LOL)


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

frigid


----------



## Lil_T (5 Feb 2009)

icy


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

skate


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

fish


----------



## canadian4ever (5 Feb 2009)

halibut


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

fried


----------



## canadian4ever (5 Feb 2009)

chips


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

vinegar


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

oil


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

refinery


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2009)

gasoline


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

tank


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

Armour


----------



## leroi (5 Feb 2009)

Armadillo


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

Texas


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2009)

CHAIN SAW MASSACARE


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

Lumberjack


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Feb 2009)

Song


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

Torture (if I'm doing the singing!  )


----------



## Azizti (5 Feb 2009)

Pain


----------



## 1RNBR (5 Feb 2009)

suffering


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2009)

Recession!!


----------



## beach_bum (5 Feb 2009)

Rollercoaster


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

carousel


----------



## Lang75 (5 Feb 2009)

nurburgring


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

Esoteric


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

Stau


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

murderer


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

hurdler


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

races


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

three-legged


----------



## beach_bum (5 Feb 2009)

Ties


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

blue ribbon


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

Pabst


----------



## beach_bum (5 Feb 2009)

Vomit   ;D


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

porcelain bus


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

toilet


----------



## beach_bum (5 Feb 2009)

cold


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Feb 2009)

Blooded


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

animal


----------



## Galahad (5 Feb 2009)

tiger


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

balm


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

rub


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

massage  >


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

therapy


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2009)

aroma


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

smell


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

stink


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

unpleasant


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2009)

complicated


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

hard


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

soft


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

belly


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

flop


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

hat


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2009)

Success!


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

reward


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

give


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Feb 2009)

regret


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2009)

Appreceate


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

grateful


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Feb 2009)

Forgiveness


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

confession


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

confessional


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

priest


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

self-propelled


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

gun


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

cannon


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

balls


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

monkey


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

bars


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2009)

business


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Feb 2009)

timbits


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

Mix


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

melange


----------



## mover1 (5 Feb 2009)

assorted


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

identical


----------



## namal24 (6 Feb 2009)

triplets


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

babies


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2009)

cry


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

tears


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2009)

sun
(as in tears of the sun)


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

moon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2009)

full


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

part


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2009)

leave


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

pass


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2009)

fast

(KKdw You are the chuck noris of word association its seems you dont sleep only wait)


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

slow


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

stop


----------



## canadian4ever (6 Feb 2009)

go


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

away


----------



## Galahad (6 Feb 2009)

leave


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

Tree


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

fell


----------



## leroi (6 Feb 2009)

swoop


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2009)

steal


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

drinks


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

mix


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

cake


----------



## mover1 (6 Feb 2009)

Strippers


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

ladies


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

Woman


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

man


----------



## mover1 (6 Feb 2009)

nagging


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

deafened


----------



## Lil_T (6 Feb 2009)

silence


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

noise


----------



## Lang75 (6 Feb 2009)

escape


----------



## snoman317 (6 Feb 2009)

capture


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Feb 2009)

POW


----------



## beach_bum (6 Feb 2009)

Stripes


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Feb 2009)

Authority


----------



## beach_bum (6 Feb 2009)

Fight


----------



## Lang75 (6 Feb 2009)

fire


----------



## canadian4ever (6 Feb 2009)

warmth


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

cold


----------



## namal24 (6 Feb 2009)

canada


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

country


----------



## observor 69 (6 Feb 2009)

mile


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

distance


----------



## mover1 (6 Feb 2009)

space


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

cadet


----------



## Lang75 (6 Feb 2009)

Stimpy


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

Ren


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

animal?


----------



## namal24 (6 Feb 2009)

jackass


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

idiot


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

FNG


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

acronym


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

oxymoron


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

cerebral


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

Timothy Leary


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

Guru


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

dead


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

Greatful


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

music


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

classic


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

car


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2009)

collector


----------



## kkwd (6 Feb 2009)

enthusiast


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

recruit


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2009)

apprentice


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

Journeyman


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2009)

sarcastic


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

nice


----------



## namal24 (7 Feb 2009)

canada


----------



## Lil_T (7 Feb 2009)

kid


----------



## namal24 (7 Feb 2009)

immature


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

aged


----------



## leroi (7 Feb 2009)

sage


----------



## Lil_T (7 Feb 2009)

spaghetti


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

sauce


----------



## Lil_T (7 Feb 2009)

pan


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

face


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2009)

off


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

on


----------



## beach_bum (7 Feb 2009)

squished


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

moulded


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2009)

shaped


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

charge


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2009)

upcoming!


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

downgoing?  ???


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

downright


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

absolutely


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

positive


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

negative


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

battery


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2009)

guns


----------



## namal24 (8 Feb 2009)

sniper


----------



## kkwd (8 Feb 2009)

rifle


----------



## imawesome (8 Feb 2009)

Bullet


----------



## kkwd (8 Feb 2009)

cartridge


----------



## medaid (8 Feb 2009)

casing


----------



## kkwd (8 Feb 2009)

primer


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

School


----------



## leroi (8 Feb 2009)

fish


----------



## Lil_T (8 Feb 2009)

stick


----------



## medaid (8 Feb 2009)

Beats


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

eggs


----------



## kkwd (8 Feb 2009)

chicken


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

legs


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

Yowze!


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

Va-va-voom!


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

vroom-vroom!


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

speeding


----------



## medaid (8 Feb 2009)

Past


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

future


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

ahead


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

Behind


----------



## medaid (8 Feb 2009)

In


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

out


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

roundabout


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2009)

traffic circle


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

frustration


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

IRRITATION!


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

rash  :-\


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

itch


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

scratch


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

scrape


----------



## Lil_T (8 Feb 2009)

bruise


----------



## namal24 (9 Feb 2009)

pain


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

aspirin


----------



## medaid (9 Feb 2009)

Crack...


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

pot


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2009)

kettle


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

tea


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2009)

coffee


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

caffeine


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2009)

necessity


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

vital


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2009)

organs


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Feb 2009)

Stiff


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2009)

massage


----------



## CFR FCS (9 Feb 2009)

table


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

dance


----------



## Lil_T (9 Feb 2009)

floor


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

wax


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

job


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

employed


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

Self


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

individual


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

divided


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

pie


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

pan


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

wash


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

clean


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

and wear


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

clothes


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2009)

horse


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

Saddle


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2009)

horn


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

music


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

Tunes


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

listen


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

blaring


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

deafening


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

what? >


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

Gunners


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

Sappers


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

BOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2009)

explosion


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

destruction


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

Construction


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

build


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

bridges


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

river


----------



## geo (9 Feb 2009)

raging


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

hormones


----------



## armyvern (10 Feb 2009)

premenstrual syndrome


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

Scary!


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2009)

VERY scary


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

Terror!


----------



## observor 69 (10 Feb 2009)

Politics


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

bullsh*t


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

fertilizer


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

Menure


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

gardening


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

Dirt


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

soil


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

earth


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

moon


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

Uranus


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

planet


----------



## Lil_T (10 Feb 2009)

hollywood


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

movie


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

cinema


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

ticket


----------



## observor 69 (10 Feb 2009)

to ride


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

song


----------



## leroi (10 Feb 2009)

bird


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

dog


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

cat


----------



## leroi (10 Feb 2009)

fight


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

song


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

sing


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

sang


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2009)

tattled


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

informer


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

rat!


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

poison


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

pen


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

pencil


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2009)

lead


----------



## kkwd (10 Feb 2009)

foot


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Feb 2009)

shoe


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

phone


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> phone


Now I have an image of Maxwell Smart taking to his shoe phone.


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Feb 2009)

talk


----------



## Lil_T (11 Feb 2009)

stop


----------



## JBG (11 Feb 2009)

Arrest


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

cardiac


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2009)

heart


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Feb 2009)

Valentines


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

Forgot!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> Now I have an image of Maxwell Smart taking to his shoe phone.



What do you think I was watching when I responded

 ;D


----------



## JBG (11 Feb 2009)

artery


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

blood


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Feb 2009)

cold


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2009)

call


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

phone


----------



## rdtul (11 Feb 2009)

cell


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

network


----------



## rdtul (11 Feb 2009)

television


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2009)

reruns


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

commercial


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2009)

Thigh Master  :-\   ;D


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

chicken?


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

McNuggets


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

snack


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

munchies


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

hostess


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

chips


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

crisps


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

bag


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

old


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

battleaxe


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

In law


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

out laws


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

punishment


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

marriage


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

divorce


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

Broke


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

fixed


----------



## geo (11 Feb 2009)

glued


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

cemented


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2009)

concrete


----------



## kkwd (11 Feb 2009)

hard


----------



## JBG (12 Feb 2009)

rock


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

roll


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2009)

bun


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

fight


----------



## observor 69 (12 Feb 2009)

Recruiting


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2009)

drive


----------



## [RICE] (12 Feb 2009)

steer


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2009)

horns


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

powder


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

puff


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2009)

girls


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

cream


----------



## Lil_T (12 Feb 2009)

lotion


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

skin


----------



## JBG (12 Feb 2009)

Acme


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

Peak

(Not sure if you meant *acne* as opposed to *acme* but that's what came to mind).


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2009)

twin


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

Gemini


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2009)

Project


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

task


----------



## the_girlfirend (12 Feb 2009)

assignment


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

mission


----------



## the_girlfirend (12 Feb 2009)

impossible


----------



## kkwd (12 Feb 2009)

probable


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2009)

unlikely


----------



## JBG (13 Feb 2009)

Impossible


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2009)

Mission


----------



## leroi (13 Feb 2009)

creep


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

weirdo


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2009)

Inlaw


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

family


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2009)

feud


----------



## the_girlfirend (13 Feb 2009)

Romeo


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

Juliet


----------



## [RICE] (13 Feb 2009)

Woman


----------



## the_girlfirend (13 Feb 2009)

cat


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

dog


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2009)

fleas


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

bees


----------



## imawesome (13 Feb 2009)

Honey


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2009)

wife


----------



## lovinmysapper (13 Feb 2009)

Husband :hearts:


----------



## Lil_T (13 Feb 2009)

headache.


----------



## JBG (14 Feb 2009)

pain


----------



## observor 69 (14 Feb 2009)

Valentines Day  ;D


----------



## CFR FCS (14 Feb 2009)

Flowers


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2009)

chocolates


----------



## the_girlfirend (14 Feb 2009)

sex


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2009)

fun


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Feb 2009)

games


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2009)

kinky


----------



## lovinmysapper (14 Feb 2009)

Leather >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2009)

CHAPS


----------



## lovinmysapper (14 Feb 2009)

Whips


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2009)

chains


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Feb 2009)

Tires


----------



## lovinmysapper (14 Feb 2009)

Flat


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Feb 2009)

Prairies


----------



## lovinmysapper (14 Feb 2009)

Chinook


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Feb 2009)

Wind


----------



## HeadLamp (14 Feb 2009)

Blow


----------



## leroi (14 Feb 2009)

Hard


----------



## kkwd (15 Feb 2009)

soft


----------



## JBG (15 Feb 2009)

micro


----------



## kkwd (15 Feb 2009)

phone


----------



## namal24 (15 Feb 2009)

call


----------



## kkwd (15 Feb 2009)

me


----------



## imawesome (15 Feb 2009)

You


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2009)

Them


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2009)

Us


----------



## lovinmysapper (15 Feb 2009)

Family


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2009)

dysfunctional


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2009)

_normal_


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2009)

A B normal


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2009)

_special_


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2009)

muffin!


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2009)

tart!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2009)

Queen


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2009)

Revolution


----------



## HeadLamp (15 Feb 2009)

Wii


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2009)

Fii


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2009)

internet


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Feb 2009)

revolution


----------



## Biohazardxj (15 Feb 2009)

beatles


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2009)

bugs


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2009)

Mr. Rico


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2009)

Prosecutor


----------



## JBG (16 Feb 2009)

defender


----------



## Lil_T (16 Feb 2009)

offender


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

penalty


----------



## JBG (16 Feb 2009)

Sentence.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2009)

Grammar


----------



## JBG (16 Feb 2009)

Verb


----------



## Biohazardxj (16 Feb 2009)

Action


----------



## BradCon (16 Feb 2009)

distraction


----------



## the_girlfirend (16 Feb 2009)

army.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2009)

rules!


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

break


----------



## Biohazardxj (16 Feb 2009)

recess


----------



## Lil_T (16 Feb 2009)

play


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2009)

games


----------



## Lil_T (16 Feb 2009)

pictionary


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2009)

dictionary


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2009)

thesaurus


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

Tyrannosaurus


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2009)

RSM


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

gentle


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2009)

mean


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

kind


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2009)

similar


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2009)

opposed


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

approved


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2009)

initialed


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

sign


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2009)

language


----------



## kkwd (16 Feb 2009)

Chinese


----------



## geo (17 Feb 2009)

Checkers


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2009)

chess


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

game


----------



## geo (17 Feb 2009)

play


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

music


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2009)

elevators


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2009)

escaltors


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

up


----------



## JBG (17 Feb 2009)

Ceiling


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

paint


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2009)

corner


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

man


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2009)

hole


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

doughnut


----------



## geo (17 Feb 2009)

a$$


----------



## kkwd (17 Feb 2009)

hemorrhoids


----------



## f0x (18 Feb 2009)

Cream


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Feb 2009)

coffee


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2009)

Tea


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

hot


----------



## Lang75 (18 Feb 2009)

cold


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2009)

shoulder


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

arms


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Feb 2009)

dealer


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

merchandise


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2009)

Stuff


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

sack


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

rack


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

antlers


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2009)

Moose


----------



## lovinmysapper (18 Feb 2009)

Milk (yummy)


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Feb 2009)

udder


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2009)

Malted


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

barley


----------



## lovinmysapper (18 Feb 2009)

BEER


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

bear


----------



## lovinmysapper (18 Feb 2009)

grizzly


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

huge


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Feb 2009)

Rudolph


----------



## kkwd (18 Feb 2009)

Valentino


----------



## Lil_T (19 Feb 2009)

Dior


----------



## leroi (19 Feb 2009)

Gucci


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

counterfeit


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2009)

fake


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2009)

Phoney!


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

genuine


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2009)

article


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

write


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2009)

read


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

book


----------



## JBG (19 Feb 2009)

Pamphlet


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

information


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2009)

highway


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

accident


----------



## JBG (19 Feb 2009)

Fenderbender


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2009)

insurance  :-\


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2009)

painful


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

beating :clubinhand:


----------



## beach_bum (19 Feb 2009)

Eggs


----------



## Biohazardxj (19 Feb 2009)

yoke


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

breakfast


----------



## beach_bum (19 Feb 2009)

bacon


----------



## kkwd (19 Feb 2009)

grease


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2009)

stain


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2009)

away


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2009)

go


----------



## kkwd (20 Feb 2009)

depart


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2009)

rotate


----------



## kkwd (20 Feb 2009)

spin


----------



## Biohazardxj (20 Feb 2009)

yarn


----------



## BradCon (20 Feb 2009)

tale


----------



## kkwd (20 Feb 2009)

story


----------



## Biohazardxj (20 Feb 2009)

excuse


----------



## kkwd (20 Feb 2009)

alibi


----------



## f0x (20 Feb 2009)

trouble


----------



## kkwd (20 Feb 2009)

shoot


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

dang


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

darn


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

gosh


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

wow


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

golly


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

gee


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

whiz


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

cheese  ;D


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

head


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

shot


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

stabbed


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

garrotted


----------



## leroi (21 Feb 2009)

sliced


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

diced


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

gambled


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

jackpot


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

lottery


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

ticket


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

Speeding


----------



## geo (21 Feb 2009)

Ticket


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

admit


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

aknowledge


----------



## JBG (21 Feb 2009)

Guilt


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

proof


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

burden


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

heavy


----------



## leroi (21 Feb 2009)

weight


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2009)

gain


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

lose


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

control


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

freak


----------



## lovinmysapper (21 Feb 2009)

show


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

display


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Feb 2009)

Monitor


----------



## kkwd (21 Feb 2009)

assessor


----------



## JBG (21 Feb 2009)

tax


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

income


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

support


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

Bra


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

underwear


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

overcoat


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

paint


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

Dry


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

wet


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

water


----------



## Lil_T (22 Feb 2009)

fountain


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

drink


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

beer!  :cheers:


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

Wings!!!


----------



## namal24 (22 Feb 2009)

chicken


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

wimp


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

pansy......


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

flowers!


----------



## observor 69 (22 Feb 2009)

and chooclate =


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

Lucky!!!! :


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Feb 2009)

Charms


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

leprechauns


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2009)

gold


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

ring


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

bell


----------



## JBG (22 Feb 2009)

telephone


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

call


----------



## loonie559 (22 Feb 2009)

girl


----------



## namal24 (22 Feb 2009)

women


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2009)

expensive


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

DIAMONDS!!!!!  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

jewelry


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

costume


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2009)

Maid


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

French


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2009)

bread


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

pudding


----------



## lovinmysapper (22 Feb 2009)

pops


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

grandpa


----------



## Lil_T (22 Feb 2009)

nanny


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

goat


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2009)

billy


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

jack


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2009)

jumping


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

falling


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

breaking


----------



## JBG (22 Feb 2009)

glass


----------



## kkwd (22 Feb 2009)

drinking


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

barfing


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Feb 2009)

puke


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2009)

rookie


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Feb 2009)

Beginner


----------



## JBG (23 Feb 2009)

Novice


----------



## medaid (23 Feb 2009)

probbie....


----------



## S.Stewart (23 Feb 2009)

Firefighter.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2009)

cop


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

feel  >


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2009)

chunky!!


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

monkey


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

curious


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

George


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

Foreman


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2009)

grill


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

BBQ


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2009)

Steak


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

sandwich


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

Toasted


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

nuts


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

crazy


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

hospital


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

emergency


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

crazy


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

medicated


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

crazy


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

repetitive


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

(that's) crazy  :evil:


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> repetitive



Continual


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

eternal


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

finite


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

done


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

deal


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

cards


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

hot and ready pizza


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

poker


----------



## lovinmysapper (23 Feb 2009)

Face


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

time


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

hour


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Feb 2009)

clock


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

digital


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

thermometer


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

rectal


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

anal  :-X


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

exit


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

Entrance


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

door


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2009)

knocker


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

banging


----------



## JBG (23 Feb 2009)

hammer


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

nail


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

screw


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

Rivet


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2009)

Joint


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

Doobie


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

Brothers


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

sisters


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

nuns


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2009)

penguins


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

swim


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2009)

sink


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

dishes


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

wash


----------



## smittymed (24 Feb 2009)

dirty


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

mind  >


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

read


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

write


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

letter


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

envelope


----------



## observor 69 (24 Feb 2009)

dusty, try email


----------



## JBG (24 Feb 2009)

Internet


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

provider


----------



## - m i l l e y - (24 Feb 2009)

receiver


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

radio


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

audio


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

ear


----------



## Lang75 (24 Feb 2009)

eye


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

ball


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

chain


----------



## kkwd (24 Feb 2009)

letter


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

alphabet


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Feb 2009)

soup


----------



## Biohazardxj (24 Feb 2009)

pea


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

green


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

grass


----------



## beach_bum (24 Feb 2009)

skirt


----------



## lovinmysapper (24 Feb 2009)

Kilt iper:


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

sexy!!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

Me ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

doubt


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2009)

scepticism


----------



## Biohazardxj (24 Feb 2009)

biased


----------



## JBG (24 Feb 2009)

tires


----------



## geo (25 Feb 2009)

spare


----------



## Lil_T (25 Feb 2009)

extra


----------



## geo (25 Feb 2009)

Maximize


----------



## Bane (25 Feb 2009)

window


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

door


----------



## lovinmysapper (25 Feb 2009)

screen


----------



## beach_bum (25 Feb 2009)

Air


----------



## lovinmysapper (25 Feb 2009)

freshner


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2009)

perfume


----------



## beach_bum (25 Feb 2009)

Sexy


----------



## Biohazardxj (25 Feb 2009)

curves


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

road


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Feb 2009)

kill


----------



## Lil_T (25 Feb 2009)

choke


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

throttle


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2009)

back


----------



## lovinmysapper (25 Feb 2009)

up


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Feb 2009)

clouds


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

mists


----------



## geo (25 Feb 2009)

Rain


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

spring!


----------



## beach_bum (26 Feb 2009)

Tigger


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

Pooh


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

honey


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

bee


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2009)

spelling


----------



## beach_bum (26 Feb 2009)

Blackboard


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

teacher


----------



## beach_bum (26 Feb 2009)

Hot


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

cold


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

ice


----------



## TimBit (26 Feb 2009)

tea


----------



## lovinmysapper (26 Feb 2009)

bag


----------



## JBG (26 Feb 2009)

Wind


----------



## gaspasser (26 Feb 2009)

tunnel


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

(of) love


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2009)

lotta


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

luck


----------



## Biohazardxj (26 Feb 2009)

Shamrock


----------



## leroi (26 Feb 2009)

leprachaun


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

gold


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2009)

lead


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2009)

sinker


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2009)

floater


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2009)

body


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2009)

double


----------



## observor 69 (27 Feb 2009)

double


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2009)

NATO standard


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2009)

Java


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

Internet


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 Feb 2009)

junk


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

mail


----------



## Biohazardxj (27 Feb 2009)

Spam


----------



## lovinmysapper (27 Feb 2009)

meat(ewwww)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

Cow


----------



## lovinmysapper (27 Feb 2009)

tipping ;D


----------



## f0x (27 Feb 2009)

Drunk


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2009)

Me   ;D


----------



## JBG (27 Feb 2009)

Myself


----------



## lovinmysapper (27 Feb 2009)

alone


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

solo


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

Han


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Feb 2009)

Leia


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

Princess


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

hat


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

less


----------



## the_girlfirend (28 Feb 2009)

money


----------



## JBG (28 Feb 2009)

loonie


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

twoonie


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2009)

Journeyman      >

Edited to strike out as Moe was too damn quick on the trigger & outshot my "loonie" answer.

Twoonie = Fantasy


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2009)

Shamless site promotion:

Money = ARMY.CA SUBSCRIPTION


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Journeyman      >
> 
> Edited to strike out as Moe was too damn quick on the trigger & outshot my "loonie" answer.
> 
> Twoonie = Fantasy



Sorry, Vern, your answer is definitely better!  :rofl:


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2009)

Ummm - so we're at Money.....

Problems


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

solution


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2009)

Formula


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Feb 2009)

equation


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Feb 2009)

complex


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Feb 2009)

difficult


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2009)

Difficult to keep going without a SUBSCRIPTION to Army.ca!!


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2009)

Impossible!


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

mission


----------



## JBG (28 Feb 2009)

accomplished


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

achievement


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Feb 2009)

medal


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

jacket


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Feb 2009)

casing


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

ammo


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2009)

box


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Feb 2009)

Jack


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

Daniels ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Feb 2009)

Jeff


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

Probst


----------



## kkwd (28 Feb 2009)

German


----------



## karl28 (28 Feb 2009)

Beer


----------



## lovinmysapper (28 Feb 2009)

stein


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2009)

Mug


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

rob


----------



## newmet (1 Mar 2009)

steal


----------



## JBG (1 Mar 2009)

larceny


----------



## Brockvegas (1 Mar 2009)

cash


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

money


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

bills


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2009)

Buffalo


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

wings


----------



## CFR FCS (1 Mar 2009)

Hot


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

spot


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2009)

dog


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

loyal


----------



## JBG (1 Mar 2009)

treason


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

high


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

low


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

riser


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

sleeper


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

cell


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2009)

phone


----------



## JBG (1 Mar 2009)

call


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2009)

girl


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

friend


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2009)

with benefits


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

with liabilities


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

complicated


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2009)

headgame


----------



## - m i l l e y - (1 Mar 2009)

women


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2009)

men


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

boys


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

WRONG!!!


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

right


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Mar 2009)

Hand


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

ball


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

Game


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Mar 2009)

Great


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Mar 2009)

White Shark :


----------



## JBG (1 Mar 2009)

Jaws


----------



## bradlupa (1 Mar 2009)

TEETH :nod:


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

shark


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

vacuum


----------



## - m i l l e y - (1 Mar 2009)

cleaner


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Mar 2009)

Javex


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

Old Dutch


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Mar 2009)

rippled


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

Regular


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

plain


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Mar 2009)

prairies


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

Rockies


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Mar 2009)

glacier


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

icecubes


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Mar 2009)

lemonade


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

pucker


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

kiss


----------



## JBG (1 Mar 2009)

french


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Mar 2009)

toast


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Mar 2009)

marmalade


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

oranges


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

apples


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Mar 2009)

Annapolis Valley


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Mar 2009)

Home


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2009)

renovation


----------



## Lil_T (2 Mar 2009)

headache


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> headache


 
lol
 advil


----------



## Lil_T (2 Mar 2009)

never had to deal with a renovation?  LOL

advil = 

stomach


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2009)

hungry


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Food!!!


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Food!!!



RAAAWWWRRR!!

(Cougar Alert  >)


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Prey!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2009)

victim


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Target


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

Practise


----------



## observor 69 (2 Mar 2009)

Discount shopping !  


Edit:  shopping !

Correct wide awake edit: Target = Discount shopping


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

.... shoplifting  (aka discount shopping) (5 finger discount)


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

theft


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

gaol


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Punishment


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

severe


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

Light


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

slap


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2009)

punch


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

drink


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

tequila


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2009)

hangover  :-\


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2009)

sick


----------



## JBG (2 Mar 2009)

Bay


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

window


----------



## Lil_T (2 Mar 2009)

dressing


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2009)

turkey


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2009)

Gravy


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Mar 2009)

beverage (at least for the LdSH among us)  ;D


----------



## Biohazardxj (2 Mar 2009)

carbonated


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

sparkling


----------



## R. Jorgensen (2 Mar 2009)

bismuth


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Mar 2009)

chemistry


----------



## Biohazardxj (2 Mar 2009)

Genetics


----------



## Lil_T (2 Mar 2009)

mutation


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

boobless


----------



## gaspasser (3 Mar 2009)

bull


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Mar 2009)

Durham


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

region


----------



## CountDC (3 Mar 2009)

Atlantic


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

ocean


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

eleven


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

seven


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2009)

UP


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

Down


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2009)

stream


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

video


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2009)

Youtube


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

internet


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2009)

army.ca  ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

brown-noser ...



 ;D


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> brown-noser ...




chaps


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

awesome!


----------



## CountDC (3 Mar 2009)

avatar


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

photogenic ass


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2009)

Oh come on people ...

How about ...

beautiful donkey


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

Hey!

That's two words!

Cheating.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Mar 2009)

heart


----------



## fbr2o75 (3 Mar 2009)

Kind


----------



## lovinmysapper (3 Mar 2009)

compassion


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 Mar 2009)

sympathy


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

empathy


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

feelings


----------



## JBG (3 Mar 2009)

hurt


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Mar 2009)

wound


----------



## gaspasser (3 Mar 2009)

dressing


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2009)

salad


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

healthy


----------



## JBG (3 Mar 2009)

appetite.


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

hungry


----------



## gaspasser (3 Mar 2009)

wolf


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 Mar 2009)

pigs


----------



## JBG (3 Mar 2009)

hogs


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

Harleys  8)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Mar 2009)

chopper


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

grinder


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Mar 2009)

electric


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

acoustic


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Mar 2009)

wood


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

axe


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

spray


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

hose


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

water


----------



## psychedelics07 (4 Mar 2009)

jellyfish


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

sting


----------



## RiverDriver (4 Mar 2009)

bits


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2009)

drill


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Mar 2009)

mastercraft


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

tools


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

metal


----------



## CountDC (4 Mar 2009)

music


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

instruments


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2009)

death


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

living


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

large


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

Obese


----------



## JBG (4 Mar 2009)

Skinny


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

toothpick


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Mar 2009)

pointy


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

head


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

brain


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

dead


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

rotten


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

Eggs


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

scrambled


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

brain  ;D


----------



## Big Foot (4 Mar 2009)

dysfunction


----------



## gaspasser (4 Mar 2009)

Pinky


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

finger


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

hand


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

glove


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

rubber


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

condom


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

intercourse


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

healthy


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

sick


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

flu


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

fever


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

temperature


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

freezing


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

[Damned] Winter
 ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

snow


----------



## Biohazardxj (4 Mar 2009)

plow


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Mar 2009)

Homer  ;D

(Mr. Plow)


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

Beer


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

belly


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

laugh


----------



## Azizti (4 Mar 2009)

funny


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

Bone


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

Dog


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

breath


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

stinks


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Mar 2009)

socks


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

garter


----------



## Big Foot (4 Mar 2009)

Belt


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

motor


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Mar 2009)

boat


----------



## Greymatters (4 Mar 2009)

buick


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Mar 2009)

tiger(woods)


----------



## Big Foot (4 Mar 2009)

Fore!


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

play




(Not that guys would understand that or anything  )


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2009)

Nice


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

respectable













 ;D


----------



## Greymatters (4 Mar 2009)

veteran


----------



## beach_bum (4 Mar 2009)

Respect


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Mar 2009)

loyalty


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

dog


----------



## Big Foot (5 Mar 2009)

Fleas


----------



## beach_bum (5 Mar 2009)

Itchy


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

scratchy


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Mar 2009)

Cat


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Mar 2009)

scratch


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

fever


----------



## CountDC (5 Mar 2009)

Madonna


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

Angel


----------



## CountDC (5 Mar 2009)

daughter


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

migraine


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

Pistol


----------



## the_girlfirend (5 Mar 2009)

economy


----------



## fbr2o75 (5 Mar 2009)

Harper


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

Valley


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

PTA


----------



## fbr2o75 (5 Mar 2009)

Mini skirt >


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

legs


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

stockings!!

 >


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

Silk


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

leather!  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

lace


----------



## JBG (5 Mar 2009)

curtain


----------



## Greymatters (5 Mar 2009)

showtime


----------



## fbr2o75 (5 Mar 2009)

vaudeville


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2009)

comedy


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

slapstick


----------



## CountDC (5 Mar 2009)

Chaplin


----------



## Biohazardxj (5 Mar 2009)

Priest


----------



## CountDC (5 Mar 2009)

Judas


----------



## fbr2o75 (5 Mar 2009)

cross


----------



## the_girlfirend (5 Mar 2009)

fingers


----------



## JBG (5 Mar 2009)

Rabbi


----------



## Biohazardxj (5 Mar 2009)

Bar Mitzvah


----------



## Greymatters (5 Mar 2009)

Talmud


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2009)

oi


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Mar 2009)

Aloha


----------



## beach_bum (5 Mar 2009)

Surfing


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Mar 2009)

Waves


----------



## Greymatters (5 Mar 2009)

(Donald) Sutherland


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

Kelly's (Heroes)


----------



## JBG (5 Mar 2009)

Green (Kelly)


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

envy


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Mar 2009)

sloth


----------



## CountDC (6 Mar 2009)

slow


----------



## Rahul (6 Mar 2009)

procurement


----------



## fbr2o75 (6 Mar 2009)

Vern ;D


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

HOT!!


 :rofl:


----------



## CountDC (6 Mar 2009)

sex      >


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2009)

appeal


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Mar 2009)

denied


----------



## TimBit (6 Mar 2009)

access


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

enter


----------



## fbr2o75 (6 Mar 2009)

exit


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

leave


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2009)

pass


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

mountain


----------



## [RICE] (6 Mar 2009)

Large


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

small


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2009)

short


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

stuff


----------



## fbr2o75 (6 Mar 2009)

things


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

items


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2009)

Inventory


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

product


----------



## Lang75 (6 Mar 2009)

liability


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2009)

responsible


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

trustworthy


----------



## RiverDriver (6 Mar 2009)

Honest


----------



## fbr2o75 (6 Mar 2009)

me ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

moi


----------



## Greymatters (6 Mar 2009)

muadib

_(from 'Dune')_


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Mar 2009)

Emperor


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Mar 2009)

King


----------



## JBG (7 Mar 2009)

rook


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Mar 2009)

piercing


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Mar 2009)

whole


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2009)

shebang


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2009)

everything


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Mar 2009)

nothing


----------



## Greymatters (7 Mar 2009)

something


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Mar 2009)

unknown


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Mar 2009)

mystery


----------



## Lil_T (7 Mar 2009)

machine


----------



## Biohazardxj (7 Mar 2009)

Scooby Doo


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Mar 2009)

Shaggy


----------



## Lil_T (7 Mar 2009)

dog


----------



## observor 69 (7 Mar 2009)

pound


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Mar 2009)

ounce


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2009)

bounce


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Mar 2009)

trampoline


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

jump


----------



## CFR FCS (8 Mar 2009)

pay


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

freeze!


----------



## JBG (8 Mar 2009)

icebucket


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

champagne!


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

flute


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (8 Mar 2009)

musical


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2009)

Chairs


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

meetings


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Mar 2009)

discreet


----------



## the_girlfirend (8 Mar 2009)

mathematics


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

science


----------



## Greymatters (8 Mar 2009)

research


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (8 Mar 2009)

internet


----------



## Greymatters (8 Mar 2009)

ginormous


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

HUGE  ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

Tiny


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2009)

Tim


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

Coffee


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

cake


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

cup


----------



## Greymatters (8 Mar 2009)

plate


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

home


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

away


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

far


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

refuelling


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

gas


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

tank


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

Leopard


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

spots


----------



## JBG (8 Mar 2009)

pox


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

curse


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

Witch!


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

Me!!


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

you


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

tube


----------



## JBG (8 Mar 2009)

test


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

results


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

grades


----------



## JBG (8 Mar 2009)

scoring


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

COUGAR!


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

bait


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2009)

run


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Mar 2009)

Jail


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

walk


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Mar 2009)

moon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2009)

warewolf


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

vampire


----------



## FastEddy (9 Mar 2009)

Bloodsucker


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

leech


----------



## fbr2o75 (9 Mar 2009)

gross


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

net


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

fishing


----------



## JBG (9 Mar 2009)

salmon


----------



## geo (9 Mar 2009)

Trout


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2009)

rainbow


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Mar 2009)

Dorthy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2009)

parker


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

spiderman


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2009)

reporter


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

camera


----------



## [RICE] (9 Mar 2009)

Flash


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

bulb


----------



## Greymatters (9 Mar 2009)

flower


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

grow


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Mar 2009)

age


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

elder


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

berry


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2009)

wine


----------



## JBG (9 Mar 2009)

red red (wine)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

Buzz


----------



## [RICE] (9 Mar 2009)

Fly


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

paper


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

cut


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2009)

paste (BEST FUNCTION EVER!!!!)


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

Elmer's


----------



## Greymatters (9 Mar 2009)

horse 

:deadhorse:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

ride


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

cowboy


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

western


----------



## f0x (9 Mar 2009)

saddle


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

strap


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

punishment


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

beating


----------



## geo (9 Mar 2009)

deadhorse


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2009)

a la Lone Ranger ...

"Silver"


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Mar 2009)

gold


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2009)

win


----------



## [RICE] (9 Mar 2009)

Compete


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (10 Mar 2009)

accomplish


----------



## JBG (10 Mar 2009)

finish


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Mar 2009)

line


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

sand


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2009)

SEALS


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

Gaskets


----------



## Greymatters (10 Mar 2009)

widgets


----------



## fbr2o75 (10 Mar 2009)

gadgets


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

Inspector


----------



## gaspasser (10 Mar 2009)

Clouseau


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

Kato


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Mar 2009)

sidekick


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2009)

crony


----------



## observor 69 (10 Mar 2009)

politics


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 Mar 2009)

Obama


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (10 Mar 2009)

President


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

Chief


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2009)

Indian


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

Pakistani


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2009)

rug


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2009)

carpet


----------



## f0x (10 Mar 2009)

Damage Deposit


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (10 Mar 2009)

That's two words...

Dump


----------



## Lil_T (10 Mar 2009)

truck


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 Mar 2009)

Rig


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Mar 2009)

oil


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

well


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Mar 2009)

Sick


----------



## Lil_T (11 Mar 2009)

leave


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

vacation


----------



## [RICE] (11 Mar 2009)

Vote


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

Ballot


(but wondering what vaction has to do with "vote?"  ??? - must have taken my stupid pill tonight I guess; it is a full moon all week after all)


----------



## JBG (11 Mar 2009)

secret


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Mar 2009)

trust
(full moon all week? explains a lot)


----------



## medaid (11 Mar 2009)

Bond


----------



## FastEddy (11 Mar 2009)

[/quote]


JAMES


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

Dean


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Mar 2009)

sausage


----------



## Charlie Delta (11 Mar 2009)

Pork


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Mar 2009)

swine


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

pearls (read your Bible or listen to Peter Gabriel's Shock the Monkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## JBG (11 Mar 2009)

Oyster


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

ocean


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Mar 2009)

blue


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

sky


----------



## fbr2o75 (11 Mar 2009)

clouds


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Mar 2009)

fog


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

horn


----------



## [RICE] (11 Mar 2009)

Africa


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

safari


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

suit


----------



## Lil_T (11 Mar 2009)

case


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

brief


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

(death by) PowerPoint


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

program


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Mar 2009)

MBA


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

degree


----------



## fbr2o75 (11 Mar 2009)

thermometer


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

temperature


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Mar 2009)

rising


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

lift


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

carry


----------



## Hill_187 (11 Mar 2009)

On


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

off


----------



## CountDC (11 Mar 2009)

topic


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Mar 2009)

subject


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

study


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

learn


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2009)

unlearn


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

habit


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Mar 2009)

nun


----------



## f0x (11 Mar 2009)

abstinence


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

lies!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

statistics!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2009)

numb3rs

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

figures


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2009)

grid


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

city


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

urban


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

flow


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

lava


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2009)

lamp


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

_prey


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Mar 2009)

raptor


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Mar 2009)

extinct


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

kaput


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

broken


----------



## observor 69 (11 Mar 2009)

china


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Mar 2009)

democracy


----------



## JBG (11 Mar 2009)

monarchy


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

Parliament


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

crap


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

NDP >


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Mar 2009)

comedy


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

tragedy


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

stupidity.


----------



## JBG (12 Mar 2009)

McCallum


----------



## Greymatters (12 Mar 2009)

unidentified


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2009)

unseen


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2009)

recce


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2009)

snoop


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2009)

dog


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

cat


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2009)

fight


----------



## fbr2o75 (12 Mar 2009)

peace


----------



## Hill_187 (12 Mar 2009)

Pipe


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

smoke


----------



## helpup (12 Mar 2009)

post-coital


----------



## TimBit (12 Mar 2009)

Snoring...


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2009)

diasappointment


----------



## observor 69 (12 Mar 2009)

fragile male ego


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2009)

joke


----------



## fbr2o75 (12 Mar 2009)

laugh


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

giggle (and point)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Mar 2009)

smirk


----------



## [RICE] (12 Mar 2009)

Face


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

plant


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2009)

spy!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Mar 2009)

Bond (James Bond)


----------



## BradCon (12 Mar 2009)

instigate


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Mar 2009)

start


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Mar 2009)

race


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

track


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Mar 2009)

radar


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Mar 2009)

mash


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Mar 2009)

potato


----------



## JBG (12 Mar 2009)

spud


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

bud


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2009)

weiser


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

gross


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Mar 2009)

dislike


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Mar 2009)

hate.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

love


----------



## f0x (12 Mar 2009)

chemistry


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (13 Mar 2009)

bubbles


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

aero


----------



## JBG (13 Mar 2009)

AVRO


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

Lancaster


----------



## medaid (13 Mar 2009)

Flight


----------



## Charlie Delta (13 Mar 2009)

Attendant


----------



## fbr2o75 (13 Mar 2009)

smile


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2009)

(say) cheese!   ;D


----------



## lovinmysapper (13 Mar 2009)

Marble


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2009)

bust


----------



## CountDC (13 Mar 2009)

playboy


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2009)

jetsetter


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Mar 2009)

Trump


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2009)

card


----------



## lovinmysapper (13 Mar 2009)

Deck


----------



## fbr2o75 (13 Mar 2009)

poop


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

scoop


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2009)

reporter


----------



## JBG (13 Mar 2009)

newspaper


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

recycle


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

reuse


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

refuse


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

ignite


----------



## fbr2o75 (13 Mar 2009)

BOOM


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2009)

sonic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

hedge-hog


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

spiney


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2009)

anorexic


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2009)

scrawney


----------



## Lang75 (13 Mar 2009)

malnurished


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2009)

models


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

anorexic


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Mar 2009)

paris hilton?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

doable


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2009)

NOT!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

haha

tie


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Mar 2009)

landslide victory. the opposite of "tie"


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

(landslide)

avalanche


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Mar 2009)

Colorado.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

aspen


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

snowboarding


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

broken
(if you ever went on one of my schools ski trips this would make sense)


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Mar 2009)

heart


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2009)

Felt


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Mar 2009)

velvet


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

revolver


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

spinner


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Mar 2009)

circle


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Mar 2009)

velvet revolver?  


square


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Mar 2009)

never herd of velvet revolver?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velvet_Revolver

dance


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Mar 2009)

Nope. expected Elvis.

wolves.


----------



## Greymatters (13 Mar 2009)

Costner


----------



## [RICE] (13 Mar 2009)

actor


----------



## JBG (13 Mar 2009)

Kevin


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2009)

bacon


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Mar 2009)

BLT


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (14 Mar 2009)

Tim Horton's


----------



## ghyslyn (14 Mar 2009)

Heaven


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

paradise


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

newfoundland


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Mar 2009)

vikings


----------



## mover1 (14 Mar 2009)

village people


----------



## Greymatters (14 Mar 2009)

(village)

peasants


----------



## bradlupa (14 Mar 2009)

hunting


----------



## JBG (14 Mar 2009)

elk


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

moose

bradlupa, you're going to hunt *peasants*?  ???


----------



## bradlupa (14 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> bradlupa, you're going to hunt *peasants*?  ???



No Peasants hunt animals for food


steak


----------



## Greymatters (14 Mar 2009)

long-pork

(aka peasant steak)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

cannibals (long-pork is slang for human flesh  :-X)



			
				bradlupa said:
			
		

> No Peasants hunt animals for food



Seen.


----------



## [RICE] (14 Mar 2009)

Island


----------



## CorporalMajor (14 Mar 2009)

Wilson.

(you know, that volleyball the guy who crashes on the island becomes best freinds with).


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Michael (as in father of GST)


----------



## [RICE] (14 Mar 2009)

Halloween


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Freddy


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

kruger


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Paper


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

mills


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

saw


----------



## FastEddy (14 Mar 2009)

[/quote]

EVERYTHING


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Really?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

definitely


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

undoubtedly


----------



## [RICE] (14 Mar 2009)

redundant


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2009)

superfluous


----------



## medaid (14 Mar 2009)

Jebus!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

belief


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (14 Mar 2009)

disbelief


----------



## Greymatters (14 Mar 2009)

unbeliever


----------



## leroi (14 Mar 2009)

apostate


----------



## JBG (14 Mar 2009)

dead (as in apostate from Islam)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

deceased


----------



## Greymatters (15 Mar 2009)

expired


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

no good


----------



## [RICE] (15 Mar 2009)

Unwanted


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

garbage


----------



## Lil_T (15 Mar 2009)

pail


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2009)

bucket


----------



## the_girlfirend (15 Mar 2009)

KFC


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Colonel


----------



## Shec (15 Mar 2009)

Klink


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Hogan


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2009)

Navajo


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Mohawk


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2009)

Tyendinaga


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Kanesetake


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2009)

stand off


----------



## Shec (15 Mar 2009)

golf course


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Oka


----------



## Shec (15 Mar 2009)

cheese


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Say....


----------



## JBG (15 Mar 2009)

what


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

not


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

able


----------



## Greymatters (15 Mar 2009)

Cain


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

Kwai Chang


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

Chinese?


----------



## Biohazardxj (15 Mar 2009)

Egg Roll


----------



## Greymatters (15 Mar 2009)

chow mein


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2009)

noodles


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Spaghetti


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

monster (religion)


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Atheist


----------



## Greymatters (15 Mar 2009)

Agnostic


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Catholic


----------



## JBG (15 Mar 2009)

Jewish


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

Rabi(not sure if it's the right spelling)


----------



## lovinmysapper (15 Mar 2009)

Tanakh


----------



## JBG (15 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Rabi(not sure if it's the right spelling)


Rabbi (no harm done). New word: cantor


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2009)

trot


----------



## Greymatters (15 Mar 2009)

trots   :blotto:


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

runs!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2009)

marathon


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Mar 2009)

Athens


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

greaseGreece


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

Italy


----------



## Greymatters (16 Mar 2009)

spaghetti


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

meatballs


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

swedish


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

chef


----------



## CorporalMajor (16 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> chef


Best character ever......


(chef) Hat.


----------



## bradlupa (16 Mar 2009)

((Chef)HAT) Tall


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

Klein (small in German)


----------



## Greymatters (16 Mar 2009)

Patsy Cline


----------



## fbr2o75 (16 Mar 2009)

Western


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

Clint (Eastwood)


----------



## CorporalMajor (16 Mar 2009)

Flint, Michigan


----------



## gaspasser (16 Mar 2009)

Bedrock...Flintstones


----------



## JBG (16 Mar 2009)

Fred


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

Betty


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

Bouncing


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

Ball


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

brass (balls)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

Steel


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

nerves


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Mar 2009)

frayed


----------



## gaspasser (16 Mar 2009)

Knot...






loose rop?!
'Fraid knot!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

Tie


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (16 Mar 2009)

tongue


----------



## xbowhntr (16 Mar 2009)

lick


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Mar 2009)

salt


----------



## fbr2o75 (16 Mar 2009)

pepper


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2009)

mill


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

wood


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

paper


----------



## Greymatters (16 Mar 2009)

tiger


----------



## fbr2o75 (16 Mar 2009)

golf


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

stupid


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

dumb


----------



## gaspasser (16 Mar 2009)

...and dumber


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

comedy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

central


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

line


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

squiggly


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

worm


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

gummy (worm)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

bear
Buy Haribo they are the best


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

grizzly


----------



## JBG (16 Mar 2009)

Kodiak


----------



## fbr2o75 (16 Mar 2009)

Boots


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

rubber


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

prophylactic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

medication
whats that have to do with rubber  ???


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

prescription


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

pharmacy




			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> whats that have to do with rubber  ???



prophylactic
–adjective
1. 	defending or protecting from disease or infection, as a drug.
2. 	preventive or protective.
–noun
3. 	Medicine/Medical. a prophylactic medicine or measure.
4. 	a preventive.
5. 	*a device, usually a rubber sheath*, used to prevent conception or venereal infection; condom.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

clinic


----------



## Biohazardxj (16 Mar 2009)

needle


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Mar 2009)

haystack


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (16 Mar 2009)

farmer


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

dell


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

laptop


----------



## Greymatters (16 Mar 2009)

dancing


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

exotic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Mar 2009)

Edmonton  ;D
It a joke between some friends and one of our teachers who is on pre-deployment training there.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

north


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

of 60


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Mar 2009)

Ounces


----------



## Biohazardxj (16 Mar 2009)

gold


----------



## lovinmysapper (16 Mar 2009)

coin


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (16 Mar 2009)

Currency


----------



## lovinmysapper (16 Mar 2009)

money


----------



## xbowhntr (16 Mar 2009)

strippers


----------



## geo (16 Mar 2009)

peelers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

bar


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (16 Mar 2009)

re-bar


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

steel


----------



## bradlupa (16 Mar 2009)

beam


----------



## geo (16 Mar 2009)

laser


----------



## Lil_T (16 Mar 2009)

sharks


----------



## geo (16 Mar 2009)

fish


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2009)

scales


----------



## bradlupa (16 Mar 2009)

weigh


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Mar 2009)

pounds


----------



## JBG (17 Mar 2009)

kilograms


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

metric


----------



## the_girlfirend (17 Mar 2009)

space


----------



## Charlie Delta (17 Mar 2009)

shuttle


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

bus


----------



## gaspasser (17 Mar 2009)

Truck


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Mar 2009)

ice-road
(curently watching season 2 in german  ;D)


----------



## helpup (17 Mar 2009)

Vodka Cooler


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

Smirnoff


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Mar 2009)

Raspberry


----------



## Lang75 (17 Mar 2009)

vinegrette


----------



## Bane (17 Mar 2009)

sour


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2009)

candy


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Mar 2009)

corn


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Mar 2009)

Dog


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2009)

poochie


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Mar 2009)

Simpsons


----------



## JBG (17 Mar 2009)

O.J. (Simpson)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

breakfast


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2009)

Toast


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Mar 2009)

Jam


----------



## Shec (17 Mar 2009)

tart


----------



## Lil_T (17 Mar 2009)

tiny


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Mar 2009)

tim


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2009)

Bits


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Mar 2009)

(and) Bites


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Mar 2009)

ouch


----------



## JBG (18 Mar 2009)

pinch


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2009)

punch


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

Judy


----------



## Charlie Delta (18 Mar 2009)

Judge


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

arbitrator


----------



## JBG (18 Mar 2009)

mediator


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2009)

non-biased (not??)


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

fair


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

Trade


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

Show


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Mar 2009)

Boat


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

float


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2009)

douchebaggery    ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2009)

stormtrooper!  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Jedi


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Mar 2009)

fighter


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2009)

jet


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Mar 2009)

turbo


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Mar 2009)

prop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Mar 2009)

wooden


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

stiff


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2009)

drink


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2009)

drunk


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Mar 2009)

ME!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Mar 2009)

you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2009)

them


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

us


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (18 Mar 2009)

people


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Mar 2009)

places


----------



## Teflon (18 Mar 2009)

things


----------



## JBG (19 Mar 2009)

favorite


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2009)

food


----------



## Gideon (19 Mar 2009)

pizza


----------



## fbr2o75 (19 Mar 2009)

diet


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

nutrition


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

over-rated


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2009)

unrated


----------



## fbr2o75 (19 Mar 2009)

x rated


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

scandalous!


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2009)

Tittilating


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

arousing


----------



## helpup (19 Mar 2009)

firm


----------



## Teflon (19 Mar 2009)

inflexible


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Mar 2009)

rigid


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

rough


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

tough


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2009)

rock


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

star


----------



## Biohazardxj (19 Mar 2009)

trek


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

bmx


----------



## [RICE] (19 Mar 2009)

vehicle


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

transportation


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2009)

costs


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

bills


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2009)

buffalo


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

bills


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2009)

buffalo  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

bison


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2009)

Ambulance


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

paramedics


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2009)

quacks >


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2009)

ducks


----------



## JBG (19 Mar 2009)

Retriever


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

Hunting


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

lodge


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

fireplace


----------



## Biohazardxj (19 Mar 2009)

Santa


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

elf


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

reindeer


----------



## Biohazardxj (19 Mar 2009)

Lapland


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Mar 2009)

Norway


I was going to say lapdance, but it wouldn't qualify as one word.  >


----------



## FastEddy (20 Mar 2009)

[/quote]



SKIERS


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2009)

hill


----------



## JBG (20 Mar 2009)

mountain


----------



## fbr2o75 (20 Mar 2009)

Alberta


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2009)

Vulcan >


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2009)

tires


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2009)

spare


----------



## fbr2o75 (20 Mar 2009)

flat


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2009)

bread


----------



## steph_3007 (20 Mar 2009)

box


----------



## Gunnar (20 Mar 2009)

sanctuary


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2009)

asylum


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2009)

political ???


----------



## [RICE] (20 Mar 2009)

Science


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Mar 2009)

fiction


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2009)

fact


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Mar 2009)

truth


----------



## helpup (20 Mar 2009)

Dare


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2009)

Devil ...



(I'm an angel however.  )


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Mar 2009)

worshiper >

jk I love Jesus


----------



## [RICE] (20 Mar 2009)

Fanatic


----------



## gaspasser (20 Mar 2009)

Battlestar Galactica....sorry!!!


----------



## Biohazardxj (20 Mar 2009)

Finale


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Mar 2009)

finnished


----------



## JBG (20 Mar 2009)

Completed


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2009)

Kaput


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Mar 2009)

schultz!!!


----------



## Lang75 (20 Mar 2009)

Sgt


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Mar 2009)

major


----------



## Biohazardxj (20 Mar 2009)

Payne


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Mar 2009)

max


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2009)

`live your life to the ...``


----------



## JBG (20 Mar 2009)

fullest


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Mar 2009)

potential


----------



## [RICE] (21 Mar 2009)

Child


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Mar 2009)

difficult


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Mar 2009)

challenging


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (21 Mar 2009)

task


----------



## JBoyd (21 Mar 2009)

duty


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Mar 2009)

responsibility


----------



## Fiver (21 Mar 2009)

accountability


----------



## JBoyd (21 Mar 2009)

integrity


----------



## steph_3007 (21 Mar 2009)

honesty


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (21 Mar 2009)

Loyalty


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2009)

trust


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Mar 2009)

fund


----------



## JBoyd (21 Mar 2009)

recession


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Mar 2009)

depression


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Mar 2009)

suicide


----------



## Fiver (21 Mar 2009)

end


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2009)

beginning


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2009)

start


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Mar 2009)

proceed


----------



## JBoyd (22 Mar 2009)

go


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2009)

ahead


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

behind


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Mar 2009)

line


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

front


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Mar 2009)

back


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

side


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Mar 2009)

left


----------



## Fiver (22 Mar 2009)

port


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

river (river port is a gentleman's club in Sarnia)


----------



## [RICE] (22 Mar 2009)

Dam


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

beaver


----------



## geo (22 Mar 2009)

Engineer


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (22 Mar 2009)

Mechanic


----------



## JBoyd (22 Mar 2009)

greasemonkey


----------



## geo (22 Mar 2009)

Trunkmonkey


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Mar 2009)

Chevrolet


----------



## geo (22 Mar 2009)

who? >


----------



## JBG (23 Mar 2009)

tommy


----------



## medaid (23 Mar 2009)

Brit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

ney


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Yay


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

Olé


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Toro!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

bull


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

:-X  Hockey


----------



## Fiver (23 Mar 2009)

ice


----------



## JBoyd (23 Mar 2009)

cold


----------



## helpup (23 Mar 2009)

Nipples


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Mar 2009)

Infant.


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

>   Infantry


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

adultery


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Judiciary!


----------



## JBoyd (23 Mar 2009)

branch


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Twig


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Mar 2009)

Leaf


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

maple
(not referring to team :threat


----------



## TimBit (23 Mar 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> maple
> (not referring to team :threat



Syrup...yum.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

pancakes


----------



## [RICE] (23 Mar 2009)

instant


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

lie


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Mar 2009)

truth


----------



## JBoyd (23 Mar 2009)

veritas


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

oxymoron


----------



## JBG (23 Mar 2009)

military (intelligence)


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 Mar 2009)

Defense


----------



## Fiver (23 Mar 2009)

shield


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

sparten


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

300


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

slaughter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

pig


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

bacon


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

ham


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

comedian


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

gone


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Mar 2009)

forever


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

eternal


----------



## Yrys (23 Mar 2009)

God


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

religion


----------



## medaid (23 Mar 2009)

useless...


----------



## Fiver (23 Mar 2009)

vestigial


----------



## Yrys (23 Mar 2009)

basic


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

advanced


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

intermediate


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

range


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

200 m


----------



## [RICE] (23 Mar 2009)

Metric


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Imperial


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

Army


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

Japanese


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

Ninja


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

Geisha


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

girls girls girls


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (23 Mar 2009)

Temptation


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Mar 2009)

Arash ( I was on youtube so decided to put temptation in and took the first result)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2eC4pDzzJY


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

itchy

(I know that's not "a rash", but that's what I thought of!)  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

& scratchy


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (23 Mar 2009)

Krusty


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

clown


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (23 Mar 2009)

circus


----------



## Lil_T (23 Mar 2009)

ringleader


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2009)

Target!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Mar 2009)

UP


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

Go....ON!


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

Fire!   :sniper:


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

Raztaputz


----------



## JBG (24 Mar 2009)

putz


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

Frau


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

Herr


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

jaeger
(me  ;D)


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

meister


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

haus


Do you speak german by chance or use google?


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

Frau


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2009)

wife


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2009)

spouse


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

9D


----------



## helpup (24 Mar 2009)

Double D


----------



## [RICE] (24 Mar 2009)

(well) endowed


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

Blessed


----------



## helpup (24 Mar 2009)

Divinity


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

religion


----------



## Yrys (24 Mar 2009)

multiple


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

personalities


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

schizophrenia


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2009)

Paranoia!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

black-helicopters


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

nuts


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

salty


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

chips


----------



## JBG (24 Mar 2009)

vinegar


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

malt


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

malz


----------



## Biohazardxj (25 Mar 2009)

Dark


----------



## beach_bum (25 Mar 2009)

Mood


----------



## JBG (25 Mar 2009)

bleak


----------



## JBoyd (25 Mar 2009)

beaker


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2009)

Muppets


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

frog


----------



## JBoyd (25 Mar 2009)

kermit


----------



## [RICE] (25 Mar 2009)

Piggy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2009)

back


----------



## medaid (25 Mar 2009)

Ride


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

horse


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2009)

play


----------



## medaid (25 Mar 2009)

Caesar


----------



## JBoyd (25 Mar 2009)

Salad


----------



## CFR FCS (25 Mar 2009)

Dressing


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Mar 2009)

gown


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

robe


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2009)

disrobe


----------



## Fiver (25 Mar 2009)

naked


----------



## JBG (25 Mar 2009)

moon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2009)

light


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2009)

bulb


----------



## [RICE] (25 Mar 2009)

tulip


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2009)

rose


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2009)

red


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2009)

label


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2009)

Johnny Walker


----------



## CFR FCS (25 Mar 2009)

Scotch


----------



## JBoyd (25 Mar 2009)

Scotland


----------



## Fiver (25 Mar 2009)

highlands


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2009)

lassie


----------



## [RICE] (26 Mar 2009)

dog


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

tags


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Mar 2009)

luggage


----------



## Shec (26 Mar 2009)

lost


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

found


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

retrieved


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2009)

gained


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

weight?


----------



## Shec (26 Mar 2009)

diet


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

coke


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

zero


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

tolerance


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

absence


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

AWOL


----------



## Biohazardxj (26 Mar 2009)

PRETC


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

ABCDEF


----------



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

Unauthorized


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2009)

entry


----------



## steph_3007 (26 Mar 2009)

forced


----------



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

break


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

wind 8)


----------



## steph_3007 (26 Mar 2009)

chill 8)


----------



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

COOL


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Mar 2009)

aviators 8)


----------



## Biohazardxj (26 Mar 2009)

Hornet


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Mar 2009)

sting


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

scorpion


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

desert


----------



## Fiver (26 Mar 2009)

thirst


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Mar 2009)

quencher


----------



## [RICE] (26 Mar 2009)

electrolyte


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

Gatorade


----------



## [RICE] (26 Mar 2009)

Florida


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (26 Mar 2009)

Orange (juice)


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

banana


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (26 Mar 2009)

Coconut


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

Bounty


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2009)

quickerpickerupper


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

annoying


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

loud


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Mar 2009)

BANG!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2009)

Big


----------



## JBoyd (26 Mar 2009)

Turk


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Mar 2009)

YUM


----------



## FastEddy (27 Mar 2009)

[/quote]


SLUM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Mar 2009)

dog


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 Mar 2009)

whisperer


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

quiet


----------



## geo (27 Mar 2009)

Silence


----------



## Shec (27 Mar 2009)

golden


----------



## geo (27 Mar 2009)

Shower >


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

kinky


----------



## geo (27 Mar 2009)

Vern!


----------



## JBG (27 Mar 2009)

Julius


----------



## [RICE] (27 Mar 2009)

Caesar


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2009)

salad


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

greens


----------



## Biohazardxj (27 Mar 2009)

Tans


----------



## JBoyd (27 Mar 2009)

Desert


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2009)

oasis


----------



## Shec (27 Mar 2009)

dates


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Mar 2009)

calendar


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

nude


----------



## Biohazardxj (27 Mar 2009)

model


----------



## [RICE] (27 Mar 2009)

make


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Mar 2009)

cookies


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

(&) cream


----------



## Biohazardxj (27 Mar 2009)

strawberries


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Mar 2009)

raspberries


----------



## Fiver (27 Mar 2009)

yogurt


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Mar 2009)

frozen


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2009)

freezing


----------



## oldandgrey (28 Mar 2009)

Canada


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Mar 2009)

Home


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Mar 2009)

hardware


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2009)

nails


----------



## oldandgrey (28 Mar 2009)

coffin


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Mar 2009)

Buffy


----------



## steph_3007 (28 Mar 2009)

slayer


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Mar 2009)

vampire


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2009)

garlic


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (28 Mar 2009)

herb


----------



## Fiver (29 Mar 2009)

green


----------



## JBG (29 Mar 2009)

Forest


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2009)

Gump


----------



## Fiver (29 Mar 2009)

chocolate


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Mar 2009)

breasts


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2009)

Nipple!


----------



## lovinmysapper (29 Mar 2009)

Ring!


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2009)

Ding!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2009)

bell


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2009)

Clapper


----------



## JBoyd (29 Mar 2009)

Snapper


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2009)

fish


----------



## lovinmysapper (29 Mar 2009)

cakes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2009)

bakery


----------



## JBG (29 Mar 2009)

cookies


----------



## JBoyd (29 Mar 2009)

Monster


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2009)

energy


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2009)

Bar


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Mar 2009)

liquor


----------



## Biohazardxj (29 Mar 2009)

Jack


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2009)

Frost


----------



## Big Foot (29 Mar 2009)

Scraper


----------



## geo (29 Mar 2009)

Paint


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2009)

sniff


----------



## Biohazardxj (29 Mar 2009)

glue


----------



## Big Foot (29 Mar 2009)

bag


----------



## lovinmysapper (29 Mar 2009)

plastic


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

Cement


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

truck


----------



## JBG (30 Mar 2009)

stop


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

sign


----------



## JBG (30 Mar 2009)

yield.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Mar 2009)

triangle
http://www.freefoto.com/images/41/07/41_07_58---Yield-Road-Traffic-Sign_web.jpg


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

Bermuda


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

island


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Devil's


----------



## Shec (30 Mar 2009)

Brigade


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Boy's


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

toys


----------



## JBG (30 Mar 2009)

Nintendo


----------



## oldandgrey (30 Mar 2009)

box


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Lunch


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

Time


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Flies


----------



## fbr2o75 (30 Mar 2009)

superman


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Comicbook


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

Marvel


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Mar 2009)

wonder


----------



## Shec (30 Mar 2009)

bread


----------



## lennoj (30 Mar 2009)

toasted


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Mar 2009)

chestnuts


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2009)

roasting


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

charbroiled


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

burned


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (30 Mar 2009)

cauterize


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Bleeding


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (30 Mar 2009)

Heart


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Broken


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

shattered


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Splintered


----------



## JBG (30 Mar 2009)

Dinner


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Mar 2009)

supper


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

Lunch


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

Out


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

Exit


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (30 Mar 2009)

door


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

knob


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (30 Mar 2009)

daft


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

git


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

gone


----------



## lennoj (30 Mar 2009)

backdoor


----------



## Biohazardxj (30 Mar 2009)

virus


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

Conficker


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2009)

Worm


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

tequila


----------



## Teflon (30 Mar 2009)

hangover


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

dehydrated


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

Water


----------



## aviatorman (30 Mar 2009)

hydrogen


----------



## Fiver (30 Mar 2009)

element


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

table


----------



## JBoyd (31 Mar 2009)

Periodic


----------



## medaid (31 Mar 2009)

Elements


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2009)

Rain


----------



## JBG (31 Mar 2009)

cumulonimbus


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Mar 2009)

weather


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

map


----------



## oldandgrey (31 Mar 2009)

ROUTES


----------



## JBG (31 Mar 2009)

trans-canada


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2009)

highway


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

potholes


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (31 Mar 2009)

erosion


----------



## aviatorman (31 Mar 2009)

weathering


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2009)

Shreading


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2009)

Geo, is that "shredding"?

If so - ...

...

...

Oliver


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Mar 2009)

twist


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

shout


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

scream


----------



## CFSCE_Survivor (31 Mar 2009)

fear


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Mar 2009)

failure


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

achievement


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2009)

Success


----------



## CFSCE_Survivor (31 Mar 2009)

risk


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2009)

Aversion


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

hatred


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Mar 2009)

Ignorance


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2009)

Bliss


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

Fort


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Apr 2009)

Louisburg


----------



## helpup (1 Apr 2009)

Acadia


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

French


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

fries


----------



## Jen (1 Apr 2009)

Gravy!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

poutine!  ;D


----------



## Shec (1 Apr 2009)

nutrition


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

malnutrition


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (1 Apr 2009)

desperation


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

perspiration


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Apr 2009)

Inspiration


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Apr 2009)

Determination


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

respiration


----------



## aviatorman (1 Apr 2009)

Artificial


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Apr 2009)

Flavoring


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

taste


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Apr 2009)

budds


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

Rose


----------



## lovinmysapper (1 Apr 2009)

Love  :


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

Hate !!!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

indifference


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

blasé


----------



## JBG (2 Apr 2009)

fascinated


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

dazzled


----------



## Shec (2 Apr 2009)

overwhelmed


----------



## oldandgrey (2 Apr 2009)

spin


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2009)

wheel


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

barrow


----------



## JBoyd (2 Apr 2009)

downs


----------



## oldandgrey (2 Apr 2009)

view


----------



## [RICE] (2 Apr 2009)

finder


----------



## Biohazardxj (2 Apr 2009)

bomber


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Apr 2009)

Jet


----------



## lennoj (2 Apr 2009)

stream


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

River


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2009)

phoenix


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

firebird


----------



## JBG (2 Apr 2009)

Ford


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

What? 8)


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2009)

Where?


----------



## BradCon (2 Apr 2009)

Tanjiers


----------



## JBG (2 Apr 2009)

Morocco


----------



## JBoyd (2 Apr 2009)

Couscous


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

Fingers


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2009)

toes


----------



## lovinmysapper (3 Apr 2009)

nails


----------



## oldandgrey (3 Apr 2009)

Hammer


----------



## lovinmysapper (3 Apr 2009)

head


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2009)

shark


----------



## lovinmysapper (3 Apr 2009)

Jaws!


----------



## oldandgrey (3 Apr 2009)

teeth


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2009)

Cavities


----------



## JBoyd (3 Apr 2009)

Dentist


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Apr 2009)

Doctor


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2009)

Who!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2009)

owl


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2009)

Hoot!


----------



## oldandgrey (3 Apr 2009)

boot


----------



## helpup (3 Apr 2009)

Old


----------



## [RICE] (3 Apr 2009)

young


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (3 Apr 2009)

new


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2009)

used


----------



## geo (3 Apr 2009)

worn


----------



## lovinmysapper (3 Apr 2009)

comfy


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Apr 2009)

couch


----------



## geo (4 Apr 2009)

potato


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2009)

spuds


----------



## geo (4 Apr 2009)

McGuire


----------



## JBoyd (4 Apr 2009)

Toby


----------



## geo (4 Apr 2009)

Toady >


----------



## JBG (4 Apr 2009)

poodle


----------



## [RICE] (5 Apr 2009)

wooly


----------



## JBoyd (5 Apr 2009)

Mammoth


----------



## geo (5 Apr 2009)

hangover


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2009)

headache


----------



## geo (5 Apr 2009)

Suffering


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Apr 2009)

Trauma


----------



## JBoyd (5 Apr 2009)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## [RICE] (5 Apr 2009)

what


----------



## geo (5 Apr 2009)

Silicosis


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2009)

obscure  :  

Because I'm sure that million dollar word just popped into your head


----------



## JBoyd (5 Apr 2009)

Abstruse


until recently I did not know of that 45-letter word, became known of it after talking to someone about antidisestablishmentarianism being a long word.


----------



## JBG (5 Apr 2009)

logic


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2009)

consternation


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Apr 2009)

Annoyed


----------



## geo (5 Apr 2009)

irritated


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2009)

torqued


----------



## oldandgrey (6 Apr 2009)

mad


----------



## helpup (6 Apr 2009)

Hatter


----------



## oldandgrey (6 Apr 2009)

bean


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2009)

counter


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2009)

top


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2009)

attack


----------



## oldandgrey (6 Apr 2009)

force


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2009)

Police


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Apr 2009)

Story


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2009)

Neverending


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2009)

journey


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2009)

man


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

human


----------



## JBoyd (6 Apr 2009)

Homosapien


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Apr 2009)

evolution


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2009)

revolution


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

change


----------



## lennoj (6 Apr 2009)

Obama


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

President


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2009)

chief


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2009)

Indian


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

Ocean


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2009)

Sea


----------



## JBoyd (6 Apr 2009)

King


----------



## lennoj (7 Apr 2009)

castle


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Apr 2009)

knight


----------



## JBoyd (7 Apr 2009)

Chess


----------



## FastEddy (7 Apr 2009)

[/quote]



BISHOP


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

Billy


----------



## oldandgrey (7 Apr 2009)

kill


----------



## helpup (7 Apr 2009)

huh, ok I didnt expect that assiation to the word billy.

But to Kill I will put

First


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2009)

foremost


----------



## JBoyd (7 Apr 2009)

Milk


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2009)

duds


----------



## lennoj (7 Apr 2009)

students


----------



## JBoyd (7 Apr 2009)

Possessions


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2009)

Stuff


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Apr 2009)

Things


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (7 Apr 2009)

junk


----------



## oldandgrey (7 Apr 2009)

yard


----------



## helpup (7 Apr 2009)

Meter


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Apr 2009)

Stick


----------



## JBoyd (7 Apr 2009)

Branch


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2009)

Corps


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2009)

Division


----------



## JBoyd (7 Apr 2009)

Multiplication


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

tables


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Apr 2009)

chairs

(I know, I went for the easy one)


----------



## [RICE] (7 Apr 2009)

seat


----------



## lennoj (7 Apr 2009)

belt


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Apr 2009)

Buckle


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

shoe


----------



## Greymatters (7 Apr 2009)

polish


----------



## JBoyd (8 Apr 2009)

Shine


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Apr 2009)

bald


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Eagle


----------



## oldandgrey (8 Apr 2009)

Eagle


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Double


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (8 Apr 2009)

dual


----------



## oldandgrey (8 Apr 2009)

Header


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Footer


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2009)

double (eagle)


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

(double-double)  ;D


----------



## oldandgrey (8 Apr 2009)

Timmy


----------



## helpup (8 Apr 2009)

Taliban


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Jack


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2009)

hammer


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

Siccle


----------



## JBoyd (8 Apr 2009)

Communism


----------



## oldandgrey (8 Apr 2009)

Marx


----------



## [RICE] (8 Apr 2009)

German


----------



## mhawk (8 Apr 2009)

Sheppard


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Apr 2009)

Alan


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Apr 2009)

Alda


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Apr 2009)

Hawkeye


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2009)

BJ     >


----------



## Trooper Hale (8 Apr 2009)

moonshine


----------



## JBoyd (8 Apr 2009)

M*A*S*H


----------



## [RICE] (8 Apr 2009)

Korea


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2009)

Panmunjom


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2009)

Seoul


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2009)

Pyongyang


----------



## oldandgrey (9 Apr 2009)

capital


----------



## steph_3007 (9 Apr 2009)

Punishment :clubinhand:


----------



## helpup (9 Apr 2009)

Bondage


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2009)

slavery


----------



## oldandgrey (9 Apr 2009)

Freedom


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (9 Apr 2009)

(of) speech


----------



## helpup (9 Apr 2009)

overrated


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2009)

moderation


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2009)

forums


----------



## lennoj (9 Apr 2009)

search


----------



## JBoyd (10 Apr 2009)

Rescue


----------



## Greymatters (10 Apr 2009)

medic


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (10 Apr 2009)

Bleeder


----------



## [RICE] (10 Apr 2009)

Artery


----------



## JBoyd (10 Apr 2009)

Heart


----------



## geo (10 Apr 2009)

Attack


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2009)

ambush


----------



## helpup (10 Apr 2009)

notbush


----------



## geo (10 Apr 2009)

Nutbush   (birthplace of Tina Turner 8) )

(ambush = bacontree :giggle)


----------



## JBG (10 Apr 2009)

Ike (husband of Tina Turner)


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Apr 2009)

General


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 Apr 2009)

anesthetic


----------



## JBG (10 Apr 2009)

demerol


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Apr 2009)

narcotic


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

neurotic


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2009)

Seinfeld


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2009)

Jerry


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

Lewis


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2009)

Stephen


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2009)

King


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2009)

Cong


----------



## Greymatters (11 Apr 2009)

Congo


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2009)

Belgian


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Apr 2009)

waffles


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

indecision


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2009)

kills


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

Lives


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2009)

biography


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

Story


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (11 Apr 2009)

tale


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

Fairy


----------



## JBoyd (11 Apr 2009)

Boots


----------



## Greymatters (11 Apr 2009)

hiking


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2009)

trail


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

mix


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Apr 2009)

drinks


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

Several


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2009)

drunk


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (11 Apr 2009)

Tank


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Apr 2009)

Abrams


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

General


----------



## [RICE] (11 Apr 2009)

all-purpose


----------



## JBG (11 Apr 2009)

single-use


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Apr 2009)

wasteful


----------



## Trooper Hale (11 Apr 2009)

budget


----------



## JBG (12 Apr 2009)

confidence (vote)


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Apr 2009)

self


----------



## geo (12 Apr 2009)

Ego


----------



## Greymatters (12 Apr 2009)

Eggo (waffle)


----------



## JBoyd (12 Apr 2009)

Leggo


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Apr 2009)

blocks


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Apr 2009)

tackles


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Apr 2009)

football


----------



## JBG (13 Apr 2009)

pigskin


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2009)

wineskin


----------



## helpup (13 Apr 2009)

Panties


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Apr 2009)

Thong


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2009)

derriere


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2009)

behind


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2009)

8 Ball


----------



## JBoyd (13 Apr 2009)

Pool


----------



## Lang75 (13 Apr 2009)

cue


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2009)

stick


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Apr 2009)

branch


----------



## Greymatters (13 Apr 2009)

twig


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Apr 2009)

bog


----------



## JBG (14 Apr 2009)

swamp


----------



## [RICE] (15 Apr 2009)

Quagmire


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Apr 2009)

gigiddy-gigiddy


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Apr 2009)

garbled


----------



## JBG (16 Apr 2009)

Chretien


----------



## JBoyd (16 Apr 2009)

Choke


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Apr 2009)

throttle


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2009)

strangle


----------



## Lang75 (16 Apr 2009)

choke


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2009)

hold


----------



## [RICE] (16 Apr 2009)

grasp


----------



## lovinmysapper (16 Apr 2009)

grip


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Apr 2009)

polly-


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

anna


----------



## Azizti (17 Apr 2009)

Banana


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

Fofana


----------



## Azizti (17 Apr 2009)

( That made me laugh ) 

Havana


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

Cigar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Apr 2009)

smoke


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Apr 2009)

signal


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

operator


----------



## Charlie Delta (17 Apr 2009)

telephone


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Apr 2009)

telemarketer


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

Weasel


----------



## Shec (17 Apr 2009)

clause


----------



## JBoyd (17 Apr 2009)

Grandfather


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2009)

ancestor


----------



## Greymatters (17 Apr 2009)

neanderthal


----------



## mhawk (17 Apr 2009)

Wheel


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2009)

tracks


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Apr 2009)

tank


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Apr 2009)

bank  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2009)

money


----------



## JBoyd (18 Apr 2009)

Colourful


----------



## JBG (18 Apr 2009)

vivid


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2009)

bright


----------



## Greymatters (18 Apr 2009)

incandescent


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2009)

bulb


----------



## JBoyd (19 Apr 2009)

Tulip


----------



## Greymatters (19 Apr 2009)

Daffodil


----------



## JBG (19 Apr 2009)

magnolia


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2009)

steel


----------



## Biohazardxj (19 Apr 2009)

superman


----------



## Gunnar (28 Apr 2009)

Nietsche


----------



## oldandgrey (28 Apr 2009)

Quotes


----------



## VIChris (28 Apr 2009)

History


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Apr 2009)

geography


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2009)

philosophy


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2009)

bimbos


----------



## ACEC (30 Apr 2009)

Hollywood


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

hills


----------



## JBG (30 Apr 2009)

Foothills


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2009)

Calgary


----------



## Mighty W (30 Apr 2009)

Stampede


----------



## VIChris (1 May 2009)

redneck


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2009)

Journeyman

































 >


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2009)




----------



## armyvern (1 May 2009)

:-*


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2009)

emotional   ;D


----------



## Gunnar (1 May 2009)

dead-end


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 May 2009)

Cul-de-sac


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2009)

impasse


----------



## JBG (2 May 2009)

Bargaining


----------



## Chuck007 (3 May 2009)

Deal


----------



## JBG (3 May 2009)

pact.


----------



## geo (3 May 2009)

Warsaw


----------



## CFR FCS (3 May 2009)

ballet


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2009)

shoes


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 May 2009)

Dorthy


----------



## lennoj (3 May 2009)

wizard


----------



## geo (3 May 2009)

ID


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2009)

ego


----------



## ACEC (3 May 2009)

_Messiah_


----------



## WrenchBender (3 May 2009)

Brian


----------



## oldandgrey (4 May 2009)

Griffin


----------



## geo (4 May 2009)

Merv


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2009)

television


----------



## JBG (4 May 2009)

CBC


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

crap


----------



## VIChris (5 May 2009)

shoot


----------



## lennoj (5 May 2009)

redneck


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2009)

truck


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2009)

highway


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 May 2009)

my-way


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

Sinatra


----------



## geo (5 May 2009)

Frank


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 May 2009)

Beaver


----------



## a78jumper (6 May 2009)

Tail (Yes I did my sentence in NDHQ)


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2009)

head


----------



## Greymatters (6 May 2009)

case


----------



## geo (6 May 2009)

closed


----------



## jmbest (6 May 2009)

open


----------



## oldandgrey (6 May 2009)

doors


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2009)

(Jim) Morrison


----------



## deedster (6 May 2009)

STONED


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2009)

sharia


----------



## oldandgrey (6 May 2009)

Law


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 May 2009)

avoidance


----------



## deedster (6 May 2009)

closet (as in clear out old clothing)


----------



## canadian_moose (6 May 2009)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (6 May 2009)

Couch


----------



## gcclarke (6 May 2009)

Potato


----------



## oldandgrey (6 May 2009)

cake


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 May 2009)

hole


----------



## jmbest (6 May 2009)

groundhog


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2009)

day


----------



## JBG (6 May 2009)

night


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 May 2009)

rider  ( I know, I know.. )


----------



## geo (6 May 2009)

Van (Morrisson)


----------



## armyvern (6 May 2009)

Wilder


----------



## VIChris (7 May 2009)

Gene


----------



## geo (7 May 2009)

Hackman


----------



## Strike (7 May 2009)

Jackman


----------



## jmbest (7 May 2009)

Hugh  :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 May 2009)

jerection (tee hee)


----------



## mariomike (7 May 2009)

architecture


----------



## lennoj (7 May 2009)

greek


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2009)

salad


----------



## mariomike (7 May 2009)

toss


----------



## Strike (7 May 2009)

cookies


----------



## geo (8 May 2009)

Oreos


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2009)

milk


----------



## geo (8 May 2009)

Shake


----------



## ModlrMike (8 May 2009)

rattle


----------



## geo (8 May 2009)

snake


----------



## jmbest (8 May 2009)

slither


----------



## geo (8 May 2009)

crawl


----------



## jbonkerz (8 May 2009)

bug


----------



## mariomike (8 May 2009)

out


----------



## JBG (8 May 2009)

in


----------



## Mighty W (9 May 2009)

credable


----------



## Strike (9 May 2009)

politician   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2009)

crap  Oops, done that.

How about *unbelievable* ?


----------



## VIChris (9 May 2009)

smell


----------



## Strike (9 May 2009)

POO POND!!!  (I know, that's two words, but it was the first thing to pop in to my head.)


----------



## jmbest (9 May 2009)

Poopdeck


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2009)

stern


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 May 2009)

strict


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2009)

rules


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2009)

thumbs


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 May 2009)

useful


----------



## helpup (12 May 2009)

As


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2009)

Was



			
				helpup said:
			
		

> As



I knew where you were going with that but I'm not gonna bite!


----------



## JBG (12 May 2009)

working


----------



## oldandgrey (12 May 2009)

up


----------



## JBG (12 May 2009)

Elevator


----------



## geo (12 May 2009)

Escalator


----------



## Strike (12 May 2009)

Mall


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2009)

shopping


----------



## jmbest (12 May 2009)

spending


----------



## Teflon (12 May 2009)

budget


----------



## geo (12 May 2009)

deficit


----------



## Teflon (12 May 2009)

spending


----------



## geo (12 May 2009)

consuming


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2009)

eating


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2009)

sleeping


----------



## geo (12 May 2009)

snoring!


----------



## lennoj (12 May 2009)

mod-tent


----------



## gcclarke (13 May 2009)

Snow


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2009)

sucks


----------



## jmbest (13 May 2009)

vacuum


----------



## helpup (13 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Was
> 
> I knew where you were going with that but I'm not gonna bite!



cleaner

 awww Moe, are you suggesting I am easy to anticipate?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2009)

janitor



			
				helpup said:
			
		

> awww Moe, are you suggesting I am easy to anticipate?



Maybe!


----------



## geo (13 May 2009)

Super


----------



## helpup (13 May 2009)

janitor=supper?!?!?


time


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> janitor=supper?!?!?
> 
> 
> time



magazine
P.S. I think "supper" meant "Superintendant"?


----------



## helpup (13 May 2009)

fed 

And your right I missed a P in his reply. Moe may chastize me now.


----------



## JBG (13 May 2009)

provincial


----------



## geo (13 May 2009)

Federal


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2009)

Republic


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2009)

Nation



			
				helpup said:
			
		

> And your right I missed a P in his reply. Moe may chastize me now.


----------



## observor 69 (13 May 2009)

First Nation


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2009)

Smallpox


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2009)

blankets

Edit:  In case anyone is wondering:

Early Biological War on Native Americans


----------



## jmbest (13 May 2009)

Bed


----------



## Teflon (13 May 2009)

bugs


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2009)

bite


----------



## Teflon (13 May 2009)

kinky


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2009)

sex


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2009)

sleep


----------



## deedster (13 May 2009)

dream


----------



## lennoj (14 May 2009)

catcher


----------



## jmbest (14 May 2009)

rye


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2009)

Coke


----------



## oldandgrey (14 May 2009)

drug


----------



## geo (14 May 2009)

Zero


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2009)

tolerance


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2009)

acceptance


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2009)

Rejection


----------



## deedster (15 May 2009)

outcast


----------



## gcclarke (15 May 2009)

caste


----------



## jmbest (15 May 2009)

Castle


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2009)

King


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2009)

Kong


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2009)

Donkey


----------



## Jammer (15 May 2009)

Ass (keep it clean)


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2009)

Jack


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2009)

lumber


----------



## Teflon (15 May 2009)

Wood


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2009)

Faces


(Note for the young'uns.  Rolling Stones guitarist Ron Wood used to play axe for the Faces.  Or was that the new faces?  Anyway, he used to play axe for Rod "the bod" Stewart et al)


----------



## deedster (16 May 2009)

Itchicoo


(The Faces later became Small Faces...)


----------



## JBG (19 May 2009)

Coochicoo (rhymes)


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2009)

tickle


----------



## vonGarvin (19 May 2009)

pink


----------



## mariomike (19 May 2009)

feminine

( Incidentally, according to Wikipedia: "pink was considered appropriate for boys because being related to red it was the more masculine and decided color, while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color, or related to the Virgin Mary". )


----------



## vonGarvin (19 May 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> feminine
> 
> ( Incidentally, according to Wikipedia: "pink was considered appropriate for boys because being related to red it was the more masculine and decided color, while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color, or related to the Virgin Mary". )


gender

(PS: Yes, I knew that.  How things change!)


----------



## Teflon (19 May 2009)

bender


----------



## mariomike (19 May 2009)

fender


----------



## JBG (20 May 2009)

bumper


----------



## Teflon (20 May 2009)

cars


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2009)

railway


----------



## FastEddy (20 May 2009)

Sleeping


----------



## deedster (20 May 2009)

beauty


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2009)

beast


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2009)

mujahadeen


----------



## gcclarke (20 May 2009)

Dune


----------



## Strike (20 May 2009)

worm


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2009)

Tequila!


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2009)

invisible (after six tequila shots  ;D )


----------



## deedster (20 May 2009)

shooters


----------



## Teflon (20 May 2009)

gunmen


----------



## deedster (20 May 2009)

wolverine




(as in "X-Men")


----------



## Strike (20 May 2009)

"Red Dawn"


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2009)

"AVENGE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## gcclarke (20 May 2009)

Hamlet


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2009)

Dane


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2009)

great


----------



## VIChris (21 May 2009)

Scot!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

kilt  iper:


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2009)

Murdered.


----------



## gcclarke (21 May 2009)

Victoria

Sad news indeed.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2009)

And here I was trying to be light-spirited.  "Kilt" of course being an almost-homonym for "killed".....so, with that in mind:


Last entry: Murdered.

Next entry: Crowed.


(If you don't see the analogy of "murder" and "crow", look it up)


----------



## gcclarke (21 May 2009)

Ok I'll try to be less horribly depressing this time around.

Crowed -> Braggart


----------



## JBG (21 May 2009)

Braggert --->> modest


----------



## lennoj (21 May 2009)

reticent


----------



## deedster (22 May 2009)

reluctant


----------



## BlueJingo (22 May 2009)

Struggle  :camo:


----------



## 2007brennanm (23 May 2009)

money


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2009)

shot


----------



## CSGriffin (23 May 2009)

liquor


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2009)

quicker


----------



## JBG (23 May 2009)

expedite


----------



## ModlrMike (23 May 2009)

facilitate


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2009)

moderate


----------



## deedster (24 May 2009)

lawyer


----------



## Jammer (24 May 2009)

divorce


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2009)

children


----------



## Lerch (24 May 2009)

parents


----------



## lennoj (24 May 2009)

protection


----------



## deedster (25 May 2009)

Canadian Forces


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2009)

Alberta


----------



## Strike (25 May 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Alberta



beef


----------



## helpup (25 May 2009)

Roast


----------



## deedster (25 May 2009)

pork


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2009)

Barrel


----------



## Yrys (25 May 2009)

gun


----------



## observor 69 (25 May 2009)

Second Amendment to the United States Constitution >


----------



## Yrys (25 May 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Second Amendment to the United States Constitution >



(Isn't that a loong one word ?   ;D)


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2009)

Brevity

 ;D


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2009)

levity


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2009)

jocularity  ;D


----------



## BlueJingo (25 May 2009)

Chicken  ;D (as in crossing the road)


----------



## Rinker (25 May 2009)

Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2009)

Chanticleer


----------



## deedster (25 May 2009)

sly
(as in fox)


----------



## JBG (26 May 2009)

cunning


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 May 2009)

plan


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2009)

blueprint


----------



## Lerch (26 May 2009)

Heist


----------



## deedster (26 May 2009)

burglar


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2009)

alarm


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2009)

clock


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2009)

tick


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2009)

boom


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2009)

box


----------



## deedster (26 May 2009)

cereal


----------



## BlueJingo (26 May 2009)

Crunchy


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2009)

Frog


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2009)

legs


----------



## BlueJingo (26 May 2009)

Shaved


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 May 2009)

smooth


----------



## deedster (26 May 2009)

satin


----------



## missing1 (26 May 2009)

Sheets


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2009)

paper


----------



## deedster (26 May 2009)

scissors


----------



## VIChris (26 May 2009)

running


----------



## deedster (26 May 2009)

ouch


----------



## BlueJingo (27 May 2009)

Band-Aid  :nod:


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2009)

Solution


----------



## CSGriffin (27 May 2009)

Equation


----------



## Rinker (27 May 2009)

Algebra  :crybaby:


----------



## deedster (27 May 2009)

Trigonometry :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2009)

geometry


----------



## BlueJingo (27 May 2009)

Square  ^-^


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2009)

infantry ( square )


----------



## Lerch (27 May 2009)

Trench


----------



## VIChris (27 May 2009)

foot


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2009)

mouth


----------



## deedster (28 May 2009)

disease


----------



## tango22a (28 May 2009)

M & Gs


----------



## deedster (28 May 2009)

FUN!


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2009)

lounging


----------



## BlueJingo (30 May 2009)

saunter  :king:


----------



## JBG (30 May 2009)

trot


----------



## gunshy (30 May 2009)

gallop


----------



## R. Jorgensen (30 May 2009)

scallop


----------



## JBG (30 May 2009)

upwards


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2009)

aloft


----------



## FastEddy (30 May 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> scallop




Sorry that one flew by me,  Gallop = Scallop.

Now if we mean Word Association by comparable Sounding, yes you quite right.

But if we mean  Word Association by definition, i.e= Walk = Run,   Gallop = Gait,    Trot = could be Walk,  Horse,  etc.

I'm not quite sure what the rules are, Just throw in or change any old word, or keep and change by progression of association.

Just asking.

Cheers.


----------



## BlueJingo (30 May 2009)

Flying    (In response to aloft)


----------



## gcclarke (30 May 2009)

High


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2009)

Noon


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2009)

twelve


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2009)

months


----------



## vonGarvin (30 May 2009)

menstrual


----------



## Yrys (30 May 2009)

wife


----------



## JBG (30 May 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Sorry that one flew by me,  Gallop = Scallop.
> 
> Now if we mean Word Association by comparable Sounding, yes you quite right.
> 
> ...


Also, being an American I was wondering if this contest is conducted in Canadian, French or English.


----------



## JBG (30 May 2009)

bride


----------



## Biohazardxj (30 May 2009)

Frankenstein


----------



## Lerch (31 May 2009)

Shelley


----------



## BlueJingo (31 May 2009)

Poet  :yellow:


----------



## Biohazardxj (31 May 2009)

electronics


----------



## gcclarke (31 May 2009)

silicon


----------



## observor 69 (31 May 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8znfQ2_iDnU   >


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2009)

valley


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2009)

girl


----------



## jmbest (31 May 2009)

woman


----------



## Rinker (31 May 2009)

actress


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2009)

Phoney


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2009)

War
( The Phoney War )


----------



## deedster (1 Jun 2009)

Peace eace:
(anniversary of John Lennon's sleep-in at the Queen Elizabeth Hotel)


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2009)

Bridge ( to Buffalo, N.Y. )


----------



## gcclarke (2 Jun 2009)

Engineer


----------



## deedster (2 Jun 2009)

sapper


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2009)

digger


----------



## BlueJingo (2 Jun 2009)

Doggy!


----------



## deedster (2 Jun 2009)

treat


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2009)

pleasure


----------



## Biohazardxj (2 Jun 2009)

pain


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2009)

bondage  >


----------



## JBG (2 Jun 2009)

sado-masochism


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Jun 2009)

spanking  :tsktsk:  :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2009)

discipline


----------



## tango22a (3 Jun 2009)

Square-bashing


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2009)

drill


----------



## Jammer (3 Jun 2009)

Instructor

(You should be working )


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2009)

military
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riYfFQMPIP0


----------



## tango22a (3 Jun 2009)

Intelligence (oxymoron)


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jun 2009)

Genius


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2009)

brain


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2009)

helmet


----------



## missing1 (3 Jun 2009)

liner


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2009)

ocean


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Jun 2009)

Whale  :-\


----------



## tango22a (3 Jun 2009)

Harpoon (not politically correct)


----------



## CFR FCS (3 Jun 2009)

Missle


----------



## tango22a (4 Jun 2009)

Tomahawk


----------



## jmbest (4 Jun 2009)

mohawk


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2009)

hair


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2009)

Hippy


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2009)

'60s


----------



## Biohazardxj (4 Jun 2009)

Kennedy


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2009)

brothers


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2009)

Blues


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Jun 2009)

jazz


----------



## JBG (4 Jun 2009)

ensemble


----------



## gcclarke (5 Jun 2009)

assemble


----------



## CFR FCS (5 Jun 2009)

kit


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2009)

issue


----------



## BlueJingo (5 Jun 2009)

tissue :'(


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2009)

Epithelial ( tissue )


----------



## deedster (5 Jun 2009)

epidural


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2009)

spinal


----------



## Biohazardxj (5 Jun 2009)

tap


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2009)

dance


----------



## gcclarke (5 Jun 2009)

Cartman (I will do the German daunce for you. It's fun and gay and tra-la-la!)


----------



## deedster (6 Jun 2009)

groceries (cart)


----------



## JBG (6 Jun 2009)

supermarket


----------



## jmbest (6 Jun 2009)

deli


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2009)

kosher


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Jun 2009)

pickles


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2009)

rickles.


----------



## BlueJingo (7 Jun 2009)

insult


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2009)

injury


----------



## Biohazardxj (7 Jun 2009)

trauma


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2009)

surgery


----------



## gcclarke (7 Jun 2009)

Junior Mint


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2009)

Mulva

"something beyond science – something, perhaps, from above."


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2009)

Dolores ( from "Junior Mint" ep )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9MwW3PmARA


----------



## jmbest (9 Jun 2009)

Bovary


----------



## deedster (9 Jun 2009)

bovine


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2009)

encephalopathy  (Mad Cow)


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jun 2009)

Steak


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Jun 2009)

sirloin


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jun 2009)

Keg


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2009)

BEER!!  :cheers:


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jun 2009)

BBQ


----------



## BlueJingo (9 Jun 2009)

Chicken (mmm... Chicken)


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jun 2009)

Ribs


----------



## deedster (9 Jun 2009)

pigs


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2009)

equals


----------



## deedster (9 Jun 2009)

sequel


----------



## lennoj (10 Jun 2009)

prequel


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2009)

serial


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jun 2009)

killer


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jun 2009)

Target


----------



## VIChris (10 Jun 2009)

Practice


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2009)

(makes) perfect


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jun 2009)

Improvement


----------



## gcclarke (10 Jun 2009)

Home


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jun 2009)

Husband


----------



## JBG (10 Jun 2009)

wife


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jun 2009)

Children


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Jun 2009)

Playground


----------



## BlueJingo (10 Jun 2009)

Swings!


----------



## missing1 (10 Jun 2009)

Pendulum


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jun 2009)

Clock


----------



## JBG (11 Jun 2009)

tower


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2009)

Sniper


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2009)

Whitman


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2009)

Walt


----------



## Big Foot (11 Jun 2009)

Disney


----------



## SARgirl (11 Jun 2009)

Movies


----------



## JBG (11 Jun 2009)

cinema


----------



## SARgirl (11 Jun 2009)

Popcorn


----------



## JBG (11 Jun 2009)

caramel


----------



## SARgirl (11 Jun 2009)

Yummy


----------



## medaid (11 Jun 2009)

People


----------



## SARgirl (11 Jun 2009)

Camouflage


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2009)

hide


----------



## SARgirl (11 Jun 2009)

Smart


----------



## Cobrajr (11 Jun 2009)

IQ tests


----------



## SARgirl (11 Jun 2009)

Study


----------



## BlueJingo (12 Jun 2009)

Hard  :deadhorse:


----------



## jmbest (12 Jun 2009)

Egg


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jun 2009)

Head


----------



## SARgirl (12 Jun 2009)

Count


----------



## BlueJingo (13 Jun 2009)

Sheep  rly:


----------



## SARgirl (13 Jun 2009)

Sleep


----------



## Rinker (13 Jun 2009)

deprivation


----------



## SARgirl (13 Jun 2009)

Bereavement


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2009)

grief


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jun 2009)

Lucy


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2009)

Comedy


----------



## Mighty W (13 Jun 2009)

Slap-stick


----------



## gcclarke (13 Jun 2009)

chap stick


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2009)

balm


----------



## SARgirl (13 Jun 2009)

Bees


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2009)

Honey


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Jun 2009)

Bunnie


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Jun 2009)

Hefner


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2009)

old


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2009)

Journeyman  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jun 2009)

Doppelganger


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2009)

Evil


----------



## Rinker (14 Jun 2009)

telus


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Jun 2009)

Fido  :clown:


----------



## JBG (15 Jun 2009)

canine


----------



## AMcLeod (15 Jun 2009)

feline


----------



## armyvern (15 Jun 2009)

Puuuuuurrrrrrrr.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jun 2009)

fect


----------



## jmbest (15 Jun 2009)

Defect


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jun 2009)

crack


----------



## SARgirl (15 Jun 2009)

Comment


----------



## Biohazardxj (15 Jun 2009)

Censored


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Jun 2009)

news


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2009)

worthy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Jun 2009)

not


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2009)

negative


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2009)

ion


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2009)

plasma


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jun 2009)

conduit

(star fleet must have to replace millions of those on their ships each year )


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Jun 2009)

Electricity


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2009)

chair

"Sometimes I sit and think. Sometimes, I just sit."


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jun 2009)

sit


----------



## jmbest (17 Jun 2009)

crawl


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jun 2009)

slowly


----------



## BlueJingo (17 Jun 2009)

Turtle


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2009)

soup


----------



## JBG (18 Jun 2009)

pea


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jun 2009)

frozen


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (18 Jun 2009)

Ice


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jun 2009)

T   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2009)

Mister


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2009)

Missus


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

Wife


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jun 2009)

Swap


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2009)

exchange


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2009)

server


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2009)

waiter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jun 2009)

slow


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

Service


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2009)

satellite


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

GPS


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (18 Jun 2009)

Map


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

VFR


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2009)

approach


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

Hover


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2009)

craft


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

ACV


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jun 2009)

Turkish

(ACV-300 is the designation of a vehicle family developed by the Turkish defense company FNSS)


----------



## SARgirl (19 Jun 2009)

Apricots


(Turkish Apricots- usually found at natural and organic markets)


*~*~*~*~*~*~**~*~*~*~*~*~**~*~*~*~*~*~*



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> (ACV-300 is the designation of a vehicle family developed by the Turkish defense company FNSS)



Okay, I was thinking ACV as in: 
Griffon Hovercraft Ltd offers Air Cushion Vehicle (ACV) craft which can be used for Hovercraft www.griffonhovercraft.com/ACV/Hovercraft

...but that's interesting about the ACV-300- good to know.


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2009)

Yucky


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Jun 2009)

sticky


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Jun 2009)

I won't say the first thing that came to my mind   but the second is...


Wood


----------



## JBG (19 Jun 2009)

Chop


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2009)

dice


----------



## SARgirl (19 Jun 2009)

Roll


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*




			
				Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> I won't say the first thing that came to my mind   but the second is...
> Wood


  ...gave me a good laugh to start my day... always good to start the day w/ a laugh.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jun 2009)

JBG said:
			
		

> Chop



Mind in the gutter much....?


oh and: polie
(my sister is watching rollie polie olie right now in the next room and i can hear it)


----------



## SARgirl (19 Jun 2009)

Disney


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Jun 2009)

World


----------



## Biohazardxj (19 Jun 2009)

of "Warcraft"


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

Alliance


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jun 2009)

pact


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jun 2009)

Warsaw


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2009)

Poland


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jun 2009)

Blitzkrieg


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jun 2009)

bop


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

banjo


----------



## bradlupa (20 Jun 2009)

gutiar


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

Country


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jun 2009)

Hillbilly


(I looked it up on merriam-webster.com and it is one word)


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

Beverly


----------



## bradlupa (20 Jun 2009)

hills


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Jun 2009)

green


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

Camoflauge


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jun 2009)

:camo:     CADPAT     :camo:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2009)

uniform


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Jun 2009)

motion


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

detector


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2009)

erector


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jun 2009)

(original suggestion deleted due to poor taste).  

New suggestion: 

Set.


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

Pair


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2009)

two


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (20 Jun 2009)

number


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jun 2009)

One


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2009)

first


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2009)

Division


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jun 2009)

Math


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2009)

school


----------



## JBG (20 Jun 2009)

high


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jun 2009)

Vancouver  

Those of you who have spent a fair amount of time here know what I mean.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2009)

Olympic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jun 2009)

airlines


----------



## SARgirl (21 Jun 2009)

disaster


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2009)

chaos


----------



## SARgirl (21 Jun 2009)

YUMMY 

http://www.reallynatural.com/archives/food/roberts_american_gourmet_chaos.php


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2009)

mummy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jun 2009)

Mom


----------



## SARgirl (21 Jun 2009)

Baby


----------



## lennoj (21 Jun 2009)

blues


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Jun 2009)

Jazz


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2009)

Utah


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2009)

Beach


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Jun 2009)

Ball


----------



## JBG (21 Jun 2009)

drop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jun 2009)

zone


----------



## VIChris (22 Jun 2009)

out


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Jun 2009)

cast


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jun 2009)

arm

i know alot of people who always manage to break their arm


----------



## Big Foot (22 Jun 2009)

bar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jun 2009)

deny


----------



## armyvern (22 Jun 2009)

refuse


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jun 2009)

defuse


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

confused


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jun 2009)

processing


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2009)

word


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jun 2009)

document


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Jun 2009)

Paper


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jun 2009)

carbon


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

ink


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jun 2009)

Fountain Pen


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2009)

cartridge


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jun 2009)

bullets


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Jun 2009)

powerpoint


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (22 Jun 2009)

drain


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Jun 2009)

Sewer


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2009)

gas


----------



## JBG (23 Jun 2009)

litre


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2009)

gallon


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

hat


----------



## SARgirl (23 Jun 2009)

Helmet


----------



## JBG (23 Jun 2009)

football


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

Arsenal


----------



## VIChris (23 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Arsenal



Gear     -   You're a game geek if you get this pairing  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

jammer


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2009)

wind


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

JTF2


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2009)

covert


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

Elite


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2009)

pica (Google it)


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

Pika


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Jun 2009)

Rat.


----------



## SARgirl (23 Jun 2009)

Rug


----------



## traviss-g (23 Jun 2009)

Together


----------



## gcclarke (24 Jun 2009)

Forever


----------



## SARgirl (24 Jun 2009)

Marriage


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2009)

bigamy


----------



## SARgirl (24 Jun 2009)

Immoral


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2009)

illegal


----------



## SARgirl (24 Jun 2009)

Criminal


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2009)

mind


----------



## SARgirl (24 Jun 2009)

Program


----------



## traviss-g (24 Jun 2009)

computer


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Jun 2009)

Internet


----------



## gcclarke (24 Jun 2009)

Pornography


----------



## JBG (25 Jun 2009)

Yonge (Street)


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2009)

subway


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jun 2009)

Fresh (not)


----------



## Scratch_043 (25 Jun 2009)

Meat


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2009)

protein


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Jun 2009)

Shake


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2009)

rattle


----------



## Teflon (25 Jun 2009)

roll


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jun 2009)

down


----------



## missing1 (25 Jun 2009)

hill


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jun 2009)

side


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2009)

walk


----------



## Teflon (25 Jun 2009)

way


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2009)

point


----------



## Teflon (25 Jun 2009)

guard


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Jun 2009)

Armed


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2009)

octopus


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jun 2009)

eight


----------



## Biohazardxj (25 Jun 2009)

(is) Enough


----------



## JBG (25 Jun 2009)

sufficient


----------



## SARgirl (25 Jun 2009)

Proficient


----------



## traviss-g (25 Jun 2009)

efficient


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2009)

productive


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jun 2009)

counter


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Jun 2009)

Attack


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 Jun 2009)

Section


----------



## VIChris (26 Jun 2009)

Portion


----------



## gcclarke (26 Jun 2009)

Dole


----------



## Teflon (26 Jun 2009)

fruit


----------



## Gunnar (26 Jun 2009)

Elephant


----------



## JBG (26 Jun 2009)

pachyderm


----------



## traviss-g (26 Jun 2009)

Dermatologist


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2009)

rash


----------



## Teflon (26 Jun 2009)

itch


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Jun 2009)

mosquito


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

dies


----------



## VIChris (26 Jun 2009)

dice


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 Jun 2009)

dungeons


----------



## dangerboy (27 Jun 2009)

Dragons


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2009)

Dragoon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jun 2009)

Hussars


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2009)

Operetta  ;D


----------



## jmbest (27 Jun 2009)

Soprano


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Jun 2009)

Mafia


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jun 2009)

Italy


----------



## jmbest (27 Jun 2009)

Sicily


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jun 2009)

PIZZA!


----------



## VIChris (28 Jun 2009)

Hawaiian


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2009)

punch


----------



## Rinker (28 Jun 2009)

ow


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Jun 2009)

pain


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Jun 2009)

ache


----------



## traviss-g (28 Jun 2009)

back


----------



## jmbest (28 Jun 2009)

Shoulders


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2009)

roads


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Jun 2009)

Dislocated


----------



## SARgirl (28 Jun 2009)

knee


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Jun 2009)

jerk


----------



## SARgirl (28 Jun 2009)

Beef


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2009)

cake







 ;D   >


----------



## bradlupa (28 Jun 2009)

Vanilla


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2009)

Coke


----------



## SARgirl (28 Jun 2009)

cola


----------



## bradlupa (29 Jun 2009)

pop


----------



## traviss-g (30 Jun 2009)

bottle


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2009)

rocket


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

streetcar


----------



## Big Foot (30 Jun 2009)

Desire


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

lust :tsktsk:


----------



## traviss-g (30 Jun 2009)

Bust  :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2009)

torso


----------



## jmbest (30 Jun 2009)

body


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

shop


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2009)

floor


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

Position


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Jun 2009)

hold


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

Hands


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

Deck. 
( As in Deckhands).


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

Mopping


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Jun 2009)

bucket


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jun 2009)

list


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

Wish


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2009)

bone


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

Milk


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2009)

Shake


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Jun 2009)

bake


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2009)

cake


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

Spice


----------



## traviss-g (30 Jun 2009)

life


----------



## SARgirl (30 Jun 2009)

line


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Jul 2009)

backer


----------



## mariomike (1 Jul 2009)

Christmas


----------



## armyvern (1 Jul 2009)

present


----------



## observor 69 (1 Jul 2009)

and accounted for.


----------



## SARgirl (1 Jul 2009)

Taxes


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jul 2009)

estate


----------



## SARgirl (1 Jul 2009)

Will


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Jul 2009)

Power


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Jul 2009)

pack


----------



## SARgirl (1 Jul 2009)

Heat


----------



## armyvern (1 Jul 2009)

solar


----------



## fuzzy806 (1 Jul 2009)

flare


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Jul 2009)

landing


----------



## armyvern (1 Jul 2009)

touchdown


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Jul 2009)

landing


----------



## fuzzy806 (2 Jul 2009)

strip


----------



## Niteshade (2 Jul 2009)

tease


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

flirt


----------



## fuzzy806 (2 Jul 2009)

women


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

evil


----------



## SARgirl (2 Jul 2009)

knievel


----------



## traviss-g (2 Jul 2009)

proof


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

fool


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Jul 2009)

ship (of)


----------



## SARgirl (2 Jul 2009)

Ring 




...I was thinking about the story a solider told on another thread; when the ship arrived with his girlfriends engagement ring... he said he was going to marry her over email while he was on tour; so the word 'ship' made me think of the 'ring' which arrived on the 'ship'.


----------



## fuzzy806 (2 Jul 2009)

Fire (of)


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2009)

base


----------



## gcclarke (2 Jul 2009)

Second


----------



## fuzzy806 (2 Jul 2009)

operations (of)


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2009)

covert


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

spy


----------



## fuzzy806 (2 Jul 2009)

camera


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2009)

candid


----------



## SARgirl (2 Jul 2009)

Kid


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2009)

gloves


----------



## gcclarke (2 Jul 2009)

gauntlet


----------



## SARgirl (2 Jul 2009)

Knight


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2009)

Pawn


----------



## SARgirl (2 Jul 2009)

Checkmate


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Jul 2009)

win


----------



## Rinker (2 Jul 2009)

victorious


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jul 2009)

Parade


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

march


----------



## fuzzy806 (3 Jul 2009)

Break


----------



## SARgirl (3 Jul 2009)

Lunch


----------



## traviss-g (3 Jul 2009)

Sandwich


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Jul 2009)

Cheese


----------



## SARgirl (3 Jul 2009)

Say


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

uncle


----------



## SARgirl (3 Jul 2009)

burger


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jul 2009)

King


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Jul 2009)

queen


----------



## SARgirl (3 Jul 2009)

neck


----------



## fuzzy806 (3 Jul 2009)

Tie


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (3 Jul 2009)

knot


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

Windsor


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jul 2009)

Detroit


----------



## Biohazardxj (4 Jul 2009)

Motor


----------



## armyvern (4 Jul 2009)

Head


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2009)

wind


----------



## fuzzy806 (4 Jul 2009)

Tunnel


----------



## VIChris (4 Jul 2009)

Subterranean


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Jul 2009)

crab-people


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2009)

fiction


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Jul 2009)

Novel


----------



## SARgirl (4 Jul 2009)

Author


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jul 2009)

writing


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Jul 2009)

tablet


----------



## fuzzy806 (5 Jul 2009)

Computer


----------



## SARgirl (5 Jul 2009)

Program


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jul 2009)

Indoctrinate


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2009)

recruit


----------



## fuzzy806 (5 Jul 2009)

Training


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jul 2009)

wheels


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2009)

hamsters


----------



## fuzzy806 (5 Jul 2009)

Ball


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Jul 2009)

disco


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2009)

Road


----------



## SARgirl (6 Jul 2009)

Map


----------



## traviss-g (6 Jul 2009)

Compass


----------



## mariomike (6 Jul 2009)

Airline


----------



## fuzzy806 (6 Jul 2009)

Food


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

sustenance


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2009)

soylent green


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jul 2009)

People


(as in "*IT'S MADE OF PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!*")


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

Village  - as in YMCA and In the Navy


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

Value


----------



## mariomike (6 Jul 2009)

mathematics


----------



## jmbest (6 Jul 2009)

Nightmare


----------



## fuzzy806 (6 Jul 2009)

Assignment


----------



## SARgirl (6 Jul 2009)

Mission


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

Creep


----------



## SARgirl (6 Jul 2009)

Forward


----------



## fuzzy806 (6 Jul 2009)

Advance


----------



## SARgirl (6 Jul 2009)

Mission


----------



## Strike (6 Jul 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> Mission



Impossible


----------



## traviss-g (6 Jul 2009)

probable


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Jul 2009)

Cause


----------



## mariomike (6 Jul 2009)

effect


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

Doppler


----------



## Gunnar (6 Jul 2009)

Wave


----------



## fuzzy806 (6 Jul 2009)

Pool


----------



## mariomike (6 Jul 2009)

gene ( pool )


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Jul 2009)

therapy


----------



## Strike (6 Jul 2009)

shrink


----------



## fuzzy806 (6 Jul 2009)

Wrap


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

around


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Jul 2009)

spin


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Jul 2009)

doctor


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jul 2009)

Feelgood


----------



## gcclarke (7 Jul 2009)

Morphine


----------



## fuzzy806 (7 Jul 2009)

Drip


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

painting


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jul 2009)

easel


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jul 2009)

tripod


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

camera


----------



## Teflon (7 Jul 2009)

lens


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2009)

cloud


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jul 2009)

dust


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Jul 2009)

bunny


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

Volkswagon


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jul 2009)

Golf  (Volkswagen)


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jul 2009)

Fore!


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

play ( hehehe )  :-[


----------



## gcclarke (7 Jul 2009)

XBox


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Jul 2009)

live


----------



## traviss-g (7 Jul 2009)

unplugged


----------



## Big Foot (7 Jul 2009)

toaster


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jul 2009)

strudel


----------



## NewellR (7 Jul 2009)

german


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jul 2009)

suasage


----------



## SARgirl (7 Jul 2009)

Kolbasz


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jul 2009)

beer!!!  :cheers:   ;D


----------



## SARgirl (7 Jul 2009)

Wine


----------



## Biohazardxj (7 Jul 2009)

cheese


----------



## SARgirl (7 Jul 2009)

Havarti


----------



## traviss-g (7 Jul 2009)

Ham


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

radio


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jul 2009)

ga-ga


----------



## fuzzy806 (7 Jul 2009)

Lady


----------



## Kmess (7 Jul 2009)

Man


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jul 2009)

hole


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

golf


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2009)

C.A.R.T.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jul 2009)

Racing


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2009)

Does "C.A.R.T." stand for racing? All I could think of was Cleveland Area Rapid Transit, but I don't think that was it.
Oh, I get it now. 
C.A.R.T. stands for "Championship Auto Racing Teams"


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Does "C.A.R.T." stand for racing? All I could think of was Cleveland Area Rapid Transit, but I don't think that was it.
> Oh, I get it now.
> C.A.R.T. stands for "Championship Auto Racing Teams"



http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/1266751.html


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Jul 2009)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Racing



Silks


----------



## traviss-g (8 Jul 2009)

worms


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Jul 2009)

tape


----------



## fuzzy806 (8 Jul 2009)

Gun


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

slinger


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

hash (as in a diner)


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Jul 2009)

browns


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2009)

Cleveland


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jul 2009)

Quagmire


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jul 2009)

Pilot


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Jul 2009)

light


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

sabre


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2009)

dance


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

romance


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

fairytale


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

Fairytales can come true:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arEzA-AaS78


----------



## Gunnar (8 Jul 2009)

dragon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Jul 2009)

skin


----------



## SARgirl (8 Jul 2009)

Lotion


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Jul 2009)

olay


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

oil


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

crude


----------



## NewellR (8 Jul 2009)

oil


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

salad


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Jul 2009)

dressing


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2009)

down


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

under


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2009)

arm


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

Armenia


----------



## SARgirl (8 Jul 2009)

Republic (of)


----------



## NewellR (8 Jul 2009)

rome


----------



## SARgirl (8 Jul 2009)

Pope


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Jul 2009)

Benidict


----------



## NewellR (8 Jul 2009)

eggs


----------



## SARgirl (8 Jul 2009)

Ham (and)


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

green


----------



## NewellR (8 Jul 2009)

hangover


----------



## SARgirl (8 Jul 2009)

Lush


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Jul 2009)

drunken


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

sailor (what do you do with?)


----------



## NewellR (8 Jul 2009)

silly


----------



## SARgirl (8 Jul 2009)

rhythm


----------



## fuzzy806 (8 Jul 2009)

None


----------



## Kmess (8 Jul 2009)

Zero


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

Kamikazee


----------



## tango22a (8 Jul 2009)

Seppuku (ritual suicide)


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2009)

sword


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jul 2009)

Stone (in the)


----------



## futuresapper (9 Jul 2009)

Merlin


----------



## tango22a (9 Jul 2009)

Spitfire


----------



## traviss-g (9 Jul 2009)

Lancaster


----------



## tango22a (9 Jul 2009)

Dambusters


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Jul 2009)

spinning (they where spun on release for those wondering how the association works)

(also whats a lush hangover  ??? ,previous page)


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2009)

wheel


----------



## fuzzy806 (9 Jul 2009)

Man


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

Isle (of)


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2009)

(of) Wight


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2009)

Wong


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

Ring


----------



## gcclarke (9 Jul 2009)

Lord (Of the)


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2009)

Jack ( Lord )


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2009)

Five-O  (No fracking subliminal direction required)


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

fifty


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2009)

Cent


----------



## tango22a (9 Jul 2009)

Piece


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2009)

firearm


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Jul 2009)

license


----------



## BlueJingo (9 Jul 2009)

Drivers


----------



## NewellR (9 Jul 2009)

irons


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

Jeremy


----------



## NewellR (9 Jul 2009)

eragon (as in worst movie in history)


----------



## gcclarke (9 Jul 2009)

Dragon


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2009)

slayer


----------



## traviss-g (9 Jul 2009)

Intense


----------



## observor 69 (9 Jul 2009)

That's intense man!  8)


----------



## tango22a (9 Jul 2009)

Heavy


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2009)

Water


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Jul 2009)

world


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Jul 2009)

globe


----------



## traviss-g (9 Jul 2009)

snow


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

flake


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jul 2009)

Corn


----------



## traviss-g (9 Jul 2009)

cream


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jul 2009)

Honey


----------



## NewellR (9 Jul 2009)

golden


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

gloves


----------



## gcclarke (9 Jul 2009)

Rubber


----------



## Big Foot (9 Jul 2009)

boots


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Jul 2009)

black


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2009)

sabbath


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

holy


----------



## traviss-g (9 Jul 2009)

cow


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Jul 2009)

bull


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jul 2009)

Market


----------



## tango22a (9 Jul 2009)

Meat


----------



## Sinah (10 Jul 2009)

butcher


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jul 2009)

cleaver


----------



## fuzzy806 (10 Jul 2009)

Beaver


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jul 2009)

pet


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jul 2009)

dog


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2009)

catcher


----------



## gcclarke (10 Jul 2009)

Pitcher


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jul 2009)

Umpire


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Jul 2009)

referee


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

zebra


----------



## Sinah (10 Jul 2009)

africa


----------



## Kmess (10 Jul 2009)

Toto


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

Dorothy


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jul 2009)

Tornado


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Jul 2009)

Chasers  (Movie - Twister)


----------



## traviss-g (10 Jul 2009)

Shots


----------



## Sinah (10 Jul 2009)

camera


----------



## traviss-g (10 Jul 2009)

Rebel


----------



## Sinah (10 Jul 2009)

tom petty (song rebels)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

southern


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jul 2009)

Fried


----------



## Scratch_043 (10 Jul 2009)

rice


----------



## Sinah (10 Jul 2009)

asia


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

continent


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jul 2009)

pangea


----------



## gcclarke (10 Jul 2009)

Dinosaurs!


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Jul 2009)

reptile


----------



## armyvern (11 Jul 2009)

chameleon


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2009)

Culture (Club)


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Flintstone


----------



## Sinah (11 Jul 2009)

BamBam


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Jul 2009)

Barney


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Jul 2009)

Miller (Hal Linden cop sitcom)


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2009)

draft (beer)


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

dodger  :threat:


----------



## traviss-g (11 Jul 2009)

(red) socks


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Jul 2009)

sandals


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2009)

resorts


----------



## futuresapper (11 Jul 2009)

Margarita


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Jul 2009)

Tequila


----------



## CFR FCS (11 Jul 2009)

Sunrise


----------



## Sinah (12 Jul 2009)

romantic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Jul 2009)

love


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2009)

hurts


----------



## SARgirl (12 Jul 2009)

Agreed


----------



## oldandgrey (12 Jul 2009)

seperate


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2009)

distinct


----------



## Sinah (12 Jul 2009)

different


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Jul 2009)

strokes


----------



## a78jumper (12 Jul 2009)

paralyze


----------



## Vets Dottir (12 Jul 2009)

anesthetize


----------



## futuresapper (13 Jul 2009)

surgeon


----------



## armyvern (13 Jul 2009)

operation


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jul 2009)

game


----------



## fuzzy806 (13 Jul 2009)

Time


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2009)

immemorial


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Jul 2009)

heraldry


----------



## gcclarke (13 Jul 2009)

Regal


----------



## Sinah (13 Jul 2009)

royal


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2009)

Canadian


----------



## traviss-g (13 Jul 2009)

Hockey!!


----------



## Scratch_043 (13 Jul 2009)

night


----------



## traviss-g (13 Jul 2009)

Day


----------



## Biohazardxj (13 Jul 2009)

Glo


----------



## traviss-g (13 Jul 2009)

worm


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Jul 2009)

dew


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2009)

mountain


----------



## fuzzy806 (13 Jul 2009)

Summit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Jul 2009)

Injury 

(Summit Injury Management- its a company here in the city, just so the association made sense)


----------



## Sinah (13 Jul 2009)

agony


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2009)

defeat  (Anyone remember Wild World of Sports?  ;D )


----------



## Kmess (13 Jul 2009)

Victory


----------



## fuzzy806 (13 Jul 2009)

Dance


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Jul 2009)

Square


----------



## Sinah (13 Jul 2009)

circle


----------



## SARgirl (14 Jul 2009)

full


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2009)

empty


----------



## gcclarke (14 Jul 2009)

stomach


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2009)

ache


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Jul 2009)

back


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Jul 2009)

draft


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Jul 2009)

Beer!

(Ya I know that's not how it is spelt)


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Jul 2009)

League


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2009)

(of) Nations


----------



## Kmess (14 Jul 2009)

Canada


----------



## SARgirl (15 Jul 2009)

Flag


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Jul 2009)

Day


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jul 2009)

quil


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2009)

porcupine (quill)


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2009)

roadkill  :-X


----------



## gcclarke (15 Jul 2009)

Roadrunner (Meep meep!)


----------



## SARgirl (15 Jul 2009)

Tweety


----------



## Greymatters (15 Jul 2009)

Sylvester




_The thread is still going strong - I thought it would have died out months ago!_


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2009)

Stallone


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2009)

Rambo


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2009)

Knife


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Jul 2009)

wound


----------



## Captain Coffee (15 Jul 2009)

Gaping


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jul 2009)

hole


----------



## Vets Dottir (15 Jul 2009)

gopher  ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2009)

Caddyshack


----------



## gcclarke (15 Jul 2009)

Dy-no-mite!


----------



## VIChris (15 Jul 2009)

Jimmy


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2009)

Carter  ;D


----------



## traviss-g (15 Jul 2009)

(Beastie) boys


----------



## lpfan55 (16 Jul 2009)

Camera


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Jul 2009)

Focus


----------



## JBoyd (16 Jul 2009)

Ford


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jul 2009)

Henry


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2009)

Winkler 

http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/the-fonz.jpg


----------



## armyvern (16 Jul 2009)

_Heeeeyyyyy_


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jul 2009)

Jude


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jul 2009)

desperate


----------



## gcclarke (16 Jul 2009)

Housewives


----------



## Biohazardxj (16 Jul 2009)

mother


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jul 2009)

lode


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2009)

ore


----------



## SARgirl (16 Jul 2009)

Coin


----------



## VIChris (17 Jul 2009)

term


----------



## FastEddy (17 Jul 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> term





germ


(I know, it doesn't make any bloody sense, but neither does half the submissions here.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2009)

warfare


----------



## lpfan55 (17 Jul 2009)

Bomb


----------



## SARgirl (17 Jul 2009)

Cluster


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2009)

flies


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jul 2009)

walks


----------



## fuzzy806 (17 Jul 2009)

Away


----------



## Kmess (17 Jul 2009)

Home


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jul 2009)

sweet


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jul 2009)

cheeks


----------



## Kmess (18 Jul 2009)

Bum


----------



## gcclarke (18 Jul 2009)

Tramp


----------



## fuzzy806 (18 Jul 2009)

Lady (and the)


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jul 2009)

Gaga


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Jul 2009)

Radio (as in the Queen song if you are wondering)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jul 2009)

Ham


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2009)

hocks


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2009)

knuckles


----------



## traviss-g (18 Jul 2009)

bare


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2009)

naked


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Radio (as in the Queen song if you are wondering)


Aside: No need to explain! ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2009)

ladies


----------



## Vets Dottir (18 Jul 2009)

Night


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jul 2009)

vision


----------



## Kmess (18 Jul 2009)

test


----------



## fuzzy806 (18 Jul 2009)

Pass


----------



## Kmess (19 Jul 2009)

Fail


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jul 2009)

Safe


----------



## gcclarke (19 Jul 2009)

Vault


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jul 2009)

pole


----------



## spamoli (19 Jul 2009)

north


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2009)

western


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jul 2009)

airlines


----------



## VIChris (19 Jul 2009)

vacation


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2009)

relaxing


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jul 2009)

Hammock :blotto:


----------



## SARgirl (19 Jul 2009)

paracord


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jul 2009)

useful


----------



## fuzzy806 (19 Jul 2009)

Tips


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2009)

money


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jul 2009)

talks


----------



## gcclarke (20 Jul 2009)

Rush (As in Limbaugh)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Jul 2009)

Canadian

(too bad they got rid of that on the Army website intro   )


----------



## fuzzy806 (20 Jul 2009)

Bacon (mmmmm)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jul 2009)

grease


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jul 2009)

Pot


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Jul 2009)

British Columbia 

( i couldn't resist)


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2009)

Bountiful

(I couldn't resist either)   ;D


----------



## SARgirl (20 Jul 2009)

Rain Forest


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Jul 2009)

Cedar


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jul 2009)

house (rules)


----------



## VIChris (20 Jul 2009)

hold


----------



## Rinker (20 Jul 2009)

choke


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2009)

chicken


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jul 2009)

wings


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2009)

march (CHIMO)


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

April


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2009)

wine


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Jul 2009)

sommelier


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2009)

fancy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jul 2009)

pants


----------



## cmndr-cb (21 Jul 2009)

bulging


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

biceps


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2009)

arms


----------



## SARgirl (21 Jul 2009)

Fire


----------



## fuzzy806 (21 Jul 2009)

Control


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jul 2009)

damage


----------



## Rinker (21 Jul 2009)

fix


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Jul 2009)

Bayonets


----------



## VIChris (21 Jul 2009)

clips


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

film


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Jul 2009)

cult


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jul 2009)

waco


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jul 2009)

Reno


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jul 2009)

Cousin


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2009)

Kissin'


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jul 2009)

Elvis


----------



## fuzzy806 (22 Jul 2009)

Building (has left the)


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

blocks


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jul 2009)

Wooden


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jul 2009)

Al Gore


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

panic (a la Henny Penny - "The earth is warming! The earth is warming!"  )


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

button


----------



## ruckmarch (22 Jul 2009)

Cute  ( a la As a )


----------



## Kmess (22 Jul 2009)

Hot


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

torrid


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jul 2009)

passion


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jul 2009)

fruit


----------



## fuzzy806 (22 Jul 2009)

Tree


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

Christmas!


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

YULE


----------



## Kmess (22 Jul 2009)

Tide


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Jul 2009)

high


----------



## spamoli (23 Jul 2009)

fidelity


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

Insurance


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

rip-off


----------



## fuzzy806 (23 Jul 2009)

Taxes


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Jul 2009)

Property


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2009)

stolen


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

glances


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

Exchanging


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Jul 2009)

numbers


----------



## fuzzy806 (23 Jul 2009)

Game


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2009)

face


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 Jul 2009)

off


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Jul 2009)

on


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

top


----------



## Spanky (23 Jul 2009)

over


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jul 2009)

Dunne...






Airplane, 197& something


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 Jul 2009)

OJ


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

Za

Dunne-Za ( or 'real people' ) are an Athapaskan-speaking people associated with the Peace River valley eastward from the foothills of the Rocky Mountains


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Dunne-Za ( or 'real people' ) are an Athapaskan-speaking people associated with the Peace River valley eastward from the foothills of the Rocky Mountains



That's nice.  How does Za go with OJ?


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's nice.  How does Za go with OJ?



We must have posted at the same time. How does OJ go with Dunne?  ??? I think that poster has to remove that post  ;D


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> We must have posted at the same time. How does OJ go with Dunne?  ??? I think that poster has to remove that post  ;D



My bad.  I was following along with the "Airplane" theme.  I thought OJ was in that movie, but it was actually Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.  OJ was in the "Naked Gun" movies.  Sorry


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

So, where are we then??


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2009)

Alrighty


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

okey-dokey


----------



## Clove Hitch (24 Jul 2009)

O-Tay!


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Jul 2009)

Affirmative


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2009)

positive


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2009)

negative


----------



## fuzzy806 (24 Jul 2009)

Reaction


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2009)

time


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Jul 2009)

zone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jul 2009)

danger  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Jul 2009)

Bay


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jul 2009)

watch


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jul 2009)

TIME!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jul 2009)

magazine


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jul 2009)

Charger


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Jul 2009)

Dodge


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Jul 2009)

Draft


----------



## SARgirl (25 Jul 2009)

Beer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jul 2009)

malz


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jul 2009)

grain


----------



## observor 69 (25 Jul 2009)

Rastatt

When you were in Rastatt, a town near CFB Baden, you could often catch the smell of brewing beer.


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Jul 2009)

Rhineland


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jul 2009)

pfalz 

(where my grand parents live  ;D)


----------



## SARgirl (25 Jul 2009)

Region


----------



## Strike (25 Jul 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> Region



Central


----------



## ruckmarch (25 Jul 2009)

Park


----------



## SARgirl (25 Jul 2009)

To  



...years ago, when couples would go "to park" up on a hill top or some other seemingly romantic spot specific to their interests.


----------



## Scratch_043 (25 Jul 2009)

Be (or not to be, that is the question)


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jul 2009)

Careful


----------



## gcclarke (26 Jul 2009)

Timid


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2009)

bashful


----------



## SARgirl (26 Jul 2009)

Shy


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Jul 2009)

Blush  :-[


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Jul 2009)

Redness


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jul 2009)

sunburn


----------



## SARgirl (27 Jul 2009)

degree


----------



## gcclarke (27 Jul 2009)

Antiperspirant


----------



## BunnyFooFoo (28 Jul 2009)

Pits


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jul 2009)

tar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Jul 2009)

nation


----------



## the_girlfirend (28 Jul 2009)

wide


----------



## Rinker (28 Jul 2009)

narrow


----------



## gcclarke (28 Jul 2009)

Bigot


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Jul 2009)

racist


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jul 2009)

Anti-


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Jul 2009)

tank  anzer:


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Jul 2009)

armour


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Jul 2009)

Plate


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jul 2009)

Ballistic


----------



## BunnyFooFoo (29 Jul 2009)

Safety


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Jul 2009)

dance


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2009)

hall


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2009)

monitor


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jul 2009)

Oxygen


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2009)

thief


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Jul 2009)

steal


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Jul 2009)

wool  (I realize it's steel, not steel)


----------



## SARgirl (29 Jul 2009)

socks


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Jul 2009)

rocks


----------



## Biohazardxj (30 Jul 2009)

stones


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Jul 2009)

rolling


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

hills


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Jul 2009)

Mesa


----------



## Scratch_043 (31 Jul 2009)

Black (videogame)


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (31 Jul 2009)

carnage


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Jul 2009)

Devastation


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2009)

destruction


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Jul 2009)

rubble


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Jul 2009)

Betty.


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Jul 2009)

Boop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Jul 2009)

cartoon


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2009)

character


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2009)

flaw


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Jul 2009)

defect


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Jul 2009)

warranty


----------



## SARgirl (31 Jul 2009)

Expired


----------



## Smity199 (31 Jul 2009)

spent


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Aug 2009)

casing


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Aug 2009)

cartridge


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Aug 2009)

Ink


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

well


----------



## SARgirl (1 Aug 2009)

Water


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Aug 2009)

wings


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Aug 2009)

Suicide


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Aug 2009)

suicide wings?
what are those  ???

Painless (as in the song from mash - Suicide is painless)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> suicide wings?
> what are those  ???
> 
> Painless (as in the song from mash - Suicide is painless)



Think frostnip means as in very hot chicken wings


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Aug 2009)

Dentistry (painless - sweetie give'em more N2O (nitrous oxide gas))


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2009)

hygiene


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Aug 2009)

products


----------



## SARgirl (3 Aug 2009)

toothbrush


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

holder


----------



## SARgirl (3 Aug 2009)

cup


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2009)

saucer


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2009)

flying


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Aug 2009)

send


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Aug 2009)

receive


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Aug 2009)

Give (Yuletide 'better to' sentiment)


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2009)

donate


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

Mass


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Aug 2009)

Destruction


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

Bomb


----------



## gcclarke (5 Aug 2009)

Sex

(Sex bomb sex bomb, you're my sex bomb, and baby you can turn me on)


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2009)

gender


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Aug 2009)

bender


----------



## Yrys (5 Aug 2009)

Futurama

(sorry, just pop up)


----------



## VIChris (5 Aug 2009)

diorama


----------



## ruckmarch (5 Aug 2009)

Miniature


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Aug 2009)

golf


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2009)

submarine ( Soviet )


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

submerge


----------



## BlueJingo (6 Aug 2009)

Dunk


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2009)

doughnut


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2009)

Commando

(I see some of them around the Wing...)


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2009)

underwear (not)


----------



## BunnyFooFoo (6 Aug 2009)

streaker


----------



## SARgirl (6 Aug 2009)

baby


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2009)

Boomer


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2009)

thunder


----------



## SARgirl (6 Aug 2009)

lightening


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Aug 2009)

(very very) Frightening


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2009)

Galileo


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2009)

Queen


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2009)

Prince


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

charming


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Aug 2009)

acquaintance


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Aug 2009)

casual


----------



## 223ofDemocracy (7 Aug 2009)

chill


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Aug 2009)

(&) Grill  {Dairy Queen}


----------



## SARgirl (7 Aug 2009)

BBQ


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2009)

smoke


----------



## SARgirl (7 Aug 2009)

Fire


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2009)

fighter


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Aug 2009)

Crime


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2009)

scene


----------



## gcclarke (7 Aug 2009)

Emo


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2009)

Ontario


----------



## Biohazardxj (7 Aug 2009)

Lake


----------



## SARgirl (8 Aug 2009)

dive


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2009)

submarine


----------



## SARgirl (8 Aug 2009)

sandwich


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Aug 2009)

hero


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Aug 2009)

villain


----------



## BlueJingo (8 Aug 2009)

Dr. Evil


----------



## SARgirl (8 Aug 2009)

Fictional


----------



## Steve_D (9 Aug 2009)

Fact


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2009)

proof


----------



## SARgirl (9 Aug 2009)

Research


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Aug 2009)

grant


----------



## SARgirl (9 Aug 2009)

Government


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2009)

ruling


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Aug 2009)

class


----------



## Charlie Delta (10 Aug 2009)

clown


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2009)

angry


----------



## SARgirl (10 Aug 2009)

Cross


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2009)

walk


----------



## Steve_D (10 Aug 2009)

run


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Aug 2009)

fast


----------



## SARgirl (10 Aug 2009)

Quick


----------



## gcclarke (11 Aug 2009)

Mercury (aka quicksilver)


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

Jimmy 







 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Aug 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Mercury (aka quicksilver)


(Well played!)

OK, from Jimmy:
Open

(as in "jimmy a lock")


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Aug 2009)

sesame


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Aug 2009)

Chicken


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

little


----------



## gcclarke (12 Aug 2009)

Rich


----------



## SARgirl (12 Aug 2009)

Richie


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

Cunningham


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Aug 2009)

Howard


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Aug 2009)

(the) Duck


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2009)

Alien


----------



## armyvern (12 Aug 2009)

Nation


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Aug 2009)

Building


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2009)

Blocks


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

Lego!!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2009)

_(of my)_ Eggo


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Aug 2009)

Id
(OK: not from EGGO, but from EGO, but what's a G between people?) ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Aug 2009)

Wizard (comic strip)


----------



## SARgirl (14 Aug 2009)

Oz (of)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

boy (from)


----------



## SARgirl (14 Aug 2009)

male


----------



## mariomike (14 Aug 2009)

plug


----------



## SARgirl (14 Aug 2009)

Hair


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Aug 2009)

Armpit


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2009)

tickle


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Aug 2009)

Feather


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2009)

clutch


----------



## gcclarke (15 Aug 2009)

Grind


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2009)

_(and)_ grind


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Aug 2009)

Stone


----------



## ruckmarch (15 Aug 2009)

Masonary


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2009)

bricks


----------



## gcclarke (15 Aug 2009)

Ton


----------



## Lerch (15 Aug 2009)

Metric


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2009)

coal
( metric ton )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92arUrGVt6k&feature=related


----------



## gcclarke (15 Aug 2009)

Santa!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2009)

elves


----------



## SARgirl (15 Aug 2009)

gnomes


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Aug 2009)

Garden


----------



## SARgirl (15 Aug 2009)

Vegetables


----------



## Long in the tooth (15 Aug 2009)

V8


----------



## SARgirl (15 Aug 2009)

Splash

http://www.v8juice.com/Products.aspx


----------



## Lerch (15 Aug 2009)

Water


----------



## SARgirl (15 Aug 2009)

world


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2009)

globe


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2009)

anchor


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Aug 2009)

aweigh


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2009)

Sinatra


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Frank


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2009)

bank


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Note


----------



## VIChris (16 Aug 2009)

pad


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

(of) Paper


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Aug 2009)

Tissue


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2009)

muscle


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Tone


----------



## gcclarke (16 Aug 2009)

Demeanor


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

deportment


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2009)

dress


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Appropriately


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Aug 2009)

Named


----------



## Vets Dottir (17 Aug 2009)

Sue (Boy Named Sue song  ;D)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2009)

litigation


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2009)

process


----------



## gcclarke (17 Aug 2009)

Refine


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2009)

meliorate


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2009)

improve


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Aug 2009)

fortify


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Aug 2009)

Reinforce


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

strength  ushup:


----------



## CFR FCS (23 Aug 2009)

training


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Aug 2009)

education


----------



## SARgirl (23 Aug 2009)

Intellect


----------



## gcclarke (24 Aug 2009)

Brain


----------



## eurowing (24 Aug 2009)

Drain


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Aug 2009)

sink


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2009)

heat


----------



## BlueJingo (24 Aug 2009)

Hot


----------



## eurowing (24 Aug 2009)

Stuff!


----------



## gcclarke (24 Aug 2009)

Maxim


----------



## SARgirl (24 Aug 2009)

Magazine


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2009)

ammunition


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Aug 2009)

bullets


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Aug 2009)

(over) Broadway


----------



## BlueJingo (25 Aug 2009)

Spirit Fingers


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Spirit Fingers



Had to look this word(s) up:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spirit%20fingers
Since this is a family forum, I shall go with #1.

The word I choose to associate with "spirit fingers" is: dance.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2009)

ballet


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2009)

(very sadly) anorexia


----------



## BlueJingo (28 Aug 2009)

Thin  

(BTW the Spirit Fingers one was thought of from the movie 'bring it on' with the jazz hands... i had no idea it meant those other things LOL)


----------



## gcclarke (28 Aug 2009)

Insubstantial


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2009)

weak.

( BTW to Jingo: "Spirit Fingers" reminded me of Woody Allen when asked how he would most like to be reincarnated. He replied: "As Warren Beatty's fingertips." ).   ;D


----------



## spamoli (7 Sep 2009)

the french army,  :whiteflag:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Sep 2009)

run


----------



## armyvern (8 Sep 2009)

away


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Sep 2009)

far (and)


----------



## armyvern (8 Sep 2009)

wide


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (8 Sep 2009)

load


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Sep 2009)

bearing


----------



## CFR FCS (8 Sep 2009)

wall


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Sep 2009)

mart


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Sep 2009)

kwick


----------



## BlueJingo (8 Sep 2009)

Kit-Kat (kause of the kay's)


----------



## gcclarke (8 Sep 2009)

Break


----------



## SARgirl (8 Sep 2009)

Coffee


----------



## Long in the tooth (8 Sep 2009)

Cream


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Sep 2009)

ice


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Sep 2009)

Tea


----------



## gcclarke (8 Sep 2009)

China


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2009)

dishes


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Sep 2009)

savory


----------



## helpup (9 Sep 2009)

Thighs


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2009)

chicken


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Sep 2009)

nuggets


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Sep 2009)

Golden


----------



## BlueJingo (9 Sep 2009)

SHOWER! (LMAO) ;D


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2009)

kinky

"Cops’ Golden Shower gets Caught on tape":
http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/4/Cops%E2%80%99-Golden-Shower-gets-Caught-on-tape-699568.html


----------



## gunshy (9 Sep 2009)

SEX  >


----------



## Scratch_043 (10 Sep 2009)

Addict


----------



## gcclarke (10 Sep 2009)

Chicken Wings


----------



## Captain Coffee (10 Sep 2009)

Tuesday


----------



## NewellR (10 Sep 2009)

Fat


----------



## lennoj (10 Sep 2009)

albert


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2009)

Prince (the Consort or the community)


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2009)

Formerly


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

prior


----------



## gcclarke (11 Sep 2009)

Ere


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2009)

before


----------



## deedster (11 Sep 2009)

afore


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Sep 2009)

pre-existing


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (11 Sep 2009)

condition


----------



## Scratch_043 (12 Sep 2009)

red


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2009)

alert


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Sep 2009)

Box Top


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Sep 2009)

hangover  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Sep 2009)

headache


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (12 Sep 2009)

throbbing


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2009)

vibration


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Sep 2009)

testing


----------



## gcclarke (12 Sep 2009)

Exam


----------



## krustyrl (12 Sep 2009)

Oral


----------



## Steve_D (12 Sep 2009)

Written.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (12 Sep 2009)

Story


----------



## Yrys (12 Sep 2009)

Pellerin (Fred)

(sorry for the Québécissisme =P)


----------



## mariomike (13 Sep 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Pellerin (Fred)
> (sorry for the Québécissisme =P)



folklore
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Pellerin


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2009)

gnomes!


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Sep 2009)

travel


----------



## BlueJingo (13 Sep 2009)

Beach


----------



## CFR FCS (13 Sep 2009)

ball


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (13 Sep 2009)

Basket


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2009)

case


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2009)

suit


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (14 Sep 2009)

tuxedo


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2009)

formal


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2009)

formaldehyde


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

formalin

_(How'zat for obscure?  ;D )_


----------



## BlueJingo (14 Sep 2009)

bacteria  :camo:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2009)

germs


----------



## Vets Dottir (15 Sep 2009)

free (free of  )


----------



## gcclarke (15 Sep 2009)

Slave


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (15 Sep 2009)

Master


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2009)

warrent


----------



## mariomike (15 Sep 2009)

search


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Sep 2009)

Frisking


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2009)

pat


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2009)

butter


----------



## gunshy (15 Sep 2009)

fingers


----------



## FDO (15 Sep 2009)

sticky


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Sep 2009)

Notes


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

Coles


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Sep 2009)

books


----------



## FDO (16 Sep 2009)

Arrests


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2009)

jail


----------



## Neolithium (16 Sep 2009)

punishment


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Sep 2009)

time-out


----------



## gcclarke (16 Sep 2009)

Coach


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

train


----------



## Vets Dottir (16 Sep 2009)

station


----------



## mariomike (16 Sep 2009)

nightclub ( in Rhode Island, U.S.A. )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Station_nightclub_fire


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Sep 2009)

techno


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2009)

geek


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

Squad


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Sep 2009)

Fifty-one  (Emergency - Johnny and Roy's call sign)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2009)

rampart (the hospital Johnny Gage & Frank DeSoto brought folks to)


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Sep 2009)

Dixie (McCall that calming, somewhat sexy nurse at Rampart)

milnews you are mixing your shows up It was Roy DeSoto - Frank was the first name of 'Ponch' Poncherello that went onto CHiPs fame.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CHiPs


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Dixie (McCall that calming, somewhat sexy nurse at Rampart)
> 
> milnews you are mixing your shows up It was Roy DeSoto - Frank was the first name of 'Ponch' Poncherello that went onto CHiPs fame.
> 
> ...



Dixie was married to Jack Webb and later to Dr. Joe Early ( Bobby Troup: "Get your kicks on Route 66". But, I digress.
Check out what Ponch did to Bill Maher! I think he broke his nose?!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufGml7lRoMc
I would agree that Dixie ( Julie London ) was sexy:
http://photobucket.com/images/julie%20london/
Cartoon of Johnny and Roy:
http://www.fdnyemswebsite.com/Page6.html


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

Ok so what was the last word? Dixie or sexy?


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Ok so what was the last word? Dixie or sexy?



Your choice, FDO, Both words are synonymous.  ;D


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

Roger, Out. Lets go with 

Chicks!!


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

How many others had a thought on that one that is not appropriate for tbis board?


----------



## gunshy (17 Sep 2009)

Get your minds out of the gutter boys!   

BABY


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2009)

GAP

(as in clothes ... being just another girl and all)


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

Canyon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Sep 2009)

grand


----------



## Neolithium (17 Sep 2009)

Magnificent


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

7 (old duster)


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Sep 2009)

Eleven (Slurpees, hot dogs and 32oz fountain pop)


----------



## CFR FCS (17 Sep 2009)

November


----------



## gcclarke (17 Sep 2009)

Chill


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

out


----------



## lennoj (18 Sep 2009)

dated


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Sep 2009)

her


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Sep 2009)

Mother


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

warned (her about marrying a sailor, Father-in-law was RN)


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> warned (her about marrying a sailor, Father-in-law was RN)



Back-off


----------



## gunshy (18 Sep 2009)

Jack


----------



## Yrys (19 Sep 2009)

ARRRRH*







* as in Jack Sparrow


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2009)

pirate


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Sep 2009)

skiff


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2009)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Dixie (McCall that calming, somewhat sexy nurse at Rampart)
> 
> milnews you are mixing your shows up It was Roy DeSoto - Frank was the first name of 'Ponch' Poncherello that went onto CHiPs fame.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sorting me out!


----------



## gcclarke (19 Sep 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> skiff



Stiff


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2009)

corpse


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Sep 2009)

moved

(Wont get fooled again YYYYYYYYAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Vets Dottir (26 Sep 2009)

on  (moved on)


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2009)

board.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2009)

game


----------



## CFR FCS (26 Sep 2009)

piece


----------



## gcclarke (26 Sep 2009)

Glock


----------



## mariomike (27 Sep 2009)

Glockenspiel


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Sep 2009)

German


----------



## gcclarke (27 Sep 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> German



Oh god I'm sorry but I just have to. It's what comes to mind when someone says German. I blame South Park.

*Porn*.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

And before this falls into the gutter.....    

(eye) candy


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Sep 2009)

Lick  (as in a lollipop ;D)


----------



## BlueJingo (28 Sep 2009)

Suck (As in you can lick/suck on lollipops LOL)  >


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Sep 2009)

Vacuum


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

Hoover


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2009)

G-Man


----------



## VIChris (28 Sep 2009)

subterfuge


----------



## gcclarke (28 Sep 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> subterfuge



Smart, (Maxwell Smart)


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

99


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2009)

luftballons  ;D


----------



## FastEddy (29 Sep 2009)

[quote author
[/quote]


      Helium     


Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2009)

floating


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2009)

buoyant


----------



## gcclarke (29 Sep 2009)

Happy


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2009)

Hooker


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2009)

tart


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2009)

heart


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2009)

Queen


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2009)

Elizabeth


----------



## AC 011 (29 Sep 2009)

Hurley


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2009)

LOST


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2009)

Generation"


----------



## BlueJingo (29 Sep 2009)

X


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2009)

rated :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2009)

graded


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2009)

road


----------



## eurowing (30 Sep 2009)

kill


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2009)

Bill


----------



## dangerboy (30 Sep 2009)

Bride


----------



## FDO (30 Sep 2009)

Frankenstein


----------



## AC 011 (30 Sep 2009)

monster


----------



## mariomike (30 Sep 2009)

Ball

( as in "Monster's Ball" film ).


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2009)

foul


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2009)

smell (they are redoing a floor down the hall at work)  :-X


----------



## Vets Dottir (30 Sep 2009)

this   ;D


----------



## FDO (30 Sep 2009)

Bites


----------



## Vets Dottir (1 Oct 2009)

down


----------



## JBoyd (1 Oct 2009)

shift


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2009)

gears


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

cogs


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Oct 2009)

Spinning


----------



## BlueJingo (1 Oct 2009)

Puke!


----------



## AC 011 (1 Oct 2009)

Chunky   :-X


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Dunking ( skinny dipping no longer applies )


----------



## mariomike (1 Oct 2009)

donuts


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2009)

timmies


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

bits   ;D


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Craving (Thanks, now I need a coffee & donut)


----------



## krustyrl (1 Oct 2009)

...chocolate.!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2009)

CAKE!


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Birthday


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

candles (too many  :-\ )


----------



## gcclarke (1 Oct 2009)

Wax


----------



## AndyRad (1 Oct 2009)

skis


----------



## BlueJingo (1 Oct 2009)

Trees


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2009)

timber!


----------



## AC 011 (1 Oct 2009)

lumberjack


----------



## mariomike (1 Oct 2009)

song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpxQp3Hy5nk


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Monty


----------



## mariomike (1 Oct 2009)

Viscount


----------



## AndyRad (2 Oct 2009)

....discount?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Oct 2009)

price


----------



## gcclarke (2 Oct 2009)

Right


----------



## AC 011 (2 Oct 2009)

On!


----------



## krustyrl (2 Oct 2009)

Target


----------



## dangerboy (2 Oct 2009)

Stop


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Oct 2009)

First


----------



## BlueJingo (2 Oct 2009)

Base


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2009)

kiss ( first base )


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Oct 2009)

french


----------



## AndyRad (2 Oct 2009)

poutine


----------



## VIChris (3 Oct 2009)

cholesterol


----------



## AC 011 (3 Oct 2009)

Free      (I wish)


----------



## proudnurse (3 Oct 2009)

Nothing (since 'nothing' is free)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Oct 2009)

(is) forever


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2009)

eternity


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2009)

from here to


----------



## AC 011 (3 Oct 2009)

There


----------



## AndyRad (3 Oct 2009)

where


----------



## gunshy (4 Oct 2009)

magazine- (Where.ca)


----------



## AndyRad (4 Oct 2009)

bullet?


----------



## AC 011 (4 Oct 2009)

Tracer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Oct 2009)

both (as in tracers work both ways)


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2009)

.....agreed


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2009)

concur


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Oct 2009)

Consensus


----------



## CFR FCS (4 Oct 2009)

Mediation


----------



## Young.Alex (4 Oct 2009)

reconcile


----------



## gunshy (4 Oct 2009)

accounts


----------



## AndyRad (4 Oct 2009)

chargeback


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2009)

Walmart


----------



## Young.Alex (4 Oct 2009)

Rollback


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Oct 2009)

Oracle (SQL - Database program)


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2009)

Delphi


----------



## BlueJingo (5 Oct 2009)

Banquet (There is a Delphi Banquet Hall in Niagara Falls)


----------



## AndyRad (5 Oct 2009)

Round table


----------



## Young.Alex (5 Oct 2009)

Excalibur


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Oct 2009)

Sword


----------



## AC 011 (5 Oct 2009)

Juno


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2009)

beach


----------



## AndyRad (5 Oct 2009)

whale


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2009)

orca


----------



## FDO (5 Oct 2009)

Willy


----------



## Steve_D (5 Oct 2009)

Chilly


----------



## krustyrl (5 Oct 2009)

....dog..???


----------



## gcclarke (5 Oct 2009)

kitty!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2009)

fluffy


----------



## BlueJingo (5 Oct 2009)

marshmallow


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2009)

smores

(gross, liquid marshmallows)


----------



## Young.Alex (5 Oct 2009)

calories


----------



## gcclarke (6 Oct 2009)

Chicken Wings

mmm.... honey garlic chicken wings....


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2009)

sticky


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2009)

Groove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k46Eo58Avk


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2009)

slot


----------



## AndyRad (6 Oct 2009)

racer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2009)

speed


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2009)

Amphetamine


----------



## BlueJingo (6 Oct 2009)

psychostimulant


----------



## AndyRad (6 Oct 2009)

ice


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2009)

cream!


----------



## AndyRad (6 Oct 2009)

sour


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2009)

( whiskey sour ) cocktail......and seeing that it is after 18:00!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2009)

fruit


----------



## Young.Alex (7 Oct 2009)

Elton John


----------



## gcclarke (7 Oct 2009)

Wake (up Wendy)


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2009)

funeral ( wake )


----------



## BlueJingo (7 Oct 2009)

death


----------



## AndyRad (7 Oct 2009)

panel (death panel)


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2009)

truck


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Oct 2009)

MLVW


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2009)

crap


----------



## gcclarke (8 Oct 2009)

Carp


----------



## AndyRad (8 Oct 2009)

oil


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Oct 2009)

cod


----------



## Young.Alex (8 Oct 2009)

tongue


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2009)

(in) cheek


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2009)

dog
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/cheeks.htm


----------



## SARgirl (8 Oct 2009)

pile


----------



## AC 011 (8 Oct 2009)

heap


----------



## Young.Alex (8 Oct 2009)

SH*T


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Oct 2009)

ummm...ok

####

 ;D


----------



## Young.Alex (8 Oct 2009)

lol it was supposed to be S H I T


----------



## mariomike (8 Oct 2009)

Young.Alex said:
			
		

> lol it was supposed to be S H I T



happens"

"Ship High In Transit", referring to the apparent need to stow manure well above the water line when transporting it by ship. This has been shown to be a myth.

"He must be a king. Why? He hasn't got sh*t all over him."
Monty Pyton


----------



## AC 011 (9 Oct 2009)

D'oh!

(after sh!t has happened)


----------



## Young.Alex (9 Oct 2009)

Homer (Simpson)


----------



## gcclarke (9 Oct 2009)

Young.Alex said:
			
		

> Homer (Simpson)



Argonauts


----------



## AndyRad (9 Oct 2009)

failure


----------



## FDO (9 Oct 2009)

to communicate


----------



## krustyrl (9 Oct 2009)

sign  ....(language)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Oct 2009)

post


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

cereal


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2009)

grains


----------



## AC 011 (9 Oct 2009)

Cornflakes


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

champions
oooooops sorry! That's Wheaties!


----------



## FDO (9 Oct 2009)

winner


----------



## gcclarke (9 Oct 2009)

Loser


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

failure
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Train_wreck_at_Montparnasse_1895.jpg


----------



## FDO (9 Oct 2009)

Success


----------



## AC 011 (9 Oct 2009)

Eureka!


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

College
( where President Reagan went )


----------



## gunshy (9 Oct 2009)

Graduate! 8)


----------



## gcclarke (9 Oct 2009)

gunshy said:
			
		

> Graduate! 8)



Dustin Hoffman


----------



## AndyRad (10 Oct 2009)

sphere(movie)


----------



## Young.Alex (10 Oct 2009)

testicle


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2009)

Bollocks


----------



## AC 011 (10 Oct 2009)

Nuts!

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_McAuliffe)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2009)

Squirrel!!!!!







 ;D


----------



## Young.Alex (10 Oct 2009)

Dinner. Yum.... :blotto:


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2009)

hands ( off ) 
http://www.freakingnews.com/Keep-Your-Hands-Off-My-Nuts-Pics-50854.asp


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Oct 2009)

down


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Oct 2009)

town


----------



## Steve_D (10 Oct 2009)

City


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2009)

walls


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2009)

sugar


----------



## gcclarke (10 Oct 2009)

Brown


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2009)

Jackie
http://sarcastig.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/jackie-brown.jpg


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Oct 2009)

wacky


----------



## Spanky (10 Oct 2009)

zany


----------



## gcclarke (10 Oct 2009)

Insaney


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2009)

straitjackey


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2009)

asylum


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2009)

Deinstitutionalisation
( which lead to unemployed mental health experts )


----------



## AndyRad (11 Oct 2009)

anarchy


----------



## Young.Alex (11 Oct 2009)

nihilism (refusal to believe)


----------



## gcclarke (11 Oct 2009)

(the) Outsider


----------



## AndyRad (12 Oct 2009)

loner


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2009)

hermit


----------



## Young.Alex (12 Oct 2009)

Crab


----------



## BlueJingo (12 Oct 2009)

Puke  :-X


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2009)

aspirate


----------



## Young.Alex (12 Oct 2009)

Trachea


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2009)

throat


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Oct 2009)

lozenges


----------



## AC 011 (12 Oct 2009)

Cepacol


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2009)

cure-all


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2009)

panacea


----------



## Young.Alex (12 Oct 2009)

Elixir


----------



## gcclarke (12 Oct 2009)

(of) Youth.


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2009)

Sonic


----------



## AC 011 (12 Oct 2009)

(the) Hedgehog


----------



## AndyRad (13 Oct 2009)

spike


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2009)

strip


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2009)

poker


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Oct 2009)

stud   ;D


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

finder


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

U.A.V.
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/app4/finder.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/app4/finder.html&usg=__xAC0PxHjCsqx9LjlRBZ-T4g6h80=&h=198&w=288&sz=10&hl=en&start=13&um=1&tbnid=q1i27y73UUhjCM:&tbnh=79&tbnw=115&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfinder%2Buav%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

unmanned


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

spinster


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

Patti & Selma


----------



## AC 011 (13 Oct 2009)

MacGyver


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2009)

duct tape


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

Red ( Green )
http://media.canada.com/canwest/143/rgreen.jpg


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

Blood


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2009)

...splatter.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2009)

messy


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

keyboard
http://fatpenguinblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/01/dirtyKeyboard.jpg


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

Ivory


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

Snow"
http://blogs.suntimes.com/scanners/ivory.jpg


----------



## AC 011 (13 Oct 2009)

Blind


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

Drapes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2009)

carpet


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

curtains ( As in, your curtains should match your carpet".


----------



## AndyRad (13 Oct 2009)

blackout


----------



## AC 011 (13 Oct 2009)

Scorpions

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackout_(Scorpions_album)


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

Justice


----------



## gcclarke (13 Oct 2009)

League.


----------



## Young.Alex (13 Oct 2009)

(the)flash


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

Gordon"


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2009)

"Chinese" Gordon

(A Brit General)

Will that do? If not, how about "Jeff"?  8)


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

Khartoum
( I loved the movie. My dad to me to see it at the show - in "Cinerama" when it came out )


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

Bugs Bunny (cartoon)


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

rabbit.
( I thought one of our film buffs might have linked Khartoum to The Godfather - horse head in the bed scene. That was the name of the horse, if I recall correctly ).


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2009)

....'s foot


----------



## Young.Alex (13 Oct 2009)

In-Mouth


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

disease


----------



## AndyRad (13 Oct 2009)

tax-man


----------



## AC 011 (13 Oct 2009)

Vermin


----------



## Captain Coffee (13 Oct 2009)

Rats


----------



## Young.Alex (13 Oct 2009)

Tail


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

gunner


----------



## gcclarke (14 Oct 2009)

Saint Barbara


----------



## FastEddy (14 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Saint Barbara




Okay I give up !, what does "Saint Barbara" have to do with "Tail"  &  "Gunner"  ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Okay I give up !, what does "Saint Barbara" have to do with "Tail"  &  "Gunner"  ???



The link between "Saint Barbara" and "gunner" is one is the patron saint of the other.


----------



## Shec (14 Oct 2009)

artillery


----------



## FastEddy (14 Oct 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The link between "Saint Barbara" and "gunner" is one is the patron saint of the other.




Okay that explains that, but isn't "Saint Barara" two words.

Cheers.


----------



## gcclarke (14 Oct 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Okay that explains that, but isn't "Saint Barara" two words.



Pedantic


----------



## mariomike (14 Oct 2009)

snob
"Nothing is as peevish and pedantic as men's judgements of one another."
"If you're the kind of person who insists on this or that 'correct' use... abandon your pedantry as I did mine. Dive into the open flowing waters and leave the stagnant canals be... Above all, let there be pleasure!"
With thanks to Wikiquote!


----------



## FDO (14 Oct 2009)

Headache


----------



## mariomike (14 Oct 2009)

ice cream


----------



## Young.Alex (14 Oct 2009)

sherbert


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2009)

orange


----------



## FDO (14 Oct 2009)

orange you glad this thread was started?


----------



## AC 011 (14 Oct 2009)

A&W

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/10/02/kenora-helicopter002.html#socialcomments  ;D


----------



## Young.Alex (14 Oct 2009)

MMMMM


----------



## BlueJingo (14 Oct 2009)

Homer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Oct 2009)

philosopher


----------



## gcclarke (14 Oct 2009)

Nietzsche


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2009)

German


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2009)

Shepherd....?        (Thanx PMedMoe for getting us outta THAT one.!!)


----------



## FDO (14 Oct 2009)

Astronaut


----------



## AC 011 (15 Oct 2009)

Apollo


----------



## Young.Alex (15 Oct 2009)

Live (at the Apollo)


----------



## gcclarke (15 Oct 2009)

Lightning (Crashes)


----------



## AC 011 (15 Oct 2009)

Greased (Lightning)


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2009)

pig


----------



## gcclarke (15 Oct 2009)

Bacon!


----------



## Young.Alex (15 Oct 2009)

Tasty


----------



## AndyRad (15 Oct 2009)

steak


----------



## krustyrl (15 Oct 2009)

.... 'n cheese.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2009)

photograph (say cheese!!   ;D)


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Oct 2009)

memories


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2009)

elvis


----------



## gcclarke (15 Oct 2009)

Toilet


----------



## FDO (15 Oct 2009)

Loo


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

Pool


----------



## gcclarke (16 Oct 2009)

(Ewwwww where the heck have you been swimming?)

Puddle


----------



## krustyrl (16 Oct 2009)

mud


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Oct 2009)

slinging


----------



## FDO (16 Oct 2009)

Hammock (Navy term is "slinging a mick")


----------



## AC 011 (16 Oct 2009)

sleep


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> (Ewwwww where the heck have you been swimming?)
> 
> Puddle



Loo is a card game in which forfeits are paid into a pool.


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

Bed


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Oct 2009)

sheets


----------



## gcclarke (16 Oct 2009)

Ghost


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## AC 011 (16 Oct 2009)

Point Break


----------



## gcclarke (16 Oct 2009)

Casablanca (Another movie I haven't seen!)


----------



## BlueJingo (16 Oct 2009)

Blvd


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

Street


----------



## missing1 (16 Oct 2009)

Walker :


----------



## AC 011 (16 Oct 2009)

JJ

(Dy-no-mite!)   ;D


----------



## AndyRad (16 Oct 2009)

bb


----------



## Young.Alex (16 Oct 2009)

Gun


----------



## Captain Coffee (17 Oct 2009)

bang


----------



## krustyrl (17 Oct 2009)

Chitty-chitty


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2009)

Bond (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was written by Ian Fleming)


----------



## Young.Alex (17 Oct 2009)

Sean Connery (the best bond)


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Oct 2009)

_Uhhh... No.... Roger Moore would be the best bond, and Daniel Craig is the best LOOKING bond.
_
With that in mind. My word is

Scotland


----------



## ghyslyn (18 Oct 2009)

Sheep's bladder


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2009)

haggis


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2009)

organ meat


----------



## Young.Alex (18 Oct 2009)

Hot Dog


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2009)

dachshund


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2009)

wadel


----------



## AndyRad (18 Oct 2009)

flop


----------



## x512er (18 Oct 2009)

belly


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2009)

dance


----------



## Young.Alex (19 Oct 2009)

stripper


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Oct 2009)

clip


----------



## armyvern (19 Oct 2009)

paper


----------



## gcclarke (19 Oct 2009)

Pusher


----------



## missing1 (19 Oct 2009)

Drug


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2009)

Plan


----------



## Young.Alex (19 Oct 2009)

action


----------



## BlueJingo (19 Oct 2009)

figure


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2009)

11


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2009)

November


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Oct 2009)

dreary


----------



## gcclarke (19 Oct 2009)

(Once upon a) Midnight (Dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary...)


----------



## gunshy (19 Oct 2009)

Moon


----------



## AC 011 (19 Oct 2009)

Europa


----------



## mariomike (19 Oct 2009)

Fortress

"In British phraseology, Fortress Europe meant the Battle honour accorded to Royal Air Force and allied squadrons during the Second World War, but to qualify, operations had to be made by aircraft based in the British Isles against targets in Germany, Italy and other parts of nazi-occupied Europe, in the period from the fall of France to the Normandy invasion."


----------



## FDO (19 Oct 2009)

Flying


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2009)

Nun


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Oct 2009)

Gidget


----------



## Young.Alex (19 Oct 2009)

Silly Woman


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2009)

blond


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Oct 2009)

Girlfriend


----------



## Young.Alex (20 Oct 2009)

Wife


----------



## AndyRad (20 Oct 2009)

broke


----------



## Long in the tooth (20 Oct 2009)

back


----------



## gcclarke (20 Oct 2009)

Behind


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2009)

rear


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2009)

echelon.....


----------



## AC 011 (20 Oct 2009)

Interception


----------



## gcclarke (20 Oct 2009)

Football


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Oct 2009)

Player


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Oct 2009)

record


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2009)

stylus


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2009)

pen


----------



## Teflon (20 Oct 2009)

Pigs


----------



## Young.Alex (20 Oct 2009)

MMMM Bacon


----------



## missing1 (20 Oct 2009)

Bits


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Oct 2009)

(and) pieces


----------



## gcclarke (20 Oct 2009)

Reese's


----------



## AC 011 (20 Oct 2009)

Hershey


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Oct 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## gcclarke (21 Oct 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Chocolate



Rain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA


----------



## FDO (21 Oct 2009)

Summer


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Oct 2009)

over


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2009)

...cooked.


----------



## BlueJingo (21 Oct 2009)

goose


----------



## AC 011 (21 Oct 2009)

Maverick


----------



## gcclarke (21 Oct 2009)

Rebel


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2009)

Johnny ( Yuma )
"Where the only law was a hook and a draw."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGUOSz-rTn4&feature=related


----------



## Young.Alex (21 Oct 2009)

Jack Nicholson (Here's Johnny! The shining)


----------



## FDO (21 Oct 2009)

Joker


----------



## gcclarke (21 Oct 2009)

Ace


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Oct 2009)

Pilot


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2009)

project    :nod:


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Oct 2009)

Share


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2009)

cropper


----------



## gcclarke (22 Oct 2009)

Copper


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Oct 2009)

Pipes


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Oct 2009)

(and) drums


----------



## Young.Alex (22 Oct 2009)

Snare


----------



## FDO (22 Oct 2009)

Rabbit


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2009)

pet


----------



## gcclarke (22 Oct 2009)

Kitty!


----------



## FDO (22 Oct 2009)

litter


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Oct 2009)

bug


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2009)

Bugler


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Oct 2009)

brass


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2009)

...monkey


----------



## gcclarke (23 Oct 2009)

Evolution


----------



## AC 011 (23 Oct 2009)

Darwin


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

Award
http://www.funnypictures.net.au/images/darwin-awards-nominees-men-in-a-pool-with-electric1.jpg


----------



## Young.Alex (23 Oct 2009)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

Barack Obama


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Oct 2009)

President


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2009)

('s) Choice


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Oct 2009)

Bad


----------



## AC 011 (23 Oct 2009)

Medicine


----------



## Cdnarmybear (23 Oct 2009)

Wheel


----------



## Young.Alex (23 Oct 2009)

Axle


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2009)

Rose


----------



## AC 011 (23 Oct 2009)

Wanker


----------



## gcclarke (23 Oct 2009)

Bollocks


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2009)

nonsense


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2009)

chaos


----------



## AC 011 (23 Oct 2009)

Captain


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2009)

I'll skip "Kirk" and go straight to:

Church


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

Ranger
"Despite weighing approximately 250 pounds, he led his troops personally in killing inhabitants of Beaubassin, looting their household goods, burning their houses and slaughtering the livestock."


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2009)

Blanket


----------



## AC 011 (23 Oct 2009)

party


----------



## gcclarke (23 Oct 2009)

Vodka


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2009)

Russian


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

Vodka  :nod:


----------



## Spanky (24 Oct 2009)

caesar


----------



## AC 011 (24 Oct 2009)

Brutus


----------



## BlueJingo (24 Oct 2009)

force


----------



## gcclarke (24 Oct 2009)

Yoda


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2009)

Muppet (Jim Henson assisted in the creation of Yoda)


----------



## AndyRad (24 Oct 2009)

gonzo


----------



## missing1 (24 Oct 2009)

Bean


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Oct 2009)

Mr.


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2009)

Coffee
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/CeciliasUniqueBoutique/JoedDdl.jpg


----------



## krustyrl (24 Oct 2009)

break


----------



## gcclarke (24 Oct 2009)

Kit-Kat


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2009)

clock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B52K2BF7-U&feature=related


----------



## gunshy (25 Oct 2009)

wise


----------



## FDO (25 Oct 2009)

Owl


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2009)

Mortarboard (and glasses)


----------



## gcclarke (25 Oct 2009)

Graduate


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2009)

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## FDO (25 Oct 2009)

Mrs Robinson


----------



## AC 011 (25 Oct 2009)

Cougar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Oct 2009)

squadron


----------



## BlueJingo (26 Oct 2009)

Squid  umpkin:


----------



## gcclarke (26 Oct 2009)

Nemo


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2009)

submarine


----------



## AC 011 (26 Oct 2009)

Das Boot


----------



## FDO (26 Oct 2009)

Wife


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2009)

spouse


----------



## gcclarke (26 Oct 2009)

Common-Law


----------



## FDO (26 Oct 2009)

50% regardless!


----------



## mariomike (26 Oct 2009)

50% Single  umpkin:


----------



## krustyrl (26 Oct 2009)

handedly.?    ;D


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Oct 2009)

manipulate  umpkin:


----------



## AC 011 (27 Oct 2009)

Indoctrinate


----------



## gcclarke (27 Oct 2009)

Brainwash


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2009)

Re-education


----------



## FDO (27 Oct 2009)

Retirement


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

boring


----------



## gcclarke (27 Oct 2009)

Drilling


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

parade


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Oct 2009)

float


----------



## FDO (27 Oct 2009)

Malted


----------



## AC 011 (28 Oct 2009)

Scotch


----------



## BlueJingo (28 Oct 2009)

Butter  umpkin:


----------



## FDO (28 Oct 2009)

Rum


----------



## Gun Shy (28 Oct 2009)

raisin


----------



## gcclarke (28 Oct 2009)

Grape


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Oct 2009)

wine


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2009)

connaisseur


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2009)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> connaisseur *connoisseur*


Spellcheck


----------



## dangerboy (29 Oct 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Spellcheck


RCR (never pass a fault ;D)


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> RCR  *The RCR* (never pass a fault ;D)


Correct


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2009)

aim


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2009)

toothpaste
http://www.wackypackages.org/realproductsscans/aim.jpg


----------



## AC 011 (29 Oct 2009)

Toothbrush


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2009)

floss
("Toothbrush" reminds me of an old honeymoon joke, but I dare not repeat it! hahaha )


----------



## AC 011 (29 Oct 2009)

Butt


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2009)

pork


----------



## AC 011 (29 Oct 2009)

Bjork


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2009)

muppet ( in Swedish? )


----------



## AC 011 (29 Oct 2009)

Waldorf


----------



## FDO (29 Oct 2009)

Heckle


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2009)

crow


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2009)

murder
ie: A murder of crows.


----------



## BlueJingo (29 Oct 2009)

NCIS  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Oct 2009)

Mark (Harmon)


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Oct 2009)

Harmon Kardon (Radios)


----------



## mariomike (30 Oct 2009)

Hare Krishna? ( weirdos )


----------



## BlueJingo (31 Oct 2009)

Beatles


----------



## gcclarke (31 Oct 2009)

Ringo


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2009)

Bonanza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCyuq-ofnPc


----------



## AC 011 (31 Oct 2009)

Windfall


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2009)

sweepstakes


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2009)

Irish
( as in Irish Hospital Sweepstakes )


----------



## gunshy (31 Oct 2009)

Dance 
(River Dance)
umpkin:


----------



## krustyrl (31 Oct 2009)

Fever


----------



## missing1 (31 Oct 2009)

scarlet


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2009)

O'Hara


----------



## mariomike (1 Nov 2009)

Maureen
( still alive and kicking! ) 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Maureen_O%27Hara_Black_Swan_3.jpg


----------



## x512er (1 Nov 2009)

Moe


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2009)

me  ;D


----------



## mariomike (1 Nov 2009)

polite


----------



## gcclarke (2 Nov 2009)

Sincere


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2009)

authentic


----------



## AC 011 (2 Nov 2009)

Genuine


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2009)

real
As in, "The Real McCoy":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_real_McCoy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2009)

feel


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2009)

up


----------



## FDO (2 Nov 2009)

Slap


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2009)

wrist


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2009)

jockey


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2009)

camel
( camel with robot jockey ):
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Camels_with_robot_jockies.jpg


----------



## gcclarke (2 Nov 2009)

(After pondering my two options, I decided to go with the less risque one. That's less risque, not non risque.)

Hump.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2009)

bump


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Nov 2009)

Peter (Griffin)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52fzopeM_oE


----------



## gcclarke (3 Nov 2009)

Apostle


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2009)

saint


----------



## Dean22 (3 Nov 2009)

prophet


----------



## gcclarke (3 Nov 2009)

Lunatic


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2009)

fringe


----------



## x512er (3 Nov 2009)

benefit


----------



## Scratch_043 (3 Nov 2009)

show


----------



## mariomike (3 Nov 2009)

television


----------



## gunshy (3 Nov 2009)

audience


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Nov 2009)

Live


----------



## FDO (4 Nov 2009)

round


----------



## gcclarke (4 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> round



Tuit.

(As in, I'll do it when I get a round tuit.)


----------



## AndyRad (5 Nov 2009)

hmmmmm...." tuit " = "twit"


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2009)

idiot


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2009)

savant


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2009)

expert


----------



## x512er (5 Nov 2009)

Master


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2009)

Jedi


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2009)

Clampett(i)


----------



## Cdnarmybear (5 Nov 2009)

widgets


----------



## AC 011 (6 Nov 2009)

Guinness  (when it comes in a can)
 :cheers:


----------



## a78jumper (6 Nov 2009)

Records


----------



## mariomike (6 Nov 2009)

stereo


----------



## gcclarke (6 Nov 2009)

Dual


----------



## missing1 (6 Nov 2009)

mufflers


----------



## mariomike (6 Nov 2009)

Hollywood ( mufflers )


----------



## gunshy (6 Nov 2009)

movie stars


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2009)

celebrity


----------



## AC 011 (7 Nov 2009)

worship   :boring:


----------



## mellian (7 Nov 2009)

cult


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2009)

brainwashed


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2009)

(Central Intelligence)  Agency


----------



## CEhopeful (7 Nov 2009)

Treadstone


----------



## CFR FCS (7 Nov 2009)

Webb (Jason Bourne's real last name)


----------



## AC 011 (7 Nov 2009)

(LTC Webb) Hayes


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2009)

Isaac (Hayes, voice of Chef on South Park)


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2009)

(Love) Boat


----------



## AC 011 (7 Nov 2009)

Cougar

(What do you  know... they do (did?) float)


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2009)

Waterski


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Nov 2009)

squirrel


----------



## gcclarke (8 Nov 2009)

Cute!


----------



## mellian (8 Nov 2009)

Foamy!  (http://www.illwillpress.com/)


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Nov 2009)

Head

(The head of a glass of draught beer is the foam, hence Foamy -> Head)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2009)

board


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2009)

...banging   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2009)

hammer


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2009)

Malleus


----------



## mellian (9 Nov 2009)

Anatomy


----------



## mariomike (9 Nov 2009)

Physiology


----------



## BlueJingo (9 Nov 2009)

Doc


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2009)

Holliday  (Tombstone, AZ)


----------



## AC 011 (9 Nov 2009)

Inn


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Nov 2009)

Keeper


----------



## mariomike (9 Nov 2009)

Lighthouse


----------



## gcclarke (9 Nov 2009)

Beacon


----------



## FDO (9 Nov 2009)

and eggs


----------



## BlueJingo (9 Nov 2009)

Sperm! (No my mind's not in the gutter... i'm a new mommy hahaha)


----------



## Cdnarmybear (9 Nov 2009)

bank


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2009)

... withdrawl  (early)


----------



## gunshy (9 Nov 2009)

(from) addiction  :-[


----------



## AC 011 (10 Nov 2009)

Jane's (Addiction)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Nov 2009)

defence


----------



## gcclarke (10 Nov 2009)

Offence


----------



## helpup (10 Nov 2009)

sive  (ties into the last one)


----------



## krustyrl (10 Nov 2009)

goalie  (sieive) ..(sp?)


...you get the idea...!


----------



## KnightShift (11 Nov 2009)

Position


----------



## AC 011 (12 Nov 2009)

Assume (the position)


----------



## BlueJingo (12 Nov 2009)

Ass (out of you and me)


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2009)

Donkey


----------



## gcclarke (12 Nov 2009)

Punch.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2009)

Hawaiian


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2009)

Punch


----------



## gcclarke (12 Nov 2009)

...

Hawaiian?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2009)

shirt


----------



## missing1 (12 Nov 2009)

sleeves


----------



## armyvern (13 Nov 2009)

Tattoos


----------



## krustyrl (13 Nov 2009)

(Dee )   Plane.?


----------



## gcclarke (13 Nov 2009)

Surface


----------



## AC 011 (13 Nov 2009)

Interval


----------



## x512er (15 Nov 2009)

training (high intensity)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2009)

potty


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2009)

mouth


----------



## CFR FCS (15 Nov 2009)

wash


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2009)

white


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2009)

sands


----------



## eurowing (15 Nov 2009)

Resort


----------



## missing1 (15 Nov 2009)

Last


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2009)

Call


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2009)

forward


----------



## gcclarke (15 Nov 2009)

Brusque


----------



## BlueJingo (16 Nov 2009)

burlesque


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

tassels


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2009)

spin (opposite directions)


----------



## gcclarke (16 Nov 2009)

Doctor


----------



## dangerboy (16 Nov 2009)

Who


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

guess


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2009)

" The"


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Nov 2009)

"...Royal Canadian Regiment"


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

(Pro) Patria


----------



## Ambrosia (16 Nov 2009)

Patriarch


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2009)

father


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2009)

son...and the.?


----------



## Lumber (16 Nov 2009)

holy ghost


----------



## BlueJingo (16 Nov 2009)

holy Fonz (family guy)


----------



## gcclarke (17 Nov 2009)

Ehhhhhh!


----------



## Ambrosia (17 Nov 2009)

Umbrella (under my umberella, ella ella ehh eehh ehh!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2009)

nuclear


----------



## Cdnarmybear (17 Nov 2009)

Wasteland


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2009)

GTA


----------



## mariomike (17 Nov 2009)

Apocalypse


----------



## x512er (17 Nov 2009)

Now


----------



## mariomike (17 Nov 2009)

Magazine


----------



## krustyrl (17 Nov 2009)

Rack


----------



## gcclarke (17 Nov 2009)

Pair


----------



## krustyrl (17 Nov 2009)

Twins


----------



## mariomike (17 Nov 2009)

Towers


----------



## gunshy (18 Nov 2009)

skyscrapers


----------



## gcclarke (19 Nov 2009)

Sears (Tower)


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2009)

CN ( Tower )


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2009)

rail


----------



## AC 011 (19 Nov 2009)

road


----------



## krustyrl (19 Nov 2009)

Flare


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2009)

pyrotechnic


----------



## Ambrosia (20 Nov 2009)

stunt


----------



## gcclarke (20 Nov 2009)

Super (Dave Osbourn)


----------



## AC 011 (20 Nov 2009)

Trooper


----------



## krustyrl (20 Nov 2009)

Storm


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2009)

blizzard


----------



## FDO (20 Nov 2009)

White (Juan, Nova Scotia 2004)


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2009)

people


----------



## CFR FCS (20 Nov 2009)

Soft (peopleSoft for all your admin needs) :nod:


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2009)

target


----------



## missing1 (20 Nov 2009)

STORES


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Nov 2009)

bin


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2009)

truck


----------



## gcclarke (21 Nov 2009)

Driver


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2009)

Education


----------



## krustyrl (21 Nov 2009)

Facility


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Nov 2009)

security


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2009)

blanket


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2009)

Wet


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2009)

dream


----------



## missing1 (22 Nov 2009)

weaver


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2009)

Dennis
"There will come a time … when civilized people will look back in horror on our generation and the ones that preceded it: the idea that we should eat other living things running around on four legs, that we should raise them just for the purpose of killing them! The people of the future will say “meat-eaters!” in disgust and regard us in the same way we regard cannibals and cannibalism" – Dennis Weaver


----------



## gcclarke (22 Nov 2009)

Menace


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Nov 2009)

Society


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2009)

Islands ( Pacific Ocean )


----------



## mellian (24 Nov 2009)

United Kingdom


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2009)

Beatles

( Hey, Mellian, welcome back! )


----------



## mellian (24 Nov 2009)

volkswagen

(thank you!)


----------



## AC 011 (24 Nov 2009)

Fahrvergnügen


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Nov 2009)

Autobahn (Based on Google of previous word That German term means "driving enjoyment" in English (from fahren, "to drive," and Vergnügen, "enjoyment").


----------



## BlueJingo (24 Nov 2009)

Fast


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2009)

promiscuous


----------



## gcclarke (24 Nov 2009)

Loose


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2009)

Lips


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2009)

ships
http://www.onetoomanydesign.com/oneoffs/misc/looselips_full_th.jpg


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2009)

ahoy


----------



## AndyRad (24 Nov 2009)

matey


----------



## Ambrosia (24 Nov 2009)

pirate


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2009)

eye patch


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2009)

Nicotine  ...(patch)


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2009)

(Big) Sugar


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2009)

Shack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqjVAgT74_A


----------



## trigger324 (25 Nov 2009)

Up


----------



## gcclarke (25 Nov 2009)

Boost


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2009)

Turbo


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2009)

( Turbo ) Train
( My father was an Engineer on "The Turbo". )  Toronto to Montreal or Montreal to Toronto in under four hours, including stops along the way. 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6e/Turbo_Train%2C_Montreal%2C_1973.jpg


----------



## BlueJingo (26 Nov 2009)

Thomas


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2009)

muffin
http://thomas.bimbobakeriesusa.com/popupVideoNook.htm

( Baked by a company called Bimbo Bakeries )


----------



## FDO (26 Nov 2009)

poor


----------



## SARgirl (26 Nov 2009)

Homeless


----------



## trigger324 (26 Nov 2009)

bum


----------



## mellian (26 Nov 2009)

loafer


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Nov 2009)

penny


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2009)

spend
( As in, to "spend a penny" in England )


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2009)

whiz


----------



## mariomike (26 Nov 2009)

Oz
Four politicians visit Oz. One for Heart, one for Brains, the third for Courage.
Bill Clinton says, "I'm here for Dorothy!"  ;D


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Nov 2009)

Ruby


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

Jack


----------



## trigger324 (27 Nov 2009)

Tripper


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2009)

Day


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Nov 2009)

Week


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2009)

Bi- (week).


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

polar


----------



## trigger324 (27 Nov 2009)

ice cap


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2009)

shrinkage (from global warming)


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

chilling


----------



## gcclarke (27 Nov 2009)

relaxing


----------



## Ambrosia (27 Nov 2009)

peaceful


----------



## mellian (27 Nov 2009)

tranquility


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

parkland


----------



## gcclarke (28 Nov 2009)

South (Park)


----------



## mariomike (28 Nov 2009)

cotton


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2009)

sheets


----------



## mariomike (28 Nov 2009)

music


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2009)

Compose


----------



## Vets Dottir (28 Nov 2009)

yourself


----------



## BlueJingo (29 Nov 2009)

myself


----------



## Vets Dottir (29 Nov 2009)

and


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2009)

Irene


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2009)

Hurricane


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2009)

Carolina


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2009)

south


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2009)

Dixie


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2009)

Cup


----------



## x512er (30 Nov 2009)

Size


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2009)

matters ( Does it? )


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Nov 2009)

Yes (or so I've heard)


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2009)

Asia.....(the band.)


----------



## mellian (30 Nov 2009)

Siberia


----------



## mariomike (30 Nov 2009)

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## bullitt (1 Dec 2009)

There is a band called Asia? lol


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2009)

Ingorant


----------



## gcclarke (1 Dec 2009)

redneck


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2009)

poverty


----------



## BlueJingo (1 Dec 2009)

Help


----------



## bullitt (1 Dec 2009)

911


----------



## krustyrl (1 Dec 2009)

September


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2009)

school


----------



## bullitt (1 Dec 2009)

Homework


----------



## AC 011 (2 Dec 2009)

Dog (the one that ate my homework)


----------



## Vets Dottir (2 Dec 2009)

bite


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2009)

occlusive


----------



## Spanky (2 Dec 2009)

ocular


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2009)

jockular


----------



## gcclarke (2 Dec 2009)

Amusing


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Dec 2009)

Anguish


----------



## helpup (7 Dec 2009)

optimism


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2009)

Cautious


----------



## Vets Dottir (7 Dec 2009)

reply


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Dec 2009)

answer


----------



## mellian (8 Dec 2009)

truth


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Dec 2009)

Duty


----------



## x512er (8 Dec 2009)

Valour


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Dec 2009)

courage


----------



## BlueJingo (9 Dec 2009)

Lion


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Dec 2009)

August


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2009)

September


----------



## gcclarke (9 Dec 2009)

Virgo


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2009)

Fargo


----------



## AC 011 (9 Dec 2009)

Wood chipper


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Dec 2009)

Wood pecker


----------



## trigger324 (15 Dec 2009)

woodchuck


----------



## sm1lodon (15 Dec 2009)

Camilla


----------



## BlueJingo (17 Dec 2009)

Woof  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2009)

dog


----------



## Vets Dottir (20 Dec 2009)

chow


----------



## x512er (20 Dec 2009)

Supper


----------



## Vets Dottir (20 Dec 2009)

time


----------



## gcclarke (21 Dec 2009)

Hourglass


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2009)

Figure


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2009)

skate


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2009)

blade


----------



## BlueJingo (21 Dec 2009)

Sling


----------



## gcclarke (21 Dec 2009)

David


----------



## trigger324 (21 Dec 2009)

goliath


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Dec 2009)

tank


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Dec 2009)

propane


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Dec 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2009)

WHAT?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Dec 2009)

pardon


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Dec 2009)

beg


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2009)

panhandle


----------



## mellian (22 Dec 2009)

street


----------



## krustyrl (22 Dec 2009)

Walker


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Dec 2009)

Texas Ranger


----------



## AC 011 (22 Dec 2009)

Chuck Norris   ;D


----------



## Teflon (22 Dec 2009)

Master of All


----------



## Vets Dottir (22 Dec 2009)

Heart


----------



## krustyrl (22 Dec 2009)

Breaker


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Dec 2009)

10-4


----------



## gunshy (22 Dec 2009)

Roger that!


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Dec 2009)

rabbit


----------



## McCurdy526 (23 Dec 2009)

rabbit? hmm.

pouncing


----------



## mellian (23 Dec 2009)

tackle


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2009)

block


----------



## mellian (23 Dec 2009)

roller derby


----------



## McCurdy526 (25 Dec 2009)

roll


----------



## Cdnarmybear (25 Dec 2009)

sausage


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Dec 2009)

stuffed


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Dec 2009)

Full.


----------



## Jammer (26 Dec 2009)

House (go the hell home now!)


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Dec 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> House (go the hell home now!)



Guests.  (Overstaying their welcome, I'm guessing.    )


----------



## McCurdy526 (26 Dec 2009)

Hotel (Where the guests can stay.)


----------



## BlueJingo (31 Dec 2009)

California


----------



## gunshy (2 Jan 2010)

Beaches  >


----------



## BearPusher (2 Jan 2010)

surfing


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2010)

waves


----------



## calamityjoe (2 Jan 2010)

compass


----------



## missing1 (2 Jan 2010)

Bearing


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

Deportment


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2010)

loophole


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

SNAFU


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2010)

acronym


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

LOL


----------



## McCurdy526 (3 Jan 2010)

FUNNY


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2010)

bone


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jan 2010)

Tibia


----------



## calamityjoe (3 Jan 2010)

tuba


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jan 2010)

Circus


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (3 Jan 2010)

elephant


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jan 2010)

(in the) room


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Jan 2010)

Dark


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2010)

horse


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

Saw


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2010)

tree


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

coat


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2010)

(of) Arms


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Jan 2010)

(of the) law


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2010)

school


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2010)

yard


----------



## calamityjoe (4 Jan 2010)

Shovel


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Jan 2010)

hole


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2010)

sewer


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Jan 2010)

Rat


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2010)

Pack


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

vacation


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2010)

Florida


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

Keys


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2010)

(of) Cocaine


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

Clapton


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Jan 2010)

eric


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2010)

(the) Red


----------



## trigger324 (4 Jan 2010)

baron


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Jan 2010)

Beef


----------



## Spanky (4 Jan 2010)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Beef


  Been there.

burger


----------



## Jager (4 Jan 2010)

dinner


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jan 2010)

Bell


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

sucks


----------



## Spanky (4 Jan 2010)

Lemons


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

Life


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Jan 2010)

women


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

maintenance


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

Tiffany & Co

 >


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Jan 2010)

pricey


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

Warranted

!!  ;D


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

Officer


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

Scroll


----------



## calamityjoe (5 Jan 2010)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

onions


----------



## gunshy (5 Jan 2010)

skins


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

potatoe


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jan 2010)

mash


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

grenade
( German Model 24 "Stielhandgranate" ) aka "potato masher".


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

Pot


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2010)

boil


----------



## FDO (5 Jan 2010)

Lance


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

bass


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

fish


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

Cod


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

liver


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

oil 

 ;D

(a"triple"!!) LOL


----------



## calamityjoe (5 Jan 2010)

fire


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

log


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

cabin


----------



## AC 011 (5 Jan 2010)

fever

:argue:


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (5 Jan 2010)

Flu


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Jan 2010)

headache


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

vomit


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

impaired


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

judgement


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

day


----------



## Spanky (5 Jan 2010)

light


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

sun


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

ray


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

gun


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jan 2010)

powder


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

keg


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Jan 2010)

Stand


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2010)

Last ( Stand )


----------



## BlueJingo (6 Jan 2010)

Breath


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2010)

mint


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2010)

condition


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2010)

state


----------



## missing1 (6 Jan 2010)

Department


----------



## gcclarke (7 Jan 2010)

(Department of) Redundancy (Department)


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2010)

(Department of Redundant) Redundancies


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2010)

superfluous


----------



## calamityjoe (7 Jan 2010)

Kilos


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (7 Jan 2010)

Pounds


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2010)

sterling


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2010)

silver


----------



## mariomike (7 Jan 2010)

Ranger 
http://claytonmoore.tripod.com/


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (7 Jan 2010)

gord


----------



## x512er (7 Jan 2010)

Howe.    (Mr. Hockey)


----------



## BlueJingo (8 Jan 2010)

Why  ;D


----------



## calamityjoe (8 Jan 2010)

Holy


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2010)

cow


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jan 2010)

Beef


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jan 2010)

Steak


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2010)

rare


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jan 2010)

jewels


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jan 2010)

Kicked....(in the....)


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jan 2010)

football


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jan 2010)

Soccer


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jan 2010)

rugby


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2010)

scrum


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jan 2010)

Ruck


----------



## CFR FCS (8 Jan 2010)

march (after all it is ARMY.ca)


----------



## calamityjoe (8 Jan 2010)

November (NATO phonetic alphabet...ARMY.ca   )


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jan 2010)

oscar  going along with the theme


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2010)

grouch


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2010)

Veronica


----------



## AndyRad (9 Jan 2010)

Archie


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2010)

Bunker


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2010)

hill


----------



## x512er (9 Jan 2010)

ski


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2010)

Polish


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jan 2010)

Wilno (Ontario)


----------



## BlueJingo (10 Jan 2010)

Winnipeg (Manitoba)


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2010)

flood


----------



## mariomike (10 Jan 2010)

carburetor


----------



## x512er (10 Jan 2010)

injection


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2010)

vaccine


----------



## Spanky (10 Jan 2010)

flu


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (10 Jan 2010)

H1N1


----------



## calamityjoe (10 Jan 2010)

BattleShip (did I ever play?)


----------



## mariomike (10 Jan 2010)

Kamikaze


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2010)

suicide


----------



## Dean22 (10 Jan 2010)

depression


----------



## mariomike (10 Jan 2010)

unemployment


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (10 Jan 2010)

EI (Employment Insurance)


----------



## calamityjoe (11 Jan 2010)

E.T.


----------



## BearPusher (11 Jan 2010)

home


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Jan 2010)

school


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2010)

homework


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2010)

lessons


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2010)

learned


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Jan 2010)

taught


----------



## BearPusher (11 Jan 2010)

taunt


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Jan 2010)

fight


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2010)

club


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2010)

hair  ;D


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Jan 2010)

Appointment 


^ LMAO


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jan 2010)

Promotion


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2010)

Raise


----------



## mariomike (11 Jan 2010)

Poker


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Jan 2010)

face


----------



## gcclarke (12 Jan 2010)

Butter


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2010)

Margarine


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2010)

grease


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

oil


----------



## gcclarke (12 Jan 2010)

slick


----------



## calamityjoe (12 Jan 2010)

flick


----------



## BearPusher (12 Jan 2010)

movie


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

theater


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2010)

operation ( military or surgical )


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

hysterectomy


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2010)

hysterical


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

laughter


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2010)

belly


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2010)

dancer


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

stripper


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2010)

Paint


(vice Vern)


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

Body


(vice Versa)


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2010)

slam


(vice LMAO)


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

Bam (thank you mamn)


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2010)

pebbles


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

Flinstones


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2010)

Bedrock


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

sand stone


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2010)

Soap (stone)


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2010)

Operation ( Soap ).


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jan 2010)

vasectomy


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2010)

NO!


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2010)

(NO)   ....thanks


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2010)

No Pof !!


----------



## BearPusher (13 Jan 2010)

poofy


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2010)

Hair


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (13 Jan 2010)

gel


----------



## AMcLeod (13 Jan 2010)

cut


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2010)

throat


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (13 Jan 2010)

Infection


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2010)

quarantine


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2010)

restrict


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2010)

chaperon ( or chaperone? )

( Have a _good_ time, but not a *great* time! )


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (13 Jan 2010)

Mom and dad..



(never can have fun when they tag along)


----------



## BearPusher (13 Jan 2010)

marriage


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (13 Jan 2010)

divorce


----------



## mellian (13 Jan 2010)

single


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

serving


----------



## gcclarke (14 Jan 2010)

waiting (tables)


----------



## lennoj (14 Jan 2010)

*still * (waiting) ... a very bad sequel


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

(still) water


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (14 Jan 2010)

Salt


----------



## CFR FCS (14 Jan 2010)

Road (Salt)


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2010)

Apples


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2010)

oranges


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

bananas


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2010)

crazy


----------



## mellian (14 Jan 2010)

insanity


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

(phsyc) ward


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2010)

Beaver....(as in Leave it to..)


----------



## BlueJingo (14 Jan 2010)

Nickle


----------



## lennoj (14 Jan 2010)

plated


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2010)

gold


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

Chain


----------



## BearPusher (14 Jan 2010)

link


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

website (link)


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2010)

Forum


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2010)

toga!!!


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

PARTY!!!


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2010)

Animal


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

Cow


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2010)

dairy


----------



## calamityjoe (14 Jan 2010)

Evil


----------



## SocialyDistorted (14 Jan 2010)

Darkness


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (15 Jan 2010)

abyss


----------



## gcclarke (15 Jan 2010)

Gaze



> If you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you.
> - F. Nietzsche


----------



## Sapplicant (16 Jan 2010)

Spectator


----------



## trigger324 (16 Jan 2010)

sport


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2010)

drink


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2010)

thirst


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2010)

Burp


----------



## Spanky (16 Jan 2010)

relief


----------



## trigger324 (16 Jan 2010)

map


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2010)

Chart


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2010)

pie


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2010)

Shepherd's....


----------



## mellian (16 Jan 2010)

dog


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jan 2010)

Pile


----------



## mariomike (16 Jan 2010)

Ernie ( Pyle )


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2010)

Bert


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2010)

Gay  (were they.??  LoL.!)


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2010)

carefree


----------



## trigger324 (18 Jan 2010)

highway


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (18 Jan 2010)

of heros


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2010)

worship


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (18 Jan 2010)

Respect


----------



## calamityjoe (18 Jan 2010)

Denial


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jan 2010)

Acceptance


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (18 Jan 2010)

rejection


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

letter


----------



## Lerch (19 Jan 2010)

envelope


----------



## calamityjoe (19 Jan 2010)

to lick


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (19 Jan 2010)

Glue


----------



## trigger324 (19 Jan 2010)

krazy


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2010)

Karpet


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (19 Jan 2010)

Rug


----------



## mellian (19 Jan 2010)

magic


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

genie


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

bottle


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2010)

neck


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jan 2010)

kiss


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2010)

French


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

braid


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (19 Jan 2010)

Chicken


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2010)

Giblets


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2010)

pie


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (19 Jan 2010)

crust


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Jan 2010)

pizza


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (20 Jan 2010)

Peperoni


----------



## gunshy (20 Jan 2010)

stick


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Jan 2010)

hockey


----------



## gcclarke (20 Jan 2010)

Ice


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2010)

Maiden


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Jan 2010)

name


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2010)

game


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (20 Jan 2010)

Monopoly


----------



## gcclarke (21 Jan 2010)

Cartel


----------



## BlueJingo (21 Jan 2010)

Drug


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Jan 2010)

screening


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jan 2010)

search


----------



## AndyRad (21 Jan 2010)

lost


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (21 Jan 2010)

(and) found


----------



## calamityjoe (22 Jan 2010)

forsaken


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2010)

abandoned


----------



## observor 69 (22 Jan 2010)

Visual of abandoned.   

My Little Nash Rambler.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk-LH0-Wq4g&feature=related


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Jan 2010)

Beep Beep (Nash Rambler) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1c4QZGQw5o


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2010)

roadrunner


----------



## CFR FCS (23 Jan 2010)

Coyote (Wiley E.)


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2010)

recce


----------



## Goose (23 Jan 2010)

Armoured   :tank2:


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2010)

dragoons


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2010)

track


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (23 Jan 2010)

(and) field


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jan 2010)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> (and) field



(artilery) guns


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (23 Jan 2010)

Kill


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2010)

zone


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (23 Jan 2010)

Defense


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jan 2010)

Corps


----------



## gcclarke (23 Jan 2010)

Corpse


----------



## x512er (23 Jan 2010)

Corpus


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jan 2010)

Christi


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2010)

krusty


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (23 Jan 2010)

Clown


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jan 2010)

(hehehe)  shoes


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (23 Jan 2010)

boots


----------



## FutureQYR (24 Jan 2010)

laces


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2010)

leathers


----------



## x512er (24 Jan 2010)

whips


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2010)

chains


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (24 Jan 2010)

Gag ball


----------



## observor 69 (24 Jan 2010)

ball and chain


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2010)

prison


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2010)

Dorchester


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2010)

(todfays prisons ..too...)   Luxurious


----------



## REDinstaller (24 Jan 2010)

leageur


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Jan 2010)

Lager


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2010)

ale


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (27 Jan 2010)

Indian (pale ale)


----------



## trigger324 (27 Jan 2010)

motorcycles


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2010)

gang


----------



## Missin_1 (27 Jan 2010)

banger


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jan 2010)

Sausage.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (27 Jan 2010)

polish


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2010)

shine


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (27 Jan 2010)

(those) boots


----------



## gcclarke (28 Jan 2010)

(are made for) walking


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2010)

stick


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2010)

Memory


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2010)

loss


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2010)

(Toronto Maple) Leaf

 :crybaby:


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2010)

Cup....(as in Stanley...as in NOT THIS YEAR OR PROBABLY NEXT.!!)    :crybaby:  :threat:


----------



## Missin_1 (28 Jan 2010)

Canteen


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (28 Jan 2010)

Water


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2010)

buffalo (either the animal or trailer)

 ;D


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2010)

Wings


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (28 Jan 2010)

chicken


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2010)

scared


----------



## calamityjoe (28 Jan 2010)

Auto de Fé


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2010)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Auto de Fé


 ???

Umm, penance?


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2010)

penalty


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (29 Jan 2010)

Tripping


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2010)

Hallucinating


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2010)

mirage


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> mirage



camp


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (29 Jan 2010)

hoochie


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2010)

koochie   ;D


----------



## gcclarke (30 Jan 2010)

nookie


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2010)

cookie


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (30 Jan 2010)

Chocolate (chip)


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2010)

fondue


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (30 Jan 2010)

Cheese


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2010)

Marble


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2010)

mountain


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Jan 2010)

skiing


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (31 Jan 2010)

Snow


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2010)

Cone


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (31 Jan 2010)

Traffic


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2010)

jam


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (31 Jan 2010)

Toast


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jan 2010)

burn


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (31 Jan 2010)

Fire


----------



## calamityjoe (31 Jan 2010)

fun (in the sun)


----------



## wildman0101 (31 Jan 2010)

scorching (as in fire-fun in the sun wear lots of lotion)
possibly a heat related substance(hint)
cheers 
                   scoty b


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2010)

(cattle) branding


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2010)

stamp


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (1 Feb 2010)

Letter


----------



## gcclarke (1 Feb 2010)

Opener


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (1 Feb 2010)

Can (opener)


----------



## AndyRad (1 Feb 2010)

bottle


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2010)

spin   :-*


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2010)

(My)     boss


----------



## calamityjoe (1 Feb 2010)

anger


----------



## REDinstaller (1 Feb 2010)

Feelings ( only allowed one so choose well)


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2010)

Music

(or _not_!!  :-X  Gawd, I'm old.)


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2010)

Lyric


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2010)

melody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QJsD4JD9eg&feature=related
You're not old, Vern. Good music is timeless.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2010)

harmony


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (2 Feb 2010)

symphony


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2010)

bittersweet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx3m4e45bTo


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2010)

Win


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (2 Feb 2010)

Loss


----------



## KnightShift (3 Feb 2010)

(of) Sanity  :blotto:


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2010)

insanity


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Feb 2010)

hereditary (you get it from your kids!!)


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (3 Feb 2010)

Medical


----------



## AndyRad (3 Feb 2010)

probe


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (3 Feb 2010)

Alien


----------



## calamityjoe (3 Feb 2010)

alienated


----------



## KnightShift (4 Feb 2010)

cast out


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2010)

troll (as in fishing)


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Feb 2010)

Motor


----------



## calamityjoe (4 Feb 2010)

rotor


----------



## shilohshy (4 Feb 2010)

brakes


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2010)

air


----------



## calamityjoe (4 Feb 2010)

guitar


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2010)

hero ®


----------



## gcclarke (4 Feb 2010)

Sandwich


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2010)

(just great ,,,now i'm..)   HUNGRY.!!


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (4 Feb 2010)

Country


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Feb 2010)

star


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2010)

studded


----------



## McCurdy526 (5 Feb 2010)

Metal


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2010)

Head    :rage:


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2010)

Mistress

 ;D


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Feb 2010)

Tiger (woods)


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2010)

paper (tiger)


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2010)

route


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2010)

card


----------



## gcclarke (5 Feb 2010)

Wild


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2010)

Child


----------



## calamityjoe (5 Feb 2010)

hood


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2010)

boyz (in da)   ;D


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Feb 2010)

Ghetto


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2010)

blaster


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2010)

master


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2010)

debater... (Austin Powers)


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Feb 2010)

(Debate) Team


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2010)

America


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Feb 2010)

(world) Police


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Feb 2010)

car


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (5 Feb 2010)

Dodge


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2010)

evade


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2010)

escape


----------



## KnightShift (5 Feb 2010)

Divorce


----------



## calamityjoe (6 Feb 2010)

(white) elephant


----------



## shilohshy (6 Feb 2010)

mammal


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2010)

mammary


----------



## McCurdy526 (6 Feb 2010)

Gland


----------



## calamityjoe (6 Feb 2010)

(glandular) fever


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (6 Feb 2010)

Flu


----------



## McCurdy526 (6 Feb 2010)

(flu is your) Enemy


----------



## calamityjoe (6 Feb 2010)

(super-FLU-ous) kilogrammes


----------



## SocialyDistorted (9 Feb 2010)

units (unit of measurement)


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2010)

sections


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2010)

syndicate


----------



## KnightShift (10 Feb 2010)

Criminal


----------



## shilohshy (10 Feb 2010)

Thug       :threat:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Feb 2010)

India 


> The English word "thug" comes from the Hindi word "thug", meaning "conman". It is one of many Indian words borrowed into English during the British colonial period. The English connotation of 'thug' is synonymous with terms like hoodlum and hooligan, indicating a person (who may or may not be anti-social) who harasses others, usually for hire.[citation needed] People regarded as thugs might commit assault (or 'menace'), battery, even robbery and grievous bodily harm, but they usually stop short of murder. Additionally, "thugs" usually travel in pairs, though they can work alone or in groups of four to six members, and are typically open about their presence (except to law enforcement officials); while "Thuggee" were covert and operated as members of a group, often called a "Thuggee cult" by the British. Hence, the word "Thuggee" is capitalised while the word "thug" usually is not; which enables distinction of a "Thug" (here, a short form of "Thuggee") from a "thug".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thuggee


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2010)

rubber


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2010)

safe


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (11 Feb 2010)

Cracker


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2010)

fire


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2010)

eater


----------



## shilohshy (12 Feb 2010)

ant (eater)


----------



## calamityjoe (12 Feb 2010)

teaser


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (13 Feb 2010)

Stripper


----------



## shilohshy (13 Feb 2010)

dancer


----------



## calamityjoe (13 Feb 2010)

Tango


----------



## REDinstaller (15 Feb 2010)

Strathcona


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Feb 2010)

Gravy


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (16 Feb 2010)

Poutine


----------



## calamityjoe (16 Feb 2010)

Quebec


----------



## trigger324 (16 Feb 2010)

nordiques


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2010)

hockey


----------



## gcclarke (16 Feb 2010)

gold


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Feb 2010)

medal


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (17 Feb 2010)

Canada


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Feb 2010)

Country


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2010)

wide


----------



## missing1 (20 Feb 2010)

open


----------



## CFR FCS (20 Feb 2010)

spaces


----------



## calamityjoe (20 Feb 2010)

Physic


----------



## Dean22 (21 Feb 2010)

Science


----------



## calamityjoe (21 Feb 2010)

strictness


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2010)

bully


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Feb 2010)

Beef


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2010)

beast


----------



## gcclarke (21 Feb 2010)

breast


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2010)

chicken


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2010)

Royal


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2010)




----------



## calamityjoe (22 Feb 2010)

Olympics Games


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Feb 2010)

Torch


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2010)

flashlight


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2010)

beam


----------



## gcclarke (22 Feb 2010)

Smile


----------



## REDinstaller (22 Feb 2010)

Sniper


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Feb 2010)

deadly (accurate)


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Feb 2010)

Sins


----------



## dangerboy (22 Feb 2010)

Seven


----------



## gcclarke (22 Feb 2010)

(7) Ate (9)


----------



## calamityjoe (23 Feb 2010)

sick


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2010)

puppy


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2010)

happiness (is a warm puppy)


----------



## calamityjoe (23 Feb 2010)

Cats (taste better)


----------



## Dean22 (23 Feb 2010)

furball


----------



## AndyRad (23 Feb 2010)

carpet cleaner


----------



## Jourdan (23 Feb 2010)

foam


----------



## calamityjoe (23 Feb 2010)

Neurotically yours


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2010)

paranoid


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Feb 2010)

Sabbath


----------



## gcclarke (24 Feb 2010)

Rest


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2010)

relax


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2010)

vacation!!!   8)


----------



## Jourdan (24 Feb 2010)

sunburn


----------



## calamityjoe (24 Feb 2010)

doomsday


----------



## BlueJingo (26 Feb 2010)

Wedding Day


----------



## calamityjoe (27 Feb 2010)

Auction


----------



## gcclarke (1 Mar 2010)

Skeleton (bonus points to the first who can guess what the link between auction and Skeleton is.)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Mar 2010)

Montgomery  ;D


----------



## Northalbertan (1 Mar 2010)

Ward


----------



## AC 011 (2 Mar 2010)

Cleaver


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2010)

chopping


----------



## krustyrl (2 Mar 2010)

splinter


----------



## HavocSteve (2 Mar 2010)

Cast


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (2 Mar 2010)

broken


----------



## krustyrl (2 Mar 2010)

hearted (me)


----------



## Jourdan (11 Mar 2010)

shart


----------



## calamityjoe (13 Mar 2010)

Blast


----------



## gcclarke (13 Mar 2010)

Doors


----------



## calamityjoe (14 Mar 2010)

heavens


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2010)

sake


----------



## gcclarke (14 Mar 2010)

Sushi


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Mar 2010)

raw


----------



## krustyrl (14 Mar 2010)

war


----------



## observor 69 (14 Mar 2010)

War What is it good for ....absolutely nothing !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy9vLhid11o&feature=related


----------



## calamityjoe (14 Mar 2010)

WTF


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2010)

webspeak


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2010)

gibberish


----------



## gcclarke (14 Mar 2010)

Jabberwocky


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Mar 2010)

Python


----------



## trigger324 (14 Mar 2010)

circus


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Mar 2010)

Ring


----------



## missing1 (15 Mar 2010)

Nose


----------



## trigger324 (15 Mar 2010)

bloody


----------



## fischer10 (15 Mar 2010)

Broken


----------



## missing1 (15 Mar 2010)

Arrow


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2010)

quiver


----------



## calamityjoe (16 Mar 2010)

thrill


----------



## gcclarke (16 Mar 2010)

elate


----------



## Jourdan (16 Mar 2010)

weed


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2010)

tumble


----------



## fischer10 (16 Mar 2010)

Descent


----------



## Jourdan (20 Mar 2010)

( into)  HELL!!!!!!! >


----------



## gcclarke (20 Mar 2010)

(via a) Handbasket


----------



## krustyrl (20 Mar 2010)

Wicker


----------



## fischer10 (20 Mar 2010)

Boy


----------



## mellian (20 Mar 2010)

girl


----------



## calamityjoe (20 Mar 2010)

no doubt


----------



## gcclarke (20 Mar 2010)

Bananas


----------



## trigger324 (20 Mar 2010)

peels


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Mar 2010)

strips


----------



## LineJumper (21 Mar 2010)

bacon


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2010)

smoked


----------



## fischer10 (21 Mar 2010)

Bacon


----------



## missing1 (21 Mar 2010)

Bits


----------



## gcclarke (21 Mar 2010)

Bites


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Mar 2010)

snacks


----------



## LineJumper (22 Mar 2010)

Scooby


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2010)

Doo


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2010)

Do


----------



## snoman317 (22 Mar 2010)

Dew


----------



## calamityjoe (22 Mar 2010)

Mountain


----------



## helpup (22 Mar 2010)

Range's


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2010)

Possession



('s=possesive, not plural) ;D


----------



## helpup (22 Mar 2010)

obsessive

and I sit corrected.  I actually thought twice about the " ' "  however.....................


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2010)

compulsive


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2010)

disorder


----------



## calamityjoe (23 Mar 2010)

Joker


----------



## fischer10 (23 Mar 2010)

Batman


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2010)

Stretch Armstrong


----------



## helpup (23 Mar 2010)

We Vibe  II


----------



## McCurdy526 (24 Mar 2010)

Hahahaha ^^^ Pleasure?


----------



## fischer10 (25 Mar 2010)

inappropriate ...... hahahaha


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2010)

stupid   :


----------



## calamityjoe (25 Mar 2010)

FUFMe (xDDD)


----------



## calamityjoe (31 Mar 2010)

Huhuhu (?)


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2010)

nonsense


----------



## fischer10 (31 Mar 2010)

Incense


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Incense



Pot


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2010)

Weed


----------



## AC 011 (31 Mar 2010)

Whacker


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Apr 2010)

duck


----------



## LineJumper (1 Apr 2010)

feathers


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2010)

tar


----------



## LineJumper (1 Apr 2010)

bon bon


----------



## trigger324 (2 Apr 2010)

shake


----------



## calamityjoe (2 Apr 2010)

Proteins


----------



## fischer10 (3 Apr 2010)

Bones


----------



## trigger324 (3 Apr 2010)

McCoy


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2010)

real


----------



## calamityjoe (6 Apr 2010)

Reality


----------



## missing1 (6 Apr 2010)

check


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2010)

mate


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2010)

First


----------



## fischer10 (6 Apr 2010)

Second


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2010)

tier


----------



## helpup (7 Apr 2010)

crying


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Apr 2010)

Homophone


----------



## helpup (7 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Homophone



Typo?!?  Or is there a new type of phone on the market?  A step in our evolution or is this the homogenous Milk thing.  

On the chance that you meant homophobe,  ;D

Hoover ( Me thinks he doth protest too much)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Apr 2010)

No spelling error
It went:
Tier
Crying
Homophone.

As in "tier" and "tear" are homophones, in that they sound the same, but have different spellings.  "Homo" = same, "Phone" = sound.

("Homophobe" is a contraction, I believe, of homosexualphobe, as "homophobe" would mean fear of one's self or those like you ["homo" = same "phobe" irrational fear])


----------



## helpup (7 Apr 2010)

Well spank my bottom and call it a good day.  I was not familiar with that word TV.  
And with the other Thread I learned another word ( or it's proper use and spelling)  Two things new in one day.  I really have to start hitting the Thesaurus again and put down those comic books.

I will change mine to 

Homily


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Apr 2010)

Lesson 


(and I'm NOT spanking your bottom) ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Apr 2010)

teach


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2010)

punishment

Spanking brought that to mind.    >


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2010)

discipline


----------



## fischer10 (7 Apr 2010)

Perfection


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Apr 2010)

Me  :threat:


----------



## gt102 (8 Apr 2010)

Flawed


(couldn't help it!  :nod


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Apr 2010)

Logic


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2010)

Spock (Mr.)


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

Awesome


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Apr 2010)

CHUCK NORRIS


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2010)

Again


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

Jaws


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Apr 2010)

life


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

universe


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Apr 2010)

Miss


----------



## gt102 (9 Apr 2010)

Wife


----------



## gunshy (10 Apr 2010)

EX!  ;D (happily divorced)


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2010)

Coelis!


----------



## Yrys (11 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Coelis!



Video

(and good music)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Apr 2010)

Radiostar


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Apr 2010)

killed


----------



## gt102 (12 Apr 2010)

revived


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Apr 2010)

Zombie


----------



## gt102 (12 Apr 2010)

Lumberjack


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Apr 2010)

timber


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Apr 2010)

line


----------



## KnightShift (13 Apr 2010)

Fishing


----------



## gt102 (13 Apr 2010)

beer


----------



## missing1 (13 Apr 2010)

Nuts


----------



## gcclarke (13 Apr 2010)

Squirrel


----------



## gt102 (13 Apr 2010)

Spaz


----------



## luc-radis (13 Apr 2010)

news radio


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2010)

luc-radis said:
			
		

> news radio



From spaz?   ???

Okay:  boring


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Apr 2010)

weather


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2010)

vane  ;D


----------



## fischer10 (13 Apr 2010)

Shame


----------



## gcclarke (14 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> From spaz?   ???
> 
> Okay:  boring
> 
> Not my word, but I'm going to assume it has to do with the Andy Dick. You know, the jerk who got Phil Hartman killed (by giving Phil's wife, who had been sober for a decade some cocaine. She eventually killed him in a drug addled state). He's a spaz in real life, and he was also called it on the show by Phil's character.



Shame - > Fig Leaf


----------



## gt102 (14 Apr 2010)

Marble


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2010)

floor


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2010)

Linoleum


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

petroleum


----------



## gt102 (14 Apr 2010)

Jello


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Apr 2010)

shooter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Apr 2010)

Marksmen


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2010)

target


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2010)

GRIT


----------



## gt102 (14 Apr 2010)

Dirt


----------



## Strike (14 Apr 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Dirt


 Rumours


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2010)

Hear-say


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2010)

non-admissible


----------



## luc-radis (14 Apr 2010)

court


----------



## Yrys (14 Apr 2010)

tennis


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2010)

....shoes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Apr 2010)

many


----------



## gt102 (15 Apr 2010)

Asian


----------



## gcclarke (15 Apr 2010)

Food


----------



## gt102 (15 Apr 2010)

Lunch


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2010)

Break


----------



## luc-radis (15 Apr 2010)

fast


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2010)

starve


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2010)

deprive


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2010)

private


----------



## gt102 (15 Apr 2010)

rank


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2010)

stench


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Apr 2010)

gas


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2010)

fuel


----------



## KnightShift (15 Apr 2010)

fire


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Apr 2010)

wood


----------



## gt102 (15 Apr 2010)

nail


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2010)

hammer


----------



## gt102 (15 Apr 2010)

woman


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2010)

man


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2010)

hood


"All men are afraid in battle. The coward is the one who lets his fear overcome his sense of duty. Duty is the essence of manhood." - General George S. Patton 
...edited to include the quote. One of my favourites, so it shouldn't go unoticed here  ;D.


----------



## luc-radis (16 Apr 2010)

robin


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Apr 2010)

Batman


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Apr 2010)

batwing


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2010)

sleeve


----------



## Dou You (16 Apr 2010)

shirt


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2010)

Tee


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2010)

golf


----------



## gt102 (16 Apr 2010)

balls


----------



## newmet (16 Apr 2010)

soccer


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2010)

mom


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2010)

baby


----------



## Xcalibar (16 Apr 2010)

powder


----------



## CFR FCS (16 Apr 2010)

keg


----------



## Dou You (17 Apr 2010)

stand


----------



## Jacqueline (17 Apr 2010)

up


----------



## AndyRad (17 Apr 2010)

down


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2010)

comforter


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2010)

hug


----------



## Yrys (17 Apr 2010)

man


----------



## missing1 (17 Apr 2010)

Bear


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2010)

The Black ...

 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2010)

...Death


----------



## luc-radis (17 Apr 2010)

plague


----------



## MP_Bound (17 Apr 2010)

stag


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2010)

doe


----------



## Jacqueline (17 Apr 2010)

slice (of bread)


----------



## Dou You (18 Apr 2010)

cut


----------



## krustyrl (18 Apr 2010)

blood


----------



## luc-radis (18 Apr 2010)

sausage :-X


----------



## MP_Bound (18 Apr 2010)

lunch


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2010)

meat


----------



## Dou You (18 Apr 2010)

red


----------



## Xcalibar (18 Apr 2010)

Scare


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Apr 2010)

clucker (chicken)


----------



## gt102 (19 Apr 2010)

roasted


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Apr 2010)

peanuts


----------



## gt102 (19 Apr 2010)

allergic


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2010)

reaction


----------



## gt102 (19 Apr 2010)

nuclear


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Apr 2010)

sandwhich


----------



## gt102 (19 Apr 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> sandwhich



I could question, but I don't think I want too...

*Wheat*


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

barley


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Apr 2010)

Beer! 


nuclear-sub.....sub-sandwhich (im hungry)


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

Tap


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2010)

spinal


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

column


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

row


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Apr 2010)

boat


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

load


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Apr 2010)

master


----------



## luc-radis (19 Apr 2010)

.... no I won't....  instead..... Chief


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

Petty


(And, had I been you luc-radis, I'd have typed "baiter" in response to the last)


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2010)

quibble


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

spats


(Here's looking at Edward!!)

 :cheers:


----------



## gt102 (19 Apr 2010)

kilt


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

tartan


----------



## Duke Lantoran (19 Apr 2010)

Highlander


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

Caper


----------



## Xcalibar (19 Apr 2010)

The Great Muppet.


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

Kermit


----------



## Duke Lantoran (19 Apr 2010)

frog


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Apr 2010)

Bayonet


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

Fitting


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2010)

room


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

Attention.!!


----------



## Xcalibar (19 Apr 2010)

Pay.


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2010)

price


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

chopper


----------



## luc-radis (19 Apr 2010)

Angel >


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2010)

Halo


----------



## Duke Lantoran (19 Apr 2010)

Spartan


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Apr 2010)

no toilet paper


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Apr 2010)

SOL
i guess  ???


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2010)

Miss Hydro said:
			
		

> no toilet paper



Which "ONE" word are you using?


     no;

     toilet; or

     paper




This is afterall "word", singular, "association".


----------



## Dou You (20 Apr 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> SOL
> i guess  ???


unfortunate


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2010)

unencumbered


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2010)

free


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2010)

mason


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2010)

stone


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2010)

tablet


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2010)

pill


----------



## gt102 (20 Apr 2010)

drugs


----------



## gcclarke (20 Apr 2010)

Pfizer


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2010)

company


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2010)

man


----------



## gt102 (20 Apr 2010)

war


----------



## luc-radis (20 Apr 2010)

pigs!

That's a great song. :nod:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Apr 2010)

BACON!   ;D


----------



## gt102 (20 Apr 2010)

Life


----------



## Dou You (21 Apr 2010)

saver


----------



## fischer10 (21 Apr 2010)

Emotion


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Apr 2010)

locomotion


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

dance


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2010)

card


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

tarot


----------



## gt102 (21 Apr 2010)

carrot


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

bunny


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Apr 2010)

Playboy


----------



## gt102 (21 Apr 2010)

Juicy


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

fruit


----------



## gt102 (21 Apr 2010)

salad (I almost wrote 'juicy')


----------



## luc-radis (21 Apr 2010)

tossed


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

cookies


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Apr 2010)

tasty


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

freeze


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

cougar (John Mellencamp)


----------



## gt102 (21 Apr 2010)

tiger


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2010)

stripes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Apr 2010)

funny


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

guy


----------



## Dou You (21 Apr 2010)

buddy


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

mac


----------



## Dou You (21 Apr 2010)

apple


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

fritter


----------



## Griffon (21 Apr 2010)

Donut


----------



## gt102 (21 Apr 2010)

copper


----------



## Duke Lantoran (21 Apr 2010)

bronze


----------



## Dou You (21 Apr 2010)

silver


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2010)

quick


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Apr 2010)

feet


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

yardstick


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Apr 2010)

graduated

 > (My first thought was spanking because my parents used to tan my behind with one!) :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2010)

Licence


----------



## KnightShift (22 Apr 2010)

Revoked


----------



## calamityjoe (22 Apr 2010)

Brain


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2010)

Pinky


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Apr 2010)

Swear


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2010)

Blasphemy


----------



## gt102 (22 Apr 2010)

Officers.  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2010)

Mess


----------



## gcclarke (22 Apr 2010)

Beer


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

goggles


----------



## Duke Lantoran (22 Apr 2010)

diver


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Apr 2010)

rescue


----------



## Griffon (22 Apr 2010)

helicopter


----------



## gt102 (22 Apr 2010)

helicocksuckers

(been watching too much TPB


----------



## Dou You (22 Apr 2010)

Bubbles



			
				The Crowe said:
			
		

> helicocksuckers
> 
> (been watching too much TPB


HAHAHA  ;D
"Oh is there something flying behind us right now? Looks just like a police helicocksucker!"


----------



## gt102 (22 Apr 2010)

Soap


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Apr 2010)

suds


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2010)

beer!!   :cheers:  (Laundry was a close second   )


----------



## Duke Lantoran (22 Apr 2010)

Rum


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2010)

( and ) Coke


----------



## gt102 (22 Apr 2010)

cocaine

(Just read http://www.thespec.com/News/BreakingNews/article/756638)


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2010)

crackhouse


----------



## Griffon (22 Apr 2010)

pipe


----------



## fischer10 (22 Apr 2010)

Dream


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2010)

Team


----------



## gt102 (22 Apr 2010)

A


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2010)

alphabet


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2010)

Phonetic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Apr 2010)

spelling


----------



## Dou You (22 Apr 2010)

bee


----------



## Griffon (22 Apr 2010)

sting


----------



## Dou You (22 Apr 2010)

(CF-18) Hornet  ;D


----------



## Duke Lantoran (22 Apr 2010)

(F/A 22) Raptor


----------



## Dou You (22 Apr 2010)

T-Rex


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2010)

Raptor


----------



## calamityjoe (22 Apr 2010)

hate (basket ball)


----------



## McCurdy526 (22 Apr 2010)

3-pointer


----------



## luc-radis (22 Apr 2010)

threeway


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2010)

...interesting..??


----------



## gunshy (22 Apr 2010)

feet


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2010)

(interesting...)  ....   feat.


----------



## Dou You (23 Apr 2010)

featuring


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Apr 2010)

Norris  >


----------



## Dou You (23 Apr 2010)

Chuck


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Apr 2010)

wood


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2010)

knock


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2010)

over


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2010)

under


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Apr 2010)

belly


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Apr 2010)

jelly


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2010)

fish


----------



## gcclarke (23 Apr 2010)

Chips


----------



## Dou You (23 Apr 2010)

Lays


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2010)

Lei's  (as in Hawaiian)


----------



## Dou You (23 Apr 2010)

laid (as in getting) haha  ;D


----------



## gt102 (23 Apr 2010)

booty


----------



## Griffon (23 Apr 2010)

call


----------



## luc-radis (23 Apr 2010)

sign


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Apr 2010)

omen


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2010)

Damien


----------



## Duke Lantoran (23 Apr 2010)

666


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Apr 2010)

triple


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Apr 2010)

trouble


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2010)

maker


----------



## gt102 (24 Apr 2010)

baker


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Apr 2010)

cake


----------



## calamityjoe (24 Apr 2010)

heaven (tiramisu)


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2010)

hell   >


----------



## missing1 (24 Apr 2010)

fire


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Apr 2010)

base


----------



## 2010newbie (24 Apr 2010)

jump


----------



## krustyrl (24 Apr 2010)

master


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2010)

Jedi


----------



## Duke Lantoran (24 Apr 2010)

Sith


----------



## krustyrl (24 Apr 2010)

Sikh


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Apr 2010)

Hide


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Apr 2010)

camouflage


----------



## krustyrl (24 Apr 2010)

(real ) tree    :warstory:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Apr 2010)

bark


----------



## Duke Lantoran (25 Apr 2010)

dog


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2010)

cat


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Apr 2010)

woman


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Apr 2010)

wonder (ful)


----------



## missing1 (25 Apr 2010)

Ponder


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Apr 2010)

life


----------



## calamityjoe (25 Apr 2010)

beauty


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2010)

beast


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Apr 2010)

Wayne (inside joke some Sig Ops may get)


----------



## Dou You (25 Apr 2010)

Garth


----------



## fischer10 (25 Apr 2010)

Elephant


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Apr 2010)

Pink


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Apr 2010)

Eye


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2010)

Mk 1


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Apr 2010)

escort


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

service


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

Smile!


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2010)

Cheese


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2010)

Crackers


----------



## Duke Lantoran (26 Apr 2010)

Wine


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

Tears


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2010)

Crocodile


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

alligator


----------



## Duke Lantoran (26 Apr 2010)

(Mick) Dundee


----------



## AC 011 (26 Apr 2010)

Bonnie (Dundee)


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2010)

Clyde


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

River


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2010)

Phoenix


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

ashes


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

Lye


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2010)

ventilation


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

fumes


----------



## gt102 (26 Apr 2010)

huffing


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2010)

paint


----------



## calamityjoe (26 Apr 2010)

airbrush


----------



## Dou You (26 Apr 2010)

hairbrush


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2010)

wire (brush)


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2010)

Morse


----------



## Dou You (26 Apr 2010)

code


----------



## Griffon (26 Apr 2010)

manchester


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Apr 2010)

united


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Apr 2010)

front


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

storm


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2010)

troops


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Apr 2010)

starship


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2010)

Jefferson


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2010)

Airplane


----------



## VIChris (26 Apr 2010)

Paper


----------



## calamityjoe (26 Apr 2010)

scisors


----------



## Spanky (26 Apr 2010)

rock


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

Gibraltar


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2010)

Monkey


----------



## Dou You (26 Apr 2010)

bars


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Apr 2010)

chocolate


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2010)

truffle


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2010)

fungus


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2010)

Toe-jam


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Apr 2010)

football


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2010)

bicycle  (kick)


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Apr 2010)

Queen
("I want to ride my...")


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2010)

Mercury (Freddie)


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2010)

Fat.(bottomed girls make the rockin world go 'round)


----------



## gcclarke (28 Apr 2010)

Sugar


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2010)

Cash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2CDYbnlNbE


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2010)

Cow


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2010)

tipping


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2010)

service


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2010)

Smile


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2010)

King
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I85ApzR43jU


----------



## Duke Lantoran (28 Apr 2010)

Hannibal


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2010)

Operation
http://compunews.com/s13/hannibal.htm


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2010)

Overlord


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2010)

Landlord


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2010)

rent


----------



## spear (28 Apr 2010)

warlord


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Apr 2010)

Lord!


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2010)

good


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2010)

riddance


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Apr 2010)

rats


----------



## Dou You (28 Apr 2010)

mice


----------



## VIChris (29 Apr 2010)

blind


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2010)

bat


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2010)

referee  (hockey)


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

Zebra


----------



## Jammer (29 Apr 2010)

Dalmatian


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

coast 

Google it!!


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2010)

Guard


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

Striker


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> coast
> 
> Google it!!


[tangent]  Didn't need to! [/tangent]
Flint


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

stone


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

Stick


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2010)

( of ) dynamite


----------



## gt102 (29 Apr 2010)

(in) bed


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

sleep


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2010)

dream


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

nightmare


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Apr 2010)

boogieman


----------



## calamityjoe (29 Apr 2010)

Republican


----------



## spear (29 Apr 2010)

Pelican (Master Chief)


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2010)

Alcatraz ( Pelican Island )


----------



## Xcalibar (29 Apr 2010)

Birdman


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2010)

Batman


----------



## Xcalibar (29 Apr 2010)

Detective


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

Friday


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2010)

weekend!!   :cheers:


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2010)

Long


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2010)

Island


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Apr 2010)

Vancouver


----------



## REDinstaller (29 Apr 2010)

Olympics


----------



## calamityjoe (29 Apr 2010)

Steroids


----------



## Jammer (29 Apr 2010)

NFL


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2010)

Tailgates


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

Westgate


----------



## Duke Lantoran (29 Apr 2010)

Lionsgate


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2010)

Watergate


----------



## Duke Lantoran (29 Apr 2010)

Scandal


----------



## gt102 (30 Apr 2010)

Boink

(Holy shizer! 400 pages!)


----------



## Jacqueline (30 Apr 2010)

Hit


----------



## gt102 (30 Apr 2010)

Strike


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Apr 2010)

union


----------



## fischer10 (30 Apr 2010)

cows


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Apr 2010)

Top-Secret (movie)


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Apr 2010)

Classified


----------



## Jammer (30 Apr 2010)

Material


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2010)

thread


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2010)

forum


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2010)

Penthouse


----------



## REDinstaller (30 Apr 2010)

incomplete


----------



## gt102 (30 Apr 2010)

building


----------



## missing1 (30 Apr 2010)

blocks


----------



## Duke Lantoran (30 Apr 2010)

Lego


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2010)

Eggo   ;D


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

eggs


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2010)

chicken


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2010)

(fried) steak


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2010)

salad


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

Real (Mayonnaise!!)


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2010)

deal


----------



## Dou You (30 Apr 2010)

done


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

gone


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2010)

wild


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2010)

girls


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

3 Gs  (gold , guns , girls)


----------



## spear (30 Apr 2010)

goons


----------



## spear (30 Apr 2010)

halo


----------



## Duke Lantoran (30 Apr 2010)

(The) Flood


----------



## Dou You (1 May 2010)

water


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

Walter


----------



## Duke Lantoran (1 May 2010)

Harriman


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2010)

architects


----------



## krustyrl (1 May 2010)

ape  ( hairy-man)


----------



## mariomike (1 May 2010)

jungle


----------



## spear (1 May 2010)

jarhead


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

spitting


----------



## vonGarvin (1 May 2010)

Raining


----------



## spear (1 May 2010)

roguespear


----------



## krustyrl (1 May 2010)

(uuhhh..?)  stuff...??


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

Unicorns!


----------



## krustyrl (1 May 2010)

leprechauns


----------



## calamityjoe (1 May 2010)

Beer


----------



## Jacqueline (2 May 2010)

Bee  ;D


----------



## calamityjoe (2 May 2010)

alphabet


----------



## spear (2 May 2010)

arabic


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2010)

music

As in "Arabic music"


----------



## calamityjoe (2 May 2010)

Quentom of solace


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2010)

Bond (......James Bond   :threat

Really not sure where some of you are coming up with your responses.   ???

Not to mention, it's only supposed to be *one* word.


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2010)

super


----------



## calamityjoe (2 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really not sure where some of you are coming up with your responses.   ???



Quantom of solace means moment of comfort...



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Bond (......James Bond   :threat




bondage


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2010)

straitjacket
( One word. That is how they spell it. "Strait" as in "tight" or "narrow".  )


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2010)

hug


----------



## REDinstaller (2 May 2010)

Bear


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2010)

carry

As in "B.E.A.R."
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6729745.stm


----------



## spear (2 May 2010)

spearhead


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2010)

vanguard


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2010)

proletariat


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2010)

(almost) everyone


----------



## spear (3 May 2010)

eraserhead


----------



## mellian (3 May 2010)

pencil


----------



## calamityjoe (3 May 2010)

sharp


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2010)

end


----------



## Duke Lantoran (3 May 2010)

really?

(yes that is the first thing that came to mind)


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2010)

yes     :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2010)

indubitably   ;D


----------



## Duke Lantoran (3 May 2010)

Inconceivable! ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (3 May 2010)

Barren.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2010)

wasteland


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2010)

waist


----------



## gcclarke (3 May 2010)

coat.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2010)

over (coat)


----------



## mariomike (3 May 2010)

Overlord


----------



## vonGarvin (3 May 2010)

Invasion!


----------



## mellian (3 May 2010)

aliens


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2010)

UFO


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2010)

UFI


----------



## Griffon (3 May 2010)

CFTO


----------



## gt102 (4 May 2010)

WTF


----------



## calamityjoe (4 May 2010)

Wrestling!


----------



## Griffon (4 May 2010)

Fake


----------



## mellian (4 May 2010)

wannabe


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2010)

walter mitty


----------



## gt102 (4 May 2010)

Kitty


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2010)

Hawk


----------



## calamityjoe (4 May 2010)

black


----------



## Griffon (4 May 2010)

Beard (pirate)


----------



## krustyrl (4 May 2010)

fur


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 May 2010)

coat


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2010)

paint


----------



## Nuggs (4 May 2010)

red


----------



## Duke Lantoran (4 May 2010)

blue


----------



## Dou You (4 May 2010)

yellow


----------



## krustyrl (4 May 2010)

Coward


----------



## gt102 (5 May 2010)

French


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (5 May 2010)

bread


----------



## spear (5 May 2010)

radiohead


----------



## krustyrl (5 May 2010)

clash


----------



## calamityjoe (5 May 2010)

backlash


----------



## krustyrl (5 May 2010)

whiplash


----------



## calamityjoe (5 May 2010)

wring


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2010)

neck (.....like I feel like doing to someone......)

Edit to clarify:  I didn't mean I wanted to neck with someone (well, maybe I do  ), I meant I wanted to wring someone's neck.


----------



## Dou You (5 May 2010)

tie


----------



## spear (5 May 2010)

kickback


----------



## krustyrl (5 May 2010)

dollars


----------



## Dou You (5 May 2010)

cents


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2010)

coins


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2010)

change


----------



## Dou You (5 May 2010)

clothes


----------



## spear (6 May 2010)

ghillies


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2010)

gamekeepers


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

estate


----------



## spear (6 May 2010)

grunts


----------



## krustyrl (6 May 2010)

moans


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2010)

Orgasm


----------



## Griffon (6 May 2010)

Organism


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

matter


----------



## Dou You (6 May 2010)

(of) fact


----------



## Jacqueline (6 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> matter



mind      (as in mind over matter)


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2010)

meld


----------



## Dou You (6 May 2010)

melt


----------



## calamityjoe (6 May 2010)

(I) Scream (...Ice cream...)


----------



## Griffon (6 May 2010)

horror


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

psycho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_XfUxXDldY


----------



## Alea (6 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> psycho



...logical


----------



## spear (6 May 2010)

opinion


----------



## Dou You (6 May 2010)

onion


----------



## Alea (6 May 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> onion



Tears


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

grief


----------



## Dou You (6 May 2010)

inconsolable


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

family


----------



## krustyrl (6 May 2010)

guy


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2010)

Smiley

( "America's favorite game show host" )


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2010)

face


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

facade


----------



## 211RadOp (6 May 2010)

Front


----------



## Dou You (7 May 2010)

frontier


----------



## KnightShift (7 May 2010)

Final


----------



## Dou You (7 May 2010)

Countdown


----------



## krustyrl (7 May 2010)

Europe  (the one hit wonder band)


----------



## Gunner98 (7 May 2010)

Scandinavia


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2010)

Nordic


----------



## krustyrl (7 May 2010)

Skiing


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2010)

Alpine (skiing)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 May 2010)

Lager


----------



## spear (7 May 2010)

wargasm


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2010)

Okay, I still think people are coming up with some really f**ked up responses here.  Or maybe I'm just crazy.....


----------



## vonGarvin (7 May 2010)

spear said:
			
		

> wargasm


Dead


("Wargasm" was an EP by the Dead Kennedys, including a track called "Kinky Sex makes the world go round")


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> ("Wargasm" was an EP by the Dead Kennedys, including a track called "Kinky Sex makes the world go round")



Okay, still don't see how that's associated with Lager.  But whatever!


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2010)

Buried


----------



## fischer10 (7 May 2010)

Smothered


----------



## Dou You (7 May 2010)

Peanut Butter!!! (as in almost everything I eat is smothered in peanut butter  ;D)

(Sorry, I know it's two words, but it's my favourite food! I had to say it...)


----------



## krustyrl (7 May 2010)

Jelly (...time.. Brian Griffin)


----------



## spear (7 May 2010)

strawberry


----------



## calamityjoe (7 May 2010)

gashes (jack of jill's song <3)


----------



## spear (7 May 2010)

roughness


----------



## Jacqueline (8 May 2010)

Huggies! (anagram)


----------



## Nuggs (8 May 2010)

baby


----------



## MGB (8 May 2010)

boom


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2010)

mic


----------



## AC 011 (9 May 2010)

dynamic


----------



## missing1 (9 May 2010)

duo


----------



## Dou You (9 May 2010)

trio


----------



## spear (9 May 2010)

foursome


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2010)

golf


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2010)

Volkswagon


----------



## mariomike (9 May 2010)

Beetle. ( Or is that Bug? )


----------



## Alea (9 May 2010)

Juice (Beetle Juice  )


----------



## Dou You (9 May 2010)

box


----------



## Alea (9 May 2010)

Gift


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2010)

wrap


----------



## Alea (9 May 2010)

unwrap


----------



## Jacqueline (9 May 2010)

yourself


----------



## Dou You (10 May 2010)

myself


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2010)

ego


----------



## armyvern (10 May 2010)

conceit


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2010)

vanity


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2010)

bathroom


----------



## Alea (10 May 2010)

Shower


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

baby ( shower )


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2010)

monitor


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2010)

Christian Science


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2010)

Oxymoron


----------



## AC 011 (10 May 2010)

friendly fire


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2010)

near (miss)


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

East


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2010)

Orient


----------



## KnightShift (10 May 2010)

Express


----------



## Alea (10 May 2010)

Midnight (Midnight Express - Movie)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2010)

witching (hour)


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2010)

wishing  ......(for my COS date to come sooner.!!!!)


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2010)

well


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2010)

water


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

aquarium


----------



## spear (10 May 2010)

pond


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2010)

inlet


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

sound


----------



## Alea (10 May 2010)

... asleep


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2010)

Rouse


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2010)

louse


----------



## Dou You (10 May 2010)

blouse


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

trousers


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2010)

snakes


----------



## BlueJingo (11 May 2010)

Skin


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2010)

magazine


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2010)

LIFE ( magazine )


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2010)

preserver


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2010)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> preserver



HMCS (PRESERVER)


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2010)

HMCS

Pick any letter?
I pick "M" for Majesty's.


----------



## Alea (11 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> HMCS
> 
> Pick any letter?
> I pick "M" for Majesty's.



I pick "H" for Her (Her Majesty)


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2010)

Acronym


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2010)

letters


----------



## Griffon (11 May 2010)

mail


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2010)

armour
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_(armour)


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 May 2010)

body


----------



## missing1 (11 May 2010)

mass


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

weight


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2010)

wait


----------



## fischer10 (11 May 2010)

what?


----------



## spear (11 May 2010)

whoot!


----------



## Dou You (12 May 2010)

hoot


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

owl


----------



## krustyrl (12 May 2010)

fowl


----------



## MGB (12 May 2010)

ball


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2010)

formal


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2010)

formaldehyde


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

preserve


----------



## Dou You (12 May 2010)

serve


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

Deserve


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

merit


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

Listed


----------



## spear (12 May 2010)

wasted


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

drunk


----------



## Gunnar (12 May 2010)

Rye


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

Bread


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

french


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

Language


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

tongue


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2010)

( and ) groove


----------



## Jacqueline (13 May 2010)

muscles


----------



## Alea (13 May 2010)

Strenght


----------



## Dou You (13 May 2010)

misspelled


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2010)

erred


----------



## TruckerJeff (13 May 2010)

human


----------



## spear (13 May 2010)

error


----------



## Griffon (13 May 2010)

syntax


----------



## 211RadOp (13 May 2010)

Phraseology


----------



## Nuggs (13 May 2010)

Nameology


----------



## TruckerJeff (13 May 2010)

vocabulary


----------



## Dou You (13 May 2010)

vocal


----------



## spear (13 May 2010)

terminology


----------



## fischer10 (14 May 2010)

Ideology


----------



## Griffon (14 May 2010)

Mythology


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

Greek


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2010)

salad


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2010)

dressing


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

up


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2010)

swing


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

slide


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Helter Skelter


----------



## Dou You (14 May 2010)

murder


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

Bruins (as in the Bruins will murder pilly tonight!)


----------



## Dou You (14 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> Bruins (as in the Bruins will murder pilly tonight!)



choke (as in the Bruins are choke artists)   

Sorry I had to  ;D...good start for them so far though.


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> choke (as in the Bruins are choke artists)
> 
> Sorry I had to  ;D...good start for them so far though.



Canadiens (CH....as in CHoke!?) :nod: :nod:


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Habitants


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2010)

...soup.??   :nod:


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2010)

du jour


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

quotidien


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2010)

trimestrielle


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

gestation

(broken into trimesters?  No?)


----------



## 57Chevy (14 May 2010)

lottery  ( pick 3 or pick 4 in quebec) that was for quotidien


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2010)

gagner !!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

victoire!


----------



## Dou You (14 May 2010)

Philadelphia  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2010)

cream  (...cheese)


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2010)

Loser!!



Too slow. Crap.

Boston  (Creme donut!!)  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Bean


----------



## spear (14 May 2010)

bien


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

mieux


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2010)

Mario (Le...)


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

brothers


----------



## Dou You (14 May 2010)

sisters


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2010)

Twisted..............


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Crazy


----------



## Nuggs (14 May 2010)

Wife


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2010)

boss


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2010)

micro (manager)


----------



## mariomike (14 May 2010)

brake


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

smoke


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2010)

Pot


----------



## 57Chevy (14 May 2010)

use  (as in pot use)


----------



## TruckerJeff (14 May 2010)

abuse


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2010)

spank


----------



## Nuggs (14 May 2010)

Vern


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2010)

Sad


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2010)

Leafs........      :'(


----------



## Dou You (15 May 2010)

golfing


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

swing


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2010)

jazz


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

singer      (as in Neil Diamond)
                                                              The Jazz Singer


----------



## TruckerJeff (15 May 2010)

Sewing machine


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

needle


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2010)

syringe


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2010)

hypodermic


----------



## Dou You (15 May 2010)

hypothermic


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

ice


----------



## Jacqueline (15 May 2010)

rice


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

pudding


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2010)

Yorkshire


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2010)

pudding


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2010)

head


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2010)

cheese


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

doodle


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2010)

art


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

museum


----------



## TruckerJeff (15 May 2010)

old


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2010)

El Paso


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

Texas


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2010)

chainsaw


----------



## TruckerJeff (15 May 2010)

massacre!! > :threat: :rage:


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2010)

killer


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2010)

tomatoes


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

green


----------



## mariomike (15 May 2010)

light


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

crude


----------



## spear (15 May 2010)

oil


----------



## 211RadOp (15 May 2010)

Spill


----------



## 57Chevy (15 May 2010)

Spoil


----------



## Nuggs (16 May 2010)

sport


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

Gymnastics


----------



## krustyrl (16 May 2010)

Nadia


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2010)

Montreal


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

quebec


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2010)

city


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

... of God (the movie)


----------



## Xcalibar (16 May 2010)

Delusion


----------



## TruckerJeff (16 May 2010)

allucination


----------



## 211RadOp (16 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> allucination



(I'm guessing hallucination)

Mirage


----------



## Jammer (16 May 2010)

Paradise


----------



## krustyrl (16 May 2010)

Theatre  (Styx)


----------



## TruckerJeff (16 May 2010)

curtain


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (16 May 2010)

Call


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2010)

waiting


----------



## TruckerJeff (16 May 2010)

military


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2010)

force


----------



## 211RadOp (16 May 2010)

Navarone


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

Island (Of Navarone)


----------



## Jammer (16 May 2010)

Girl


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

Woman


----------



## TruckerJeff (16 May 2010)

wife


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

Mate


----------



## 211RadOp (16 May 2010)

First


----------



## fischer10 (16 May 2010)

Sixth!


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2010)

sense


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

Sensibility


----------



## 211RadOp (17 May 2010)

Lack (of)


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2010)

boss   (again)


----------



## 57Chevy (17 May 2010)

Hog        (as in the TV show Dukes of Hazard)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2010)

whole (as in whole hog)


----------



## 57Chevy (17 May 2010)

thing      (as in " I can't believe I ate the whole thing")


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2010)

it


----------



## spear (17 May 2010)

will


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2010)

power


----------



## Alea (17 May 2010)

Breakdown


----------



## Dou You (17 May 2010)

breakdance


----------



## spear (17 May 2010)

breakthrough


----------



## Alea (17 May 2010)

Enter


----------



## 211RadOp (17 May 2010)

Okay


----------



## Alea (18 May 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Dou You (18 May 2010)

home


----------



## TruckerJeff (18 May 2010)

grown


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

adult


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2010)

movies


----------



## TruckerJeff (18 May 2010)

action


----------



## Griffon (18 May 2010)

Jackson


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2010)

Randy


----------



## lstpierre (18 May 2010)

Marsh


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2010)

swamp


----------



## AC 011 (18 May 2010)

Hawkeye


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

Trapper


----------



## Dou You (18 May 2010)

Mad


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2010)

Dog


----------



## spear (18 May 2010)

EATER


----------



## TruckerJeff (18 May 2010)

hungry


----------



## spear (19 May 2010)

beasts


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2010)

birds


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2010)

bees


----------



## Dou You (19 May 2010)

sting


----------



## Yrys (19 May 2010)

song


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2010)

lyric


----------



## spear (19 May 2010)

chorus


----------



## TFLY (19 May 2010)

Barbershop


----------



## TruckerJeff (19 May 2010)

clippers


----------



## Dou You (19 May 2010)

Los Angeles


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2010)

Kings


----------



## Dou You (19 May 2010)

Queens


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2010)

Doug   (Heffernan)


----------



## Dou You (19 May 2010)

me 

...(my name's Doug)  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2010)

Hi     (hey Doug.!)


----------



## Alea (19 May 2010)

How are you (Doug)


----------



## MGB (19 May 2010)

hat


----------



## 2010newbie (20 May 2010)

Top


----------



## lstpierre (20 May 2010)

Dog


----------



## Dou You (20 May 2010)

Cat


...but I can't believe I missed out on this!


			
				krustyrl said:
			
		

> Hi     (hey Doug.!)


Hey!


			
				Alea said:
			
		

> How are you (Doug)


I'm great, thanks for asking haha...this amazing conversation in this thread just made my night  :nod:.


----------



## Alea (20 May 2010)

nip (catnip)




			
				Dou You said:
			
		

> ...but I can't believe I missed out on this!Hey!I'm great, thanks for asking haha...this amazing conversation in this thread just made my night  :nod:.



Hey Doug,
I have to say, I was laughing pretty hard when I saw the thread... it made my night as well 

Alea


----------



## 211RadOp (20 May 2010)

Dram


----------



## Jammer (20 May 2010)

...buie


----------



## TruckerJeff (20 May 2010)

hangover :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2010)

cure


----------



## TFLY (20 May 2010)

GREASE!   :-X


----------



## gcclarke (20 May 2010)

Lightning


----------



## krustyrl (20 May 2010)

fast


----------



## Alea (20 May 2010)

Hurry


----------



## krustyrl (20 May 2010)

hard     iper:


----------



## Alea (20 May 2010)

difficult


----------



## krustyrl (20 May 2010)

question


----------



## Alea (20 May 2010)

What?


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2010)

deaf


----------



## TruckerJeff (20 May 2010)

Armored


----------



## krustyrl (20 May 2010)

tanks


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2010)

dunk


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2010)

doughnut


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2010)

hole


----------



## 211RadOp (20 May 2010)

Bung


----------



## fischer10 (20 May 2010)

Fun


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2010)

Joy


----------



## Jammer (20 May 2010)

Ode


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2010)

Beethoven


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2010)

Fifth


----------



## TruckerJeff (20 May 2010)

brigade


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2010)

Fire


----------



## krustyrl (20 May 2010)

sale


----------



## TruckerJeff (20 May 2010)

wife


----------



## Dissident (20 May 2010)

awesome


----------



## vonGarvin (20 May 2010)

Technoviking


----------



## TruckerJeff (20 May 2010)

humble


----------



## spear (20 May 2010)

me


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 May 2010)

hungry


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 May 2010)

hippos


----------



## Nuggs (21 May 2010)

tutu


----------



## 2010newbie (21 May 2010)

Bishop


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2010)

Tutu


----------



## 57Chevy (21 May 2010)

doll


----------



## krustyrl (21 May 2010)

blow-up


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2010)

explode


----------



## TFLY (21 May 2010)

Dynamite


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2010)

Walker


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2010)

Chicago

"The writers would prefer to put a chicken hat on J.J. and have him prance around saying "DY-NO-MITE", and that way they could waste a few minutes and not have to write meaningful dialogue."


----------



## mellian (21 May 2010)

Outfit


----------



## 57Chevy (21 May 2010)

equip


----------



## krustyrl (21 May 2010)

wear


----------



## Dou You (21 May 2010)

where?


----------



## TFLY (21 May 2010)

HERE!!


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2010)

There!


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 May 2010)

Everywhere!


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2010)

Ubique


----------



## TFLY (21 May 2010)

Latin


----------



## Gunner98 (21 May 2010)

Bachata


----------



## Alea (21 May 2010)

Dance


----------



## REDinstaller (21 May 2010)

Leather (Pants, that french guys like to wear when they dance with each other. lol)


----------



## Alea (21 May 2010)

Skin


----------



## krustyrl (21 May 2010)

bare


----------



## Alea (21 May 2010)

Uncover


----------



## 57Chevy (21 May 2010)

open


----------



## spear (21 May 2010)

apache


----------



## 57Chevy (21 May 2010)

indian


----------



## krustyrl (21 May 2010)

motorcycle


----------



## 57Chevy (21 May 2010)

gang


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Group


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

O


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

O+ (mine  )


----------



## REDinstaller (22 May 2010)

bleeding


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Wounded


----------



## mellian (22 May 2010)

medic


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Doctor


----------



## mellian (22 May 2010)

Strangelove


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Song


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

lyric


----------



## TruckerJeff (22 May 2010)

words


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

silence


----------



## TFLY (22 May 2010)

Peace


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2010)

movement


----------



## TFLY (22 May 2010)

:dileas:  dance!


----------



## 57Chevy (22 May 2010)

party


----------



## LineJumper (22 May 2010)

pooper


----------



## 57Chevy (22 May 2010)

huggies          ;D


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

depends


----------



## vonGarvin (22 May 2010)

conditional


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2010)

Surrender


----------



## mellian (22 May 2010)

mercy


----------



## 57Chevy (22 May 2010)

compassion


----------



## REDinstaller (22 May 2010)

weakness


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2010)

fragility


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Delicacy


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2010)

caviar


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Champagne (mmmm... such a nice duet  )


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2010)

vintage


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Wine


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2010)

red


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Army


----------



## 57Chevy (22 May 2010)

dude                                         ( hi)


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

car  (where is my...??)


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Keys


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

church


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Prayers


----------



## 57Chevy (22 May 2010)

hope


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2010)

inspiration


----------



## Alea (22 May 2010)

Divine


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

Wind


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Air


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

pump


----------



## mellian (23 May 2010)

water


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2010)

thirst


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2010)

coffee

 ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

break


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2010)

dance


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

hall


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2010)

town


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

down


----------



## TFLY (23 May 2010)

under


(this is strangely addictive)


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Ground

(You're right  )


----------



## TFLY (23 May 2010)

Breaking

 ;D


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

News


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2010)

worthy


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

stories   ( as in ground breaking newsworthy.. stories )


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

bedtime


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Sleep


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

dream                    Hi ALEA


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

fantasy


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Imagination (Hi Chevy, Hi Krustyrl )


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

vivid    ( Haro Alea)


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

clear


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Crystal


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

glass


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

menagerie


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

circus


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Clown


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

jester


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Joker


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

Private


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

Full


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

moon


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

shine


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

shoe


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Lace


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

Leather


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

(again?!?!  )

Skin


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

diver


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Scuba


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

vacation


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Island


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

Vancouver  (my posting as soon as I sell my damn house.. grrrr Brookfield Reloction)


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Olympics

(TFLY is so right... this is definitely addictive  :nod


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

torch


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

bearer                 (as in olympic- torch- bearer)


----------



## spear (23 May 2010)

running


----------



## missing1 (23 May 2010)

room


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2010)

romper


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 May 2010)

Room


----------



## vonGarvin (23 May 2010)

repetitive


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 May 2010)

strain


----------



## Spanky (23 May 2010)

filter


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

cigarette


----------



## 57Chevy (23 May 2010)

tobacco


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2010)

chew


----------



## vonGarvin (23 May 2010)

masticate


----------



## Gunner98 (24 May 2010)

regurgitate


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

facilitate


----------



## Jacqueline (24 May 2010)

faucet


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2010)

leaky


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

boat


----------



## missing1 (24 May 2010)

gravy


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

poutine


----------



## spear (24 May 2010)

fraternity


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2010)

brotherhood


----------



## TFLY (24 May 2010)

Army


----------



## Spanky (24 May 2010)

ants


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

uncles .......LoL.!!       8)


----------



## spear (24 May 2010)

outlaws


----------



## 57Chevy (24 May 2010)

bikers


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

hog


----------



## 57Chevy (24 May 2010)

pig                       oink oink ;D


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

bacon  (........... mmmm)


----------



## 57Chevy (24 May 2010)

making                      (as in making bacon).....even better ;D


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

whoopie               :nod:


----------



## AC 011 (24 May 2010)

cushion


----------



## Alea (24 May 2010)

Pillow


----------



## TruckerJeff (24 May 2010)

sleep


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

walking


----------



## Alea (24 May 2010)

Straight


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2010)

shooter


----------



## Alea (24 May 2010)

Tequila  (mm mm  :nod


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 May 2010)

spirit


----------



## 57Chevy (24 May 2010)

ghost


----------



## Jacqueline (25 May 2010)

grey          (they're grey or some ish like black and white )


----------



## Dou You (25 May 2010)

anatomy


----------



## Jacqueline (25 May 2010)

dissect           (decapotatos)


----------



## Dissident (25 May 2010)

Rock


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

star


----------



## Scratch_043 (25 May 2010)

Wars


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

guerrilla


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2010)

warfare


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

battle


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

front


----------



## mellian (25 May 2010)

flank


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2010)

steak


----------



## TFLY (25 May 2010)

Marinade


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

sauce


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

spice


----------



## 2010newbie (25 May 2010)

rack


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

bike        (had to be PC )


----------



## TruckerJeff (25 May 2010)

sore


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

loser


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2010)

lonesome


----------



## spear (25 May 2010)

you


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

me   ( I'm lonesome)


----------



## TFLY (25 May 2010)

Devilish  >


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

_Angel_ic (like me).  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (25 May 2010)

Halo


----------



## TFLY (25 May 2010)

X-Box


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

X-Men


----------



## dapaterson (25 May 2010)

Ex-wife


----------



## Alea (25 May 2010)

Divorce


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

Party!!


----------



## Alea (25 May 2010)

Tequila!!


----------



## Old Sweat (25 May 2010)

Vern!


----------



## TFLY (25 May 2010)

Graduation (almost  )


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2010)

Finished !!

And, I really am!  ;D


----------



## Dou You (25 May 2010)

completed


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2010)

Over


----------



## Dou You (25 May 2010)

done


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2010)

cooked


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

goose


----------



## Dou You (25 May 2010)

Maverick!


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2010)

Renegade


----------



## TruckerJeff (25 May 2010)

Jeep


----------



## mellian (25 May 2010)

curry


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2010)

lentils


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2010)

beans


----------



## Alea (25 May 2010)

Peas


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

chicken


----------



## BlueJingo (25 May 2010)

Rubber


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2010)

Eraser


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

pencil


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

paper


----------



## Alea (25 May 2010)

Cut (ouch  )


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

slice


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

pie


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

crust


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

krusty


----------



## TFLY (25 May 2010)

roll


----------



## 57Chevy (25 May 2010)

over            ;D


----------



## Alea (25 May 2010)

Under


----------



## AC 011 (25 May 2010)

wear


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2010)

thin


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2010)

thick


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

skinned


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2010)

potatoes


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

steak


----------



## TFLY (26 May 2010)

eggs


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

ovulate


----------



## observor 69 (26 May 2010)

Oh dam!


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

curse!!


LOL


----------



## TFLY (26 May 2010)

Witch!


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2010)

hex


----------



## spear (26 May 2010)

octagon


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

shape


----------



## TFLY (26 May 2010)

Hourglass


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

time


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

wasted


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

intoxicated


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

pi$$ed


----------



## WrenchBender (26 May 2010)

Off


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

Raid (insect repellent)


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

Dieppe


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2010)

Moncton


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

home   (...for someone?)


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

palace


----------



## mellian (26 May 2010)

caesar


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

breakfast drink


----------



## WrenchBender (26 May 2010)

Kokanee


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

sasquatch


----------



## Old Sweat (26 May 2010)

halitosis


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

gingivitis


----------



## Old Sweat (26 May 2010)

swapping spit


----------



## WrenchBender (26 May 2010)

Kiss :-*


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

metal


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2010)

heavy


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2010)

lift


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

fork


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

pitch


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

tar


----------



## WrenchBender (26 May 2010)

Feathers


----------



## Old Sweat (26 May 2010)

tickle


----------



## AndyRad (26 May 2010)

joke


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

funny


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2010)

bone


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

herring


----------



## Old Sweat (26 May 2010)

loss          (apologies for the awful pun)


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

sanity


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

crazy


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

cooter


----------



## Spanky (26 May 2010)

Daisey


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

chain


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 May 2010)

lightning


----------



## KnightShift (26 May 2010)

Thunder


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

storm


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

dust


----------



## Old Sweat (26 May 2010)

extras


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

More


----------



## KnightShift (26 May 2010)

Cowbell


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2010)

Fever


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2010)

pitch


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

toss


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

ring


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Jewel


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2010)

sexy


----------



## TFLY (26 May 2010)

Foolish (games) Sorry even though Techno beat me to the punch...I pushed enter at the same time as he..So....


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2010)

Winner (as in me, I won.  After all, I *am* the *TECHNOVIKING * )


----------



## TFLY (26 May 2010)

Poor (as in sport and as in TECHNO) (BURN tfly!!!)


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Takes it all 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dP2_yjFE3w

Song


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2010)

sing


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Singer


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2010)

actor


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Comedian


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

clown


----------



## Neolithium (26 May 2010)

Mime


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Balloon

Edit: to say "oops" I press enter in the same time as Neo...


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2010)

Helium


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2010)

float


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2010)

cash


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2010)

money


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Bank


----------



## KnightShift (26 May 2010)

Snow


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Flake


----------



## TFLY (27 May 2010)

Baklava


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

Desert 

Edit for mistake: Should have read "Dessert"... sorry


----------



## KnightShift (27 May 2010)

Abandon


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

Withdrawal


----------



## 57Chevy (27 May 2010)

symptoms


----------



## bigabe (27 May 2010)

Nachos


----------



## Dou You (27 May 2010)

tacos


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2010)

Bueno


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2010)

Jalapeno


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2010)

habanero


----------



## WrenchBender (27 May 2010)

Hot


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2010)

Chili !!


----------



## TFLY (27 May 2010)

Earthquake


----------



## 57Chevy (27 May 2010)

tremor


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

worm


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2010)

apple


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2010)

seed


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2010)

bad

(Not me; I'm shy.)


----------



## WrenchBender (27 May 2010)

Girls  :nod:


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2010)

rock !!


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2010)

Cougars


----------



## Dou You (27 May 2010)

experience


----------



## gcclarke (27 May 2010)

event


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2010)

mud


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2010)

wrestling


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2010)

fake


----------



## 2010newbie (27 May 2010)

Pamela


----------



## gcclarke (27 May 2010)

Hepatitis


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2010)

C


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2010)

Hundred


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2010)

hecto


----------



## WrenchBender (27 May 2010)

Metric


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2010)

tonne


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2010)

BMI


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2010)

TMI


----------



## spear (27 May 2010)

MBA (Married But Available)


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2010)

DOA  ( when only one thinks they are MBA)..!!!!


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2010)

SWF


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2010)

WTF?


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2010)

HBD :cheers:

( Has Been Drinking )


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2010)

Also
(...been drinking, that is.  Cheers!)


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2010)

burp


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2010)

gun


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

powder


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2010)

coke


----------



## Dou You (27 May 2010)

cola


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

rum


----------



## Dou You (27 May 2010)

punch


----------



## observor 69 (27 May 2010)

Drunk


----------



## Jacqueline (28 May 2010)

inFOXicated


----------



## KnightShift (28 May 2010)

Enamoured


----------



## spear (28 May 2010)

derailed


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

pooched


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

fat (because I`m)


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

thin


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

wish


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2010)

genie


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

engineer


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

train


----------



## Joani (28 May 2010)

Plane


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

automobiles


----------



## gcclarke (28 May 2010)

ride


----------



## TruckerJeff (28 May 2010)

Pony


----------



## Alea (28 May 2010)

Horse


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

stud


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

muffin


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

poor


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

house


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

call


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

girl


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

Friday


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

Mess !!


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

drinks


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

Rum !!


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

(and) Coke ®


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2010)

taxi


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

take-off


----------



## 2010newbie (28 May 2010)

eh!


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

north


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2010)

Sea


----------



## Xcalibar (28 May 2010)

Sick  :-X


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2010)

Parade


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

change  (for those who have done change parades.?)


----------



## TruckerJeff (28 May 2010)

underwear


----------



## KnightShift (28 May 2010)

Encumbrance   ;D


----------



## spear (28 May 2010)

title


----------



## Nuggs (28 May 2010)

champion


----------



## Alea (28 May 2010)

As


----------



## 57Chevy (28 May 2010)

first


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2010)

grade


----------



## 57Chevy (28 May 2010)

school


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2010)

bell


----------



## 57Chevy (29 May 2010)

mobility            (as in bell mobility....the phone)


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2010)

scooter


----------



## Jacqueline (29 May 2010)

dogballs


----------



## spear (29 May 2010)

dodgeballs


----------



## Joani (29 May 2010)

Wrench


----------



## Jammer (29 May 2010)

bender


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2010)

robot


----------



## vonGarvin (29 May 2010)

Gender


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2010)




----------



## TFLY (29 May 2010)

Ummm, female??


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 May 2010)

Hot


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2010)

smoking......


----------



## missing1 (29 May 2010)

BBQ


----------



## 2010newbie (29 May 2010)

beer


----------



## Xcalibar (29 May 2010)

Nuts.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2010)

bolts


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2010)

actions


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2010)

words


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2010)

deeds


----------



## Dou You (29 May 2010)

Mr.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2010)

(Mr.) T


----------



## Dou You (29 May 2010)

shirt


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2010)

ruffle


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2010)

flourishes


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2010)

embellishment


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2010)

over-played


----------



## WrenchBender (29 May 2010)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Dou You (29 May 2010)

weird


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2010)

wonderful


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Amazing


----------



## WrenchBender (30 May 2010)

Grace  iper:


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Mercy


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2010)

misery

as in "Our Lady of Mercy Misery Hospital"


----------



## WrenchBender (30 May 2010)

Hobbled


----------



## 211RadOp (30 May 2010)

Tied


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2010)

even


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2010)

money


----------



## missing1 (30 May 2010)

tree


----------



## TruckerJeff (30 May 2010)

hugger


----------



## TFLY (30 May 2010)

Hips


----------



## Dou You (30 May 2010)

Hops


----------



## TFLY (30 May 2010)

Beer   :cheers:


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Brew


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2010)

Pub


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Bar


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2010)

none


----------



## 57Chevy (30 May 2010)

nil


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Zero


----------



## krustyrl (30 May 2010)

saved ....... (By zero..The Fixx)


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2010)

rescue


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2010)

extricate


----------



## 211RadOp (31 May 2010)

Infiltrate


----------



## Scratch_043 (31 May 2010)

exfiltrate


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

smuggle


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2010)

hide


----------



## Old Sweat (31 May 2010)

recce


----------



## spear (31 May 2010)

binder


----------



## Joani (31 May 2010)

Twine


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2010)

string


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2010)

(of) Pearls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgrLhI0BBXg&feature=related


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Neckless


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Neckless



trout

(Alea, I know you meant necklace, it just struck me as funny.  Shoulders like a trout.    )


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> trout
> 
> (Alea, I know you meant necklace, it just struck me as funny.  Shoulders like a trout.    )



Oups... you're right! Sometimes my English is... just no good  

Fish


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2010)

phishing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> phishing



... han ?? 

_____________

Sea


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2010)

dynasty


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Carolingian (of)


----------



## missing1 (31 May 2010)

Pippinid (clans)


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Family


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2010)

Ties


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Roots


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2010)

dark


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Angel


----------



## WrenchBender (31 May 2010)

Azriel


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

Smurfs (Azrael was Gargamel's cat)


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

blue


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Sky


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

up


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2010)

going


----------



## krustyrl (31 May 2010)

nuts


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Peanuts


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2010)

snoopy


----------



## 57Chevy (31 May 2010)

sly


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

Stallone


----------



## 57Chevy (31 May 2010)

rocky


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

raccoon


----------



## 57Chevy (31 May 2010)

bandit


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2010)

smokey


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2010)

bear


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

hug


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2010)

machine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hug_machine


----------



## krustyrl (31 May 2010)

head


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

skull


----------



## krustyrl (31 May 2010)

vodka


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Russia


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

Roulette


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Knife


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

butter


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Cookies (hmmm... good for the hips  )


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2010)

cream


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2010)

puffs


----------



## 57Chevy (31 May 2010)

pillsbury   ;D


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2010)

doughboy


----------



## REDinstaller (1 Jun 2010)

plump


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2010)

pleasantly ( plump )


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2010)

surprised


----------



## Dou You (1 Jun 2010)

shocked


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

electrocuted


----------



## TFLY (1 Jun 2010)

Ted (Bundy)


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2010)

notorious


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Band (Duran Duran)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytWIZHxolI0


----------



## TruckerJeff (1 Jun 2010)

battle


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2010)

dress...  (with  puttees and weights.!!)  ;-)


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2010)

right


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2010)

on


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jun 2010)

parade


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

floats


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2010)

icecream


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2010)

scream


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2010)

you.!!


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Jun 2010)

Me


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Us


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Jun 2010)

THEM !! (sounds like a blues brothers movie )


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2010)

Pink  (..Floyd number also.!!)


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

elephant


----------



## mariomike (1 Jun 2010)

Man


----------



## spear (1 Jun 2010)

made


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Jun 2010)

Built


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2010)

chassis


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2010)

Flex


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jun 2010)

Viagra


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2010)

stiff


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2010)

bored


----------



## Yrys (1 Jun 2010)

Wija


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Jun 2010)

spooky


----------



## Dou You (1 Jun 2010)

haunted


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

house


----------



## spear (1 Jun 2010)

fire


----------



## Dou You (1 Jun 2010)

arm


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Leg


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jun 2010)

run


----------



## Dou You (2 Jun 2010)

marathon


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

Greece


----------



## KnightShift (2 Jun 2010)

Broke


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2010)

kaput


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

Fritz


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

Klaus


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2010)

barbie


----------



## WrenchBender (2 Jun 2010)

Plastic


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2010)

spoon


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jun 2010)

fed


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

up


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2010)

keep


----------



## WrenchBender (2 Jun 2010)

Rent


----------



## spear (2 Jun 2010)

forest!


----------



## TFLY (2 Jun 2010)

Run


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

colours


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2010)

flags


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Banner-bearer


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

year    :nod:


----------



## missing1 (2 Jun 2010)

end


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jun 2010)

result


----------



## Teflon (2 Jun 2010)

failure


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

opportunity


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

knocks


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jun 2010)

taps


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2010)

bugle


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2010)

boy


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

Company

"But then his number came up and he was gone with the draft
He's in the army now, a-blowin' reveille
He's the boogie-woogie *bugle boy of Company B*"


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2010)

Bravo


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Encore


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

miracle

concert


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Rock


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

earplug


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Deaf


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

( and ) dumb

mute


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Pussycat Dolls  ;D


----------



## spear (2 Jun 2010)

sexy


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Wife





(Totally sucking up but she is on tour...   )


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

gone  (  :'( )


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2010)

Celebrate! :cheers:


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jun 2010)

cheers


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2010)

NORM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2010)

Cliff


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Face


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

(A)  ...TEAM


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Unit


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2010)

Junk


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2010)

trunk


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2010)

boot


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Issue


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Jun 2010)

kit


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Slut


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

slot


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Jun 2010)

issue
kit as in army issue
slut 
nearest i can figure is a housewife
issue-sewing (kit)
slut
whore(best guess(granville-annie)


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Jun 2010)

disregard last 
coin


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Coin...

Airborne


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

parachute


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

club


----------



## KnightShift (2 Jun 2010)

Soda


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2010)

cracker


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Jun 2010)

weapon


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2010)

lethal


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

Injection


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2010)

Richards


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2010)

Stones


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jun 2010)

Rolling


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

moss (as in rolling stones gather none)  ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2010)

Supermodel (as in Kate Moss)


----------



## fischer10 (3 Jun 2010)

Anorexic


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2010)

Supper


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jun 2010)

Last


----------



## spear (3 Jun 2010)

apostles!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

follow


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2010)

lead


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Chief


----------



## TruckerJeff (3 Jun 2010)

staff


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

visit


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Tourism


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2010)

Clark  (Griswold)


----------



## TruckerJeff (3 Jun 2010)

super-man


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Super-Woman  ;D


----------



## Dou You (3 Jun 2010)

nonexistent

...sorry I had to  >


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

extinct


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Jun 2010)

gone


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2010)

( With the ) Wind


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Blow


----------



## Dou You (3 Jun 2010)

drug


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Store


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jun 2010)

Temperature


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2010)

sensor


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Jun 2010)

broken


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jun 2010)

Bone


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2010)

ossified


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jun 2010)

(Oh Come on... LOL)


----------



## Yrys (3 Jun 2010)

Kathy (Reich)


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2010)

Regis    (.....so sorry.?) !!


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jun 2010)

Methuselah


----------



## KnightShift (3 Jun 2010)

Bible


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2010)

scriptures


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Jun 2010)

Revelations


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2010)

Apocalypse


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2010)

now


----------



## spear (4 Jun 2010)

film


----------



## Dou You (4 Jun 2010)

movie


----------



## Alea (4 Jun 2010)

Theatre


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2010)

specific


----------



## Dou You (4 Jun 2010)

Pacific


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2010)

peace


----------



## Dou You (4 Jun 2010)

love


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Jun 2010)

Useless


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2010)

agreed!


----------



## 57Chevy (4 Jun 2010)

speechless


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Jun 2010)

Liar


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Jun 2010)

fire(pants on)


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2010)

Dog


----------



## KnightShift (4 Jun 2010)

Retriever


----------



## spear (4 Jun 2010)

audience


----------



## 57Chevy (4 Jun 2010)

hockey


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2010)

stick


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2010)

shift


----------



## Xcalibar (5 Jun 2010)

Work
 :-X


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2010)

labor


----------



## Yrys (5 Jun 2010)

pregnant


----------



## Rogo (5 Jun 2010)

hungry


----------



## Dou You (5 Jun 2010)

hippos

...Hungry Hippos, I loved that game  ;D


----------



## Rogo (5 Jun 2010)

pygmy




Who didn't love that game


----------



## Alea (5 Jun 2010)

Dwarf


----------



## spear (6 Jun 2010)

elves


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2010)

Santa!


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Christmas


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2010)

cheer


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Up


----------



## calamityjoe (6 Jun 2010)

lift
(pantera)


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2010)

elevator


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Jun 2010)

shaft


----------



## observor 69 (6 Jun 2010)

Who's the black private dick 
That's a sex machine to all the chicks? 
SHAFT! 
Ya damn right! 

Who is the man that would risk his neck 
For his brother man? 
SHAFT! 
Can you dig it? 

Who's the cat that won't cop out 
When there's danger all about? 
SHAFT! 
Right On! 

They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
SHUT YOUR MOUTH! 
I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft. 
THEN WE CAN DIG IT! 

He's a complicated man 
But no one understands him but his woman
JOHN SHAFT!


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2010)

blaxploitation


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Jun 2010)

exploitation


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2010)

use


----------



## spear (6 Jun 2010)

mechanical


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2010)

bull


----------



## Dou You (6 Jun 2010)

dozer


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2010)

sleeping


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jun 2010)

dog


----------



## Alea (7 Jun 2010)

Hot (Dog)


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2010)

sauce


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jun 2010)

Houses of Parliament          (HP Sauce)


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

limestone


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jun 2010)

heads


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

(are gonna) roll


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2010)

let's


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jun 2010)

Get


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

busy


----------



## TruckerJeff (7 Jun 2010)

QL5


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

course


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

golf


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Jun 2010)

one-niner


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

breaker                 (breaker-breaker one niner)


----------



## spear (7 Jun 2010)

back!


----------



## Dou You (7 Jun 2010)

bone


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

slide


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

trombone


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

rusty


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2010)

nail


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

brad


----------



## Dou You (7 Jun 2010)

lee  ;D


----------



## KnightShift (7 Jun 2010)

Enfield


----------



## Dou You (7 Jun 2010)

(of) Dreams


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2010)

Sweet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ETkH2Mh1k&feature=related


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

heart                     :argument:


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2010)

attack


----------



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

mars                          the movie ;D


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2010)

Bar  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-fried_Mars_Bar


----------



## Dou You (7 Jun 2010)

bell


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2010)

telephone


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2010)

booth


----------



## Dou You (8 Jun 2010)

both


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2010)

either


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Jun 2010)

Neither


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2010)

nor


----------



## Dou You (8 Jun 2010)

Nordiques!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Jun 2010)

abandoned


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2010)

ship


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2010)

mate


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2010)

loyalty


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2010)

dog


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jun 2010)

Bitch


----------



## fischer10 (8 Jun 2010)

Jewfish


----------



## JackieGirl (8 Jun 2010)

Goliath shark.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2010)

jaws


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2010)

mandibles


----------



## spear (8 Jun 2010)

dude


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Jun 2010)

Boss


----------



## missing1 (8 Jun 2010)

Ford


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Jun 2010)

trucks


----------



## TruckerJeff (9 Jun 2010)

freight


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

cargo


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

embargo


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2010)

hold


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2010)

Close


----------



## missing1 (9 Jun 2010)

Range


----------



## Joani (9 Jun 2010)

Rifle


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

bore


----------



## 2010newbie (9 Jun 2010)

hole


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

card


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2010)

clown


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

joker


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 Jun 2010)

Batman


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2010)

valet


----------



## TruckerJeff (9 Jun 2010)

parking


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

fees


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

tolls      T:


----------



## Rogo (9 Jun 2010)

Trolls


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

angling


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2010)

dangling


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

participle


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

verb


----------



## Rogo (9 Jun 2010)

herb


----------



## 2010newbie (9 Jun 2010)

Brooks


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

Foster


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

home


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 Jun 2010)

depot


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

injection


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2010)

site


----------



## Delta26 (9 Jun 2010)

filter


----------



## KnightShift (9 Jun 2010)

Microns


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

wool


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jun 2010)

socks


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

puppets

"Ed the sock"


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2010)

Grover


----------



## Delta26 (9 Jun 2010)

Cleavland


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

Indians


----------



## Rogo (10 Jun 2010)

Russell Peters


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2010)

Hell   ( as in.... what the HELL.??   {one of his catch-phrases})          8)


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Fire


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jun 2010)

Missile


----------



## KnightShift (10 Jun 2010)

Projectile


----------



## Dou You (10 Jun 2010)

vomit


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2010)

yak  (as in the animal)    :nod:


----------



## Strike (10 Jun 2010)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> yak  (as in the animal)    :nod:



Gab


----------



## Dou You (10 Jun 2010)

Mad


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Jun 2010)

Happy  ;D


----------



## Rogo (10 Jun 2010)

Smile


----------



## mariomike (10 Jun 2010)

face

"Smile, though your heart is aching,
Smile, even though it's breaking.
When there are clouds in the sky-
You'll get by.":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE-7ZEhbEGY

( I read that Nat believed "smoking kept his voice low. Cole would smoke several cigarettes in rapid succession before a recording for this very purpose." 
He smoked Kool menthol. )


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2010)

paint


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jun 2010)

wagon


----------



## gcclarke (10 Jun 2010)

Fall


----------



## Strike (10 Jun 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Fall


Leaves


----------



## Neolithium (10 Jun 2010)

Rake


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2010)

tool


----------



## Dou You (10 Jun 2010)

hammer


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2010)

nail


----------



## mariomike (10 Jun 2010)

coffin

( cigarette )


----------



## 57Chevy (10 Jun 2010)

cemetary


----------



## Dou You (10 Jun 2010)

tombstone


----------



## mariomike (10 Jun 2010)

Arizona

( cemetery )


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jun 2010)

data


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2010)

android


----------



## 57Chevy (10 Jun 2010)

robot                             oh to mm


----------



## mariomike (10 Jun 2010)

Bear
http://www.vecnarobotics.com/solutions/bear/index.shtml


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jun 2010)

Cavalry


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2010)

stetson


----------



## spear (10 Jun 2010)

division


----------



## McD (10 Jun 2010)

Class


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2010)

room


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2010)

space


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jun 2010)

Outer


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Jun 2010)

self


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2010)

image


----------



## DavieRocket77 (11 Jun 2010)

Photograph


----------



## 57Chevy (11 Jun 2010)

print


----------



## PPCLI Guy (11 Jun 2010)

shop


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2010)

talk


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jun 2010)

discourse


----------



## 57Chevy (11 Jun 2010)

speech


----------



## DavieRocket77 (11 Jun 2010)

impediment


----------



## spear (11 Jun 2010)

motion


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2010)

picture


----------



## DavieRocket77 (12 Jun 2010)

window


----------



## Scratch_043 (12 Jun 2010)

Sill


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2010)

ledge


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Jun 2010)

shelf


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2010)

life


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jun 2010)

Brian


----------



## Rogo (12 Jun 2010)

Brain


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2010)

Pinky


----------



## McD (12 Jun 2010)

Brain


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Jun 2010)

fart


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2010)

gas


----------



## McD (12 Jun 2010)

poof(s)


----------



## DavieRocket77 (12 Jun 2010)

smoke


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2010)

free


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Jun 2010)

shipping


----------



## Rogo (12 Jun 2010)

handling


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jun 2010)

charge


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2010)

card


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jun 2010)

Visa


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Jun 2010)

Required


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Jun 2010)

length


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Jun 2010)

width


----------



## Rogo (12 Jun 2010)

girth


----------



## Scratch_043 (12 Jun 2010)

berth


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Jun 2010)

bed


----------



## Rogo (12 Jun 2010)

babies


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Jun 2010)

rugrats


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jun 2010)

Trouble


----------



## DavieRocket77 (13 Jun 2010)

the opposite sex


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jun 2010)

(I'll assume you ment Woman)

Soft


----------



## Rogo (13 Jun 2010)

pillow


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

fight


----------



## 2010newbie (13 Jun 2010)

club


----------



## spear (13 Jun 2010)

groin


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Jun 2010)

knee


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

rupture

"When men fight with one another, and the wife of the one approaches to rescue her husband from the hand of him who is beating him, and puts out her hand and seizes his genitals, you shall sever her hand; you shall have no compassion."
Book of Deuteronomy 25:11-12


----------



## DavieRocket77 (13 Jun 2010)

disc


----------



## Rogo (13 Jun 2010)

changer


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2010)

automatic


----------



## Delta26 (13 Jun 2010)

transmission


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jun 2010)

SIGNALS


----------



## missing1 (13 Jun 2010)

crossed


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jun 2010)

rifles


----------



## Rogo (13 Jun 2010)

arms


----------



## TruckerJeff (13 Jun 2010)

combat


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

bayonet
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/24/CombatDVD.jpg


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jun 2010)

Antique


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2010)

valuable


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Jun 2010)

contribution


----------



## 57Chevy (13 Jun 2010)

tax              ;D


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

rebate:
http://www.thestar.com/news/ontario/hst/article/822771--convicted-criminals-receiving-hst-rebate-cheques?bn=1


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jun 2010)

Corrupt


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jun 2010)

dirty


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jun 2010)

work


----------



## DavieRocket77 (13 Jun 2010)

ethic


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jun 2010)

Moral


----------



## Rogo (13 Jun 2010)

decisions


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jun 2010)

Command


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

post


----------



## Alea (14 Jun 2010)

Office


----------



## Rogo (14 Jun 2010)

building


----------



## McD (14 Jun 2010)

respect


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

esteem


----------



## Dou You (14 Jun 2010)

engine


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

locomotive


----------



## Luke O (14 Jun 2010)

train


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2010)

tracks


----------



## McD (14 Jun 2010)

pyrite


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

(Fool's) gold


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Jun 2010)

standard


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

Operating


----------



## DavieRocket77 (14 Jun 2010)

room


----------



## Luke O (14 Jun 2010)

building


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jun 2010)

skyscraper


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

tall


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

tale


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Jun 2010)

hook....


----------



## Dou You (14 Jun 2010)

Captain


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

hat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BURIAZwJkPc


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Jun 2010)

cowboy


----------



## Dou You (14 Jun 2010)

boots


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

walking


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Jun 2010)

distance


----------



## Luke O (14 Jun 2010)

mile


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

Island
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Mile_Island_accident


----------



## Alea (14 Jun 2010)

Tropical


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2010)

Lightning
http://www.25idl.army.mil/tropic%20lightning%20museum/


----------



## Alea (14 Jun 2010)

Thunder


----------



## Rogo (15 Jun 2010)

birds


----------



## spear (15 Jun 2010)

joints


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Jun 2010)

skeleton


----------



## Dou You (15 Jun 2010)

bones


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Jun 2010)

Hot

( as in the lead actress from Bones the TV show)


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jun 2010)

Stuff


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2010)

crammed


----------



## Luke O (15 Jun 2010)

full


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2010)

schedule


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2010)

itinerary


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jun 2010)

Plan


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2010)

blueprint


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2010)

drawing


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Jun 2010)

Tattoo


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2010)

bands


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jun 2010)

Pipes  iper:


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Jun 2010)

Laying


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2010)

eggs


----------



## spear (15 Jun 2010)

eggplants


----------



## Dou You (15 Jun 2010)

oxymoron


----------



## DavieRocket77 (15 Jun 2010)

contradiction


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2010)

denial


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2010)

(of) grief


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2010)

counselling


----------



## McD (15 Jun 2010)

behavior


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jun 2010)

Actions


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Jun 2010)

Accountable


----------



## LineJumper (16 Jun 2010)

Deniability


----------



## calamityjoe (16 Jun 2010)

Selective


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2010)

hearing


----------



## Dou You (16 Jun 2010)

impaired


----------



## McD (16 Jun 2010)

speaches


----------



## Rogo (16 Jun 2010)

peaches


----------



## Alea (16 Jun 2010)

Fruits


----------



## DavieRocket77 (16 Jun 2010)

labour


----------



## LineJumper (16 Jun 2010)

day


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2010)

night


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Jun 2010)

spooky


----------



## Rogo (16 Jun 2010)

movies


----------



## spear (16 Jun 2010)

rehabilitating


----------



## DavieRocket77 (16 Jun 2010)

junkie


----------



## TruckerJeff (16 Jun 2010)

adrenaline


----------



## Cat (17 Jun 2010)

fear


----------



## DavieRocket77 (17 Jun 2010)

this


----------



## Dou You (17 Jun 2010)

that


----------



## Jacqueline (17 Jun 2010)

blacking


----------



## McD (17 Jun 2010)

duckling


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jun 2010)

Ugly


----------



## Jammer (17 Jun 2010)

Betty


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2010)

Barney


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2010)

rubble


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2010)

wreckage


----------



## DavieRocket77 (17 Jun 2010)

aftermath


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2010)

armageddon


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2010)

Prism 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBmvElD_0Ow


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2010)

Triumph


----------



## spear (17 Jun 2010)

victorious


----------



## DavieRocket77 (17 Jun 2010)

battle


----------



## KnightShift (17 Jun 2010)

Wife


----------



## Rogo (17 Jun 2010)

partner


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2010)

cowboy


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2010)

rodeo


----------



## Rogo (17 Jun 2010)

stereo


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2010)

music


----------



## Cat (17 Jun 2010)

singing


----------



## DavieRocket77 (18 Jun 2010)

Cowboy


----------



## McD (18 Jun 2010)

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Cowboy



RANCHMANS


----------



## DavieRocket77 (18 Jun 2010)

lullaby


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jun 2010)

Whiskey (Lullaby by Brad Paisley)


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jun 2010)

JD


----------



## Delta26 (18 Jun 2010)

KP


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2010)

duty


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jun 2010)

tech


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2010)

high


----------



## Rogo (18 Jun 2010)

drug


----------



## Luke O (18 Jun 2010)

bad


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2010)

seed


----------



## DavieRocket77 (18 Jun 2010)

grass


----------



## Luke O (18 Jun 2010)

cut


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jun 2010)

clean


----------



## Rogo (18 Jun 2010)

mister


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jun 2010)

mister     (the band)


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Jun 2010)

master


----------



## Dou You (18 Jun 2010)

muster


----------



## LineJumper (19 Jun 2010)

parade


----------



## Rogo (19 Jun 2010)

boots


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jun 2010)

Ankle


----------



## DavieRocket77 (19 Jun 2010)

biter


----------



## Rogo (19 Jun 2010)

slapchop


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (19 Jun 2010)

offer


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Contract


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Jun 2010)

Breach


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jun 2010)

Block


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (19 Jun 2010)

head


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jun 2010)

(post deleted by mods)  >


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jun 2010)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> head


Space


----------



## trigger324 (19 Jun 2010)

cadet


----------



## Dou You (19 Jun 2010)

Officer


----------



## LineJumper (19 Jun 2010)

Subby


----------



## Delta26 (20 Jun 2010)

Fark


----------



## Rogo (20 Jun 2010)

Fork


----------



## spear (20 Jun 2010)

rhum


----------



## TruckerJeff (21 Jun 2010)

coke


----------



## mellian (21 Jun 2010)

cola


----------



## Delta26 (21 Jun 2010)

soda


----------



## trigger324 (21 Jun 2010)

crackers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jun 2010)

animal (crackers)


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2010)

beast


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2010)

master


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2010)

Debater


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Jun 2010)

Moderator


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jun 2010)

Terminator


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2010)

Kevorkian


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Jun 2010)

doctor


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

nurse


----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Jun 2010)

Betty


----------



## Dou You (22 Jun 2010)

White


----------



## Luke O (22 Jun 2010)

snow


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

ball


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Jun 2010)

room


----------



## KnightShift (22 Jun 2010)

Board


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jun 2010)

Chalk


----------



## Rogo (22 Jun 2010)

Homicide


----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Jun 2010)

Detective


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Jun 2010)

Gadget


----------



## Luke O (23 Jun 2010)

Inspector


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2010)

Fuzz


----------



## 57Chevy (23 Jun 2010)

peach


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2010)

schapps


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2010)

liquor


----------



## Luke O (23 Jun 2010)

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## DavieRocket77 (23 Jun 2010)

Ricky


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2010)

Lucy


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jun 2010)

Diamonds


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2010)

"ice"


----------



## spear (23 Jun 2010)

fake


----------



## Rogo (23 Jun 2010)

money


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jun 2010)

lots


----------



## X291R (23 Jun 2010)

Real Estate


----------



## trigger324 (23 Jun 2010)

agent


----------



## TruckerJeff (23 Jun 2010)

orange


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2010)

banana


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2010)

bread


----------



## Dou You (23 Jun 2010)

wonder


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2010)

years


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Jun 2010)

experience


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jun 2010)

Science


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2010)

Blinded (...me with.)


----------



## DavieRocket77 (24 Jun 2010)

melon


----------



## Dou You (24 Jun 2010)

(No) Rain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlAwvz8uwc
...amazing song!


----------



## spear (24 Jun 2010)

flood


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (24 Jun 2010)

Arc


----------



## Rogo (24 Jun 2010)

welder


----------



## X291R (24 Jun 2010)

Torch


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Jun 2010)

Pathfinder


----------



## Dou You (24 Jun 2010)

vehicle


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Jun 2010)

Magnet (as in bullet)


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2010)

....chick


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2010)

hen


----------



## Dou You (24 Jun 2010)

fowl


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Jun 2010)

Ball


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (25 Jun 2010)

dance


----------



## DavieRocket77 (25 Jun 2010)

fever


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Jun 2010)

cough


----------



## X291R (25 Jun 2010)

sneeze


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2010)

allergy


----------



## Luke O (25 Jun 2010)

pollen


----------



## spear (25 Jun 2010)

seeds


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jun 2010)

.......nuts


----------



## Dou You (25 Jun 2010)

pea


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2010)

soup


----------



## Delta26 (25 Jun 2010)

SPOOON!


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jun 2010)

Tick


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2010)

tock


----------



## X291R (25 Jun 2010)

FOB


----------



## observor 69 (25 Jun 2010)

Key


----------



## DavieRocket77 (25 Jun 2010)

Skeleton


----------



## Dou You (25 Jun 2010)

bones


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (26 Jun 2010)

Temperance


----------



## DavieRocket77 (26 Jun 2010)

deliverance


----------



## spear (26 Jun 2010)

from


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2010)

evil


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2010)

amen


----------



## X291R (26 Jun 2010)

geshundheit


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jun 2010)

X291R said:
			
		

> geshundheit Gesundheit


Health


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Jun 2010)

nut


----------



## DavieRocket77 (27 Jun 2010)

pea


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jun 2010)

Pod


----------



## X291R (27 Jun 2010)

Whales


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

beluga


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2010)

caviar (not from the whales, from the sturgeon)


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

ova


----------



## spear (27 Jun 2010)

as in ovary?


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

as in eggs / as in caviar


----------



## Dou You (27 Jun 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> eggs



protein


----------



## X291R (27 Jun 2010)

shake


----------



## spear (27 Jun 2010)

my


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Jun 2010)

booty


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Jun 2010)

shorts
http://x96.com/images/uploads/Booty_Shorts_by_wizardofthelight.jpg


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jun 2010)

back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4he79krseU


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2010)

curves


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2010)

dangerous


----------



## X291R (27 Jun 2010)

Adrenalin


----------



## Jammer (27 Jun 2010)

Rush


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Jun 2010)

Weed (as in marijuana)


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

Dill


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Jun 2010)

Spice (I didn't know dill was a weed)go figuire,,,.
Anyway back to thr game
Spice.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2010)

*Spice = girls*



			
				wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Spice (I didn't know dill was a weed)go figuire,,,.
> Anyway back to thr game
> Spice.



LOL

Dill Weed


----------



## Rogo (27 Jun 2010)

music


----------



## spear (28 Jun 2010)

to


----------



## Rogo (28 Jun 2010)

from


----------



## Dou You (29 Jun 2010)

Russia


----------



## Luke O (29 Jun 2010)

Soviet


----------



## spear (29 Jun 2010)

with


----------



## Rogo (29 Jun 2010)

myth


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2010)

legend


----------



## spear (29 Jun 2010)

story


----------



## Rogo (29 Jun 2010)

book


----------



## Dou You (29 Jun 2010)

novel


----------



## X291R (29 Jun 2010)

mundane


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jun 2010)

old


----------



## missing1 (29 Jun 2010)

News


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jun 2010)

information


----------



## Dou You (29 Jun 2010)

formation


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jun 2010)

breaking


----------



## armyvern (29 Jun 2010)

news


----------



## Spanky (30 Jun 2010)

paper


----------



## Rogo (30 Jun 2010)

towel


----------



## missing1 (30 Jun 2010)

crying


----------



## Delta26 (30 Jun 2010)

game


----------



## Rogo (30 Jun 2010)

board


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2010)

Inquiry


----------



## X291R (30 Jun 2010)

Shredder (lol)


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Jun 2010)

recycle


----------



## Rogo (1 Jul 2010)

garbage


----------



## DavieRocket77 (1 Jul 2010)

disposal


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jul 2010)

service


----------



## Jacqueline (2 Jul 2010)

customer


----------



## DavieRocket77 (2 Jul 2010)

representative


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jul 2010)

house


----------



## DavieRocket77 (2 Jul 2010)

commons


----------



## spear (2 Jul 2010)

with


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2010)

stupid


----------



## Rogo (2 Jul 2010)

people


----------



## Jacqueline (2 Jul 2010)

purple


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Jul 2010)

rain                            purple rain p-u-r-p-l-e r-a-i-n


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jul 2010)

check


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jul 2010)

arcs


----------



## Rogo (2 Jul 2010)

welder


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jul 2010)

Mig


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2010)

fighter


----------



## Rogo (3 Jul 2010)

christina


----------



## trigger324 (4 Jul 2010)

dirrty


----------



## spear (4 Jul 2010)

kisser (yikes)


----------



## Delta26 (6 Jul 2010)

POW(right in the)


----------



## DavieRocket77 (6 Jul 2010)

camp


----------



## Rogo (6 Jul 2010)

fire


----------



## missing1 (6 Jul 2010)

power


----------



## Dou You (6 Jul 2010)

bomb


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Jul 2010)

nuclear(radiation included)


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jul 2010)

family (radiation optional) ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jul 2010)

ties


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2010)

twist


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Jul 2010)

shout(as in dance)(radiation excluded)LOL


----------



## Alea (7 Jul 2010)

Yell


----------



## gcclarke (7 Jul 2010)

Rebel (In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more!")


----------



## Alea (7 Jul 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Rebel (In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more!")



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c

 ;D

Idol (More, More, More)


----------



## Delta26 (7 Jul 2010)

hands


----------



## Alea (7 Jul 2010)

Up


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jul 2010)

vertical


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jul 2010)

hold


----------



## Alea (7 Jul 2010)

Tight


----------



## Gunnar (7 Jul 2010)

Loose


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

goose


----------



## DavieRocket77 (7 Jul 2010)

gander


----------



## Jacqueline (7 Jul 2010)

peripheral            (vision)


----------



## Delta26 (7 Jul 2010)

mouse


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

rodent


----------



## Phynixx (7 Jul 2010)

politician


----------



## Rogo (7 Jul 2010)

Snake


----------



## Delta26 (7 Jul 2010)

Plisken


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Jul 2010)

movie  op:  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2010)

theater


----------



## DavieRocket77 (8 Jul 2010)

pain


----------



## Dou You (9 Jul 2010)

suffering


----------



## eurowing (9 Jul 2010)

succotash


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2010)

squash


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jul 2010)

Spaghetti


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Jul 2010)

meatball's


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jul 2010)

Movie


----------



## spear (9 Jul 2010)

reviews?


----------



## DavieRocket77 (10 Jul 2010)

Siskel


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Jul 2010)

Gene


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2010)

pool


----------



## DavieRocket77 (10 Jul 2010)

cue


----------



## trigger324 (11 Jul 2010)

lineup


----------



## Dou You (11 Jul 2010)

concert


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Jul 2010)

groupie


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2010)

roadie


----------



## HavokFour (12 Jul 2010)

Leather.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Jul 2010)

Skin


----------



## armyvern (13 Jul 2010)

Second


----------



## helpup (13 Jul 2010)

ohhhhh skin,,,,,,,,,,,, ooops deployed too long. 

job (movie refferance)


----------



## armyvern (13 Jul 2010)

helpup said:
			
		

> ohhhhh skin,,,,,,,,,,,, ooops deployed too long.
> 
> job (movie refferance)



Blow.

(PS: Sucks that you've been deployed too long.  >)


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Jul 2010)

Inflatable


----------



## DavieRocket77 (13 Jul 2010)

Zodiac


----------



## spear (13 Jul 2010)

sign


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jul 2010)

Directions.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2010)

instruction


----------



## wildman0101 (13 Jul 2010)

map


----------



## Alea (13 Jul 2010)

Atlas


----------



## Jammer (13 Jul 2010)

Charles


----------



## Alea (13 Jul 2010)

Diana (Princess)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Jul 2010)

Patricia's


----------



## gt102 (13 Jul 2010)

Aunt


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jul 2010)

Family.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (14 Jul 2010)

tradition


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Jul 2010)

custom


----------



## HavokFour (14 Jul 2010)

Christmas.


----------



## gt102 (14 Jul 2010)

78 Corvette (Early Christmas to THIS guy.  ;D)


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Jul 2010)

stingray


----------



## Joani (14 Jul 2010)

Orange (my plan was an orange Corvette Stingray)


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2010)

Parade


----------



## Jacqueline (14 Jul 2010)

Rain


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2010)

flowers


----------



## HavokFour (14 Jul 2010)

Allergies.  :-\


----------



## Luke O (15 Jul 2010)

Sneezing


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2010)

Ragweed


----------



## AndyRad (15 Jul 2010)

maryjane


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jul 2010)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2010)

umbrella


----------



## HavokFour (15 Jul 2010)

Rain.


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jul 2010)

storm


----------



## 57Chevy (15 Jul 2010)

trooper


----------



## Rogo (15 Jul 2010)

super


----------



## fischer10 (15 Jul 2010)

Dooper


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2010)

Allyooper


----------



## Rogo (17 Jul 2010)

Alice Cooper?


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2010)

Makeup


----------



## HavokFour (17 Jul 2010)

Beauty.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (17 Jul 2010)

beholder


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Jul 2010)

eye


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2010)

Aye


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jul 2010)

Skipper


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2010)

Gilligan


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2010)

island


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Jul 2010)

girl           :dileas:


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jul 2010)

Bill


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2010)

Alimony


----------



## spear (18 Jul 2010)

payments!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2010)

installment


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jul 2010)

plan


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

technoviking!!  

 >


----------



## Niteshade (18 Jul 2010)

Unstoppable.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

aging


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Jul 2010)

pornstar


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

pickle


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jul 2010)

dill (pickle)


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

weed

(I think we've done this one before!!  ;D)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jul 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> weed
> 
> (I think we've done this one before!!  ;D)


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Cheech


----------



## calamityjoe (18 Jul 2010)

wings


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jul 2010)

chicken!


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jul 2010)

Buffalo


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2010)

sabres


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jul 2010)

rattling


----------



## Delta26 (19 Jul 2010)

Bones


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jul 2010)

Spock


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2010)

Doctor


----------



## armyvern (19 Jul 2010)

Ruth


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2010)

Babe


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jul 2010)

Styx


----------



## armyvern (19 Jul 2010)

Hades


----------



## armyvern (19 Jul 2010)

ransom


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Jul 2010)

money


----------



## HavokFour (19 Jul 2010)

Capitalism.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2010)

society


----------



## DavieRocket77 (19 Jul 2010)

leech (on society) My buddies dad used to call him that all the time lol


----------



## Rogo (19 Jul 2010)

sucker


----------



## Delta26 (19 Jul 2010)

punch


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2010)

Hawaiian


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2010)

cold


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

lake


----------



## SARgirl (19 Jul 2010)

Beach


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

sand


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2010)

castle


----------



## Dou You (19 Jul 2010)

white


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2010)

satin


----------



## HavokFour (19 Jul 2010)

Spicy.


----------



## Rogo (19 Jul 2010)

girl


----------



## missing1 (19 Jul 2010)

Power


----------



## Dou You (19 Jul 2010)

Rangers


----------



## HavokFour (19 Jul 2010)

Forest.


----------



## Rogo (19 Jul 2010)

run


----------



## Dou You (20 Jul 2010)

jog


----------



## spear (20 Jul 2010)

hop hop hop


----------



## HavokFour (20 Jul 2010)

Toddler.


----------



## Rogo (20 Jul 2010)

soup         (toddlers like soup...I do not eat toddlers)


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Jul 2010)

spoon               as in soupspoon :stirpot:


----------



## DavieRocket77 (21 Jul 2010)

silver


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2010)

screen


----------



## Delta26 (21 Jul 2010)

door (on a submarine, useful as)


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (21 Jul 2010)

Stop


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2010)

sign


----------



## armyvern (21 Jul 2010)

billboard


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2010)

magazine


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2010)

advertisement


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jul 2010)

Spam


----------



## Rogo (21 Jul 2010)

fat


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2010)

gristle


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2010)

gross   :-X


----------



## trigger324 (21 Jul 2010)

misconduct


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2010)

penalty


----------



## Dou You (21 Jul 2010)

kick


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Jul 2010)

arse


----------



## Niteshade (22 Jul 2010)

hole


----------



## chrome1967 (22 Jul 2010)

Big League


----------



## chrome1967 (22 Jul 2010)

Big League


----------



## Delta26 (22 Jul 2010)

chew(bubblegum)


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jul 2010)

this.!


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2010)

sucks


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hard (Uh-oh..)



song  

(by MCpl Elton Adams)


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2010)

Long  

(Much like this silly thread) See if this tune brings back some memories and is stuck in your head all day long!  (Read it if you dare, sing along I dare you).

    This is the song that never ends,
    and it goes on and on, my friends.
    Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was,
    Therefore they continue singing it forever just because...
    This is the song that never ends,
    and it goes on and on, my friends.
    Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was,
    Therefore they continue singing it forever just because...
    This is the song that never ends,
    and it goes on and on, my friends.
    Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was,
    Therefore they continue singing it forever just because... It is a song that never ends, 
it goes on and on my friends..."


----------



## Jacqueline (22 Jul 2010)

metaphorically          (speaking)


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2010)

hypothetically


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jul 2010)

hypothemic


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2010)

freezing


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2010)

point


----------



## Dou You (22 Jul 2010)

arrow


----------



## MGB (22 Jul 2010)

broken


----------



## HavokFour (22 Jul 2010)

WORDS


----------



## missing1 (22 Jul 2010)

hurt :threat:


----------



## armyvern (22 Jul 2010)

William


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2010)

hurt


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jul 2010)

pain


----------



## dapaterson (22 Jul 2010)

suffering


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Jul 2010)

marriage


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2010)

(of) convenience


----------



## armyvern (23 Jul 2010)

store


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jul 2010)

keep


----------



## HavokFour (23 Jul 2010)

Take.


----------



## calamityjoe (23 Jul 2010)

looting


----------



## eurowing (23 Jul 2010)

Pirate!


----------



## armyvern (23 Jul 2010)

hook


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2010)

sky


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2010)

blue


----------



## armyvern (23 Jul 2010)

velvet


----------



## Joani (23 Jul 2010)

Please


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jul 2010)

me


----------



## calamityjoe (23 Jul 2010)

tease


----------



## gcclarke (23 Jul 2010)

flirt


----------



## MGB (23 Jul 2010)

danger


----------



## missing1 (23 Jul 2010)

Man


----------



## Delta26 (24 Jul 2010)

up


----------



## Dou You (24 Jul 2010)

chuck


----------



## missing1 (24 Jul 2010)

roast


----------



## DavieRocket77 (24 Jul 2010)

Bison


----------



## calamityjoe (24 Jul 2010)

prison


----------



## chrome1967 (25 Jul 2010)

shot


----------



## Dou You (26 Jul 2010)

tetanus


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2010)

diphtheria


----------



## Dou You (26 Jul 2010)

contagious


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2010)

laughter


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jul 2010)

remedy


----------



## agc (26 Jul 2010)

situation


----------



## Dou You (26 Jul 2010)

Jersey


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2010)

hockey


----------



## Luke O (27 Jul 2010)

puck


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2010)

toilet


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2010)

seat


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2010)

ejection


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2010)

Martin Baker  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2010)

ride (...the rails)


----------



## Dou You (27 Jul 2010)

coaster


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2010)

beverage


----------



## agc (27 Jul 2010)

caucasian


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2010)

people


----------



## Jacqueline (27 Jul 2010)

happily  :nod:


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jul 2010)

married   (....or divorced)


----------



## Rogo (28 Jul 2010)

battle


----------



## Dou You (28 Jul 2010)

beetle


----------



## agc (28 Jul 2010)

bailey


----------



## armyvern (29 Jul 2010)

bridge


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jul 2010)

draw


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Jul 2010)

sketch


----------



## agc (29 Jul 2010)

etch


----------



## eurowing (29 Jul 2010)

retch


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2010)

vomit


----------



## spear (29 Jul 2010)

mongoloid


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jul 2010)

adenoid


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2010)

tonsils


----------



## agc (30 Jul 2010)

hockey :-*


----------



## armyvern (30 Jul 2010)

pervert

 ;D


----------



## spear (30 Jul 2010)

coach!


----------



## DavieRocket77 (31 Jul 2010)

Fleury


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (31 Jul 2010)

snow


----------



## eurowing (31 Jul 2010)

hideous (I hate snow)


----------



## HavokFour (31 Jul 2010)

Carve.


----------



## trigger324 (31 Jul 2010)

parabolic


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2010)

arc


----------



## TruckerJeff (31 Jul 2010)

welder


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2010)

solder


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jul 2010)

flux


----------



## DavieRocket77 (31 Jul 2010)

Aeon (movie)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (31 Jul 2010)

awful (movie)


----------



## agc (31 Jul 2010)

smell


----------



## Rogo (1 Aug 2010)

sulfur :crybaby:


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Aug 2010)

brimstone   >


----------



## spear (1 Aug 2010)

burn!!!


----------



## krustyrl (1 Aug 2010)

scorch


----------



## Rogo (1 Aug 2010)

scotch ;D


----------



## armyvern (1 Aug 2010)

hop


----------



## observor 69 (1 Aug 2010)

Beer   [hops]


----------



## agc (1 Aug 2010)

barley


----------



## eurowing (2 Aug 2010)

(Barley) sandwich


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (2 Aug 2010)

bread


----------



## eurowing (2 Aug 2010)

Band


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2010)

concert


----------



## Jacqueline (3 Aug 2010)

people


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2010)

habitants


----------



## armyvern (3 Aug 2010)

citizens


----------



## Sapplicant (3 Aug 2010)

Arrest.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (3 Aug 2010)

police


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2010)

narcs


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2010)

informer


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2010)

rat


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2010)

prison


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2010)

jail


----------



## agc (3 Aug 2010)

cells


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2010)

blood


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2010)

oath


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2010)

allegiance


----------



## armyvern (3 Aug 2010)

pledge


----------



## agc (3 Aug 2010)

pinesol


----------



## armyvern (3 Aug 2010)

disinfect


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2010)

alcohol


----------



## Dou You (3 Aug 2010)

booze


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2010)

hound


----------



## Rogo (3 Aug 2010)

dog


----------



## spear (3 Aug 2010)

and


----------



## LineJumper (4 Aug 2010)

peanutbutter


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2010)

jelly  (...time.!)


----------



## DavieRocket77 (4 Aug 2010)

belly


----------



## VIChris (4 Aug 2010)

up


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2010)

seven


----------



## LineJumper (4 Aug 2010)

slurs


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (4 Aug 2010)

slurp


----------



## Dou You (4 Aug 2010)

burp


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2010)

gas


----------



## eurowing (4 Aug 2010)

engine


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2010)

Tecumseh


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2010)

Sherman


----------



## missing1 (4 Aug 2010)

Potter (mash)


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2010)

artist


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2010)

canvas


----------



## DavieRocket77 (4 Aug 2010)

tent


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2010)

city


----------



## Dou You (4 Aug 2010)

town


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Aug 2010)

pump


----------



## Alea (5 Aug 2010)

Up (The volume  )


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2010)

yours...   (not directed towards anyone)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (5 Aug 2010)

you


----------



## LineJumper (5 Aug 2010)

dick!

(Spicolli)


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Aug 2010)

private


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2010)

introverted


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2010)

timid


----------



## armyvern (5 Aug 2010)

Vern


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2010)

NOT  ;D


----------



## armyvern (5 Aug 2010)

True


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2010)

Lies ( with Ahhhnald.!! )


----------



## Rogo (5 Aug 2010)

Krom!!!  (from Conan the Barbarian)


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2010)

steroids


----------



## agc (6 Aug 2010)

rage


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2010)

road


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

move


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2010)

over


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2010)

under


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2010)

funded


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

budgeted


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2010)

planned


----------



## agc (6 Aug 2010)

expenditure


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

cost


----------



## Rogo (6 Aug 2010)

opportunity


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2010)

knocks


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Aug 2010)

hard (school of)


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2010)

rock


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2010)

cafe... (you  knew THAT was coming...)


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

latte


----------



## agc (6 Aug 2010)

macchiato


----------



## spear (6 Aug 2010)

no way!


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Impossible!


----------



## agc (7 Aug 2010)

Mission


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

ary


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2010)

position


----------



## armyvern (7 Aug 2010)

reverse

 >


----------



## agc (7 Aug 2010)

astern


----------



## LineJumper (7 Aug 2010)

full


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2010)

house


----------



## missing1 (8 Aug 2010)

Doctor


----------



## armyvern (8 Aug 2010)

Zoolittle


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Aug 2010)

Eliza (My Fair Lady)


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2010)

(in)....waiting


----------



## armyvern (8 Aug 2010)

room


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2010)

(with a) view


----------



## LineJumper (8 Aug 2010)

finder


----------



## agc (8 Aug 2010)

keeper


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (8 Aug 2010)

bee


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2010)

sting


----------



## spear (8 Aug 2010)

cobra


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (8 Aug 2010)

commander


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2010)

Keen


----------



## armyvern (8 Aug 2010)

geek

 ;D


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2010)

squad


----------



## armyvern (9 Aug 2010)

car


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2010)

wash


----------



## agc (9 Aug 2010)

cloth


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2010)

chloroform


----------



## LineJumper (9 Aug 2010)

pictures


----------



## fischer10 (9 Aug 2010)

Mohawk (Just gave my dog one, looks EPIC!)


----------



## Alea (9 Aug 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Mohawk (Just gave my dog one, looks EPIC!)



Indian (I want to see pictures of your dog  )


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (9 Aug 2010)

cowboys


----------



## spear (10 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Indian (I want to see pictures of your dog  )



Apache?


----------



## Dou You (10 Aug 2010)

helicopter


----------



## Alea (10 Aug 2010)

Plane


----------



## fischer10 (10 Aug 2010)

Olives


----------



## Alea (10 Aug 2010)

Fruits


----------



## spear (10 Aug 2010)

flies?


----------



## Luke O (10 Aug 2010)

black


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2010)

widow


----------



## AndyRad (10 Aug 2010)

sniper


----------



## spear (10 Aug 2010)

ghillie suit


----------



## krustyrl (10 Aug 2010)

(suit).... LAW


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2010)

order


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2010)

menu


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Aug 2010)

restaurant


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2010)

counter


----------



## eurowing (10 Aug 2010)

offer


----------



## krustyrl (10 Aug 2010)

aid


----------



## Dou You (10 Aug 2010)

first


----------



## agc (10 Aug 2010)

scene


----------



## krustyrl (10 Aug 2010)

nude


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Aug 2010)

beach


----------



## krustyrl (10 Aug 2010)

bunny          :nod:


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (10 Aug 2010)

rabbit


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

snare


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2010)

S Nair


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2010)

hair (or hare)


----------



## DavieRocket77 (10 Aug 2010)

flair (or flare)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2010)

panache   ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

Moe.

 8)


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2010)

Flaming


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

burn


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2010)

Compromised


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

mission


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2010)

aborted


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Aug 2010)

birthed


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2010)

........DAY


----------



## Alea (11 Aug 2010)

Night


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Aug 2010)

knight


----------



## Dou You (11 Aug 2010)

chivalry


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Aug 2010)

extinction...


----------



## Dou You (11 Aug 2010)

dinosaur


----------



## DavieRocket77 (11 Aug 2010)

fossils


----------



## armyvern (11 Aug 2010)

stone


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2010)

cold


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Aug 2010)

crazy

 ;D


----------



## eurowing (11 Aug 2010)

(Crazy) Train


----------



## armyvern (11 Aug 2010)

Ozzy


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2010)

Harriet


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2010)

Nelson


----------



## armyvern (11 Aug 2010)

Herman


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Aug 2010)

Husband ("her man")


----------



## Dou You (11 Aug 2010)

wife


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2010)

mistress


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2010)

trouble!


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2010)

stratego


----------



## spear (11 Aug 2010)

GG Games of the General (gameboard)


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Aug 2010)

eGG


----------



## OkanaganHeat (11 Aug 2010)

ECG


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Aug 2010)

EFG (epic fail guy)


----------



## DavieRocket77 (12 Aug 2010)

EGR (exhaust gas recirculation)


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2010)

eager


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2010)

beaver


----------



## Dou You (12 Aug 2010)

tail


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2010)

feather


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2010)

duster


----------



## OkanaganHeat (12 Aug 2010)

broom


----------



## Dou You (12 Aug 2010)

sweep


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2010)

curl


----------



## DavieRocket77 (12 Aug 2010)

hair


----------



## Dou You (12 Aug 2010)

wig


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2010)

wag


----------



## Dou You (12 Aug 2010)

wagon


----------



## missing1 (12 Aug 2010)

Train


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2010)

teach


----------



## Dou You (12 Aug 2010)

class


----------



## KnightShift (12 Aug 2010)

act


----------



## agc (12 Aug 2010)

scene


----------



## DavieRocket77 (13 Aug 2010)

segment


----------



## spear (13 Aug 2010)

portion


----------



## krustyrl (13 Aug 2010)

slice


----------



## Dou You (13 Aug 2010)

hook


----------



## eurowing (14 Aug 2010)

fishing!!!!! (I miss fishing!!)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2010)

rod


----------



## OkanaganHeat (14 Aug 2010)

staff


----------



## Jorkapp (14 Aug 2010)

check


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2010)

mate


----------



## krustyrl (16 Aug 2010)

Play (mate of the year)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (17 Aug 2010)

silicone


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2010)

injection


----------



## spear (17 Aug 2010)

butt hehehehe


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2010)

head


----------



## observor 69 (17 Aug 2010)

Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head-Smashed-In_Buffalo_Jump


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2010)

heritage


----------



## MGB (18 Aug 2010)

Canada


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2010)

Rocks!!


----------



## krustyrl (18 Aug 2010)

Molson    (Canadian)


----------



## Jorkapp (18 Aug 2010)

Labatt's


----------



## Alea (18 Aug 2010)

Blue


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Aug 2010)

balls


----------



## Alea (18 Aug 2010)

Fire (blue balls of fire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOwJ-Jp964U)


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2010)

Hall


----------



## Alea (19 Aug 2010)

Way


----------



## MGB (19 Aug 2010)

Off


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2010)

topic


----------



## observor 69 (19 Aug 2010)

Tropic of


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2010)

Cancer


----------



## Alea (19 Aug 2010)

Breast (cancer)


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2010)

plate


----------



## OkanaganHeat (19 Aug 2010)

dinner


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2010)

T.V.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2010)

wasteland


----------



## Jorkapp (19 Aug 2010)

dystopia


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2010)

vast


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2010)

tracts


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Aug 2010)

of


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2010)

land  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Aug 2010)

Python


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2010)

rules!


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2010)

regulations


----------



## trigger324 (20 Aug 2010)

orders


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2010)

cafeteria


----------



## MGB (20 Aug 2010)

lady


----------



## KnightShift (20 Aug 2010)

Luck


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2010)

serendipity


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2010)

fortunate


----------



## Alea (21 Aug 2010)

Serendipitous


----------



## MGB (22 Aug 2010)

Déjà vu


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Aug 2010)

reoccurance


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2010)

again


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Aug 2010)

echo


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2010)

call sign


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2010)

eight

 ;D


----------



## Rogo (22 Aug 2010)

joke  (seven ate nine)


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Aug 2010)

homophone (ate/eight)


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2010)

sound


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2010)

fury


----------



## MGB (22 Aug 2010)

fists


----------



## armyvern (23 Aug 2010)

armoured


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2010)

car


----------



## trigger324 (23 Aug 2010)

jack


----------



## OkanaganHeat (23 Aug 2010)

hammer


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2010)

emcee


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Aug 2010)

host


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2010)

ghost


----------



## missing1 (23 Aug 2010)

writer


----------



## MGB (23 Aug 2010)

block


----------



## DrewMC36 (23 Aug 2010)

Chopping


----------



## DavieRocket77 (23 Aug 2010)

onions


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2010)

heartburn       :crybaby:


----------



## MGB (23 Aug 2010)

pepto-bismol


----------



## OkanaganHeat (24 Aug 2010)

pink


----------



## sunshinethewolf (24 Aug 2010)

stalking


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2010)

_coooooouuugaar_


----------



## MGB (24 Aug 2010)

lipstick


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Aug 2010)

Avon


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Aug 2010)

calling


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2010)

London

 ;D


----------



## krustyrl (24 Aug 2010)

Bridge


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Aug 2010)

Troll


----------



## LineJumper (24 Aug 2010)

op


----------



## krustyrl (25 Aug 2010)

Overlord


----------



## vorden (25 Aug 2010)

King


----------



## Rogo (25 Aug 2010)

Clubs


----------



## vorden (25 Aug 2010)

caveman


----------



## krustyrl (25 Aug 2010)

Insurance  (Geico caveman)


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Aug 2010)

risk


----------



## krustyrl (25 Aug 2010)

management


----------



## Rogo (25 Aug 2010)

cocaine


----------



## krustyrl (26 Aug 2010)

addictive


----------



## DavieRocket77 (27 Aug 2010)

nicotine


----------



## missing1 (27 Aug 2010)

Fit


----------



## krustyrl (27 Aug 2010)

Rage      :rage:


----------



## DavieRocket77 (27 Aug 2010)

road


----------



## opp550 (27 Aug 2010)

parking


----------



## krustyrl (27 Aug 2010)

ticket


----------



## opp550 (27 Aug 2010)

fair


----------



## OkanaganHeat (27 Aug 2010)

game


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (27 Aug 2010)

the (game)

which means I just lost  :-[


----------



## Rogo (27 Aug 2010)

Axis & Allies  (a great board game)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (27 Aug 2010)

axe


----------



## opp550 (28 Aug 2010)

fire


----------



## Rogo (28 Aug 2010)

trump


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2010)

Donald


----------



## DavieRocket77 (28 Aug 2010)

duck


----------



## opp550 (28 Aug 2010)

cannon


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (28 Aug 2010)

Royal


(Canadian air farce)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Aug 2010)

commission


----------



## opp550 (28 Aug 2010)

mafia


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2010)

Sicilian


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Aug 2010)

Moor.


----------



## opp550 (28 Aug 2010)

Spain


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2010)

rain (falling mainly on the plain  ;D)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Aug 2010)

fall


----------



## krustyrl (29 Aug 2010)

Guy


----------



## opp550 (29 Aug 2010)

Fawkes


----------



## OkanaganHeat (29 Aug 2010)

Vendetta ( V for Vendetta)


----------



## opp550 (29 Aug 2010)

(back to) Sicillian


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Aug 2010)

pizza


----------



## opp550 (29 Aug 2010)

cheese


----------



## fischer10 (29 Aug 2010)

Plain


----------



## Dou You (30 Aug 2010)

plane


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (30 Aug 2010)

air


----------



## Rogo (30 Aug 2010)

Hot


----------



## Dou You (30 Aug 2010)

blooded


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Aug 2010)

Blue


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2010)

man


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2010)

group


----------



## fischer10 (30 Aug 2010)

Band


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2010)

aid


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Aug 2010)

first


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2010)

marriage


----------



## opp550 (30 Aug 2010)

divorce


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2010)

Court


----------



## Dou You (30 Aug 2010)

tennis


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Aug 2010)

mario


----------



## opp550 (30 Aug 2010)

toaster(Don't ask how I linked it, if you do not know already, you will not get it)


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2010)

strudel


----------



## vorden (30 Aug 2010)

pastry


----------



## Rogo (30 Aug 2010)

chef


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2010)

Boy ( -arDee)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Aug 2010)

little


----------



## opp550 (30 Aug 2010)

ladel


----------



## DavieRocket77 (30 Aug 2010)

lid


----------



## Rogo (30 Aug 2010)

can


----------



## Dou You (31 Aug 2010)

tin


----------



## opp550 (31 Aug 2010)

hat


----------



## Rogo (31 Aug 2010)

sun


----------



## Dou You (31 Aug 2010)

son


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Aug 2010)

heir


----------



## Dou You (31 Aug 2010)

throne


----------



## missing1 (31 Aug 2010)

crapper


----------



## AC 011 (31 Aug 2010)

loo


----------



## Rogo (31 Aug 2010)

shea pronounced shay (anyone watch rescue me?)


----------



## opp550 (1 Sep 2010)

name


----------



## MissLucy72 (1 Sep 2010)

Summer


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Sep 2010)

Beer! :cheers:


----------



## Dou You (1 Sep 2010)

gut


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2010)

Keg


----------



## seanway (1 Sep 2010)

BBQ


----------



## Dou You (1 Sep 2010)

sauce


----------



## Rogo (1 Sep 2010)

beer :nod:


----------



## opp550 (1 Sep 2010)

vodka


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Sep 2010)

Russian


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2010)

spy


----------



## Grinton (1 Sep 2010)

plane


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Sep 2010)

air


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2010)

compressed


----------



## Dou You (1 Sep 2010)

gas


----------



## Rogo (1 Sep 2010)

passing


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Sep 2010)

lane


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2010)

alley


----------



## opp550 (1 Sep 2010)

cats


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2010)

pussy


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Sep 2010)

feline


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2010)

allergy


----------



## Rogo (1 Sep 2010)

hayfever


----------



## DavieRocket77 (1 Sep 2010)

haychaff


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Sep 2010)

winnow


----------



## MissLucy72 (2 Sep 2010)

air


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2010)

port


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2010)

wine


----------



## opp550 (2 Sep 2010)

whine


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2010)

cheese     :crybaby:


----------



## DavieRocket77 (2 Sep 2010)

please


----------



## calamityjoe (2 Sep 2010)

Desease


----------



## Rogo (2 Sep 2010)

Decease


----------



## opp550 (2 Sep 2010)

desist


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Sep 2010)

resist


----------



## krustyrl (3 Sep 2010)

arrest


----------



## AndyRad (3 Sep 2010)

slammer


----------



## opp550 (3 Sep 2010)

hammer


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Sep 2010)

nail


----------



## krustyrl (3 Sep 2010)

cigarette


----------



## opp550 (3 Sep 2010)

filter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Sep 2010)

pool


----------



## missing1 (3 Sep 2010)

cue


----------



## opp550 (3 Sep 2010)

film


----------



## MissLucy72 (4 Sep 2010)

picture


----------



## OkanaganHeat (4 Sep 2010)

perfect


----------



## DavieRocket77 (4 Sep 2010)

mister


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Sep 2010)

smith


----------



## Dou You (6 Sep 2010)

black


----------



## missing1 (6 Sep 2010)

Maria (squad car)


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Sep 2010)

Tia


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Sep 2010)

Carrere


----------



## Dou You (6 Sep 2010)

career


----------



## opp550 (7 Sep 2010)

military


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

Leopard 2


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2010)

cougar


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2010)

hottie


----------



## Jacqueline (7 Sep 2010)

coldie


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2010)

Corona


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Sep 2010)

mexico


----------



## opp550 (7 Sep 2010)

Machete


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

knife


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2010)

fork


----------



## opp550 (7 Sep 2010)

dinner


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

food


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Sep 2010)

IMP  >


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2010)

Cormorant


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Sep 2010)

whirly-bird

Hows IMP relate to cormorant?


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2010)

whirl-wind       (IMP are the Civvie Maintainers {plenty of X-aircraft tradesmen})


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Sep 2010)

tornado


----------



## Dou You (7 Sep 2010)

hurricane


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2010)

eye


----------



## missing1 (7 Sep 2010)

ball


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

round


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Sep 2010)

sourdough


----------



## armyvern (7 Sep 2010)

bread


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2010)

money


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Sep 2010)

funny


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2010)

bone


----------



## krustyrl (8 Sep 2010)

chip


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Sep 2010)

lays


----------



## Alea (8 Sep 2010)

Down


----------



## OkanaganHeat (8 Sep 2010)

under


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Sep 2010)

wear   ;D


----------



## trigger324 (8 Sep 2010)

tear


----------



## observor 69 (8 Sep 2010)

a new one


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Sep 2010)

baby


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2010)

got back


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

returned


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2010)

books


----------



## Dou You (9 Sep 2010)

text


----------



## missing1 (9 Sep 2010)

message


----------



## Dou You (9 Sep 2010)

massage


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Sep 2010)

happy-ending  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2010)

relaxed    :boring:


----------



## vorden (9 Sep 2010)

position


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2010)

authority


----------



## acooper (9 Sep 2010)

Cartman


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Sep 2010)

eric


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

Clapton


----------



## OkanaganHeat (9 Sep 2010)

slow hand


----------



## Dou You (9 Sep 2010)

backhand


----------



## opp550 (9 Sep 2010)

jawbreaker


----------



## missing1 (9 Sep 2010)

bubblegum


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Sep 2010)

bazooka


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (9 Sep 2010)

Joe


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

cool


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (9 Sep 2010)

cold


----------



## Dou You (9 Sep 2010)

ice


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2010)

beer


----------



## missing1 (9 Sep 2010)

NUTS


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Sep 2010)

mixed


----------



## Dou You (10 Sep 2010)

emotions


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Sep 2010)

passion


----------



## 2010newbie (10 Sep 2010)

fruit


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Sep 2010)

punch


----------



## Dou You (10 Sep 2010)

kick


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2010)

boxing


----------



## Dou You (10 Sep 2010)

Ali


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2010)

McGraw


----------



## Dou You (10 Sep 2010)

Tim


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Sep 2010)

thomas


----------



## Alea (10 Sep 2010)

Saint


----------



## missing1 (10 Sep 2010)

sinner


----------



## vorden (11 Sep 2010)

to live


----------



## calamityjoe (11 Sep 2010)

fast


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2010)

starve


----------



## Dou You (11 Sep 2010)

hunger


----------



## opp550 (11 Sep 2010)

full


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Sep 2010)

throttle


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Sep 2010)

pined


----------



## opp550 (11 Sep 2010)

panned


----------



## vorden (11 Sep 2010)

flat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Sep 2010)

chest


----------



## Dou You (11 Sep 2010)

bump


----------



## vorden (12 Sep 2010)

speed


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Sep 2010)

ball


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2010)

breaker


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Sep 2010)

surf


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2010)

board


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2010)

chairman


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Sep 2010)

chairs


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

magic


----------



## Dou You (12 Sep 2010)

Johnson


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

ben


----------



## Dou You (12 Sep 2010)

bent


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Sep 2010)

corner


----------



## missing1 (12 Sep 2010)

gas


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Sep 2010)

mask


----------



## opp550 (12 Sep 2010)

ghoul


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

ghostbusters


----------



## OkanaganHeat (12 Sep 2010)

marshmallows


----------



## Alea (12 Sep 2010)

Campfire


----------



## Dou You (12 Sep 2010)

stories


----------



## opp550 (12 Sep 2010)

building


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

empire


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Sep 2010)

british


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2010)

English


----------



## opp550 (13 Sep 2010)

muffin


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Sep 2010)

man


----------



## opp550 (13 Sep 2010)

boy


----------



## missing1 (13 Sep 2010)

powder monkeys


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

cannon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Sep 2010)

ball


----------



## krustyrl (13 Sep 2010)

Policeman


----------



## readytogo (13 Sep 2010)

blue


----------



## opp550 (13 Sep 2010)

democrat


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

hippy


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2010)

shake   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YbjzztYbUo


----------



## Dou You (13 Sep 2010)

protein


----------



## OkanaganHeat (13 Sep 2010)

molecule


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

atom


----------



## Jacqueline (14 Sep 2010)

molecule


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2010)

cell


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

jail


----------



## opp550 (14 Sep 2010)

guard


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

post

on a unrelated note are the oakley glove sizes the same as the CF ones or very close, im looking to buy a set for mt. biking


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Sep 2010)

off-topic


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

unrelated


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

spam


----------



## missing1 (14 Sep 2010)

meat


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

potato


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2010)

sweet


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

treat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

trick


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2010)

pony


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

jug


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

milk


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

chocolate


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

salty


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

chips


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2010)

fragments


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

grenade


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

throw


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2010)

up


----------



## readytogo (14 Sep 2010)

kevin


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

smith


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

chuck


----------



## opp550 (14 Sep 2010)

norris


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Sep 2010)

god


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

allah


----------



## Rogo (14 Sep 2010)

islam


----------



## opp550 (15 Sep 2010)

moderate


----------



## readytogo (15 Sep 2010)

Mohammed


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

Ali


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2010)

G


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2010)

force


----------



## readytogo (15 Sep 2010)

pressure


----------



## missing1 (15 Sep 2010)

release


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2010)

catch


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2010)

phrase


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2010)

para


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2010)

chute


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

garbage


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2010)

bieber


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2010)

sucks


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2010)

vacuum


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2010)

hoover


----------



## readytogo (15 Sep 2010)

dam


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2010)

beaver


----------



## krustyrl (16 Sep 2010)

pelt


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Sep 2010)

hat


----------



## Dou You (16 Sep 2010)

trick


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Sep 2010)

knee


----------



## opp550 (16 Sep 2010)

cap


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Sep 2010)

badge


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Sep 2010)

scouts


----------



## missing1 (17 Sep 2010)

honor


----------



## opp550 (17 Sep 2010)

valour


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Sep 2010)

duty


----------



## Arctic Acorn (17 Sep 2010)

Dr. Tran


----------



## readytogo (17 Sep 2010)

Dr. Quinn


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Sep 2010)

medicine


----------



## readytogo (17 Sep 2010)

diagnosis


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Sep 2010)

grave


----------



## JSR OP (17 Sep 2010)

Mistake


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Sep 2010)

darwin
the awards that is


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2010)

theory


----------



## vorden (17 Sep 2010)

string


----------



## opp550 (17 Sep 2010)

thread


----------



## vorden (17 Sep 2010)

spider


----------



## opp550 (17 Sep 2010)

eight


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2010)

ball


----------



## Dou You (17 Sep 2010)

base


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2010)

jump


----------



## Dou You (17 Sep 2010)

suit


----------



## missing1 (17 Sep 2010)

coat


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2010)

manager


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Sep 2010)

band


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2010)

wedding


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2010)

crasher


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2010)

party


----------



## hold_fast (17 Sep 2010)

pooper


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2010)

scooper


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Sep 2010)

ice


----------



## Dou You (18 Sep 2010)

hockey


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Sep 2010)

gold


----------



## Arctic Acorn (18 Sep 2010)

Bond


----------



## opp550 (18 Sep 2010)

james


----------



## eurowing (18 Sep 2010)

(James) Dean


----------



## Dou You (18 Sep 2010)

faculty


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2010)

advisor


----------



## Dou You (18 Sep 2010)

counselor


----------



## opp550 (18 Sep 2010)

consiglieri


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Sep 2010)

Administration


----------



## missing1 (18 Sep 2010)

nightmare


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2010)

worst


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

Currywurst...


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2010)

brotchen


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

Brother


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Sep 2010)

annoying


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2010)

utterly


----------



## missing1 (19 Sep 2010)

ridiculous


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2010)

silly


----------



## OnTrack (19 Sep 2010)

string


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2010)

bean


----------



## observor 69 (19 Sep 2010)

pole


----------



## OnTrack (19 Sep 2010)

vault


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2010)

weapons


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2010)

(of) mass (destruction)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Sep 2010)

church


----------



## opp550 (19 Sep 2010)

Chicken


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Sep 2010)

little


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2010)

Rich


----------



## OkanaganHeat (19 Sep 2010)

wealth


----------



## krustyrl (19 Sep 2010)

health


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Sep 2010)

nut


----------



## Dou You (20 Sep 2010)

pea


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2010)

pod


----------



## krustyrl (20 Sep 2010)

I   (pod)


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2010)

ego


----------



## Dou You (20 Sep 2010)

eggo


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Sep 2010)

lego


----------



## readytogo (20 Sep 2010)

eggo


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Sep 2010)

huge


----------



## krustyrl (20 Sep 2010)

massive


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2010)

headache


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Sep 2010)

cold


----------



## Dou You (20 Sep 2010)

freezing


----------



## vorden (20 Sep 2010)

Alberta


----------



## missing1 (20 Sep 2010)

clipper


----------



## vorden (20 Sep 2010)

ship


----------



## krustyrl (20 Sep 2010)

cruise


----------



## readytogo (20 Sep 2010)

booze


----------



## krustyrl (20 Sep 2010)

hound


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Sep 2010)

dog


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2010)

resevoir


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Sep 2010)

pool


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Sep 2010)

battle


----------



## missing1 (20 Sep 2010)

weary


----------



## readytogo (21 Sep 2010)

dreary


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2010)

midnight (think Poe's _The Raven_)


----------



## krustyrl (21 Sep 2010)

moon


----------



## readytogo (21 Sep 2010)

shine


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Sep 2010)

boots


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2010)

walking  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Sep 2010)

tall


----------



## mover1 (22 Sep 2010)

bald


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2010)

shaved


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2010)

smooth


----------



## readytogo (22 Sep 2010)

rough


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2010)

rider


----------



## mover1 (22 Sep 2010)

assless chaps


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2010)

Vern!   ;D


----------



## readytogo (22 Sep 2010)

burn


----------



## krustyrl (22 Sep 2010)

melt


----------



## eurowing (22 Sep 2010)

Down


----------



## missing1 (22 Sep 2010)

comforter


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2010)

blanket


----------



## eurowing (22 Sep 2010)

party


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Sep 2010)

sexy


----------



## trigger324 (22 Sep 2010)

time


----------



## krustyrl (22 Sep 2010)

bandit


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2010)

smokey


----------



## Dou You (23 Sep 2010)

bear


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (23 Sep 2010)

trax


----------



## opp550 (23 Sep 2010)

track


----------



## eurowing (23 Sep 2010)

railroad


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2010)

engineer


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2010)

chemical


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2010)

weapons


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Sep 2010)

platform


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Sep 2010)

stage


----------



## JSR OP (23 Sep 2010)

Coach


----------



## mover1 (23 Sep 2010)

head


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2010)

board


----------



## Dou You (23 Sep 2010)

room


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Sep 2010)

waiting


----------



## eurowing (23 Sep 2010)

patience


----------



## trigger324 (23 Sep 2010)

lost


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (23 Sep 2010)

found


----------



## opp550 (24 Sep 2010)

profound


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Sep 2010)

question


----------



## eurowing (24 Sep 2010)

authority


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2010)

respect (my)...


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Sep 2010)

cartman


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Sep 2010)

cartoon


----------



## Dou You (25 Sep 2010)

character


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2010)

(Harrison) Ford

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090329/


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

broken


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Sep 2010)

child


----------



## opp550 (25 Sep 2010)

voodoo


----------



## Dou You (25 Sep 2010)

doll


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Sep 2010)

sheep.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2010)

dog


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2010)

food


----------



## Dou You (26 Sep 2010)

fight


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Sep 2010)

club


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2010)

med


----------



## Dou You (26 Sep 2010)

drug


----------



## missing1 (26 Sep 2010)

rehab


----------



## 2010newbie (26 Sep 2010)

Pain


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2010)

bread


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2010)

butter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Sep 2010)

finger


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (27 Sep 2010)

food


----------



## opp550 (27 Sep 2010)

delicious


----------



## eurowing (27 Sep 2010)

red (delicious apple)


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2010)

communist


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Sep 2010)

lenin


----------



## observor 69 (27 Sep 2010)

Red  (Army versus White)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Sep 2010)

blue


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2010)

leafs


----------



## opp550 (27 Sep 2010)

leave


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2010)

pass


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Sep 2010)

left


----------



## navymich (27 Sep 2010)

port


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2010)

toast


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Sep 2010)

butter


----------



## observor 69 (27 Sep 2010)

Up


----------



## opp550 (27 Sep 2010)

uppercut


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2010)

(to the) jaw


----------



## Dou You (28 Sep 2010)

breaker


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

wave


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2010)

goodbye


----------



## Dou You (28 Sep 2010)

hello


----------



## krustyrl (28 Sep 2010)

salutation


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2010)

cheers


----------



## krustyrl (28 Sep 2010)

Cliff


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2010)

segway........(to soon?)


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> segway........(to soon?)



Nope, that's exactly what I thought......so, the next word is......

coincidence    ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2010)

gravity        ;D


----------



## observor 69 (28 Sep 2010)

Heavy ...... man!


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

light


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2010)

brite


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

Rainbow

(As in this ... NOT the toy!!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2010)

coalition


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

forces


----------



## krustyrl (28 Sep 2010)

dot   ( .ca )


----------



## 2010newbie (28 Sep 2010)

Dorothy


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2010)

Kansas


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2010)

Dust


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2010)

bowl


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Sep 2010)

round


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2010)

playing


----------



## eurowing (29 Sep 2010)

possum


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2010)

roadkill


----------



## Dou You (29 Sep 2010)

dinner  :


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2010)

family


----------



## eurowing (29 Sep 2010)

ties


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

neck


----------



## HavokFour (29 Sep 2010)

Anatomy.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2010)

biology


----------



## josh54243 (29 Sep 2010)

frogs


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2010)

legs


----------



## HavokFour (29 Sep 2010)

Playboy.  ;D


----------



## 2010newbie (29 Sep 2010)

bunny


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2010)

ears


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2010)

nose


----------



## HavokFour (29 Sep 2010)

Knows.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2010)

nothing


----------



## eurowing (29 Sep 2010)

OFFICE!!!!    (Bugs Bunny, Yosemite Sam cartoon...  Schulz!  Office!!!!  )


----------



## Dou You (29 Sep 2010)

desk


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Sep 2010)

chair


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

seat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2010)

Spain


----------



## eurowing (30 Sep 2010)

matador


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2010)

Operation

(UNTAG - Namibia ~ '89 CLU[less])


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

sides (don't touch the sides!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2010)

mains


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2010)

water


----------



## eurowing (30 Sep 2010)

bottle


----------



## Dou You (30 Sep 2010)

neck


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

tie


----------



## Rogo (30 Sep 2010)

Overtime


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

goal


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

puck


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2010)

chaser


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2010)

drink


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

taker


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2010)

giver


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

reciever


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2010)

wide


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (30 Sep 2010)

load


----------



## krustyrl (30 Sep 2010)

master


----------



## OkanaganHeat (30 Sep 2010)

blaster


----------



## Rogo (30 Sep 2010)

sand


----------



## Dou You (30 Sep 2010)

dune


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2010)

spice


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (30 Sep 2010)

of


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2010)

life


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

death


----------



## readytogo (30 Sep 2010)

birth


----------



## desert_rat (30 Sep 2010)

mother


----------



## krustyrl (30 Sep 2010)

tongue


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2010)

groove


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

zone


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2010)

danger


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Sep 2010)

Will (Robinson)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (30 Sep 2010)

son (Wilson)


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2010)

male


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Sep 2010)

fe


----------



## Dou You (30 Sep 2010)

fi


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

fo


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (30 Sep 2010)

fum  ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2010)

jack


----------



## lethalLemon (30 Sep 2010)

HAMMER!

 ;D


----------



## krustyrl (30 Sep 2010)

Time


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2010)

magazine


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2010)

bullets


----------



## krustyrl (1 Oct 2010)

power-point  (death by.....)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (1 Oct 2010)

Microsoft


----------



## OkanaganHeat (1 Oct 2010)

Zune


----------



## lethalLemon (1 Oct 2010)

Future (Back to the)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2010)

weapons


----------



## eurowing (1 Oct 2010)

free


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2010)

loose


----------



## Arctic Acorn (1 Oct 2010)

orangutan


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2010)

Clyde


----------



## desert_rat (1 Oct 2010)

Bonnie


----------



## krustyrl (1 Oct 2010)

aircraft (carrier)


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2010)

plane


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2010)

boeing


----------



## Dou You (1 Oct 2010)

booing


----------



## krustyrl (1 Oct 2010)

scare-ing


----------



## readytogo (1 Oct 2010)

daring


----------



## Dou You (1 Oct 2010)

(death) defying


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Oct 2010)

rebel


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2010)

(without a) cause


----------



## desert_rat (1 Oct 2010)

celebre


----------



## opp550 (1 Oct 2010)

celebrity


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Oct 2010)

jeopardy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Oct 2010)

Kebert Xela


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2010)

who(?)


----------



## desert_rat (2 Oct 2010)

what(?)


----------



## eurowing (2 Oct 2010)

when?


----------



## armyvern (2 Oct 2010)

Yesterday


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Oct 2010)

night

Kebert Xela = Alex Trebek


----------



## opp550 (2 Oct 2010)

silent


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2010)

stealth


----------



## Dou You (2 Oct 2010)

bomber


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Oct 2010)

man


----------



## missing1 (2 Oct 2010)

hole


----------



## OkanaganHeat (2 Oct 2010)

cover


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2010)

hat


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Oct 2010)

wig


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

big


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (3 Oct 2010)

boy


----------



## eurowing (3 Oct 2010)

band


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Oct 2010)

thieves


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

gypsies (tramps and)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (3 Oct 2010)

Roma


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2010)

tomato


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

tomahto


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2010)

sauce


----------



## desert_rat (3 Oct 2010)

worcestershire


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

cricket


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2010)

chirp


----------



## observor 69 (3 Oct 2010)

Radar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chirp


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2010)

M.A.S.H


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Oct 2010)

Hawkeye


----------



## lethalLemon (4 Oct 2010)

Falconer


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2010)

Operation

(Australia)


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Oct 2010)

surgery


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2010)

scars


----------



## observor 69 (4 Oct 2010)

Bicycle riding


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

Horse Riding


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Oct 2010)

cowgirl


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

cowboy


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2010)

rodeo


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2010)

goat


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> goat



Afghan (I have no idea why this came to my head first)


----------



## Dou You (4 Oct 2010)

Operations


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Operations



OPSEC


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> OPSEC



INFOSEC


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2010)

acronyms


----------



## Dou You (4 Oct 2010)

(too) many


----------



## desert_rat (4 Oct 2010)

(the) few


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> INFOSEC



Int Op


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Int Op





			
				desert_rat said:
			
		

> (the) few



handful


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> handful



hand


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Oct 2010)

handle


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Oct 2010)

flying (off)


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> flying (off)



bird


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Oct 2010)

word


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> word



family guy


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (4 Oct 2010)

the


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Oct 2010)

cat


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2010)

burglar


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2010)

stealth


----------



## Task (5 Oct 2010)

fighter


----------



## krustyrl (5 Oct 2010)

boxer


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2010)

shorts


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> shorts



comedy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

laughs


----------



## eurowing (5 Oct 2010)

belly


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2010)

dancer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

salsa


----------



## Rogo (5 Oct 2010)

Hungry


----------



## Task (5 Oct 2010)

Hippo


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

christmas


----------



## desert_rat (5 Oct 2010)

turkey


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2010)

baster


----------



## Arctic Acorn (5 Oct 2010)

blaster


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

laser


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

beam


----------



## krustyrl (5 Oct 2010)

stud


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

animal


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

house


----------



## lethalLemon (5 Oct 2010)

home


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

family


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2010)

clan


----------



## OkanaganHeat (5 Oct 2010)

tartan


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Oct 2010)

ale


----------



## readytogo (5 Oct 2010)

pale


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Oct 2010)

albino


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Oct 2010)

moose


----------



## Dou You (5 Oct 2010)

jaw


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

claw


----------



## mover1 (5 Oct 2010)

crabs


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Oct 2010)

rubber  >


----------



## desert_rat (5 Oct 2010)

glove


----------



## krustyrl (5 Oct 2010)

body


----------



## Dou You (5 Oct 2010)

check


----------



## Task (5 Oct 2010)

mate


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Oct 2010)

friend


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2010)

girl


----------



## lethalLemon (6 Oct 2010)

money


----------



## krustyrl (6 Oct 2010)

gone


----------



## eurowing (6 Oct 2010)

fishing


----------



## Task (6 Oct 2010)

boat


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2010)

float


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2010)

rootbeer


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2010)

bear (A&W)


----------



## SevenSixTwo (6 Oct 2010)

std


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> std



Okay, what the hell is that?


----------



## krustyrl (6 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> std




Hello.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (6 Oct 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, what the hell is that?



Can't tell if your serious or joking. If your serious then go to a clinic.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2010)

goodbye


----------



## eurowing (6 Oct 2010)

SevenSixtwo  ;D


----------



## desert_rat (6 Oct 2010)

millimetre


----------



## eurowing (6 Oct 2010)

metric


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2010)

system


----------



## DavieRocket77 (6 Oct 2010)

failure


----------



## krustyrl (6 Oct 2010)

epic


----------



## observor 69 (6 Oct 2010)

Success


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2010)

story


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Oct 2010)

toy


----------



## lethalLemon (6 Oct 2010)

car


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Oct 2010)

crash


----------



## trigger324 (6 Oct 2010)

test


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Oct 2010)

(for) echo


----------



## KnightShift (6 Oct 2010)

Base.


----------



## desert_rat (7 Oct 2010)

plate


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Oct 2010)

back


----------



## eurowing (7 Oct 2010)

bone


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2010)

ribs


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

rack


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Oct 2010)

torture


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Oct 2010)

powerpoint


----------



## krustyrl (7 Oct 2010)

death   (...by...)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2010)

(before) dishonour


----------



## eurowing (7 Oct 2010)

shame


----------



## Rogo (7 Oct 2010)

guilt


----------



## Kilfoil (7 Oct 2010)

remorse


----------



## Rogo (7 Oct 2010)

code


----------



## eurowing (7 Oct 2010)

secret


----------



## krustyrl (7 Oct 2010)

deodorant


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Oct 2010)

stink


----------



## readytogo (7 Oct 2010)

fist


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2010)

fight


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Oct 2010)

bear


----------



## desert_rat (7 Oct 2010)

grizzly


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Oct 2010)

suit


----------



## Dou You (7 Oct 2010)

tie


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

bedpost

(it _had_ to be said as it immediately came to my mind)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (7 Oct 2010)

four (poster bed)


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

seasons


----------



## krustyrl (7 Oct 2010)

hotel


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2010)

motel


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2010)

scratchy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Oct 2010)

itchy


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (8 Oct 2010)

show


----------



## desert_rat (8 Oct 2010)

looney


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2010)

bin


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Oct 2010)

Dust


----------



## KnightShift (8 Oct 2010)

Bunny


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2010)

_Playboy_


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2010)

centre-fold


----------



## eurowing (8 Oct 2010)

Penthouse


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2010)

apartment


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2010)

rent


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

boy


----------



## Dou You (8 Oct 2010)

George


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2010)

karma (chameleon)


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2010)

payback


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Oct 2010)

revenge


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

(best eaten) cold


----------



## SARgirl (8 Oct 2010)

Ice Cream


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (8 Oct 2010)

Cone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Oct 2010)

head


----------



## SARgirl (8 Oct 2010)

Giving


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

*SCORE!*


----------



## SARgirl (8 Oct 2010)

Big


----------



## Rogo (8 Oct 2010)

Fat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Oct 2010)

greek


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

souvlaki


----------



## lethalLemon (8 Oct 2010)

Chicken


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2010)

fried


----------



## desert_rat (8 Oct 2010)

steak


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

gravy


----------



## crooks.a (9 Oct 2010)

turkey


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2010)

gobble


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Oct 2010)

gobble (it always comes in pairs)


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2010)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> gobble (it always comes in pairs)



echo


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2010)

engineer


----------



## eurowing (9 Oct 2010)

Brakeman


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (9 Oct 2010)

bobsleigh


----------



## desert_rat (9 Oct 2010)

luge


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (9 Oct 2010)

sled


----------



## eurowing (9 Oct 2010)

dog


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2010)

food


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Oct 2010)

nom


----------



## Dou You (10 Oct 2010)

name


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

Sake


----------



## krustyrl (10 Oct 2010)

Frig


----------



## desert_rat (10 Oct 2010)

frag


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2010)

mint


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (10 Oct 2010)

junior


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2010)

high


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2010)

Tower


----------



## opp550 (10 Oct 2010)

twin


----------



## lethalLemon (10 Oct 2010)

rotors


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

Daisy


----------



## lethalLemon (10 Oct 2010)

cutter


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

bomb


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Oct 2010)

drop


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Oct 2010)

fall


----------



## observor 69 (10 Oct 2010)

colour


----------



## lethalLemon (10 Oct 2010)

Television


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2010)

program


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Oct 2010)

course


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2010)

report


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2010)

card


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2010)

stock


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

Scrapbooking


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2010)

hobby


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

room


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Oct 2010)

Hotel


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

bed


----------



## lethalLemon (10 Oct 2010)

sheet


----------



## SARgirl (10 Oct 2010)

rose


----------



## desert_rat (11 Oct 2010)

thorn


----------



## SARgirl (11 Oct 2010)

crown


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

royal (mmmm crown royal)


----------



## lethalLemon (11 Oct 2010)

city


----------



## opp550 (11 Oct 2010)

New (York)


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

potatos


----------



## desert_rat (11 Oct 2010)

sweet


----------



## eurowing (11 Oct 2010)

heart


----------



## SARgirl (11 Oct 2010)

chest


----------



## eurowing (11 Oct 2010)

Cedar


----------



## SARgirl (11 Oct 2010)

Trunk


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

monkey


----------



## SARgirl (11 Oct 2010)

see 

(monkey see...)


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

observe


----------



## Rogo (11 Oct 2010)

report


----------



## SARgirl (11 Oct 2010)

Card


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

deck


----------



## SARgirl (11 Oct 2010)

Ship


----------



## Dou You (11 Oct 2010)

champion


----------



## eurowing (11 Oct 2010)

shot


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

tequila!!

Yummmmyyyy.  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

puke (tequilla is awful)


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

vomitus

(I think it's awesome!! <---Tequila that is)


----------



## opp550 (11 Oct 2010)

sick


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

tired


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

sleepy


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2010)

hollow


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

headless


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2010)

horseman


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Oct 2010)

Metallica


----------



## Rogo (11 Oct 2010)

sandman


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

enter


----------



## Kilfoil (11 Oct 2010)

return


----------



## desert_rat (11 Oct 2010)

MacArthur


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

General


----------



## Rogo (11 Oct 2010)

in


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

out


----------



## opp550 (11 Oct 2010)

(In & Out) Burger


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Oct 2010)

king


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2010)

size


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

fit


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2010)

tight


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

squeeze


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2010)

suicide (baseball play)


----------



## eurowing (12 Oct 2010)

prevention


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2010)

ounce


----------



## Rogo (12 Oct 2010)

oz


----------



## desert_rat (12 Oct 2010)

ouzo


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2010)

headache


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

hangover


----------



## Rogo (12 Oct 2010)

sleep


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

in


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (12 Oct 2010)

and


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

out


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

standing


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (12 Oct 2010)

Up


----------



## SARgirl (12 Oct 2010)

Hold


----------



## Rogo (12 Oct 2010)

Law


----------



## SARgirl (12 Oct 2010)

Student


----------



## Rogo (12 Oct 2010)

Me....ish


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2010)

ego


----------



## desert_rat (12 Oct 2010)

boost


----------



## SARgirl (12 Oct 2010)

Population


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2010)

control


----------



## SARgirl (12 Oct 2010)

Sin


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

awsome  >


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2010)

wholesome


----------



## opp550 (12 Oct 2010)

family


----------



## Dou You (12 Oct 2010)

ties


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2010)

twist


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

spin


----------



## SARgirl (12 Oct 2010)

Top


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2010)

bottom


----------



## SARgirl (12 Oct 2010)

Well


----------



## navymich (12 Oct 2010)

water


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Oct 2010)

fluid


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2010)

solid


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (12 Oct 2010)

snake


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2010)

badger


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Oct 2010)

reptile


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

scaly


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Oct 2010)

serpent


----------



## opp550 (13 Oct 2010)

poison


----------



## Dou You (13 Oct 2010)

potion


----------



## desert_rat (13 Oct 2010)

lotion


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2010)

motion


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

loco


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (13 Oct 2010)

motive


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

murder


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

(in the) cathedral


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Oct 2010)

church


----------



## missing1 (13 Oct 2010)

Mouse


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

pad


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2010)

shin


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Oct 2010)

guard


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

mount


----------



## trigger324 (13 Oct 2010)

batten


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2010)

(the ) Hatches


----------



## observor 69 (13 Oct 2010)

idea


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Oct 2010)

novel


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

clancy


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2010)

King


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

snow (as opposed to Mr. Plow)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

white


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Oct 2010)

pale


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2010)

sick


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

flu


----------



## OkanaganHeat (13 Oct 2010)

shot


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2010)

putt


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

in


----------



## 2010newbie (13 Oct 2010)

out


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Oct 2010)

door


----------



## desert_rat (13 Oct 2010)

gunner


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

trooper


----------



## observor 69 (13 Oct 2010)

Starship

Starship Troopers (1997)


----------



## lethalLemon (13 Oct 2010)

enterprise


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Oct 2010)

kirk


----------



## eurowing (14 Oct 2010)

Captain


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2010)

rank


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Oct 2010)

file


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Oct 2010)

folder


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2010)

desktop


----------



## eurowing (14 Oct 2010)

mess


----------



## Rogo (14 Oct 2010)

beer


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2010)

pretzels


----------



## eurowing (14 Oct 2010)

Germany!


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Oct 2010)

rhine


----------



## desert_rat (14 Oct 2010)

fraulein


----------



## JSR OP (14 Oct 2010)

Maria


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2010)

wind


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2010)

break


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Oct 2010)

coffee


----------



## eurowing (14 Oct 2010)

black


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Oct 2010)

hawk


----------



## Cdnleaf (14 Oct 2010)

down


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2010)

town


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Oct 2010)

home


----------



## JSR OP (14 Oct 2010)

run


----------



## observor 69 (14 Oct 2010)

run Forest run


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2010)

(box of...)  CHOCOLATES.


----------



## eurowing (14 Oct 2010)

almond


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Oct 2010)

pecan


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2010)

pie


----------



## Dou You (14 Oct 2010)

pizza


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Oct 2010)

heaven


----------



## Dou You (14 Oct 2010)

haven


----------



## desert_rat (14 Oct 2010)

raven


----------



## Dou You (14 Oct 2010)

Baltimore


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2010)

oriole


----------



## desert_rat (14 Oct 2010)

sailing


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Oct 2010)

para


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2010)

normal


----------



## opp550 (14 Oct 2010)

boring


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (14 Oct 2010)

boarding


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Oct 2010)

School (hup,tup, three four.)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

out


----------



## 2010newbie (15 Oct 2010)

field


----------



## eurowing (15 Oct 2010)

Craft


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

art


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

fullness


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Oct 2010)

emptiness


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Oct 2010)

Marriage


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2010)

union


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Oct 2010)

station


----------



## krustyrl (15 Oct 2010)

radio


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2010)

_Mexican_ 

(Wall of Voodoo)

Damn, I'm getting old.  :-[


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

taco


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2010)

bell


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2010)

tolls



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> _Mexican_
> 
> (Wall of Voodoo)
> 
> Damn, I'm getting old.  :-[


Not old - think more like "well seasoned"


----------



## desert_rat (15 Oct 2010)

trolls


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

internet


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Oct 2010)

online


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

dating


----------



## SARgirl (15 Oct 2010)

Beau


----------



## desert_rat (15 Oct 2010)

Bridges


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2010)

Bailey


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Oct 2010)

Beetle


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

Volkswagen


----------



## eurowing (15 Oct 2010)

bug


----------



## trigger324 (15 Oct 2010)

killer


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2010)

app


----------



## krustyrl (15 Oct 2010)

tap


----------



## R933ex (15 Oct 2010)

Dance


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Oct 2010)

just


----------



## desert_rat (15 Oct 2010)

cause


----------



## trigger324 (15 Oct 2010)

effect


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Oct 2010)

energy


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (15 Oct 2010)

drink


----------



## Rafterman1 (15 Oct 2010)

Scotch


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2010)

Burgundy (Ron Burgundy)


----------



## Dou You (16 Oct 2010)

France


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Oct 2010)

Republic


----------



## desert_rat (16 Oct 2010)

Banana


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

Rama


----------



## eurowing (16 Oct 2010)

Llama


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2010)

wool


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

sweater


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Oct 2010)

Vest


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

nerd


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Oct 2010)

Technician


----------



## canada94 (16 Oct 2010)

Support


----------



## krustyrl (16 Oct 2010)

brassiere


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2010)

chest


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Oct 2010)

Treasure


----------



## Rafterman1 (16 Oct 2010)

Rich


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2010)

franklin


----------



## Swingline1984 (16 Oct 2010)

Turtle


----------



## krustyrl (16 Oct 2010)

head


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2010)

poking


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2010)

stick


----------



## eurowing (17 Oct 2010)

glue


----------



## Rogo (17 Oct 2010)

feet


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

happy


----------



## Rogo (17 Oct 2010)

gilmore


----------



## eurowing (17 Oct 2010)

stupid


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Oct 2010)

is (as stupid does, just watched Forest Gump last night)


----------



## Rogo (17 Oct 2010)

isn't


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

contraction


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2010)

labour


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2010)

work


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2010)

rule


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

measure


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Oct 2010)

distance


----------



## Rafterman1 (17 Oct 2010)

flying


----------



## canada94 (17 Oct 2010)

SOLO


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (17 Oct 2010)

han


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

wookie


----------



## Dou You (18 Oct 2010)

rookie


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

blue


----------



## Strike (18 Oct 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> blue



jeans


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

levis


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2010)

denim


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

jacket


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2010)

yellow


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

belly


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

flip


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

burgers


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

fries


----------



## Rafterman1 (18 Oct 2010)

fat


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

Bob


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2010)

cat


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

Destructive!


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2010)

self


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

worth


----------



## desert_rat (18 Oct 2010)

Fort (Worth Texas)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (18 Oct 2010)

fortify


----------



## Strike (18 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> fortify



Castle


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2010)

dungeon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

dragon


----------



## Dou You (18 Oct 2010)

komodo


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

poison


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2010)

toxin


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2010)

antidote


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

syringe


----------



## Rafterman1 (18 Oct 2010)

heroin


----------



## canada94 (18 Oct 2010)

Towly (for those who watch south park )


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

high


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2010)

(as a) kite


----------



## desert_rat (18 Oct 2010)

string


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

tight


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2010)

wad


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

spit


----------



## Strike (18 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> spit



ball


----------



## Rafterman1 (18 Oct 2010)

scrotum haha


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Oct 2010)

sack


----------



## Dou You (18 Oct 2010)

quarterback


----------



## dhp_902 (18 Oct 2010)

Receiver


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2010)

telephone


----------



## Swingline1984 (18 Oct 2010)

Lineman  8)


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (18 Oct 2010)

offensive


----------



## Swingline1984 (18 Oct 2010)

Politician


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

lawyer


----------



## marshall sl (18 Oct 2010)

Liar


----------



## desert_rat (18 Oct 2010)

Scoundrel


----------



## marshall sl (18 Oct 2010)

rotten


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

tomatoes


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (18 Oct 2010)

tomatoes


----------



## desert_rat (18 Oct 2010)

echo


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Oct 2010)

cheeseburger


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2010)

big Mac


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

tasty


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (19 Oct 2010)

taters


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2010)

tots


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2010)

for toys


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2010)

Christmas


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2010)

Eve


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

adam


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Oct 2010)

apple


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

pie


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Oct 2010)

pumpkin


----------



## missing1 (19 Oct 2010)

Patch   :yellow:


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2010)

repair


----------



## Rogo (19 Oct 2010)

tool


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

box


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2010)

top


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2010)

rag


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Oct 2010)

doll


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Oct 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> doll



sofia vergara


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Oct 2010)

nice  :google:


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

Naughty


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2010)

Knotty


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

Bight


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

bowline


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

Water


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

board


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

River


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Oct 2010)

road


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2010)

to hell


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (19 Oct 2010)

straight


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

Narrow


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Oct 2010)

mind


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Oct 2010)

matter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Oct 2010)

anti


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

protest


----------



## marshall sl (19 Oct 2010)

hippy


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

Marshmallow


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2010)

Smores


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Chocolate


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

Bunny


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Playboy


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

centerfold


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Playmate


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

sexy


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Stockings


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

silk


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Lingerie


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

football


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Oct 2010)

John


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

merino


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

sheep


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Roast


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

beef


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Gravy


----------



## Rogo (20 Oct 2010)

brown


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Cardstock


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

greetings


----------



## desert_rat (20 Oct 2010)

(from ) Asbury Park


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

City


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Center


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

of the universe


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

God


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

Thor


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Fiction


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

Book


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Survival Guide


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

SAS


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Britain


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Oct 2010)

cuts


(oooooooooh, too soon?)


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Knife


----------



## desert_rat (20 Oct 2010)

K-Bar


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Metal


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

jacket


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Zipper


----------



## desert_rat (20 Oct 2010)

Head


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Nugget


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

chicken


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Sauce


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Oct 2010)

age (sausage)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

young


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Adult


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

movies


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Relations


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

human


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Being


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

An


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Woman


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

Man


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Enjoying


----------



## lethalLemon (20 Oct 2010)

divulge


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

leak


----------



## desert_rat (20 Oct 2010)

wiki


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

info


----------



## Cdnleaf (20 Oct 2010)

-mercials


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

slapchop


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

...nuts  (you're gonna love 'em.!)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Oct 2010)

sack


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

potato


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

skin


----------



## eurowing (20 Oct 2010)

tight


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

end


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Behind


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

keester


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Hiney


----------



## eurowing (20 Oct 2010)

butt


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

scratcher


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

polisher


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Floor


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

rug


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

toupee


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

trump


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Game


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

player


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Music


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

gaga


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Baby


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

spice


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Herbs


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

parsley


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Sauce


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

chocolate


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

bunny


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

easter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

egg


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

beater


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

meat


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

steak


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

knives


----------



## Dou You (20 Oct 2010)

connives


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

conspiracy


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Oct 2010)

theory


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

bang


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

gun


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

water


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

fall


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Oct 2010)

leaves


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

tree


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Bark


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2010)

bite


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Dog


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

poop


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

scoop


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

ice cream


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Yummy


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Oct 2010)

tummy


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (20 Oct 2010)

tuck


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Tight


----------



## desert_rat (20 Oct 2010)

High (and tight)


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Flyer


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2010)

Philadelphia


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Cream Cheese


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

bagel


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Everything


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2010)

nothing


----------



## SARgirl (20 Oct 2010)

Something


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

about mary


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

hairgel


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

goop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Oct 2010)

grease


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

hair


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Lock


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2010)

pad


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Breaks


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Oct 2010)

ups  :'(


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Changes


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

good


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Greater


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2010)

grater


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Cheese


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

nom


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Oct 2010)

om


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Sound


----------



## desert_rat (21 Oct 2010)

Depth


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

charge


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

summary


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Oct 2010)

brief


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Debrief


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2010)

Detail


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

strip


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Clothing


----------



## missing1 (21 Oct 2010)

stores


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Shopping


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

noooooo


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Yessssssssss :nod:


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

maybe


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Flirt


----------



## desert_rat (21 Oct 2010)

Alert


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

ELT 

http://www.nss.gc.ca/site/emergency_beacons/elt_e.asp
Edited to add link.


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2010)

BLT


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

BACON


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Tomato


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2010)

sandwich


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Picnic


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Oct 2010)

ants


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Marching
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZInmx5Z_j0


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

square


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Parade


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Oct 2010)

entertainment


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Enjoyable


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

cigar


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Expensive


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

rich


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Lotto


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

dream


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Unrealistic


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

MOZART (acronym not the composer)


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Ewok


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

fury


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Unleashed


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Oct 2010)

force


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Air


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Oct 2010)

borne              airborne


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Military


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

honour


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Sacrifice


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

medal


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

valour


----------



## krustyrl (21 Oct 2010)

Pride


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

and prejudice


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Oct 2010)

extreme


----------



## marshall sl (21 Oct 2010)

sports


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Oct 2010)

betting


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Oct 2010)

beating


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Eggs


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

chicken


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Shake n' Bake


----------



## desert_rat (22 Oct 2010)

drumstick


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Breast


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

milk


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Baby


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

new


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Brand


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

loyalty


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Quality


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

of life


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Vacation


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

extended


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Need


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

want


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Ice Cream


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

chocolate


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Lindt

(those milk chocolate or dark chocolate round balls  )


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

Responsibly  ;D


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Tempting


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

tease


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Desire


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

hearts


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Broke


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

tears


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Happens


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

stuff


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2010)

curio


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2010)

cabinet


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Oct 2010)

Minister


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

Padre


----------



## Dou You (22 Oct 2010)

com


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

corn


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

meal


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Oct 2010)

last


----------



## missing1 (22 Oct 2010)

Mohican


----------



## eurowing (22 Oct 2010)

Hawkeye


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Pierce


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

BJ


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Hunnicutt


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

MASH


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Bell 47


----------



## desert_rat (22 Oct 2010)

Dustoff


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

takeoff


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

hoser


----------



## desert_rat (22 Oct 2010)

eh


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Canadian


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (22 Oct 2010)

Two Four


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Beaver Tail

The deep fried doughnut.


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

PNE


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

Playland


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

B.C.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Oct 2010)

hippies


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Marshmallows


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

Stan (Marsh)


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Fiction


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

fact


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

faction


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Writer


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

printer


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2010)

cartridge


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2010)

box


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Moving


----------



## trigger324 (22 Oct 2010)

violation


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Fine


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2010)

silk


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

scarve


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Pretty


----------



## marshall sl (22 Oct 2010)

women


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

Eve


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Adam


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

Sandler


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Annoying


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Oct 2010)

sound


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Pitch


----------



## desert_rat (22 Oct 2010)

Catch


----------



## SARgirl (22 Oct 2010)

Day
(of the...)


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2010)

Rememberance      iper:         :yellow:


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

service


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

Respect


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

elders


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

Compassion


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

love


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

Falling


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

star


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2010)

fish


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (23 Oct 2010)

gone


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

Wind 

Gone with the...


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

gusts


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

Turbulence


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

air sick


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

Sickie Sack


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

barf


----------



## eurowing (23 Oct 2010)

Mawg ..... edit .....  not Mog!  (Half man half dog, John Candy's character on Spaceballs!)


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Oct 2010)

saab


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2010)

sob


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2010)

cry


----------



## eurowing (23 Oct 2010)

(me a) River


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2010)

Van  (down by the... Chris Farley)


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Oct 2010)

morrison


----------



## desert_rat (23 Oct 2010)

Jim(my)


----------



## trigger324 (23 Oct 2010)

legs


----------



## marshall sl (23 Oct 2010)

infantry


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (23 Oct 2010)

Soldier


----------



## Rafterman1 (23 Oct 2010)

RAMBO


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Oct 2010)

afghanistan


----------



## desert_rat (23 Oct 2010)

pakistan :rage:


----------



## AndyRad (23 Oct 2010)

drone


----------



## SARgirl (23 Oct 2010)

UAV


----------



## marshall sl (24 Oct 2010)

UFO


----------



## Rafterman1 (24 Oct 2010)

real


----------



## SARgirl (24 Oct 2010)

Whipped Cream


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Oct 2010)

W_h_ip


----------



## SARgirl (24 Oct 2010)

Scourging


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

scurvy


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Oct 2010)

Sailor


----------



## eurowing (24 Oct 2010)

suit


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Oct 2010)

Politician


----------



## eurowing (24 Oct 2010)

Liar


----------



## desert_rat (24 Oct 2010)

Karzai


----------



## marshall sl (24 Oct 2010)

President


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

elected


----------



## opp550 (24 Oct 2010)

stolen


----------



## OkanaganHeat (24 Oct 2010)

innocence


----------



## marshall sl (24 Oct 2010)

child


----------



## desert_rat (24 Oct 2010)

bride


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

groom


----------



## krustyrl (24 Oct 2010)

hooked


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Oct 2010)

phonics


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

alphabet


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

soup


----------



## marshall sl (25 Oct 2010)

sandwich


----------



## desert_rat (25 Oct 2010)

islands


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

Vancouver


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

UBC


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

university


----------



## Rogo (25 Oct 2010)

class


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2010)

ring


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

piece


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

cake


----------



## Dou You (25 Oct 2010)

icing


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Oct 2010)

face-off


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

face-on


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

Face Up


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

FaceBook


----------



## marshall sl (25 Oct 2010)

crackbook


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

Log book


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

capitains


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2010)

misspelled


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2010)

typos


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

do'h


----------



## Dou You (25 Oct 2010)

Homer


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2010)

Iliad  ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

Trojan


----------



## marshall sl (25 Oct 2010)

Man!


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

manhole


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

cover


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

duck.!


----------



## VIChris (25 Oct 2010)

confit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

flavor


----------



## desert_rat (25 Oct 2010)

(of the) day


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2010)

dreamer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Oct 2010)

king


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

and


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

then


----------



## desert_rat (26 Oct 2010)

there


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2010)

There?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Oct 2010)

where?


----------



## eurowing (26 Oct 2010)

Here!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

location


----------



## Rogo (26 Oct 2010)

here


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

hear


----------



## Rogo (26 Oct 2010)

here


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Oct 2010)

there?


----------



## eurowing (26 Oct 2010)

circle


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

O


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2010)

Henry


----------



## Strike (26 Oct 2010)

Bar


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

none


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2010)

prayer  ;D


----------



## vorden (26 Oct 2010)

wish


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Oct 2010)

upon


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Oct 2010)

star


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2010)

ship


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

space


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Oct 2010)

cold


----------



## krustyrl (26 Oct 2010)

enterprise


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

rent (a car)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Oct 2010)

-a-cop


----------



## krustyrl (26 Oct 2010)

Blart  (Paul)


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

blurt


----------



## krustyrl (26 Oct 2010)

out


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Oct 2010)

in


----------



## Rafterman1 (26 Oct 2010)

incision


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

surgery


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

plastic


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2010)

bag


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2010)

flight


----------



## desert_rat (26 Oct 2010)

line


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (26 Oct 2010)

drive


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2010)

baseball


----------



## missing1 (26 Oct 2010)

cards


----------



## krustyrl (26 Oct 2010)

deck


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Oct 2010)

ship


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (26 Oct 2010)

wreck


----------



## Rafterman1 (27 Oct 2010)

drunk


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2010)

Crown (Royal)


----------



## desert_rat (27 Oct 2010)

Wisers


----------



## Rafterman1 (27 Oct 2010)

desert_rat said:
			
		

> Wisers


blackout


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2010)

curtains


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Oct 2010)

blinds


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Oct 2010)

horse


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2010)

pill


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Oct 2010)

birthcontrol


----------



## ringknocker82 (27 Oct 2010)

pen


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Oct 2010)

ballpoint


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2010)

fountain  (pen)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Oct 2010)

youth


----------



## OkanaganHeat (27 Oct 2010)

lost


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Oct 2010)

found


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2010)

keepers


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (27 Oct 2010)

mass


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Oct 2010)

girth


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2010)

garth


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Oct 2010)

brooks


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Oct 2010)

babbling


----------



## Rogo (27 Oct 2010)

bubbling


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2010)

potion


----------



## marshall sl (28 Oct 2010)

number 9


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2010)

99


----------



## Rafterman1 (28 Oct 2010)

gretzky


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (28 Oct 2010)

Wayne


----------



## Rafterman1 (28 Oct 2010)

batman


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Oct 2010)

robin


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Oct 2010)

bird


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2010)

dog


----------



## Rogo (28 Oct 2010)

family


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2010)

feud


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Oct 2010)

hatfields


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2010)

McCoys


----------



## marshall sl (29 Oct 2010)

hillbillys


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Oct 2010)

Beverly


----------



## marshall sl (29 Oct 2010)

D'angelo


----------



## JB 11 11 (29 Oct 2010)

Busted!


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

jail


----------



## JSR OP (29 Oct 2010)

bait


----------



## Rafterman1 (29 Oct 2010)

fishing


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Oct 2010)

net


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

inter


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2010)

mural


----------



## Dou You (29 Oct 2010)

art


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

Garfunkel


----------



## krustyrl (29 Oct 2010)

hair


----------



## JSR OP (29 Oct 2010)

spray


----------



## krustyrl (29 Oct 2010)

nozzle


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

hose


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

nose


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

brown


----------



## JSR OP (29 Oct 2010)

Charlie


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

dont-surf


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

apocalypse


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

2012


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2010)

Maya


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2010)

calendar


----------



## krustyrl (29 Oct 2010)

girl


----------



## ringknocker82 (29 Oct 2010)

boy


----------



## marshall sl (29 Oct 2010)

toy


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

sex


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Oct 2010)

oral


----------



## Dou You (30 Oct 2010)

examination


----------



## marshall sl (30 Oct 2010)

school


----------



## desert_rat (30 Oct 2010)

principal


----------



## marshall sl (30 Oct 2010)

entrance


----------



## Rafterman1 (30 Oct 2010)

application


----------



## eurowing (30 Oct 2010)

software


----------



## SARgirl (30 Oct 2010)

Data


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Oct 2010)

android


----------



## SARgirl (30 Oct 2010)

China


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Oct 2010)

syndrome


----------



## SARgirl (30 Oct 2010)

Misunderstood


----------



## eurowing (30 Oct 2010)

Intentions


----------



## SARgirl (30 Oct 2010)

Good


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Oct 2010)

bad


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Oct 2010)

hair                     (bad hair day) ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Oct 2010)

(age of) aquarius


----------



## AndyRad (30 Oct 2010)

water


----------



## eurowing (30 Oct 2010)

based


----------



## desert_rat (30 Oct 2010)

paint


----------



## Rafterman1 (30 Oct 2010)

body


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Oct 2010)

rub


----------



## Rafterman1 (30 Oct 2010)

A535


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Oct 2010)

ointment


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Oct 2010)

fly


----------



## marshall sl (30 Oct 2010)

Egypt


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (30 Oct 2010)

mummies


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Oct 2010)

daddy


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Oct 2010)

Who's your!


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2010)

momma?


----------



## R933ex (30 Oct 2010)

Mia


----------



## missing1 (30 Oct 2010)

Farrow


----------



## marshall sl (30 Oct 2010)

Amariah


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2010)

amaretto    ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (31 Oct 2010)

drink


----------



## Rafterman1 (31 Oct 2010)

OJ


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Oct 2010)

Simpson


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (31 Oct 2010)

The


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Oct 2010)

Best!


----------



## LineJumper (31 Oct 2010)

Beets


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2010)

Shrute


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Oct 2010)

flute


----------



## desert_rat (31 Oct 2010)

toot


----------



## Dou You (1 Nov 2010)

horn


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Nov 2010)

air


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2010)

hot


----------



## Rafterman1 (1 Nov 2010)

sauce


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Nov 2010)

gravy


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2010)

boat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Nov 2010)

motor


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Nov 2010)

boat


----------



## vorden (1 Nov 2010)

vessel


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2010)

blood


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Nov 2010)

god


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Nov 2010)

damn


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2010)

politicians


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Nov 2010)

liars


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2010)

dice


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2010)

roll


----------



## missing1 (1 Nov 2010)

drum


----------



## OkanaganHeat (1 Nov 2010)

snare


----------



## Rogo (1 Nov 2010)

squirrel


----------



## dapaterson (1 Nov 2010)

sporran


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2010)

purse


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (1 Nov 2010)

prize


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Nov 2010)

fighter


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Nov 2010)

jet


----------



## Searyn (1 Nov 2010)

fuel


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2010)

diesel


----------



## dapaterson (1 Nov 2010)

truck


----------



## Rafterman1 (2 Nov 2010)

monster


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Nov 2010)

trouser


----------



## Searyn (2 Nov 2010)

snake


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

badger

(any one here an admin, if so i need to remove a post i made, thank you)


----------



## desert_rat (2 Nov 2010)

beaver


----------



## trigger324 (2 Nov 2010)

bald


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

clean


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

Mr.


----------



## Searyn (2 Nov 2010)

Jones


----------



## Rafterman1 (2 Nov 2010)

indiana


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2010)

state


----------



## JB 11 11 (2 Nov 2010)

Check


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2010)

balance


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2010)

gyro


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2010)

scope


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2010)

screen


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

pass


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

leave


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

stay


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

go


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

stop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

sign


----------



## dapaterson (2 Nov 2010)

language


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

foul


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2010)

weather


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

stormy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

mood


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

ring


----------



## JSR OP (2 Nov 2010)

tone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

cruiser

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_cruiser_Tone_(1937)


----------



## JSR OP (2 Nov 2010)

sunk


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

battleship


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

tug


----------



## Dou You (2 Nov 2010)

war


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

monger


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

fish


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2010)

cakes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2010)

lie


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

down


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2010)

up


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

topways


----------



## Searyn (2 Nov 2010)

topless?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

oysters (on the half shell = topless)   ;D


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2010)

morning


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (2 Nov 2010)

after


----------



## tfly (2 Nov 2010)

noon (er)


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2010)

sex


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2010)

rubber


----------



## canada94 (2 Nov 2010)

DUCK


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

goose


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Nov 2010)

Female


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Nov 2010)

male


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

man


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Nov 2010)

Dilbert


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (3 Nov 2010)

bite


----------



## Searyn (3 Nov 2010)

Alligator


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Nov 2010)

tears :crybaby:


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2010)

fears


----------



## JB 11 11 (3 Nov 2010)

For


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Nov 2010)

golf


----------



## krustyrl (3 Nov 2010)

swing


----------



## Cdnleaf (3 Nov 2010)

Vote


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2010)

elect


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Nov 2010)

president


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2010)

chairman


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

Sinatra


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2010)

frank


----------



## Rafterman1 (3 Nov 2010)

beans


----------



## krustyrl (3 Nov 2010)

gas


----------



## Dou You (3 Nov 2010)

natural


----------



## tfly (3 Nov 2010)

Selection


----------



## krustyrl (3 Nov 2010)

PRESS   ( .....1 for ENGLISH !!!!)


----------



## George Wallace (3 Nov 2010)

Gang


----------



## Rafterman1 (3 Nov 2010)

tattoos


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

musicians


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2010)

band-camp


----------



## tfly (3 Nov 2010)

Flute


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Nov 2010)

holes


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2010)

rabbits


----------



## krustyrl (3 Nov 2010)

University   (Victoria)


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Nov 2010)

college


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Nov 2010)

community


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2010)

chest (monopoly)


----------



## trigger324 (3 Nov 2010)

pain


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

receptors


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

transmitters


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2010)

neurons


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2010)

cells


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

battery


----------



## Searyn (4 Nov 2010)

hydrogen


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2010)

Hindenburg


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (4 Nov 2010)

balloon


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2010)

red


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2010)

Baron


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

count


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2010)

Dracula


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2010)

vampire


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

suck


----------



## JSR OP (4 Nov 2010)

Sookie


----------



## mover1 (4 Nov 2010)

blanket


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

party


----------



## Strike (4 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> party



Beer!


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Nov 2010)

hops


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2010)

scotch


----------



## Dou You (4 Nov 2010)

butter


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2010)

fingers


----------



## Dou You (4 Nov 2010)

phalanges


----------



## JSR OP (4 Nov 2010)

five


----------



## Dou You (4 Nov 2010)

alive


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Nov 2010)

Rugby


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Nov 2010)

Union.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

pacific


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2010)

ocean


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

11


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2010)

10


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2010)

9


----------



## Rafterman1 (4 Nov 2010)

bucks


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2010)

DOEs


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

ray


----------



## mover1 (4 Nov 2010)

The best looking man in Nato

ME


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2010)

PFFAH


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2010)

sew


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

tailor


----------



## OkanaganHeat (4 Nov 2010)

needle


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

noes


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> noes nose





pliers


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

hammer


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2010)

emcee


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Nov 2010)

entertainment (if i found the right definition)


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2010)

centre


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

ice


----------



## tfly (5 Nov 2010)

BREAKER


----------



## Searyn (5 Nov 2010)

Jaw


----------



## desert_rat (5 Nov 2010)

Moose


----------



## krustyrl (5 Nov 2010)

milk


----------



## eurowing (5 Nov 2010)

duds


----------



## Rafterman1 (5 Nov 2010)

Calgary Flames  :


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

lame


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2010)

excuse


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (5 Nov 2010)

me


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2010)

you


----------



## eurowing (5 Nov 2010)

jerk


----------



## JB 11 11 (5 Nov 2010)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2010)

antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Nov 2010)

dictionary


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2010)

tome


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

heavy


----------



## JB 11 11 (5 Nov 2010)

Traffic


----------



## eurowing (5 Nov 2010)

jam


----------



## tfly (5 Nov 2010)

session   iper:


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Nov 2010)

Therapy.


----------



## JB 11 11 (5 Nov 2010)

Death


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2010)

Afterlife


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

karma


----------



## Rafterman1 (5 Nov 2010)

murphys law


----------



## vorden (5 Nov 2010)

Planing


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

scheduled


----------



## vorden (5 Nov 2010)

Flight


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

lift


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

elevator


----------



## krustyrl (5 Nov 2010)

shoes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

heels


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Nov 2010)

together!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

attention


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

detail


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Nov 2010)

lacking


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

clothe


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Nov 2010)

emperor


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

Palpatine


----------



## SARgirl (6 Nov 2010)

Empire


----------



## MPwannabe (6 Nov 2010)

Senate


----------



## SARgirl (6 Nov 2010)

Chamber


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Nov 2010)

maid


----------



## Rafterman1 (6 Nov 2010)

Clean


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Nov 2010)

Mister


----------



## MPwannabe (6 Nov 2010)

Sir


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

galahad


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2010)

knight


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2010)

rider


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

horse


----------



## Long in the tooth (6 Nov 2010)

Hefty (?)


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

bag


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

drive


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

fast


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2010)

break


----------



## JB 11 11 (6 Nov 2010)

Ducati


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

expensive


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

Tiffany's  :nod:


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

china


----------



## OkanaganHeat (6 Nov 2010)

beach


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

bum


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Nov 2010)

layabout


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

what


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Nov 2010)

watt


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

meter


----------



## mover1 (6 Nov 2010)

maid


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2010)

marion


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2010)

Camelot


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

python


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> python



Monty


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Nov 2010)

Full


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

frontal


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Nov 2010)

assault


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

defend


----------



## MPwannabe (7 Nov 2010)

Fortify


----------



## mover1 (7 Nov 2010)

nutrients


----------



## MPwannabe (7 Nov 2010)

vitality


----------



## eurowing (7 Nov 2010)

Vigorous


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (7 Nov 2010)

Shake


----------



## MPwannabe (7 Nov 2010)

Bake


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2010)

Cook


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2010)

crocker


----------



## eurowing (7 Nov 2010)

Betty


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2010)

rubble


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2010)

rocks


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2010)

vodka


----------



## eurowing (7 Nov 2010)

cooler


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2010)

heads


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2010)

talking


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2010)

walking


----------



## marshall sl (7 Nov 2010)

Dead man


----------



## desert_rat (7 Nov 2010)

(tell no) tales


----------



## marshall sl (7 Nov 2010)

story


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2010)

toy


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2010)

gun


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

rack


----------



## MPwannabe (8 Nov 2010)

antler


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

deer


----------



## Searyn (8 Nov 2010)

tractor


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

combine


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

harvester


----------



## armyvern (8 Nov 2010)

ants


----------



## marshall sl (8 Nov 2010)

in pants


----------



## MPwannabe (8 Nov 2010)

squirming


----------



## marshall sl (8 Nov 2010)

cadets


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

space


----------



## Rafterman1 (8 Nov 2010)

cakes


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (8 Nov 2010)

Lie   :crybaby:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

cheat


----------



## MPwannabe (8 Nov 2010)

Steal


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Nov 2010)

Rob


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2010)

roy


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

rogers


----------



## missing1 (8 Nov 2010)

Hammerstein (spelling)


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2010)

musical


----------



## JSR OP (8 Nov 2010)

Genius


----------



## MPwannabe (8 Nov 2010)

Einstein


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

beer    (stein)


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

hangover


----------



## eurowing (8 Nov 2010)

headache


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

wife


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

ball


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

chain


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

daisy


----------



## Rogo (8 Nov 2010)

853C air-rifle


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

BB-gun


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

pellet


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2010)

rabbit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

peter


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

Griffin


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

minigun (in the helo)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Nov 2010)

rotating


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

petercopter


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

roflcopter


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2010)

PTV


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

FCC


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2010)

initials


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2010)

PDR


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2010)

STANAG


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

1913


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (8 Nov 2010)

1919


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Nov 2010)

Shenkursk


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2010)

citadel


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (8 Nov 2010)

Bastille


----------



## MPwannabe (8 Nov 2010)

Paris


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

Journal


----------



## Rafterman1 (9 Nov 2010)

thoughts


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

Naughty


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Nov 2010)

girl


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

SAR


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Nov 2010)

Noel


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2010)

Christmas!


----------



## missing1 (9 Nov 2010)

rip off


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Nov 2010)

commercialism


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

Wool


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Nov 2010)

sweater


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2010)

ugly


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2010)

coyote


----------



## eurowing (9 Nov 2010)

Wiley


----------



## Rafterman1 (9 Nov 2010)

old


----------



## eurowing (9 Nov 2010)

fashioned


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Nov 2010)

Jeans


----------



## JSR OP (9 Nov 2010)

Levi


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2010)

red (tab)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Nov 2010)

flag


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Nov 2010)

half-mast


----------



## eurowing (9 Nov 2010)

sorrow


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Nov 2010)

marriage


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

Love


----------



## JSR OP (9 Nov 2010)

Bundy


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

Bungee


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (9 Nov 2010)

cord


----------



## Cdnleaf (9 Nov 2010)

firewood


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2010)

maple


----------



## Searyn (9 Nov 2010)

syrup (yummm)


----------



## armyvern (9 Nov 2010)

corn


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2010)

children (..of the)


----------



## armyvern (9 Nov 2010)

red-headed step-(children)

 ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2010)

beaten (like)


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2010)

whipped   (..as in Stewie Griffins "whhhhhhhipppped" 8)     8)


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Nov 2010)

butter


----------



## desert_rat (9 Nov 2010)

garlic


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2010)

breath


----------



## Rafterman1 (9 Nov 2010)

Horrible


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Nov 2010)

Dr.


----------



## armyvern (9 Nov 2010)

Who


----------



## marshall sl (9 Nov 2010)

what


----------



## armyvern (9 Nov 2010)

not


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Nov 2010)

no


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2010)

soup


----------



## marshall sl (9 Nov 2010)

sandwich


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Nov 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> sandwich



bologna


----------



## marshall sl (9 Nov 2010)

spam


----------



## SARgirl (9 Nov 2010)

Gross


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

out


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Nov 2010)

side


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Nov 2010)

appetizer


----------



## SARgirl (10 Nov 2010)

Guests


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

parasites


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (10 Nov 2010)

paratroopers


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

elite


----------



## SARgirl (10 Nov 2010)

Group


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

therapy


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2010)

Massage!


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Nov 2010)

Rub


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2010)

down


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Nov 2010)

under


----------



## missing1 (10 Nov 2010)

wear


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Nov 2010)

equip


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2010)

ment


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Nov 2010)

bent


----------



## Searyn (10 Nov 2010)

twisted :evil:


----------



## JSR OP (10 Nov 2010)

Sister


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2010)

twisted


----------



## a_jolean (10 Nov 2010)

Records


----------



## muffin (10 Nov 2010)

Enter


----------



## krustyrl (10 Nov 2010)

delete


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Nov 2010)

history


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2010)

lesson


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2010)

Punishment


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Nov 2010)

corporal


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

Sergeant


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2010)

Major


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Nov 2010)

tom


----------



## missing1 (10 Nov 2010)

thumb


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Nov 2010)

hitchhike


----------



## Searyn (10 Nov 2010)

disappear


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

magic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Nov 2010)

beans


----------



## marshall sl (10 Nov 2010)

jelley


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2010)

belly


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Nov 2010)

food


----------



## JSR OP (11 Nov 2010)

fast


----------



## missing1 (11 Nov 2010)

Eddy


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Nov 2010)

evil


----------



## muffin (11 Nov 2010)

Diablo


----------



## MPwannabe (11 Nov 2010)

Game


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Nov 2010)

The


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Nov 2010)

article


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Nov 2010)

news


----------



## desert_rat (12 Nov 2010)

paper


----------



## marshall sl (12 Nov 2010)

tiger


----------



## Rafterman1 (12 Nov 2010)

frosted flakes


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Nov 2010)

Grrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## muffin (12 Nov 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2010)

muffin said:
			
		

> Awesome



Chuck


----------



## MPwannabe (12 Nov 2010)

Wood


----------



## JSR OP (12 Nov 2010)

Pecker


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2010)

checker


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> checker



Fact


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2010)

fiction


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> fiction



Writer


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2010)

Type


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2010)

set


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2010)

match


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2010)

tennis


----------



## JSR OP (12 Nov 2010)

Ball


----------



## Strike (12 Nov 2010)

Hockey


----------



## readytogo (12 Nov 2010)

player


----------



## marshall sl (12 Nov 2010)

football


----------



## Rafterman1 (12 Nov 2010)

jocks


----------



## marshall sl (12 Nov 2010)

nerds


----------



## MPwannabe (12 Nov 2010)

glasses


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Nov 2010)

vision


----------



## marshall sl (13 Nov 2010)

blind


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (13 Nov 2010)

faith


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Nov 2010)

Hope


----------



## MPwannabe (13 Nov 2010)

Pray


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Nov 2010)

Mantis


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2010)

insect


----------



## missing1 (13 Nov 2010)

Bite


----------



## Rafterman1 (13 Nov 2010)

hungry


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2010)

hippo


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Nov 2010)

crush


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2010)

orange


----------



## Cdnleaf (13 Nov 2010)

Nassau


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Nov 2010)

Nissan?


----------



## desert_rat (13 Nov 2010)

Nissen? (hut)


----------



## marshall sl (13 Nov 2010)

huh?


----------



## JSR OP (13 Nov 2010)

Pardon?


----------



## armyvern (13 Nov 2010)

parole


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Nov 2010)

board


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (13 Nov 2010)

plank


----------



## Rafterman1 (13 Nov 2010)

exercise


----------



## MPwannabe (13 Nov 2010)

run


----------



## marshall sl (13 Nov 2010)

down


----------



## desert_rat (13 Nov 2010)

range


----------



## marshall sl (14 Nov 2010)

tier


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2010)

one


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2010)

day


----------



## missing1 (14 Nov 2010)

time


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Nov 2010)

bomb


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2010)

letter


----------



## Rafterman1 (14 Nov 2010)

carrier


----------



## MPwannabe (14 Nov 2010)

infected


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Nov 2010)

disease


----------



## missing1 (14 Nov 2010)

laden


----------



## desert_rat (14 Nov 2010)

bin


----------



## Rafterman1 (15 Nov 2010)

garbage


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Nov 2010)

Chrysler        (On a side note, does anyone want a dead Intrepid?)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

Hemi-


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2010)

-demi-


----------



## Rafterman1 (15 Nov 2010)

movies


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (15 Nov 2010)

theater


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Nov 2010)

film


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Nov 2010)

director


----------



## muffin (15 Nov 2010)

casting


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Nov 2010)

couch


----------



## muffin (15 Nov 2010)

;D HAHA

potato


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Nov 2010)

salad


----------



## missing1 (15 Nov 2010)

dressing


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Nov 2010)

wound


----------



## Dou You (15 Nov 2010)

bloody


----------



## JSR OP (15 Nov 2010)

Mary


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

Poppins


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Nov 2010)

Nanny


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2010)

McPhee


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2010)

movie


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

trailer


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2010)

trash


----------



## JSR OP (15 Nov 2010)

bag


----------



## muffin (15 Nov 2010)

plastic


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2010)

surgery


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

brain


----------



## JSR OP (15 Nov 2010)

Pinky (and the)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Nov 2010)

narf


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Nov 2010)

mice


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

gerbil


----------



## JSR OP (15 Nov 2010)

Armageddon!!!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Nov 2010)

Bruce (willis)

(how is a gerbil related to Armageddon?)


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Bruce (willis)



Wayne




			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> (how is a gerbil related to Armageddon?)



Do you really want to know?  Search "Armageddon - the gerbil" on YouTube.


----------



## Rafterman1 (15 Nov 2010)

world


----------



## armyvern (15 Nov 2010)

war


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Nov 2010)

(the) Great


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2010)

Alexander


----------



## armyvern (15 Nov 2010)

Buinov !!

(Meow ....!!!)   >

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAHrHd2lcw


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Nov 2010)

Bueno


----------



## Rafterman1 (16 Nov 2010)

chocolate bar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

mars


----------



## desert_rat (16 Nov 2010)

venus


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (16 Nov 2010)

Williams


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Nov 2010)

Robin


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Nov 2010)

hood


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2010)

fume


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2010)

welding


----------



## muffin (16 Nov 2010)

torch


----------



## MPwannabe (16 Nov 2010)

ceremony


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

incinerate


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2010)

smoke


----------



## eurowing (16 Nov 2010)

(on the ) water


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

bottle


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

beer


----------



## marshall sl (16 Nov 2010)

draft


----------



## Dou You (16 Nov 2010)

NHL


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

Ice


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

wine


----------



## JSR OP (16 Nov 2010)

Cheese


----------



## Dou You (16 Nov 2010)

whiz


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

Computer


----------



## JSR OP (16 Nov 2010)

Terminal


----------



## Dou You (16 Nov 2010)

airport


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

delay


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

postpone


----------



## muffin (16 Nov 2010)

reschedule


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

calender


----------



## trigger324 (16 Nov 2010)

Girl


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

friend


----------



## Rafterman1 (16 Nov 2010)

trust


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

fund


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2010)

slush


----------



## navymich (16 Nov 2010)

puppy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

Husky


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Nov 2010)

sled


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

harness


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Nov 2010)

race


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Nov 2010)

car


----------



## JSR OP (16 Nov 2010)

NASCAR


----------



## desert_rat (16 Nov 2010)

bubba


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Nov 2010)

cha(cha)


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2010)

dance


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

lap


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Nov 2010)

band


----------



## missing1 (16 Nov 2010)

aid


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Nov 2010)

walking


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

tall


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Nov 2010)

short


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2010)

bus


----------



## Rafterman1 (17 Nov 2010)

bang


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2010)

she


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2010)

male


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2010)

female


----------



## JSR OP (17 Nov 2010)

Woman


----------



## Rafterman1 (17 Nov 2010)

transvestite


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Nov 2010)

rocky


----------



## JSR OP (17 Nov 2010)

Balboa


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2010)

Adrian


----------



## desert_rat (17 Nov 2010)

Hadrian


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Nov 2010)

Wall


----------



## Rafterman1 (17 Nov 2010)

Berlin


----------



## RedFive (17 Nov 2010)

Crisis


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Nov 2010)

October


----------



## RedFive (17 Nov 2010)

Red


----------



## trigger324 (17 Nov 2010)

Dawn


----------



## krustyrl (17 Nov 2010)

Cherry


----------



## MPwannabe (17 Nov 2010)

Virgin  >


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2010)

records


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Nov 2010)

Vinyl


----------



## RedFive (17 Nov 2010)

flooring


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2010)

ceiling


----------



## krustyrl (17 Nov 2010)

fan


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Nov 2010)

circulating


----------



## RedFive (18 Nov 2010)

Blood


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Nov 2010)

Blow (wind)


----------



## Rafterman1 (18 Nov 2010)

Cocaine


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Nov 2010)

cowboy


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Nov 2010)

coffee


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Nov 2010)

Alert


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Nov 2010)

CFS


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2010)

Bermuda


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Nov 2010)

TRIANGLE


----------



## JSR OP (18 Nov 2010)

SHAPE


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Nov 2010)

round


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2010)

oblong


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Nov 2010)

obtuse


----------



## JSR OP (18 Nov 2010)

Blunt


----------



## muffin (18 Nov 2010)

(man and) chronic


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Nov 2010)

pain


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2010)

(...in the  )   ASS


----------



## navymich (18 Nov 2010)

donkey


----------



## RedFive (18 Nov 2010)

Bin Laden


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Nov 2010)

terrorist


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2010)

vest


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Nov 2010)

bulletproof


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Nov 2010)

Armoured (car)


----------



## desert_rat (18 Nov 2010)

Ferret


----------



## MPwannabe (18 Nov 2010)

Furry


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2010)

friend


----------



## Dou You (18 Nov 2010)

best


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Nov 2010)

man


----------



## krustyrl (19 Nov 2010)

kind


----------



## muffin (19 Nov 2010)

altruistic


----------



## desert_rat (19 Nov 2010)

chauvanistic


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2010)

bigoted


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2010)

Dogmatic


----------



## MPwannabe (20 Nov 2010)

Opinionated


----------



## marshall sl (20 Nov 2010)

pompus


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Nov 2010)

A$$


----------



## marshall sl (20 Nov 2010)

Hat


----------



## RedFive (20 Nov 2010)

Chapeau


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Nov 2010)

Drapeau


----------



## marshall sl (20 Nov 2010)

flag


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2010)

pole


----------



## marshall sl (21 Nov 2010)

dance


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Nov 2010)

Hall


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Nov 2010)

wall


----------



## marshall sl (21 Nov 2010)

street


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Nov 2010)

sign


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Nov 2010)

life


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Nov 2010)

Force


----------



## MPwannabe (21 Nov 2010)

Salute


----------



## JSR OP (21 Nov 2010)

General


----------



## AndyRad (21 Nov 2010)

motors


----------



## hugh19 (21 Nov 2010)

engines


----------



## krustyrl (21 Nov 2010)

steam


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Nov 2010)

turbine


----------



## JSR OP (21 Nov 2010)

Jet


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Nov 2010)

crash


----------



## MPwannabe (21 Nov 2010)

test


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2010)

dummy


----------



## observor 69 (21 Nov 2010)

Seen today in Chapters

"Sex for   "


----------



## muffin (21 Nov 2010)

Nookie


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Nov 2010)

Bizkit


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2010)

limp


----------



## armyvern (22 Nov 2010)

Faith


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2010)

Hill


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Nov 2010)

Parliament


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2010)

Member


----------



## Rafterman1 (22 Nov 2010)

johnson


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Nov 2010)

willy


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Nov 2010)

Wonka


----------



## zylwyn (22 Nov 2010)

Tonka


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2010)

truck


----------



## Spanky (22 Nov 2010)

driver


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Nov 2010)

Back Seat Driver!


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2010)

( I guess I pick one word.... SEAT)     HOT.!


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Nov 2010)

Yours could have gone with any of them...

wings


----------



## muffin (22 Nov 2010)

fixed


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Nov 2010)

position


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2010)

tour


----------



## navymich (22 Nov 2010)

bus


----------



## gcclarke (22 Nov 2010)

Short


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2010)

story


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Nov 2010)

Board


----------



## JSR OP (22 Nov 2010)

Merit


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Nov 2010)

Citation


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Nov 2010)

ticket


----------



## RedFive (22 Nov 2010)

speeding


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Nov 2010)

train


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Nov 2010)

wreck


----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Nov 2010)

de-rail


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Nov 2010)

CN


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2010)

hotel


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Nov 2010)

Quinte


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Nov 2010)

flowers


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Nov 2010)

pollen


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Nov 2010)

My Little Pony.


----------



## MPwannabe (23 Nov 2010)

Doll


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Nov 2010)

face


----------



## missing1 (23 Nov 2010)

Plant


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Nov 2010)

Power


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Nov 2010)

out


----------



## JSR OP (23 Nov 2010)

Exit


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2010)

wound


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Nov 2010)

ego


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2010)

id


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Nov 2010)

proof


----------



## MPwannabe (23 Nov 2010)

Onus


----------



## Spanky (23 Nov 2010)

Anu....oh never mind


----------



## xena (23 Nov 2010)

Politician.


----------



## muffin (24 Nov 2010)

orator


----------



## marshall sl (24 Nov 2010)

speech


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

toast


----------



## marshall sl (24 Nov 2010)

jam


----------



## chriscalow (24 Nov 2010)

toe


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

camel


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Nov 2010)

;D

back


----------



## MPwannabe (24 Nov 2010)

Deadlift!


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2010)

Pain!


----------



## JB 11 11 (24 Nov 2010)

Menomena


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2010)

band

Menomena


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

aid


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2010)

shipment


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2010)

DART


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

board


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2010)

Promotion


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Nov 2010)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Promotion



Demotion


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2010)

Charged


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

battery


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2010)

assault


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2010)

boat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

goat


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2010)

Tee


----------



## JB 11 11 (24 Nov 2010)

Pee


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

dance


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2010)

Club


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2010)

Neanderthal


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

ancient


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2010)

antique


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2010)

Peak Cap


----------



## JSR OP (24 Nov 2010)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Cap



Ice


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Nov 2010)

Glacier   :nod:


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Nov 2010)

Vodka


----------



## RedFive (24 Nov 2010)

Soviet


----------



## vorden (24 Nov 2010)

Bear


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Nov 2010)

run(for yor life)


----------



## zylwyn (24 Nov 2010)

Down


----------



## Spanky (24 Nov 2010)

Goose


----------



## Rafterman1 (24 Nov 2010)

Callsign


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Nov 2010)

ironside


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2010)

wheelchair


----------



## desert_rat (25 Nov 2010)

Roosevelt


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Nov 2010)

USS


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2010)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Nov 2010)

Smash 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkGnLjXu1o8


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Nov 2010)

Super


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2010)

Handy-man


----------



## JB 11 11 (25 Nov 2010)

In-flagrante-delicto


----------



## gcclarke (25 Nov 2010)

caught


----------



## Spanky (25 Nov 2010)

nabbed


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Nov 2010)

Abducted


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Nov 2010)

alien


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Nov 2010)

X-File


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2010)

cancer (man)


----------



## MPwannabe (25 Nov 2010)

toilet


----------



## JSR OP (25 Nov 2010)

John


----------



## Dou You (25 Nov 2010)

deer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Nov 2010)

hunter


----------



## Dou You (25 Nov 2010)

gatherer


----------



## MPwannabe (25 Nov 2010)

Foraging


----------



## desert_rat (25 Nov 2010)

dumpster


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Nov 2010)

Waste


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2010)

product


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Nov 2010)

Code


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Nov 2010)

BLue


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Nov 2010)

Puttees


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2010)

wraps


----------



## JSR OP (25 Nov 2010)

Breakfast


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Nov 2010)

Coffee


----------



## missing1 (25 Nov 2010)

Filter


----------



## JSR OP (25 Nov 2010)

Pool


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2010)

boy


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2010)

girl


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2010)

colour


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Nov 2010)

crayon


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2010)

Crayola


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2010)

box


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2010)

lunch


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2010)

let-down.!


----------



## missing1 (25 Nov 2010)

disappointment


----------



## Cdnleaf (25 Nov 2010)

happens


----------



## JB 11 11 (26 Nov 2010)

Stance


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2010)

buffalo


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

wings


----------



## krustyrl (26 Nov 2010)

Red


----------



## Spanky (26 Nov 2010)

green


----------



## observor 69 (26 Nov 2010)

Blue


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

skies


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2010)

Clouds


----------



## krustyrl (26 Nov 2010)

Storm


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Nov 2010)

Blackberry


----------



## JSR OP (26 Nov 2010)

RIM


----------



## krustyrl (26 Nov 2010)

Pacific


----------



## JSR OP (26 Nov 2010)

Ocean


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2010)

Eleven


----------



## krustyrl (26 Nov 2010)

7


----------



## MPwannabe (26 Nov 2010)

Lucky


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Nov 2010)

gross


----------



## missing1 (26 Nov 2010)

indecency


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Nov 2010)

proposal


----------



## MPwannabe (27 Nov 2010)

Engagement


----------



## JSR OP (27 Nov 2010)

Ring


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Nov 2010)

the


----------



## MPwannabe (27 Nov 2010)

Video


----------



## Rafterman1 (27 Nov 2010)

film


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Nov 2010)

(at) eleven


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Nov 2010)

ocean's


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Nov 2010)

gambling


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Nov 2010)

dice


----------



## chriscalow (27 Nov 2010)

snake eyes


----------



## mover1 (27 Nov 2010)

Storm Shadow


----------



## JB 11 11 (27 Nov 2010)

Arashikage


----------



## missing1 (27 Nov 2010)

G.I. Joe


----------



## JB 11 11 (27 Nov 2010)

COBRA! ;D


----------



## observor 69 (27 Nov 2010)

Huey


----------



## JSR OP (28 Nov 2010)

Louie


----------



## MPwannabe (28 Nov 2010)

Dewie


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Nov 2010)

turtle


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

head


----------



## LineJumper (28 Nov 2010)

cheese


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Nov 2010)

wheel


----------



## JSR OP (28 Nov 2010)

(of) Fortune


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2010)

fame


----------



## missing1 (28 Nov 2010)

infamy


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2010)

day


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

night


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Nov 2010)

made


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2010)

man


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Nov 2010)

(in) black


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2010)

(Johnny) Cash


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2010)

cashier


----------



## observor 69 (28 Nov 2010)

cashew


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2010)

nuts


----------



## chriscalow (28 Nov 2010)

courtney love


----------



## JSR OP (28 Nov 2010)

Cobain


----------



## MPwannabe (28 Nov 2010)

Suicide


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2010)

painless


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2010)

4077


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

mash


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2010)

bangers


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Nov 2010)

firecracker


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2010)

black powder


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2010)

pepper


----------



## JMesh (28 Nov 2010)

salt


----------



## Rafterman1 (28 Nov 2010)

dehydrate


----------



## MPwannabe (28 Nov 2010)

alcohol


----------



## JB 11 11 (29 Nov 2010)

Hangover


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Nov 2010)

vegas


----------



## muffin (29 Nov 2010)

strip


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2010)

tease   >


----------



## JSR OP (29 Nov 2010)

rooster


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

crows


----------



## MPwannabe (29 Nov 2010)

feather


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Nov 2010)

boa


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

python


----------



## mover1 (29 Nov 2010)

monty


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

Hall


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Nov 2010)

lecture


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2010)

berate


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2010)

scold


----------



## missing1 (29 Nov 2010)

praise


----------



## MPwannabe (29 Nov 2010)

Award


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

....win


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Nov 2010)

dow


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2010)

dhow


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Nov 2010)

YARRR!


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

Billy


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Nov 2010)

club


----------



## JSR OP (29 Nov 2010)

Dance


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Nov 2010)

revolution


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Nov 2010)

October


----------



## desert_rat (29 Nov 2010)

Crisis


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

mid-life


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Nov 2010)

up-grade


----------



## MPwannabe (29 Nov 2010)

software


----------



## Dou You (29 Nov 2010)

hardware


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Nov 2010)

malware


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2010)

spam


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Nov 2010)

a-lot


----------



## OkanaganHeat (30 Nov 2010)

Round (Table)


----------



## MPwannabe (30 Nov 2010)

Waiter


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2010)

dumb


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Nov 2010)

Luck.


----------



## muffin (30 Nov 2010)

charm


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2010)

school


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2010)

boarding


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2010)

pass


----------



## desert_rat (30 Nov 2010)

gas


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Nov 2010)

bunny


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Nov 2010)

fart


----------



## MPwannabe (30 Nov 2010)

intersect


----------



## Dou You (30 Nov 2010)

insect


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Nov 2010)

bugs


----------



## Dou You (30 Nov 2010)

bunny


----------



## Rogo (30 Nov 2010)

hop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (30 Nov 2010)

down


----------



## Dou You (30 Nov 2010)

load


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2010)

wide


----------



## muffin (30 Nov 2010)

girth


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2010)

beam


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2010)

laser


----------



## desert_rat (30 Nov 2010)

blazer


----------



## Spanky (30 Nov 2010)

jacket


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2010)

yellow


----------



## missing1 (30 Nov 2010)

belly


----------



## Spanky (30 Nov 2010)

laugh


----------



## MPwannabe (30 Nov 2010)

out


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2010)

loud....    (you knew it was coming....)   LoL.!


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2010)

cowbell


----------



## OkanaganHeat (30 Nov 2010)

more


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2010)

Secrets


----------



## MPwannabe (1 Dec 2010)

wikileaks


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

Interpol


----------



## missing1 (1 Dec 2010)

Intelligence


----------



## muffin (1 Dec 2010)

collate


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

EXCEL


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Dec 2010)

Gum


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Dec 2010)

wrapper


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Dec 2010)

Ice-T


----------



## muffin (1 Dec 2010)

Long Island


----------



## RedFive (1 Dec 2010)

New York


----------



## desert_rat (1 Dec 2010)

Rangers (hoo-ah!!)


----------



## missing1 (1 Dec 2010)

Texas


----------



## krustyrl (1 Dec 2010)

toast


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2010)

french


----------



## krustyrl (1 Dec 2010)

Bill


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Dec 2010)

Dollar


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2010)

donair


----------



## MPwannabe (1 Dec 2010)

mayonnaise


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Dec 2010)

fries


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2010)

poutine


----------



## JSR OP (2 Dec 2010)

Putin (Vladimir)


----------



## muffin (2 Dec 2010)

Vodka


----------



## JSR OP (2 Dec 2010)

Russian


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2010)

dressing


----------



## muffin (2 Dec 2010)

salad


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Dec 2010)

greens


----------



## JSR OP (2 Dec 2010)

Politics


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2010)

Pension     (..and a good one at that.!!)


----------



## desert_rat (2 Dec 2010)

Plan


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2010)

Man


----------



## JSR OP (2 Dec 2010)

dude


----------



## muffin (2 Dec 2010)

surfer


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2010)

BayWatch


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2010)

Pamela


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2010)

Ladysmith (BC)


----------



## desert_rat (2 Dec 2010)

(135 km south of) Comox


----------



## muffin (2 Dec 2010)

isthmus


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Dec 2010)

Panama


----------



## JSR OP (2 Dec 2010)

Hat


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2010)

Cowboy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Dec 2010)

Steer


----------



## JSR OP (2 Dec 2010)

rope


----------



## muffin (2 Dec 2010)

harness


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Dec 2010)

Climbing


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2010)

ladder


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2010)

snake


----------



## desert_rat (2 Dec 2010)

pit


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Dec 2010)

olive


----------



## JMesh (3 Dec 2010)

drab


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Dec 2010)

Beige


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Dec 2010)

tan


----------



## Spanky (3 Dec 2010)

beach


----------



## OkanaganHeat (3 Dec 2010)

wave


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Dec 2010)

tsunami


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2010)

sushi


----------



## desert_rat (3 Dec 2010)

tuna


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Dec 2010)

salad


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Dec 2010)

bowl


----------



## Spanky (4 Dec 2010)

ball


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Dec 2010)

Court


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2010)

judge


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Dec 2010)

Pageant


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Dec 2010)

(Donald) Trump


----------



## JSR OP (4 Dec 2010)

Ace


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Dec 2010)

Joker


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Dec 2010)

Batman  ...._POW_...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2010)

robin


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2010)

bird


----------



## trigger324 (4 Dec 2010)

feeder


----------



## JSR OP (4 Dec 2010)

fish


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Dec 2010)

Head


----------



## desert_rat (4 Dec 2010)

Shed


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2010)

fence


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Dec 2010)

undecided


----------



## OkanaganHeat (4 Dec 2010)

vote


----------



## JSR OP (4 Dec 2010)

Swing


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2010)

shift


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (4 Dec 2010)

SHTF


----------



## desert_rat (4 Dec 2010)

FUBAR


----------



## WildBlueEyes (5 Dec 2010)

TREE


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Dec 2010)

Forest


----------



## missing1 (5 Dec 2010)

Run


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Dec 2010)

Shrimp


----------



## JSR OP (5 Dec 2010)

small


----------



## RedFive (5 Dec 2010)

petite


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Dec 2010)

little


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Dec 2010)

foot


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Dec 2010)

Mouth


----------



## zylwyn (5 Dec 2010)

Desease.


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Dec 2010)

Plague


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Dec 2010)

black


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Dec 2010)

coffee


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Dec 2010)

whitener


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

bleach


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

blond


----------



## desert_rat (6 Dec 2010)

bombshell


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

crater


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

lake


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

shore


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

leave


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

pass


----------



## OkanaganHeat (6 Dec 2010)

mountain


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

lion


----------



## Rafterman1 (6 Dec 2010)

king


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

Lear


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

jet


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2010)

stream


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Dec 2010)

steady


----------



## muffin (6 Dec 2010)

still


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2010)

calm


----------



## MPwannabe (6 Dec 2010)

Deliberate


----------



## muffin (6 Dec 2010)

purpose


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

porpoise


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2010)

Orca


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2010)

whale


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2010)

fluke


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Dec 2010)

meter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

maid


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2010)

bar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

fight


----------



## Cdnleaf (6 Dec 2010)

Sassy's


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Dec 2010)

bar


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2010)

lawyer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Dec 2010)

up


----------



## trigger324 (7 Dec 2010)

spirits


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Dec 2010)

liquor


----------



## zylwyn (7 Dec 2010)

Cabinet


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

maker


----------



## JSR OP (7 Dec 2010)

Upper (Canada Village)


----------



## missing1 (7 Dec 2010)

hand


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2010)

bush


----------



## muffin (7 Dec 2010)

trim


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Dec 2010)

Tank


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2010)

hunting


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Dec 2010)

Oscillate


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2010)

wiggle


----------



## missing1 (7 Dec 2010)

squirm


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

worm


----------



## Rafterman1 (7 Dec 2010)

virus


----------



## JSR OP (7 Dec 2010)

Computer


----------



## muffin (7 Dec 2010)

hacker


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2010)

slasher


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2010)

movie


----------



## Dou You (7 Dec 2010)

film


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

greasy


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2010)

spoon


----------



## JSR OP (7 Dec 2010)

silver


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Dec 2010)

Coin


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

purse


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2010)

sow


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Dec 2010)

Leather


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2010)

Whips


----------



## desert_rat (7 Dec 2010)

Chains :rage:


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

tow


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2010)

truck


----------



## MPwannabe (7 Dec 2010)

Chevy


----------



## Dou You (7 Dec 2010)

Chase


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Dec 2010)

Police


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Dec 2010)

Mountie


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2010)

Ride




 8)


----------



## OkanaganHeat (8 Dec 2010)

plane


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2010)

wing


----------



## Rafterman1 (8 Dec 2010)

man


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2010)

overboard


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2010)

drill


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2010)

cane


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Dec 2010)

sugar


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2010)

pie


----------



## lethalLemon (8 Dec 2010)

cyclometric


----------



## Spanky (8 Dec 2010)

cyclone


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2010)

stormy


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Dec 2010)

rainy


----------



## JSR OP (8 Dec 2010)

day


----------



## muffin (8 Dec 2010)

break


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Dec 2010)

escape


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2010)

velocity


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Dec 2010)

speed


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Dec 2010)

demon


----------



## missing1 (8 Dec 2010)

urchin


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2010)

street


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Dec 2010)

parkway


----------



## desert_rat (8 Dec 2010)

Queensway


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2010)

Kingsway


----------



## desert_rat (9 Dec 2010)

Royal Mile


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2010)

kilometre


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Dec 2010)

Yard


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2010)

ape


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2010)

hanger


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Dec 2010)

door


----------



## Rafterman1 (9 Dec 2010)

knob


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Dec 2010)

Coworker


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Dec 2010)

party


----------



## missing1 (9 Dec 2010)

animal


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2010)

planet


----------



## muffin (9 Dec 2010)

uranus


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2010)

klingons


----------



## JSR OP (9 Dec 2010)

Worf


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2010)

actor


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2010)

tractor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2010)

Industrial


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2010)

Revolution


----------



## JSR OP (9 Dec 2010)

American


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2010)

pie


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2010)

Band


----------



## missing1 (9 Dec 2010)

width


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Dec 2010)

girth


----------



## Dou You (9 Dec 2010)

brooks   ;D


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Dec 2010)

Singer(cowboy stuff-Garth Brook's)???


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Dec 2010)

Hayley


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2010)

comet


----------



## marshall sl (9 Dec 2010)

Vomit


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Dec 2010)

Chunk


----------



## krustyrl (10 Dec 2010)

soup


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Dec 2010)

no


----------



## missing1 (10 Dec 2010)

way


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Dec 2010)

out


----------



## krustyrl (10 Dec 2010)

pour


----------



## muffin (10 Dec 2010)

splash


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2010)

splish


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Dec 2010)

water


----------



## krustyrl (10 Dec 2010)

boarding


----------



## muffin (10 Dec 2010)

party


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Dec 2010)

political


----------



## Dou You (10 Dec 2010)

science


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Dec 2010)

wierd


----------



## JSR OP (10 Dec 2010)

Sexy


----------



## marshall sl (10 Dec 2010)

Mama


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Dec 2010)

Mia


----------



## desert_rat (10 Dec 2010)

POW


----------



## marshall sl (10 Dec 2010)

BLAM


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Dec 2010)

POP


----------



## MPwannabe (11 Dec 2010)

Crackle


----------



## missing1 (11 Dec 2010)

fire


----------



## JSR OP (11 Dec 2010)

Hose


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2010)

stockings


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

leggings


----------



## MPwannabe (11 Dec 2010)

Heels


----------



## missing1 (11 Dec 2010)

stern (ship)


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

angry


----------



## zylwyn (11 Dec 2010)

Badger


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Dec 2010)

Wisconsin


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

where


----------



## muffin (11 Dec 2010)

Who


----------



## Dou You (11 Dec 2010)

guess


----------



## JSR OP (11 Dec 2010)

Jeans


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

levis


----------



## desert_rat (11 Dec 2010)

501


----------



## missing1 (11 Dec 2010)

cleaner


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Dec 2010)

Spotless


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

oxyclean


----------



## observor 69 (11 Dec 2010)

Oxycontin


----------



## marshall sl (11 Dec 2010)

hilbilly heroin


----------



## MPwannabe (11 Dec 2010)

Needle


----------



## marshall sl (11 Dec 2010)

nose


----------



## Sapplicant (12 Dec 2010)

pliers


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2010)

tool


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Dec 2010)

implement


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Dec 2010)

start


----------



## MPwannabe (12 Dec 2010)

race


----------



## JSR OP (12 Dec 2010)

Amazing


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Dec 2010)

night


----------



## Rafterman1 (13 Dec 2010)

life


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Dec 2010)

game


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2010)

hunting


----------



## navymich (13 Dec 2010)

wabbits  ( a la Elmer Fudd!)


----------



## gt102 (13 Dec 2010)

rascally (sp?)


----------



## MPwannabe (13 Dec 2010)

Doc


----------



## armyvern (13 Dec 2010)

bugs


----------



## JSR OP (13 Dec 2010)

Bunny


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Dec 2010)

Snow


----------



## JSR OP (13 Dec 2010)

White


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2010)

Dwarf


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2010)

tossing (or is that midgets?)   ;D


----------



## Dou You (13 Dec 2010)

salad


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Dec 2010)

dressing


----------



## zylwyn (13 Dec 2010)

Wound


----------



## missing1 (13 Dec 2010)

mutilate


----------



## armyvern (13 Dec 2010)

torture


----------



## jalonga (13 Dec 2010)

iron maiden


----------



## MPwannabe (13 Dec 2010)

Inquisition


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2010)

Spanish


----------



## Jammer (13 Dec 2010)

Fly


----------



## Dou You (14 Dec 2010)

sky


----------



## Cdnleaf (14 Dec 2010)

news


----------



## muffin (14 Dec 2010)

breaking


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Dec 2010)

bones


----------



## gt102 (14 Dec 2010)

muscles


----------



## JSR OP (14 Dec 2010)

Clams


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2010)

Chowder(s)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Dec 2010)

Boston.


----------



## JSR OP (14 Dec 2010)

Tea


----------



## muffin (14 Dec 2010)

Chai


----------



## JSR OP (14 Dec 2010)

Afghanistan


----------



## Rafterman1 (14 Dec 2010)

sandbox


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Dec 2010)

sand castle


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Dec 2010)

Beach.


----------



## vorden (14 Dec 2010)

Marines :threat:


----------



## JSR OP (14 Dec 2010)

Leathernecks


----------



## gt102 (14 Dec 2010)

roughnecks


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Dec 2010)

oil well


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Dec 2010)

BP


----------



## desert_rat (15 Dec 2010)

Gulf


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Dec 2010)

fore


----------



## muffin (15 Dec 2010)

arm


----------



## JSR OP (15 Dec 2010)

Chair


----------



## Rafterman1 (15 Dec 2010)

musical


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Dec 2010)

rent


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2010)

Broadway


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Dec 2010)

downtown


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Dec 2010)

Bars


----------



## JSR OP (15 Dec 2010)

chocolate


----------



## gt102 (15 Dec 2010)

thunder

(I feel I need to explain this one a bit...)
_
A while back when our paintball team first got sponsored we feared they might disaprove our current name (Team Whitebread) seeing as we're just a bunch of white guys with 1 native. So we dredged up a few of our past names from our highschool dodgeball tournaments - Chocolate Thunder._


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2010)

struck


----------



## desert_rat (15 Dec 2010)

(by) lightning


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Dec 2010)

quick


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Dec 2010)

biting(nails)


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Dec 2010)

gnawing


----------



## trigger324 (16 Dec 2010)

hunger


----------



## missing1 (16 Dec 2010)

strike


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Dec 2010)

Three


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Dec 2010)

Out!


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2010)

in


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2010)

repeat (as needed)  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2010)

echo


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2010)

beach


----------



## JSR OP (16 Dec 2010)

Wasaga


----------



## muffin (16 Dec 2010)

snow


----------



## gt102 (16 Dec 2010)

mechanical


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Dec 2010)

Pencil.


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Dec 2010)

lead


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2010)

poison


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Dec 2010)

control


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2010)

freak


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Dec 2010)

wave


----------



## gcclarke (16 Dec 2010)

rogue


----------



## MPwannabe (16 Dec 2010)

Outcast


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Dec 2010)

downcast


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Dec 2010)

downboat


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2010)

downbeat


----------



## muffin (17 Dec 2010)

upbeat


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Dec 2010)

Holidays.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2010)

freedom!


----------



## George Wallace (17 Dec 2010)

PRESS


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2010)

media


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Dec 2010)

awareness


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Dec 2010)

consciousness


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Dec 2010)

Self-awareness.


----------



## JSR OP (18 Dec 2010)

SkyNet


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

Terminator


----------



## missing1 (18 Dec 2010)

pregnancy


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Dec 2010)

family


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2010)

tree


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

christmas


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Dec 2010)

Shopping


----------



## vorden (18 Dec 2010)

midnight


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2010)

clear


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

mud


----------



## trigger324 (18 Dec 2010)

puddle


----------



## desert_rat (18 Dec 2010)

jumper


----------



## MPwannabe (18 Dec 2010)

Movie


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Dec 2010)

Entertainment


----------



## trigger324 (18 Dec 2010)

tonight


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

today


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Dec 2010)

Tomorrow


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2010)

yesterday


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2010)

before


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2010)

historical


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2010)

hysterical    ;D


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2010)

hysteria


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2010)

Mass


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Dec 2010)

Destruction


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2010)

world


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2010)

war


----------



## missing1 (19 Dec 2010)

lord


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Dec 2010)

Almighty


----------



## JSR OP (19 Dec 2010)

Alrighty!


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2010)

then


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2010)

Ace


----------



## JSR OP (19 Dec 2010)

ACISS


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2010)

hairbrained


----------



## marshall sl (19 Dec 2010)

stunt


----------



## Sapplicant (19 Dec 2010)

growth


----------



## marshall sl (19 Dec 2010)

hormone


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Dec 2010)

menopausal


----------



## marshall sl (19 Dec 2010)

my wife


----------



## MPwannabe (19 Dec 2010)

Dispair


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2010)

pit


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Dec 2010)

marriage


----------



## MPwannabe (19 Dec 2010)

Honeymoon


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2010)

Suite


Damn, I'm old.  8)


----------



## JSR OP (20 Dec 2010)

Youth  (Well, mine anyways)


----------



## observor 69 (20 Dec 2010)

Golden years


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

old


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Dec 2010)

Warship


----------



## muffin (20 Dec 2010)

dock


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2010)

(Doc) Marten


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Dec 2010)

weasel


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2010)

cheat


----------



## Ridgeline (20 Dec 2010)

MONOPOLY .... well I always cheat anyways :nod:


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

Microsoft


----------



## Ridgeline (20 Dec 2010)

computer


----------



## JSR OP (20 Dec 2010)

Geek


----------



## observor 69 (20 Dec 2010)

Nerd...and the difference is?


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Dec 2010)

Candy (Nerds)


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

man


----------



## Ridgeline (20 Dec 2010)

Stalin


----------



## Dissident (20 Dec 2010)

Lenin


----------



## observor 69 (20 Dec 2010)

Hopeless


----------



## marshall sl (20 Dec 2010)

cause


----------



## Ridgeline (20 Dec 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Hopeless



How was Lenin Hopelss ? 



Effect


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

(this isn't the place to discuss things)

mass


----------



## JMesh (20 Dec 2010)

Gregorian chant


----------



## Ridgeline (20 Dec 2010)

Choir


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Dec 2010)

church


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

pew


----------



## Ridgeline (21 Dec 2010)

prayer


----------



## MPwannabe (21 Dec 2010)

Kneel


----------



## Ridgeline (21 Dec 2010)

proposal


----------



## vorden (21 Dec 2010)

Denial


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Dec 2010)

Plausible


----------



## Dissident (21 Dec 2010)

Inconceivable


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2010)

unbelievable


----------



## Ridgeline (21 Dec 2010)

infinity


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Dec 2010)

beyond


----------



## Dou You (21 Dec 2010)

repair


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

fixed


----------



## Ridgeline (21 Dec 2010)

dog


----------



## fixerdude (21 Dec 2010)

days


----------



## JSR OP (21 Dec 2010)

Summer


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

girls


----------



## marshall sl (21 Dec 2010)

pink


----------



## Rafterman1 (22 Dec 2010)

candy


----------



## OkanaganHeat (22 Dec 2010)

cane


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

wooden


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

stick


----------



## TCBF (22 Dec 2010)

men


----------



## StudentGrant (22 Dec 2010)

fire


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2010)

Quest


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Dec 2010)

Quiet


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2010)

Riot


----------



## Rafterman1 (22 Dec 2010)

G-20


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Dec 2010)

useless


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Dec 2010)

counterproductive


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

counterweight


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2010)

Henweight


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

chicken


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2010)

Little


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Dec 2010)

Rich


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

creamy


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

buttery


----------



## jeffb (22 Dec 2010)

butt


----------



## Dissident (22 Dec 2010)

J-Lo


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Dec 2010)

Jello


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

wrestling


----------



## StudentGrant (22 Dec 2010)

fake


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2010)

Silicone


----------



## missing1 (22 Dec 2010)

Valley


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2010)

Augmentation


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

growth


----------



## Rafterman1 (22 Dec 2010)

viagra


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Dec 2010)

phallic


----------



## MPwannabe (22 Dec 2010)

masculine


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

purr


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

cat  >


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

clawed

 8)


----------



## desert_rat (22 Dec 2010)

Lawdy (Miss Clawdy)


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

Body


----------



## vorden (23 Dec 2010)

water


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Dec 2010)

boarding


----------



## Sapplicant (23 Dec 2010)

school


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Dec 2010)

girl


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2010)

Interrupted


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Dec 2010)

Rude


----------



## missing1 (23 Dec 2010)

awakening


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2010)

Dawn


----------



## Dissident (23 Dec 2010)

Red


----------



## vorden (23 Dec 2010)

ONE (as in the Big Red 1)


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Dec 2010)

Win


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2010)

lose


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

or draw (Old gameshow)


----------



## Dissident (23 Dec 2010)

Quick


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Dec 2010)

sand


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Dec 2010)

Box


----------



## Rafterman1 (23 Dec 2010)

shot


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

cannon


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Dec 2010)

loose


----------



## AC 011 (23 Dec 2010)

lips


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2010)

HOT! HOT! HOT! HOT!


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2010)

stuff


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

fill


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2010)

soil


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2010)

pants


----------



## Nault_army (23 Dec 2010)

Clothing!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2010)

Allowance


----------



## Sapplicant (23 Dec 2010)

Grounded.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

punishment


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Dec 2010)

Charge


----------



## krustyrl (23 Dec 2010)

Brigade


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Dec 2010)

stryker 

(Ft. Lewis is right across the border I hear that pairing on a weekly bases)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Dec 2010)

AFV


----------



## krustyrl (23 Dec 2010)

Video  (Americas Funniest...)


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

youtube


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2010)

odd


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2010)

ball


----------



## AC 011 (24 Dec 2010)

Moriarty


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2010)

professor


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2010)

academic


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Dec 2010)

scholarly


----------



## missing1 (24 Dec 2010)

erudite


----------



## observor 69 (24 Dec 2010)

educated


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2010)

university


----------



## observor 69 (24 Dec 2010)

learning


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Dec 2010)

Student


----------



## desert_rat (24 Dec 2010)

Stuka


----------



## missing1 (24 Dec 2010)

fighter


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Dec 2010)

foo


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2010)

food


----------



## Spanky (25 Dec 2010)

turkey


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Dec 2010)

stuffing!


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2010)

tasty


----------



## vorden (25 Dec 2010)

Pie :christmas happy:


----------



## JSR OP (25 Dec 2010)

Apple


----------



## Arctic Acorn (26 Dec 2010)

jacks


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Dec 2010)

ball


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Dec 2010)

Cinderella


----------



## jalonga (26 Dec 2010)

Barbarella


----------



## krustyrl (26 Dec 2010)

Pam


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Dec 2010)

spam


----------



## armyvern (26 Dec 2010)

unwanted


----------



## desert_rat (27 Dec 2010)

Undaunted


----------



## Spanky (27 Dec 2010)

stubborn


----------



## Rafterman1 (27 Dec 2010)

me


----------



## missing1 (27 Dec 2010)

myself


----------



## Spanky (27 Dec 2010)

selfish


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Dec 2010)

greedy


----------



## JSR OP (27 Dec 2010)

children


----------



## marshall sl (27 Dec 2010)

rug rats


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2010)

mall (rats)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Dec 2010)

crowds


----------



## vorden (28 Dec 2010)

shoppers  :snowman:


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Dec 2010)

Consumer's


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2010)

Guide


----------



## marshall sl (29 Dec 2010)

girl


----------



## desert_rat (29 Dec 2010)

power


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Dec 2010)

Nuclear


----------



## observor 69 (29 Dec 2010)

Fart

all that Christmas eating ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2010)

bag


----------



## Navalsnpr (29 Dec 2010)

Duffle


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Dec 2010)

coat


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Dec 2010)

Paint.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2010)

ball


----------



## observor 69 (30 Dec 2010)

New Year's


----------



## krustyrl (30 Dec 2010)

Resolution     :christmas happy:


----------



## Spanky (30 Dec 2010)

broken


----------



## JSR OP (30 Dec 2010)

Record


----------



## trigger324 (30 Dec 2010)

vinyl


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Dec 2010)

Record


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Dec 2010)

play


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2010)

ball !!


----------



## wildman0101 (31 Dec 2010)

ONE


----------



## Fatalize (31 Dec 2010)

goal


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Dec 2010)

post


----------



## krustyrl (31 Dec 2010)

mail


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2010)

order


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Dec 2010)

bride


----------



## Rafterman1 (31 Dec 2010)

spoiled


----------



## Fatalize (31 Dec 2010)

hockey


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Dec 2010)

fight


----------



## observor 69 (31 Dec 2010)

testosterone


----------



## MPwannabe (1 Jan 2011)

Steroids


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jan 2011)

rage


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jan 2011)

road


----------



## army n navy medic (1 Jan 2011)

trip


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2011)

vacation


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Jan 2011)

Holiday


----------



## desert_rat (1 Jan 2011)

Weekend


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2011)

break


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2011)

silence


----------



## JMesh (2 Jan 2011)

radio


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (2 Jan 2011)

head


----------



## JSR OP (2 Jan 2011)

Case


----------



## desert_rat (2 Jan 2011)

(the) joint


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jan 2011)

cigarette


----------



## observor 69 (2 Jan 2011)

drug


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2011)

Bad


----------



## observor 69 (2 Jan 2011)

Boy


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Jan 2011)

Buoy


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jan 2011)

marker


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jan 2011)

paintball


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2011)

Gun


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (2 Jan 2011)

shoot


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jan 2011)

out


----------



## observor 69 (3 Jan 2011)

OK Corral


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jan 2011)

tombstone


----------



## desert_rat (3 Jan 2011)

Arizona


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Jan 2011)

Climate


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Change


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Jan 2011)

Money


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Currency


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Jan 2011)

Rate


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Jan 2011)

fire


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Toronto


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Jan 2011)

revolve


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

spin


----------



## observor 69 (4 Jan 2011)

doctor


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jan 2011)

surgery


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Recovery


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Jan 2011)

Buffel


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

(South) Africa


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Jan 2011)

Big


----------



## desert_rat (4 Jan 2011)

Mac


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Jan 2011)

attack


----------



## missing1 (4 Jan 2011)

tackle


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

football


----------



## Alea (4 Jan 2011)

Field


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2011)

Goal


----------



## OkanaganHeat (4 Jan 2011)

puck


----------



## Alea (4 Jan 2011)

Chaser


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

Cameo  ;D


----------



## Alea (4 Jan 2011)

Jewel


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Jan 2011)

ruby


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Jan 2011)

Theft


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

Prison


----------



## muffin (5 Jan 2011)

Kingston


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

College


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2011)

grad


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Jan 2011)

night


----------



## Biohazardxj (5 Jan 2011)

mare


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2011)

horse


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

Strathcona


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Jan 2011)

park


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

Car


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2011)

race


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jan 2011)

track


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Jan 2011)

roller


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Jan 2011)

Derby


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Jan 2011)

soapbox


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

Rant


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jan 2011)

rave


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2011)

party


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

Late


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Jan 2011)

Pregnant


----------



## desert_rat (5 Jan 2011)

...pause


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jan 2011)

play


----------



## JMesh (5 Jan 2011)

hockey


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Jan 2011)

Canada


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Jan 2011)

GOLD


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jan 2011)

medal


----------



## AC 011 (5 Jan 2011)

nope

 :'(


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2011)

choke


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Slam


----------



## jalonga (6 Jan 2011)

dunk


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Tank


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Hill


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Tan


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Coyote


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2011)

smuggler


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Liquor


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

prohibition


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2011)

ban


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Taboo


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2011)

naughty


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Nice


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jan 2011)

List.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Priority


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Rank


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2011)

smelly


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2011)

cat


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Dead


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Buried


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Alive


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jan 2011)

kickin'


----------



## JSR OP (6 Jan 2011)

chicken


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Run


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Jan 2011)

Forest


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2011)

Black


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2011)

jack


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Daniels


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jan 2011)

Charlie


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Viet Cong


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Jan 2011)

gook


----------



## muffin (6 Jan 2011)

derogatory


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Jan 2011)

slander


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2011)

lawsuit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Jan 2011)

lawyer


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Scum


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jan 2011)

bag


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2011)

man


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Soldier


----------



## observor 69 (6 Jan 2011)

Woman


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Jan 2011)

Zowy


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Nonsensical


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2011)

whimsical


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Jan 2011)

Flighty


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Jan 2011)

airheaded


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2011)

light-headed


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Jan 2011)

Blonde


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Jan 2011)

Stripper


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Jan 2011)

Floor


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Jan 2011)

Bed


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Jan 2011)

head


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2011)

shed


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Jan 2011)

wood


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2011)

pile


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Jan 2011)

driver


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jan 2011)

wood


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Jan 2011)

Stock


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2011)

car


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jan 2011)

chase


----------



## observor 69 (7 Jan 2011)

movie


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Jan 2011)

Star


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Jan 2011)

trek


----------



## JSR OP (7 Jan 2011)

Spock


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2011)

Doctor


----------



## Alea (7 Jan 2011)

Mum


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Jan 2011)

Father


----------



## LineJumper (8 Jan 2011)

Goose


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2011)

Maverick


----------



## desert_rat (8 Jan 2011)

(Top Gun) callsign


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Jan 2011)

godfather


----------



## desert_rat (8 Jan 2011)

Super (Six)


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

Excellent


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2011)

awesome


----------



## observor 69 (8 Jan 2011)

overused


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2011)

metaphor


----------



## JSR OP (8 Jan 2011)

Metadata


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

webpage


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2011)

internet


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

Army.ca


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2011)

moderated


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

disciplined


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Jan 2011)

artform


----------



## desert_rat (8 Jan 2011)

fartstorm :blotto:


----------



## Rafterman1 (8 Jan 2011)

smelly


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Jan 2011)

Guy


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Jan 2011)

Him  T:  ushup:  eace: (smelly) LOL


----------



## JMesh (8 Jan 2011)

Hymn


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Jan 2011)

Church


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Jan 2011)

God


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Jan 2011)

Complex


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

Medication


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Jan 2011)

Nurse (Ratched)


----------



## desert_rat (9 Jan 2011)

Diesel


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Jan 2011)

Warm


----------



## gcclarke (9 Jan 2011)

Close


----------



## Dissident (9 Jan 2011)

Danger


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2011)

zone


----------



## JSR OP (9 Jan 2011)

Green


----------



## desert_rat (9 Jan 2011)

Berets


----------



## muffin (10 Jan 2011)

felt


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2011)

marker


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2011)

Sharpie®


----------



## JSR OP (10 Jan 2011)

500 (NASCAR Race)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jan 2011)

feet


----------



## SARgirl (10 Jan 2011)

Toe Ring


----------



## muffin (10 Jan 2011)

bichiya


----------



## desert_rat (10 Jan 2011)

gezunteit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jan 2011)

krankheit


----------



## observor 69 (10 Jan 2011)

krankenhaus


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2011)

_Since we're going foreign...._

ospedale


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Jan 2011)

Nosocomio.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jan 2011)

hospital (thank you google translation)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jan 2011)

General


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2011)

Mills   (cereal maker)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jan 2011)

10


----------



## desert_rat (10 Jan 2011)

Bo (Derek)


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2011)

cornrows


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Jan 2011)

crossbow


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jan 2011)

Arrow


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jan 2011)

avro


----------



## trigger324 (10 Jan 2011)

canuck


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2011)

crazy


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Jan 2011)

train


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2011)

wreck


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 Jan 2011)

Sable (island)


----------



## trigger324 (10 Jan 2011)

cape


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jan 2011)

Fear


----------



## trigger324 (10 Jan 2011)

don't (the reaper)


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2011)

forbidden


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jan 2011)

Fruit


----------



## trigger324 (10 Jan 2011)

loom


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jan 2011)

weave


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2011)

wig


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Jan 2011)

ear


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jan 2011)

nose


----------



## desert_rat (11 Jan 2011)

Throat


----------



## JMesh (11 Jan 2011)

otolaryngologist


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2011)

doctor


----------



## missing1 (11 Jan 2011)

who


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Jan 2011)

Tardis.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Jan 2011)

Blue (box)


----------



## JSR OP (11 Jan 2011)

Red (versus)


----------



## muffin (11 Jan 2011)

Goal (line)


----------



## JSR OP (11 Jan 2011)

Score


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Jan 2011)

conquest


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jan 2011)

Win


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jan 2011)

Triumph


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Jan 2011)

motorcycle


----------



## JSR OP (11 Jan 2011)

Hog


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jan 2011)

Pork (Mmmmm)


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2011)

bacon!!  (Mmmmmmmmmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Jan 2011)

Canadian


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jan 2011)

Proud


----------



## desert_rat (11 Jan 2011)

(but usually not) Loud


----------



## JSR OP (11 Jan 2011)

vuvuzelas


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2011)

annoying


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Jan 2011)

siblings


----------



## PPCLI Guy (11 Jan 2011)

rivalry


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2011)

chivalry


----------



## JSR OP (12 Jan 2011)

Knight


----------



## dapaterson (12 Jan 2011)

Python


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2011)

Ni


----------



## Strike (12 Jan 2011)

Shrubbery


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2011)

elderberries   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2011)

Un cadeau

 ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2011)

present


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2011)

future


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2011)

shock


----------



## RememberanceDay (12 Jan 2011)

electricity  >


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2011)

short


----------



## JSR OP (12 Jan 2011)

Martin


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Jan 2011)

Mars


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Jan 2011)

Attack


----------



## JSR OP (12 Jan 2011)

Clones


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Jan 2011)

Xerox


----------



## desert_rat (12 Jan 2011)

Xbox


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Jan 2011)

XGame


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2011)

XRay


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Jan 2011)

bone


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Jan 2011)

Dry


----------



## JSR OP (13 Jan 2011)

Canada


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2011)

ginger


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2011)

ale


----------



## desert_rat (13 Jan 2011)

pale


----------



## JSR OP (13 Jan 2011)

Pail


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Jan 2011)

in


----------



## Dou You (14 Jan 2011)

side


----------



## jalonga (14 Jan 2011)

far


----------



## muffin (14 Jan 2011)

away


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Jan 2011)

absent


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2011)

missing


----------



## Dou You (14 Jan 2011)

link


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2011)

chain


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2011)

Command (of)


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Jan 2011)

Lead


----------



## nuclearzombies (14 Jan 2011)

advance!


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2011)

pay


----------



## muffin (14 Jan 2011)

cut


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2011)

mohel  ;D


----------



## JSR OP (14 Jan 2011)

Brit milah


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2011)

shrinkage!


----------



## muffin (14 Jan 2011)

cold


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2011)

Fire


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Jan 2011)

flames


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2011)

Calgary


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Jan 2011)

cold


----------



## desert_rat (14 Jan 2011)

fx


----------



## CFR FCS (14 Jan 2011)

px


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

90


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jan 2011)

degrees


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2011)

diplomas


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Jan 2011)

RMC


----------



## observor 69 (15 Jan 2011)

Queen's U


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2011)

Jane


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2011)

Finch


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2011)

bird


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

brain


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2011)

idea


----------



## nuclearzombies (15 Jan 2011)

theory


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jan 2011)

conspiracy


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2011)

Ventura


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2011)

Zeitgeist


----------



## desert_rat (15 Jan 2011)

Zeppelin


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2011)

(Oh, the) Humanity!


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

Habitat (for)


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jan 2011)

Lizard


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jan 2011)

Reptile


----------



## observor 69 (15 Jan 2011)

breath


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Jan 2011)

Voice


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2011)

(of) reason


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

raisin


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2011)

bran


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jan 2011)

flakes


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

dandruff


----------



## Alea (15 Jan 2011)

(dead) skin


----------



## Spanky (15 Jan 2011)

flint


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2011)

stone


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

family


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2011)

relative


----------



## JMesh (15 Jan 2011)

theory (of)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

bang


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2011)

Big


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jan 2011)

tyres


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2011)

Tires


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2011)

rubber


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2011)

ckicken


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Jan 2011)

Burger


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Jan 2011)

King


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2011)

Queen


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2011)

Harts


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2011)

Dianna


----------



## observor 69 (16 Jan 2011)

Wedding


----------



## muffin (16 Jan 2011)

White


----------



## Spanky (16 Jan 2011)

House


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2011)

rules


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2011)

Cider


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

apple


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2011)

Pie


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2011)

Warm


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

cold


----------



## muffin (16 Jan 2011)

Ice


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2011)

Rink


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Jan 2011)

arena


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

game


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

set


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Jan 2011)

Match


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

box


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2011)

top


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Jan 2011)

Winner


----------



## chriscalow (16 Jan 2011)

not the leafs!!!


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2011)

Concur!


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

haters


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2011)

jealous


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2011)

practical


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Jan 2011)

Debates


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Jan 2011)

disagreements


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

losers (the men)

winners (us wimminfolk)

 ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Jan 2011)

woolgathering


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

sheep-sheering


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2011)

haircut


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jan 2011)

crew


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2011)

neck


----------



## muffin (17 Jan 2011)

turtle


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2011)

milk


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

Sour


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Dough


----------



## missing1 (17 Jan 2011)

Boy


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

George


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

bush


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

tree


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

Branch


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Department


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Jan 2011)

head


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

Pumpkin


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

pie


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

American


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

Cousin


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

Aunt


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Jemima


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2011)

pancakes


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

House (of)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jan 2011)

Doctor


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Nurse


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Jan 2011)

wet


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

vac


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

truck


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

dump


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

crap


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

refuse


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

Re-Use


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2011)

reduce


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2011)

Recycle


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

blue


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2011)

Velvet


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2011)

Crooner


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jan 2011)

artist


----------



## muffin (17 Jan 2011)

starving


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2011)

welfare


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

cheque


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jan 2011)

pay


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2011)

Back


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2011)

mother....


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jan 2011)

met


----------



## nuclearzombies (17 Jan 2011)

introduction


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jan 2011)

to


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

from


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jan 2011)

winniepeg


----------



## muffin (18 Jan 2011)

(the) pooh?


----------



## my72jeep (18 Jan 2011)

bear


----------



## Dissident (18 Jan 2011)

Care


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jan 2011)

package


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Jan 2011)

deliver


----------



## JSR OP (18 Jan 2011)

Baby


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jan 2011)

small


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Jan 2011)

shrinkage


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 Jan 2011)

Deflation


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Jan 2011)

viagra


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jan 2011)

stiff


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 Jan 2011)

spring


----------



## Avor (18 Jan 2011)

Salmon


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jan 2011)

King  (Victoria Salmon Kings )


----------



## Avor (18 Jan 2011)

Chess


----------



## army n navy medic (18 Jan 2011)

Board


----------



## Avor (18 Jan 2011)

breaking


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2011)

dancing


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2011)

bear


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

care


----------



## desert_rat (19 Jan 2011)

package


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

stamps


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jan 2011)

postage


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2011)

money


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jan 2011)

Green


----------



## armyvern (19 Jan 2011)

Day


----------



## muffin (19 Jan 2011)

dookie


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Jan 2011)

Bomb.


----------



## JSR OP (19 Jan 2011)

Atomic


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2011)

nuke


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2011)

whales


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

Moon


----------



## muffin (19 Jan 2011)

Beam


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jan 2011)

laser


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jan 2011)

Eye (surgery)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jan 2011)

apple


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2011)

pie


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2011)

plate


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jan 2011)

Shoot (Steel Plates)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jan 2011)

live


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jan 2011)

Practice (Shoot to Live)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jan 2011)

improve


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2011)

better


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2011)

butter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Jan 2011)

muffin


----------



## desert_rat (19 Jan 2011)

top


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2011)

cover


----------



## nuclearzombies (19 Jan 2011)

defilade


----------



## wildman0101 (19 Jan 2011)

Duck(incoming)


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

Goose


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2011)

bay


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

Pigs


----------



## JSR OP (19 Jan 2011)

Fuzz


----------



## JMesh (19 Jan 2011)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Fuzz



shave!


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jan 2011)

Wax


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

Ear


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jan 2011)

Listen


----------



## JSR OP (19 Jan 2011)

Up!


----------



## nuclearzombies (19 Jan 2011)

comprehension


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2011)

understanding


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

Grade


----------



## Dou You (19 Jan 2011)

mark


----------



## Avor (19 Jan 2011)

Black


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jan 2011)

kettle


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2011)

Pot  (meet kettle)


----------



## Avor (20 Jan 2011)

Horticulture


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2011)

garden


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Jan 2011)

hose


----------



## JSR OP (20 Jan 2011)

Fire


----------



## muffin (20 Jan 2011)

Ice


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2011)

whiskey


----------



## JSR OP (20 Jan 2011)

Jar


----------



## desert_rat (20 Jan 2011)

Head


----------



## JSR OP (20 Jan 2011)

Leatherneck


----------



## my72jeep (20 Jan 2011)

dicky


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jan 2011)

ducky


----------



## desert_rat (21 Jan 2011)

Rubber


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Jan 2011)

condom


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Jan 2011)

ribbed


----------



## Avor (21 Jan 2011)

Ripped


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2011)

torn


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jan 2011)

between


----------



## JSR OP (21 Jan 2011)

Sheets (the)


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Jan 2011)

Sail


----------



## JSR OP (21 Jan 2011)

Main


----------



## missing1 (21 Jan 2011)

switch


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2011)

back


----------



## JSR OP (21 Jan 2011)

Bacon


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2011)

pork


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Jan 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jan 2011)

Tummy


----------



## muffin (21 Jan 2011)

beer


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jan 2011)

batter


----------



## Dou You (21 Jan 2011)

pitcher


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2011)

plant


----------



## Dou You (21 Jan 2011)

bomb


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2011)

that brings back to "BEER"


----------



## Dou You (21 Jan 2011)

mug



			
				my72jeep said:
			
		

> that brings back to "BEER"


Actually, I'd say everything after "back" on this page goes well with beer  ;D


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Jan 2011)

(caffinated) coffee


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2011)

cup


----------



## ringknocker82 (21 Jan 2011)

Cheese


----------



## Dash (21 Jan 2011)

Toothpick


----------



## my72jeep (21 Jan 2011)

Skinny


----------



## desert_rat (22 Jan 2011)

Puppy


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Jan 2011)

Viscious


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Jan 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Viscious



Did ya mean vicious? If so, then: *barbarous*

ME


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jan 2011)

Myself


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2011)

self-awareness


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

skynet


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2011)

Terminator


----------



## Dou You (22 Jan 2011)

Arnold


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2011)

California


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Jan 2011)

Earthquake


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2011)

tremor


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

perfection


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2011)

Borg


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2011)

assimilate


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 Jan 2011)

absorb


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Jan 2011)

sponge


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

Bob


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2011)

Neil.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2011)

Young


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2011)

(and the) Restless


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Jan 2011)

Leg  (Syndrome)


----------



## JMesh (22 Jan 2011)

Arm (and a)


----------



## Alea (22 Jan 2011)

Body


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jan 2011)

Hot


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2011)

stuff


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Jan 2011)

Kit


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

Hound


----------



## Spanky (22 Jan 2011)

Holmes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jan 2011)

sherlock


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2011)

watson


----------



## Alea (22 Jan 2011)

Inspector


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

Cluesoe


----------



## Spanky (22 Jan 2011)

hilarious


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

jocular


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Jan 2011)

Jovial


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Jan 2011)

Jolly


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2011)

St. Nick


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Jan 2011)

detective


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jan 2011)

crocket


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2011)

gothic


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 Jan 2011)

Redemption (title of a movie I made   )


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Jan 2011)

Unlikely (description of a life I have lived)


----------



## Avor (23 Jan 2011)

Lotto


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Jan 2011)

649


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2011)

8675309


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Jan 2011)

Jenny  :-\

http://www.google.com/search?q=8675309&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:{referrer:source?}&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLJ


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2011)

(you're) young


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jan 2011)

neil


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

Armstrong


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2011)

Stretch


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Jan 2011)

Fitness


----------



## raiseitup (23 Jan 2011)

Boring


----------



## JSR OP (23 Jan 2011)

Different


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 Jan 2011)

Me! (Just kidding  ;D )
Strange


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jan 2011)

oddball


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Jan 2011)

Majority


----------



## Strike (23 Jan 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Majority



Government


----------



## raiseitup (23 Jan 2011)

> Government



politicians


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Jan 2011)

Comical!


----------



## Spanky (23 Jan 2011)

stooges


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jan 2011)

three


----------



## raiseitup (23 Jan 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> three




Some.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (23 Jan 2011)

body


----------



## Alea (23 Jan 2011)

Humain


----------



## 57Chevy (23 Jan 2011)

society


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jan 2011)

values


----------



## Dash (23 Jan 2011)

honour


----------



## Alea (23 Jan 2011)

Pride


----------



## my72jeep (23 Jan 2011)

gay


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Jan 2011)

happy


----------



## Alea (23 Jan 2011)

New Year


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Jan 2011)

Past


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2011)

history


----------



## Sapplicant (24 Jan 2011)

repeating


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jan 2011)

anouncement


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2011)

news


----------



## Avor (24 Jan 2011)

Paper


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2011)

scissors


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jan 2011)

Run


----------



## Avor (24 Jan 2011)

Wild


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jan 2011)

thing


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2011)

heart


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2011)

attack


----------



## JSR OP (24 Jan 2011)

Clones


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2011)

doubles


----------



## Strike (24 Jan 2011)

coffee


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Jan 2011)

Grind


----------



## raiseitup (24 Jan 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Grind



Dancing.


----------



## JSR OP (24 Jan 2011)

dirty


----------



## Dou You (24 Jan 2011)

deeds


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2011)

words


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2011)

writing


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2011)

boards


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jan 2011)

white


----------



## Alea (24 Jan 2011)

Snow


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2011)

cone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jan 2011)

head


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2011)

board


----------



## JSR OP (24 Jan 2011)

Water


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2011)

world


----------



## raiseitup (24 Jan 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> world




Disney


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Jan 2011)

walt


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Jan 2011)

a minute


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2011)

(a) mile


[the word before yours was "walt" vice wait]


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Jan 2011)

Parsec


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2011)

astronomical


----------



## my72jeep (24 Jan 2011)

big


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2011)

huge


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Jan 2011)

hyperbole


----------



## JMesh (24 Jan 2011)

(and a) half


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jan 2011)

men


----------



## Newapplicant78 (25 Jan 2011)

Neanderthals


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Jan 2011)

Extinct


----------



## Alea (25 Jan 2011)

Fire


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Jan 2011)

Hot


----------



## Alea (25 Jan 2011)

Spicy


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

Saucey


----------



## Newapplicant78 (25 Jan 2011)

rude


----------



## lethalLemon (25 Jan 2011)

boys


----------



## Alea (25 Jan 2011)

(little) men


----------



## desert_rat (25 Jan 2011)

grumpy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

dwarf


----------



## Avor (25 Jan 2011)

Beard


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Jan 2011)

Naval


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2011)

mascot


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jan 2011)

Mustang


(School mascot  :camo


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

Pony


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jan 2011)

Appaloosa  :blotto:


----------



## armyvern (25 Jan 2011)

spotted


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

Speckled


----------



## jalonga (25 Jan 2011)

trout


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2011)

fishing


----------



## armyvern (25 Jan 2011)

fly


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

Jet


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Jan 2011)

Son


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

George


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

Boy


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jan 2011)

Tarzan


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

Jane


----------



## muffin (25 Jan 2011)

chimpanzee


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2011)

typewriter


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

Keyboard


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jan 2011)

piano


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

drop


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2011)

zone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

danger


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jan 2011)

field  (Rodney)


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jan 2011)

stream


----------



## JSR OP (25 Jan 2011)

Data


----------



## JMesh (25 Jan 2011)

analysis


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Jan 2011)

interpretation


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Jan 2011)

Misquote


----------



## Dou You (25 Jan 2011)

mosquito


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2011)

bomber


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2011)

stealth


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jan 2011)

stalker


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2011)

creepy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

crawly


----------



## raiseitup (25 Jan 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> crawly



Zoo


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Jan 2011)

NDHQ


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2011)

puzzle


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

ravensburger


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jan 2011)

(what the heck?)
 Burgers...


----------



## desert_rat (25 Jan 2011)

fighter


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jan 2011)

Foo


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2011)

Manchu?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Jan 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> (what the heck?)



(Its a German company that makes puzzles )


China


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jan 2011)

Food

(You guessed it, I'm hungry!)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (26 Jan 2011)

Sustenance.


----------



## lethalLemon (26 Jan 2011)

Maintenance


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Jan 2011)

regular


----------



## Dash (26 Jan 2011)

unleaded


----------



## lethalLemon (26 Jan 2011)

SUPREME


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Jan 2011)

leader


----------



## Spanky (26 Jan 2011)

follower


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2011)

sheep


----------



## JSR OP (26 Jan 2011)

Dog


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Jan 2011)

Hatch.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jan 2011)

eggs


----------



## muffin (26 Jan 2011)

bacon


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2011)

pig


----------



## my72jeep (26 Jan 2011)

sigs


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Jan 2011)

Cigs ?


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

Digs.

As in, cool, man, I dig it.


----------



## Newapplicant78 (26 Jan 2011)

clothing


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

nude


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Jan 2011)

beach


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2011)

wrestling     :nod:


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

mud


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2011)

jell-o


----------



## Newapplicant78 (26 Jan 2011)

water


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Jan 2011)

wet


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2011)

sloppy


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

seconds


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2011)

minutes


----------



## JSR OP (26 Jan 2011)

Hours


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2011)

days


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2011)

Happy


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2011)

dance


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2011)

Mypos


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Jan 2011)

Jeepers!


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2011)

Creepers


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Jan 2011)

ivy


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Jan 2011)

itch


----------



## Avor (27 Jan 2011)

Swimmer's


----------



## muffin (27 Jan 2011)

ear


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

wig


----------



## JSR OP (27 Jan 2011)

Hair


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 Jan 2011)

cutter


----------



## JSR OP (27 Jan 2011)

Boat


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2011)

load


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jan 2011)

bearing


----------



## JSR OP (27 Jan 2011)

Compass


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jan 2011)

Jesuit


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jan 2011)

missionary


----------



## Nault_army (27 Jan 2011)

ugly


----------



## JSR OP (27 Jan 2011)

Betty


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2011)

Black (bam-A-lam)


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2011)

Velvet


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2011)

revolver


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jan 2011)

Pistol


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

whip


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2011)

(ed) CREAM


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2011)

Pie


----------



## jalonga (27 Jan 2011)

chart


----------



## Biohazardxj (27 Jan 2011)

Graph


----------



## JSR OP (27 Jan 2011)

Skin


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2011)

Fold


----------



## CEEBEE501 (27 Jan 2011)

collapse


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2011)

Leafs


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2011)

Who?


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jan 2011)

Horton


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2011)

Tim


----------



## desert_rat (27 Jan 2011)

Tiny


----------



## Alea (27 Jan 2011)

Small


----------



## Avor (27 Jan 2011)

Arms


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 Jan 2011)

Air Rifle   ;D


----------



## Avor (27 Jan 2011)

Daisy


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 Jan 2011)

Florist


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jan 2011)

Run (Florist) Run


----------



## Alea (27 Jan 2011)

Cardio  :-\


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

vascular


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2011)

disease


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Jan 2011)

illness


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Jan 2011)

flu


----------



## Alea (28 Jan 2011)

Cough


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Jan 2011)

Turn...........................your head and cough


----------



## Alea (28 Jan 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Turn...........................your head and cough



(Turn) right and left..... (ring twice,and... thank you so much for the cough medicine )


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jan 2011)

up


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2011)

down


----------



## muffin (28 Jan 2011)

orthogonal


----------



## RememberanceDay (28 Jan 2011)

Unknown


----------



## JSR OP (28 Jan 2011)

Soldier


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2011)

(of) fortune


----------



## JSR OP (28 Jan 2011)

Teller


----------



## my72jeep (28 Jan 2011)

Pen


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2011)

sword   (mightier than...)


----------



## JSR OP (28 Jan 2011)

Fish


----------



## my72jeep (28 Jan 2011)

Cod


----------



## JSR OP (28 Jan 2011)

Piece


----------



## Avor (28 Jan 2011)

Peace


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Jan 2011)

Peas


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2011)

Pod


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jan 2011)

I


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2011)

eye


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 Jan 2011)

Rib


----------



## Newapplicant78 (28 Jan 2011)

Adam


----------



## Alea (28 Jan 2011)

Eve


----------



## Newapplicant78 (28 Jan 2011)

Evening


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Jan 2011)

twilight


----------



## Dash (29 Jan 2011)

Refraction


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Jan 2011)

deflection


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Jan 2011)

ricochet


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Jan 2011)

glance


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Jan 2011)

blow


----------



## desert_rat (29 Jan 2011)

back


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Jan 2011)

street


----------



## jalonga (29 Jan 2011)

highay


----------



## Spanky (29 Jan 2011)

(to) hell


----------



## jalonga (29 Jan 2011)

purgatory


----------



## missing1 (29 Jan 2011)

Portugal (village in)


----------



## Spanky (29 Jan 2011)

Port   :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2011)

fortified (wine)


----------



## mover1 (29 Jan 2011)

sharts

 (something one gets the morning after the wine and port on an overnighter in Portugal after a flight from hell where you thought you were in purgatory)


----------



## Cdnleaf (29 Jan 2011)

road


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jan 2011)

long


----------



## DexOlesa (29 Jan 2011)

Shot


----------



## Biohazardxj (29 Jan 2011)

(in the) Dark


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 Jan 2011)

Whispers


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2011)

(to a) scream


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2011)

fest


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 Jan 2011)

October


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Jan 2011)

Crisis


----------



## JSR OP (30 Jan 2011)

Management


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Jan 2011)

micro


----------



## Newapplicant78 (30 Jan 2011)

miniscule


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Jan 2011)

Limited


----------



## Newapplicant78 (30 Jan 2011)

unrestricted


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Jan 2011)

free


----------



## Avor (30 Jan 2011)

Candy


----------



## my72jeep (30 Jan 2011)

baby


----------



## Newapplicant78 (30 Jan 2011)

Discipline


----------



## RememberanceDay (31 Jan 2011)

Cadets (learning)


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Jan 2011)

trainee


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2011)

McDonalds


----------



## Newapplicant78 (31 Jan 2011)

smile :nod:


----------



## Alea (31 Jan 2011)

Laugh


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2011)

Hilarious


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (31 Jan 2011)

antics


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Jan 2011)

Monkey


----------



## Newapplicant78 (31 Jan 2011)

Dinosaurs


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2011)

Deja vu


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2011)

seen


----------



## CEEBEE501 (31 Jan 2011)

unseen


----------



## JSR OP (31 Jan 2011)

Victoria (Former HMS Unseen)


----------



## Alea (31 Jan 2011)

Queen


----------



## my72jeep (31 Jan 2011)

gay


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2011)

enola


----------



## my72jeep (31 Jan 2011)

Tibbits


----------



## Alea (31 Jan 2011)

Plane


----------



## RememberanceDay (31 Jan 2011)

Railways


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2011)

Deutsche-Bahn


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Feb 2011)

reservation


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2011)

Dinner


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2011)

Kraft


----------



## Avor (1 Feb 2011)

Cheese


----------



## jalonga (1 Feb 2011)

Whiz


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2011)

bang


----------



## JSR OP (1 Feb 2011)

Big


----------



## muffin (1 Feb 2011)

theory


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Feb 2011)

argument


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Feb 2011)

quarrel


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2011)

scrap


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2011)

heap


----------



## jalonga (1 Feb 2011)

reap


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2011)

sow


----------



## JSR OP (1 Feb 2011)

Oats


----------



## muffin (1 Feb 2011)

Hall (and)


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2011)

Monty


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Feb 2011)

full


----------



## Avor (1 Feb 2011)

(of) crap


----------



## RememberanceDay (1 Feb 2011)

Classroom (is) :+1:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Feb 2011)

Snowday.


----------



## Dou You (2 Feb 2011)

(I) wish


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2011)

Envy


----------



## blackberet17 (2 Feb 2011)

Green


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2011)

mean


----------



## JSR OP (2 Feb 2011)

Girls


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Feb 2011)

Ladies


----------



## Dou You (2 Feb 2011)

first


----------



## Avor (2 Feb 2011)

Prize


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2011)

Teddy


----------



## RememberanceDay (2 Feb 2011)

Bear


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2011)

Paw


----------



## RememberanceDay (2 Feb 2011)

Cookie (Bear Paws...)


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2011)

Oreo


----------



## RememberanceDay (2 Feb 2011)

Mr. Christie


----------



## Newapplicant78 (2 Feb 2011)

Betty Crocker


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Feb 2011)

CAKE!!!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2011)

walk


----------



## desert_rat (2 Feb 2011)

Moon


----------



## Avor (2 Feb 2011)

Base


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2011)

third


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2011)

rock


----------



## Dou You (3 Feb 2011)

roll


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2011)

bun


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2011)

fight


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Feb 2011)

Quarrel


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2011)

scrap


----------



## Dou You (3 Feb 2011)

tussle


----------



## Avor (3 Feb 2011)

Trestle


----------



## RememberanceDay (3 Feb 2011)

Bridge


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2011)

game


----------



## blackberet17 (3 Feb 2011)

on!


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Feb 2011)

Target


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2011)

Zellers


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Feb 2011)

Price (Lowest is the Law!)


----------



## RememberanceDay (3 Feb 2011)

Child labour


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2011)

pregnant


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Feb 2011)

expecting


----------



## Newapplicant78 (3 Feb 2011)

litter


----------



## missing1 (3 Feb 2011)

Kitty


----------



## my72jeep (3 Feb 2011)

hawk


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Feb 2011)

Studebaker


----------



## jalonga (4 Feb 2011)

rutabaga


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2011)

vegetable


----------



## muffin (4 Feb 2011)

animal


----------



## JSR OP (4 Feb 2011)

Mineral


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Feb 2011)

Water


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2011)

Boarding


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Feb 2011)

Surf


----------



## JMesh (4 Feb 2011)

('s) Up


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2011)

ED ('s UP)    ..( as Ed Robertson ..HCol of 424 Sqn in YTR)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Feb 2011)

Barenaked Ladies


----------



## JSR OP (4 Feb 2011)

Peelers


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2011)

rippers


----------



## Newapplicant78 (4 Feb 2011)

Serger


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Feb 2011)

Assaulter


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

mercenary


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Feb 2011)

fortune


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2011)

teller


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2011)

bank


----------



## RememberanceDay (5 Feb 2011)

Green


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

Back


----------



## my72jeep (5 Feb 2011)

Return


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Feb 2011)

to


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2011)

sender


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

Postal


----------



## Newapplicant78 (5 Feb 2011)

Going


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

Gone


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2011)

with


----------



## Alea (5 Feb 2011)

(the) wind


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2011)

tunnel


----------



## muffin (5 Feb 2011)

love


----------



## JSR OP (5 Feb 2011)

Hate


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

Snow


----------



## Alea (5 Feb 2011)

Storm


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2011)

blackberry


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

Pie


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2011)

chart


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Feb 2011)

graph


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Feb 2011)

Excel


----------



## my72jeep (5 Feb 2011)

speed


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Feb 2011)

70's


----------



## TCBF (6 Feb 2011)

Clothing.


----------



## JSR OP (6 Feb 2011)

Optional


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Feb 2011)

Nudist


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Feb 2011)

camp


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

cadet


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Feb 2011)

Officer


----------



## Newapplicant78 (6 Feb 2011)

Gentleman


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Feb 2011)

English


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2011)

tea


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> tea



Hot


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Feb 2011)

Lips


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Feb 2011)

Mouth


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2011)

full


----------



## Newapplicant78 (6 Feb 2011)

Stomach


----------



## JSR OP (6 Feb 2011)

Gut


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2011)

instinct


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2011)

feeling


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2011)

sick


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Feb 2011)

Tired


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2011)

fatigued


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

bed


----------



## Newapplicant78 (6 Feb 2011)

posturepedic dog bed


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2011)

Black Betty said:
			
		

> posturepedic dog bed



spine


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Feb 2011)

binding


----------



## Spanky (6 Feb 2011)

thongs  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

floss


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Feb 2011)

Butt


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2011)

joke


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

liberal


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Feb 2011)

American


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2011)

Bandstand


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2011)

Dick Clark


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2011)

(seemingly) ageless   ;D


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Feb 2011)

Nicholas Flamell

(immortal)


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Feb 2011)

Highlander


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2011)

Toyota


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

recall


----------



## muffin (6 Feb 2011)

Safety


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2011)

Systems


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

automated


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2011)

robot


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2011)

dance


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2011)

Pee-pee


----------



## HavokFour (6 Feb 2011)

Phallus.  8)


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2011)

weiner


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2011)

dog


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2011)

catcher


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

Mitt


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2011)

glove


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

SCUBA


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2011)

tank


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Tiger  anzer:


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2011)

cougar


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Cat


----------



## Jacqueline (7 Feb 2011)

Feline


----------



## muffin (7 Feb 2011)

Felidae


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Sundae


----------



## JMesh (7 Feb 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2011)

(you) scream


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

shrill


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Trill


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

Troll


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Trolololololololol


----------



## Dissident (7 Feb 2011)

ROFLCOPTER


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Feb 2011)

Lollerbladers


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2011)

gobbledygook   ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Wonka


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2011)

willy


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Johnsen


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Feb 2011)

Fishing


----------



## Biohazardxj (7 Feb 2011)

retirement


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Sailing


----------



## Dou You (7 Feb 2011)

smooth


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Feb 2011)

Silk


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2011)

pantys


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Victoria


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Feb 2011)

Secrets


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2011)

spies


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Russian


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2011)

vodka


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

potato


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Masher


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

Stielhandgranate


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2011)

german


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

measles


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Weasles


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2011)

Wild


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

Born


----------



## Dou You (7 Feb 2011)

life


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Meaning (of)


----------



## Dissident (7 Feb 2011)

search


----------



## Dou You (7 Feb 2011)

rescue


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2011)

baywatch


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

Pam


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Feb 2011)

bikini


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2011)

martini


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

linguini


----------



## Newapplicant78 (7 Feb 2011)

Hungry


----------



## RememberanceDay (7 Feb 2011)

Me!  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

Myself


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2011)

Irene


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Feb 2011)

(to the) left


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2011)

Tipsy     :blotto:


----------



## RememberanceDay (8 Feb 2011)

Drunk  :threat:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Feb 2011)

Power


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

outage


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2011)

disruption


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

broken


----------



## blackberet17 (8 Feb 2011)

link


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2011)

missing


----------



## Dou You (8 Feb 2011)

lost


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

gone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Feb 2011)

under


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

bottom


----------



## Dou You (8 Feb 2011)

rock


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Feb 2011)

solid


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Feb 2011)

marble


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2011)

expensive


----------



## JSR OP (8 Feb 2011)

Tastes


----------



## krustyrl (8 Feb 2011)

Like


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Feb 2011)

totally


----------



## JSR OP (8 Feb 2011)

Radical


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

thinking


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Feb 2011)

Smoke (Smell)


----------



## JSR OP (8 Feb 2011)

Tony (Stewart)


----------



## Griffon (8 Feb 2011)

Montana


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2011)

state


----------



## krustyrl (8 Feb 2011)

(of) ....Confusion         ???


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Feb 2011)

Parliament


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2011)

vacation


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2011)

trip


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2011)

fall


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Feb 2011)

Splat


----------



## muffin (8 Feb 2011)

Bounce


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Feb 2011)

Recover ( ) I fall down


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Feb 2011)

Push-Ups


----------



## Newapplicant78 (8 Feb 2011)

Parallel


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2011)

equal


----------



## JSR OP (9 Feb 2011)

sugar


----------



## muffin (9 Feb 2011)

spice


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Feb 2011)

zest


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Feb 2011)

Soap.


----------



## my72jeep (9 Feb 2011)

bar


----------



## Newapplicant78 (9 Feb 2011)

shots


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Feb 2011)

tequila


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Feb 2011)

burns  :evil:


----------



## JSR OP (9 Feb 2011)

Monty


----------



## krustyrl (9 Feb 2011)

Hall


----------



## Dou You (9 Feb 2011)

Taylor


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Feb 2011)

Swift


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2011)

Country


----------



## dapaterson (9 Feb 2011)

Music


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Feb 2011)

songs


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2011)

(of the) South


----------



## Dou You (9 Feb 2011)

Africa


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Feb 2011)

Gonna


----------



## Newapplicant78 (9 Feb 2011)

Road


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Feb 2011)

way


----------



## krustyrl (9 Feb 2011)

point


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Feb 2011)

blank


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Feb 2011)

slate


----------



## my72jeep (10 Feb 2011)

rock


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2011)

and


----------



## my72jeep (10 Feb 2011)

therefor


----------



## jalonga (10 Feb 2011)

ergo


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2011)

Tantum 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantum_Ergo


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2011)

Quantum


----------



## JSR OP (10 Feb 2011)

Leap


----------



## Dou You (10 Feb 2011)

(of) faith


----------



## JSR OP (10 Feb 2011)

Hope


----------



## Dissident (10 Feb 2011)

New

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Episode_IV:_A_New_Hope


----------



## my72jeep (10 Feb 2011)

deal


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2011)

Big


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2011)

fat


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Feb 2011)

pig


----------



## Dou You (10 Feb 2011)

cop


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Feb 2011)

bobby


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Feb 2011)

brown


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Feb 2011)

eyes


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2011)

Round


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Feb 2011)

table


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2011)

Pool


----------



## JSR OP (10 Feb 2011)

Shark


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Feb 2011)

Attack


----------



## JSR OP (10 Feb 2011)

Sub


----------



## Dou You (10 Feb 2011)

marine


----------



## Newapplicant78 (10 Feb 2011)

Dock


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2011)

Hickory


----------



## Dou You (10 Feb 2011)

Sticks


----------



## JSR OP (10 Feb 2011)

Woods


----------



## Newapplicant78 (10 Feb 2011)

Scouts


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Feb 2011)

party


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 Feb 2011)

political


----------



## muffin (11 Feb 2011)

uprising


----------



## JSR OP (11 Feb 2011)

Egypt


----------



## RememberanceDay (11 Feb 2011)

Chaos


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Feb 2011)

Fight


----------



## muffin (11 Feb 2011)

club


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2011)

Gentlemans


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Feb 2011)

Agreement


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Feb 2011)

contract


----------



## JSR OP (11 Feb 2011)

Killing


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2011)

Fields


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Feb 2011)

WC


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2011)

loo


----------



## JSR OP (11 Feb 2011)

Potty


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2011)

mouth


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Feb 2011)

Organ (minds out of the gutter here)


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2011)

... Grinder  (no, and you can't make me.!


----------



## muffin (11 Feb 2011)

meat ...  :blotto:


----------



## Griffon (11 Feb 2011)

cleaver


----------



## VIChris (11 Feb 2011)

June


----------



## Newapplicant78 (11 Feb 2011)

Wally


----------



## Griffon (11 Feb 2011)

World (National Lampoon's Vacation)


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2011)

nature


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Feb 2011)

calls


----------



## muffin (11 Feb 2011)

texts


----------



## GnyHwy (11 Feb 2011)

books


----------



## jalonga (12 Feb 2011)

KoBo


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Feb 2011)

Kobe


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Feb 2011)

Kobayashi-Maru


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Feb 2011)

Academy (Starfleet)


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Feb 2011)

Dunsel(star fleet)


----------



## marshall sl (12 Feb 2011)

Kirk


----------



## armyvern (12 Feb 2011)

Captain


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Feb 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Captain



Crunch


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2011)

crispy


----------



## JSR OP (13 Feb 2011)

critters


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Feb 2011)

Hillbillies


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2011)

Beverly


----------



## my72jeep (13 Feb 2011)

Crusher (Star Trek)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Feb 2011)

McCoy


----------



## jalonga (13 Feb 2011)

Bones


----------



## JSR OP (13 Feb 2011)

Nickname


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Feb 2011)

Hammerhead


----------



## Dou You (14 Feb 2011)

shark


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2011)

bait


----------



## Dou You (14 Feb 2011)

master

...(you knew that was coming  ;D)


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2011)

(master...)   Debator    (Austin Powers)


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Feb 2011)

Politics


----------



## my72jeep (14 Feb 2011)

cheat


----------



## JMesh (14 Feb 2011)

(to) win


----------



## JSR OP (14 Feb 2011)

Twin


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2011)

Fifties  :shooter2: :shooter2:


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2011)

outboard    (motors)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Feb 2011)

yhamaha


----------



## Newapplicant78 (14 Feb 2011)

motorcycle


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2011)

DR


----------



## my72jeep (14 Feb 2011)

Who.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Feb 2011)

The


----------



## JSR OP (14 Feb 2011)

End.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Feb 2011)

DeLuise


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2011)

Dom


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Feb 2011)

Perignon


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Feb 2011)

Bubbly (I'm not)


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Feb 2011)

champagne


----------



## Dou You (14 Feb 2011)

supernova


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2011)

_Rockstar_


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2011)

idol


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2011)

Billy


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2011)

goat


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Feb 2011)

cheese


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2011)

head (Packer fans)


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

toilet


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Feb 2011)

bowl


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Feb 2011)

Fish


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

trawler


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2011)

ocean


----------



## Dissident (15 Feb 2011)

Eleven


----------



## muffin (15 Feb 2011)

teen


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Feb 2011)

juvenile


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2011)

immature


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

boys


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Feb 2011)

bouys


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Feb 2011)

Marker


----------



## JMesh (15 Feb 2011)

Whiteboard


----------



## JSR OP (15 Feb 2011)

Waterboard


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

wakeboard


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Feb 2011)

breadboard


----------



## Newapplicant78 (15 Feb 2011)

Brick Oven


----------



## JSR OP (15 Feb 2011)

masonry


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2011)

concrete


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Feb 2011)

Shelter


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2011)

Animal


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

infantry


----------



## JSR OP (15 Feb 2011)

Grunt


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Feb 2011)

loud


----------



## Dou You (15 Feb 2011)

proud


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

Marry


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2011)

Contrary


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Feb 2011)

parallel


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

parking


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2011)

submarine (races...)


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

bathysphere


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Feb 2011)

bathythermograph


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Feb 2011)

Amazed


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

dazed


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Feb 2011)

(in) awe


----------



## JMesh (16 Feb 2011)

awful


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2011)

Rot


----------



## Dou You (16 Feb 2011)

gut


----------



## JSR OP (16 Feb 2011)

Feeling


----------



## my72jeep (16 Feb 2011)

repulsive


----------



## trigger324 (16 Feb 2011)

disgusting


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 Feb 2011)

Haggis


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2011)

Username


----------



## Dou You (17 Feb 2011)

Password


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2011)

secret


----------



## krustyrl (17 Feb 2011)

Squirrel


----------



## Dou You (17 Feb 2011)

flying


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2011)

shit


----------



## Dou You (17 Feb 2011)

holy


----------



## Dissident (17 Feb 2011)

Trinity


----------



## Newapplicant78 (17 Feb 2011)

Matrix


----------



## krustyrl (17 Feb 2011)

Dot


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2011)

polka


----------



## JSR OP (17 Feb 2011)

Music


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Feb 2011)

sound


----------



## KnightShift (17 Feb 2011)

Off


----------



## JMesh (18 Feb 2011)

beat


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2011)

it


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Feb 2011)

meat


----------



## muffin (18 Feb 2011)

BBQ


----------



## JSR OP (18 Feb 2011)

Steak


----------



## Dou You (18 Feb 2011)

T-Bone


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Feb 2011)

Clifford (the Big Red Dog)


----------



## Newapplicant78 (18 Feb 2011)

Scholastic


----------



## JMesh (18 Feb 2011)

Scholar


----------



## jalonga (19 Feb 2011)

Solar


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2011)

flares


----------



## Dou You (19 Feb 2011)

decoy


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Feb 2011)

Duck


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2011)

quack


----------



## mariomike (19 Feb 2011)

charlatan


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Feb 2011)

fraud


----------



## mariomike (19 Feb 2011)

scam


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Feb 2011)

nigerian


----------



## Dou You (20 Feb 2011)

African


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2011)

sleeping (sickness)


----------



## Dou You (20 Feb 2011)

dreaming


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

day


----------



## trigger324 (20 Feb 2011)

tripper


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Feb 2011)

Tipper


----------



## observor 69 (20 Feb 2011)

Gore


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

Training area


----------



## Dou You (20 Feb 2011)

gym


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Feb 2011)

Track


----------



## CEEBEE501 (20 Feb 2011)

roller


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

skate


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2011)

rattle


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

noise


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2011)

maker


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2011)

Candlestick


----------



## Dissident (21 Feb 2011)

Surefire


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2011)

Flashlight


----------



## JSR OP (21 Feb 2011)

Torch


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2011)

Tribe


----------



## JMesh (21 Feb 2011)

Survivor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2011)

Series


----------



## Cdnleaf (21 Feb 2011)

A Team


----------



## Newapplicant78 (21 Feb 2011)

Pity  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2011)

the fool


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2011)

T


----------



## Dou You (21 Feb 2011)

Rex


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2011)

king


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2011)

speech


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2011)

impediment


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2011)

sssssssssstttuttering


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2011)

stammering


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Feb 2011)

Hot dang!


----------



## ringknocker82 (22 Feb 2011)

Redneck


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2011)

Larry


----------



## FutureQYR (22 Feb 2011)

cable


----------



## harry8422 (22 Feb 2011)

blue collar


----------



## FutureQYR (22 Feb 2011)

work


----------



## Sigil (22 Feb 2011)

play


----------



## FutureQYR (22 Feb 2011)

Fun


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2011)

Summer


----------



## FutureQYR (22 Feb 2011)

heat


----------



## ringknocker82 (22 Feb 2011)

Miami


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2011)

Dolphins


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2011)

smart


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2011)

bombs


----------



## ringknocker82 (22 Feb 2011)

Away


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2011)

Absent


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2011)

minded


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2011)

What?  ???


----------



## muffin (22 Feb 2011)

Who


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Feb 2011)

Dr.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2011)

phil


----------



## JMesh (22 Feb 2011)

(of the) future


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2011)

Retired


----------



## Dissident (22 Feb 2011)

Old


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2011)

Bitter


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Feb 2011)

Sweet


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2011)

Revenge..!!!


----------



## Dissident (22 Feb 2011)

Nerd


----------



## Dou You (22 Feb 2011)

candy


----------



## Griffon (22 Feb 2011)

valour


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Feb 2011)

cross


----------



## Dou You (22 Feb 2011)

Chris


----------



## JSR OP (22 Feb 2011)

Me


----------



## muffin (22 Feb 2011)

Kringle


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Feb 2011)

Kris


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Feb 2011)

dagger


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2011)

stab


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2011)

ON!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Feb 2011)

STABSTOP!


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Feb 2011)

Boom!


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Feb 2011)

Headshot!


----------



## JSR OP (23 Feb 2011)

Messy


----------



## Newapplicant78 (23 Feb 2011)

Brain matter


----------



## JMesh (23 Feb 2011)

NCIS


----------



## blackberet17 (23 Feb 2011)

CSI

 8)


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Feb 2011)

Grissom


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2011)

Virgil


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2011)

Caine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMHyovwX7JM


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Feb 2011)

Baez


----------



## Newapplicant78 (24 Feb 2011)

Forever


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Feb 2011)

Luggage


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Feb 2011)

Lost


----------



## jalonga (24 Feb 2011)

Island


----------



## Griffon (24 Feb 2011)

Paradise


----------



## JSR OP (24 Feb 2011)

City


----------



## Biohazardxj (24 Feb 2011)

Windy


----------



## xena (24 Feb 2011)

Beans


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Feb 2011)

Wieners


----------



## Cdnleaf (24 Feb 2011)

mystery


----------



## chriscalow (24 Feb 2011)

clue


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Feb 2011)

process


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Feb 2011)

Flawed


----------



## ringknocker82 (25 Feb 2011)

Theory


----------



## Dou You (25 Feb 2011)

(of a) Deadman


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2011)

Walking

Saw Theory of a Deadman in concert once ... awesome time.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Feb 2011)

meander


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Feb 2011)

Twist


----------



## dimsum (25 Feb 2011)

Ties


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Feb 2011)

Attachment


----------



## Newapplicant78 (25 Feb 2011)

Bonded


----------



## Biohazardxj (25 Feb 2011)

Certified


----------



## dapaterson (25 Feb 2011)

insane


----------



## NavyShooter (25 Feb 2011)

inane


----------



## ringknocker82 (25 Feb 2011)

Chatter


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Feb 2011)

Radio


----------



## jalonga (25 Feb 2011)

CBC


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Feb 2011)

Lame


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2011)

brain


----------



## xena (25 Feb 2011)

Fried


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Feb 2011)

Circuit


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2011)

training


----------



## JSR OP (25 Feb 2011)

Raining


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Feb 2011)

showers


----------



## Dou You (25 Feb 2011)

scattered


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Feb 2011)

Downpour


----------



## jalonga (26 Feb 2011)

uproar


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2011)

outrage


----------



## Dou You (26 Feb 2011)

us


----------



## Navalsnpr (26 Feb 2011)

USA


----------



## Newapplicant78 (26 Feb 2011)

USSR


----------



## Biohazardxj (26 Feb 2011)

Beatles


----------



## JMesh (26 Feb 2011)

bugs


----------



## navymich (27 Feb 2011)

bunny


----------



## Spanky (27 Feb 2011)

chocolate


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Feb 2011)

Easter


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2011)

holiday


----------



## JSR OP (27 Feb 2011)

Christmas


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Feb 2011)

Santa


----------



## Dou You (28 Feb 2011)

Maria


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2011)

Ave


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2011)

boulevard


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2011)

broken ....


----------



## Dou You (28 Feb 2011)

stick


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 Feb 2011)

Tape


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2011)

8-Track


----------



## muffin (28 Feb 2011)

Player


----------



## Dou You (28 Feb 2011)

Baller


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Feb 2011)

pants (on the ground)


----------



## Newapplicant78 (28 Feb 2011)

hits


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Feb 2011)

Mafia


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Feb 2011)

*cough* berlusconi *cough*


----------



## JSR OP (1 Mar 2011)

Playboy


----------



## Newapplicant78 (1 Mar 2011)

Play mate (friend)  ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Mar 2011)

stripclub


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Mar 2011)

Plaza


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Mar 2011)

shopping


----------



## Dissident (2 Mar 2011)

money


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2011)

(for) nothing


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Mar 2011)

zero


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Mar 2011)

Dollar


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2011)

Store ®


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Mar 2011)

house


----------



## Dou You (2 Mar 2011)

full


----------



## jalonga (3 Mar 2011)

REPLETE


----------



## Dou You (3 Mar 2011)

Delete


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Mar 2011)

Insert


----------



## Newapplicant78 (3 Mar 2011)

Reject


----------



## Dou You (3 Mar 2011)

Decline


----------



## CEEBEE501 (3 Mar 2011)

down


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Mar 2011)

Alcohol   :blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2011)

syndrome (as in fetal alcohol......)


----------



## muffin (3 Mar 2011)

polymorphic (light eruption)


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Mar 2011)

spontaneous(combustion)


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2011)

spur (of the moment)


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Mar 2011)

heel


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (3 Mar 2011)

Plantar.


----------



## Dou You (4 Mar 2011)

flexion


----------



## Newapplicant78 (4 Mar 2011)

separation


----------



## Dou You (4 Mar 2011)

shoulder


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Mar 2011)

Curb


----------



## CEEBEE501 (4 Mar 2011)

enthusiasm


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Mar 2011)

devotion


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Mar 2011)

Nomad  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x45BtoJpoks


----------



## JSR OP (5 Mar 2011)

Music


----------



## Newapplicant78 (5 Mar 2011)

head nod


----------



## jalonga (6 Mar 2011)

noggin


----------



## ringknocker82 (6 Mar 2011)

Hat rack


----------



## Dou You (6 Mar 2011)

Hat-trick


----------



## krustyrl (6 Mar 2011)

Score


----------



## Biohazardxj (7 Mar 2011)

Date


----------



## JMesh (7 Mar 2011)

Raisin


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Scoop... (2 to be exact.!)


----------



## willellis (7 Mar 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## kmcneil (7 Mar 2011)

Milk


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2011)

Magnesia


----------



## Newapplicant78 (7 Mar 2011)

Minerals


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2011)

Vitamins


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Ensure


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Mar 2011)

Boost


----------



## ringknocker82 (7 Mar 2011)

Energy


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Efficient


----------



## Newapplicant78 (7 Mar 2011)

Windows


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Mar 2011)

Open


----------



## JSR OP (7 Mar 2011)

Season


----------



## kmcneil (7 Mar 2011)

Change


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Parade


----------



## ringknocker82 (7 Mar 2011)

Square


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Root


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2011)

canal


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Mar 2011)

Suez


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2011)

crisis


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Mid-life


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2011)

Refit.


----------



## willellis (7 Mar 2011)

money


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

Clams


----------



## ringknocker82 (8 Mar 2011)

Casino


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2011)

Bond


----------



## JSR OP (8 Mar 2011)

James


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Mar 2011)

Jesse


----------



## muffin (8 Mar 2011)

Choppers


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2011)

Peter  (Fonda)


----------



## ringknocker82 (8 Mar 2011)

Piper iper:


----------



## kmcneil (8 Mar 2011)

Mom


----------



## Newapplicant78 (8 Mar 2011)

Stewie (family guy)


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Mar 2011)

British?


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Mar 2011)

Commonwealth


----------



## Dou You (8 Mar 2011)

Games


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Mar 2011)

raindeer


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Mar 2011)

Christmas


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2011)

Island


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Mar 2011)

Gilligan


----------



## ringknocker82 (9 Mar 2011)

Skipper


----------



## kmcneil (9 Mar 2011)

Sailing


----------



## JSR OP (9 Mar 2011)

Lifestyle


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Mar 2011)

alternative


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2011)

Opposite


----------



## Dou You (9 Mar 2011)

attract


----------



## Newapplicant78 (9 Mar 2011)

Repel


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Mar 2011)

Absail


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2011)

rope


----------



## muffin (9 Mar 2011)

Jump


----------



## Dou You (9 Mar 2011)

base


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Mar 2011)

Station


----------



## Dou You (9 Mar 2011)

Radio


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2011)

Freq


----------



## Newapplicant78 (9 Mar 2011)

Hz


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Mar 2011)

hertz


----------



## Dou You (9 Mar 2011)

hurts


----------



## JSR OP (9 Mar 2011)

Love


----------



## chriscalow (9 Mar 2011)

heart


----------



## krustyrl (9 Mar 2011)

attack


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Mar 2011)

Warthog


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2011)

Thunderbolt


----------



## willellis (9 Mar 2011)

Thor


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Mar 2011)

***GROG!***


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Mar 2011)

Ale


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Mar 2011)

Beer


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2011)

Stiefel


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Mar 2011)

Boot


----------



## ringknocker82 (10 Mar 2011)

Foot


----------



## Dou You (10 Mar 2011)

Inch


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2011)

worm


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2011)

tape


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Mar 2011)

measure


----------



## 2010newbie (10 Mar 2011)

Tailor


----------



## JSR OP (10 Mar 2011)

Scott


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Mar 2011)

Great


----------



## JSR OP (10 Mar 2011)

Big


----------



## Donaill (10 Mar 2011)

sea


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2011)

salt


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Mar 2011)

Newfiejohn (aka St.John's)


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Mar 2011)

George (St)


----------



## Dou You (10 Mar 2011)

Curious


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Mar 2011)

bi


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Mar 2011)

bismuth (Meaning of the Chemical Symbol Bi)


----------



## jalonga (10 Mar 2011)

Bismarck


----------



## chriscalow (10 Mar 2011)

shipwreck


----------



## Newapplicant78 (10 Mar 2011)

Moore


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2011)

Roger


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Mar 2011)

Out


----------



## kmcneil (10 Mar 2011)

Party


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Mar 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## trigger324 (10 Mar 2011)

NORM!!


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2011)

Abby


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2011)

Dear


----------



## RememberanceDay (11 Mar 2011)

Diary


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2011)

book


----------



## JMesh (11 Mar 2011)

study


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2011)

Absorb


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2011)

Spill


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2011)

oil


----------



## marshall sl (11 Mar 2011)

patch


----------



## jalonga (11 Mar 2011)

eye


----------



## Newapplicant78 (11 Mar 2011)

spy


----------



## ringknocker82 (11 Mar 2011)

Versus


----------



## chriscalow (12 Mar 2011)

cartoon


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Mar 2011)

Animation


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2011)

Comic


----------



## RememberanceDay (12 Mar 2011)

Comedy


----------



## JSR OP (12 Mar 2011)

Annoying


----------



## navymich (12 Mar 2011)

mosquito


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Mar 2011)

skeeter


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2011)

Davis


----------



## ringknocker82 (12 Mar 2011)

Junior


----------



## Newapplicant78 (13 Mar 2011)

Sammy


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2011)

Hagar


----------



## navymich (13 Mar 2011)

(the) Horrible


----------



## chriscalow (13 Mar 2011)

facebook (it's horrible )


----------



## willellis (13 Mar 2011)

face-off


----------



## Dou You (13 Mar 2011)

hockey


----------



## Newapplicant78 (13 Mar 2011)

Field hockey


----------



## Dou You (13 Mar 2011)

Black Betty said:
			
		

> Field



(of) Dreams


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2011)

wet
 :blotto:


----------



## Newapplicant78 (13 Mar 2011)

Movement


----------



## ringknocker82 (13 Mar 2011)

Forward


----------



## Navalsnpr (13 Mar 2011)

Ahead


----------



## krustyrl (14 Mar 2011)

Steam


----------



## chriscalow (14 Mar 2011)

cleaner


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Mar 2011)

detergent


----------



## krustyrl (14 Mar 2011)

Deterrent


----------



## Rogo (14 Mar 2011)

law


----------



## Cdnleaf (14 Mar 2011)

and


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Mar 2011)

Order??


----------



## JSR OP (14 Mar 2011)

(of) March


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Mar 2011)

(in like a) Lion


----------



## krustyrl (14 Mar 2011)

Share


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Mar 2011)

Half


----------



## Newapplicant78 (14 Mar 2011)

(of) Pi


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Mar 2011)

American


----------



## krustyrl (14 Mar 2011)

Band  (Camp)


----------



## Dou You (15 Mar 2011)

Aid


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2011)

foreign


----------



## krustyrl (15 Mar 2011)

Currency       :2c:


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Mar 2011)

Paycheque


----------



## krustyrl (15 Mar 2011)

Johnny


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2011)

Fever


----------



## JSR OP (15 Mar 2011)

(WKRP) Carp
http://www.evtv1.com/player.aspx?itemnum=7815


----------



## Newapplicant78 (16 Mar 2011)

8 tracks


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2011)

tape


----------



## JMesh (16 Mar 2011)

red


----------



## willellis (16 Mar 2011)

incendiary


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Mar 2011)

Ammunition


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2011)

Rounds


----------



## Newapplicant78 (16 Mar 2011)

boxing


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2011)

Day


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Mar 2011)

Stockwell


----------



## krustyrl (17 Mar 2011)

SeaDoo


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2011)

spectacle


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Mar 2011)

testicle


----------



## krustyrl (17 Mar 2011)

Wallet


----------



## gcclarke (17 Mar 2011)

Watch (Might as well play along)


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Mar 2011)

essentials!!


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Mar 2011)

core


----------



## Newapplicant78 (17 Mar 2011)

being


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Mar 2011)

existence


----------



## willellis (18 Mar 2011)

resistance


----------



## gcclarke (18 Mar 2011)

Futile


----------



## JSR OP (18 Mar 2011)

Borg


----------



## krustyrl (18 Mar 2011)

Bjorn


----------



## nhinha (18 Mar 2011)

tennis


----------



## Dou You (18 Mar 2011)

elbow


----------



## krustyrl (18 Mar 2011)

penalty


----------



## Dou You (18 Mar 2011)

box


----------



## krustyrl (18 Mar 2011)

cutter


----------



## ringknocker82 (18 Mar 2011)

Circumcise


----------



## Newapplicant78 (18 Mar 2011)

Lifestyle   :facepalm:


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Mar 2011)

Rich (of the)


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Mar 2011)

(and) Famous


----------



## Newapplicant78 (19 Mar 2011)

Players


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Mar 2011)

Poker


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2011)

face


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Mar 2011)

Gaga (Lady)


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Mar 2011)

senile


----------



## JSR OP (19 Mar 2011)

Penile


----------



## Newapplicant78 (19 Mar 2011)

Reduction


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2011)

augmentation


----------



## willellis (19 Mar 2011)

Botched


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Mar 2011)

surgery


----------



## RememberanceDay (20 Mar 2011)

Heart  :camo:


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Mar 2011)

Soul


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Mar 2011)

black


----------



## gcclarke (20 Mar 2011)

Hole


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2011)

sun


----------



## aesop081 (20 Mar 2011)

Burn


----------



## Newapplicant78 (20 Mar 2011)

Unit


----------



## gcclarke (20 Mar 2011)

Member.


----------



## Dou You (20 Mar 2011)

Gold


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2011)

rush


----------



## RememberanceDay (20 Mar 2011)

Noun


----------



## willellis (20 Mar 2011)

Verb


----------



## krustyrl (20 Mar 2011)

Action


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2011)

movie


----------



## Strike (21 Mar 2011)

Popcorn


----------



## armyvern (21 Mar 2011)

butter


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Mar 2011)

Grease


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Mar 2011)

job


----------



## trigger324 (21 Mar 2011)

search


----------



## krustyrl (21 Mar 2011)

Function


----------



## JMesh (21 Mar 2011)

use


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Mar 2011)

consume


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2011)

fire


----------



## trigger324 (21 Mar 2011)

fighter


----------



## nhinha (21 Mar 2011)

extinguish


----------



## missing1 (21 Mar 2011)

douse


----------



## krustyrl (21 Mar 2011)

soak


----------



## trigger324 (21 Mar 2011)

feet


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Mar 2011)

Yard


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2011)

Scotland


----------



## Newapplicant78 (21 Mar 2011)

Argyle


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Mar 2011)

SUTHERLAND (Regiment of Canada)


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Mar 2011)

Mounties


----------



## krustyrl (21 Mar 2011)

Scarlet


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Mar 2011)

O'Hara


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2011)

Wind


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2011)

mill


----------



## 2010newbie (22 Mar 2011)

Street


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2011)

_Baker_


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2011)

irregulars


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Mar 2011)

Oddballs


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2011)

strange


----------



## ringknocker82 (22 Mar 2011)

Addiction


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Mar 2011)

Army.ca


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2011)

Entertaining


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Mar 2011)

Entertainer


----------



## ringknocker82 (23 Mar 2011)

Philanderer


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2011)

cheater


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Mar 2011)

Shark


----------



## JSR OP (23 Mar 2011)

Loan


----------



## muffin (23 Mar 2011)

Give


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2011)

take


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2011)

Off  (...eh.?)


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Mar 2011)

colour


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2011)

purple


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2011)

Haze


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2011)

Initiate


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Mar 2011)

passage


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2011)

Eastern


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2011)

Time


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2011)

warp


----------



## JMesh (23 Mar 2011)

Speed


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2011)

Demon    >


----------



## KnightShift (24 Mar 2011)

Diabolical


----------



## gcclarke (24 Mar 2011)

Cunning


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Mar 2011)

Plan


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Mar 2011)

Fail


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2011)

safe


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2011)

Vault


----------



## nhinha (24 Mar 2011)

bank


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2011)

cliff


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Mar 2011)

Clavin


----------



## marshall sl (24 Mar 2011)

Hobbes


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2011)

comic


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Mar 2011)

Political


----------



## marshall sl (24 Mar 2011)

hacks


----------



## Newapplicant78 (24 Mar 2011)

up


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Mar 2011)

Down


----------



## marshall sl (24 Mar 2011)

town


----------



## Newapplicant78 (24 Mar 2011)

core


----------



## marshall sl (24 Mar 2011)

reactore


----------



## Newapplicant78 (24 Mar 2011)

Japan


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2011)

Food


----------



## marshall sl (24 Mar 2011)

fight


----------



## trigger324 (24 Mar 2011)

fist


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2011)

Bump


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2011)

Heads


----------



## marshall sl (24 Mar 2011)

up


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2011)

balloons


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2011)

luft


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Mar 2011)

Waffe


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2011)

waffle   ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2011)

carrots


----------



## mariomike (25 Mar 2011)

diamonds


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Mar 2011)

Baseball


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2011)

card


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2011)

Fight


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2011)

fistycuffs


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2011)

fluffycuffs



;D


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2011)

kinky   >


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2011)

exciting


----------



## nuclearzombies (25 Mar 2011)

Stimulation  :-X


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2011)

Simulation


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Mar 2011)

simunition


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 Mar 2011)

ow


----------



## marshall sl (25 Mar 2011)

Pain


----------



## Newapplicant78 (25 Mar 2011)

Killers


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Mar 2011)

Lover


----------



## Newapplicant78 (25 Mar 2011)

Garden


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2011)

Maple Leaf    8)


----------



## missing1 (25 Mar 2011)

Forever


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Mar 2011)

Remember


----------



## ringknocker82 (26 Mar 2011)

Veterans


----------



## Alea (26 Mar 2011)

Affairs


----------



## marshall sl (26 Mar 2011)

Marital


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2011)

Contract _bliss   _


 >


----------



## marshall sl (26 Mar 2011)

ignorance


----------



## ringknocker82 (26 Mar 2011)

Bush (George W.)


----------



## marshall sl (26 Mar 2011)

hero


----------



## krustyrl (26 Mar 2011)

Highway


----------



## marshall sl (26 Mar 2011)

Thomas


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2011)

Edison


----------



## krustyrl (26 Mar 2011)

Twins     ;D ;D


----------



## marshall sl (26 Mar 2011)

boobs


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 Mar 2011)

awsome  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (26 Mar 2011)

wholesome


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2011)

(I'm) shy



;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Mar 2011)

unconvincing


----------



## Newapplicant78 (27 Mar 2011)

Danny


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2011)

Boy (for us shy Irish red-heads).  ;D


----------



## marshall sl (27 Mar 2011)

toy


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2011)

Truck


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2011)

Tonka


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2011)

Durable


----------



## JSR OP (27 Mar 2011)

Duracell


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2011)

Energizer


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2011)

bunny


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2011)

boiler


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2011)

Maker


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2011)

candlestick


----------



## krustyrl (28 Mar 2011)

tub


----------



## jwtg (28 Mar 2011)

lard


----------



## armyvern (28 Mar 2011)

fat


----------



## krustyrl (28 Mar 2011)

Rotund


----------



## JSR OP (28 Mar 2011)

Tundra


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Mar 2011)

Bus


----------



## Alea (28 Mar 2011)

Ticket


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2011)

parking


----------



## krustyrl (28 Mar 2011)

Lot


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Mar 2011)

wood


----------



## ringknocker82 (28 Mar 2011)

Morning


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Mar 2011)

Star


----------



## ringknocker82 (28 Mar 2011)

Jones


----------



## Dou You (28 Mar 2011)

Indiana


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2011)

Pacers


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2011)

cars


----------



## krustyrl (28 Mar 2011)

Fish-bowl


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Mar 2011)

Barrie


----------



## Rogo (29 Mar 2011)

pepper


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Chili


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2011)

Hot


----------



## Rogo (29 Mar 2011)

Jessica Alba  :nod:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2011)

overload   ;D :nod:

I <3 Google image search


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2011)

Maximum


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Power     :threat:


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2011)

Rangers


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2011)

Texas


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Toast


----------



## JSR OP (29 Mar 2011)

Cylon


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Pylon


----------



## Strike (29 Mar 2011)

idiot


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2011)

drill


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Bit


----------



## JSR OP (29 Mar 2011)

byte


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2011)

bark


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2011)

tree


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2011)

phone


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2011)

banana


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Hammock


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2011)

lounge


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

Chair


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2011)

force


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2011)

generation


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2011)

X


----------



## JSR OP (29 Mar 2011)

Files


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2011)

dead


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Mar 2011)

buried


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Mar 2011)

hatchet


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Mar 2011)

tomahawk


----------



## jwtg (29 Mar 2011)

mohawk


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2011)

hair


----------



## MightyQuinn (29 Mar 2011)

cut


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Taper


----------



## jwtg (29 Mar 2011)

Shirt


----------



## Sigil (29 Mar 2011)

collar


----------



## ringknocker82 (29 Mar 2011)

Hair


----------



## jwtg (29 Mar 2011)

Armpit


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2011)

Odour


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2011)

eaters


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2011)

drinkers


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Mar 2011)

Drunks :cheers:


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2011)

sailors     >


----------



## krustyrl (30 Mar 2011)

Moon


----------



## Sizzle709 (30 Mar 2011)

Apollo


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2011)

Operation


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2011)

vasectomy


----------



## krustyrl (30 Mar 2011)

Snip        :crybaby:


----------



## Dou You (30 Mar 2011)

Gino


----------



## ringknocker82 (31 Mar 2011)

Guido


----------



## krustyrl (31 Mar 2011)

Father


----------



## willellis (31 Mar 2011)

mother


----------



## krustyrl (31 Mar 2011)

Nature


----------



## Dou You (1 Apr 2011)

Human


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2011)

league


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2011)

(of)   Nations


----------



## Sizzle709 (1 Apr 2011)

Sovereignty


----------



## Newapplicant78 (1 Apr 2011)

Alliance


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2011)

coalition


----------



## trigger324 (2 Apr 2011)

forces


----------



## Sizzle709 (2 Apr 2011)

Canadian


----------



## JSR OP (3 Apr 2011)

Beaver  ;D


----------



## trigger324 (3 Apr 2011)

DAM(N)!


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Apr 2011)

power


----------



## Dou You (3 Apr 2011)

Rangers


----------



## JMesh (3 Apr 2011)

Junior (Canadian)


----------



## Dou You (4 Apr 2011)

hockey


----------



## gcclarke (4 Apr 2011)

ice


----------



## krustyrl (4 Apr 2011)

Breaker


----------



## Sizzle709 (4 Apr 2011)

Circuit


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2011)

city


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2011)

Bay


----------



## Sizzle709 (5 Apr 2011)

Green


----------



## trigger324 (5 Apr 2011)

Machine


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2011)

Screw


----------



## JSR OP (5 Apr 2011)

Cork


----------



## jwtg (5 Apr 2011)

Ireland


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2011)

Irish


----------



## jemcgrg (5 Apr 2011)

Kiss


----------



## Jacqueline (5 Apr 2011)

O                ( as in XOXO)


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2011)

X


----------



## ringknocker82 (5 Apr 2011)

Malcolm


----------



## JSR OP (5 Apr 2011)

Middle


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2011)

Initial


----------



## JSR OP (5 Apr 2011)

Counseling


----------



## jemcgrg (6 Apr 2011)

ADDICTION


----------



## AC 011 (6 Apr 2011)

Jane's


----------



## jwtg (6 Apr 2011)

Mary


----------



## jemcgrg (6 Apr 2011)

Lamb


----------



## Dou You (6 Apr 2011)

chop


----------



## jemcgrg (6 Apr 2011)

pork


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2011)

Belly


----------



## Dou You (6 Apr 2011)

Jelly


----------



## JSR OP (6 Apr 2011)

Roll


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2011)

Over


----------



## Booty22 (6 Apr 2011)

Her


----------



## Dou You (6 Apr 2011)

peas


----------



## Sizzle709 (6 Apr 2011)

Pod


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2011)

I


----------



## Alea (6 Apr 2011)

You


----------



## Booty22 (6 Apr 2011)

Will


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2011)

not


----------



## Dou You (6 Apr 2011)

knot


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2011)

slip


----------



## JSR OP (6 Apr 2011)

Banana


----------



## Rogo (7 Apr 2011)

condom


----------



## krustyrl (7 Apr 2011)

raincoat


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2011)

umbrella


----------



## jemcgrg (7 Apr 2011)

PUDDLE


----------



## krustyrl (7 Apr 2011)

Jumper


----------



## jemcgrg (7 Apr 2011)

BASE


----------



## Rogo (7 Apr 2011)

face


----------



## Dou You (7 Apr 2011)

off


----------



## jwtg (7 Apr 2011)

turn


----------



## krustyrl (7 Apr 2011)

Coat


----------



## jemcgrg (7 Apr 2011)

ZIPPER


----------



## krustyrl (7 Apr 2011)

Head


----------



## JMesh (7 Apr 2011)

Bone


----------



## gcclarke (8 Apr 2011)

Rib


----------



## Dou You (8 Apr 2011)

cage


----------



## Alea (8 Apr 2011)

Prison


----------



## Rogo (8 Apr 2011)

cell


----------



## Alea (8 Apr 2011)

Phone


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2011)

line


----------



## Dou You (9 Apr 2011)

up


----------



## Alea (9 Apr 2011)

Stairs


----------



## mariomike (9 Apr 2011)

chairs


----------



## JSR OP (9 Apr 2011)

Table


----------



## Alea (9 Apr 2011)

Furnitures


----------



## Dou You (9 Apr 2011)

wooden


----------



## mariomike (9 Apr 2011)

ship


----------



## Dou You (9 Apr 2011)

champion


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2011)

breakfast


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2011)

sandwich


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

hungry


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Apr 2011)

eat


----------



## Saskboy (10 Apr 2011)

groceries


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

food


----------



## JSR OP (10 Apr 2011)

Thought


----------



## krustyrl (11 Apr 2011)

Process


----------



## Dou You (11 Apr 2011)

Application


----------



## JSR OP (11 Apr 2011)

Program


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2011)

software


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2011)

hardware


----------



## krustyrl (11 Apr 2011)

Store


----------



## jwtg (11 Apr 2011)

beer


----------



## Dou You (11 Apr 2011)

pong


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2011)

video (game)


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2011)

store


----------



## JSR OP (11 Apr 2011)

Magazine


----------



## gcclarke (11 Apr 2011)

Round


----------



## Alea (11 Apr 2011)

Circle


----------



## Sizzle709 (11 Apr 2011)

Round


----------



## Booty22 (11 Apr 2011)

Up


----------



## krustyrl (11 Apr 2011)

Take


----------



## Dou You (11 Apr 2011)

give


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2011)

Givenchy


----------



## MightyQuinn (12 Apr 2011)

DUTY


----------



## Dou You (12 Apr 2011)

Call (of)


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2011)

Bet


----------



## ringknocker82 (12 Apr 2011)

raise


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2011)

Call


----------



## ringknocker82 (12 Apr 2011)

bluff


----------



## GnyHwy (12 Apr 2011)

hill


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2011)

Parliament


----------



## jwtg (13 Apr 2011)

Ignatieff


(................This should be good. op:  )


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2011)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Ignatieff
> 
> 
> (................This should be good. op:  )



boring    :boring:


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2011)

GOOSFRABA


----------



## ringknocker82 (13 Apr 2011)

Calm (down)


----------



## krustyrl (13 Apr 2011)

Clam


----------



## JSR OP (13 Apr 2011)

Cleat


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2011)

rugby


----------



## Sigger (13 Apr 2011)

Garry-Owen



*Edit - added hyphen


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Apr 2011)

Midfield


----------



## chriscalow (13 Apr 2011)

Centre


----------



## krustyrl (13 Apr 2011)

Ice


----------



## gcclarke (14 Apr 2011)

(Ice Ice) Baby


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2011)

doll


----------



## Sigger (14 Apr 2011)

Face


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2011)

Butter


----------



## Dou You (14 Apr 2011)

knife


----------



## JSR OP (14 Apr 2011)

Cuts (Like a)


----------



## jwtg (14 Apr 2011)

stitch


----------



## Strike (14 Apr 2011)

jwtg said:
			
		

> stitch



cross


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2011)

Hairs


----------



## Dou You (14 Apr 2011)

nose


----------



## jwtg (14 Apr 2011)

stench


----------



## Jacqueline (14 Apr 2011)

flowery


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Apr 2011)

putrid   :-X


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2011)

Vile


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Apr 2011)

Disgusting


----------



## ringknocker82 (15 Apr 2011)

villainous


----------



## Rogo (15 Apr 2011)

cruel


----------



## jwtg (15 Apr 2011)

Vick (mike)


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Apr 2011)

vapour(rub)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2011)

Steam


----------



## JSR OP (15 Apr 2011)

Engine


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Apr 2011)

motor


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Apr 2011)

General


----------



## Alea (16 Apr 2011)

Officer


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Apr 2011)

Sirens


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Apr 2011)

temptresses


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Apr 2011)

Jezebel


----------



## JSR OP (17 Apr 2011)

Painted (Women)


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Apr 2011)

Picture


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2011)

frame


----------



## ReneeClaude (17 Apr 2011)

work


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2011)

Job


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Apr 2011)

heist


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Apr 2011)

Lift


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2011)

Fork


----------



## trigger324 (17 Apr 2011)

road


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2011)

Rash


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (17 Apr 2011)

itch


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Apr 2011)

(7) year


----------



## StudentGrant (18 Apr 2011)

zero


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Apr 2011)

Nil


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Apr 2011)

naught


----------



## JSR OP (18 Apr 2011)

Knot


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2011)

speed


----------



## krustyrl (18 Apr 2011)

Full


----------



## Dou You (18 Apr 2011)

tank


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2011)

fish


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (18 Apr 2011)

stick


----------



## Alea (18 Apr 2011)

Batton


----------



## krustyrl (18 Apr 2011)

Patton


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Apr 2011)

(the) back


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2011)

Nine


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Nein


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2011)

No


----------



## ReneeClaude (19 Apr 2011)

Way


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

High


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2011)

Flight


----------



## JSR OP (19 Apr 2011)

(or) Fight


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Fire


----------



## JSR OP (19 Apr 2011)

Ball


----------



## ReneeClaude (19 Apr 2011)

Foot


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2011)

Mouth   (...disease)


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Watering


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2011)

garden


----------



## ringknocker82 (19 Apr 2011)

variety


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2011)

Pack


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Wolf


----------



## ringknocker82 (20 Apr 2011)

Sheep


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2011)

Velcro


----------



## JBrock (20 Apr 2011)

Shoe


----------



## Sigger (20 Apr 2011)

brake


----------



## Dou You (20 Apr 2011)

E


----------



## Sigger (20 Apr 2011)

rave


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Apr 2011)

gush


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2011)

spew


----------



## Dou You (20 Apr 2011)

skew


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2011)

Stab


----------



## JBrock (21 Apr 2011)

Shank


----------



## FactorXYZ (21 Apr 2011)

Shaw


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Apr 2011)

Cable


----------



## Sizzle709 (22 Apr 2011)

Television


----------



## FactorXYZ (22 Apr 2011)

Screen


----------



## Dou You (22 Apr 2011)

Sun


----------



## Cdnleaf (22 Apr 2011)

spots


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2011)

measles


----------



## FactorXYZ (22 Apr 2011)

Weasles


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Apr 2011)

rodents


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Apr 2011)

varmint


----------



## krustyrl (25 Apr 2011)

Sam  (Yosimite)


----------



## ringknocker82 (26 Apr 2011)

Uncle


----------



## Saskboy (26 Apr 2011)

Father


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2011)

Mother


----------



## Dou You (26 Apr 2011)

Trucker


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2011)

Bandit


----------



## JSR OP (26 Apr 2011)

Smokey


----------



## ringknocker82 (26 Apr 2011)

eye


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2011)

Candy


----------



## ringknocker82 (26 Apr 2011)

Ronnie (Benny and the Jets)


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2011)

Rotten


----------



## ReneeClaude (26 Apr 2011)

spoiled


----------



## gcclarke (26 Apr 2011)

Princess


----------



## Saskboy (26 Apr 2011)

The word princess in combination with you profile pic made this next one impossible to avoid: Leia.


----------



## Dou You (26 Apr 2011)

Egg


----------



## Saskboy (26 Apr 2011)

Clever.


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2011)

Cleaver


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Apr 2011)

Murder


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2011)

Ice   (....scream..)


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2011)

Cube


----------



## gcclarke (27 Apr 2011)

Hyper


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2011)

active


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2011)

Drive  (a la Space Balls)


----------



## hamr37 (27 Apr 2011)

Mountain


----------



## Dou You (27 Apr 2011)

Dew


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2011)

Line


----------



## hamr37 (27 Apr 2011)

fishing


----------



## JBrock (27 Apr 2011)

Rod


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2011)

Stewart   iper:


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2011)

Martha.....


----------



## JBrock (28 Apr 2011)

Prision


----------



## JSR OP (28 Apr 2011)

Break


----------



## SoldierInAYear (28 Apr 2011)

Afghan


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2011)

hound


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2011)

Blood


----------



## JSR OP (28 Apr 2011)

True


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Apr 2011)

North


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2011)

Strong


----------



## dapaterson (28 Apr 2011)

Bow


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2011)

Stern


----------



## GnyHwy (28 Apr 2011)

strict


----------



## JBrock (28 Apr 2011)

Disgruntled


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2011)

Employee


----------



## lethalLemon (28 Apr 2011)

Slave


----------



## ringknocker82 (28 Apr 2011)

chattel


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2011)

Own


----------



## ReneeClaude (29 Apr 2011)

up


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Apr 2011)

stairs


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2011)

down


----------



## Dou You (29 Apr 2011)

town


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Apr 2011)

(and) gown


----------



## SoldierInAYear (29 Apr 2011)

royal


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2011)

Crown   ...(Royal)


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2011)

jewels


----------



## JSR OP (30 Apr 2011)

Family


----------



## ringknocker82 (30 Apr 2011)

guy


----------



## hamr37 (30 Apr 2011)

Lafleur


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Apr 2011)

marionette


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2011)

puppet


----------



## JSR OP (1 May 2011)

Government


----------



## BlueJingo (1 May 2011)

Conservative!  ;D


----------



## SoldierInAYear (1 May 2011)

party


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2011)

tea


----------



## gcclarke (1 May 2011)

time


----------



## 211RadOp (1 May 2011)

Bed


----------



## JSR OP (1 May 2011)

Breakfast


----------



## krustyrl (1 May 2011)

Carnation


----------



## missing1 (1 May 2011)

Milk


----------



## ringknocker82 (1 May 2011)

got


----------



## SoldierInAYear (1 May 2011)

Weapons


----------



## gcclarke (2 May 2011)

Steel


----------



## Dou You (2 May 2011)

Balls (of)


----------



## 211RadOp (2 May 2011)

Bat


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2011)

cave


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2011)

Con


----------



## Dou You (2 May 2011)

Artist


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2011)

Celebrity


----------



## 211RadOp (2 May 2011)

Probation


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2011)

Rehab


----------



## Saskboy (2 May 2011)

Quitter.


----------



## ReneeClaude (2 May 2011)

Gun


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 May 2011)

shy


----------



## 211RadOp (2 May 2011)

Timid (live Vern)


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2011)

Uncertain


----------



## dinicthus (3 May 2011)

Heisenberg


----------



## 211RadOp (3 May 2011)

physicist


----------



## JSR OP (3 May 2011)

Sheldon


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2011)

Kennedy


----------



## Alea (3 May 2011)

President


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2011)

Choice


----------



## dinicthus (4 May 2011)

justice


----------



## Dou You (4 May 2011)

served


----------



## 211RadOp (4 May 2011)

Dinner


----------



## krustyrl (4 May 2011)

Mess


----------



## Cdnleaf (4 May 2011)

kids


----------



## jalonga (4 May 2011)

"R" us


----------



## Dou You (4 May 2011)

rated


----------



## dinicthus (4 May 2011)

T (If you don't understand the relevance of this to the last post, don't send me another hostile message, subtracting 40 million milpoints. It is in reference to "Rated T for Teen" on video game packages.)


----------



## SoldierInAYear (4 May 2011)

Halo


----------



## Saskboy (4 May 2011)

Reach


----------



## PuckChaser (4 May 2011)

back


----------



## missing1 (4 May 2011)

rub


----------



## krustyrl (4 May 2011)

Tug


----------



## krustyrl (5 May 2011)

Chow                   (....Mr Jack Chow)


----------



## 211RadOp (5 May 2011)

Mein.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2011)

noodles


----------



## Saskboy (5 May 2011)

instant


----------



## wildman0101 (5 May 2011)

Potatoes


----------



## krustyrl (5 May 2011)

Smashed


----------



## 211RadOp (6 May 2011)

Loaded  :cheers:


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 May 2011)

blotto


----------



## Sigger (6 May 2011)

Hemingway


----------



## krustyrl (6 May 2011)

Author


----------



## dinicthus (6 May 2011)

Excalibur


----------



## SoldierInAYear (6 May 2011)

Armored.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 May 2011)

armadillo


----------



## dinicthus (7 May 2011)

Brillo


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2011)

Pad


----------



## ReneeClaude (8 May 2011)

Thai


----------



## 211RadOp (8 May 2011)

Chicken


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2011)

little


----------



## SoldierInAYear (8 May 2011)

Caesars


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2011)

Palace


----------



## 211RadOp (8 May 2011)

Buckingham


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2011)

Quebec


----------



## RememberanceDay (9 May 2011)

City


----------



## trigger324 (9 May 2011)

hall


----------



## SoldierInAYear (9 May 2011)

Security


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2011)

Guard    (....Paul Blart.!!!)   8)


----------



## dinicthus (9 May 2011)

OFFICER! (again a reference to Paul Blart)


----------



## 211RadOp (9 May 2011)

Ryan (Crash)


----------



## JSR OP (9 May 2011)

Jack


----------



## FactorXYZ (9 May 2011)

A$$ (movie >)


----------



## Bike to Live (9 May 2011)

Hole


----------



## 211RadOp (10 May 2011)

Fox


----------



## dinicthus (10 May 2011)

Megan


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2011)

Vegan


----------



## Cdnleaf (10 May 2011)

Prius (Toyota)


----------



## lennoj (10 May 2011)

crap


----------



## 211RadOp (10 May 2011)

Feces


----------



## JSR OP (10 May 2011)

Poop


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 May 2011)

deck


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2011)

Hand


----------



## Sigger (10 May 2011)

lotion


----------



## Strike (10 May 2011)

Motion


----------



## Bike to Live (10 May 2011)

In the Ocean


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2011)

> In



Cognito


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 May 2011)

spy


----------



## FactorXYZ (10 May 2011)

Vs. Spy


----------



## Bike to Live (10 May 2011)

perv


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2011)

Stalker


----------



## Spanky (10 May 2011)

Prey


----------



## Bike to Live (10 May 2011)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Prey



Beaver


----------



## JSR OP (10 May 2011)

Canadian!


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2011)

Tire


----------



## 211RadOp (11 May 2011)

Winter


----------



## Sigger (11 May 2011)

Solstice


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2011)

pagan


----------



## Rogo (11 May 2011)

reagan


----------



## Strike (11 May 2011)

Space


----------



## Sigger (11 May 2011)

race


----------



## AC 011 (11 May 2011)

face


----------



## JSR OP (11 May 2011)

Off


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2011)

DEET


----------



## dinicthus (11 May 2011)

dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane


----------



## AC 011 (11 May 2011)

show-off     ;D


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2011)

Keener


----------



## dinicthus (12 May 2011)

Wiener!


----------



## Bike to Live (12 May 2011)

dinicthus said:
			
		

> Wiener!




Miller 

http://www.millerhotdogs.com/


----------



## 211RadOp (12 May 2011)

Light


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2011)

saber


----------



## Cdnleaf (12 May 2011)

Honda


----------



## JMesh (12 May 2011)

Accord


----------



## SoldierInAYear (12 May 2011)

vehicle


----------



## dinicthus (12 May 2011)

reticle


----------



## FactorXYZ (12 May 2011)

Optic


----------



## krustyrl (12 May 2011)

Nerve


----------



## JSR OP (12 May 2011)

Centre


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

ice


----------



## RememberanceDay (13 May 2011)

Hut


----------



## krustyrl (13 May 2011)

Pizza


----------



## RememberanceDay (13 May 2011)

Pan


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

Peter


----------



## krustyrl (13 May 2011)

Johnson


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

Member


----------



## RememberanceDay (13 May 2011)

CF


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2011)

initials


----------



## Sigger (13 May 2011)

abbreviate


----------



## 211RadOp (13 May 2011)

Shorten


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

cut


----------



## krustyrl (13 May 2011)

slice


----------



## SoldierInAYear (13 May 2011)

sword


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

shield


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 May 2011)

heraldry


----------



## krustyrl (13 May 2011)

Chivalry


----------



## GnyHwy (13 May 2011)

Dead


----------



## Cdnleaf (13 May 2011)

Kennedys


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2011)

Marilyn


----------



## dinicthus (13 May 2011)

Manson  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2011)

Charles


----------



## JSR OP (14 May 2011)

Chuck


----------



## dinicthus (14 May 2011)

Die!


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 May 2011)

cube


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 May 2011)

square


----------



## mariomike (14 May 2011)

infantry


----------



## dinicthus (14 May 2011)

infant


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 May 2011)

Babe


----------



## FactorXYZ (14 May 2011)

Pig


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 May 2011)

bacon


----------



## dinicthus (14 May 2011)

shake


----------



## Jacqueline (14 May 2011)

Polaroid


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 May 2011)

Instant


----------



## murrdawg (15 May 2011)

Flash


----------



## FactorXYZ (15 May 2011)

Thunder


----------



## dinicthus (15 May 2011)

BFA


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2011)

DOA


----------



## mariomike (15 May 2011)

morning
"Start your day with a DOA"


----------



## dinicthus (15 May 2011)

OMG


----------



## observor 69 (15 May 2011)

Truthiness

Stephen Colbert  http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/truthiness-the-colbert-report/33403


----------



## dinicthus (15 May 2011)

Wag (both what Colbert is, and what he does)


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 May 2011)

Unknown


----------



## Sigger (16 May 2011)

Soldier


----------



## krustyrl (16 May 2011)

(..of )  Fortune.


----------



## 211RadOp (16 May 2011)

Teller


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2011)

Penn


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 May 2011)

Fort  ;D


----------



## Sigger (17 May 2011)

Henry


----------



## 211RadOp (17 May 2011)

VIII


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2011)

King


----------



## JSR OP (17 May 2011)

Cobra!!


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2011)

Mustang


----------



## JSR OP (17 May 2011)

Sally


----------



## mariomike (17 May 2011)

port


----------



## 211RadOp (17 May 2011)

Wine


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2011)

Cheese


----------



## JSR OP (17 May 2011)

Smile


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 May 2011)

Annie


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2011)

FirstAid


----------



## mariomike (18 May 2011)

certificate


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2011)

Authenticity


----------



## KnightShift (18 May 2011)

Tangible


----------



## JSR OP (18 May 2011)

Tang


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2011)

orange


----------



## 211RadOp (18 May 2011)

Dutch


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2011)

Oven


----------



## JSR OP (18 May 2011)

Bun (in the)


----------



## murrdawg (18 May 2011)

Food


----------



## helpup (18 May 2011)

Thought


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2011)

Less


----------



## murrdawg (18 May 2011)

More


----------



## RememberanceDay (18 May 2011)

Stores (Below Deck) :yellow:


----------



## 211RadOp (19 May 2011)

Quatermaster


----------



## gcclarke (20 May 2011)

Brow


----------



## RememberanceDay (20 May 2011)

Bow


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 May 2011)

Arrow


----------



## 211RadOp (20 May 2011)

Straight


----------



## PMedMoe (20 May 2011)

razor


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2011)

electric


----------



## Sigger (20 May 2011)

circus   ;D


----------



## JSR OP (20 May 2011)

Family...


----------



## krustyrl (20 May 2011)

Guy


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2011)

Smiley


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 May 2011)

msn


----------



## RememberanceDay (20 May 2011)

Hotmail


----------



## 211RadOp (21 May 2011)

Yahoo!


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 May 2011)

Victory!   :cdnsalute:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 May 2011)

Nelson.


----------



## JSR OP (22 May 2011)

Full


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 May 2011)

Foxtrot.


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2011)

Charleston


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 May 2011)

Charlie


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2011)

tuna
http://www.latimes.com/includes/projects/hollywood/wof_stars/charlie_tuna_radio.jpg


----------



## PuckChaser (22 May 2011)

bumblebee


----------



## RememberanceDay (22 May 2011)

Killer

(There's a story behind that one.)


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2011)

serial


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2011)

Cereal


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 May 2011)

Milk


----------



## JSR OP (23 May 2011)

Bags


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 May 2011)

Duffel


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 May 2011)

Trip


----------



## eurowing (23 May 2011)

Meter


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2011)

parking


----------



## JSR OP (23 May 2011)

Teenagers


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 May 2011)

Epic


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2011)

Fail


----------



## AC 011 (23 May 2011)

Homer


----------



## JSR OP (23 May 2011)

Odyssey


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2011)

Honda


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2011)

Accord


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 May 2011)

Acorn


----------



## AC 011 (23 May 2011)

Nuts


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 May 2011)

Crazy


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2011)

Canucks


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 May 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 May 2011)

Olympics


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2011)

London


----------



## Jacqueline (24 May 2011)

Low


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 May 2011)

High


----------



## Sigger (24 May 2011)

score


----------



## 211RadOp (24 May 2011)

Win


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2011)

Prize


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2011)

money


----------



## missing1 (24 May 2011)

bags


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2011)

Stones


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2011)

paint


----------



## JSR OP (24 May 2011)

Chip


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2011)

fish


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2011)

Tartar


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2011)

steak


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 May 2011)

Streak


----------



## 211RadOp (25 May 2011)

Run


----------



## JSR OP (25 May 2011)

Chicken


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2011)

Rooster


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2011)

Block


----------



## 211RadOp (25 May 2011)

Lego


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2011)

(...my..)  EGGO


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 May 2011)

Food


----------



## 211RadOp (26 May 2011)

Good!


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2011)

Friday


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2011)

Joe
"Just the facts, ma'am."


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 May 2011)

Joey boy


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2011)

kangaroo


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2011)

Captain


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 May 2011)

Under-pants


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 May 2011)

superhero


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2011)

sidekick


----------



## JSR OP (27 May 2011)

kickstand


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 May 2011)

Night table


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 May 2011)

bed


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2011)

Room


----------



## Jacqueline (27 May 2011)

bully


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2011)

woolly


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2011)

Kilt  iper:


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2011)

tartan


----------



## JSR OP (28 May 2011)

Tartar


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

Sauce


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2011)

barbeque


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> barbeque



Bring Your Own Beer


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2011)

Bacon said:
			
		

> Bring Your Own Beer





			
				army24 said:
			
		

> Here we go...*one word, and one word at a time* ONLY-hope this catches on...



alcohol


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2011)

Breathalyzer


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2011)

test


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2011)

run


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2011)

silent


----------



## missing1 (29 May 2011)

Majority


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 May 2011)

Major


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2011)

League


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 May 2011)

NHL


----------



## 211RadOp (30 May 2011)

Stanley.


----------



## eurowing (30 May 2011)

Tools.


----------



## helpup (1 Jun 2011)

Shiny


----------



## Jeremy360 (1 Jun 2011)

Cadillac


----------



## Bacon (1 Jun 2011)

Detroit


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2011)

Rock


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Jun 2011)

Gold


----------



## VeryMerry (1 Jun 2011)

Nugget


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Jun 2011)

diaper


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jun 2011)

Rash


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Jun 2011)

Hasty.


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2011)

P's


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Jun 2011)

Q's


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jun 2011)

Answers


----------



## RememberanceDay (4 Jun 2011)

Questions


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Jun 2011)

Why?


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jun 2011)

Where


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Jun 2011)

Here


----------



## JSR OP (5 Jun 2011)

Home


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2011)

plate


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Jun 2011)

Umpire


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jun 2011)

Vampire


----------



## eurowing (6 Jun 2011)

Bat


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jun 2011)

Man


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Jun 2011)

Undone


----------



## JSR OP (7 Jun 2011)

Undead


----------



## eurowing (7 Jun 2011)

Zombies!!!


----------



## murrdawg (7 Jun 2011)

Apocalypse


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Jun 2011)

Submarine


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

sandwich


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jun 2011)

Ham


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

radio


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jun 2011)

CFARS


----------



## Bacon (7 Jun 2011)

Shortwave


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jun 2011)

Shockwave


----------



## AC 011 (7 Jun 2011)

Transformers


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2011)

electricity


----------



## eurowing (8 Jun 2011)

Hydro


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Jun 2011)

Static


----------



## eurowing (8 Jun 2011)

Shock


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2011)

absorber


----------



## Sigger (8 Jun 2011)

O2


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2011)

Air


----------



## JSR OP (9 Jun 2011)

Supply


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2011)

teacher


----------



## eurowing (9 Jun 2011)

Student


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2011)

Monitor


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2011)

computer


----------



## eurowing (9 Jun 2011)

weenie


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2011)

roast


----------



## Jeremy360 (10 Jun 2011)

Gravy


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jun 2011)

Beef


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2011)

Stew


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Jun 2011)

Chowder


----------



## SoldierInAYear (10 Jun 2011)

Clam


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Jun 2011)

Seafood


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Jun 2011)

Lobster


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Jun 2011)

Crab


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Jun 2011)

Hermit


----------



## eurowing (11 Jun 2011)

Anti-social


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jun 2011)

loner


----------



## missing1 (11 Jun 2011)

Euchre


----------



## JSR OP (11 Jun 2011)

Bower


----------



## eurowing (12 Jun 2011)

Jack


----------



## Robert0288 (12 Jun 2011)

ace of spades


----------



## JSR OP (12 Jun 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> ace



Mace


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jun 2011)

Riot


----------



## Sigger (13 Jun 2011)

act


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Jun 2011)

childish


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jun 2011)

Bloc  (Quebecois)


----------



## SoldierInAYear (13 Jun 2011)

Party


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Jun 2011)

Drunk


----------



## mariomike (14 Jun 2011)

tank


----------



## RememberanceDay (14 Jun 2011)

Russian 

(personal experience)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Dressing


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Jun 2011)

Uniform


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jun 2011)

Same


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

similar


----------



## Sigger (15 Jun 2011)

figures


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Jun 2011)

Numbers


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

letters


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

Correspondence


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Course


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

inspection


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

airport


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

Air Force


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

pilot


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Project


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

School


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

Conan


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

barbarian


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

viking


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

Minnesota


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Gopher  (Golden)


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

Caddy


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Shack


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

Meaford


----------



## kawa11 (16 Jun 2011)

georgian


----------



## Lowlander (16 Jun 2011)

Bay


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Jun 2011)

Leaf


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

spring ( automotive )


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

Suspension


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

bridge


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2011)

layer


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

cake


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Jun 2011)

Sweet


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jun 2011)

Spot


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Jun 2011)

On


----------



## kawa11 (16 Jun 2011)

off


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jun 2011)

DEET


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

Mosquito


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Jun 2011)

Buzz


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

cut


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

slice


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

finger


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jun 2011)

Paint


----------



## trigger324 (16 Jun 2011)

(by) numbers


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 Jun 2011)

letters


----------



## trigger324 (16 Jun 2011)

stacks


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jun 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## trigger324 (16 Jun 2011)

batter


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

hit


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Jun 2011)

strike


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jun 2011)

Postal


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

worker


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Jun 2011)

construction


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2011)

destruction


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Jun 2011)

ports


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Jun 2011)

tawny


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 Jun 2011)

Bay


----------



## eurowing (17 Jun 2011)

Harbour


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jun 2011)

Safe


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 Jun 2011)

Tea


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2011)

Bag


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 Jun 2011)

dunk


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jun 2011)

Tank


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

abbot


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Jun 2011)

costello


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2011)

funny!


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

laugh


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 Jun 2011)

mouse


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

mice


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

^LOL
I was thinking that _as_ I typed it.


Depression


----------



## RememberanceDay (18 Jun 2011)

Sickness


----------



## Tollis (18 Jun 2011)

Health


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2011)

( and ) safety


----------



## Tollis (18 Jun 2011)

Danger


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

pay


----------



## Lowlander (18 Jun 2011)

Cash


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

johnny


----------



## Lowlander (18 Jun 2011)

Horton


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

Tim's


----------



## Lowlander (18 Jun 2011)

Roll-up


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

rim


----------



## Lowlander (18 Jun 2011)

[rim] fire


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

shot


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2011)

glass


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

break


----------



## Lowlander (18 Jun 2011)

prison


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

scofield (sp?)


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2011)

( Schofield ) Barracks


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

sleep


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jun 2011)

Goodnight


----------



## RememberanceDay (18 Jun 2011)

Morning


----------



## SoldierInAYear (19 Jun 2011)

Wood


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jun 2011)

Fire


----------



## Lowlander (19 Jun 2011)

incoming


----------



## eurowing (19 Jun 2011)

e-mail


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2011)

spam


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jun 2011)

(and) eggs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE     ;D


----------



## CFR FCS (19 Jun 2011)

Green (eggs and ham)


----------



## 421_434_226 (19 Jun 2011)

Irish Coffee


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

breakfast


----------



## ReneeClaude (19 Jun 2011)

Bacon


----------



## Tollis (19 Jun 2011)

pork


----------



## eurowing (19 Jun 2011)

chop


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

knife


----------



## eurowing (19 Jun 2011)

edge


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

u2


----------



## Lowlander (19 Jun 2011)

Band


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jun 2011)

aid


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jun 2011)

Help


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jun 2011)

SOS


----------



## Lowlander (19 Jun 2011)

Titanic


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jun 2011)

Iceberg


----------



## JSR OP (20 Jun 2011)

Lettuce


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

head


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jun 2011)

Cheese


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2011)

whine


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

cry  :'(


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Jun 2011)

baby


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

newborn


----------



## Lowlander (20 Jun 2011)

Calf


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

leg


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jun 2011)

Wing  (KFC)


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Jun 2011)

Aircraft


----------



## Lowlander (20 Jun 2011)

F35


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jun 2011)

Superiority


----------



## Lowlander (20 Jun 2011)

rank


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

title


----------



## Lowlander (20 Jun 2011)

Book


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

end


----------



## Lowlander (21 Jun 2011)

last


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jun 2011)

Supper


----------



## Lowlander (21 Jun 2011)

Judas


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2011)

Priest


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2011)

church


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2011)

Holy


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Jun 2011)

Grail


----------



## Tollis (21 Jun 2011)

Python


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Jun 2011)

Lancelot


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2011)

Sir


----------



## GnyHwy (21 Jun 2011)

ni 

As in  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTQfGd3G6dg

Tee hee hee.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2011)

Knights


----------



## Sigger (21 Jun 2011)

chivalry


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2011)

dead


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jun 2011)

Head


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Jun 2011)

Bathroom


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

shake


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2011)

Twice


----------



## dh101 (21 Jun 2011)

winkel


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

I have no idea what "winkel" is.. ???


word: Henry


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jun 2011)

King


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

queen


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Jun 2011)

Elizabeth


----------



## Tollis (21 Jun 2011)

Second


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2011)

First


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Jun 2011)

Third


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

stolen


----------



## Lowlander (21 Jun 2011)

base


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Jun 2011)

Borden


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

PM


----------



## GnyHwy (21 Jun 2011)

secret


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

whisper


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2011)

(to a) scream


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

ghostface


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jun 2011)

Amy   (Winehouse)


----------



## blackberet17 (22 Jun 2011)

cancelled (the rest of her tour)


----------



## Sigger (22 Jun 2011)

flight


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jun 2011)

risk


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

chance


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jun 2011)

Monopoly


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jun 2011)

Cartel


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jun 2011)

K-tel


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

telephone


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jun 2011)

cellphone


----------



## Sigger (22 Jun 2011)

bill  :threat:


----------



## Tollis (22 Jun 2011)

Money


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

cream


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jun 2011)

pie


----------



## Tollis (22 Jun 2011)

Apple


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

[Steve] Jobs


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jun 2011)

hand


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2011)

Foot


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jun 2011)

Yard


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 Jun 2011)

Back


----------



## Delaney1986 (23 Jun 2011)

Door


----------



## Tollis (23 Jun 2011)

screen


----------



## Sigger (23 Jun 2011)

shot


----------



## Tollis (23 Jun 2011)

wound


----------



## kawa11 (23 Jun 2011)

spin


----------



## blackberet17 (23 Jun 2011)

media


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2011)

circus


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jun 2011)

Shrine


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2011)

mini-bike


----------



## Sigger (23 Jun 2011)

ridiculous


----------



## Delaney1986 (24 Jun 2011)

politicians


----------



## Lowlander (24 Jun 2011)

Talking


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2011)

Lying


----------



## ReneeClaude (24 Jun 2011)

Push up  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2011)

bra  >


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2011)

Less


----------



## Lowlander (24 Jun 2011)

More


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2011)

Fun


----------



## kawa11 (24 Jun 2011)

Run


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2011)

Forrest


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Jun 2011)

Gump


----------



## kawa11 (24 Jun 2011)

shrimp


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2011)

Barby    (BBQ)


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

steak


----------



## Lowlander (25 Jun 2011)

Cow


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2011)

-bell


----------



## Tollis (25 Jun 2011)

Alarm


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2011)

false


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jun 2011)

Teeth


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

white


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

Black


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

night


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

Stars


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

twinkle


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

Graduation


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jun 2011)

PASSED!!


----------



## kawa11 (26 Jun 2011)

fail


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jun 2011)

Epic


----------



## JSR OP (26 Jun 2011)

Journey


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2011)

voyage


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Jun 2011)

Franciais


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jun 2011)

Quebec


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Jun 2011)

New Brunswick


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jun 2011)

Acadien


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Jun 2011)

Accordion


----------



## kawa11 (26 Jun 2011)

slinky


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jun 2011)

Stinky


----------



## Jacqueline (26 Jun 2011)

cheese


----------



## gcclarke (27 Jun 2011)

Pizza


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jun 2011)

Grease


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2011)

hair


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jun 2011)

less


----------



## JSR OP (27 Jun 2011)

More


----------



## ReneeClaude (27 Jun 2011)

Mine


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2011)

laying


----------



## ReneeClaude (27 Jun 2011)

Eggs


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jun 2011)

Scrambled


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jun 2011)

Interceptors


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2011)

Ford


----------



## Delaney1986 (27 Jun 2011)

Nascar


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jun 2011)

Boring


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Jun 2011)

Exciting


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jun 2011)

(..and) NEW


----------



## kawa11 (29 Jun 2011)

[...and] improved!


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jun 2011)

repackaged.


----------



## murrdawg (30 Jun 2011)

Recycle


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jun 2011)

Cans


----------



## SoldierInAYear (30 Jun 2011)

SPAM (ham)


----------



## ReneeClaude (30 Jun 2011)

Email


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Jun 2011)

Outlook


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jun 2011)

Saskatchewan


----------



## JSR OP (1 Jul 2011)

Nothing


----------



## ReneeClaude (1 Jul 2011)

Else


----------



## Tollis (1 Jul 2011)

who


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Jul 2011)

kinks


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2011)

Lola


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2011)

Lolita


----------



## murrdawg (2 Jul 2011)

Senorita


----------



## Tollis (2 Jul 2011)

expensive


----------



## SoldierInAYear (2 Jul 2011)

Apple (electronics)


----------



## Delaney1986 (2 Jul 2011)

core


----------



## Lowlander (2 Jul 2011)

Planet


----------



## Delaney1986 (2 Jul 2011)

Pluto


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2011)

Dog


----------



## ReneeClaude (3 Jul 2011)

Chow


----------



## Spanky (3 Jul 2011)

food?


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jul 2011)

Water


----------



## JSR OP (3 Jul 2011)

World


----------



## VIChris (3 Jul 2011)

Wide


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jul 2011)

Vast


----------



## ReneeClaude (4 Jul 2011)

Ocean


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jul 2011)

Saltwater


----------



## VIChris (4 Jul 2011)

TAFFY!


----------



## Delaney1986 (4 Jul 2011)

Daffy Duck!


----------



## SoldierInAYear (4 Jul 2011)

toons


----------



## Delaney1986 (4 Jul 2011)

Marvin


----------



## mariomike (4 Jul 2011)

Gardens


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2011)

Boboli


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Jul 2011)

Pizza

(I admit, I had to google baboli)


----------



## Sigger (5 Jul 2011)

hut


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jul 2011)

Shack



			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> (I admit, I had to google baboli)



Why did youy Google b*a*boli?


----------



## Delaney1986 (5 Jul 2011)

rat


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2011)

Pack


----------



## ReneeClaude (5 Jul 2011)

Ruck


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jul 2011)

Satchel


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Jul 2011)

Purse


----------



## ReneeClaude (6 Jul 2011)

Empty


----------



## buck13 (6 Jul 2011)

space


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jul 2011)

Cadet


----------



## mariomike (6 Jul 2011)

Cleaners


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Jul 2011)

Matt (laundry)


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jul 2011)

Damon


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jul 2011)

Private


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2011)

property


----------



## Tollis (12 Jul 2011)

Land


----------



## ReneeClaude (12 Jul 2011)

Air


----------



## SoldierInAYear (12 Jul 2011)

Water


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2011)

element


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jul 2011)

Stove


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Jul 2011)

Top


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2011)

Yo-yo


----------



## FactorXYZ (12 Jul 2011)

Ma


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2011)

Bell


----------



## ReneeClaude (12 Jul 2011)

Jolie


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jul 2011)

Adopt


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Jul 2011)

(the) Position


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jul 2011)

Pole


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2011)

North


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2011)

Sea


----------



## ReneeClaude (15 Jul 2011)

Sick


----------



## murrdawg (15 Jul 2011)

Healthy


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Jul 2011)

Athlete


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jul 2011)

Foot


----------



## SoldierInAYear (16 Jul 2011)

Shoes


----------



## Tollis (16 Jul 2011)

Running


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jul 2011)

Man


----------



## Supra (16 Jul 2011)

Schwarzeneggar


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Jul 2011)

Governor


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Jul 2011)

General


----------



## mariomike (16 Jul 2011)

Tire


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jul 2011)

Rim


----------



## Ayrsayle (17 Jul 2011)

shot


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jul 2011)

Tequila


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2011)

Sheila


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2011)

Aussie


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jul 2011)

Bushtucker


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Jul 2011)

Granvilleannie


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Jul 2011)

Granville Island


----------



## SoldierInAYear (19 Jul 2011)

Boat


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2011)

Ferry


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jul 2011)

Crossing


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2011)

guard


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Jul 2011)

Prison.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2011)

riot


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2011)

Hooligans


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2011)

shenanigans


----------



## Delaney1986 (19 Jul 2011)

Mulligan!


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jul 2011)

golf


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jul 2011)

Tiger


----------



## army n navy medic (19 Jul 2011)

Beer


----------



## Spanky (19 Jul 2011)

pretzel


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2011)

Schnitzel


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jul 2011)

Oktoberfest


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Jul 2011)

Summerfest


----------



## Delaney1986 (22 Jul 2011)

Evolve


----------



## GnyHwy (22 Jul 2011)

Darwin


----------



## gcclarke (23 Jul 2011)

(HMS) Beagle


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2011)

Snoopy


----------



## Rheostatic (23 Jul 2011)

Woodstock


----------



## JSR OP (23 Jul 2011)

Music


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jul 2011)

Note


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jul 2011)

Excused


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2011)

duty


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jul 2011)

Driver


----------



## Sapplicant (23 Jul 2011)

Screw.


----------



## RememberanceDay (23 Jul 2011)

You

(Sorry... Couldn't resist...)


----------



## JSR OP (23 Jul 2011)

Tube


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2011)

transistor


----------



## Ayrsayle (23 Jul 2011)

Radio


----------



## mariomike (23 Jul 2011)

chatter


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Jul 2011)

box


(it's what my parents called me...)


----------



## mariomike (24 Jul 2011)

lunch


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jul 2011)

Bag


----------



## mariomike (24 Jul 2011)

lady


----------



## Ayrsayle (24 Jul 2011)

bug


----------



## kawa11 (24 Jul 2011)

mosquito


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jul 2011)

Hurricane


----------



## ReneeClaude (25 Jul 2011)

Florida


----------



## Jimmy_D (25 Jul 2011)

oranges


----------



## ReneeClaude (25 Jul 2011)

Apples


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jul 2011)

Candy


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2011)

cotton


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jul 2011)

Cloth


----------



## Ayrsayle (26 Jul 2011)

Tunic


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Jul 2011)

Discreet


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jul 2011)

Obvious


----------



## Supra (28 Jul 2011)

comb-over


----------



## Ayrsayle (28 Jul 2011)

concealing


----------



## Jimmy_D (28 Jul 2011)

underwear


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Jul 2011)

Armour.


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jul 2011)

Armadillo


----------



## JSR OP (28 Jul 2011)

Export (Molson)


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Jul 2011)

ALE


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (28 Jul 2011)

BEER


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jul 2011)

Sandwich    (barley)


----------



## canada94 (28 Jul 2011)

MORE BEER


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (29 Jul 2011)

Canadian


----------



## trigger324 (29 Jul 2011)

Bacon


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jul 2011)

Strip


----------



## trigger324 (29 Jul 2011)

club


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2011)

caveman


----------



## trigger324 (29 Jul 2011)

captain


----------



## Jimmy_D (29 Jul 2011)

commando


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Jul 2011)

Raid.


----------



## Ayrsayle (29 Jul 2011)

Ants


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jul 2011)

Army


----------



## gcclarke (30 Jul 2011)

Green


----------



## Dou You (30 Jul 2011)

mean


----------



## armyvern (30 Jul 2011)

machine


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Jul 2011)

Espresso


----------



## Ayrsayle (30 Jul 2011)

sludge


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Jul 2011)

Suffield


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Aug 2011)

Suffering


----------



## krustyrl (2 Aug 2011)

Power-point


----------



## Jimmy_D (2 Aug 2011)

death


----------



## rmc_wannabe (2 Aug 2011)

Life


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2011)

magazine


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2011)

ammunition


----------



## krustyrl (2 Aug 2011)

Bomb


----------



## Jimmy_D (2 Aug 2011)

improvised


----------



## krustyrl (2 Aug 2011)

Comedy


----------



## Jimmy_D (2 Aug 2011)

tv


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Aug 2011)

rot


----------



## Tollis (2 Aug 2011)

compost


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (3 Aug 2011)

garbage


----------



## CFR FCS (3 Aug 2011)

can


----------



## krustyrl (3 Aug 2011)

lid


----------



## Dou You (3 Aug 2011)

bucket


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Aug 2011)

puke


----------



## Ayrsayle (3 Aug 2011)

cleanup


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2011)

aisle 3


----------



## gcclarke (4 Aug 2011)

Peanut Butter


----------



## Jimmy_D (4 Aug 2011)

Jelly


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2011)

Time   (Family Guy )


----------



## Jimmy_D (4 Aug 2011)

square


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2011)

Shaped


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2011)

charge


----------



## Jimmy_D (4 Aug 2011)

battery


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Aug 2011)

charger


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2011)

Dodge


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Aug 2011)

Lemon


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Aug 2011)

Grass.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2011)

lawn


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Aug 2011)

Bowling!


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2011)

Balls


----------



## Ayrsayle (4 Aug 2011)

Tennis


----------



## Jacqueline (5 Aug 2011)

Tenerife


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Aug 2011)

vacation.


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2011)

Christmas


----------



## Jimmy_D (5 Aug 2011)

hangovers


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Aug 2011)

remedies


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Aug 2011)

solution


----------



## Jimmy_D (5 Aug 2011)

saline


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2011)

Drip


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Aug 2011)

nose


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Aug 2011)

plug


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2011)

Butt


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Aug 2011)

Rear.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Aug 2011)

gear


----------



## Jimmy_D (6 Aug 2011)

up


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2011)

Flaps


----------



## Jimmy_D (7 Aug 2011)

wings


----------



## BadgerTrapper (7 Aug 2011)

Detroit


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2011)

Pistons


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Aug 2011)

engine


----------



## BadgerTrapper (7 Aug 2011)

Diesel


----------



## JSR OP (7 Aug 2011)

Bio


----------



## jparkin (7 Aug 2011)

Chem


----------



## JSR OP (7 Aug 2011)

Queens


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2011)

King  (...of)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Aug 2011)

Lear


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Aug 2011)

creepy


----------



## BadgerTrapper (8 Aug 2011)

Lovecraftian.


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Aug 2011)

Unanswered    ???


----------



## Jimmy_D (8 Aug 2011)

Telephone


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 Aug 2011)

Switchboard


----------



## RememberanceDay (8 Aug 2011)

Operator


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2011)

Vehicle


----------



## Jimmy_D (8 Aug 2011)

accident


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2011)

discharge


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Aug 2011)

fire


----------



## RememberanceDay (9 Aug 2011)

Pyromaniac


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2011)

Criminal


----------



## AMcLeod (9 Aug 2011)

jail


----------



## Jimmy_D (9 Aug 2011)

Time


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2011)

Traveller


----------



## Dovely74 (9 Aug 2011)

checks


----------



## missing1 (9 Aug 2011)

Balances


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2011)

Scales


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2011)

justice


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Aug 2011)

44-40(Pistol/sixgun)


----------



## opp550 (9 Aug 2011)

Desert (Eagle)


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2011)

Rats


----------



## opp550 (9 Aug 2011)

dang


----------



## krustyrl (10 Aug 2011)

Ding


----------



## JSR OP (10 Aug 2011)

Dong


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Aug 2011)

Doorbell


----------



## Rheostatic (10 Aug 2011)

Ring


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Aug 2011)

(ring)-a-ding


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Aug 2011)

dong


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2011)

Jeremy  ;D


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Aug 2011)

Anonymous


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Aug 2011)

who


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Aug 2011)

Nobody


----------



## opp550 (11 Aug 2011)

knows


----------



## RememberanceDay (11 Aug 2011)

ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Jimmy_D (11 Aug 2011)

everything


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Aug 2011)

nothing


----------



## Lowlander (12 Aug 2011)

empty


----------



## Jimmy_D (12 Aug 2011)

full


----------



## mariomike (12 Aug 2011)

moon


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2011)

Dust


----------



## Jimmy_D (12 Aug 2011)

GUNDI GAR


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Aug 2011)

Sandbox


----------



## Jimmy_D (12 Aug 2011)

cats


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2011)

Broadway


----------



## Jimmy_D (12 Aug 2011)

XXX


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2011)

pRon


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Aug 2011)

Prawn


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Aug 2011)

Shrimp


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Aug 2011)

boat


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Aug 2011)

warship


----------



## Neolithium (12 Aug 2011)

Galleon


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2011)

Tug


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Aug 2011)

(of) War


That is the third time you have mentioned "tug" krustyrl!!


----------



## JSR OP (12 Aug 2011)

Dogs (of)


----------



## krustyrl (16 Aug 2011)

Breakfast


@ Sigs Pig.....completely innocent - honestly.!        :facepalm:


----------



## blackberet17 (16 Aug 2011)

Bacon!!!


----------



## Ayrsayle (17 Aug 2011)

Canadian


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2011)

Molson


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2011)

beer


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2011)

....thirsty


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Aug 2011)

Hydrogen-dioxide.


----------



## krustyrl (22 Aug 2011)

ice


----------



## Rheostatic (25 Aug 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> ice


Vanilla


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Aug 2011)

Coke


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Aug 2011)

Soda


----------



## missing1 (26 Aug 2011)

pop


----------



## JSR OP (26 Aug 2011)

Ma (&)


----------



## krustyrl (28 Aug 2011)

Kettle


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2011)

corn


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2011)

cob


----------



## krustyrl (28 Aug 2011)

pipe


----------



## JSR OP (28 Aug 2011)

Cleaner


----------



## krustyrl (29 Aug 2011)

oven


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Aug 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Aug 2011)

Italy


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2011)

boot


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2011)

lace


----------



## JSR OP (30 Aug 2011)

Lice


----------



## Rheostatic (31 Aug 2011)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Lice


Nits


----------



## krustyrl (31 Aug 2011)

Wit


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Aug 2011)

wag


----------



## Mikhail (1 Sep 2011)

bag


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Sep 2011)

lunch


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Sep 2011)

box


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Sep 2011)

cutter


----------



## JSR OP (1 Sep 2011)

Sailboat


----------



## LineJumper (1 Sep 2011)

surf


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Sep 2011)

clam


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2011)

chowder


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Sep 2011)

Head


----------



## JSR OP (2 Sep 2011)

toilet


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Sep 2011)

plumber


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Sep 2011)

Pornstar


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Sep 2011)

Debbie


----------



## GnyHwy (3 Sep 2011)

Does


----------



## krustyrl (3 Sep 2011)

Dallas


----------



## VIChris (4 Sep 2011)

Stars


----------



## Dou You (4 Sep 2011)

Hollywood


----------



## krustyrl (5 Sep 2011)

Bollywood


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2011)

India


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Sep 2011)

Asia


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Sep 2011)

Carrera  >


----------



## GnyHwy (6 Sep 2011)

Porsche   :nana:


----------



## Dou You (6 Sep 2011)

stripper


----------



## Dochall (6 Sep 2011)

Pole


----------



## JSR OP (6 Sep 2011)

Position


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Sep 2011)

Adopt


----------



## Dou You (6 Sep 2011)

child


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Sep 2011)

poster


----------



## gt102 (6 Sep 2011)

Movie


----------



## krustyrl (6 Sep 2011)

Trailer


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Sep 2011)

Trash


----------



## krustyrl (6 Sep 2011)

Bin


----------



## RememberanceDay (6 Sep 2011)

Osama


----------



## murrdawg (7 Sep 2011)

Obama


----------



## Sigger (7 Sep 2011)

Administration


----------



## gt102 (7 Sep 2011)

Paperwork


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Sep 2011)

Files


----------



## Dou You (7 Sep 2011)

X


----------



## SoldierInAYear (7 Sep 2011)

X-ray


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2011)

Scan


----------



## JSR OP (7 Sep 2011)

Probe


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2011)

Alien


----------



## Jimmy_D (8 Sep 2011)

ufo


----------



## JSR OP (8 Sep 2011)

Nevada


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Sep 2011)

Sagebrush


----------



## lethalLemon (8 Sep 2011)

bush


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2011)

George


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Sep 2011)

curious


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Sep 2011)

Investigate


----------



## murrdawg (8 Sep 2011)

Exfoliate


----------



## krustyrl (8 Sep 2011)

Perforate


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2011)

ulcer


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Sep 2011)

CFLRS


----------



## GnyHwy (9 Sep 2011)

learning


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2011)

curve


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Sep 2011)

bell


----------



## JSR OP (9 Sep 2011)

ma


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2011)

Mother


----------



## Dou You (9 Sep 2011)

Trucker


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Sep 2011)

Pigpen


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2011)

Peanuts


----------



## Dou You (10 Sep 2011)

salty


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2011)

Pork


----------



## JSR OP (11 Sep 2011)

Ham


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Sep 2011)

bone


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2011)

Head


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Sep 2011)

Toilet


----------



## SoldierInAYear (11 Sep 2011)

Washroom


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2011)

attendant


----------



## krustyrl (12 Sep 2011)

Flight


----------



## Dou You (12 Sep 2011)

Fight (or)


----------



## krustyrl (12 Sep 2011)

Club


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2011)

Med


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Sep 2011)

Coverage


----------



## krustyrl (13 Sep 2011)

Cornwallis             :facepalm:


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Sep 2011)

Closed  :'(


----------



## Sigger (15 Sep 2011)

circuit


----------



## JSR OP (15 Sep 2011)

short


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2011)

Changed


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Sep 2011)

metamorphosis


----------



## SoldierInAYear (15 Sep 2011)

growth


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2011)

hormones


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Sep 2011)

estrogen


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Sep 2011)

crazy


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2011)

Horse


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Sep 2011)

legs


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Sep 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## krustyrl (16 Sep 2011)

(Cheap) ...Sunglasses


----------



## SoldierInAYear (17 Sep 2011)

Bomb


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2011)

Run


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (18 Sep 2011)

DMC


----------



## JSR OP (18 Sep 2011)

Old


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2011)

Spice


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Sep 2011)

girls.....


----------



## JSR OP (18 Sep 2011)

Bond


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Sep 2011)

covalent


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2011)

Google


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Sep 2011)

Ask Jeeves


----------



## JSR OP (18 Sep 2011)

Butler


----------



## gt102 (18 Sep 2011)

Alfred


----------



## krustyrl (18 Sep 2011)

Allred


----------



## gt102 (18 Sep 2011)

redrum


----------



## SoldierInAYear (18 Sep 2011)

murder


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2011)

(by) numbers


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Sep 2011)

Digits


----------



## Dou You (19 Sep 2011)

fingers


----------



## krustyrl (19 Sep 2011)

(The )  .....BIRD


----------



## JSR OP (19 Sep 2011)

Dance


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2011)

Break


----------



## Delaney1986 (19 Sep 2011)

Loose


----------



## JSR OP (19 Sep 2011)

Foot


----------



## wildman0101 (19 Sep 2011)

Anatomy


----------



## krustyrl (19 Sep 2011)

Class


----------



## SoldierInAYear (19 Sep 2011)

School


----------



## gt102 (19 Sep 2011)

Learn


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Sep 2011)

Forget


----------



## JSR OP (20 Sep 2011)

Never


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Sep 2011)

say


----------



## JSR OP (20 Sep 2011)

Goodbye


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Sep 2011)

Hello


----------



## krustyrl (20 Sep 2011)

Stranger


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Sep 2011)

Friend


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Sep 2011)

Benefits


----------



## gt102 (21 Sep 2011)

Career


----------



## Rafterman1 (21 Sep 2011)

Fired


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Sep 2011)

Quit


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Sep 2011)

game


----------



## krustyrl (21 Sep 2011)

over


----------



## Xcalibar (21 Sep 2011)

Turn


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Sep 2011)

Left


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Sep 2011)

Clyde


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2011)

Bonnie


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Sep 2011)

Thompson


----------



## JSR OP (22 Sep 2011)

Tom


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2011)

turkey


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Sep 2011)

Stuffing


----------



## krustyrl (22 Sep 2011)

snooze


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Sep 2011)

button


----------



## Jimmy_D (22 Sep 2011)

shirt


----------



## dale622 (22 Sep 2011)

stain


----------



## JSR OP (22 Sep 2011)

remover


----------



## krustyrl (22 Sep 2011)

Wart


----------



## lstpierre (22 Sep 2011)

Hog


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2011)

Harley


----------



## JSR OP (22 Sep 2011)

Toolbox


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Sep 2011)

wrench


----------



## SoldierInAYear (22 Sep 2011)

torque


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Sep 2011)

Power


----------



## krustyrl (22 Sep 2011)

Outage


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Sep 2011)

Procreate


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2011)

NOT!!!!!    ;D


----------



## Dissident (22 Sep 2011)

What-EVAR!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (23 Sep 2011)

Bucket


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2011)

Brigade


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Sep 2011)

light


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Sep 2011)

speed


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2011)

Demon


----------



## JSR OP (23 Sep 2011)

Angel


----------



## Jammer (23 Sep 2011)

Food


----------



## krustyrl (24 Sep 2011)

Cake


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Sep 2011)

Fat


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Sep 2011)

cat


----------



## krustyrl (24 Sep 2011)

Kitty


----------



## missing1 (24 Sep 2011)

Litter


----------



## JSR OP (25 Sep 2011)

Stretcher


----------



## gt102 (25 Sep 2011)

Wambulance.


----------



## GnyHwy (25 Sep 2011)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Wambulance.



Waramedic


----------



## JSR OP (25 Sep 2011)

Wowzers


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2011)

Gee


----------



## Rogo (26 Sep 2011)

Jesus


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Sep 2011)

crucified


----------



## krustyrl (26 Sep 2011)

Nail


----------



## JSR OP (26 Sep 2011)

Board


----------



## Sigger (26 Sep 2011)

schools


----------



## krustyrl (27 Sep 2011)

Tutor


----------



## JSR OP (27 Sep 2011)

Snowbird


----------



## krustyrl (27 Sep 2011)

Formation


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Sep 2011)

parade


----------



## krustyrl (27 Sep 2011)

Boots


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2011)

Recruits


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2011)

punishment


----------



## krustyrl (27 Sep 2011)

strap


----------



## Dou You (28 Sep 2011)

chin


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2011)

whisker


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2011)

Razor


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2011)

Nick


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Sep 2011)

Nolte


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Sep 2011)

Drunk


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2011)

punch


----------



## Sigger (29 Sep 2011)

Love


----------



## Strike (29 Sep 2011)

Bug


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2011)

Juice


----------



## JSR OP (29 Sep 2011)

'roids


----------



## Dou You (29 Sep 2011)

rage


----------



## krustyrl (3 Oct 2011)

anger


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2011)

management


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2011)

Upper


----------



## Dou You (3 Oct 2011)

cut


----------



## krustyrl (3 Oct 2011)

out


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Oct 2011)

Release


----------



## Nault_army (3 Oct 2011)

Fish !


----------



## krustyrl (3 Oct 2011)

guts


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Oct 2011)

Knife


----------



## krustyrl (3 Oct 2011)

blade


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Oct 2011)

Command


----------



## Dou You (4 Oct 2011)

chain


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2011)

Saw


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Oct 2011)

Movie


----------



## JSR OP (4 Oct 2011)

Scary


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2011)

spice


----------



## Fotoshark (4 Oct 2011)

Rack


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Oct 2011)

Torture


----------



## McG (4 Oct 2011)

Medieval


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2011)

Armour


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Oct 2011)

Panzer


----------



## McG (4 Oct 2011)

Leopard


----------



## SoldierInAYear (4 Oct 2011)

German


----------



## McG (4 Oct 2011)

jäger


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Oct 2011)

Shots


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Oct 2011)

fired


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2011)

unemployed


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Oct 2011)

Student


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 Oct 2011)

Debt.


----------



## JSR OP (8 Oct 2011)

Credit


----------



## missing1 (8 Oct 2011)

Card


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2011)

Joker


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Oct 2011)

Batman


----------



## PJGary (8 Oct 2011)

Night


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2011)

stalker




 :RstTrky:


----------



## JSR OP (8 Oct 2011)

Cyber


----------



## missing1 (8 Oct 2011)

Space


----------



## SoldierInAYear (8 Oct 2011)

Ship


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2011)

Shore


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Oct 2011)

Radio


----------



## JSR OP (9 Oct 2011)

Operator


----------



## krustyrl (9 Oct 2011)

telephone


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Oct 2011)

microphone


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Oct 2011)

wireless


----------



## JSR OP (10 Oct 2011)

Connection


----------



## missing1 (10 Oct 2011)

French


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Oct 2011)

Toast


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 Oct 2011)

Bacon.


----------



## krustyrl (10 Oct 2011)

tomato


----------



## JSR OP (10 Oct 2011)

Paste


----------



## PJGary (10 Oct 2011)

Teeth


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2011)

British


----------



## PJGary (10 Oct 2011)

Tea


----------



## krustyrl (10 Oct 2011)

Party


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2011)

animal


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Oct 2011)

position


----------



## McG (11 Oct 2011)

key


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Oct 2011)

hole


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Oct 2011)

Nineteenth


----------



## McG (11 Oct 2011)

Birthday


----------



## Arctic Acorn (11 Oct 2011)

Suit


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Oct 2011)

black


----------



## Dou You (11 Oct 2011)

bird


----------



## missing1 (11 Oct 2011)

brain


----------



## Arctic Acorn (11 Oct 2011)

dump


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Oct 2011)

unload


----------



## JSR OP (11 Oct 2011)

Dump


----------



## McG (11 Oct 2011)

truck


----------



## krustyrl (11 Oct 2011)

gun-rack


----------



## JSR OP (11 Oct 2011)

Redneck


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Oct 2011)

Beer


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2011)

belly


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Oct 2011)

Fat


----------



## McG (12 Oct 2011)

bacon


----------



## JSR OP (12 Oct 2011)

Bits


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Oct 2011)

and bites


----------



## Arctic Acorn (12 Oct 2011)

dust


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Oct 2011)

Swiffer


----------



## McG (12 Oct 2011)

picker


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2011)

upper


----------



## Dou You (12 Oct 2011)

cut


----------



## Nault_army (12 Oct 2011)

Vegetables  :nod: <3


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2011)

minerals


----------



## cupper (13 Oct 2011)

animals


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Oct 2011)

Band


----------



## Dou You (13 Oct 2011)

elastic


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2011)

rubber


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Oct 2011)

sex


----------



## Nault_army (13 Oct 2011)

Pregnancy


----------



## cupper (13 Oct 2011)

Ooops!


----------



## krustyrl (13 Oct 2011)

D'ohh.!!!     :facepalm:


----------



## PJGary (13 Oct 2011)

Doughnuts!


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Oct 2011)

Police


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2011)

Roxanne


----------



## JSR OP (14 Oct 2011)

Roxy!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2011)

roller


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Oct 2011)

Steam


----------



## army n navy medic (14 Oct 2011)

Whistle


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2011)

Beer!   :cheers:


----------



## krustyrl (14 Oct 2011)

suds


----------



## JSR OP (14 Oct 2011)

Laundry

(back in my home town we had a laundrymat called Suds that had a bar in it)  do your laundry and have a pint!


----------



## gcclarke (14 Oct 2011)

Dhobi


----------



## SoldierInAYear (14 Oct 2011)

Clothes


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2011)

Horse


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Oct 2011)

Artillery


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Oct 2011)

Bomber


----------



## Arctic Acorn (15 Oct 2011)

underwear


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2011)

Shorts


----------



## cupper (17 Oct 2011)

Longs


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Oct 2011)

yearns


----------



## JSR OP (18 Oct 2011)

Desires


----------



## PJGary (18 Oct 2011)

Pizza


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2011)

face


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Oct 2011)

plant


----------



## Dou You (18 Oct 2011)

egg


----------



## JSR OP (18 Oct 2011)

(over) Easy


----------



## cupper (18 Oct 2011)

cheap


----------



## missing1 (18 Oct 2011)

trick


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2011)

magician


----------



## cupper (18 Oct 2011)

Penn


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Oct 2011)

Pencil


----------



## cupper (18 Oct 2011)

lead


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Oct 2011)

Zeppelin


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2011)

inflated


----------



## SoldierInAYear (18 Oct 2011)

Tire


----------



## JSR OP (18 Oct 2011)

Crappy


----------



## cupper (18 Oct 2011)

diaper


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2011)

rash


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Oct 2011)

reckless


----------



## Dou You (19 Oct 2011)

driving


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Oct 2011)

GO!


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Oct 2011)

time


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Oct 2011)

Tim


----------



## krustyrl (19 Oct 2011)

Tiny


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Oct 2011)

colossal


----------



## Dou You (22 Oct 2011)

Colosseum


----------



## cupper (22 Oct 2011)

gladiators


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Oct 2011)

Bloodsport


----------



## FlyingDutchman (24 Oct 2011)

Insurance


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2011)

scam


----------



## krustyrl (24 Oct 2011)

artist


----------



## McG (24 Oct 2011)

poor


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2011)

house


----------



## krustyrl (24 Oct 2011)

wife


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Oct 2011)

fantasy


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2011)

football


----------



## krustyrl (25 Oct 2011)

Stewie   (Griffin)


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Oct 2011)

Helicopter


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Oct 2011)

spin


----------



## JSR OP (30 Oct 2011)

Cycle


----------



## BadgerTrapper (30 Oct 2011)

French


----------



## cupper (30 Oct 2011)

Fries


----------



## krustyrl (30 Oct 2011)

curly


----------



## JSR OP (31 Oct 2011)

Larry


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2011)

Moe   ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Oct 2011)

Stooge


----------



## McG (31 Oct 2011)

three


----------



## krustyrl (31 Oct 2011)

sheets


----------



## rmc_wannabe (31 Oct 2011)

Sleeep ZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Dou You (31 Oct 2011)

walk


----------



## krustyrl (31 Oct 2011)

wok


----------



## Dou You (31 Oct 2011)

Manchu


----------



## army n navy medic (31 Oct 2011)

China


----------



## krustyrl (31 Oct 2011)

junk                           ( ...as in ship)


----------



## JSR OP (31 Oct 2011)

Mail


----------



## GnyHwy (31 Oct 2011)

chain


----------



## army n navy medic (31 Oct 2011)

link


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2011)

missing


----------



## krustyrl (31 Oct 2011)

tooth


----------



## JSR OP (1 Nov 2011)

Long (in the)


----------



## Dou You (1 Nov 2011)

John


----------



## frank1515 (1 Nov 2011)

Sean


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2011)

Bean


----------



## frank1515 (1 Nov 2011)

Boromir


----------



## murrdawg (1 Nov 2011)

Legolas


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2011)

archery


----------



## frank1515 (1 Nov 2011)

arrow


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2011)

interceptor


----------



## JSR OP (1 Nov 2011)

Fighter


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Nov 2011)

ring


----------



## cupper (1 Nov 2011)

lifetime


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2011)

lifeline


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Nov 2011)

Alcohol (some days anyway)


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Nov 2011)

Memories


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Nov 2011)

Army(old friend's).(nov 11)


----------



## cupper (1 Nov 2011)

(of) one


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2011)

won


----------



## cupper (2 Nov 2011)

ton


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2011)

soup


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2011)

kitchen


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Nov 2011)

Hell's


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Nov 2011)

Bells


----------



## missing1 (2 Nov 2011)

St Marys


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2011)

Huskies


----------



## Nault_army (3 Nov 2011)

Dogs


----------



## cupper (3 Nov 2011)

Red (hots)


----------



## JSR OP (3 Nov 2011)

Riding


----------



## GnyHwy (3 Nov 2011)

troop


----------



## cupper (3 Nov 2011)

F


----------



## krustyrl (3 Nov 2011)

off


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (4 Nov 2011)

on


----------



## Dou You (4 Nov 2011)

time


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2011)

lapse


----------



## jparkin (4 Nov 2011)

Time


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2011)

warp


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Nov 2011)

Frank-N-Furter


----------



## krustyrl (5 Nov 2011)

wiener


----------



## FlyingDutchman (5 Nov 2011)

Watch.


----------



## krustyrl (5 Nov 2011)

dial


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2011)

soap


----------



## Nault_army (5 Nov 2011)

ocean breeze


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Nov 2011)

hurricane


----------



## army n navy medic (5 Nov 2011)

Latren


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Nov 2011)

pisser


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Nov 2011)

Tube


----------



## cupper (5 Nov 2011)

London


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2011)

calling


----------



## JSR OP (6 Nov 2011)

Card


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Nov 2011)

Joker


----------



## FlyingDutchman (6 Nov 2011)

Batman.


----------



## krustyrl (6 Nov 2011)

hero


----------



## trigger324 (6 Nov 2011)

zero


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Nov 2011)

Coke


----------



## JSR OP (6 Nov 2011)

Snuff


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2011)

film


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Nov 2011)

exposed


----------



## JSR OP (8 Nov 2011)

Naked


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2011)

eye


----------



## missing1 (8 Nov 2011)

Black :brit poppy:


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Nov 2011)

pitch


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Nov 2011)

Fastball


----------



## cupper (8 Nov 2011)

Curveball


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Nov 2011)

bender


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2011)

hangover


----------



## McG (8 Nov 2011)

Vegas


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2011)

Pawn (stars)


----------



## twistedfang790 (8 Nov 2011)

cfl


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2011)

bulb


----------



## JSR OP (9 Nov 2011)

tulip


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Nov 2011)

Flower


----------



## missing1 (9 Nov 2011)

Girl


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2011)

friend


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2011)

(or) foe


----------



## krustyrl (10 Nov 2011)

Doe


----------



## BadgerTrapper (10 Nov 2011)

Hunting


----------



## Nault_army (10 Nov 2011)

Rifle


----------



## krustyrl (10 Nov 2011)

bore


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2011)

tide


----------



## JSR OP (11 Nov 2011)

High


----------



## cupper (11 Nov 2011)

low


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Nov 2011)

life


----------



## krustyrl (11 Nov 2011)

scum


----------



## Stevenhh (11 Nov 2011)

Rum


----------



## Nault_army (12 Nov 2011)

alcohol  :blotto:


----------



## krustyrl (12 Nov 2011)

problem


----------



## McG (12 Nov 2011)

solve


----------



## GnyHwy (13 Nov 2011)

calculate


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Nov 2011)

Bearing


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2011)

ball


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Nov 2011)

breaker


----------



## Dou You (15 Nov 2011)

jaw


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2011)

Moose


----------



## missing1 (15 Nov 2011)

head


----------



## cupper (15 Nov 2011)

wet


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2011)

bar


----------



## cupper (16 Nov 2011)

None


----------



## eurowing (16 Nov 2011)

Nun


----------



## krustyrl (16 Nov 2011)

Habit


----------



## missing1 (16 Nov 2011)

Bad


----------



## SoldierInAYear (16 Nov 2011)

Good


----------



## eurowing (16 Nov 2011)

Luck


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2011)

leprechaun


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2011)

rainbow


----------



## eurowing (17 Nov 2011)

Submarine!


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Nov 2011)

Sandwich


----------



## Tuna (17 Nov 2011)

Ham


----------



## krustyrl (17 Nov 2011)

spam


----------



## FlyingDutchman (17 Nov 2011)

Camelot


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2011)

Python


----------



## Tuna (17 Nov 2011)

Witches


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2011)

broom


----------



## eurowing (18 Nov 2011)

Sweep


----------



## Tuna (18 Nov 2011)

mop


----------



## missing1 (18 Nov 2011)

head


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2011)

shot


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2011)

glass


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Nov 2011)

Toast


----------



## Tuna (18 Nov 2011)

jam


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

peanut butter


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2011)

Jiffy


----------



## eurowing (18 Nov 2011)

Snap


----------



## McG (18 Nov 2011)

Ever since then I've been the *Champ*


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Nov 2011)

Blackhawks


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2011)

Down


----------



## Tuna (18 Nov 2011)

Corpsman


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2011)

medic


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Nov 2011)

"Doc"


----------



## Tuna (19 Nov 2011)

morphine


----------



## McG (19 Nov 2011)

painless


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2011)

suicide (is)


----------



## Tuna (19 Nov 2011)

Martinis


----------



## eurowing (20 Nov 2011)

Shaken  ---  (not stirred)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Nov 2011)

Dean (Martin)


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2011)

headmaster


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Nov 2011)

Girlfriend  >


----------



## Tuna (20 Nov 2011)

ex-


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Nov 2011)

Wife


----------



## rmc_wannabe (20 Nov 2011)

Home


----------



## Tuna (20 Nov 2011)

Hearth


----------



## krustyrl (20 Nov 2011)

mantle


----------



## armyrules (20 Nov 2011)

truffles


----------



## Nault_army (20 Nov 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## ReneeClaude (20 Nov 2011)

Chips


----------



## Tuna (20 Nov 2011)

(Eric) Estrada


----------



## eurowing (20 Nov 2011)

Kawasaki


----------



## krustyrl (20 Nov 2011)

Suzuki


----------



## JSR OP (20 Nov 2011)

David


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Nov 2011)

Goliath


----------



## Tuna (20 Nov 2011)

Beetle


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Nov 2011)

Volkswagen


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Nov 2011)

German


----------



## krustyrl (21 Nov 2011)

measles


----------



## rmc_wannabe (21 Nov 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> measles



Kids


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Nov 2011)

PBS (tv)


----------



## Tuna (21 Nov 2011)

Mr. Rogers


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2011)

neighbourhood


----------



## krustyrl (21 Nov 2011)

Village


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Nov 2011)

idiot


----------



## Tuna (21 Nov 2011)

imbecile


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2011)

moron


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

numbskull

(I was about to say something mentioning a certain US politician but I didn't want to start any arguments)


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Nov 2011)

Candy


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

lollipop


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2011)

Temple


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Jewish


----------



## eurowing (22 Nov 2011)

Princess (Zappa)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Composer


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Mozart


----------



## ReneeClaude (22 Nov 2011)

Beethoven


----------



## SoldierInAYear (22 Nov 2011)

Music


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Record


----------



## eurowing (22 Nov 2011)

collection


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Coin


----------



## Dou You (22 Nov 2011)

change


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

spare


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2011)

tire


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2011)

Iron


----------



## Dou You (22 Nov 2011)

pump


----------



## krustyrl (22 Nov 2011)

hydraulic


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2011)

fracturing


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

kneecap


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

Goliathus


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2011)

bugs


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

cockroaches


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

hissing


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Goose


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Nov 2011)

Pinch


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Crab


----------



## JSR OP (23 Nov 2011)

Legs


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

ZZTop


----------



## Jimmy_D (23 Nov 2011)

mustang


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Cadillac (of the skies)


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

Caddy


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Shack


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Nov 2011)

Love (shack)


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Together


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Nov 2011)

procreate


----------



## eurowing (23 Nov 2011)

Babies


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

diaper


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Nov 2011)

incontinent


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

urinary


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

tract


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

digestive


----------



## eurowing (23 Nov 2011)

cookie!!


----------



## ReneeClaude (23 Nov 2011)

Monster


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

Mash


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Hawkeye


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Nov 2011)

pierce


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2011)

Brosnan


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

ABBA


----------



## eurowing (23 Nov 2011)

Disco


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

Ball


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2011)

washer


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2011)

dryer


----------



## Tuna (23 Nov 2011)

kiln


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2011)

potter


----------



## FlyingDutchman (24 Nov 2011)

Wizard


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2011)

Merlin


----------



## gawnewiththewind (24 Nov 2011)

Knights


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2011)

Blue (Knights)


----------



## JSR OP (24 Nov 2011)

Bell


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Nov 2011)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Bell



Rip-Off


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Nov 2011)

Dress (?)


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Nov 2011)

Skirt


----------



## Tuna (24 Nov 2011)

kilt


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Nov 2011)

pleated


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Nov 2011)

Ron Burgandy


----------



## Tuna (24 Nov 2011)

Suits (that make Sinatra look like a hobo)


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2011)

Me


----------



## Tuna (24 Nov 2011)

you


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2011)

tube


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2011)

steak


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Nov 2011)

broiled


----------



## Tuna (24 Nov 2011)

burned


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2011)

crispy


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2011)

critter


----------



## Dou You (24 Nov 2011)

creature


----------



## Tuna (24 Nov 2011)

(black) lagoon


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2011)

Blue


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2011)

bayou


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2011)

Swamp


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2011)

Water


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

fish


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2011)

sticks


----------



## eurowing (25 Nov 2011)

stones


----------



## armyvern (25 Nov 2011)

get some


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

(full metal) jacket


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Nov 2011)

Parka


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

Arctic


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Nov 2011)

Ram (EX)


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2011)

truck


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

pickup


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2011)

line


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

red


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Nov 2011)

stop


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

Hammer time


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2011)

Miller  (..time)


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

light


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Nov 2011)

Fire


----------



## ReneeClaude (25 Nov 2011)

Stand to


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

disagree


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2011)

disavow


----------



## Tuna (25 Nov 2011)

disapprove


----------



## eurowing (26 Nov 2011)

boyfriend


----------



## Nault_army (26 Nov 2011)

love


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2011)

hate


----------



## Tuna (26 Nov 2011)

indifference


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Nov 2011)

Apathy


----------



## Tuna (26 Nov 2011)

death


----------



## JSR OP (26 Nov 2011)

Star


----------



## eurowing (26 Nov 2011)

Polaris


----------



## VIChris (26 Nov 2011)

Ski-Doo


----------



## Nault_army (26 Nov 2011)

Snow


----------



## eurowing (26 Nov 2011)

Horrible!!!!!  (I hate, despise and loath snow)


----------



## Tuna (26 Nov 2011)

Terrible


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Nov 2011)

beautiful


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Nov 2011)

Ugly


----------



## Tuna (26 Nov 2011)

deformed


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Nov 2011)

Quasimodo


----------



## eurowing (27 Nov 2011)

Bells


----------



## JSR OP (27 Nov 2011)

Hell's


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Nov 2011)

brimstone


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2011)

Fire


----------



## ReneeClaude (27 Nov 2011)

Water


----------



## FlyingDutchman (27 Nov 2011)

(Captain) Planet


----------



## Tuna (27 Nov 2011)

universe


----------



## eurowing (27 Nov 2011)

universal


----------



## ReneeClaude (27 Nov 2011)

Studios


----------



## Tuna (27 Nov 2011)

Gel


----------



## ReneeClaude (27 Nov 2011)

Mousse


----------



## Tuna (27 Nov 2011)

chocolate


----------



## eurowing (27 Nov 2011)

bar


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2011)

Crow


----------



## cupper (28 Nov 2011)

Split


----------



## eurowing (28 Nov 2011)

wood


----------



## ReneeClaude (28 Nov 2011)

Cut


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2011)

flowers


----------



## Tuna (28 Nov 2011)

Roses


----------



## Rogo (28 Nov 2011)

smell


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2011)

sense


----------



## eurowing (28 Nov 2011)

perceive


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Nov 2011)

conceive


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2011)

reprieve


----------



## Tuna (28 Nov 2011)

heave


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2011)

dry


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Nov 2011)

moist


----------



## ReneeClaude (28 Nov 2011)

Cake


----------



## FlyingDutchman (28 Nov 2011)

Lie.


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2011)

Lay


----------



## Tuna (28 Nov 2011)

Lei


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2011)

Hawaii


----------



## cupper (28 Nov 2011)

Birthers


----------



## Tuna (28 Nov 2011)

Winners


----------



## eurowing (28 Nov 2011)

Champion


----------



## ReneeClaude (28 Nov 2011)

Breakfast (of)


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2011)

Club


----------



## eurowing (29 Nov 2011)

sandwich


----------



## serenamorrow (29 Nov 2011)

subway


----------



## eurowing (29 Nov 2011)

Tube


----------



## Tuna (29 Nov 2011)

You


----------



## eurowing (29 Nov 2011)

Jerk


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2011)

bait


----------



## Tuna (29 Nov 2011)

Shark


----------



## ReneeClaude (29 Nov 2011)

Attack


----------



## krustyrl (29 Nov 2011)

dog


----------



## ReneeClaude (29 Nov 2011)

Hot


----------



## cupper (29 Nov 2011)

not


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Nov 2011)

Nor


----------



## Tuna (29 Nov 2011)

Way


----------



## cupper (29 Nov 2011)

Fjord


----------



## Tuna (29 Nov 2011)

coast


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 Nov 2011)

rica


----------



## Dou You (30 Nov 2011)

rich


----------



## eurowing (30 Nov 2011)

Gates


----------



## FlyingDutchman (30 Nov 2011)

Computer


----------



## eurowing (30 Nov 2011)

Geek


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Nov 2011)

Intellect.


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Nov 2011)

rational


----------



## eurowing (30 Nov 2011)

calm


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2011)

clam


----------



## Tuna (30 Nov 2011)

oyster


----------



## missing1 (30 Nov 2011)

Bisque


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2011)

risque


----------



## Tuna (30 Nov 2011)

Cisco


----------



## missing1 (30 Nov 2011)

Kid


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Nov 2011)

Sundance


----------



## ReneeClaude (30 Nov 2011)

Moonwalk


----------



## Tuna (30 Nov 2011)

Apollo


----------



## McG (30 Nov 2011)

Thirteen


----------



## Tuna (30 Nov 2011)

Friday


----------



## cupper (30 Nov 2011)

Black


----------



## Nault_army (30 Nov 2011)

Shade


----------



## eurowing (1 Dec 2011)

Tree


----------



## Dou You (1 Dec 2011)

Playoff


----------



## eurowing (1 Dec 2011)

game


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Dec 2011)

Sport


----------



## Tuna (1 Dec 2011)

ping-pong


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Dec 2011)

paddle


----------



## Dou You (1 Dec 2011)

boat


----------



## krustyrl (1 Dec 2011)

load


----------



## eurowing (1 Dec 2011)

cargo


----------



## DogFighting101 (1 Dec 2011)

pants


----------



## JSR OP (1 Dec 2011)

Hot


----------



## krustyrl (1 Dec 2011)

Wings


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Dec 2011)

flap


----------



## Dou You (1 Dec 2011)

jack


----------



## ReneeClaude (1 Dec 2011)

(&) Jill


----------



## JSR OP (1 Dec 2011)

Jock


----------



## Dou You (1 Dec 2011)

cup


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Dec 2011)

Coffee


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2011)

donut


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Dec 2011)

sweeet


----------



## Tuna (1 Dec 2011)

sour


----------



## ReneeClaude (1 Dec 2011)

Grapes


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Dec 2011)

Cool (aid)


----------



## Tuna (1 Dec 2011)

(oh) yeah


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Dec 2011)

Sure


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2011)

positive


----------



## Tuna (2 Dec 2011)

Plus


----------



## missing1 (2 Dec 2011)

Minus


----------



## eurowing (2 Dec 2011)

New


----------



## Tuna (2 Dec 2011)

Old


----------



## FlyingDutchman (2 Dec 2011)

Classic.


----------



## eurowing (2 Dec 2011)

car


----------



## Dou You (2 Dec 2011)

pool


----------



## eurowing (2 Dec 2011)

sports


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2011)

report


----------



## eurowing (2 Dec 2011)

card


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2011)

deck


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Dec 2011)

hit


----------



## Nault_army (2 Dec 2011)

run


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2011)

forest


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2011)

trees


----------



## Tuna (2 Dec 2011)

Bushes


----------



## DogFighting101 (5 Dec 2011)

lamp


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Dec 2011)

shade


----------



## Tuna (5 Dec 2011)

Parasol


----------



## DogFighting101 (5 Dec 2011)

dance


----------



## eurowing (5 Dec 2011)

Prance


----------



## krustyrl (5 Dec 2011)

tip-toe


----------



## eurowing (5 Dec 2011)

lightly


----------



## Nault_army (5 Dec 2011)

feather


----------



## Tuna (5 Dec 2011)

brick


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Dec 2011)

Tonne


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2011)

metric


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Dec 2011)

imperial


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2011)

stormtrooper


----------



## krustyrl (5 Dec 2011)

cyborg


----------



## eurowing (5 Dec 2011)

monster


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2011)

(puttin' on the) Ritz


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2011)

crackers


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Dec 2011)

Cheese


----------



## DogFighting101 (6 Dec 2011)

Melted


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Dec 2011)

dethawed


----------



## DogFighting101 (6 Dec 2011)

Raw


----------



## Tuna (6 Dec 2011)

Sushi


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2011)

weed    (sea- )


----------



## eurowing (6 Dec 2011)

dandelion


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Dec 2011)

Wine


----------



## ReneeClaude (6 Dec 2011)

Cheese


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2011)

ball


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Dec 2011)

game


----------



## cupper (6 Dec 2011)

on


----------



## eurowing (6 Dec 2011)

Target!


----------



## Tuna (6 Dec 2011)

infantry


----------



## cupper (6 Dec 2011)

grunt


----------



## Stevenhh (7 Dec 2011)

Moan.


----------



## eurowing (7 Dec 2011)

pain


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Dec 2011)

breast


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2011)

chicken


----------



## missing1 (7 Dec 2011)

Little


----------



## Tuna (7 Dec 2011)

minuscule


----------



## ReneeClaude (7 Dec 2011)

Gigantic


----------



## Nault_army (7 Dec 2011)

Universe


----------



## cupper (7 Dec 2011)

Restaurant (at the end of the)


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2011)

Tavern             :cheers:


----------



## Tuna (7 Dec 2011)

English


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2011)

language


----------



## Dou You (8 Dec 2011)

coarse


----------



## missing1 (8 Dec 2011)

salt


----------



## ReneeClaude (8 Dec 2011)

Sea


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Dec 2011)

dog


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2011)

companion


----------



## Tuna (8 Dec 2011)

animal


----------



## ReneeClaude (8 Dec 2011)

Party


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Dec 2011)

time


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2011)

hourglass


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2011)

sand


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Dec 2011)

beach


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Dec 2011)

volleyball


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2011)

bikini


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Dec 2011)

atoll


----------



## Tuna (8 Dec 2011)

toll


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2011)

booth  (Willy)


----------



## cupper (8 Dec 2011)

knee (blown)


----------



## Dou You (8 Dec 2011)

cap


----------



## Jacqueline (8 Dec 2011)

patella


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2011)

Nutella


----------



## McG (8 Dec 2011)

nut


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2011)

hazelnut


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Dec 2011)

Coffee


----------



## Tuna (8 Dec 2011)

Panama (joe)


----------



## Armymedic (8 Dec 2011)

Bailey's


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2011)

Cincinatti  (WKRP)


----------



## cupper (8 Dec 2011)

(Johnny) Fever


----------



## Nault_army (9 Dec 2011)

Temperature


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Dec 2011)

Cold


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2011)

Beer


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2011)

Goggles


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Dec 2011)

spectacles


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Dec 2011)

spectacular


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2011)

Amazing


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2011)

grace


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2011)

(Grace) Kelly


----------



## Dou You (9 Dec 2011)

girlfriend


----------



## Tuna (9 Dec 2011)

non-existent


----------



## krustyrl (9 Dec 2011)

bachelor


----------



## Tuna (9 Dec 2011)

pad


----------



## eurowing (10 Dec 2011)

bra


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Dec 2011)

Corset


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

french


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Dec 2011)

Fries


----------



## cupper (10 Dec 2011)

Bud (the Spud)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Dec 2011)

(from the bright red)  mud


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

dirt


----------



## eurowing (10 Dec 2011)

bike


----------



## krustyrl (10 Dec 2011)

gang


----------



## eurowing (10 Dec 2011)

Angels


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Dec 2011)

altitude


----------



## cupper (10 Dec 2011)

atitude


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

latitude


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Dec 2011)

map


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Dec 2011)

grid


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 Dec 2011)

Search


----------



## eurowing (10 Dec 2011)

Rescue


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Dec 2011)

Rangers


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

Speznaz


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Dec 2011)

Training


----------



## eurowing (10 Dec 2011)

Practice


----------



## krustyrl (10 Dec 2011)

perfect


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

nobody


----------



## SoldierInAYear (10 Dec 2011)

somebody


----------



## eurowing (10 Dec 2011)

anybody!


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

Help (I need somebody) Help (but not anybody)


----------



## cupper (10 Dec 2011)

useless


----------



## Tuna (11 Dec 2011)

Jaw Harp


----------



## eurowing (11 Dec 2011)

Music~~  (I love my jaw harps)


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Dec 2011)

Man


----------



## Jacqueline (11 Dec 2011)

down


----------



## eurowing (11 Dec 2011)

Under


----------



## krustyrl (11 Dec 2011)

wear


----------



## JSR OP (11 Dec 2011)

'n tear


----------



## Tuna (11 Dec 2011)

stare


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Dec 2011)

oogle


----------



## McG (11 Dec 2011)

:google:


----------



## krustyrl (12 Dec 2011)

( is our... )  Friend


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Dec 2011)

...ly Giant


----------



## DogFighting101 (12 Dec 2011)

neighborhood


----------



## JSR OP (12 Dec 2011)

(Mr.) Roger's


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Dec 2011)

Cable


----------



## Tuna (12 Dec 2011)

Pay per view


----------



## DogFighting101 (12 Dec 2011)

channel


----------



## Tuna (12 Dec 2011)

Bristol


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2011)

stomp


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Dec 2011)

Curb.


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Dec 2011)

weight


----------



## krustyrl (12 Dec 2011)

watcher


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2011)

whale


----------



## JSR OP (12 Dec 2011)

tail


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2011)

spin


----------



## krustyrl (12 Dec 2011)

Doctor


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Dec 2011)

Feelgood


----------



## Tuna (12 Dec 2011)

Strangelove


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2011)

kink


----------



## krustyrl (12 Dec 2011)

Showcase   (tv)


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Dec 2011)

Showdown


----------



## cupper (12 Dec 2011)

OK


----------



## eurowing (12 Dec 2011)

good


----------



## ReneeClaude (12 Dec 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Tuna (12 Dec 2011)

Captain


----------



## cupper (12 Dec 2011)

(Brown Dirt) Cowboy


----------



## Dou You (13 Dec 2011)

Dallas


----------



## armyvern (13 Dec 2011)

Soap


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Dec 2011)

Wash.


----------



## armyvern (13 Dec 2011)

car


----------



## ReneeClaude (13 Dec 2011)

Rental


----------



## Tuna (13 Dec 2011)

VHS


----------



## ReneeClaude (13 Dec 2011)

Old


----------



## eurowing (13 Dec 2011)

Bat


----------



## gcclarke (13 Dec 2011)

Man


----------



## cupper (13 Dec 2011)

cave


----------



## Tuna (13 Dec 2011)

bear


----------



## cupper (13 Dec 2011)

pig


----------



## McG (13 Dec 2011)

Fly


----------



## eurowing (13 Dec 2011)

United


----------



## cupper (14 Dec 2011)

breaks (guitars)


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Dec 2011)

rests


----------



## eurowing (14 Dec 2011)

Smoke (if ya gott em)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Dec 2011)

(on the) water


----------



## Tuna (14 Dec 2011)

Fire (in the sky)


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Dec 2011)

Control


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Dec 2011)

Office


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Dec 2011)

agency


----------



## Tuna (14 Dec 2011)

Intelligence


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Dec 2011)

Army :dunno:


----------



## cupper (14 Dec 2011)

Way


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Dec 2011)

Lost


----------



## Tuna (14 Dec 2011)

Found


----------



## eurowing (15 Dec 2011)

Money


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Dec 2011)

(turning into) plastic


----------



## Dou You (15 Dec 2011)

elastic


----------



## Tuna (15 Dec 2011)

fantastic


----------



## eurowing (15 Dec 2011)

Captain


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Dec 2011)

Crunch


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2011)

time


----------



## Tuna (15 Dec 2011)

Hammer


----------



## krustyrl (15 Dec 2011)

Emcee.    (MC)


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2011)

presenter


----------



## Tuna (15 Dec 2011)

Powerpoint


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2011)

sucks


----------



## cupper (15 Dec 2011)

blows


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2011)

whale


----------



## cupper (15 Dec 2011)

wars


----------



## armyvern (15 Dec 2011)

star


----------



## krustyrl (15 Dec 2011)

Movie


----------



## Tuna (15 Dec 2011)

Book


----------



## cupper (15 Dec 2011)

worm


----------



## Nault_army (15 Dec 2011)

biology


----------



## McG (16 Dec 2011)

cell


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Dec 2011)

closed


----------



## McG (16 Dec 2011)

circuit


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2011)

short


----------



## krustyrl (16 Dec 2011)

Temper


----------



## Occam (16 Dec 2011)

steel


----------



## McG (16 Dec 2011)

iron


----------



## krustyrl (16 Dec 2011)

Maiden


----------



## eurowing (16 Dec 2011)

Virgin


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Dec 2011)

mobile


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Dec 2011)

phone


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Dec 2011)

receiver


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Dec 2011)

transmitter


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Dec 2011)

Radio


----------



## Tuna (16 Dec 2011)

Signals


----------



## cupper (16 Dec 2011)

Aliens


----------



## Tuna (16 Dec 2011)

Historian (specifically Giorgio A Tsoukalos, if you don't know who that is, see attachment)


----------



## eurowing (16 Dec 2011)

Professor


----------



## krustyrl (16 Dec 2011)

Nanny


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2011)

State


----------



## cupper (17 Dec 2011)

(of) confusion


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Dec 2011)

Thailand


----------



## Tuna (17 Dec 2011)

Balut (duck embryo, a delicacy)


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2011)

gross


----------



## krustyrl (17 Dec 2011)

vile


----------



## eurowing (17 Dec 2011)

bile


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Dec 2011)

Digestion


----------



## armyvern (17 Dec 2011)

In


----------



## krustyrl (17 Dec 2011)

Side


----------



## cupper (17 Dec 2011)

Out


----------



## eurowing (17 Dec 2011)

shirt.


----------



## Tuna (17 Dec 2011)

Polo


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Dec 2011)

water


----------



## armyvern (17 Dec 2011)

fall


----------



## krustyrl (17 Dec 2011)

Winter


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Dec 2011)

Wonderland


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2011)

Walkin'


----------



## Tuna (17 Dec 2011)

Christopher (Walken)


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2011)

Robin


----------



## DexOlesa (18 Dec 2011)

Hood


----------



## eurowing (18 Dec 2011)

Bismark


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Dec 2011)

Sunk


----------



## krustyrl (18 Dec 2011)

( my )  ...Battleship


----------



## eurowing (18 Dec 2011)

Guns!


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2011)

Roses


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Dec 2011)

Smell


----------



## krustyrl (18 Dec 2011)

odour


----------



## eurowing (19 Dec 2011)

shoe


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Dec 2011)

boot


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Dec 2011)

Das


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2011)

Auto  (Volkswagen)


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2011)

Bahn


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Dec 2011)

train


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2011)

Vain


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2011)

Artery


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Dec 2011)

vessel


----------



## Tuna (19 Dec 2011)

Nautical


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (19 Dec 2011)

Chart.


----------



## krustyrl (19 Dec 2011)

graph


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2011)

pie


----------



## JSR OP (19 Dec 2011)

Hair


----------



## krustyrl (19 Dec 2011)

Shave


----------



## missing1 (19 Dec 2011)

Close


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2011)

Grenades


----------



## krustyrl (19 Dec 2011)

Pineapple


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Dec 2011)

cocktail


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2011)

Hour


----------



## krustyrl (19 Dec 2011)

Happy       :cheers:


----------



## JSR OP (19 Dec 2011)

(go) Lucky


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2011)

Luciano


----------



## eurowing (19 Dec 2011)

Lanciano (lovely town in Italy)


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Dec 2011)

Lactancia


----------



## krustyrl (19 Dec 2011)

Lactose


----------



## McG (19 Dec 2011)

milk


----------



## Jacqueline (19 Dec 2011)

booby


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Dec 2011)

Trap


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2011)

New Jersey


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Dec 2011)

Turnpike


----------



## krustyrl (20 Dec 2011)

Ramp


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2011)

off


----------



## eurowing (20 Dec 2011)

repellent


----------



## krustyrl (20 Dec 2011)

water


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Dec 2011)

proof


----------



## eurowing (20 Dec 2011)

print


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2011)

copy


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Dec 2011)

paste


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Dec 2011)

Edible


----------



## cupper (20 Dec 2011)

Arrangements


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2011)

flowers


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2011)

pollen


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2011)

allergies


----------



## krustyrl (20 Dec 2011)

Cats   (..ughhh.!)


----------



## eurowing (20 Dec 2011)

expensive!


----------



## gcclarke (20 Dec 2011)

Rich


----------



## krustyrl (20 Dec 2011)

Lean


----------



## Dou You (20 Dec 2011)

Mean


----------



## Jacqueline (20 Dec 2011)

girls


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Dec 2011)

Cuddly


----------



## Tuna (20 Dec 2011)

(as a)Cactus


----------



## cupper (20 Dec 2011)

Prickly


----------



## krustyrl (21 Dec 2011)

thorn


----------



## eurowing (21 Dec 2011)

Rosie


----------



## krustyrl (21 Dec 2011)

(...the)  Riveter


----------



## armyvern (21 Dec 2011)

icon


----------



## eurowing (21 Dec 2011)

Avatar


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Dec 2011)

Proxy


----------



## missing1 (21 Dec 2011)

vote


----------



## eurowing (21 Dec 2011)

yea


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Dec 2011)

Nay


----------



## krustyrl (23 Dec 2011)

For


----------



## eurowing (23 Dec 2011)

(For)ward


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2011)

thinking


----------



## Tuna (23 Dec 2011)

pondering


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Dec 2011)

Ponderosa


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Dec 2011)

steak house


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2011)

beef


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Dec 2011)

Kobe


----------



## krustyrl (23 Dec 2011)

womanizer


----------



## eurowing (23 Dec 2011)

casanova


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2011)

Casablanca


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Dec 2011)

Bogart


----------



## krustyrl (23 Dec 2011)

Boogaard


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Dec 2011)

hockey


----------



## eurowing (24 Dec 2011)

Puck


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Dec 2011)

Rubber


----------



## krustyrl (24 Dec 2011)

chicken


----------



## McG (24 Dec 2011)

turkey


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2011)

stuffing   :christmas happy:


----------



## krustyrl (24 Dec 2011)

Favourite


----------



## eurowing (24 Dec 2011)

seasoning


----------



## Tuna (24 Dec 2011)

spice


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Dec 2011)

rum


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2011)

nectar


----------



## JSR OP (25 Dec 2011)

(of the) gods


----------



## eurowing (25 Dec 2011)

Zeus


----------



## krustyrl (25 Dec 2011)

Lightening


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Dec 2011)

Fast


----------



## krustyrl (26 Dec 2011)

Acting


----------



## eurowing (26 Dec 2011)

Role


----------



## cupper (26 Dec 2011)

reversal


----------



## eurowing (26 Dec 2011)

shift


----------



## GnyHwy (26 Dec 2011)

time


----------



## krustyrl (26 Dec 2011)

Warp


----------



## JSR OP (26 Dec 2011)

Speed


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Dec 2011)

wrench


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Dec 2011)

monkey


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2011)

Giraffe


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Dec 2011)

neck


----------



## RememberanceDay (27 Dec 2011)

wring (a)


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2011)

dry


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Dec 2011)

martini


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Dec 2011)

shaken


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2011)

baby


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Dec 2011)

back


----------



## Dou You (27 Dec 2011)

bone


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2011)

Head


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2011)

Guinness!!


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2011)

pint


----------



## cupper (27 Dec 2011)

Quart


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2011)

Quarter


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2011)

master


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Dec 2011)

Key


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2011)

Stone


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2011)

Temple


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Dec 2011)

Indiana


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Dec 2011)

Jones


----------



## eurowing (28 Dec 2011)

Smith


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Dec 2011)

Will


----------



## cupper (28 Dec 2011)

Probate


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Dec 2011)

Lawyer (or as my French Canadian Mil Law instructor pronounced it - Lyer)


----------



## eurowing (28 Dec 2011)

Liar


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2011)

lyre


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Dec 2011)

trigon


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Dec 2011)

up


----------



## eurowing (28 Dec 2011)

stairs


----------



## Solomance (28 Dec 2011)

escalator


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Dec 2011)

elevator


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Dec 2011)

shoes


----------



## Tuna (28 Dec 2011)

feet


----------



## GnyHwy (28 Dec 2011)

furlongs


----------



## eurowing (28 Dec 2011)

(in a ) fortnight


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Dec 2011)

snow (fort)


----------



## Tuna (29 Dec 2011)

mud


----------



## krustyrl (29 Dec 2011)

room


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Dec 2011)

relax


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2011)

Frankie


----------



## cupper (29 Dec 2011)

Hollywood (goes to)


----------



## krustyrl (29 Dec 2011)

Madam


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Dec 2011)

Tussaud


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2011)

wax


----------



## krustyrl (29 Dec 2011)

bikini


----------



## eurowing (30 Dec 2011)

small


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Dec 2011)

fry


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2011)

Pepperoni


----------



## Tuna (30 Dec 2011)

Salami


----------



## eurowing (30 Dec 2011)

Meatatarian


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2011)

carnivore


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Dec 2011)

predator


----------



## krustyrl (30 Dec 2011)

(vs)   Alien


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2011)

Abduction


----------



## Jacqueline (30 Dec 2011)

hip


----------



## krustyrl (30 Dec 2011)

Tragically


----------



## GnyHwy (30 Dec 2011)

Disastrously


----------



## Tuna (30 Dec 2011)

Natural


----------



## JSR OP (31 Dec 2011)

Wonder


----------



## eurowing (31 Dec 2011)

Ponder


----------



## krustyrl (31 Dec 2011)

speculate


----------



## eurowing (31 Dec 2011)

contemplate


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Dec 2011)

ponder


----------



## krustyrl (31 Dec 2011)

transponder


----------



## eurowing (31 Dec 2011)

sonar


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Jan 2012)

radar


----------



## eurowing (1 Jan 2012)

M*A*S*H


----------



## armyvern (1 Jan 2012)

Korea


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jan 2012)

North


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Jan 2012)

cold


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2012)

Front


----------



## eurowing (1 Jan 2012)

Store (front)


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2012)

Retrieve


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Jan 2012)

Get


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2012)

Bent


----------



## eurowing (1 Jan 2012)

Twisted


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jan 2012)

sister


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2012)

Christian


----------



## NavalMoose (1 Jan 2012)

motoring


----------



## armyvern (1 Jan 2012)

Sister Christian


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Jan 2012)

video


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2012)

Star


----------



## eurowing (2 Jan 2012)

Astronomy


----------



## Stevenhh (2 Jan 2012)

Hogwarts


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Jan 2012)

school


----------



## Tuna (2 Jan 2012)

home


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jan 2012)

Sick


----------



## eurowing (2 Jan 2012)

Headache!  (Yes, I have one~)


----------



## Tuna (2 Jan 2012)

splitting


----------



## missing1 (2 Jan 2012)

Hairs


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jan 2012)

Nose (hairs)


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2012)

dive


----------



## Dou You (2 Jan 2012)

sea


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Jan 2012)

monkey


----------



## JSR OP (2 Jan 2012)

(in the) Middle


----------



## eurowing (2 Jan 2012)

Ages


----------



## ReneeClaude (3 Jan 2012)

Rock


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jan 2012)

Alcatraz


----------



## eurowing (3 Jan 2012)

Island


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Jan 2012)

hopper


----------



## Tuna (3 Jan 2012)

Rock (hopper penguin)


----------



## cupper (3 Jan 2012)

solid


----------



## Dou You (3 Jan 2012)

liquid


----------



## Tuna (3 Jan 2012)

gas


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jan 2012)

Flatulence


----------



## eurowing (4 Jan 2012)

malodorous


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Jan 2012)

Technoviking....?   ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Jan 2012)

laurels


----------



## Tuna (4 Jan 2012)

sitting


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jan 2012)

Throne


----------



## Tuna (4 Jan 2012)

Game


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Jan 2012)

show


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jan 2012)

Tell


----------



## Tuna (4 Jan 2012)

say


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jan 2012)

So


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Jan 2012)

What


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Jan 2012)

ever


----------



## Tuna (4 Jan 2012)

"Bro"


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2012)

peeps


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Jan 2012)

Marshmallow


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2012)

Smores


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jan 2012)

campfire


----------



## Nault_army (5 Jan 2012)

Beach


----------



## navymich (5 Jan 2012)

blanket


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2012)

Party


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jan 2012)

Party


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2012)

animal


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

house


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jan 2012)

Doctor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jan 2012)

Who


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2012)

Me?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jan 2012)

Mini-Me


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jan 2012)

stunted


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jan 2012)

Tri-pod


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

mini-me (again)


----------



## JSR OP (5 Jan 2012)

Minimi


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2012)

Mah-nah-mah-na


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jan 2012)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Minimi



FN


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jan 2012)

Rifle


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

AK-47


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jan 2012)

ack-ack


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

ugh


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jan 2012)

caveman


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jan 2012)

Insurance


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2012)

Robbed


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2012)

robed


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

caped


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jan 2012)

Crusader


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

islam


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2012)

Islay


----------



## Tuna (5 Jan 2012)

lay


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jan 2012)

down


----------



## JSR OP (6 Jan 2012)

(&) Out


----------



## Jammer (6 Jan 2012)

...back


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Jan 2012)

bacon


----------



## Swingline1984 (6 Jan 2012)

Heaven


----------



## Tuna (6 Jan 2012)

Harp


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2012)

Secord

(Harp_sicord_)  8)


----------



## Spanky (6 Jan 2012)

chocolate


----------



## navymich (6 Jan 2012)

Hershey


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jan 2012)

Highway


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2012)

(of) Heores


----------



## cupper (6 Jan 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 Jan 2012)

Lunch


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jan 2012)

Pail


----------



## eurowing (6 Jan 2012)

(Pale) Rider


----------



## Tuna (7 Jan 2012)

knight


----------



## Swingline1984 (7 Jan 2012)

Sword


----------



## ReneeClaude (7 Jan 2012)

Double-Edged


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2012)

razor


----------



## Tuna (7 Jan 2012)

blade


----------



## missing1 (7 Jan 2012)

runner


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jan 2012)

Road


----------



## Swingline1984 (7 Jan 2012)

Trip


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jan 2012)

Spill


----------



## McG (7 Jan 2012)

report


----------



## cupper (8 Jan 2012)

card


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jan 2012)

Deck


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Jan 2012)

pack


----------



## eurowing (8 Jan 2012)

smokes


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Jan 2012)

Player's


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Jan 2012)

association


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2012)

word


----------



## Swingline1984 (8 Jan 2012)

Bird


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2012)

DoDo


(But, just to confirm my age, I immediately got that last linkage and will be humming "Bird, bird, bird is the word ... do do do do" for the rest of the damn day now. Thank you  )


----------



## Tuna (8 Jan 2012)

Mao


----------



## Swingline1984 (8 Jan 2012)

Chairman


----------



## cupper (8 Jan 2012)

Sinatra


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jan 2012)

Rat  (pack)


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2012)

supply


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2012)

chain


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2012)

gang


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2012)

way


----------



## Swingline1984 (8 Jan 2012)

Path


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jan 2012)

finder


----------



## Tuna (8 Jan 2012)

item


----------



## Sadukar09 (9 Jan 2012)

Object


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jan 2012)

Affection


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2012)

appeal


----------



## JSR OP (9 Jan 2012)

Curb


----------



## Swingline1984 (9 Jan 2012)

Stomp


----------



## cupper (9 Jan 2012)

Romper


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

Dress


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Jan 2012)

right


----------



## McG (10 Jan 2012)

wrong


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Jan 2012)

turn


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

off


----------



## McG (10 Jan 2012)

on


----------



## eurowing (10 Jan 2012)

switch


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Jan 2012)

detonator


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

remote


----------



## CFR FCS (10 Jan 2012)

control


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Jan 2012)

freak


----------



## Tuna (10 Jan 2012)

out


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jan 2012)

Source


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

power


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2012)

rangers


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

New York


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2012)

(Big) Apple


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

record


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2012)

player


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

trollop


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Jan 2012)

hussy


----------



## Swingline1984 (10 Jan 2012)

Shameless


----------



## cupper (10 Jan 2012)

(self) promotion


----------



## SoldierInAYear (10 Jan 2012)

rank


----------



## McG (10 Jan 2012)

stink


----------



## Swingline1984 (10 Jan 2012)

Leafs


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2012)

Cup    (...??)


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

Joke !!


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jan 2012)

Funny   :rofl:


----------



## Tuna (11 Jan 2012)

Laugh


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jan 2012)

Track


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2012)

(and) field


----------



## Swingline1984 (11 Jan 2012)

Craft


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2012)

dinner


----------



## cupper (11 Jan 2012)

diner


----------



## Swingline1984 (11 Jan 2012)

Greasy (spoon)


----------



## Tuna (11 Jan 2012)

Bacon


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jan 2012)

Eggs


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2012)

green


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2012)

Red


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2012)

Wings


----------



## Tuna (12 Jan 2012)

(red) bull (gives you them)


----------



## Dou You (12 Jan 2012)

dog


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2012)

Catcher


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2012)

fart


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2012)

flame


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2012)

Calgary


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2012)

Highlander


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2012)

Tess


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2012)

absent


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2012)

(LMAO)

Minded


----------



## cupper (12 Jan 2012)

professor


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2012)

Nutty


----------



## McG (12 Jan 2012)

crazy


----------



## Tuna (12 Jan 2012)

(section) 8


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Jan 2012)

ball


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jan 2012)

scrubber  (golf)


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2012)

purifier


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2012)

air


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jan 2012)

Breath


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2012)

deep


----------



## Swingline1984 (13 Jan 2012)

Hole


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2012)

black


----------



## Swingline1984 (13 Jan 2012)

(red) door


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2012)

green




 >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2012)

Red (green)


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2012)

hair


----------



## Swingline1984 (13 Jan 2012)

Ball


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Jan 2012)

Glide-path.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2012)

angle


----------



## Tuna (13 Jan 2012)

angel


----------



## Swingline1984 (13 Jan 2012)

Devil


----------



## eurowing (13 Jan 2012)

(Devil) Fish


----------



## Tuna (13 Jan 2012)

horn


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2012)

Plenty


----------



## cupper (13 Jan 2012)

Good ('n)


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2012)

(the) ....BAD


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2012)

ugly


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2012)

Coyote


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2012)

bar


----------



## eurowing (14 Jan 2012)

none


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Jan 2012)

empty


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2012)

headed


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2012)

Big


----------



## eurowing (14 Jan 2012)

Assed!


----------



## Zombie (14 Jan 2012)

trunk


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2012)

monkey


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2012)

(monkey) bread


----------



## Zombie (14 Jan 2012)

brains!


----------



## eurowing (14 Jan 2012)

300 Mil points to the Zombie that likes brains...

Back to game

Intelligence


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2012)

Artificial


----------



## SoldierInAYear (14 Jan 2012)

Intelligence


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2012)

Agent


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2012)

orange


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2012)

juice


----------



## Dou You (15 Jan 2012)

box


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Jan 2012)

Kite


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2012)

tail


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2012)

chasing (tail)


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Jan 2012)

Hunt


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2012)

Fox


----------



## eurowing (15 Jan 2012)

Kit


----------



## Tuna (15 Jan 2012)

(knight) Rider


----------



## JSR OP (15 Jan 2012)

Easy  8)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2012)

Off


----------



## eurowing (15 Jan 2012)

chance


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2012)

luck


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2012)

Lady


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2012)

Tramp


----------



## Zombie (15 Jan 2012)

spaghetti


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2012)

Western


----------



## navymich (15 Jan 2012)

saddle


----------



## McG (15 Jan 2012)

hill


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Jan 2012)

Hamburger


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2012)

Helper


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Jan 2012)

Monkey


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2012)

sex


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2012)

change


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Jan 2012)

Leading


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2012)

Actor


----------



## eurowing (16 Jan 2012)

Fake


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2012)

False


----------



## eurowing (16 Jan 2012)

Hope


----------



## Tuna (16 Jan 2012)

glimmer


----------



## eurowing (16 Jan 2012)

glamour


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Jan 2012)

fame


----------



## Tuna (16 Jan 2012)

Glory


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2012)

Old


----------



## eurowing (16 Jan 2012)

Flame


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2012)

Out


----------



## Tuna (16 Jan 2012)

In


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2012)

Cognito


----------



## eurowing (16 Jan 2012)

disguised


----------



## cupper (17 Jan 2012)

masked


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jan 2012)

MOPP


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jan 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> MOPP



ragg (anyone remember the old song?)


----------



## eurowing (17 Jan 2012)

(Rag) Doll


----------



## navymich (17 Jan 2012)

house


----------



## missing1 (17 Jan 2012)

doctor


----------



## cupper (17 Jan 2012)

(turn your head and) cough


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2012)

syrup


----------



## Swingline1984 (17 Jan 2012)

Pancake


----------



## cupper (17 Jan 2012)

Flapjacks


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jan 2012)

lumberjacks


----------



## cupper (17 Jan 2012)

applejacks


----------



## Black Watch (17 Jan 2012)

saw


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2012)

Mill


----------



## Tuna (17 Jan 2012)

Grain


----------



## Swingline1984 (17 Jan 2012)

Alcohol


----------



## cupper (17 Jan 2012)

hangover


----------



## McG (17 Jan 2012)

Vegas


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> Vegas



Stays (in)


----------



## Swingline1984 (18 Jan 2012)

Rigging


----------



## eurowing (18 Jan 2012)

Sails


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (18 Jan 2012)

aground


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2012)

Concordia


----------



## eurowing (18 Jan 2012)

University


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Jan 2012)

dropout


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jan 2012)

Leave


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Jan 2012)

XXXXXXXX

* Censored by SOPA/PIPA


----------



## Tuna (18 Jan 2012)

XXXXXXXXX (protesting SOPA and PIPA)


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2012)

apathetic (not giving a crap about SOPA)


----------



## cupper (18 Jan 2012)

Pathetic


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2012)

simply


----------



## Sadukar09 (18 Jan 2012)

put


----------



## armyvern (19 Jan 2012)

shot


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2012)

glass


----------



## armyvern (19 Jan 2012)

eye


----------



## OnceASailor (19 Jan 2012)

ball


----------



## cupper (19 Jan 2012)

foot


----------



## eurowing (19 Jan 2012)

cramp


----------



## Sadukar09 (19 Jan 2012)

boot


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jan 2012)

Das


----------



## Tuna (19 Jan 2012)

Twist


----------



## gcclarke (19 Jan 2012)

Again (like we did last summer)


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2012)

Encore


----------



## cupper (19 Jan 2012)

ovation


----------



## Sadukar09 (19 Jan 2012)

clap


----------



## Swingline1984 (19 Jan 2012)

trap


----------



## Zombie (19 Jan 2012)

defense


----------



## cupper (19 Jan 2012)

depth


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2012)

charge


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Jan 2012)

accusation


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Jan 2012)

blame


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2012)

game


----------



## eurowing (20 Jan 2012)

changer


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Jan 2012)

Chameleon


----------



## eurowing (20 Jan 2012)

Lizard


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2012)

Lick.  (Towing)


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (20 Jan 2012)

CARS


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jan 2012)

Racing


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Jan 2012)

Stripe


----------



## eurowing (20 Jan 2012)

Gremlin


----------



## Tuna (20 Jan 2012)

Microwave


----------



## gcclarke (20 Jan 2012)

Radiation


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jan 2012)

Poisoning


----------



## Sadukar09 (20 Jan 2012)

cyanide


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2012)

spy


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jan 2012)

(vs) spy....


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Jan 2012)

expelled


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2012)

Russians


----------



## eurowing (20 Jan 2012)

Commies


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2012)

signals


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2012)

Mixed


----------



## cupper (20 Jan 2012)

nuts


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2012)

dough


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Jan 2012)

boy


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jan 2012)

buoy


----------



## Black Watch (20 Jan 2012)

submarine


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2012)

sandwich


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2012)

ice cream


----------



## Black Watch (20 Jan 2012)

drive-in


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jan 2012)

Diners


----------



## Swingline1984 (21 Jan 2012)

Dives


----------



## Dou You (21 Jan 2012)

Nose


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2012)

Klinger


----------



## Tuna (21 Jan 2012)

Klingon


----------



## cupper (21 Jan 2012)

dingleberry


----------



## Tuna (21 Jan 2012)

rasp


----------



## Swingline1984 (21 Jan 2012)

file


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jan 2012)

folder


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jan 2012)

fodder


----------



## Swingline1984 (21 Jan 2012)

cannon


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Jan 2012)

artillery


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jan 2012)

*WHAT?*


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jan 2012)

deaf


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

mute


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2012)

button


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

mushroom


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2012)

cloud


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2012)

nine


----------



## cupper (22 Jan 2012)

Cain


----------



## eurowing (22 Jan 2012)

Able


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2012)

Seaman


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2012)

Sleeman ('s)


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2012)

beer


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

goggles


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2012)

ski


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2012)

Polish


----------



## Black Watch (22 Jan 2012)

sauerkraut


----------



## JSR OP (22 Jan 2012)

German


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2012)

engineering


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2012)

reverse


----------



## Tuna (22 Jan 2012)

neutral


----------



## Zombie (22 Jan 2012)

zone


----------



## cupper (22 Jan 2012)

twilight


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2012)

boring   :boring:


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2012)

yawn


----------



## Dou You (22 Jan 2012)

contagious


----------



## eurowing (22 Jan 2012)

Virus


----------



## cupper (22 Jan 2012)

hacked (piss me off)


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

chopped


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2012)

diced


----------



## eurowing (22 Jan 2012)

sliced


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2012)

juliennes


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

fries


----------



## McG (22 Jan 2012)

grease


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2012)

monkey


----------



## eurowing (22 Jan 2012)

trunk (monkey)


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

junk (in the)


----------



## cupper (22 Jan 2012)

(yard) dog


----------



## McG (22 Jan 2012)

wolf


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2012)

coyote


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2012)

ugly


----------



## Swingline1984 (22 Jan 2012)

duckling


----------



## eurowing (23 Jan 2012)

Goose


----------



## Swingline1984 (23 Jan 2012)

Maverick


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jan 2012)

politician


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2012)

liar


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Jan 2012)

lawyer


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jan 2012)

professional


----------



## eurowing (23 Jan 2012)

soldier


----------



## Black Watch (23 Jan 2012)

infantry


----------



## eurowing (23 Jan 2012)

Grunt


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jan 2012)

work


----------



## missing1 (23 Jan 2012)

ethic


----------



## cupper (23 Jan 2012)

conundrum


----------



## Tuna (23 Jan 2012)

purview


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jan 2012)

Pay      (...per view lol.!)


----------



## forgiven (23 Jan 2012)

wage (minimum)  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (23 Jan 2012)

tax


----------



## Swingline1984 (23 Jan 2012)

tea


----------



## eurowing (24 Jan 2012)

Boston


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jan 2012)

american


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2012)

pie


----------



## Swingline1984 (24 Jan 2012)

chart


----------



## eurowing (24 Jan 2012)

Plot


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2012)

conspiracy


----------



## Dou You (24 Jan 2012)

theory


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (24 Jan 2012)

Guessing


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Jan 2012)

Intelligence


----------



## Jammer (24 Jan 2012)

Trinity


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2012)

Relocated


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2012)

euthanized  (When I was in A'stan, relocated was the euphemism for euthanized)


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2012)

youth (in asia)


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2012)

ballcaps    (...sideways)


----------



## eurowing (24 Jan 2012)

stupid


----------



## cupper (24 Jan 2012)

lacking (intelligence)


----------



## Tuna (25 Jan 2012)

Sources


----------



## Dou You (25 Jan 2012)

say


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jan 2012)

(.. 'N )  Spell


----------



## Swingline1984 (25 Jan 2012)

incantation


----------



## eurowing (25 Jan 2012)

charm


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jan 2012)

suave


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Jan 2012)

Rico


----------



## eurowing (26 Jan 2012)

ricola


----------



## Dou You (26 Jan 2012)

Swiss


----------



## ReneeClaude (26 Jan 2012)

Cheese


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jan 2012)

Cut (the)


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2012)

Action!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2012)

jackson


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jan 2012)

Square


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2012)

Pegs (showing my age again)


----------



## Tuna (26 Jan 2012)

round (hole)


----------



## McG (26 Jan 2012)

sphere


----------



## cupper (26 Jan 2012)

influence


----------



## Swingline1984 (26 Jan 2012)

driving (under the)


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2012)

range


----------



## Swingline1984 (26 Jan 2012)

finder


----------



## McG (26 Jan 2012)

keeper


----------



## David1997 (26 Jan 2012)

ARMOUR


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2012)

All


----------



## Swingline1984 (26 Jan 2012)

aboard


----------



## David1997 (26 Jan 2012)

Deported :bowing:


----------



## RememberanceDay (26 Jan 2012)

Exile


----------



## eurowing (27 Jan 2012)

Banish


----------



## Swingline1984 (27 Jan 2012)

expel


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

Acadian


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (27 Jan 2012)

Buses


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

omni


----------



## eurowing (27 Jan 2012)

presence


----------



## Tuna (27 Jan 2012)

absence


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jan 2012)

AWOL


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

charge


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2012)

Battery


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jan 2012)

alkaline


----------



## Sadukar09 (27 Jan 2012)

lithium


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## cupper (27 Jan 2012)

Kurt (Cobain)


----------



## Swingline1984 (27 Jan 2012)

Suicide


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

Blonde (song ~ INXS)


----------



## Zombie (27 Jan 2012)

Platinum


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Jan 2012)

Metal


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2012)

heavy


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2012)

heart


----------



## Tuna (28 Jan 2012)

soul


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2012)

train


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2012)

conductor


----------



## cupper (28 Jan 2012)

conduit


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2012)

channel


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2012)

changer


----------



## eurowing (29 Jan 2012)

CD


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2012)

Decoration


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Jan 2012)

Halloween


----------



## JSR OP (29 Jan 2012)

Treat


----------



## eurowing (29 Jan 2012)

Candy


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2012)

Striper


----------



## eurowing (29 Jan 2012)

Pole


----------



## armyvern (29 Jan 2012)

dancer


----------



## eurowing (29 Jan 2012)

Private (dancer)


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2012)

Pile


----------



## Swingline1984 (29 Jan 2012)

driver


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (30 Jan 2012)

Sucked


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2012)

blew


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jan 2012)

Wind


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2012)

chime


----------



## eurowing (30 Jan 2012)

in


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2012)

subordinate


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2012)

under


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2012)

paid


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (30 Jan 2012)

NCM


----------



## eurowing (30 Jan 2012)

meaningless. (Dinosaur who believes Other Ranks was perfectly fine)


----------



## JSR OP (30 Jan 2012)

Petty


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2012)

Thief


----------



## cupper (30 Jan 2012)

Beggarman


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2012)

homeless


----------



## eurowing (30 Jan 2012)

vagrant


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2012)

hobo


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jan 2012)

littlest


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2012)

piggy


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2012)

Toe


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2012)

jam


----------



## Zombie (30 Jan 2012)

bind


----------



## cupper (30 Jan 2012)

Torture


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2012)

water


----------



## McG (31 Jan 2012)

wet


----------



## Dou You (31 Jan 2012)

suit


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (31 Jan 2012)

warm


----------



## JSR OP (31 Jan 2012)

Apple


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (31 Jan 2012)

PIE


----------



## HavokFour (31 Jan 2012)

Pi


----------



## Tuna (31 Jan 2012)

Phi


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Jan 2012)

Greek


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2012)

souvlaki


----------



## HavokFour (31 Jan 2012)

Feast


----------



## eurowing (31 Jan 2012)

Famine


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2012)

hunger


----------



## Tuna (31 Jan 2012)

Dutch (hunger winter)


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Jan 2012)

Oven


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Jan 2012)

strike


----------



## eurowing (31 Jan 2012)

Force


----------



## Bart905 (31 Jan 2012)

penetration  ;D


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

entry


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2012)

wound


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

dressing


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2012)

Salad


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2012)

Caesar


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

hail


----------



## Bart905 (31 Jan 2012)

storm


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

system


----------



## eurowing (31 Jan 2012)

failure


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

mechanical


----------



## eurowing (31 Jan 2012)

nightmare


----------



## cupper (31 Jan 2012)

Welcome (to my)


----------



## CFR FCS (31 Jan 2012)

Wagon


----------



## krustyrl (31 Jan 2012)

wheel


----------



## cupper (31 Jan 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## JSR OP (31 Jan 2012)

Factory


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

worker


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2012)

bee


----------



## cupper (31 Jan 2012)

hive


----------



## eurowing (1 Feb 2012)

collective


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2012)

bargaining


----------



## Tuna (1 Feb 2012)

street


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Feb 2012)

vendor


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2012)

trafficker


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2012)

dealer


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Feb 2012)

Blackjack


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2012)

Shellac


----------



## cupper (1 Feb 2012)

blowout


----------



## Sadukar09 (1 Feb 2012)

Walmart


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2012)

martians


----------



## Tuna (2 Feb 2012)

green


----------



## JSR OP (2 Feb 2012)

Beans


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2012)

beanstalk


----------



## cupper (2 Feb 2012)

cow


----------



## JSR OP (2 Feb 2012)

milk


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2012)

magnesia


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2012)

lubricant


----------



## krustyrl (2 Feb 2012)

jelly


----------



## Swingline1984 (3 Feb 2012)

fish


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2012)

oil


----------



## cupper (3 Feb 2012)

sands


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2012)

Dune


----------



## Swingline1984 (3 Feb 2012)

spice


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Feb 2012)

addictive


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2012)

cigarette


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

lighter


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2012)

fluid


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

brake


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2012)

pedal


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

bike


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (3 Feb 2012)

Electric


----------



## Jimmy_D (3 Feb 2012)

motor


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Feb 2012)

Pool


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2012)

Hall


----------



## JSR OP (3 Feb 2012)

(&) Oats


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Feb 2012)

Haggis


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2012)

Burns


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

sun


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2012)

screen


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

porch


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2012)

Porsche


----------



## cupper (3 Feb 2012)

Cayenne


----------



## dale622 (3 Feb 2012)

pepper


----------



## sappermcfly (3 Feb 2012)

pot


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2012)

Jingle (Jingle Pot Rd in Naniamo)


----------



## Swingline1984 (3 Feb 2012)

advertisement


----------



## krustyrl (3 Feb 2012)

commercial


----------



## cupper (3 Feb 2012)

residential


----------



## Swingline1984 (3 Feb 2012)

property


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

management


----------



## Swingline1984 (3 Feb 2012)

boss


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2012)

Hog


----------



## Tuna (4 Feb 2012)

Duke


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

Iron


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2012)

Maiden


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

voyage


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

journey


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

Don't Stop Believin'


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

Hit  (song)


----------



## McG (4 Feb 2012)

kick


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

stand


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

Deliver


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

pizza


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

Face


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

palm


----------



## McG (4 Feb 2012)

tree


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

hugger


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

Bush


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Feb 2012)

Master


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Feb 2012)

lock


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

Load


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

bang


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

dead


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

wood


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

viagra


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

stamina


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

Rabbit


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

hole


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

donut


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

timbit


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

coffee (the lifeblood of the CF)


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2012)

Double-double


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2012)

Dare


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

Cookies


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

tracking


----------



## medicineman (4 Feb 2012)

beacons


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2012)

radio


----------



## cupper (4 Feb 2012)

free (Europe)


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

gratuity


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Feb 2012)

tip


----------



## medicineman (4 Feb 2012)

over


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2012)

board


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2012)

game


----------



## Swingline1984 (5 Feb 2012)

trouble


----------



## medicineman (5 Feb 2012)

shoot


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2012)

photo


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2012)

ops


----------



## eurowing (5 Feb 2012)

Normal


----------



## armyvern (5 Feb 2012)

situation


----------



## ReneeClaude (5 Feb 2012)

Report


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2012)

Card


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Feb 2012)

Ace


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Feb 2012)

honour


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2012)

Guard


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Feb 2012)

Opp's,,,Replyed a lil late
Card (Honour) Green. Cheer's.
Scoty B


----------



## Swingline1984 (5 Feb 2012)

Confused


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2012)

Dazed (and)


----------



## eurowing (6 Feb 2012)

Fabio


----------



## cupper (6 Feb 2012)

Stunned


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2012)

Goose


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2012)

maverick


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2012)

western (television series ... long, long ago)


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2012)

spaghetti   (now I feel old knowing and having seen Maverick.!)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2012)

sauce


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2012)

Duck     (Barbra Streisand !!)


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2012)

cover


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2012)

page


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2012)

Parliament


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2012)

hill


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2012)

Boot


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2012)

Straps


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2012)

bra


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Feb 2012)

underwire


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2012)

cross


----------



## cupper (6 Feb 2012)

member


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2012)

ship


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2012)

shape


----------



## my72jeep (6 Feb 2012)

form


----------



## cupper (7 Feb 2012)

fitting


----------



## eurowing (7 Feb 2012)

room


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (7 Feb 2012)

Measured


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2012)

paced


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

strolled


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2012)

hooker


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Tart


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2012)

pop


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Soda


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2012)

Can


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Tin


----------



## jparkin (7 Feb 2012)

snuff


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2012)

snort


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2012)

cocaine


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

blow


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2012)

suck


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Spit


----------



## eurowing (7 Feb 2012)

Polish


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

kiwi


----------



## JSR OP (7 Feb 2012)

Flightless


----------



## cupper (7 Feb 2012)

Crosby


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2012)

concussion


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

necrosis


----------



## Swingline1984 (7 Feb 2012)

liver


----------



## cupper (7 Feb 2012)

onions


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Spanish


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2012)

Inquisition


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Catholic


----------



## eurowing (8 Feb 2012)

Girls (Catholic Girls, Frank Zappa)


----------



## armyvern (8 Feb 2012)

Valley


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2012)

silicone


----------



## armyvern (8 Feb 2012)

implants


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (8 Feb 2012)

HUGE


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2012)

melon's


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Feb 2012)

water


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2012)

wet


----------



## armyvern (8 Feb 2012)

wild


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2012)

Raunchy


----------



## Tuna (12 Feb 2012)

Horrible


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Feb 2012)

Hagar


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

caveman


----------



## eurowing (13 Feb 2012)

easy - so easy a caveman could do it


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

stand


----------



## Dou You (13 Feb 2012)

lemonade


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

pink


----------



## Black Watch (13 Feb 2012)

hip-hop


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

music


----------



## Black Watch (13 Feb 2012)

emo


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

makeup


----------



## krustyrl (13 Feb 2012)

paint


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

ball


----------



## Dou You (13 Feb 2012)

basket


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2012)

case


----------



## Dou You (13 Feb 2012)

brief


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2012)

ops


----------



## cupper (13 Feb 2012)

oops


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2012)

accident


----------



## trigger324 (13 Feb 2012)

reconstruction


----------



## krustyrl (13 Feb 2012)

Facial


----------



## eurowing (14 Feb 2012)

Censored  ;D


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (14 Feb 2012)

Information


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2012)

Booth


----------



## JSR OP (14 Feb 2012)

Telephone


----------



## eurowing (14 Feb 2012)

Pole


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Feb 2012)

vault


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2012)

Bank


----------



## Tuna (14 Feb 2012)

Robbery


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2012)

highway


----------



## eurowing (14 Feb 2012)

Star


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2012)

Rock


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2012)

Hudson


----------



## SoldierInAYear (14 Feb 2012)

River


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2012)

Phoenix


----------



## Dou You (14 Feb 2012)

Coyotes


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2012)

Roadrunner


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2012)

beep


----------



## fraserdw (14 Feb 2012)

Orange drink


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2012)

juice


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2012)

baseball


----------



## eurowing (14 Feb 2012)

boring


----------



## Tuna (14 Feb 2012)

(all) Sports


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2012)

Fan


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2012)

Wind


----------



## Tuna (14 Feb 2012)

Champ


----------



## eurowing (15 Feb 2012)

Chump


----------



## fraserdw (15 Feb 2012)

Voter


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2012)

elector


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

dumb


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2012)

speechless


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

Quiet


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Feb 2012)

Mouse


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

Church


----------



## eurowing (15 Feb 2012)

Bell


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

Bottoms


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

up!   :cheers:


----------



## eurowing (15 Feb 2012)

yours


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

Mine


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

Field


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

Pay


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2012)

Guide


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Feb 2012)

Leader


----------



## armyvern (15 Feb 2012)

ship


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2012)

wreck


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (15 Feb 2012)

cruise


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

Italian


----------



## cupper (15 Feb 2012)

Mexican


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

standoff


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

Oka


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

homa!

(Where the wind comes beating down the plains!) 

;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

ritual


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

pagan


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Feb 2012)

sensual


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

sexual


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

healing


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Feb 2012)

rocks


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

paleolithic


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2012)

era


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (16 Feb 2012)

Ice


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

age


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2012)

Old


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

ancient


----------



## my72jeep (16 Feb 2012)

Vern


----------



## JSR OP (16 Feb 2012)

BAZINGA!


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

Bang


----------



## krustyrl (16 Feb 2012)

Theory


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Feb 2012)

string


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Feb 2012)

thing


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2012)

One


----------



## my72jeep (16 Feb 2012)

only


----------



## fraserdw (16 Feb 2012)

You


----------



## Tuna (16 Feb 2012)

Me


----------



## q_1966 (16 Feb 2012)

cat


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2012)

Anchor


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

Albatros


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (16 Feb 2012)

Birds


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

bees


----------



## fraserdw (16 Feb 2012)

Spring


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

box


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

office


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

depot


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

train


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

wreck


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

diver


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

down

muff

(it's where my mind is at  ;D)


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

goose


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> goose



LMFAO ... (I wasn't quick enough on my change!)

MOTHER


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

#$%^&$

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

QDJM


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

Bling


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

worthless


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

mammaries (on a bull)


----------



## my72jeep (16 Feb 2012)

boobies


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

hooray !!


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

hip hip


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

hop


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

bop


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

bee


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

sea


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

salt


----------



## krustyrl (16 Feb 2012)

Peter


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

Paul


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

Mary


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

threesome


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

fun!!!!


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

joy


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2012)

kill


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

buzz


----------



## eurowing (16 Feb 2012)

word


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2012)

smith


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Feb 2012)

Ranger


----------



## eurowing (17 Feb 2012)

Bob


----------



## Dou You (17 Feb 2012)

(for) apples


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Feb 2012)

road


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2012)

Kill


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Feb 2012)

Bill


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Feb 2012)

duck


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2012)

Boards


----------



## estoguy (17 Feb 2012)

Nail


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2012)

Bitting


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Feb 2012)

key


Had to look it up!
A *bitting* (or: bit of key) is the part of the key that actually engages the tumblers to activate the lock. Bittings are often represented as a code which instructs how a key is to be cut by a locksmith.


----------



## Tuna (17 Feb 2012)

Hole


----------



## eurowing (17 Feb 2012)

Ass


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (17 Feb 2012)

Donkey


----------



## krustyrl (17 Feb 2012)

Kong


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2012)

King


----------



## eurowing (17 Feb 2012)

Hitler  (Story has it King Kong was his favorite movie)


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2012)

dictator


----------



## cupper (17 Feb 2012)

Trudeau


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2012)

pacifist


----------



## eurowing (17 Feb 2012)

dipper


----------



## krustyrl (17 Feb 2012)

double


----------



## cupper (17 Feb 2012)

decker


----------



## medicineman (17 Feb 2012)

sandwich


----------



## krustyrl (17 Feb 2012)

Sub


----------



## my72jeep (17 Feb 2012)

Dom


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2012)

perignon


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Feb 2012)

perigon


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

Perigrine


----------



## eurowing (18 Feb 2012)

falcon


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

Jet


----------



## cupper (18 Feb 2012)

Benny


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2012)

hill


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

HAmburger


----------



## cupper (18 Feb 2012)

helper


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2012)

aide


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

memoire


----------



## eurowing (18 Feb 2012)

memory


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2012)

lapse


----------



## army n navy medic (18 Feb 2012)

time


----------



## eurowing (18 Feb 2012)

Warp


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2012)

speed


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

Limit


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2012)

0.08


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2012)

alcohol


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2012)

burner


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Feb 2012)

Bunsen


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2012)

honeydew


----------



## ReneeClaude (18 Feb 2012)

List


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

Avoid


----------



## eurowing (18 Feb 2012)

Work!


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Feb 2012)

play


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2012)

dough


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2012)

bread


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2012)

basket


----------



## Tuna (18 Feb 2012)

Ball


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2012)

valve


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2012)

mitral


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2012)

heart


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2012)

felt


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2012)

beaver


----------



## Tuna (18 Feb 2012)

Muskrat


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2012)

Yukon


----------



## eurowing (18 Feb 2012)

Keno


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Feb 2012)

Lottery


----------



## my72jeep (18 Feb 2012)

MAX


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2012)

Headroom


----------



## eurowing (18 Feb 2012)

Deckhead


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Feb 2012)

bulkhead


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2012)

bonehead


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2012)

idiot


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

savante


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Feb 2012)

wise


----------



## fraserdw (19 Feb 2012)

retired


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2012)

broke


----------



## Tuna (19 Feb 2012)

Poor


----------



## eurowing (19 Feb 2012)

Boy


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

Sandwich


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2012)

submarine


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

sinking


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

feeling


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2012)

groovy


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

disco


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2012)

YMCA


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2012)

70's


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Feb 2012)

Show


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2012)

Greatest


----------



## eurowing (19 Feb 2012)

Grandchild!


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

spoiled


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Feb 2012)

rotten


----------



## eurowing (19 Feb 2012)

Apple


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

PC


----------



## McG (19 Feb 2012)

brand


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2012)

name


----------



## cupper (20 Feb 2012)

game


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2012)

On


----------



## krustyrl (20 Feb 2012)

Track


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

tank


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2012)

Turret


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

defence


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (20 Feb 2012)

bunker


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

buster


----------



## cupper (20 Feb 2012)

brown


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

sugar


----------



## Tuna (20 Feb 2012)

Daddy


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2012)

Cool


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2012)

Runnings


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

Candy


----------



## estoguy (20 Feb 2012)

Cane


----------



## krustyrl (20 Feb 2012)

Crutch


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2012)

box


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Feb 2012)

spar


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Feb 2012)

Beam


----------



## krustyrl (20 Feb 2012)

light


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Feb 2012)

Bud


----------



## Tuna (20 Feb 2012)

Blossom


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

scent


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2012)

Memory


----------



## Black Watch (20 Feb 2012)

failure


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

mission


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

Briefing


----------



## krustyrl (20 Feb 2012)

Order


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

Request


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

ask


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

answer


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

right


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

left


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

port


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

sherry


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

cask


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

oak


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2012)

leaf


----------



## nickanick (20 Feb 2012)

maple


----------



## cupper (20 Feb 2012)

cookies


----------



## nickanick (20 Feb 2012)

monster


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

olsen


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2012)

Scum


----------



## my72jeep (20 Feb 2012)

toilet


----------



## McG (20 Feb 2012)

poo


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2012)

pond   :-X


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2012)

dust


----------



## krustyrl (20 Feb 2012)

bunny


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

killer


----------



## medicineman (21 Feb 2012)

whale


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

sperm


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

carrier


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

pigeon


----------



## medicineman (21 Feb 2012)

sh%t


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

statue


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

Venus


----------



## medicineman (21 Feb 2012)

goddess


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

earth


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2012)

mother


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

load


----------



## eurowing (21 Feb 2012)

round


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

eye


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2012)

ball


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

gag


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

joke


----------



## medicineman (21 Feb 2012)

shop


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2012)

Retail


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

wholesale


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

price


----------



## medicineman (21 Feb 2012)

less


----------



## Wilamanjaro (21 Feb 2012)

more


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

cowbell


----------



## Tuna (21 Feb 2012)

Dakota


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2012)

DC-3


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2012)

Dad


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

cookie !!


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

Oreo


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

milk


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

chocolate


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

dip


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2012)

Chew


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2012)

Charleston


----------



## eurowing (21 Feb 2012)

City


----------



## Dou You (21 Feb 2012)

(and) Colour


----------



## fraserdw (21 Feb 2012)

Barrier


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Feb 2012)

condom


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2012)

prophylactic


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2012)

Defence


----------



## eurowing (21 Feb 2012)

Strategy


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

exit


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

escape


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2012)

evade


----------



## my72jeep (21 Feb 2012)

ex-wife


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2012)

happiness


----------



## armyvern (21 Feb 2012)

coffee !!


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2012)

beans


----------



## eurowing (21 Feb 2012)

flatulance


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Feb 2012)

petulance


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Feb 2012)

cranky


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2012)

ticked


----------



## eurowing (22 Feb 2012)

Tock


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Feb 2012)

Game


----------



## lethalLemon (22 Feb 2012)

fun


----------



## Tuna (22 Feb 2012)

friends


----------



## my72jeep (22 Feb 2012)

Benefits


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

retirement


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2012)

Pension (Maybe)


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

fund


----------



## eurowing (22 Feb 2012)

Boat (fund)


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2012)

hole

(in the water into which you pour money)


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

black


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2012)

dog


----------



## eurowing (22 Feb 2012)

Ginger (My dog)


----------



## fraserdw (22 Feb 2012)

root


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

canal


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2012)

love (canal)


----------



## krustyrl (22 Feb 2012)

guru


----------



## Tuna (22 Feb 2012)

Wisdom


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2012)

Truth


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

serum


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2012)

sickness


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2012)

malady


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Feb 2012)

condition


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

stable


----------



## krustyrl (23 Feb 2012)

barn


----------



## eurowing (23 Feb 2012)

Owl


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

night


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Feb 2012)

sleepy


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Feb 2012)

stand-to


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Feb 2012)

sentry


----------



## JSR OP (23 Feb 2012)

duty


----------



## krustyrl (23 Feb 2012)

tech


----------



## Tuna (23 Feb 2012)

Broken


----------



## eurowing (23 Feb 2012)

fixed!


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

neutered


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Feb 2012)

neutered


----------



## krustyrl (23 Feb 2012)

sterile


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

disinfected


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2012)

bleached


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

blonde


----------



## rmc_wannabe (23 Feb 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> bleached



lager


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2012)

pilsner


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

beer


----------



## my72jeep (23 Feb 2012)

Bong


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

cannabis


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2012)

sativa


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

indica


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2012)

India


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

ink


----------



## my72jeep (23 Feb 2012)

Master


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Feb 2012)

Corporal


----------



## my72jeep (23 Feb 2012)

Austrian


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Feb 2012)

Godwin...


----------



## krustyrl (23 Feb 2012)

Darwin


----------



## eurowing (23 Feb 2012)

Award


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

Academy


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2012)

police


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2012)

state


----------



## JSR OP (23 Feb 2012)

Denial


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2012)

self


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

gratification      


 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2012)

instant


----------



## eurowing (23 Feb 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2012)

porridge


----------



## observor 69 (24 Feb 2012)

bowels  (as in too much of the above)


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2012)

constipated


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2012)

enema


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2012)

Flush


----------



## krustyrl (24 Feb 2012)

Royal


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2012)

pain


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2012)

relief


----------



## my72jeep (24 Feb 2012)

stress


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2012)

fracture


----------



## observor 69 (24 Feb 2012)

Seniors


----------



## my72jeep (24 Feb 2012)

discount


----------



## krustyrl (24 Feb 2012)

store


----------



## my72jeep (24 Feb 2012)

Wherehouse


----------



## Sadukar09 (24 Feb 2012)

Milhouse


----------



## my72jeep (24 Feb 2012)

Nerd


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2012)

Candy


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Feb 2012)

Cane


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2012)

sugar


----------



## charlesm (24 Feb 2012)

Daddy


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2012)

bank


----------



## Tuna (24 Feb 2012)

Note


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Feb 2012)

paper


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2012)

airplane


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Feb 2012)

eurowing said:
			
		

> airplane



Runway


----------



## ReneeClaude (24 Feb 2012)

Heading


----------



## krustyrl (24 Feb 2012)

out


----------



## cupper (24 Feb 2012)

closet


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2012)

queen


----------



## GnyHwy (24 Feb 2012)

rook


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2012)

over


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2012)

Night


----------



## cupper (25 Feb 2012)

rider


----------



## eurowing (25 Feb 2012)

Motorcycle


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2012)

Harley (the only _real_ motorcycle  :nod


----------



## observor 69 (25 Feb 2012)

Hardly


----------



## eurowing (25 Feb 2012)

Able (tostartison)


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2012)

Cain


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2012)

Raising


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2012)

Arizona


----------



## my72jeep (25 Feb 2012)

memorial


----------



## eurowing (25 Feb 2012)

cenotaph


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2012)

salute


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2012)

respect


----------



## my72jeep (25 Feb 2012)

earned


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2012)

awarded


----------



## my72jeep (25 Feb 2012)

honoured


----------



## GnyHwy (25 Feb 2012)

disgraced


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Feb 2012)

Booted


----------



## my72jeep (25 Feb 2012)

jack


----------



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2012)

off


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Feb 2012)

wrong


----------



## Tuna (25 Feb 2012)

People


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2012)

mover


----------



## JSR OP (25 Feb 2012)

Shaker


----------



## cupper (25 Feb 2012)

salt


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2012)

peter  (sp)


----------



## eurowing (26 Feb 2012)

Pater (Let's git at 'er)


----------



## q_1966 (26 Feb 2012)

Tater


----------



## krustyrl (26 Feb 2012)

Tots


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Feb 2012)

Small


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Feb 2012)

Tiny


----------



## JSR OP (26 Feb 2012)

Petty


----------



## GnyHwy (26 Feb 2012)

crime


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2012)

boss


----------



## eurowing (26 Feb 2012)

Hog


----------



## my72jeep (26 Feb 2012)

wild


----------



## q_1966 (26 Feb 2012)

Like


----------



## eurowing (26 Feb 2012)

NASCAR


----------



## JSR OP (26 Feb 2012)

MONDAY!?!?  :'(


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2012)

hate !!


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2012)

love


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2012)

hurts


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2012)

so


----------



## ReneeClaude (26 Feb 2012)

What


----------



## JSR OP (26 Feb 2012)

Ever...


----------



## GnyHwy (26 Feb 2012)

lasting


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2012)

battery


----------



## observor 69 (26 Feb 2012)

flat


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Feb 2012)

chested


----------



## observor 69 (26 Feb 2012)

breasted


----------



## my72jeep (26 Feb 2012)

bare


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2012)

minimum


----------



## eurowing (26 Feb 2012)

measurement


----------



## cupper (26 Feb 2012)

average


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

Joe


----------



## medicineman (27 Feb 2012)

Louis


----------



## eurowing (27 Feb 2012)

L'Amour


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

author


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (27 Feb 2012)

Books


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Feb 2012)

Paperback


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

Writer


----------



## JSR OP (27 Feb 2012)

Reader


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

barcode


----------



## medicineman (27 Feb 2012)

scanner


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

police


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2012)

chief


----------



## observor 69 (27 Feb 2012)

Sitting Bull


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2012)

Lakota


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

tribe


----------



## q_1966 (27 Feb 2012)

sexytime


----------



## krustyrl (27 Feb 2012)

playtime


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

kindergarten


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 Feb 2012)

school


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

daze


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2012)

confuse


----------



## eurowing (27 Feb 2012)

chaos


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

controlled


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2012)

kaos


----------



## krustyrl (27 Feb 2012)

Smart


----------



## eurowing (27 Feb 2012)

Agent


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2012)

007


----------



## observor 69 (27 Feb 2012)

Movie


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

Oscar


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2012)

(the) grouch


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

crab


----------



## fraserdw (27 Feb 2012)

itch


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2012)

scratch


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

ticket


----------



## medicineman (27 Feb 2012)

ride


----------



## Tuna (27 Feb 2012)

Bull


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

horn


----------



## medicineman (27 Feb 2012)

car


----------



## krustyrl (27 Feb 2012)

Boat


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

cruise


----------



## krustyrl (27 Feb 2012)

missile


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2012)

scud


----------



## observor 69 (28 Feb 2012)

stud  (ya it dates me.)


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

Canadian (!! - Arthur Kent ... yummy)


----------



## cupper (28 Feb 2012)

National


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

news


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2012)

paper


----------



## observor 69 (28 Feb 2012)

dieing


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

breath


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

bad


----------



## eurowing (28 Feb 2012)

Ass


----------



## GnyHwy (28 Feb 2012)

donkey


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2012)

kong


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

toy


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2012)

story


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

Woody


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

woodpecker


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

Downy


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2012)

Soft


----------



## JSR OP (28 Feb 2012)

Tail


----------



## medicineman (28 Feb 2012)

hook


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

scandal


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

Liberal


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2012)

conservative


----------



## medicineman (28 Feb 2012)

suck


----------



## observor 69 (28 Feb 2012)

up


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Feb 2012)

start


----------



## eurowing (28 Feb 2012)

Line


----------



## GnyHwy (28 Feb 2012)

curve


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

ball


----------



## cupper (28 Feb 2012)

gown


----------



## q_1966 (28 Feb 2012)

Paul Martin


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

clown


----------



## observor 69 (28 Feb 2012)

Therapeutic


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

mattress


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

bugs


----------



## krustyrl (28 Feb 2012)

critters


----------



## eurowing (28 Feb 2012)

Pets


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (28 Feb 2012)

Dogs


----------



## krustyrl (28 Feb 2012)

(...of)   War


----------



## my72jeep (28 Feb 2012)

Lords


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

(of) Flatbush


----------



## medicineman (28 Feb 2012)

gang


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2012)

bang    ( )


----------



## medicineman (28 Feb 2012)

cool  :nod:


----------



## cupper (28 Feb 2012)

(hand) Luke


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2012)

skywalker


----------



## Rogo (29 Feb 2012)

Spaceballs


----------



## observor 69 (29 Feb 2012)

meatballs


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Feb 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## medicineman (29 Feb 2012)

strings


----------



## my72jeep (29 Feb 2012)

Idiot


----------



## krustyrl (29 Feb 2012)

Village


----------



## my72jeep (29 Feb 2012)

People


----------



## armyvern (29 Feb 2012)

Lonely


----------



## eurowing (29 Feb 2012)

Planet


----------



## Tuna (29 Feb 2012)

Island


----------



## observor 69 (29 Feb 2012)

1000


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Feb 2012)

grand


----------



## eurowing (29 Feb 2012)

idea


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Feb 2012)

Fairy   :facepalm:


----------



## krustyrl (29 Feb 2012)

tooth


----------



## q_1966 (29 Feb 2012)

of gold


----------



## cupper (29 Feb 2012)

member


----------



## armyvern (29 Feb 2012)

ship


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Feb 2012)

mother


----------



## armyvern (29 Feb 2012)

goose


----------



## cupper (29 Feb 2012)

gander


----------



## medicineman (29 Feb 2012)

look


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Feb 2012)

peer


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Feb 2012)

Leer


----------



## my72jeep (29 Feb 2012)

drool


----------



## cupper (29 Feb 2012)

tool


----------



## observor 69 (29 Feb 2012)

box


----------



## medicineman (29 Feb 2012)

junk


----------



## cupper (29 Feb 2012)

(in the) trunk


----------



## medicineman (29 Feb 2012)

(of the) car


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Feb 2012)

(to the) Batmobile


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

Gotham


----------



## q_1966 (1 Mar 2012)

Opera :bowing:


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

Seigfried (The very first opera that I attended)


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Mar 2012)

Sigurd


----------



## cupper (1 Mar 2012)

Deadliest (catch)


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

Warrior


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Mar 2012)

Swan (from the movie The Warriors)


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

Princess


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2012)

Bride


----------



## my72jeep (1 Mar 2012)

(of) Chucky


----------



## krustyrl (1 Mar 2012)

Cheese


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2012)

pizza


----------



## krustyrl (1 Mar 2012)

Face


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2012)

zits


----------



## cupper (1 Mar 2012)

(baby) Blues


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

Festival


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Mar 2012)

Carnival


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

tent


----------



## eurowing (2 Mar 2012)

City


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

slicker


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Mar 2012)

ice


----------



## observor 69 (2 Mar 2012)

drink


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Mar 2012)

Whiskey


----------



## krustyrl (2 Mar 2012)

Sip


----------



## Tuna (2 Mar 2012)

Sake


----------



## eurowing (2 Mar 2012)

beverage


----------



## CFR FCS (2 Mar 2012)

dispenser


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

soap


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Mar 2012)

Rope


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

lasso


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2012)

rodeo


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

goat


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Mar 2012)

cheese


----------



## eurowing (2 Mar 2012)

Please


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2012)

manners


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Mar 2012)

Miss


----------



## cupper (2 Mar 2012)

marple


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Mar 2012)

Christie


----------



## my72jeep (2 Mar 2012)

cookies


----------



## cupper (2 Mar 2012)

cake


----------



## krustyrl (2 Mar 2012)

Birthday


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2012)

gift


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2012)

horse


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Mar 2012)

manure


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2012)

smells


----------



## my72jeep (2 Mar 2012)

Fresh


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2012)

picked


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Mar 2012)

Corn


----------



## medicineman (3 Mar 2012)

holio


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2012)

Beavis


----------



## eurowing (3 Mar 2012)

I can't help myself.....  Butthead!


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2012)

cartoon


----------



## krustyrl (3 Mar 2012)

Character


----------



## my72jeep (3 Mar 2012)

Assassin


----------



## observor 69 (3 Mar 2012)

reality


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2012)

sucks


----------



## my72jeep (3 Mar 2012)

Blows


----------



## medicineman (3 Mar 2012)

goats


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Mar 2012)

Sheep


----------



## eurowing (3 Mar 2012)

Dog


----------



## medicineman (3 Mar 2012)

fornicator


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Mar 2012)

Lover


----------



## krustyrl (3 Mar 2012)

Fighter


----------



## cupper (3 Mar 2012)

FOO


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Mar 2012)

Artillery


----------



## eurowing (4 Mar 2012)

Round


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Mar 2012)

Pear


----------



## Tuna (4 Mar 2012)

Apple


----------



## JSR OP (4 Mar 2012)

Computer


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2012)

cider


----------



## eurowing (4 Mar 2012)

good


----------



## SoldierInAYear (4 Mar 2012)

bad


----------



## my72jeep (4 Mar 2012)

ugly


----------



## JSR OP (4 Mar 2012)

Betty


----------



## krustyrl (4 Mar 2012)

Bitchin'     (Betty)


----------



## cupper (4 Mar 2012)

moaning


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2012)

groaning


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Mar 2012)

Gripeing


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2012)

snivellitis


----------



## krustyrl (4 Mar 2012)

kleenex


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2012)

depository


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2012)

repository


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Mar 2012)

Why not extend the theme............


suppository


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2012)

clerestory


----------



## JSR OP (5 Mar 2012)

Window


----------



## eurowing (5 Mar 2012)

Curtains


----------



## krustyrl (5 Mar 2012)

Iron


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2012)

horse


----------



## my72jeep (5 Mar 2012)

carrage


----------



## eurowing (5 Mar 2012)

tare


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2012)

zero


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2012)

patience


----------



## eurowing (5 Mar 2012)

patient


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Mar 2012)

zero


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2012)

hero


----------



## krustyrl (5 Mar 2012)

sandwich


----------



## my72jeep (5 Mar 2012)

submarine


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2012)

dent


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2012)

dimple


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2012)

butt


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2012)

out


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2012)

side


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2012)

door


----------



## my72jeep (5 Mar 2012)

portal


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2012)

gateway


----------



## eurowing (5 Mar 2012)

keymaster


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2012)

paymaster


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2012)

servicemaster


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2012)

guarantee


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2012)

warrant(ee)


----------



## eurowing (6 Mar 2012)

search


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2012)

light


----------



## observor 69 (6 Mar 2012)

ASW/SAR


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Mar 2012)

capability


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2012)

incapable


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Mar 2012)

Useless


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

Liberals


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Mar 2012)

liars


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

Friars


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2012)

Tucks


----------



## Dou You (6 Mar 2012)

Tux


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Mar 2012)

Toques.


----------



## eurowing (6 Mar 2012)

Torques


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

wrench


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2012)

wench


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

nuts


----------



## JSR OP (6 Mar 2012)

Bolts


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

Material


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Mar 2012)

Girl


----------



## eurowing (6 Mar 2012)

Lovely


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2012)

Swimingly


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

butterfly


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2012)

effect


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

cause


----------



## observor 69 (7 Mar 2012)

of the moment


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2012)

time


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2012)

Limit


----------



## JSR OP (7 Mar 2012)

Speed


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

trap


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2012)

mouse


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (7 Mar 2012)

cats


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

dying


----------



## observor 69 (7 Mar 2012)

palliative


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2012)

ward


----------



## observor 69 (7 Mar 2012)

care


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2012)

Don't


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2012)

do


----------



## cupper (7 Mar 2012)

be


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

to


----------



## eurowing (7 Mar 2012)

too


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2012)

two


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2012)

Deuce


----------



## eurowing (7 Mar 2012)

Pair


----------



## cupper (7 Mar 2012)

grow (a)


----------



## eurowing (8 Mar 2012)

(Grow) - Op   Hey, I live in BC >


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2012)

hydroponics


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2012)

Hydrophones


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2012)

Hydroplane


----------



## eurowing (8 Mar 2012)

skid


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2012)

Mark


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2012)

stain


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Mar 2012)

tobacco


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2012)

cigar


----------



## cupper (8 Mar 2012)

Intern >


----------



## eurowing (8 Mar 2012)

Stain


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2012)

dress


----------



## eurowing (8 Mar 2012)

Blue


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2012)

Steel


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2012)

nerves


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2012)

Steel


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Mar 2012)

superhero


----------



## observor 69 (8 Mar 2012)

pretend


----------



## krustyrl (8 Mar 2012)

fake


----------



## my72jeep (9 Mar 2012)

Orgasm


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Yahhhoooo!!


----------



## observor 69 (9 Mar 2012)

buckerooo


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

toddler


----------



## observor 69 (9 Mar 2012)

grand daughter


----------



## eurowing (9 Mar 2012)

Joy


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2012)

Jump


----------



## Tuna (9 Mar 2012)

Skip


----------



## eurowing (9 Mar 2012)

Rope


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

burn


----------



## observor 69 (9 Mar 2012)

baby


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

cakes


----------



## krustyrl (9 Mar 2012)

Muffins


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

meadow


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2012)

Lark


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

lemon


----------



## eurowing (9 Mar 2012)

Ford


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

truck


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

tires


----------



## krustyrl (9 Mar 2012)

Rim


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

job


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

less


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

humour



(LMAO at the rim job!! Good one!!  ;D)


----------



## krustyrl (9 Mar 2012)

fun




> (LMAO at the rim job!! Good one!!  ;D)


   

...was a setup.!!!


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

fair

(y'all are welcome) >


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

enough



(back at you!)


----------



## krustyrl (9 Mar 2012)

play



> (y'all are welcome) >




...thanks Cupper


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

nice


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

kids


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

goats


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

Stare


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

hypnotize


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2012)

Biggie


----------



## cupper (9 Mar 2012)

Smalls


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

Wendy's


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2012)

Hamburger


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

fries


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2012)

Freedom      :


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

costs


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

$1.05


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

(plus) tax


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

sales


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

soupy


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

poopy


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

pants


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

Depends


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

Journeyman



 >


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

Master


----------



## eurowing (10 Mar 2012)

Servant


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

slave


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

galley


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

kitchen (place to avoid!!)


----------



## eurowing (10 Mar 2012)

Cupboard


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

pantry


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

butler's


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

doors


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2012)

windows


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

bars


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

lockup


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2012)

Cell


----------



## eurowing (10 Mar 2012)

Floor


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

four (on the)


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

shift


----------



## eurowing (10 Mar 2012)

gears


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

grind


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Mar 2012)

Bump


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

baby


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Mar 2012)

sweety


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

pie


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2012)

Sugar


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

coat


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

fur


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2012)

ball


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

bearing


----------



## krustyrl (10 Mar 2012)

needle


----------



## eurowing (10 Mar 2012)

Pin


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2012)

bowling


----------



## my72jeep (10 Mar 2012)

Elf


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

EMP


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2012)

HAARP


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> HAARP



Bull (Gerald)


----------



## McG (10 Mar 2012)

Moose


----------



## cupper (10 Mar 2012)

head


----------



## eurowing (11 Mar 2012)

foreplay... ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2012)

single


----------



## my72jeep (11 Mar 2012)

threesome


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2012)

Trio


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2012)

Triplet


----------



## SoldierInAYear (11 Mar 2012)

three


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

blind


----------



## eurowing (11 Mar 2012)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Mice...


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2012)

keyboards


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

Drums


----------



## Dou You (11 Mar 2012)

ear


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

Wig


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

perm


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2012)

temp


----------



## eurowing (11 Mar 2012)

high


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2012)

score


----------



## Delaney1986 (11 Mar 2012)

nookie


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

less


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2012)

married


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

Buried


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

bone


----------



## missing1 (11 Mar 2012)

meal


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

Happy


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

Days


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2012)

Fonzi


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

cooool


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

Heyyyyyy.....!


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2012)

Yo


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2012)

Adrian


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

Rocky


----------



## medicineman (11 Mar 2012)

Philadelphia


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2012)

Douche


----------



## eurowing (12 Mar 2012)

Shower


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2012)

Clean


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2012)

Mister


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2012)

Mister (the glam band)


----------



## gcclarke (12 Mar 2012)

Magoo


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2012)

Blind


----------



## krustyrl (12 Mar 2012)

Champagne


----------



## Dou You (12 Mar 2012)

Supernova


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2012)

Rockstar


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (12 Mar 2012)

money


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2012)

Floyd


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2012)

Count


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2012)

down


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2012)

final


----------



## krustyrl (12 Mar 2012)

Frontier


----------



## observor 69 (12 Mar 2012)

space


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2012)

balls


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2012)

kicked


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2012)

junk


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2012)

trunk


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2012)

arse


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2012)

website


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2012)

porn


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2012)

art


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Mar 2012)

Garfunkel


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2012)

Simon


----------



## krustyrl (13 Mar 2012)

Says


----------



## cupper (13 Mar 2012)

you


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Mar 2012)

RIP


----------



## eurowing (13 Mar 2012)

Poppy


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2012)

Sacrifice


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Mar 2012)

Blood.


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2012)

hound


----------



## Wilamanjaro (13 Mar 2012)

(nothin' but a hound) Dog.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2012)

Mutt


----------



## cupper (13 Mar 2012)

Jeff


----------



## medicineman (13 Mar 2012)

Bridges


----------



## cupper (13 Mar 2012)

Roads


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2012)

Royal


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Mar 2012)

Family.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Mar 2012)

Guy


----------



## krustyrl (14 Mar 2012)

Quagmire





(....giggety......)


----------



## gcclarke (14 Mar 2012)

Marsh


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Mar 2012)

morass


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2012)

swamp


----------



## observor 69 (14 Mar 2012)

people


----------



## eurowing (14 Mar 2012)

assholes


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2012)

proctology


----------



## Dou You (14 Mar 2012)

exam


----------



## medicineman (14 Mar 2012)

study


----------



## Dou You (14 Mar 2012)

...procrastinate


----------



## medicineman (14 Mar 2012)

eventually


----------



## cupper (14 Mar 2012)

inevitably


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2012)

maybe


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2012)

not


----------



## medicineman (15 Mar 2012)

today


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2012)

show


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2012)

boat


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2012)

house


----------



## krustyrl (15 Mar 2012)

Arrest


----------



## observor 69 (15 Mar 2012)

inquiry


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2012)

judicial


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Mar 2012)

robe


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2012)

toga !!


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2012)

party


----------



## observor 69 (15 Mar 2012)

BEYONCE


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Mar 2012)

Singer (sort of)


----------



## krustyrl (15 Mar 2012)

dancer


----------



## eurowing (16 Mar 2012)

Erotic


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2012)

Movie


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

theatre


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Mar 2012)

Operating


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

working


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2012)

stiff


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Mar 2012)

joint


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

knee


----------



## observor 69 (16 Mar 2012)

jogging


----------



## medicineman (16 Mar 2012)

stumbling


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

block


----------



## observor 69 (16 Mar 2012)

mental


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

capacity


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2012)

volume


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

area


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

BUBBLE


----------



## medicineman (16 Mar 2012)

gum


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

disease


----------



## eurowing (16 Mar 2012)

cancer


----------



## JSR OP (16 Mar 2012)

Crab


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Mar 2012)

Leg


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

Over


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

board


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

pirate


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2012)

Hook


----------



## observor 69 (16 Mar 2012)

LINE


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

1 900


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

porn


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Mar 2012)

Star


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

moon


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

shine


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Mar 2012)

Swish


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

moonshine


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

(rum) runner


----------



## observor 69 (16 Mar 2012)

SPEED


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

drug


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2012)

choice


----------



## medicineman (16 Mar 2012)

Taster's


----------



## my72jeep (16 Mar 2012)

java


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2012)

tube


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

baby


----------



## my72jeep (16 Mar 2012)

diaper


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

pin


----------



## krustyrl (16 Mar 2012)

wheel


----------



## observor 69 (16 Mar 2012)

caveman


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

poop-flinger


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

stableboy


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2012)

cabinboy


----------



## eurowing (17 Mar 2012)

(the cabin boy, the cabin boy, the dirty little) Nipper


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2012)

... zipper


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Mar 2012)

Fly


----------



## missing1 (17 Mar 2012)

Spanish


----------



## my72jeep (17 Mar 2012)

Onion


----------



## cupper (17 Mar 2012)

French


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2012)

Connection


----------



## my72jeep (17 Mar 2012)

Joined


----------



## krustyrl (17 Mar 2012)

Twins


----------



## cupper (17 Mar 2012)

Orioles


----------



## my72jeep (17 Mar 2012)

suck


----------



## cupper (17 Mar 2012)

Crosby


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2012)

Bing


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Mar 2012)

Go


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2012)

fish


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Mar 2012)

Outdoor's  ;D


----------



## eurowing (17 Mar 2012)

Outhouse


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Mar 2012)

Regular


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2012)

fibre


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Mar 2012)

Grain


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2012)

elevator


----------



## Cui (17 Mar 2012)

stuck


----------



## krustyrl (17 Mar 2012)

glue


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2012)

sniff


----------



## cupper (17 Mar 2012)

t-shirt


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2012)

stinky


----------



## krustyrl (17 Mar 2012)

member                            (...the person who started this thread 686 pages ago.!!!)


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

needs


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2012)

Maslow


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

behaviorist


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Mar 2012)

Nudist


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2012)

colony


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2012)

Empire


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

builder


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2012)

bob (the)


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

What (about?)


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

Gives?


----------



## Tuna (18 Mar 2012)

takes


----------



## krustyrl (18 Mar 2012)

off


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

clothes


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2012)

optional


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

thongs


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

girls


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2012)

hardwood


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

Oaken


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

Cialis


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2012)

stamina


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

measure


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2012)

time


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

distance


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

runner


----------



## medicineman (18 Mar 2012)

Blade


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2012)

Razor


----------



## medicineman (19 Mar 2012)

Motorola


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2012)

Radio


----------



## medicineman (19 Mar 2012)

beacon


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2012)

Lighthouse


----------



## cupper (19 Mar 2012)

Coast


----------



## krustyrl (19 Mar 2012)

Soap


----------



## medicineman (19 Mar 2012)

rope


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2012)

lasso


----------



## krustyrl (19 Mar 2012)

Noose


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2012)

guilty


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2012)

pleasure


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Mar 2012)

Massage


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2012)

happy


----------



## krustyrl (19 Mar 2012)

ending   (....we all knew this was coming.!)


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2012)

Orgasm ( I blame Vern for the spiral into decadance)


----------



## Wookilar (19 Mar 2012)

Mrs Brown


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2012)

wax


----------



## gcclarke (19 Mar 2012)

On


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Mar 2012)

Par


----------



## my72jeep (19 Mar 2012)

Three


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2012)

sisters


----------



## krustyrl (19 Mar 2012)

Twins     (Sedins)


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2012)

fraternal


----------



## my72jeep (19 Mar 2012)

Masons


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2012)

Lodge


----------



## krustyrl (19 Mar 2012)

Scuttlebutt


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2012)

gossip


----------



## eurowing (20 Mar 2012)

word


----------



## Dou You (20 Mar 2012)

Microsoft


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2012)

shares


----------



## eurowing (20 Mar 2012)

Dividend


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Mar 2012)

surplus


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2012)

deficiency


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Mar 2012)

lacking


----------



## Tuna (20 Mar 2012)

Intelligence


----------



## krustyrl (20 Mar 2012)

Artificial


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Mar 2012)

vanilla


----------



## krustyrl (20 Mar 2012)

Fudge


----------



## gcclarke (20 Mar 2012)

Factor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Mar 2012)

Fear


----------



## dapaterson (20 Mar 2012)

Itself


----------



## medicineman (20 Mar 2012)

alone


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Mar 2012)

home


----------



## Dou You (20 Mar 2012)

plate


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2012)

dentures


----------



## cupper (20 Mar 2012)

falsies


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Mar 2012)

cattle


----------



## eurowing (21 Mar 2012)

prod


----------



## armyvern (21 Mar 2012)

line


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2012)

conga!


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Mar 2012)

vacation


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Mar 2012)

Resort


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (21 Mar 2012)

killings


----------



## eurowing (21 Mar 2012)

sad


----------



## twilrecce (21 Mar 2012)

emotion


----------



## medicineman (21 Mar 2012)

affect


----------



## cupper (21 Mar 2012)

Effect


----------



## krustyrl (21 Mar 2012)

Reflect


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Mar 2012)

mirror


----------



## observor 69 (22 Mar 2012)

image


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2012)

Mirage


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2012)

oasis


----------



## Cui (22 Mar 2012)

palm


----------



## medicineman (22 Mar 2012)

reading


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2012)

railroad


----------



## eurowing (22 Mar 2012)

track


----------



## Cui (22 Mar 2012)

Record


----------



## armyvern (22 Mar 2012)

breaker


----------



## my72jeep (22 Mar 2012)

Jaw


----------



## missing1 (22 Mar 2012)

Moose


----------



## gcclarke (22 Mar 2012)

Milk


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2012)

Duds


----------



## SprCForr (22 Mar 2012)

Fancy


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Mar 2012)

Clothes


----------



## gcclarke (22 Mar 2012)

Make (the man)


----------



## eurowing (22 Mar 2012)

Hay


----------



## cupper (22 Mar 2012)

maker


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2012)

Candlestick


----------



## medicineman (22 Mar 2012)

Clue


----------



## eurowing (22 Mar 2012)

Game


----------



## Cui (23 Mar 2012)

video


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2012)

Pop-up


----------



## medicineman (23 Mar 2012)

(Too) Much


----------



## eurowing (23 Mar 2012)

More


----------



## medicineman (23 Mar 2012)

Cowbell


----------



## eurowing (23 Mar 2012)

Saturday (Night Live)


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2012)

tomorrow


----------



## medicineman (23 Mar 2012)

woohoo


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2012)

Cheer


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Mar 2012)

Toast!


----------



## cupper (23 Mar 2012)

fork


----------



## SoldierInAYear (23 Mar 2012)

spoon


----------



## cupper (23 Mar 2012)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> spoon



(NO) THANKS! ;D


----------



## eurowing (24 Mar 2012)

(for) Nothing


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2012)

Gained.....


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

weight


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2012)

lifter


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2012)

Egg


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

beater


----------



## eurowing (24 Mar 2012)

Jeep


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

rollover


----------



## Cui (24 Mar 2012)

odometer


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2012)

guage


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

shotgun


----------



## Cui (24 Mar 2012)

passenger


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2012)

pigeon


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2012)

Mess


----------



## eurowing (24 Mar 2012)

Life


----------



## cupper (24 Mar 2012)

Mikey


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

cereal


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2012)

serial


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2012)

killer


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2012)

bees


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

swarm


----------



## Cui (24 Mar 2012)

crowd


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2012)

Loiter


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

hoodies


----------



## eurowing (24 Mar 2012)

warmth


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

gas


----------



## Jed (24 Mar 2012)

beans


----------



## krustyrl (24 Mar 2012)

(....  'n  )   Weiners


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2012)

zippers


----------



## eurowing (25 Mar 2012)

Zipless


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

baggies


----------



## eurowing (25 Mar 2012)

plastic


----------



## Cui (25 Mar 2012)

wrap


----------



## my72jeep (25 Mar 2012)

sandwich


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

threesome


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2012)

kinky


----------



## my72jeep (25 Mar 2012)

Dream


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

and(?)


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2012)

play 



 ;D


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2012)

fore  >


----------



## eurowing (25 Mar 2012)

shore


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

sail


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Mar 2012)

Boat


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2012)

Leaky


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2012)

Pipe


----------



## observor 69 (25 Mar 2012)

Dream


----------



## eurowing (25 Mar 2012)

(Dream) Baby....  Roy Orbison..


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2012)

sitter


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2012)

squatter


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2012)

girl !!


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2012)

Power!


----------



## Dou You (25 Mar 2012)

trip


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2012)

odometer


----------



## Cui (25 Mar 2012)

automobile


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

dealer


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2012)

blackjack


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

twenty-one


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Mar 2012)

gun


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2012)

sight


----------



## krustyrl (25 Mar 2012)

Ride    (....for Sight.!)


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Mar 2012)

Sally


----------



## Cui (25 Mar 2012)

girl


----------



## my72jeep (25 Mar 2012)

lesbian


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2012)

voyeur


----------



## eurowing (25 Mar 2012)

watcher


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Mar 2012)

sentry


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Mar 2012)

tower


----------



## Cui (26 Mar 2012)

abseil


----------



## medicineman (26 Mar 2012)

rope


----------



## my72jeep (26 Mar 2012)

hang


----------



## medicineman (26 Mar 2012)

high


----------



## eurowing (26 Mar 2012)

noon


----------



## medicineman (26 Mar 2012)

duel


----------



## eurowing (26 Mar 2012)

exhaust


----------



## krustyrl (26 Mar 2012)

Intake


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2012)

valve


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Mar 2012)

stem


----------



## Cui (26 Mar 2012)

Cell


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Mar 2012)

jail


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Mar 2012)

police


----------



## cupper (26 Mar 2012)

state


----------



## Cui (26 Mar 2012)

liquid


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Mar 2012)

boiling


----------



## cupper (26 Mar 2012)

mad


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2012)

Magazine   (What..Me worry.??)


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2012)

eurowing said:
			
		

> exhaust



pssst - duel and dual aren't the same thing  , but I'll let it go  ;D.

porn


----------



## eurowing (27 Mar 2012)

(on duel..... :-[ )  

(Porn)....  Star


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Mar 2012)

light  (for medicinman)


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Mar 2012)

headed


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

out


----------



## eurowing (27 Mar 2012)

Foxed


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Mar 2012)

fuddled


----------



## Dou You (27 Mar 2012)

be


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2012)

Bee


----------



## eurowing (27 Mar 2012)

BB


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

Breasts


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Brest



(Typo?)

France


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2012)

Baguette


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

stale


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 Mar 2012)

hard


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

Crunchy


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2012)

Captain


----------



## my72jeep (27 Mar 2012)

Nelson


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2012)

Rockefeller.


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2012)

Williamsburg


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2012)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Jed (27 Mar 2012)

Dutch


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2012)

Goldmember


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2012)

Foxxy!!


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Mar 2012)

Lady


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2012)

(...is a)    Tramp


----------



## Dou You (27 Mar 2012)

stamp


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2012)

view


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2012)

Vista


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2012)

Mall


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2012)

Cop


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

Timmies


----------



## eurowing (29 Mar 2012)

Rim


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

tire

(was gonna go with job again, but figured it wouldn't be as funny the second time around ;D)


----------



## my72jeep (29 Mar 2012)

blow


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2012)

me


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2012)

mine


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Mar 2012)

yours


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

up


----------



## eurowing (30 Mar 2012)

Movie


----------



## krustyrl (30 Mar 2012)

popcorn        op:


----------



## cupper (30 Mar 2012)

chicken


----------



## eurowing (30 Mar 2012)

Run


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

Gun


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Mar 2012)

rev


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

engine


(of a Harley and _NOT_ a crotch rocket; just sayin'.  )


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2012)

fire


----------



## cupper (30 Mar 2012)

fight


----------



## q_1966 (30 Mar 2012)

Batman
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/video/raw-video-holy-traffic-tickets-batman/article2386937/


----------



## krustyrl (30 Mar 2012)

Wings


----------



## cupper (30 Mar 2012)

Lowell


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

Green


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Mar 2012)

Radio


----------



## Jed (30 Mar 2012)

Marconi


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

inventor


----------



## eurowing (30 Mar 2012)

Da Vinci


----------



## Dou You (30 Mar 2012)

Code


----------



## Jed (30 Mar 2012)

Red


----------



## Dou You (30 Mar 2012)

Eye


----------



## cupper (30 Mar 2012)

candy


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Mar 2012)

sugar


----------



## eurowing (31 Mar 2012)

Diabetes


----------



## Cui (31 Mar 2012)

Insulin


----------



## eurowing (31 Mar 2012)

Resistance


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Mar 2012)

French


----------



## PPCLI Guy (31 Mar 2012)

Kiss


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2012)

Gene Simmons


----------



## eurowing (31 Mar 2012)

Runaway


----------



## krustyrl (31 Mar 2012)

escape


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2012)

The Great


----------



## my72jeep (31 Mar 2012)

Gatsby


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2012)

Fitzgerald


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Mar 2012)

Edmund


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2012)

Lightfoot


----------



## observor 69 (31 Mar 2012)

Lightfoot - ed


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2012)

Sundown


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2012)

C/S


----------



## observor 69 (31 Mar 2012)

DE


----------



## krustyrl (31 Mar 2012)

B/E


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Mar 2012)

acronymous


----------



## matthew1786 (1 Apr 2012)

CF


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2012)

movie


----------



## eurowing (1 Apr 2012)

Cinema


----------



## ht90 (1 Apr 2012)

Popcorn


----------



## medicineman (1 Apr 2012)

spill


----------



## Cui (1 Apr 2012)

BP


----------



## eurowing (1 Apr 2012)

Corporation


----------



## ht90 (1 Apr 2012)

Government


----------



## observor 69 (1 Apr 2012)

cynical


----------



## medicineman (1 Apr 2012)

lawmaker


----------



## matthew1786 (1 Apr 2012)

Chuck Norris


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2012)

approved


----------



## cupper (1 Apr 2012)

denied


----------



## Cui (1 Apr 2012)

love


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2012)

bug


----------



## eurowing (1 Apr 2012)

beetle (dung)


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2012)

Bailey


----------



## Jed (1 Apr 2012)

Otto


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Apr 2012)

auto


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Apr 2012)

bot


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2012)

fly


----------



## Cui (1 Apr 2012)

high


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Apr 2012)

Mile


----------



## cupper (1 Apr 2012)

green


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2012)

envy


----------



## medicineman (1 Apr 2012)

covet


----------



## cupper (2 Apr 2012)

neighbor


----------



## eurowing (2 Apr 2012)

friend


----------



## Jed (2 Apr 2012)

foe


----------



## medicineman (2 Apr 2012)

wife


----------



## ht90 (2 Apr 2012)

cheating


----------



## q_1966 (2 Apr 2012)

card player


----------



## krustyrl (2 Apr 2012)

Dealer


----------



## medicineman (2 Apr 2012)

dope


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Apr 2012)

booby


----------



## krustyrl (2 Apr 2012)

Hooter


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 Apr 2012)

Motorboat


----------



## cupper (2 Apr 2012)

outboard


----------



## Jed (2 Apr 2012)

overboard


----------



## ht90 (2 Apr 2012)

man


----------



## krustyrl (2 Apr 2012)

up


----------



## ht90 (2 Apr 2012)

stream


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Apr 2012)

River


----------



## missing1 (2 Apr 2012)

Dance


----------



## krustyrl (2 Apr 2012)

Bird             :facepalm:


----------



## my72jeep (2 Apr 2012)

dog


----------



## cupper (3 Apr 2012)

house


----------



## krustyrl (3 Apr 2012)

broken


----------



## Cui (3 Apr 2012)

heart


----------



## matthew1786 (3 Apr 2012)

pump


----------



## q_1966 (3 Apr 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Snuffy31.jpg


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2012)

imaginary


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Apr 2012)

Friend


----------



## Dou You (3 Apr 2012)

Foe


----------



## q_1966 (3 Apr 2012)

evil


----------



## medicineman (3 Apr 2012)

doer


----------



## Cui (3 Apr 2012)

actor


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Apr 2012)

politician


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Apr 2012)

Knock-out (Justin Trudeau)


----------



## krustyrl (3 Apr 2012)

punch


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2012)

Hawaiian


----------



## TN2IC (3 Apr 2012)

Punch


----------



## krustyrl (3 Apr 2012)

Buggy    (no returns.!!!)


----------



## cupper (3 Apr 2012)

beetle


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Apr 2012)

Bailey


----------



## missing1 (3 Apr 2012)

Bridge


----------



## medicineman (3 Apr 2012)

(Over Troubled) water


----------



## krustyrl (3 Apr 2012)

Bomber


----------



## Cui (3 Apr 2012)

suicide


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Apr 2012)

(is) Painless


----------



## krustyrl (3 Apr 2012)

Procedure


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2012)

surgical


----------



## Cui (4 Apr 2012)

mask


----------



## Tank Troll (4 Apr 2012)

Jim Carrey


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2012)

retard


----------



## Cui (4 Apr 2012)

slow


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2012)

bus


----------



## Robert0288 (4 Apr 2012)

repack


----------



## Tank Troll (4 Apr 2012)

Six Pack  :cheers:


----------



## krustyrl (4 Apr 2012)

Buuuuurp.!


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2012)

flatus


----------



## armyvern (4 Apr 2012)

Vern

(flatus chestus)


----------



## krustyrl (4 Apr 2012)

Army


----------



## armyvern (4 Apr 2012)

Khaki


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Apr 2012)

Green


----------



## krustyrl (4 Apr 2012)

Tom


----------



## armyvern (4 Apr 2012)

Thomson


----------



## my72jeep (4 Apr 2012)

tommy


----------



## armyvern (4 Apr 2012)

artist


----------



## Cui (5 Apr 2012)

post-modernist


----------



## medicineman (5 Apr 2012)

paint-tosser


----------



## cupper (5 Apr 2012)

wanker


----------



## TN2IC (5 Apr 2012)

bloke


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2012)

Chap


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2012)

stick


----------



## krustyrl (5 Apr 2012)

( in the...)   Mud


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Apr 2012)

tires


----------



## Cui (5 Apr 2012)

winter


----------



## medicineman (5 Apr 2012)

indoctrination


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Apr 2012)

Wheeled(allway'stuck)


----------



## q_1966 (6 Apr 2012)

Fifth Wheel


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

Extra


----------



## krustyrl (6 Apr 2012)

gum


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

Heimlich


----------



## Cui (6 Apr 2012)

choking


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

gagging


----------



## matthew1786 (6 Apr 2012)

reflex


----------



## Cui (6 Apr 2012)

angle


----------



## Dou You (6 Apr 2012)

right


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2012)

left


----------



## Jed (6 Apr 2012)

right, left, right ...


----------



## my72jeep (6 Apr 2012)

Marching


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Apr 2012)

band


----------



## Cui (6 Apr 2012)

rubber


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

protection


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Apr 2012)

Coating


----------



## cupper (6 Apr 2012)

epoxy


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2012)

sticky


----------



## Jed (7 Apr 2012)

wicket


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

cricket


----------



## eurowing (7 Apr 2012)

chirp


----------



## q_1966 (7 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> sticky





			
				Jed said:
			
		

> wicket



Burgers...I miss the Sticky Wicket


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Burgers...



fries


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2012)

gravy


----------



## Cui (7 Apr 2012)

turkey


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

baster


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2012)

IVF


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

IDF


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2012)

wtf


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

DIY

(we're all adults here, we don't need to spell  ;D )


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2012)

foreplay


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

forewarned


----------



## SoldierInAYear (7 Apr 2012)

Inform


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2012)

ignore


----------



## cupper (7 Apr 2012)

Amos


----------



## q_1966 (8 Apr 2012)

'n' Andy


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Apr 2012)

Griffith


----------



## Tank Troll (8 Apr 2012)

Old TV shows


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Apr 2012)

:facepalm:
The one rule from page 1....
"one word, and one word at a time ONLY"

... sheriff


----------



## Cui (8 Apr 2012)

cop


----------



## Jed (8 Apr 2012)

n' robbers


----------



## medicineman (8 Apr 2012)

guns


----------



## cupper (8 Apr 2012)

roses


----------



## SoldierInAYear (8 Apr 2012)

red


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Apr 2012)

green


----------



## McG (8 Apr 2012)

procurement


----------



## Cui (8 Apr 2012)

buying


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Apr 2012)

time


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

piece


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Apr 2012)

hair


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2012)

musical


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Apr 2012)

Oliver


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2012)

Twist


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2012)

Shout


----------



## krustyrl (9 Apr 2012)

Scream


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2012)

ScreamII


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

crap


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Apr 2012)

Defecate


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Apr 2012)

Opp's


----------



## Jed (9 Apr 2012)

Ooops!


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2012)

daisy


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

chain


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2012)

gang


----------



## my72jeep (9 Apr 2012)

bang


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2012)

big


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

huge


----------



## twilrecce (9 Apr 2012)

women


----------



## medicineman (10 Apr 2012)

muffin


----------



## Cui (10 Apr 2012)

blueberry


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Apr 2012)

Cake


----------



## medicineman (10 Apr 2012)

eater


----------



## matthew1786 (10 Apr 2012)

gluttonous


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Apr 2012)

hoggish


----------



## Cui (10 Apr 2012)

sin


----------



## krustyrl (10 Apr 2012)

city


----------



## Dou You (10 Apr 2012)

limits


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2012)

outer (please stand by   )


----------



## Tuna (10 Apr 2012)

space


----------



## Cui (10 Apr 2012)

heater


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Apr 2012)

Pistol


----------



## SoldierInAYear (10 Apr 2012)

Firearm


----------



## eurowing (10 Apr 2012)

Torch


----------



## medicineman (10 Apr 2012)

BlackBerry


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2012)

pearl


----------



## medicineman (10 Apr 2012)

necklace


----------



## cupper (10 Apr 2012)

messy >


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> messy >



disgusting   :


----------



## cupper (10 Apr 2012)

sorry


----------



## medicineman (10 Apr 2012)

gutter


----------



## krustyrl (10 Apr 2012)

ball


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Apr 2012)

Base


----------



## krustyrl (10 Apr 2012)

brat


----------



## my72jeep (11 Apr 2012)

brother


----------



## medicineman (11 Apr 2012)

rat


----------



## Jed (11 Apr 2012)

fink


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Apr 2012)

Snitch


----------



## my72jeep (11 Apr 2012)

Informant


----------



## medicineman (11 Apr 2012)

confidential


----------



## armyvern (11 Apr 2012)

High School


----------



## Cui (11 Apr 2012)

jocks


----------



## Jed (11 Apr 2012)

strap


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Apr 2012)

Ruck sack (oops more than one word again sorry Sig pig)  :


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Apr 2012)

Bergen


----------



## medicineman (11 Apr 2012)

Norway


----------



## q_1966 (12 Apr 2012)

Danish


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2012)

Sticky


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2012)

Buns


----------



## my72jeep (12 Apr 2012)

tosted


----------



## medicineman (12 Apr 2012)

bread


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Apr 2012)

Dough.


----------



## medicineman (12 Apr 2012)

cash


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2012)

tango


----------



## medicineman (12 Apr 2012)

dance


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2012)

hat-less


----------



## q_1966 (12 Apr 2012)

waltz


----------



## Tuna (12 Apr 2012)

Tango


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2012)

Cash


----------



## cupper (12 Apr 2012)

Johnny


----------



## Cui (12 Apr 2012)

marching


----------



## JPye (12 Apr 2012)

ants


----------



## medicineman (12 Apr 2012)

picnic


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2012)

Basket


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Apr 2012)

Case


----------



## jparkin (12 Apr 2012)

study


----------



## Cui (12 Apr 2012)

hard


----------



## cupper (12 Apr 2012)

harder


----------



## Tuna (12 Apr 2012)

(tempting...but)
steel


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2012)

Buns (of) >


----------



## navymich (13 Apr 2012)

Cinnamon


----------



## Cui (13 Apr 2012)

challenge


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2012)

coin


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Apr 2012)

purse


----------



## captloadie (13 Apr 2012)

silk


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2012)

stocking


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Apr 2012)

Mask


----------



## JPye (13 Apr 2012)

Michael


----------



## q_1966 (13 Apr 2012)

Caine


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2012)

Mutiny


----------



## Jed (13 Apr 2012)

Bligh


----------



## medicineman (13 Apr 2012)

Bounty


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Apr 2012)

Reward


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2012)

_just_


----------



## matthew1786 (13 Apr 2012)

righteous


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2012)

indignation


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Apr 2012)

frustration


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

playoffs


----------



## Cui (14 Apr 2012)

beard


----------



## matthew1786 (14 Apr 2012)

Santa


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Apr 2012)

Anna


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2012)

winds


----------



## JPye (14 Apr 2012)

solar


----------



## missing1 (14 Apr 2012)

panel


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2012)

marker


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

sharpie


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2012)

knifie


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2012)

spoony


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

luv


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2012)

muffin


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

meadow


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Apr 2012)

Soprano


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2012)

Tony


----------



## Dou You (14 Apr 2012)

Tiger


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

williams


----------



## Dou You (14 Apr 2012)

Robin


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2012)

batman


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

butler


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2012)

Lerch

(BTW - what's with the muffin fetish lately? LOL)


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Apr 2012)

manservant 

*that is if you meant Lurch*


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Apr 2012)

Jeeves


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2012)

Ask


----------



## Cui (14 Apr 2012)

tell


----------



## cupper (14 Apr 2012)

overture


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2012)

aperture


----------



## cupper (15 Apr 2012)

f-stop


----------



## SoldierInAYear (15 Apr 2012)

order


----------



## q_1966 (15 Apr 2012)

QR&O's


----------



## medicineman (15 Apr 2012)

law


----------



## Cui (15 Apr 2012)

Newton


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2012)

Fig


----------



## cupper (15 Apr 2012)

leaf


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Apr 2012)

Out


----------



## matthew1786 (15 Apr 2012)

side


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2012)

bar


----------



## Dou You (15 Apr 2012)

down


----------



## Cui (15 Apr 2012)

up


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Apr 2012)

North


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2012)

Pole


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2012)

dancer


----------



## Jed (15 Apr 2012)

prancer


----------



## JPye (15 Apr 2012)

vixen


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Apr 2012)

wife


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Apr 2012)

Significant (other)


----------



## Cui (15 Apr 2012)

digits


----------



## medicineman (15 Apr 2012)

fingies


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2012)

chicken


----------



## Cui (15 Apr 2012)

fried


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Apr 2012)

deep


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2012)

trouble


----------



## Tank Troll (16 Apr 2012)

times


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

New York


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2012)

Gotham


----------



## JPye (16 Apr 2012)

Catwoman


----------



## matthew1786 (16 Apr 2012)

leather


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Apr 2012)

Chaps


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

Bronco


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2012)

Ford


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

Fairlane


----------



## Jed (16 Apr 2012)

father (figure that one out  8))


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2012)

issues


----------



## Jed (16 Apr 2012)

tissues


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2012)

whining


----------



## JPye (16 Apr 2012)

wiener


----------



## Jed (16 Apr 2012)

wanker


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

spanker    (GO FLYERS GO :hockey


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Apr 2012)

Paddle


----------



## cupper (16 Apr 2012)

ball


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

Policeman


----------



## JPye (16 Apr 2012)

bobby


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2012)

socks


----------



## SoldierInAYear (16 Apr 2012)

boots


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Apr 2012)

Puss


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

Pus


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2012)

infected


----------



## krustyrl (16 Apr 2012)

Defected


----------



## Tank Troll (16 Apr 2012)

Russian


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

dancer


----------



## Dou You (17 Apr 2012)

tiny


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Apr 2012)

Petite


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2012)

french


----------



## Jed (17 Apr 2012)

maid


----------



## JPye (17 Apr 2012)

old


----------



## Jed (17 Apr 2012)

cards


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

fold


----------



## Tank Troll (17 Apr 2012)

sheets


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

silk


----------



## jwtg (17 Apr 2012)

undies


----------



## gcclarke (17 Apr 2012)

Commando


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

Sully


----------



## 742_guy (17 Apr 2012)

Captain


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Apr 2012)

Caaaaaveman


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Apr 2012)

Neanderthal


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2012)

Geico


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

insurance


----------



## JPye (17 Apr 2012)

flood


----------



## Cui (17 Apr 2012)

lights


----------



## Jed (17 Apr 2012)

out


----------



## Maxadia (17 Apr 2012)

field


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

fly


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2012)

Zipper


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

scar


----------



## krustyrl (17 Apr 2012)

face


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

meet


----------



## jparkin (17 Apr 2012)

greet


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2012)

WalMart


----------



## JPye (17 Apr 2012)

People


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Apr 2012)

Eater


----------



## JPye (17 Apr 2012)

Purple


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (18 Apr 2012)

Bunnies


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2012)

dust  (Hey, I'm in the desert!  ;D)


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2012)

wind


----------



## Tank Troll (18 Apr 2012)

Sails


----------



## Cui (18 Apr 2012)

parasailing


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2012)

crashes


----------



## krustyrl (18 Apr 2012)

passed-out


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2012)

hammered


----------



## krustyrl (18 Apr 2012)

Polluted


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2012)

pristine


----------



## Tank Troll (19 Apr 2012)

new


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

growth


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2012)

Hormones


----------



## Jed (19 Apr 2012)

Raging


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2012)

Alcoholic


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

binge


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Apr 2012)

Drinker


----------



## Cui (19 Apr 2012)

driver


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2012)

Putter


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

club


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2012)

Med


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

restriction


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

grounded


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

trouble


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

maker


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Apr 2012)

Bread


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

winner


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

gold


----------



## Cui (19 Apr 2012)

silver


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

back


----------



## Tank Troll (19 Apr 2012)

Up


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2012)

Scale


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

(of) Entitlement


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2012)

Sense


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

Poutine


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2012)

Filling


----------



## Dou You (20 Apr 2012)

cavity


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2012)

dentist


----------



## Cui (20 Apr 2012)

teeth


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Apr 2012)

White


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2012)

elephant


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2012)

Man


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2012)

woman


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2012)

parts


----------



## eurowing (20 Apr 2012)

Auto


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Apr 2012)

Shop


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2012)

keeper


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2012)

belt


----------



## krustyrl (20 Apr 2012)

Principal   (... remember.???  the good old days when school principals had authority and power.?? )


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2012)

vice


----------



## cupper (20 Apr 2012)

squad


----------



## twilrecce (20 Apr 2012)

one


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

ONE!


----------



## Cui (21 Apr 2012)

TWO!


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Apr 2012)

Four

ummm beeeer!!!!


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Apr 2012)

Seasons


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

(in the) Sun


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2012)

starfish


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

beach


----------



## Cui (21 Apr 2012)

Spongebob


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2012)

stupid


----------



## navymich (21 Apr 2012)

idiot


----------



## JPye (21 Apr 2012)

neighbour


----------



## navymich (21 Apr 2012)

(Mr.) Rogers


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2012)

cable


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2012)

Guy


----------



## cupper (21 Apr 2012)

Lafleur


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Apr 2012)

Habitant


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2012)

soup


----------



## my72jeep (21 Apr 2012)

Spoon


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2012)

snuggle


----------



## cupper (21 Apr 2012)

teddy


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2012)

Ruxpin


----------



## my72jeep (21 Apr 2012)

Fozzy


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2012)

Fonzie


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

thumb


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

safety


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

dance


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2012)

Bird         :facepalm:


----------



## Taras27131 (21 Apr 2012)

poop  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2012)

carwash


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

soaking


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Apr 2012)

wet


----------



## my72jeep (22 Apr 2012)

wild


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Apr 2012)

Child


----------



## JPye (22 Apr 2012)

mess


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2012)

bedroom


----------



## SoldierInAYear (22 Apr 2012)

sleep


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2012)

dream


----------



## Jed (22 Apr 2012)

perchance


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2012)

Hamlet


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Apr 2012)

Horatio


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2012)

Hornblower


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Apr 2012)

whistleblower


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Apr 2012)

corporate


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Apr 2012)

culture


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Apr 2012)

club


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Apr 2012)

George


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2012)

Boy


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2012)

toy


----------



## Taras27131 (22 Apr 2012)

truck


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2012)

Tonka


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

Tough


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2012)

thick


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

Trojan


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2012)

horse


----------



## navymich (23 Apr 2012)

cowboy


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

hat


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2012)

ass


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Apr 2012)

donkey


----------



## navymich (23 Apr 2012)

riding (Great Big Sea song)


----------



## eurowing (23 Apr 2012)

(riding) Mountain


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

climbing


----------



## captloadie (23 Apr 2012)

accident


----------



## my72jeep (23 Apr 2012)

Insurance


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

poorhouse


----------



## my72jeep (23 Apr 2012)

Brothel


----------



## eurowing (23 Apr 2012)

cathouse


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2012)

doghouse


----------



## my72jeep (23 Apr 2012)

Couch


----------



## matthew1786 (23 Apr 2012)

The Simpsons


----------



## eurowing (23 Apr 2012)

Cartoon


----------



## Dou You (23 Apr 2012)

character


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Apr 2012)

flaw


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

fatal


----------



## Cui (23 Apr 2012)

accident


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2012)

firstborn

(not mine of course)  ;D


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

Rumplestiltskin (sic)


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

spinning (wheel)


----------



## my72jeep (23 Apr 2012)

gold


----------



## Nemo888 (23 Apr 2012)

digger


----------



## wildman0101 (23 Apr 2012)

Backhoe


----------



## cupper (23 Apr 2012)

excavator


----------



## JPye (23 Apr 2012)

Shaft


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

Ed


----------



## JPye (23 Apr 2012)

Sock


----------



## wildman0101 (23 Apr 2012)

laundry


----------



## Dou You (23 Apr 2012)

dirty


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2012)

Mind


----------



## GnyHwy (23 Apr 2012)

trap


----------



## Tank Troll (23 Apr 2012)

marriage


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2012)

forever


----------



## JPye (24 Apr 2012)

young


----------



## eurowing (24 Apr 2012)

Lust


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

sin


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2012)

deadly


----------



## my72jeep (24 Apr 2012)

Virus


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

retro


----------



## captloadie (24 Apr 2012)

grade


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

amnesia


----------



## my72jeep (24 Apr 2012)

memory


----------



## cupper (24 Apr 2012)

Lapse


----------



## my72jeep (24 Apr 2012)

Judgment


----------



## JPye (24 Apr 2012)

court


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2012)

tennis


----------



## krustyrl (24 Apr 2012)

balls


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Apr 2012)

bollocks


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2012)

nonsense


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Apr 2012)

Tomfoolery


----------



## eurowing (24 Apr 2012)

Jackass


----------



## Taras27131 (24 Apr 2012)

3D


----------



## eurowing (24 Apr 2012)

Eyesore


----------



## cupper (24 Apr 2012)

eeyore


----------



## JPye (24 Apr 2012)

Depression


----------



## Taras27131 (24 Apr 2012)

great


----------



## eurowing (24 Apr 2012)

Divide


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

conquer


----------



## krustyrl (24 Apr 2012)

Victory


----------



## eurowing (24 Apr 2012)

Vision


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

impaired


----------



## Taras27131 (24 Apr 2012)

driving


----------



## krustyrl (24 Apr 2012)

walking


----------



## Dou You (24 Apr 2012)

dead


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

execution


----------



## krustyrl (25 Apr 2012)

style


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2012)

fashion


----------



## Dou You (25 Apr 2012)

clothes


----------



## Taras27131 (25 Apr 2012)

pants


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Apr 2012)

Dog.


----------



## my72jeep (25 Apr 2012)

Bounty


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Apr 2012)

hunter


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

game


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Apr 2012)

Monopoly.


----------



## krustyrl (25 Apr 2012)

money


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2012)

Grabber


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Apr 2012)

hands


----------



## Cui (25 Apr 2012)

feet


----------



## krustyrl (25 Apr 2012)

Feat


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2012)

Mean


----------



## CFR FCS (25 Apr 2012)

Machine


----------



## my72jeep (25 Apr 2012)

Automated


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Apr 2012)

manual


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

relief


----------



## matthew1786 (25 Apr 2012)

urinate


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

micturate


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Apr 2012)

pass


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2012)

Gas


----------



## my72jeep (25 Apr 2012)

overpriced


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Apr 2012)

hooker


----------



## Cui (25 Apr 2012)

rugby


----------



## cupper (25 Apr 2012)

scrum


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2012)

maul


----------



## cupper (26 Apr 2012)

Darth


----------



## Kalatzi (26 Apr 2012)

Cheney


----------



## eurowing (26 Apr 2012)

Dick


----------



## Jed (26 Apr 2012)

Nixon


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2012)

crook


----------



## eurowing (26 Apr 2012)

Hook


----------



## JSR OP (26 Apr 2012)

Captain


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2012)

Kangaroo


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2012)

Joey


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Apr 2012)

Name


----------



## my72jeep (26 Apr 2012)

Velcro


----------



## krustyrl (26 Apr 2012)

tape


----------



## cupper (26 Apr 2012)

Nixon   >


----------



## Sadukar09 (26 Apr 2012)

Forrest


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Apr 2012)

Gump


----------



## Cui (26 Apr 2012)

shrimp


----------



## cupper (26 Apr 2012)

scampi


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2012)

garlic


----------



## Jed (27 Apr 2012)

vampire


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2012)

slayer


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2012)

stake


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2012)

sun


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2012)

baked


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2012)

goods


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Apr 2012)

service


----------



## Taras27131 (27 Apr 2012)

medal


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Apr 2012)

Mettle.


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2012)

Spittle


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2012)

tobacco


----------



## bridges (27 Apr 2012)

Chew


----------



## my72jeep (27 Apr 2012)

Charleston


----------



## bridges (27 Apr 2012)

Hustle


----------



## my72jeep (27 Apr 2012)

Dance


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2012)

Waltz


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2012)

Mathilda


----------



## bridges (27 Apr 2012)

Aussie


----------



## Cui (27 Apr 2012)

kangaroo


----------



## krustyrl (27 Apr 2012)

tucka  (bush tucka)


----------



## my72jeep (27 Apr 2012)

Grub


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Apr 2012)

beetle


----------



## RyaeC (27 Apr 2012)

juice


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2012)

battery


----------



## matthew1786 (28 Apr 2012)

Metallica


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2012)

metal


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2012)

shavings


----------



## Cui (28 Apr 2012)

razor


----------



## JPye (28 Apr 2012)

burn


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2012)

rug


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2012)

toupee


----------



## cupper (28 Apr 2012)

trump


----------



## krustyrl (28 Apr 2012)

card


----------



## Jed (28 Apr 2012)

funny


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Apr 2012)

tickle


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2012)

trunk


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2012)

car


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Apr 2012)

cable


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2012)

jumper


----------



## my72jeep (29 Apr 2012)

Airborne


----------



## Conz (29 Apr 2012)

Disease


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Apr 2012)

heart


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2012)

stopping


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2012)

beautiful


----------



## SoldierInAYear (29 Apr 2012)

woman


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2012)

Tokyo  (Deep Purple)


----------



## cupper (29 Apr 2012)

Godzilla


----------



## bridges (29 Apr 2012)

Lizard


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2012)

Lick    (...Towing)


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Apr 2012)

sucker


----------



## JPye (29 Apr 2012)

lollipop


----------



## Sadukar09 (29 Apr 2012)

dentist


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2012)

cavity


----------



## eurowing (29 Apr 2012)

Hole


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Apr 2012)

Doughnut


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2012)

fatpill


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2012)

Lipitor!! ;D


----------



## JPye (30 Apr 2012)

Lard


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2012)

Arse


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2012)

pick


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2012)

Itchy


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2012)

Scratchy


----------



## JPye (30 Apr 2012)

Lice


----------



## Cui (30 Apr 2012)

flea


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2012)

Market


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2012)

place


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2012)

mat


----------



## Jed (30 Apr 2012)

door


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2012)

frame


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2012)

Accuse


----------



## Montealer10 (30 Apr 2012)

Everyone


----------



## JPye (30 Apr 2012)

Crowded


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2012)

House


----------



## Biohazardxj (30 Apr 2012)

Vicidon


----------



## JPye (30 Apr 2012)

T-rex


----------



## Cui (30 Apr 2012)

extinct


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2012)

species


----------



## Tank Troll (30 Apr 2012)

Sci-fi


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2012)

movie


----------



## eurowing (1 May 2012)

Porn!


----------



## bridges (1 May 2012)

Unnecessary.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2012)

roughness


----------



## eurowing (1 May 2012)

Roughneck


----------



## my72jeep (1 May 2012)

Rico's  ( 100mp to who gets the Reference)


----------



## dangerboy (1 May 2012)

Book (Starship Troopers)


----------



## eurowing (1 May 2012)

Screenplay (Not as good as the book)


----------



## Cui (1 May 2012)

dialogue


----------



## eurowing (1 May 2012)

Intercourse


----------



## JPye (1 May 2012)

Necessary


----------



## Jed (2 May 2012)

evil


----------



## eurowing (2 May 2012)

Devil


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2012)

Satan


----------



## Tank Troll (2 May 2012)

Exwife


----------



## my72jeep (2 May 2012)

severance


----------



## Dou You (2 May 2012)

package


----------



## ModlrMike (2 May 2012)

parcel


----------



## my72jeep (2 May 2012)

Land


----------



## eurowing (2 May 2012)

Ho  (Land Ho)


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2012)

Doctor    (Ho)


----------



## Tank Troll (2 May 2012)

Zhivago


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2012)

What


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2012)

Pardon


----------



## Montealer10 (2 May 2012)

Me


----------



## bridges (2 May 2012)

You


----------



## medicineman (2 May 2012)

Are


----------



## JPye (2 May 2012)

wonderful


----------



## Tank Troll (2 May 2012)

NOT ;D


----------



## cupper (2 May 2012)

Will


----------



## armyvern (2 May 2012)

Testament


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2012)

Old


----------



## Spanky (2 May 2012)

geezer


----------



## krustyrl (2 May 2012)

wheezer


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2012)

asthmatic


----------



## Dou You (2 May 2012)

puffer


----------



## cupper (3 May 2012)

fish


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2012)

smell


----------



## Dou You (3 May 2012)

scent


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 May 2012)

sent


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2012)

Cent.     :2c:


----------



## Jimmy_D (3 May 2012)

penny


----------



## bridges (3 May 2012)

thoughts


----------



## eurowing (3 May 2012)

Dirty


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2012)

martini


----------



## bridges (3 May 2012)

Gin


----------



## Tank Troll (3 May 2012)

Tonic


----------



## eurowing (3 May 2012)

Water


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 May 2012)

ice


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (3 May 2012)

freezing


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2012)

Rain


----------



## eurowing (3 May 2012)

soaked


----------



## Cui (3 May 2012)

drenched


----------



## medicineman (3 May 2012)

wet


----------



## cupper (3 May 2012)

willie


----------



## Cui (3 May 2012)

free


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2012)

Bird


----------



## missing1 (3 May 2012)

flip


----------



## eurowing (3 May 2012)

Wilson


----------



## krustyrl (3 May 2012)

Castaway


----------



## eurowing (3 May 2012)

Gilligan


----------



## navymich (4 May 2012)

(S.S.) Minnow


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 May 2012)

bait


----------



## eurowing (4 May 2012)

lure


----------



## Tank Troll (4 May 2012)

Bass


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 May 2012)

Bass (drum)


----------



## Dou You (4 May 2012)

Treble


----------



## eurowing (4 May 2012)

Hook


----------



## bridges (4 May 2012)

Eye


----------



## krustyrl (4 May 2012)

patch


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 May 2012)

elbow


----------



## bridges (4 May 2012)

river  [in Calgary]


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2012)

Battle (as in Battle River, Wx)


----------



## eurowing (4 May 2012)

School


----------



## cupper (4 May 2012)

spirit


----------



## krustyrl (4 May 2012)

Wine


----------



## Good2Golf (4 May 2012)

spill


----------



## cupper (4 May 2012)

oil


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (5 May 2012)

engine


----------



## my72jeep (5 May 2012)

fuel


----------



## missing1 (5 May 2012)

rods


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2012)

cones (anatomy of the eye)


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2012)

FFF (Cones)

- anatomy of Madonna's performance bras circa late 80s.


----------



## cupper (5 May 2012)

FFH

(you didn't leave me much to work with, at least something that was safe to post)


----------



## GnyHwy (6 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> FFH
> 
> (you didn't leave me much to work with, at least something that was safe to post)



FFS. (an initialism used extensively in texting, particularily when frustrated).

BTW, where did spell check go?


----------



## NSDreamer (6 May 2012)

FHM (A magazine that some people read  8))


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2012)

maxim


----------



## Good2Golf (6 May 2012)

Gatling


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2012)

gun


----------



## Cui (6 May 2012)

rifle


----------



## armyvern (6 May 2012)

air


----------



## cupper (6 May 2012)

sea


----------



## eurowing (7 May 2012)

State


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 May 2012)

Dress (State) CBNR


----------



## bridges (8 May 2012)

mask     [and Kudos to NSDreamer for getting it back on track]


----------



## eurowing (8 May 2012)

Cher (the movie "Mask")


----------



## Valentinov (8 May 2012)

music


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2012)

therapy


----------



## bridges (8 May 2012)

dog


----------



## 211RadOp (8 May 2012)

Companion


----------



## Tank Troll (8 May 2012)

friend


----------



## eurowing (8 May 2012)

Buddy


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2012)

Pal


----------



## missing1 (8 May 2012)

pay


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2012)

Stub


----------



## wildman0101 (8 May 2012)

Pencil


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2012)

neck


----------



## my72jeep (8 May 2012)

noose


----------



## SoldierInAYear (8 May 2012)

knot


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2012)

Nut


----------



## eurowing (8 May 2012)

Case


----------



## cupper (8 May 2012)

basket


----------



## navymich (8 May 2012)

Weaving


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (8 May 2012)

Hugo


----------



## eurowing (8 May 2012)

Montenegro


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## JPye (9 May 2012)

refugee


----------



## bridges (9 May 2012)

claim


----------



## my72jeep (9 May 2012)

travel


----------



## Cui (9 May 2012)

agency


----------



## JPye (9 May 2012)

Spy


----------



## bridges (9 May 2012)

versus


----------



## eurowing (9 May 2012)

Spy


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2012)

MAD.......


----------



## eurowing (9 May 2012)

Magazine!!


----------



## my72jeep (9 May 2012)

belt


----------



## eurowing (9 May 2012)

fed


----------



## cupper (9 May 2012)

up


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2012)

Scale


----------



## eurowing (9 May 2012)

Model


----------



## bridges (9 May 2012)

citizen


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2012)

Kane


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2012)

Cane


----------



## bridges (9 May 2012)

Arcane


----------



## cupper (9 May 2012)

arcade


----------



## Cui (9 May 2012)

fire


----------



## cupper (9 May 2012)

Movie (house) ;D


----------



## Dou You (9 May 2012)

theatre


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 May 2012)

vaudeville


----------



## eurowing (10 May 2012)

Vegreville


----------



## Tank Troll (10 May 2012)

Egg (Easter)


----------



## eurowing (10 May 2012)

Huge


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2012)

Honkin'


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2012)

Toot'in


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2012)

geese


----------



## bridges (10 May 2012)

Canada


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 May 2012)

village


----------



## krustyrl (10 May 2012)

People


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2012)

disco


----------



## bridges (10 May 2012)

Ball


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 May 2012)

tracer


----------



## my72jeep (10 May 2012)

rounds


----------



## Cui (10 May 2012)

squares


----------



## eurowing (11 May 2012)

Date


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2012)

blind


----------



## Dou You (11 May 2012)

side


----------



## Jed (11 May 2012)

walk


----------



## CFR FCS (11 May 2012)

way


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2012)

weigh


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 May 2012)

whey


----------



## bridges (11 May 2012)

curds


----------



## Jed (11 May 2012)

Kurds


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2012)

Kurdistan


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (12 May 2012)

desolate


----------



## PuckChaser (12 May 2012)

isolated


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2012)

alone


----------



## Robert0288 (12 May 2012)

dark


----------



## krustyrl (12 May 2012)

chocolate


----------



## missing1 (12 May 2012)

hot


----------



## krustyrl (12 May 2012)

sexy


----------



## Cui (12 May 2012)

(too sexy for my) shirt


----------



## my72jeep (13 May 2012)

top


----------



## medicineman (13 May 2012)

hat


----------



## NavyShooter (13 May 2012)

box


----------



## Cui (13 May 2012)

crate


----------



## my72jeep (13 May 2012)

cage


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2012)

fighter


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2012)

jet


----------



## my72jeep (14 May 2012)

Joan


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 May 2012)

Arc


----------



## my72jeep (14 May 2012)

Lightening


----------



## krustyrl (14 May 2012)

Bolt


----------



## bridges (14 May 2012)

Thunder


----------



## eurowing (14 May 2012)

Ball


----------



## 211RadOp (14 May 2012)

Dance


----------



## cupper (14 May 2012)

fever


----------



## Jed (14 May 2012)

Johnny


----------



## Dou You (14 May 2012)

Cash


----------



## eurowing (14 May 2012)

Out


----------



## medicineman (15 May 2012)

there


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2012)

Here


----------



## eurowing (15 May 2012)

Where?


----------



## PuckChaser (15 May 2012)

what


----------



## Tank Troll (15 May 2012)

Who


----------



## 211RadOp (15 May 2012)

Dr


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 May 2012)

Ave


----------



## eurowing (15 May 2012)

Electric


----------



## Dkeh (15 May 2012)

chair


----------



## eurowing (15 May 2012)

borne... as in chairborne!!!  (I worked UAVs)


----------



## Cui (15 May 2012)

ultimatum (bourne)


----------



## Dkeh (15 May 2012)

Father


----------



## eurowing (15 May 2012)

Priest


----------



## bridges (15 May 2012)

Judas


----------



## Jed (15 May 2012)

Goat


----------



## Dkeh (15 May 2012)

Stare


----------



## bridges (15 May 2012)

Down


----------



## my72jeep (15 May 2012)

Trodden


----------



## eurowing (15 May 2012)

Path


----------



## SoldierInAYear (15 May 2012)

Dirt


----------



## 211RadOp (15 May 2012)

Rumour


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 May 2012)

Adele


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 May 2012)

man


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2012)

cold


----------



## bridges (15 May 2012)

pressed         (as in olive oil... late afternoon peckishness....)


----------



## Cui (15 May 2012)

charges


----------



## Jed (15 May 2012)

C4


----------



## cupper (15 May 2012)

Hit


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2012)

miss


----------



## krustyrl (15 May 2012)

daisy


----------



## medicineman (15 May 2012)

chain


----------



## bridges (15 May 2012)

mail


----------



## cupper (15 May 2012)

fee


----------



## medicineman (15 May 2012)

charge


----------



## eurowing (16 May 2012)

card


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2012)

game


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (16 May 2012)

Over.


----------



## krustyrl (16 May 2012)

Easy


----------



## my72jeep (16 May 2012)

guaranteed


----------



## 211RadOp (16 May 2012)

Warrant


----------



## JPye (16 May 2012)

Arrested


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

development


----------



## bridges (16 May 2012)

hilarious


----------



## Jed (16 May 2012)

nonsequitor


----------



## cupper (16 May 2012)

nonsense


----------



## Jed (16 May 2012)

Nunsense


----------



## krustyrl (16 May 2012)

inscence


----------



## cupper (16 May 2012)

stink


----------



## my72jeep (16 May 2012)

Gorilla


----------



## medicineman (16 May 2012)

ape


----------



## Jed (16 May 2012)

imitate


----------



## 211RadOp (17 May 2012)

Copy


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (17 May 2012)

Fake


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

silicone


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (17 May 2012)

valley


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 May 2012)

river.


----------



## eurowing (17 May 2012)

Bank


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 May 2012)

heist


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Snatch


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2012)

grab

(before this gets out of control  )


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Hey! I meant Snatch the movie!


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Hey! I meant Snatch the movie!



Next person might have had other thoughts.

Anyway, carrying on with the game....


----------



## eurowing (17 May 2012)

Ass >


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Donkey


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2012)

Kong


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (17 May 2012)

Monarch


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2012)

butterfly


----------



## eurowing (17 May 2012)

Flutterby


----------



## cupper (17 May 2012)

flitter


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

twitter


----------



## eurowing (18 May 2012)

Twitterpated


----------



## krustyrl (21 May 2012)

social


----------



## navymich (21 May 2012)

tea party


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

dressy


----------



## wildman0101 (21 May 2012)

Sharp


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 May 2012)

Sword


----------



## NavyShooter (21 May 2012)

spoon


----------



## my72jeep (21 May 2012)

Racing


----------



## cupper (21 May 2012)

stripes


----------



## eurowing (22 May 2012)

Rank


----------



## medicineman (22 May 2012)

odour


----------



## 211RadOp (22 May 2012)

Body


----------



## NavyShooter (22 May 2012)

soul


----------



## Dkeh (22 May 2012)

sister


----------



## eurowing (22 May 2012)

twisted


----------



## JSR OP (22 May 2012)

Pair


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (22 May 2012)

Almonds


----------



## PuckChaser (22 May 2012)

tasty


----------



## Dkeh (22 May 2012)

Cheeseburger


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 May 2012)

beef


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2012)

Angus


----------



## wildman0101 (22 May 2012)

Food


----------



## eurowing (22 May 2012)

Grub


----------



## cupper (22 May 2012)

excavate


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2012)

dig


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 May 2012)

hole


----------



## medicineman (23 May 2012)

shyte


----------



## eurowing (23 May 2012)

Fest


----------



## NavyShooter (23 May 2012)

beer


----------



## JPye (23 May 2012)

hops


----------



## Dkeh (23 May 2012)

kangaroo


----------



## eurowing (23 May 2012)

Tie (me kangaroo down mate)


----------



## cupper (23 May 2012)

one (on)


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2012)

time


----------



## navymich (24 May 2012)

clock


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2012)

watch


----------



## eurowing (24 May 2012)

maker


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2012)

boiler


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 May 2012)

Fireman.


----------



## my72jeep (24 May 2012)

Oiler


----------



## Dkeh (24 May 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2012)

Alberta


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2012)

beef


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 May 2012)

jerky.


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 May 2012)

tug-o-war


----------



## Dkeh (24 May 2012)

Michigan


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2012)

Militia


----------



## eurowing (24 May 2012)

Soldier


----------



## Tank Troll (24 May 2012)

sailor


----------



## eurowing (24 May 2012)

Boy


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (25 May 2012)

George


----------



## 211RadOp (25 May 2012)

King


----------



## Dkeh (25 May 2012)

New York


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 May 2012)

Gotham.


----------



## eurowing (25 May 2012)

City


----------



## Dkeh (25 May 2012)

Toronto


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 May 2012)

crazy


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2012)

train


----------



## cupper (25 May 2012)

vain


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2012)

glorious


----------



## eurowing (26 May 2012)

sunset


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 May 2012)

night


----------



## Dou You (26 May 2012)

dark


----------



## medicineman (26 May 2012)

side


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2012)

car


----------



## eurowing (26 May 2012)

cage


----------



## nealsmith (26 May 2012)

birds

Oops, sorry can't think of any words. lol  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (26 May 2012)

song


----------



## eurowing (26 May 2012)

Canary


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2012)

yellow


----------



## Cui (26 May 2012)

submarine


----------



## krustyrl (26 May 2012)

Mall   (West Edmonton)


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 May 2012)

people


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2012)

watching


----------



## Dou You (27 May 2012)

whale


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 May 2012)

walrus


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2012)

tusk


----------



## Tank Troll (27 May 2012)

horn


----------



## cupper (27 May 2012)

blower


----------



## Dou You (27 May 2012)

whistle


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 May 2012)

trouble


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2012)

maker


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 May 2012)

bread


----------



## missing1 (27 May 2012)

Pudding


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2012)

cup


----------



## 211RadOp (27 May 2012)

DD


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2012)

coffee (double double)


----------



## eurowing (28 May 2012)

Black!


----------



## Dou You (28 May 2012)

Jack


----------



## Tank Troll (28 May 2012)

Pershing


----------



## Old Sweat (28 May 2012)

Ballistic Missile


----------



## Dkeh (28 May 2012)

Russia


----------



## medicineman (28 May 2012)

vodka


----------



## Tank Troll (28 May 2012)

7up (Vodka and 7 mmmmmmm)


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 May 2012)

bubbles


----------



## NavyShooter (28 May 2012)

champagne


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2012)

celebration


----------



## Dkeh (28 May 2012)

Grand Prix


----------



## eurowing (28 May 2012)

Race


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 May 2012)

Space


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2012)

Bar


----------



## Dkeh (28 May 2012)

Soap


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2012)

suds


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 May 2012)

scuds


----------



## Dkeh (28 May 2012)

Iraq


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2012)

Iran


----------



## eurowing (29 May 2012)

Iranian


----------



## Tank Troll (29 May 2012)

nukes


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (29 May 2012)

Fission.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2012)

fusion


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 May 2012)

welding


----------



## Dkeh (29 May 2012)

Mig


----------



## cupper (29 May 2012)

Alley


----------



## 211RadOp (29 May 2012)

Cats


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2012)

Allergies


----------



## eurowing (29 May 2012)

Sneeze


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2012)

bless


----------



## my72jeep (29 May 2012)

mess


----------



## Old Sweat (29 May 2012)

tin


----------



## bridges (29 May 2012)

foil


----------



## my72jeep (29 May 2012)

hat


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2012)

reflector


----------



## bridges (29 May 2012)

aliens


----------



## my72jeep (29 May 2012)

Probe


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2012)

anal


----------



## my72jeep (29 May 2012)

lube iper:


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2012)

oil


----------



## cupper (29 May 2012)

filter


----------



## Dou You (29 May 2012)

water


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2012)

glass


----------



## my72jeep (29 May 2012)

jaw


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2012)

skull


----------



## cupper (30 May 2012)

cap


----------



## eurowing (30 May 2012)

gun


----------



## bridges (30 May 2012)

tape


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 May 2012)

recording


----------



## Dkeh (30 May 2012)

Studio


----------



## bridges (30 May 2012)

Microphone    (I wanted to say 54, but that wouldn't've left the next person much to work with...)


----------



## GnyHwy (30 May 2012)

assassin


----------



## krustyrl (30 May 2012)

Bullet


----------



## cupper (30 May 2012)

McQueen


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2012)

Steve


----------



## krustyrl (30 May 2012)

Austin


----------



## SoldierInAYear (30 May 2012)

name


----------



## eurowing (31 May 2012)

change


----------



## Dou You (31 May 2012)

oil


----------



## eurowing (31 May 2012)

lamp


----------



## 211RadOp (31 May 2012)

Head


----------



## Dkeh (31 May 2012)

Beer


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

Stein


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 May 2012)

stone


----------



## eurowing (31 May 2012)

frigate


----------



## Dkeh (31 May 2012)

ship


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

out


----------



## krustyrl (31 May 2012)

house


----------



## Dkeh (31 May 2012)

doctor


----------



## my72jeep (31 May 2012)

quack


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

duck


----------



## Dkeh (31 May 2012)

sauce


----------



## eurowing (31 May 2012)

special


----------



## krustyrl (31 May 2012)

K


----------



## bridges (31 May 2012)

Car


----------



## missing1 (31 May 2012)

lot


----------



## eurowing (31 May 2012)

batch


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2012)

cookies!


----------



## missing1 (31 May 2012)

Tracking


----------



## cupper (31 May 2012)

dog


----------



## eurowing (1 Jun 2012)

face


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2012)

lift


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Jun 2012)

elevate.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (1 Jun 2012)

Promote


----------



## Dkeh (1 Jun 2012)

ME!


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2012)

Myself


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Jun 2012)

Ego


----------



## McG (1 Jun 2012)

narcissist


----------



## eurowing (1 Jun 2012)

self


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jun 2012)

Medicated


----------



## Dkeh (1 Jun 2012)

Powder


----------



## Dou You (1 Jun 2012)

gun


----------



## missing1 (1 Jun 2012)

Runner


----------



## Dou You (1 Jun 2012)

Blade


----------



## eurowing (1 Jun 2012)

schank


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2012)

prison


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Jun 2012)

bitch


----------



## eurowing (1 Jun 2012)

Dog


----------



## navymich (2 Jun 2012)

bark


----------



## Dou You (2 Jun 2012)

tree


----------



## Black Watch (2 Jun 2012)

pee


----------



## Dou You (3 Jun 2012)

pea


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 Jun 2012)

princess


----------



## cupper (3 Jun 2012)

bride


----------



## my72jeep (3 Jun 2012)

Frankenstein


----------



## cupper (3 Jun 2012)

Ritz (Puttin' on the)  ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2012)

cracker


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Jun 2012)

jack


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2012)

phone


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2012)

Bill


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2012)

G.I.


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2012)

Joe


----------



## cupper (3 Jun 2012)

cup (o')


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2012)

Jock


----------



## GnyHwy (3 Jun 2012)

athlete


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2012)

amateur


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jun 2012)

noob


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2012)

recruit


----------



## Tank Troll (4 Jun 2012)

Work


----------



## bridges (4 Jun 2012)

Point    (at Esquimalt)


----------



## my72jeep (4 Jun 2012)

shoot


----------



## Dkeh (4 Jun 2012)

Gun


----------



## bridges (4 Jun 2012)

run     [I'd be curious to see a count of how many times certain words appear in this thread.]


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Jun 2012)

search (as in *run* a search)


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2012)

(and)   RESCUE


----------



## bridges (4 Jun 2012)

results   (21 for gun, 55 for dog)


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Jun 2012)

retriever


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2012)

golden


----------



## eurowing (4 Jun 2012)

Gate


----------



## Dkeh (4 Jun 2012)

Bill


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2012)

Hydro


----------



## medicineman (5 Jun 2012)

gen


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2012)

X


----------



## SoldierInAYear (5 Jun 2012)

x-ray


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Jun 2012)

vision


----------



## eurowing (5 Jun 2012)

future


----------



## bridges (5 Jun 2012)

shop


----------



## Dkeh (5 Jun 2012)

Wife


----------



## eurowing (5 Jun 2012)

expensive


----------



## bridges (5 Jun 2012)

cheap


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jun 2012)

Chirp


----------



## Dkeh (5 Jun 2012)

Bird


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2012)

brain


----------



## missing1 (5 Jun 2012)

Dead


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jun 2012)

Weight


----------



## bridges (5 Jun 2012)

heft


----------



## Dkeh (5 Jun 2012)

lift


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jun 2012)

hitchhike


----------



## eurowing (5 Jun 2012)

thumb


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2012)

drive


----------



## Tank Troll (5 Jun 2012)

(the) body


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2012)

carcass


----------



## eurowing (5 Jun 2012)

Lazy


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2012)

Susan


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Jun 2012)

Susie


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2012)

Q


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Jun 2012)

tip


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2012)

line


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2012)

sinker


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Jun 2012)

spinner


----------



## eurowing (6 Jun 2012)

bait


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2012)

worm


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (6 Jun 2012)

Snag


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Jun 2012)

Bag


----------



## Dkeh (6 Jun 2012)

Drive


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2012)

over


----------



## bridges (6 Jun 2012)

under


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Jun 2012)

Through


----------



## Dkeh (6 Jun 2012)

loop


----------



## MeanJean (6 Jun 2012)

Data


----------



## estoguy (6 Jun 2012)

Lore


----------



## bridges (6 Jun 2012)

brothers


----------



## cupper (6 Jun 2012)

arms


----------



## Dou You (6 Jun 2012)

legs


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2012)

parts


----------



## eurowing (7 Jun 2012)

bits


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (7 Jun 2012)

Bobs


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2012)

coins (as in British currency)


----------



## Dkeh (7 Jun 2012)

Collection


----------



## missing1 (7 Jun 2012)

agency


----------



## bridges (7 Jun 2012)

intelligence


----------



## Dkeh (7 Jun 2012)

Test


----------



## eurowing (7 Jun 2012)

invigilate


----------



## bridges (7 Jun 2012)

exam


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2012)

physical


----------



## Dkeh (7 Jun 2012)

Training


----------



## McG (7 Jun 2012)

field


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2012)

(of) dreams


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2012)

wet


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jun 2012)

soaked


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Jun 2012)

rain


----------



## Cui (7 Jun 2012)

snow


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2012)

balls


----------



## bridges (7 Jun 2012)

rum


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jun 2012)

ration


----------



## eurowing (8 Jun 2012)

grog


----------



## medicineman (8 Jun 2012)

bowl


----------



## Dkeh (8 Jun 2012)

Cereal


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

crop


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2012)

Duster


----------



## eurowing (8 Jun 2012)

Dodge


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jun 2012)

City


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Jun 2012)

Hall


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2012)

Fame


----------



## eurowing (8 Jun 2012)

Bowie


----------



## SoldierInAYear (8 Jun 2012)

Knife  :camo:


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Jun 2012)

Blade.


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Jun 2012)

back


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jun 2012)

shredded


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2012)

Wheat


----------



## eurowing (9 Jun 2012)

Germ


----------



## GnyHwy (9 Jun 2012)

warfare


----------



## Dou You (9 Jun 2012)

electronic


----------



## eurowing (9 Jun 2012)

arts


----------



## cupper (9 Jun 2012)

sciences


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2012)

Blinded  (...me with science)


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Jun 2012)

bedazzled


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2012)

vajayjay


(Yep, bedazzaled ... google is my friend)


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Jun 2012)

mockingbird


----------



## cupper (9 Jun 2012)

Atticus


----------



## Cat (9 Jun 2012)

finch


----------



## missing1 (9 Jun 2012)

fringillidae


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2012)

stuff.??


----------



## bridges (10 Jun 2012)

sack


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2012)

Quarterback


----------



## Jed (10 Jun 2012)

Sneak


----------



## Cat (10 Jun 2012)

peek


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jun 2012)

Stare


----------



## cupper (10 Jun 2012)

creepy


----------



## eurowing (11 Jun 2012)

graveyard


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2012)

headstone


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jun 2012)

Granite


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Jun 2012)

Flintstones


----------



## MeanJean (11 Jun 2012)

Vitamins


----------



## Dkeh (11 Jun 2012)

mineral


----------



## bridges (11 Jun 2012)

water


----------



## eurowing (11 Jun 2012)

cool


----------



## MeanJean (11 Jun 2012)

Beans


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jun 2012)

Baked


----------



## Dkeh (11 Jun 2012)

Potato


----------



## bridges (11 Jun 2012)

pie


----------



## estoguy (11 Jun 2012)

cake


----------



## Dkeh (11 Jun 2012)

Uranium


----------



## eurowing (11 Jun 2012)

Depleted


----------



## SoldierInAYear (11 Jun 2012)

Deleted


----------



## cupper (11 Jun 2012)

erased


----------



## medicineman (11 Jun 2012)

expunged


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jun 2012)

emptied


----------



## cupper (11 Jun 2012)

filled


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Jun 2012)

reservoir.


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jun 2012)

dogs


----------



## Cat (11 Jun 2012)

cats


----------



## medicineman (12 Jun 2012)

BBQ


----------



## eurowing (12 Jun 2012)

Grill


----------



## opp550 (12 Jun 2012)

interrogate


----------



## navymich (12 Jun 2012)

lawyer


----------



## MeanJean (12 Jun 2012)

Mockingbird


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jun 2012)

kill


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jun 2012)

Bill


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jun 2012)

Beak


----------



## Dkeh (12 Jun 2012)

Science


----------



## eurowing (12 Jun 2012)

Fiction


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2012)

pulp


----------



## Dkeh (12 Jun 2012)

String


----------



## MeanJean (12 Jun 2012)

Theory


----------



## Joshua1 (12 Jun 2012)

evolution


----------



## eurowing (12 Jun 2012)

Darwin


----------



## cupper (12 Jun 2012)

Perth


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jun 2012)

Andover


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Jun 2012)

Place's


----------



## Dkeh (13 Jun 2012)

King


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jun 2012)

Arthur


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Jun 2012)

Knights


----------



## eurowing (13 Jun 2012)

Coconut.   (Coconut Knights, from the German translation of The Search For The Holy Grail)


----------



## Dkeh (13 Jun 2012)

Malibu


----------



## estoguy (13 Jun 2012)

Rum


----------



## MeanJean (13 Jun 2012)

Pusser!


----------



## eurowing (14 Jun 2012)

Purser


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Jun 2012)

"Gopher"


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jun 2012)

Cruise


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Jun 2012)

chicks


----------



## bridges (14 Jun 2012)

eggs


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Jun 2012)

basket


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jun 2012)

case


----------



## eurowing (14 Jun 2012)

Lot


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Jun 2012)

Vacant


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Jun 2012)

stare


----------



## estoguy (14 Jun 2012)

BOOBIES!


----------



## bridges (14 Jun 2012)

infant           :not-again:


----------



## SoldierInAYear (14 Jun 2012)

Infantry


----------



## cupper (14 Jun 2012)

pounder


----------



## eurowing (14 Jun 2012)

forty (pounder)


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jun 2012)

niner


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2012)

miner


----------



## eurowing (14 Jun 2012)

Keno (Keno Hill Mines)


----------



## estoguy (14 Jun 2012)

Stargate (yes, I'm a nerd)


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Jun 2012)

portal


----------



## eurowing (15 Jun 2012)

Time


----------



## Dou You (15 Jun 2012)

clock


----------



## eurowing (15 Jun 2012)

works


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jun 2012)

Burgers


----------



## Dkeh (15 Jun 2012)

Delicious


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (15 Jun 2012)

Drinks


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2012)

Munchies


----------



## cupper (15 Jun 2012)

Par-tay


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2012)

animal


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Jun 2012)

Def Leppard


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2012)

excellent


----------



## bridges (17 Jun 2012)

most


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jun 2012)

Deserved


----------



## cupper (17 Jun 2012)

Denied


----------



## estoguy (17 Jun 2012)

Rejected


----------



## bridges (17 Jun 2012)

scorned


----------



## eurowing (18 Jun 2012)

Spurned


----------



## Dkeh (18 Jun 2012)

Burned


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jun 2012)

Red


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jun 2012)

Blue


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2012)

Steel (still love that novie  )


----------



## eurowing (18 Jun 2012)

Magnolias


----------



## cupper (18 Jun 2012)

Spring


----------



## estoguy (20 Jun 2012)

Summer


----------



## bridges (20 Jun 2012)

lovin'      [Grease!]


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jun 2012)

Spoonful


----------



## bridges (20 Jun 2012)

(of) sugar


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2012)

makes


----------



## eurowing (20 Jun 2012)

Marques


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jun 2012)

birthmark


----------



## Dkeh (20 Jun 2012)

Mole


----------



## cupper (20 Jun 2012)

spy


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2012)

Powers


----------



## bridges (21 Jun 2012)

Austin


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2012)

Texas


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jun 2012)

Toast


----------



## eurowing (21 Jun 2012)

Brown


----------



## bridges (21 Jun 2012)

Betty


----------



## Nemo888 (21 Jun 2012)

Bouncing


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Jun 2012)

castle


----------



## cupper (21 Jun 2012)

doctrine


----------



## bridges (21 Jun 2012)

rigid            [was hoping someone would say 'Boop' after Betty... I had "a-doop" all ready to go]


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Jun 2012)

hull


----------



## missing1 (22 Jun 2012)

rind


----------



## bridges (22 Jun 2012)

zest


----------



## eurowing (22 Jun 2012)

soap


----------



## Dou You (22 Jun 2012)

dish


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2012)

out


----------



## bridges (22 Jun 2012)

about


----------



## eurowing (22 Jun 2012)

what


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jun 2012)

Pardon


----------



## eurowing (22 Jun 2012)

Me


----------



## missing1 (22 Jun 2012)

myself


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2012)

I


----------



## bridges (22 Jun 2012)

, Robot


----------



## my72jeep (22 Jun 2012)

Bender


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2012)

drunk


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jun 2012)

intoxicated   :cheers:


----------



## missing1 (22 Jun 2012)

inebriated


----------



## medicineman (23 Jun 2012)

hammered


----------



## eurowing (23 Jun 2012)

shloshed


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jun 2012)

besotted


----------



## medicineman (23 Jun 2012)

FUBAR


----------



## eurowing (23 Jun 2012)

BOHICA


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2012)

Doggie


----------



## eurowing (23 Jun 2012)

Style


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jun 2012)

Flair


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2012)

elan


----------



## missing1 (23 Jun 2012)

enthusiasm


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Jun 2012)

lost


----------



## medicineman (23 Jun 2012)

disoriented


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2012)

lieutenant


----------



## GnyHwy (23 Jun 2012)

dan


----------



## medicineman (23 Jun 2012)

legless


----------



## SoldierInAYear (23 Jun 2012)

handicap


----------



## cupper (23 Jun 2012)

scratch


----------



## missing1 (23 Jun 2012)

hindrance


----------



## GnyHwy (23 Jun 2012)

nuisance


----------



## eurowing (24 Jun 2012)

mosquito


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Jun 2012)

OFF!


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2012)

Base


----------



## my72jeep (24 Jun 2012)

Closure


----------



## eurowing (24 Jun 2012)

Gate


----------



## cupper (24 Jun 2012)

water


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2012)

boarding


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Jun 2012)

snow


----------



## medicineman (24 Jun 2012)

snake


----------



## missing1 (24 Jun 2012)

eyes


----------



## eurowing (24 Jun 2012)

Aye


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jun 2012)

Nay


----------



## bridges (25 Jun 2012)

neigh


----------



## eurowing (25 Jun 2012)

horse


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Jun 2012)

pony


----------



## bridges (25 Jun 2012)

up


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Jun 2012)

look


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2012)

around


----------



## NavyShooter (25 Jun 2012)

town


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jun 2012)

village


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Jun 2012)

militia


----------



## cupper (25 Jun 2012)

bullets


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2012)

pretend


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jun 2012)

Fake


----------



## cupper (25 Jun 2012)

implants


----------



## eurowing (26 Jun 2012)

Boobies!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2012)

birds

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booby

 ;D


----------



## bridges (26 Jun 2012)

migration


----------



## eurowing (26 Jun 2012)

Monarch (Butterfly)


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Jun 2012)

reign


----------



## eurowing (26 Jun 2012)

rain


----------



## bridges (26 Jun 2012)

Spain


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Jun 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAL!!!!!


----------



## eurowing (26 Jun 2012)

Gaol


----------



## cupper (26 Jun 2012)

crowbar (hotel)


----------



## Habs (27 Jun 2012)

jail


----------



## mikewalker28 (27 Jun 2012)

criminal


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

element


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2012)

table (of)


----------



## bridges (27 Jun 2012)

Cesium


----------



## Habs (27 Jun 2012)

Chemistry


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

Lab


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Jun 2012)

meth


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 Jun 2012)

police


----------



## Habs (27 Jun 2012)

RCMP


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

Mountie!


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jun 2012)

Boots


----------



## R933ex (27 Jun 2012)

head


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

shed


----------



## cupper (27 Jun 2012)

wood


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2012)

horse


----------



## SoldierInAYear (27 Jun 2012)

guard


----------



## eurowing (27 Jun 2012)

Ah-Ten-SHUN


----------



## cupper (27 Jun 2012)

Ahem!


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2012)

Hello


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2012)

Howdy


----------



## armyvern (28 Jun 2012)

Doodey


----------



## cupper (28 Jun 2012)

Poopy ;D

(ha ha Vern said doodey!)


----------



## medicineman (28 Jun 2012)

pants (hey cupper, you were supposed to say "time", lol)


----------



## eurowing (28 Jun 2012)

Chaps


----------



## cupper (28 Jun 2012)

spurs



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> pants (hey cupper, you were supposed to say "time", lol)



 :facepalm: Sorry, my bad.


----------



## medicineman (28 Jun 2012)

No worries...

cowboys


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jun 2012)

Indians


----------



## Habs (28 Jun 2012)

Tomahawk


----------



## bridges (28 Jun 2012)

Charlie     

[no idea where that came from, so I googled it ... a gift company in the UK?  There must be something else.]


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Jun 2012)

Chaplin


----------



## bridges (28 Jun 2012)

Chaplain


----------



## estoguy (28 Jun 2012)

Padre


----------



## Pryce (28 Jun 2012)

Regimental


----------



## cupper (28 Jun 2012)

commando


----------



## Pryce (28 Jun 2012)

British


----------



## eurowing (28 Jun 2012)

Admiralty


----------



## estoguy (28 Jun 2012)

Navy


----------



## Pryce (28 Jun 2012)

Squid


----------



## eurowing (29 Jun 2012)

Calamari


----------



## mikewalker28 (29 Jun 2012)

fried


----------



## bridges (29 Jun 2012)

rice


----------



## missing1 (29 Jun 2012)

cake


----------



## eurowing (29 Jun 2012)

Eat


----------



## bridges (29 Jun 2012)

up

----------

Punching out for a few days.  Happy Canada Day, everyone.  Joyeuse fête du Canada!


----------



## Habs (29 Jun 2012)

down


----------



## eurowing (29 Jun 2012)

Stairs


----------



## Pryce (29 Jun 2012)

Case


----------



## eurowing (29 Jun 2012)

Casement


----------



## cupper (29 Jun 2012)

Ravlin


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (30 Jun 2012)

Major-General


----------



## Habs (30 Jun 2012)

Salute


----------



## Pryce (30 Jun 2012)

Hand


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jun 2012)

over


----------



## cupper (30 Jun 2012)

under


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Jul 2012)

wear


----------



## Vyscaria (1 Jul 2012)

tear.


----------



## Pryce (1 Jul 2012)

Torn.


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Jul 2012)

Rip


----------



## cupper (1 Jul 2012)

chord


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jul 2012)

guitar


----------



## armyvern (1 Jul 2012)

bass


----------



## cupper (1 Jul 2012)

fishin'


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jul 2012)

Hole


----------



## Habs (1 Jul 2012)

Dig


----------



## eurowing (1 Jul 2012)

Ditches


----------



## missing1 (1 Jul 2012)

abandon


----------



## Vyscaria (1 Jul 2012)

wife

(...don't judge me...)


----------



## eurowing (2 Jul 2012)

alimony!


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Jul 2012)

palimony


----------



## medicineman (2 Jul 2012)

broke


----------



## my72jeep (2 Jul 2012)

Married


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jul 2012)

Hitch


----------



## cupper (2 Jul 2012)

trailer


----------



## Dou You (2 Jul 2012)

park


----------



## medicineman (2 Jul 2012)

boys


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (2 Jul 2012)

cats


----------



## medicineman (2 Jul 2012)

assassins


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2012)

Killers


----------



## cupper (3 Jul 2012)

Stone (cold)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Jul 2012)

Sober.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2012)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:
			
		

> Sober.



Never   :blotto:


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Jul 2012)

Neverland


----------



## Waters81 (5 Jul 2012)

Hook


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jul 2012)

Line


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2012)

sinker


----------



## armyvern (5 Jul 2012)

idiom


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2012)

axiomatic


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jul 2012)

automatic


----------



## SoldierInAYear (5 Jul 2012)

system


----------



## eurowing (5 Jul 2012)

failure


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2012)

reboot


----------



## Waters81 (6 Jul 2012)

Matrix


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Jul 2012)

Order


----------



## eurowing (6 Jul 2012)

alignment


----------



## cupper (6 Jul 2012)

planetary


----------



## missing1 (6 Jul 2012)

terrestrial


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Jul 2012)

extra


----------



## SoldierInAYear (6 Jul 2012)

double


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jul 2012)

double


----------



## SoldierInAYear (6 Jul 2012)

roll [mountie]


----------



## eurowing (6 Jul 2012)

pastry


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jul 2012)

chef


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2012)

chocolate


----------



## cupper (7 Jul 2012)

hershey


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2012)

almonds


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jul 2012)

(my...)   weakness    :-\


----------



## cupper (7 Jul 2012)

strength


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2012)

numbers


----------



## SoldierInAYear (7 Jul 2012)

numerical


----------



## navymich (7 Jul 2012)

alphabetical


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jul 2012)

listing


----------



## eurowing (7 Jul 2012)

sinking


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jul 2012)

Cruiseship


----------



## cupper (7 Jul 2012)

Italian


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2012)

pizza


----------



## my72jeep (7 Jul 2012)

Greco


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jul 2012)

Roman


----------



## my72jeep (7 Jul 2012)

Mud


----------



## eurowing (7 Jul 2012)

tyre


----------



## estoguy (7 Jul 2012)

burn


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jul 2012)

insult


----------



## estoguy (7 Jul 2012)

injury


----------



## krustyrl (7 Jul 2012)

Pension


----------



## estoguy (7 Jul 2012)

old


----------



## my72jeep (7 Jul 2012)

experience


----------



## SoldierInAYear (7 Jul 2012)

old


----------



## Dou You (8 Jul 2012)

Navy


----------



## estoguy (8 Jul 2012)

hindgrinder ;D


----------



## cupper (8 Jul 2012)

sheep


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jul 2012)

velcro


----------



## eurowing (8 Jul 2012)

Fly


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2012)

zipper


----------



## medicineman (8 Jul 2012)

head


----------



## eurowing (8 Jul 2012)

hurrah


----------



## cupper (8 Jul 2012)

hurry


----------



## medicineman (8 Jul 2012)

up


----------



## estoguy (8 Jul 2012)

and


----------



## estoguy (8 Jul 2012)

wait

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## observor 69 (8 Jul 2012)

state


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Jul 2012)

country


----------



## navymich (8 Jul 2012)

home


----------



## estoguy (8 Jul 2012)

sauna


----------



## Dou You (8 Jul 2012)

heat


----------



## missing1 (8 Jul 2012)

Kitchen


----------



## WrenchBender (8 Jul 2012)

cooking


----------



## navymich (8 Jul 2012)

(Food) Network


----------



## observor 69 (8 Jul 2012)

Networking


----------



## Waters81 (9 Jul 2012)

connection


----------



## missing1 (9 Jul 2012)

French


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jul 2012)

toast


----------



## medicineman (9 Jul 2012)

bread


----------



## bridges (9 Jul 2012)

dough


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2012)

Money


----------



## eurowing (9 Jul 2012)

Bags


----------



## cupper (9 Jul 2012)

poop


----------



## medicineman (9 Jul 2012)

scoop


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jul 2012)

lead


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2012)

swinging


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jul 2012)

singles


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2012)

Kraft


----------



## navymich (10 Jul 2012)

recipes


----------



## eurowing (10 Jul 2012)

(for) Disaster


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Jul 2012)

misfortune


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Jul 2012)

ate


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jul 2012)

Eight


----------



## bridges (10 Jul 2012)

(is) Enough


----------



## Waters81 (10 Jul 2012)

Done


----------



## eurowing (10 Jul 2012)

Finished


----------



## bridges (10 Jul 2012)

Finito


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2012)

vasectomy


----------



## cupper (10 Jul 2012)

ouch


----------



## Spanky (10 Jul 2012)

pain


----------



## eurowing (11 Jul 2012)

swelling


----------



## Waters81 (11 Jul 2012)

Expanding


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2012)

explosion


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2012)

relief


----------



## observor 69 (11 Jul 2012)

just a swallow away.


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## observor 69 (11 Jul 2012)

WHAT!!


----------



## cupper (11 Jul 2012)

You (know) ;D


----------



## medicineman (12 Jul 2012)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> WHAT!!



Too (many words of course...or as I usually say "Three letters - D-U-H").


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jul 2012)

Far


----------



## eurowing (12 Jul 2012)

away


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jul 2012)

Go


----------



## Waters81 (12 Jul 2012)

Return


----------



## medicineman (12 Jul 2012)

of


----------



## eurowing (12 Jul 2012)

hug


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jul 2012)

squeeze


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2012)

touch


----------



## eurowing (14 Jul 2012)

wood


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Jul 2012)

would


----------



## cupper (14 Jul 2012)

should


----------



## missing1 (14 Jul 2012)

ought


----------



## eurowing (14 Jul 2012)

dreadnought


----------



## my72jeep (14 Jul 2012)

Battleship


----------



## cupper (14 Jul 2012)

hit


----------



## estoguy (14 Jul 2012)

hard


----------



## eurowing (14 Jul 2012)

knocks


----------



## estoguy (14 Jul 2012)

hello


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jul 2012)

greet


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Jul 2012)

salute


----------



## missing1 (14 Jul 2012)

gesture


----------



## estoguy (14 Jul 2012)

lewd


----------



## cupper (14 Jul 2012)

crude


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2012)

disgusting


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jul 2012)

Pig


----------



## missing1 (15 Jul 2012)

Sty


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Jul 2012)

Stallone (sly)


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2012)

Rambo


----------



## eurowing (15 Jul 2012)

Hope (Where the movie was filmed)


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2012)

Change >


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Jul 2012)

pocket


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jul 2012)

Pool


----------



## medicineman (15 Jul 2012)

cue


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Jul 2012)

mis


----------



## estoguy (15 Jul 2012)

step


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jul 2012)

dance


----------



## observor 69 (15 Jul 2012)

music


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2012)

beast


----------



## observor 69 (15 Jul 2012)

ie boys


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jul 2012)

Men


----------



## Waters81 (16 Jul 2012)

simple


----------



## eurowing (16 Jul 2012)

minds


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2012)

Criminal


----------



## bridges (16 Jul 2012)

element


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jul 2012)

Fifth


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2012)

estate


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jul 2012)

Sale


----------



## Cui (16 Jul 2012)

trade


----------



## bridges (16 Jul 2012)

embargo


----------



## cupper (16 Jul 2012)

sanctions


----------



## medicineman (16 Jul 2012)

Eiger


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2012)

Trevanian


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Jul 2012)

Whitaker


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2012)

Roger


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jul 2012)

Out


----------



## eurowing (17 Jul 2012)

Outboard


----------



## Waters81 (17 Jul 2012)

Motor


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jul 2012)

Mouth


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Jul 2012)

gag


----------



## bridges (17 Jul 2012)

order


----------



## Waters81 (18 Jul 2012)

Chaos


----------



## bridges (18 Jul 2012)

theory


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Jul 2012)

string


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2012)

along


----------



## bridges (18 Jul 2012)

hop


----------



## medicineman (18 Jul 2012)

scotch


----------



## my72jeep (18 Jul 2012)

Malt


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2012)

liquor


----------



## bridges (18 Jul 2012)

Mart   

(I think that may be particular to Manitoba - but I'm sure someone can do something with it)   ;D


----------



## novaatlantic (18 Jul 2012)

grocery


----------



## eurowing (18 Jul 2012)

receipt


----------



## my72jeep (18 Jul 2012)

Claim


----------



## eurowing (18 Jul 2012)

Mining


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Jul 2012)

diamond


----------



## novaatlantic (18 Jul 2012)

Anniversary


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Jul 2012)

2014 (PPCLI 100th)


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jul 2012)

Future


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jul 2012)

wax


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2012)

moustache


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jul 2012)

Ride


----------



## Waters81 (19 Jul 2012)

Hard


----------



## bridges (19 Jul 2012)

knocks


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Jul 2012)

School


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jul 2012)

Grade


----------



## estoguy (19 Jul 2012)

Expectations


----------



## cupper (19 Jul 2012)

Disappointment


----------



## bridges (20 Jul 2012)

crushed


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jul 2012)

ice


----------



## my72jeep (20 Jul 2012)

wine


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2012)

vine


----------



## bridges (20 Jul 2012)

grape


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2012)

wrath


----------



## navymich (20 Jul 2012)

anger


----------



## Dou You (20 Jul 2012)

management


----------



## cupper (20 Jul 2012)

labour


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jul 2012)

union


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Jul 2012)

onion


----------



## WrenchBender (20 Jul 2012)

Diced


----------



## cupper (20 Jul 2012)

sliced


----------



## medicineman (20 Jul 2012)

Ginsu


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jul 2012)

blade


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Jul 2012)

runner


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Jul 2012)

rug


----------



## medicineman (21 Jul 2012)

munch (sorry, had to)


----------



## cupper (21 Jul 2012)

fritos


----------



## medicineman (21 Jul 2012)

cheesies


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Jul 2012)

orange


----------



## missing1 (21 Jul 2012)

crush


----------



## Waters81 (23 Jul 2012)

Tank


----------



## medicineman (23 Jul 2012)

panzer


----------



## CFR FCS (23 Jul 2012)

Grenadier


----------



## cupper (23 Jul 2012)

Guards


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Jul 2012)

security


----------



## Waters81 (24 Jul 2012)

Bacon Bits


----------



## medicineman (24 Jul 2012)

potato


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jul 2012)

salad


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jul 2012)

Fork


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Jul 2012)

pitch


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jul 2012)

tar


----------



## Waters81 (25 Jul 2012)

Sands


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jul 2012)

Golf


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Jul 2012)

Hockey


----------



## cupper (25 Jul 2012)

puck


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jul 2012)

Daddy


----------



## cupper (25 Jul 2012)

Cool  8)

Great website too.


----------



## Waters81 (26 Jul 2012)

Down


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jul 2012)

Under


----------



## cupper (26 Jul 2012)

ground


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jul 2012)

grass


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2012)

lawn


----------



## cupper (26 Jul 2012)

Gnomes


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2012)

suck


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jul 2012)

blow


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2012)

goats


----------



## cupper (26 Jul 2012)

staring


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jul 2012)

creepy


----------



## eurowing (27 Jul 2012)

zombie!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jul 2012)

dead


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2012)

issue


----------



## my72jeep (27 Jul 2012)

Supply


----------



## medicineman (27 Jul 2012)

Vern


----------



## my72jeep (27 Jul 2012)

cantankerous


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jul 2012)

dictionary


----------



## eurowing (27 Jul 2012)

word


----------



## Waters81 (27 Jul 2012)

Curse


----------



## Black Watch (27 Jul 2012)

Davie Jones


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jul 2012)

Locker


----------



## medicineman (27 Jul 2012)

room


----------



## my72jeep (27 Jul 2012)

Quarters


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Jul 2012)

Loonies


----------



## WrenchBender (27 Jul 2012)

NDHQ 

(Puzzle Palace on the Canal)


----------



## eurowing (28 Jul 2012)

dispersed


----------



## Pryce (28 Jul 2012)

away


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Jul 2012)

Bombs


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jul 2012)

stink


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2012)

decay


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jul 2012)

tooth


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Jul 2012)

saw


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jul 2012)

hack


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Jul 2012)

Job


----------



## bridges (30 Jul 2012)

search


----------



## Waters81 (30 Jul 2012)

Rescue


----------



## Pryce (30 Jul 2012)

Dog


----------



## bridges (30 Jul 2012)

Newfoundland


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jul 2012)

Screech


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Jul 2012)

Nasty


----------



## cupper (30 Jul 2012)

dirty


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Jul 2012)

bomb


----------



## Waters81 (31 Jul 2012)

Disposal


----------



## bridges (31 Jul 2012)

unit


----------



## my72jeep (31 Jul 2012)

measure


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2012)

metrics


----------



## bridges (1 Aug 2012)

Imperial


----------



## krustyrl (1 Aug 2012)

Margarine


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2012)

mantequilla

http://youtu.be/kLoT0jZLe_E


----------



## medicineman (2 Aug 2012)

girltequilla


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Aug 2012)

pantyremover


----------



## Jed (2 Aug 2012)

lemongin


----------



## bridges (2 Aug 2012)

(Queen)  Mum


----------



## krustyrl (2 Aug 2012)

Quiet


----------



## Waters81 (2 Aug 2012)

Silence


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Aug 2012)

Kill


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2012)

greased


----------



## Waters81 (7 Aug 2012)

Bearing


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2012)

direction


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Aug 2012)

Way.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Aug 2012)

curds


----------



## bridges (7 Aug 2012)

spider


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Aug 2012)

sense


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2012)

sixth


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2012)

ninth


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2012)

dimension


----------



## cupper (7 Aug 2012)

measurement


----------



## Waters81 (8 Aug 2012)

Dimensions


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2012)

sizes


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2012)

matters


----------



## cupper (8 Aug 2012)

anti-matters


----------



## Waters81 (9 Aug 2012)

Dark-matter


----------



## bridges (9 Aug 2012)

black


----------



## missing1 (9 Aug 2012)

hole


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2012)

Doughnut


----------



## Jed (9 Aug 2012)

Doh! (Homer)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 Aug 2012)

Odyssey


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Aug 2012)

Iliad


----------



## bobbocool (9 Aug 2012)

wikipedia


----------



## bridges (9 Aug 2012)

dubious


----------



## medicineman (9 Aug 2012)

pleasure


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Aug 2012)

pain


----------



## eurowing (9 Aug 2012)

agony


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2012)

(of) .....defeat


----------



## Waters81 (10 Aug 2012)

Victory


----------



## bridges (10 Aug 2012)

bonds


----------



## bobbocool (10 Aug 2012)

Weld


----------



## cupper (10 Aug 2012)

screw


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Aug 2012)

Robertson


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2012)

head


----------



## cupper (11 Aug 2012)

foot


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2012)

long


----------



## navymich (11 Aug 2012)

hotdog


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2012)

bun


----------



## cupper (12 Aug 2012)

fight


----------



## missing1 (12 Aug 2012)

knife


----------



## Dou You (12 Aug 2012)

butter


----------



## armyvern (12 Aug 2012)

cup


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2012)

quart


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Aug 2012)

Pint


----------



## Waters81 (13 Aug 2012)

Refreshing


----------



## cupper (13 Aug 2012)

cool


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Aug 2012)

customer


----------



## krustyrl (15 Aug 2012)

service


----------



## missing1 (15 Aug 2012)

revolver


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Aug 2012)

Colt


----------



## krustyrl (15 Aug 2012)

cigar


----------



## Waters81 (15 Aug 2012)

Cuban


----------



## krustyrl (15 Aug 2012)

Mark


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Aug 2012)

Deutche


----------



## cupper (16 Aug 2012)

Pennsylvania


----------



## bridges (17 Aug 2012)

Amish


----------



## Waters81 (17 Aug 2012)

Horses


----------



## dennmu (17 Aug 2012)

*** oh sorry can't say that word, but it's equivalent to your rear end.


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2012)

hat     (...there...helped you .!    )


----------



## dennmu (17 Aug 2012)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> hat     (...there...helped you .!    )



haha thanks (hat....trick)


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Aug 2012)

prostitute


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2012)

mustang


----------



## missing1 (17 Aug 2012)

Sally


----------



## cupper (18 Aug 2012)

Ride (rest in peace Sally   )


----------



## krustyrl (18 Aug 2012)

Free


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Aug 2012)

clinic


----------



## krustyrl (18 Aug 2012)

wait


----------



## dennmu (18 Aug 2012)

time


----------



## Waters81 (19 Aug 2012)

Wasted


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2012)

booze


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Aug 2012)

Still.


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Aug 2012)

Quiet


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Aug 2012)

Front (Western).


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2012)

trenches


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2012)

mud


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2012)

wrestle


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Aug 2012)

naked


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2012)

jello


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2012)

shooter


----------



## dennmu (19 Aug 2012)

gaurd


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Aug 2012)

spellcheck


----------



## SoldierInAYear (19 Aug 2012)

rare


----------



## WrenchBender (19 Aug 2012)

Steak


----------



## krustyrl (19 Aug 2012)

lobster


----------



## dennmu (19 Aug 2012)

bisque


----------



## Waters81 (20 Aug 2012)

Soup


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2012)

kitchen


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Aug 2012)

hell's


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2012)

Bells


----------



## cupper (20 Aug 2012)

Palsy


----------



## missing1 (20 Aug 2012)

walsy


----------



## Pryce (20 Aug 2012)

Informal


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2012)

meeting


----------



## dennmu (20 Aug 2012)

place


----------



## WrenchBender (20 Aug 2012)

Setting


----------



## dennmu (21 Aug 2012)

sun


----------



## krustyrl (21 Aug 2012)

Burnt


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Aug 2012)

Crispy


----------



## dennmu (21 Aug 2012)

wings mmmmm.......


----------



## Waters81 (21 Aug 2012)

Band (on the run)


----------



## krustyrl (21 Aug 2012)

Rubber


----------



## cupper (21 Aug 2012)

Fun


----------



## bridges (22 Aug 2012)

house


----------



## cupper (22 Aug 2012)

party


----------



## missing1 (22 Aug 2012)

animal


----------



## dennmu (22 Aug 2012)

crackers


----------



## cupper (22 Aug 2012)

quackers


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Aug 2012)

ducks


----------



## Dou You (23 Aug 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Aug 2012)

Disneyland


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2012)

Headquarters


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Aug 2012)

Fumble (Fort Fumble on the Rideau)


----------



## bridges (23 Aug 2012)

pass


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2012)

gas


----------



## Waters81 (23 Aug 2012)

Petroleum


----------



## bridges (24 Aug 2012)

jelly


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Aug 2012)

Bean


----------



## my72jeep (24 Aug 2012)

counter


----------



## missing1 (24 Aug 2012)

kitchen


----------



## Waters81 (24 Aug 2012)

Culinary


----------



## krustyrl (24 Aug 2012)

Skills


----------



## bridges (24 Aug 2012)

competition


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Aug 2012)

contestant


----------



## bridges (24 Aug 2012)

next


----------



## krustyrl (24 Aug 2012)

previous


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2012)

earlier


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Aug 2012)

later.


----------



## cupper (24 Aug 2012)

alligator


----------



## Waters81 (25 Aug 2012)

Crocodile


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Aug 2012)

tears


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Aug 2012)

weep.


----------



## navymich (25 Aug 2012)

(weeping) willow


----------



## GnyHwy (25 Aug 2012)

movie (one of my faves)


----------



## krustyrl (25 Aug 2012)

popcorn          op:


----------



## navymich (25 Aug 2012)

butter


----------



## krustyrl (25 Aug 2012)

face


----------



## cupper (25 Aug 2012)

mask


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Aug 2012)

batman


----------



## krustyrl (26 Aug 2012)

batwings


----------



## navymich (26 Aug 2012)

Sheldon (I'M BATMAN!)


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2012)

(knock knock knock) Penny!


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2012)

(knock knock knock) Penny!


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2012)

(knock knock knock) Penny!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Aug 2012)

loafer


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Aug 2012)

shoes


----------



## krustyrl (27 Aug 2012)

Slippers


----------



## Waters81 (27 Aug 2012)

Pigeon

By the way, love the "Big Bang Theory" reference, well played.


----------



## bridges (28 Aug 2012)

Heck    (as in, what the....?)


----------



## Waters81 (29 Aug 2012)

Exactly (what I was thinking)


----------



## krustyrl (29 Aug 2012)

precise


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Aug 2012)

drill


----------



## cupper (29 Aug 2012)

bit


----------



## bridges (29 Aug 2012)

bitten


----------



## WrenchBender (29 Aug 2012)

Shy


----------



## krustyrl (29 Aug 2012)

strange


----------



## Waters81 (30 Aug 2012)

Odd


----------



## cupper (30 Aug 2012)

Couple


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2012)

mate (then eat).

 ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2012)

Coffee


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2012)

bean


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

Sean


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2012)

Pen


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2012)

Kingston


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2012)

Trio


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2012)

Amigos


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2012)

badges


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2012)

stinkin'

 ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Aug 2012)

rotten


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

teeth


----------



## bridges (30 Aug 2012)

eye


----------



## Waters81 (30 Aug 2012)

Spy


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2012)

Optics


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Aug 2012)

Fibre


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

Metamucil


----------



## bridges (30 Aug 2012)

goop    (what my grandfather called Metamucil)


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2012)

thick


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

fog


----------



## missing1 (30 Aug 2012)

horn


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2012)

leg


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2012)

Horn


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

rooster


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2012)

comb


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2012)

honey


----------



## fraserdw (30 Aug 2012)

wagon


----------



## missing1 (30 Aug 2012)

chuck


----------



## Dou You (30 Aug 2012)

Norris


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Aug 2012)

Walker


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Aug 2012)

Runner.


----------



## Devo3733 (31 Aug 2012)

tired


----------



## krustyrl (31 Aug 2012)

spent


----------



## bridges (31 Aug 2012)

debt


----------



## krustyrl (31 Aug 2012)

sleep


----------



## Devo3733 (31 Aug 2012)

dream


----------



## PPCLI Guy (31 Aug 2012)

(do) Androids (dream of electric sheep)


----------



## dangerboy (31 Aug 2012)

Blade (Runner )


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2012)

origami


----------



## GnyHwy (31 Aug 2012)

crane


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2012)

whooping


----------



## cupper (31 Aug 2012)

cough


----------



## GnyHwy (31 Aug 2012)

hernia


----------



## medicineman (31 Aug 2012)

belt


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2012)

shot


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Sep 2012)

grape


----------



## medicineman (1 Sep 2012)

Cherry (Don)


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Sep 2012)

slots


----------



## medicineman (1 Sep 2012)

bandits


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2012)

raccoon


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2012)

hat


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Sep 2012)

Shrodinger's (cat)


----------



## navymich (1 Sep 2012)

paradox


----------



## medicineman (1 Sep 2012)

Intelligence (military)


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2012)

Artificial


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Sep 2012)

Fake


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2012)

orgasm  ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Sep 2012)

cosmic (orgasmatron) - a very oblique Woody Allen reference


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Sep 2012)

Space


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

Race


----------



## my72jeep (2 Sep 2012)

Redneck


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Sep 2012)

mullet


----------



## Devo3733 (2 Sep 2012)

Roadhouse


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Sep 2012)

Patrick (Swayze)


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

Ghost


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

Rider


----------



## Devo3733 (2 Sep 2012)

Pride


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

Prejudice


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Sep 2012)

Heathcliffe


----------



## Waters81 (2 Sep 2012)

Felix


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

Oscar


----------



## Devo3733 (2 Sep 2012)

Dog-river (a stretch for one word.. I know)


----------



## WrenchBender (2 Sep 2012)

Rouleau
http://www.townofrouleau.com/


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

Corner


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

stone


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

tablet


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

internet


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

stalker


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Sep 2012)

Mason


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

lodge


----------



## missing1 (2 Sep 2012)

settle


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Sep 2012)

Bouncer (in roadhouse)


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

doorman


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Sep 2012)

porter


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

ale


----------



## cupper (2 Sep 2012)

India (pale)


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

ink


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2012)

squid


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2012)

soup


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2012)

kitchen


----------



## medicineman (2 Sep 2012)

party


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Sep 2012)

drunk


----------



## krustyrl (3 Sep 2012)

tank


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2012)

tiger


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

shark


----------



## Dou You (3 Sep 2012)

Jaws


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Sep 2012)

Life


----------



## krustyrl (3 Sep 2012)

Jacket


----------



## medicineman (3 Sep 2012)

straight


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2012)

razor


----------



## medicineman (3 Sep 2012)

shave


----------



## my72jeep (3 Sep 2012)

Brazilian


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2012)

wax


----------



## missing1 (3 Sep 2012)

paper


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2012)

weight


----------



## Devo3733 (3 Sep 2012)

Lifting


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Sep 2012)

Shop.


----------



## armyvern (3 Sep 2012)

candy


----------



## Devo3733 (3 Sep 2012)

Van


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

Duty


----------



## medicineman (3 Sep 2012)

Base


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

jumper


----------



## krustyrl (3 Sep 2012)

line    (jumper)


----------



## Devo3733 (3 Sep 2012)

Conga


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Sep 2012)

Snake's (Big)


----------



## medicineman (3 Sep 2012)

rattles


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

crying


----------



## dangerboy (3 Sep 2012)

Game


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2012)

(of) Life


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

Army (life)


----------



## cupper (3 Sep 2012)

way


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

Only


----------



## armyvern (4 Sep 2012)

girls


----------



## medicineman (4 Sep 2012)

sigh


----------



## eurowing (4 Sep 2012)

exhale


----------



## armyvern (4 Sep 2012)

breathe


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Sep 2012)

Deep


----------



## Pryce (4 Sep 2012)

Throat


----------



## krustyrl (4 Sep 2012)

movie


----------



## Devo3733 (4 Sep 2012)

popcorn


----------



## bridges (4 Sep 2012)

butter


----------



## eurowing (4 Sep 2012)

Buns


----------



## Waters81 (4 Sep 2012)

Shtoit (Tight)


----------



## krustyrl (4 Sep 2012)

Tiger      ( shtoit like a toiga)


----------



## Devo3733 (4 Sep 2012)

Panzer


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Sep 2012)

armour


----------



## bridges (4 Sep 2012)

All


----------



## Jed (4 Sep 2012)

in


----------



## MeatheadMick (4 Sep 2012)

Out


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2012)

side


----------



## Dou You (4 Sep 2012)

front


----------



## Pryce (4 Sep 2012)

Door


----------



## medicineman (5 Sep 2012)

gunner


----------



## WrenchBender (5 Sep 2012)

Arsenal (football club)


----------



## cupper (5 Sep 2012)

(DC) United


----------



## MeatheadMick (5 Sep 2012)

Allies


----------



## Waters81 (5 Sep 2012)

Enemies


----------



## bridges (5 Sep 2012)

Yankees    (baseball, not nation)


----------



## Devo3733 (5 Sep 2012)

Doodle


----------



## cupper (5 Sep 2012)

Labrador


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Sep 2012)

Retriever


----------



## exuberance (6 Sep 2012)

dog


----------



## Waters81 (6 Sep 2012)

canine


----------



## exuberance (6 Sep 2012)

tooth


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Sep 2012)

Hillbilly


----------



## Devo3733 (6 Sep 2012)

deliverance


----------



## exuberance (6 Sep 2012)

rape  :crybaby:


----------



## cupper (6 Sep 2012)

Actual (vs consentual)


----------



## MeatheadMick (6 Sep 2012)

truth


----------



## Pryce (6 Sep 2012)

Lie


----------



## missing1 (6 Sep 2012)

fib


----------



## krustyrl (6 Sep 2012)

de-fibrillator


----------



## medicineman (6 Sep 2012)

shocking


----------



## MeatheadMick (6 Sep 2012)

news


----------



## cupper (6 Sep 2012)

olds


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Sep 2012)

Alberta


----------



## fraserdw (6 Sep 2012)

Success


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2012)

Defeat


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Sep 2012)

Waterloo.


----------



## bridges (7 Sep 2012)

Kitchener


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2012)

Lord


----------



## Waters81 (7 Sep 2012)

Strathcona


----------



## bridges (7 Sep 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2012)

Oilers (suck!)


----------



## bridges (7 Sep 2012)

Jets    (so switch to the...)


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2012)

CAPS! (Why when I have the)


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2012)

SHOUT!


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Sep 2012)

Volume


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2012)

Weight


----------



## fraserdw (7 Sep 2012)

Gain


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Sep 2012)

accumulate


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Sep 2012)

percipitation


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2012)

precipitation


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Sep 2012)

shit >.< spell-check is free...

Rain


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Sep 2012)

enfilade


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2012)

Fire


----------



## krustyrl (8 Sep 2012)

hose


----------



## missing1 (8 Sep 2012)

stockings


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2012)

garters


----------



## estoguy (8 Sep 2012)

snakes


----------



## Tape (8 Sep 2012)

venom


----------



## MeatheadMick (8 Sep 2012)

spider-man


----------



## Devo3733 (8 Sep 2012)

thread


----------



## krustyrl (8 Sep 2012)

string


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Sep 2012)

Theory


----------



## MeatheadMick (8 Sep 2012)

hypothesis


----------



## cupper (8 Sep 2012)

experimentation


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2012)

human


----------



## trigger324 (8 Sep 2012)

fund


----------



## MeatheadMick (9 Sep 2012)

canteen


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2012)

group


----------



## missing1 (9 Sep 2012)

hug


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2012)

(...and )  Slug


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Sep 2012)

Snail.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Sep 2012)

Garlic


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2012)

toast


----------



## MeatheadMick (9 Sep 2012)

Queen


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2012)

Mercury


----------



## missing1 (9 Sep 2012)

light


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Sep 2012)

standard


----------



## MeatheadMick (10 Sep 2012)

Pause


----------



## bridges (10 Sep 2012)

ONE    (pause pause..TWO..pause pause)


----------



## Waters81 (10 Sep 2012)

Many


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2012)

enough


----------



## bridges (10 Sep 2012)

Eight


----------



## cupper (10 Sep 2012)

after


----------



## bridges (10 Sep 2012)

mint


----------



## Waters81 (10 Sep 2012)

Bro


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Sep 2012)

Buddy.


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2012)

fooker


----------



## eurowing (11 Sep 2012)

Focker


----------



## cupper (11 Sep 2012)

mother


----------



## Biohazardxj (11 Sep 2012)

Hubbard


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2012)

Hubble


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Sep 2012)

Telescope.


----------



## GnyHwy (11 Sep 2012)

extension


----------



## missing1 (11 Sep 2012)

cord


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2012)

umbilical


----------



## cupper (11 Sep 2012)

Belly (button)


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2012)

pork


----------



## cupper (11 Sep 2012)

futures


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2012)

premonitions


----------



## eurowing (12 Sep 2012)

Creedence


----------



## bridges (12 Sep 2012)

tribute


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Sep 2012)

Hunger (games)


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Sep 2012)

Want


----------



## Waters81 (12 Sep 2012)

Need


----------



## my72jeep (12 Sep 2012)

desire


----------



## eurowing (12 Sep 2012)

Lust


----------



## Waters81 (13 Sep 2012)

Passion


----------



## bridges (13 Sep 2012)

fruit


----------



## eurowing (13 Sep 2012)

cake


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Sep 2012)

pan


----------



## cupper (13 Sep 2012)

flute


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Sep 2012)

Children


----------



## eurowing (13 Sep 2012)

Foster


----------



## bridges (13 Sep 2012)

Bananas     (...Foster, was a rather tasty dessert at Big Daddy's Crab Shack in Ottawa)


----------



## krustyrl (13 Sep 2012)

Hammock


----------



## Char1991 (13 Sep 2012)

tree


----------



## cupper (13 Sep 2012)

shade


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2012)

glasses


----------



## eurowing (14 Sep 2012)

Beer


----------



## bridges (14 Sep 2012)

stein


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2012)

gold


----------



## Devo3733 (14 Sep 2012)

Silver


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Sep 2012)

Bronze


----------



## painswessex (14 Sep 2012)

Statue


----------



## eurowing (14 Sep 2012)

Oscar


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2012)

Goldman


----------



## Waters81 (14 Sep 2012)

William


----------



## eurowing (14 Sep 2012)

Shakespeare


----------



## cupper (14 Sep 2012)

Bacon


----------



## bridges (14 Sep 2012)

degrees    (of Kevin...)


----------



## dapaterson (14 Sep 2012)

diplomas


----------



## Char1991 (14 Sep 2012)

University


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2012)

Avenue


----------



## bridges (14 Sep 2012)

Electric


----------



## cupper (14 Sep 2012)

company


----------



## navymich (14 Sep 2012)

Three(s)


----------



## cupper (14 Sep 2012)

Fifths


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Sep 2012)

Scotch (drink)


----------



## Char1991 (14 Sep 2012)

Alcohol


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Sep 2012)

swab


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2012)

deck


----------



## medicineman (15 Sep 2012)

hand


----------



## missing1 (15 Sep 2012)

offer


----------



## Devo3733 (15 Sep 2012)

employment


----------



## Char1991 (15 Sep 2012)

job


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Sep 2012)

paint


----------



## painswessex (15 Sep 2012)

Stick


----------



## cupper (15 Sep 2012)

Shift


----------



## armyvern (15 Sep 2012)

worker


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2012)

Bee


----------



## missing1 (15 Sep 2012)

bonnet


----------



## Char1991 (15 Sep 2012)

feather


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2012)

pillows


----------



## eurowing (16 Sep 2012)

Breasts


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Sep 2012)

chicken


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Sep 2012)

wings.


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2012)

Buffalo


----------



## krustyrl (16 Sep 2012)

Chip


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2012)

dip


----------



## krustyrl (16 Sep 2012)

Polar


----------



## medicineman (16 Sep 2012)

ice


----------



## eurowing (17 Sep 2012)

Cap


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2012)

snow


----------



## medicineman (17 Sep 2012)

snakes


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2012)

ladders


----------



## eurowing (17 Sep 2012)

Fear! (I have a fear of ladders, despite using them in my trade.)


----------



## armyvern (17 Sep 2012)

Cape


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2012)

Hero


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Sep 2012)

sandwich


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Sep 2012)

meat


----------



## Waters81 (17 Sep 2012)

Butcher


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2012)

charcuterie


----------



## eurowing (17 Sep 2012)

Char...... (Arctic)


----------



## painswessex (17 Sep 2012)

broil


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2012)

boil


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Sep 2012)

oil


----------



## painswessex (17 Sep 2012)

slick


----------



## eurowing (17 Sep 2012)

Willy


----------



## Char1991 (17 Sep 2012)

free


----------



## painswessex (17 Sep 2012)

zilch


----------



## missing1 (17 Sep 2012)

nil


----------



## Vyscaria (18 Sep 2012)

Zero


----------



## cupper (18 Sep 2012)

Ground


----------



## MeatheadMick (18 Sep 2012)

Pounder


----------



## navymich (18 Sep 2012)

quarter


----------



## bridges (18 Sep 2012)

-round         (I think that's a type of dowel used along baseboards-?)


----------



## painswessex (18 Sep 2012)

about


----------



## Waters81 (18 Sep 2012)

Face


----------



## eurowing (18 Sep 2012)

Plant


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Sep 2012)

Bury


----------



## bridges (18 Sep 2012)

evidence


----------



## painswessex (18 Sep 2012)

lockup


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Sep 2012)

Prisoner.


----------



## Char1991 (18 Sep 2012)

crime


----------



## missing1 (18 Sep 2012)

stoppers


----------



## krustyrl (18 Sep 2012)

Plugs


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2012)

hair


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2012)

pubic

(Sorry, but it was the first word that popped into my head after reading previous ...  :blotto: )


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2012)

Artillery


(Sorry.  After being in 4 CMBG, that is the first thing that came to mind.)


----------



## Char1991 (19 Sep 2012)

boom


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2012)

box

(your turn Vern  > )


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2012)

hardwood


----------



## eurowing (19 Sep 2012)

Woody


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Sep 2012)

Woodpecker


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Sep 2012)

Beak


----------



## krustyrl (19 Sep 2012)

off


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Sep 2012)

repellant


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

cologne


----------



## Waters81 (19 Sep 2012)

Perfume


----------



## eurowing (19 Sep 2012)

Smelly


----------



## bridges (19 Sep 2012)

Cat!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

roadkill


----------



## eurowing (19 Sep 2012)

cafe


----------



## medicineman (19 Sep 2012)

mocha


----------



## Char1991 (19 Sep 2012)

late


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2012)

pregnant


----------



## eurowing (19 Sep 2012)

pause


----------



## Char1991 (19 Sep 2012)

Stop


----------



## krustyrl (19 Sep 2012)

sign


----------



## eurowing (19 Sep 2012)

Language


----------



## Char1991 (19 Sep 2012)

Speech


----------



## krustyrl (19 Sep 2012)

therapy


----------



## eurowing (20 Sep 2012)

Dog


----------



## krustyrl (20 Sep 2012)

Breath


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Sep 2012)

respite (as in 'catch your breath')


----------



## Waters81 (20 Sep 2012)

Break


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Sep 2012)

clean


----------



## bridges (20 Sep 2012)

up


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Sep 2012)

Chuck  :boke:


----------



## medicineman (20 Sep 2012)

You


----------



## cupper (20 Sep 2012)

Farley  ;D


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Sep 2012)

Comody


----------



## painswessex (20 Sep 2012)

standup


----------



## Char1991 (20 Sep 2012)

sit down


----------



## eurowing (21 Sep 2012)

Command


----------



## krustyrl (21 Sep 2012)

Air


----------



## GnyHwy (21 Sep 2012)

nitrogen


----------



## krustyrl (21 Sep 2012)

Tires


----------



## bridges (21 Sep 2012)

Tread


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2012)

mill


----------



## Waters81 (21 Sep 2012)

Puppy (Sorry, dont mean to be morbid)


----------



## bridges (21 Sep 2012)

love    (the mills are, regrettably, still a cruel reality.)


----------



## eurowing (21 Sep 2012)

Boat


----------



## bridges (21 Sep 2012)

same


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Sep 2012)

Different


----------



## MeatheadMick (21 Sep 2012)

Individual


----------



## cupper (21 Sep 2012)

Multitude


----------



## GnyHwy (22 Sep 2012)

numerous


----------



## MeatheadMick (22 Sep 2012)

Mistakes


----------



## Char1991 (22 Sep 2012)

failure


----------



## medicineman (22 Sep 2012)

catastrophic


----------



## GnyHwy (22 Sep 2012)

K-Kill


----------



## Char1991 (23 Sep 2012)

armoured


----------



## GnyHwy (23 Sep 2012)

chariot


----------



## eurowing (23 Sep 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Sep 2012)

Fruit.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2012)

salad


----------



## MeatheadMick (23 Sep 2012)

Toss


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Sep 2012)

(and) Turn

*that is why I was up at 0500 this morning with nowhere to go*


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2012)

spin


----------



## missing1 (23 Sep 2012)

out


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2012)

back


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2012)

Pack


----------



## WrenchBender (23 Sep 2012)

trip


----------



## Char1991 (23 Sep 2012)

fall


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2012)

guy


----------



## Tank Troll (23 Sep 2012)

(Smiley)


----------



## MeatheadMick (23 Sep 2012)

Face


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2012)

palm        :facepalm:


----------



## missing1 (23 Sep 2012)

oil


----------



## medicineman (23 Sep 2012)

cloves


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2012)

garlic


----------



## Char1991 (23 Sep 2012)

rice


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2012)

pudding


----------



## MeatheadMick (23 Sep 2012)

chocolate


----------



## eurowing (24 Sep 2012)

cake


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2012)

soap


----------



## krustyrl (24 Sep 2012)

Box


----------



## Pryce (24 Sep 2012)

Gift


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Sep 2012)

Birthday.


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2012)

Suit


----------



## my72jeep (24 Sep 2012)

Clubs


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2012)

spades


----------



## bridges (24 Sep 2012)

Hearts


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2012)

minds


----------



## krustyrl (24 Sep 2012)

brains


----------



## bridges (24 Sep 2012)

use


----------



## MeatheadMick (24 Sep 2012)

Single


----------



## Tank Troll (24 Sep 2012)

out


----------



## cupper (24 Sep 2012)

in


----------



## Char1991 (25 Sep 2012)

side


----------



## krustyrl (25 Sep 2012)

Car


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Sep 2012)

Truck


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Sep 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## eurowing (25 Sep 2012)

Baby!


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2012)

stroller


----------



## bridges (25 Sep 2012)

SUV     (local nickname for ginormous baby strollers, when they're on on city buses)


----------



## Tank Troll (25 Sep 2012)

DVD


----------



## cupper (25 Sep 2012)

DVR


----------



## bridges (25 Sep 2012)

PVR


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2012)

pirate


----------



## Waters81 (25 Sep 2012)

Ship


----------



## krustyrl (26 Sep 2012)

Mail


----------



## painswessex (26 Sep 2012)

stamp


----------



## Char1991 (26 Sep 2012)

lick


----------



## eurowing (26 Sep 2012)

Salt


----------



## cupper (26 Sep 2012)

wound


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Sep 2012)

Mirchrurochrome. (hope i spelled that right)


----------



## MeatheadMick (26 Sep 2012)

Polysporin


----------



## krustyrl (26 Sep 2012)

ointment


----------



## missing1 (26 Sep 2012)

balm


----------



## Char1991 (26 Sep 2012)

lip


----------



## cupper (26 Sep 2012)

service


----------



## medicineman (26 Sep 2012)

station


----------



## eurowing (27 Sep 2012)

cleaning


----------



## cupper (27 Sep 2012)

woman (  :surrender:  )


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2012)

Wife


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2012)

husband


----------



## eurowing (27 Sep 2012)

sad


----------



## painswessex (27 Sep 2012)

Cry


----------



## krustyrl (27 Sep 2012)

upset


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Sep 2012)

complaints


----------



## navymich (27 Sep 2012)

suck (it up)


----------



## cupper (27 Sep 2012)

squeeze


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Sep 2012)

Trigger


----------



## eurowing (28 Sep 2012)

fish


----------



## navymich (28 Sep 2012)

(and) chips


----------



## missing1 (28 Sep 2012)

wood


----------



## bridges (28 Sep 2012)

forest


----------



## krustyrl (28 Sep 2012)

Run


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Sep 2012)

Silent.


----------



## painswessex (28 Sep 2012)

night


----------



## bridges (28 Sep 2012)

shade


----------



## painswessex (28 Sep 2012)

tint


----------



## eurowing (28 Sep 2012)

sheen


----------



## bridges (28 Sep 2012)

Charlie


----------



## krustyrl (28 Sep 2012)

tuna


----------



## eurowing (28 Sep 2012)

casserole


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Sep 2012)

yuck :boke:


----------



## wildman0101 (28 Sep 2012)

Woodstove


----------



## MeatheadMick (28 Sep 2012)

Fire


----------



## painswessex (28 Sep 2012)

smoke


----------



## cupper (28 Sep 2012)

signals


----------



## navymich (28 Sep 2012)

semaphore


----------



## WrenchBender (28 Sep 2012)

flags


----------



## krustyrl (28 Sep 2012)

six


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (29 Sep 2012)

watch (your)


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Sep 2012)

twelve


----------



## navymich (29 Sep 2012)

dozen


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2012)

Baker(s)


----------



## cupper (29 Sep 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## krustyrl (29 Sep 2012)

bar


----------



## missing1 (29 Sep 2012)

tavern


----------



## MeatheadMick (29 Sep 2012)

Drunk


----------



## eurowing (29 Sep 2012)

Tank.  The nicest I've seen were in Holland!


----------



## MeatheadMick (30 Sep 2012)

Armour


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Sep 2012)

Track


----------



## bridges (1 Oct 2012)

race


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Oct 2012)

genetics


----------



## eurowing (1 Oct 2012)

DNA


----------



## bridges (1 Oct 2012)

analysis


----------



## DAA (1 Oct 2012)

procrastinate


----------



## eurowing (1 Oct 2012)

Later


----------



## cupper (1 Oct 2012)

sooner


----------



## VIChris (1 Oct 2012)

Oklahoma


----------



## bridges (1 Oct 2012)

corn


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Oct 2012)

ear


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Oct 2012)

infection


----------



## eurowing (2 Oct 2012)

Zombie!!


----------



## bridges (2 Oct 2012)

apocalypse     (for some reason I had to use spell check on that one...   time for another coffee.)


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Oct 2012)

Now


----------



## cupper (2 Oct 2012)

then


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Oct 2012)

WHEN


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Oct 2012)

Time.


----------



## krustyrl (2 Oct 2012)

travel


----------



## cupper (3 Oct 2012)

arrangements


----------



## eurowing (3 Oct 2012)

floral


----------



## JMesh (3 Oct 2012)

print


----------



## bridges (3 Oct 2012)

run


----------



## eurowing (3 Oct 2012)

seriously?  (me run?)


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Oct 2012)

maybe?


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Oct 2012)

Not


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2012)

Knot


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

tie


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Oct 2012)

Bow.


----------



## VIChris (4 Oct 2012)

String


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2012)

silly


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

putty!


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2012)

knife


----------



## eurowing (4 Oct 2012)

edge


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

edgy


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Oct 2012)

uptight


----------



## cupper (4 Oct 2012)

alright


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

now


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2012)

never


----------



## MeatheadMick (4 Oct 2012)

Ever


----------



## Biohazardxj (4 Oct 2012)

ready


----------



## eurowing (5 Oct 2012)

aye


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2012)

ready  :facepalm:


----------



## MeatheadMick (5 Oct 2012)

Set


----------



## navymich (6 Oct 2012)

Stop  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Oct 2012)

Don't


----------



## cupper (6 Oct 2012)

go (there)


----------



## MeatheadMick (6 Oct 2012)

Green


----------



## krustyrl (6 Oct 2012)

envy


----------



## Biohazardxj (6 Oct 2012)

sloth


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Oct 2012)

Sins


----------



## missing1 (7 Oct 2012)

seven


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Oct 2012)

Wonders


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Oct 2012)

Cease


----------



## Jed (7 Oct 2012)

amaze


----------



## krustyrl (7 Oct 2012)

stun


----------



## cupper (7 Oct 2012)

phaser


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Oct 2012)

Red-shirt


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Oct 2012)

dead


----------



## cupper (7 Oct 2012)

door nail


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Oct 2012)

screw


----------



## navymich (7 Oct 2012)

driver


----------



## krustyrl (7 Oct 2012)

vodka


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2012)

slow-comfortable-screw-against-the-wall (all one word when you're drunk out)


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Oct 2012)

happy


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Oct 2012)

Camper.


----------



## blackberet17 (9 Oct 2012)

Jesus

(sorry, Jesus in a Camper Van, Robbie Williams tune came to mind)


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Oct 2012)

transliteration


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2012)

transgression


----------



## eurowing (9 Oct 2012)

transmission


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Oct 2012)

Signal


----------



## MeatheadMick (9 Oct 2012)

Man


----------



## cupper (9 Oct 2012)

trap


----------



## eurowing (9 Oct 2012)

marriage


----------



## cupper (10 Oct 2012)

equality


----------



## eurowing (10 Oct 2012)

falsehood


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Oct 2012)

Fallacy


----------



## cupper (10 Oct 2012)

Politics (I just love living in a swing state)


----------



## MeatheadMick (11 Oct 2012)

Lies


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2012)

Videotape (along with sex and lies) >


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Oct 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Oct 2012)

Group


----------



## krustyrl (11 Oct 2012)

Hug  ( let's all say a collective ahhhhhhh)   ;D


----------



## missing1 (11 Oct 2012)

thug


----------



## MeatheadMick (11 Oct 2012)

Arrested


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Oct 2012)

Busted


----------



## eurowing (11 Oct 2012)

Broken


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Oct 2012)

Shattered.


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Oct 2012)

(The) Stones


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2012)

Kidney


----------



## trigger324 (12 Oct 2012)

punch


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Oct 2012)

(a) clock.


----------



## trigger324 (12 Oct 2012)

(work) orange


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Oct 2012)

Agent


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Oct 2012)

Secret.


----------



## Jed (12 Oct 2012)

Man (ala the song)


----------



## trigger324 (12 Oct 2012)

alive


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Oct 2012)

(and) kicking.


----------



## bridges (12 Oct 2012)

Horse


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Oct 2012)

pass


----------



## bridges (12 Oct 2012)

Rockies


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2012)

mountains


----------



## MeatheadMick (12 Oct 2012)

Snow


----------



## krustyrl (12 Oct 2012)

Shoe


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Oct 2012)

sneaker


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Oct 2012)

Plimsole.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Oct 2012)

Waterline


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Oct 2012)

Torpedo.


----------



## missing1 (13 Oct 2012)

fish


----------



## GnyHwy (13 Oct 2012)

fry


----------



## cupper (13 Oct 2012)

Leela


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Oct 2012)

Cyclops


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Oct 2012)

one-eye


----------



## cupper (14 Oct 2012)

monster


----------



## krustyrl (15 Oct 2012)

Lagoon


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2012)

Blue


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Oct 2012)

miserable


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2012)

Les


----------



## trigger324 (17 Oct 2012)

Herb


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2012)

Tarlek


----------



## krustyrl (17 Oct 2012)

plaid


----------



## missing1 (17 Oct 2012)

tarten


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2012)

Kilt   iper:


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Oct 2012)

Kilt


----------



## cupper (17 Oct 2012)

Breezy


----------



## krustyrl (17 Oct 2012)

Flap


----------



## eurowing (17 Oct 2012)

Arms


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Oct 2012)

Bear.


----------



## navymich (18 Oct 2012)

Yogi


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Oct 2012)

Berra


----------



## krustyrl (18 Oct 2012)

berry


----------



## medicineman (18 Oct 2012)

straw


----------



## trigger324 (18 Oct 2012)

hat


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2012)

cat


----------



## eurowing (18 Oct 2012)

destructive


----------



## bridges (18 Oct 2012)

tornado


----------



## cupper (18 Oct 2012)

Trailer (park)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Oct 2012)

Tractor.


----------



## blackberet17 (19 Oct 2012)

Deere


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Oct 2012)

Venison


----------



## navymich (19 Oct 2012)

Bambi


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (19 Oct 2012)

Thumper.


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Oct 2012)

Compactor


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2012)

Oscar


----------



## Jed (19 Oct 2012)

Felix


----------



## cupper (19 Oct 2012)

Odd


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2012)

Couple


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Oct 2012)

Swap


----------



## missing1 (20 Oct 2012)

shop


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2012)

drop


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2012)

kick


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2012)

head


----------



## cupper (20 Oct 2012)

tail


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2012)

coin


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Oct 2012)

Flip.


----------



## cupper (20 Oct 2012)

Wilson


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Oct 2012)

president


----------



## krustyrl (20 Oct 2012)

choice


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Oct 2012)

First.


----------



## Tank Troll (21 Oct 2012)

last


----------



## medicineman (21 Oct 2012)

place


----------



## eurowing (21 Oct 2012)

Mat


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Oct 2012)

leave


----------



## cupper (21 Oct 2012)

leaf


----------



## eurowing (21 Oct 2012)

blower


----------



## medicineman (21 Oct 2012)

autumn


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2012)

breeze


----------



## medicineman (21 Oct 2012)

cool


----------



## eurowing (22 Oct 2012)

Beans


----------



## cupper (22 Oct 2012)

Weiners


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Oct 2012)

franks


----------



## armyrules (24 Oct 2012)

beans


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Oct 2012)

Baked.


----------



## medicineman (24 Oct 2012)

stoned


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2012)

stunned


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2012)

figure (of speech)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Oct 2012)

Skating.


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2012)

Hockey (Damn you lockout!!!!!!!!!!!) ullhair:


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2012)

Tonsil


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Oct 2012)

oral


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Oct 2012)

Bee  (as in Oral-B)


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2012)

honey


----------



## missing1 (27 Oct 2012)

bunch


----------



## krustyrl (27 Oct 2012)

Munch


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2012)

Crunch


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Oct 2012)

Capt


----------



## eurowing (27 Oct 2012)

Kirk!


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2012)

Bones


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Oct 2012)

Doctor


----------



## TN2IC (28 Oct 2012)

Hook


----------



## cupper (28 Oct 2012)

line


----------



## MeatheadMick (28 Oct 2012)

cross


----------



## navymich (28 Oct 2012)

red


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Oct 2012)

Herring.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Oct 2012)

pickled


----------



## cupper (28 Oct 2012)

beets


----------



## eurowing (28 Oct 2012)

Sugar


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2012)

ferment


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Oct 2012)

homebrew


----------



## eurowing (29 Oct 2012)

Coopers (homebrew kit)


----------



## cupper (29 Oct 2012)

Doctor


----------



## eurowing (29 Oct 2012)

Who


----------



## navymich (29 Oct 2012)

owl


----------



## krustyrl (29 Oct 2012)

Mortarboard


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Oct 2012)

mason


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (29 Oct 2012)

James.


----------



## armyrules (29 Oct 2012)

Dean


----------



## cupper (29 Oct 2012)

Paula


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Oct 2012)

Chatbot


----------



## MeatheadMick (29 Oct 2012)

Turing


----------



## armyrules (1 Nov 2012)

Alan


----------



## eurowing (1 Nov 2012)

Funt


----------



## trigger324 (1 Nov 2012)

man


----------



## Steve_D (1 Nov 2012)

Super


----------



## navymich (1 Nov 2012)

(Super)califragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Steve_D (1 Nov 2012)

atrocious


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Nov 2012)

Awful.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Nov 2012)

guts


----------



## armyrules (1 Nov 2012)

entrails


----------



## cupper (1 Nov 2012)

Soothsayer


----------



## missing1 (1 Nov 2012)

Seer


----------



## dapaterson (1 Nov 2012)

steak


----------



## MeatheadMick (1 Nov 2012)

rare


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Nov 2012)

find


----------



## eurowing (2 Nov 2012)

fined


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Nov 2012)

Gouged.


----------



## trigger324 (2 Nov 2012)

eyeball


----------



## navymich (4 Nov 2012)

socket


----------



## eurowing (4 Nov 2012)

set


----------



## krustyrl (4 Nov 2012)

match


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Nov 2012)

game


----------



## krustyrl (5 Nov 2012)

point


----------



## cupper (5 Nov 2012)

rude


----------



## eurowing (6 Nov 2012)

crude


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Nov 2012)

vulgar


----------



## armyrules (6 Nov 2012)

Nasty


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2012)

hideous


----------



## missing1 (6 Nov 2012)

conspicuous


----------



## eurowing (6 Nov 2012)

noticeable


----------



## cupper (6 Nov 2012)

standout


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Nov 2012)

Standup


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Nov 2012)

Standdown


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2012)

split


----------



## cupper (7 Nov 2012)

ends


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2012)

hair


----------



## cupper (7 Nov 2012)

ball


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2012)

gown


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2012)

Hospital


----------



## eurowing (8 Nov 2012)

Ward


----------



## medicineman (8 Nov 2012)

Nurse


----------



## krustyrl (8 Nov 2012)

Shark


----------



## Teflon (8 Nov 2012)

Tank


----------



## cupper (8 Nov 2012)

Troll  ;D


----------



## eurowing (8 Nov 2012)

Mythical


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Nov 2012)

Mean's


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Nov 2012)

ways


----------



## medicineman (9 Nov 2012)

directions


----------



## cupper (9 Nov 2012)

instructions


----------



## medicineman (9 Nov 2012)

technobabble


----------



## Pryce (9 Nov 2012)

Jargon


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Nov 2012)

Specialized


----------



## cupper (9 Nov 2012)

Special


----------



## eurowing (10 Nov 2012)

Unique


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Nov 2012)

Singular.


----------



## Devo3733 (10 Nov 2012)

Plural


----------



## medicineman (10 Nov 2012)

many


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2012)

how


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Nov 2012)

Why


----------



## eurowing (10 Nov 2012)

Zee


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2012)

zed (Commonwealth english)


----------



## krustyrl (10 Nov 2012)

letter


----------



## Pryce (10 Nov 2012)

Alphabet


----------



## missing1 (10 Nov 2012)

soup


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Nov 2012)

Primordial.


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2012)

Ooze


----------



## cupper (10 Nov 2012)

Ewes


----------



## medicineman (10 Nov 2012)

War-Brides


----------



## krustyrl (12 Nov 2012)

Mother


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Nov 2012)

Goose
("Talk to me!")


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Nov 2012)

Maverick


----------



## Pryce (12 Nov 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Nov 2012)

Fighter


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Nov 2012)

Lover (not a )


----------



## eurowing (13 Nov 2012)

Mate


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Nov 2012)

Check.


----------



## krustyrl (13 Nov 2012)

Cheque


----------



## wildman0101 (13 Nov 2012)

Banking


----------



## cupper (13 Nov 2012)

Turn


----------



## navymich (13 Nov 2012)

About


----------



## cupper (13 Nov 2012)

(a) Boot


----------



## krustyrl (13 Nov 2012)

Punt


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Nov 2012)

Block.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Nov 2012)

jail


----------



## Devo3733 (13 Nov 2012)

Bait


----------



## krustyrl (13 Nov 2012)

bucket


----------



## medicineman (13 Nov 2012)

list


----------



## eurowing (14 Nov 2012)

lean


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Nov 2012)

Mean.


----------



## cupper (14 Nov 2012)

fighting


----------



## krustyrl (14 Nov 2012)

machine   (...you knew it was coming...!)


----------



## cupper (14 Nov 2012)

rise (of the)


----------



## eurowing (14 Nov 2012)

Up


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2012)

Parachute


----------



## krustyrl (14 Nov 2012)

rigger


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2012)

loft


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2012)

studio


----------



## krustyrl (14 Nov 2012)

session.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Nov 2012)

Jam.


----------



## eurowing (15 Nov 2012)

Sprocket (Jam)


----------



## SMG III (15 Nov 2012)

robot


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2012)

arm


----------



## medicineman (15 Nov 2012)

Shuttle


----------



## Tank Troll (15 Nov 2012)

**** (apperently the nanny filter won't let me say cockwith out the shuttle)


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> **** (apperently the nanny filter won't let me say cockwith out the shuttle)



tail


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Nov 2012)

Stem.


----------



## navymich (17 Nov 2012)

stern


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Nov 2012)

rigid


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2012)

firm


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Nov 2012)

tofu


----------



## medicineman (17 Nov 2012)

burger


----------



## cupper (17 Nov 2012)

thing


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Nov 2012)

Fester (Addams family)


----------



## krustyrl (17 Nov 2012)

wound


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Nov 2012)

Trauma.


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Nov 2012)

shock


----------



## medicineman (18 Nov 2012)

awe


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Nov 2012)

some (me)


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Nov 2012)

portion


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2012)

ration


----------



## eurowing (18 Nov 2012)

RUM!!!


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Nov 2012)

red        (redrum)


----------



## krustyrl (18 Nov 2012)

pepper


----------



## medicineman (18 Nov 2012)

seasoning


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2012)

taste


----------



## FutureSailor (18 Nov 2012)

Sense(s)


----------



## eurowing (19 Nov 2012)

Fear


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (19 Nov 2012)

Loathing.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

Vegas


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

viva


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Nov 2012)

Elvis


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

sideburns


----------



## krustyrl (19 Nov 2012)

muttonchop


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2012)

Lamb


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

Clarice


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

fava


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

Chianti


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

Italy


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

Rome


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

Colosseum


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

Games


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

board


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

gate


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

house


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

estate


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

sale


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

hoarding


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2012)

stuff


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

junk


----------



## krustyrl (19 Nov 2012)

trunk


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (19 Nov 2012)

Elephant.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2012)

tusk


----------



## cupper (19 Nov 2012)

ivory


----------



## Tank Troll (19 Nov 2012)

coast


----------



## Cui (20 Nov 2012)

guard


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2012)

Jail.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Nov 2012)

Break.


----------



## Tank Troll (20 Nov 2012)

AC DC


----------



## krustyrl (20 Nov 2012)

Current


----------



## eurowing (20 Nov 2012)

Flow


----------



## MusclesGlasses (20 Nov 2012)

Ebb


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Nov 2012)

Wane.


----------



## Tank Troll (21 Nov 2012)

wax


----------



## SuperbusServitium (21 Nov 2012)

Seal


----------



## Steve_D (21 Nov 2012)

Wax


----------



## MusclesGlasses (21 Nov 2012)

Turtle :nod:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2012)

neck


----------



## MusclesGlasses (21 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> neck



LOL ;D

oh...and Tie


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2012)

One (on)


----------



## MusclesGlasses (21 Nov 2012)

Ring


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Nov 2012)

Boxing


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2012)

Day


----------



## BrendenDias (22 Nov 2012)

Century


----------



## eurowing (23 Nov 2012)

Hundred


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Nov 2012)

cardinal


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2012)

red


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Nov 2012)

Flag.


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2012)

Waving


----------



## eurowing (23 Nov 2012)

Checkered (waving checkered flag)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Nov 2012)

Board.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Nov 2012)

Plank


----------



## missing1 (23 Nov 2012)

Lath


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2012)

plaster

(should have put rum, thodomy)  >


----------



## MusclesGlasses (23 Nov 2012)

(of) Paris


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2012)

Wine


----------



## MusclesGlasses (24 Nov 2012)

et 'Fromage'


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Nov 2012)

Vache.


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2012)

Foreign


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Nov 2012)

Policy


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2012)

Wonk


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Nov 2012)

wank


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2012)

crank


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2012)

shaft


----------



## missing1 (24 Nov 2012)

Mine


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2012)

field


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2012)

craft


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2012)

witch


----------



## eurowing (24 Nov 2012)

Hazel


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Nov 2012)

Oz


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2012)

Toto


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Nov 2012)

Cutie-pie


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Nov 2012)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Cutie-pie



Apple


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2012)

cider


----------



## dapaterson (27 Nov 2012)

house


----------



## eurowing (27 Nov 2012)

brand


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2012)

new


----------



## cupper (27 Nov 2012)

world


----------



## krustyrl (28 Nov 2012)

Planet


----------



## dapaterson (28 Nov 2012)

Apes


----------



## cupper (28 Nov 2012)

poop


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Nov 2012)

Deck.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2012)

cards


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Nov 2012)

house (of)


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Nov 2012)

Boat


----------



## medicineman (28 Nov 2012)

submarine


----------



## telouro (28 Nov 2012)

yellow


----------



## Steve_D (28 Nov 2012)

Ribbon

 :yellow:


----------



## cupper (28 Nov 2012)

Oak


----------



## eurowing (29 Nov 2012)

Leaf


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Nov 2012)

Maple


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2012)

syrup


----------



## trigger324 (29 Nov 2012)

cough


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Nov 2012)

Cold


----------



## trigger324 (29 Nov 2012)

flu


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2012)

season


----------



## GnyHwy (30 Nov 2012)

flavour


----------



## Tank Troll (30 Nov 2012)

Taste


----------



## missing1 (30 Nov 2012)

buds


----------



## my72jeep (30 Nov 2012)

case


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Nov 2012)

Brief.


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Nov 2012)

Legal


----------



## Devo3733 (30 Nov 2012)

jargon


----------



## GnyHwy (30 Nov 2012)

malarkey


----------



## eurowing (30 Nov 2012)

baloney


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Dec 2012)

Codswallop.


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2012)

Insomnia

(Can't sleep, so it was the only thing that came to mind) :boring:


----------



## eurowing (1 Dec 2012)

sleepless


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2012)

Seattle


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Dec 2012)

SeaHawks


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Dec 2012)

Sh1thawks


----------



## Tank Troll (1 Dec 2012)

RCAF


----------



## eurowing (1 Dec 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Devo3733 (2 Dec 2012)

&^$#!


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2012)

Code


----------



## missing1 (2 Dec 2012)

breaker


----------



## Tank Troll (2 Dec 2012)

Morant


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2012)

Boer


----------



## eurowing (2 Dec 2012)

War


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2012)

Monger


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2012)

fish


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Dec 2012)

smell


----------



## krustyrl (2 Dec 2012)

taste


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Dec 2012)

YUK


----------



## Devo3733 (3 Dec 2012)

-aflux  (a stretch.. I know)


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2012)

blend


----------



## Tank Troll (3 Dec 2012)

Drinks


----------



## missing1 (3 Dec 2012)

mixed


----------



## armyvern (3 Dec 2012)

emotions


----------



## eurowing (3 Dec 2012)

Feelings


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2012)

hurt


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2012)

locker


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2012)

room


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Dec 2012)

Varoom


----------



## eurowing (4 Dec 2012)

Rev (it up)


----------



## Tank Troll (4 Dec 2012)

Anger  :rage:


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2012)

Goozeblahblah


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2012)

mystery


----------



## MusclesGlasses (4 Dec 2012)

Science (Theater)


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Dec 2012)

...tology


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2012)

(Tom) Cruise


----------



## MusclesGlasses (5 Dec 2012)

Gilligan


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2012)

island


----------



## my72jeep (5 Dec 2012)

MarryAnn


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Dec 2012)

Underappreciated


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2012)

Poor (me)


----------



## eurowing (6 Dec 2012)

Muffin


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Dec 2012)

Egg-Mc


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Dec 2012)

fat


----------



## trigger324 (6 Dec 2012)

pig


----------



## cupper (6 Dec 2012)

bacon


----------



## Devo3733 (6 Dec 2012)

Flavored


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Dec 2012)

Coffee


----------



## medicineman (6 Dec 2012)

wakeup


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2012)

call


----------



## krustyrl (6 Dec 2012)

text


----------



## cupper (7 Dec 2012)

(Digital) whispering

(apparently this is the term for two people sitting in the same room who are texting each other)


----------



## eurowing (7 Dec 2012)

Pines (Whispering Pines is a favorite song of mine by Johnny Horton)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Dec 2012)

Needles.


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Dec 2012)

Book


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2012)

cover


----------



## Pryce (7 Dec 2012)

Music


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2012)

man


----------



## eurowing (7 Dec 2012)

mannequin


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2012)

dummy


----------



## cupper (7 Dec 2012)

round


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2012)

Table


----------



## GnyHwy (8 Dec 2012)

hockey


----------



## Devo3733 (8 Dec 2012)

missing


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Dec 2012)

Link.


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Dec 2012)

Lancelot


----------



## medicineman (8 Dec 2012)

knight


----------



## eurowing (8 Dec 2012)

rider


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Dec 2012)

contract


----------



## medicineman (8 Dec 2012)

killer


----------



## Conz (9 Dec 2012)

clown


----------



## medicineman (9 Dec 2012)

It


----------



## GnyHwy (9 Dec 2012)

King


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2012)

Monarch


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Dec 2012)

butterfly


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2012)

flutterby (I've heard Brits use this term for butterfly)


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Dec 2012)

Drive-by


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Dec 2012)

gangster


----------



## medicineman (10 Dec 2012)

hit


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Dec 2012)

collision


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Dec 2012)

atomic


----------



## cupper (10 Dec 2012)

wedgie


----------



## medicineman (10 Dec 2012)

owee


----------



## krustyrl (10 Dec 2012)

sting


----------



## medicineman (10 Dec 2012)

bee


----------



## eurowing (11 Dec 2012)

wax


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Dec 2012)

Candle.


----------



## medicineman (11 Dec 2012)

window


----------



## missing1 (11 Dec 2012)

dressing


----------



## MusclesGlasses (11 Dec 2012)

salad


----------



## Cui (11 Dec 2012)

entree


----------



## MusclesGlasses (11 Dec 2012)

starter


----------



## eurowing (11 Dec 2012)

Bendix


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2012)

(like) Beckham


----------



## eurowing (11 Dec 2012)

Football


----------



## MusclesGlasses (11 Dec 2012)

Riot


----------



## cupper (11 Dec 2012)

Pussy


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2012)

cat


----------



## krustyrl (11 Dec 2012)

scratch


----------



## cupper (11 Dec 2012)

fever


----------



## eurowing (12 Dec 2012)

Doctor


----------



## medicineman (12 Dec 2012)

Who


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2012)

Whom


----------



## eurowing (12 Dec 2012)

Bell


----------



## medicineman (12 Dec 2012)

Tolls


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Dec 2012)

Rolls


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2012)

Royce


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2012)

engines


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Dec 2012)

Fire.


----------



## WrenchBender (12 Dec 2012)

blaze


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Dec 2012)

Plaque


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Dec 2012)

dentist


----------



## medicineman (12 Dec 2012)

extraction


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Dec 2012)

point


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Dec 2012)

Incersion


----------



## eurowing (12 Dec 2012)

insert


----------



## missing1 (13 Dec 2012)

coin


----------



## medicineman (13 Dec 2012)

op


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2012)

laundry


----------



## medicineman (13 Dec 2012)

wash


----------



## Cui (13 Dec 2012)

white


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2012)

black


----------



## krustyrl (13 Dec 2012)

soot


----------



## medicineman (13 Dec 2012)

coal


----------



## Jed (13 Dec 2012)

Santa


----------



## Cui (13 Dec 2012)

reindeer


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Dec 2012)

Caribou.


----------



## Jed (13 Dec 2012)

quarter


----------



## cupper (13 Dec 2012)

half


----------



## krustyrl (13 Dec 2012)

baked


----------



## medicineman (13 Dec 2012)

potato


----------



## krustyrl (13 Dec 2012)

chips


----------



## eurowing (14 Dec 2012)

Wood


----------



## krustyrl (14 Dec 2012)

Nickels


----------



## eurowing (14 Dec 2012)

Coin


----------



## cupper (14 Dec 2012)

Dough


----------



## eurowing (14 Dec 2012)

cookies!!!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Dec 2012)

Browser.


----------



## eurowing (15 Dec 2012)

Cattle


----------



## krustyrl (15 Dec 2012)

Prod


----------



## missing1 (15 Dec 2012)

Zap


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2012)

shock


----------



## navymich (15 Dec 2012)

wave


----------



## krustyrl (15 Dec 2012)

length


----------



## cupper (15 Dec 2012)

period


----------



## Devo3733 (15 Dec 2012)

gym


----------



## krustyrl (16 Dec 2012)

Jungle


----------



## eurowing (16 Dec 2012)

Tarzan


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Dec 2012)

Jane.


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Dec 2012)

Fond(a)


----------



## eurowing (16 Dec 2012)

Traitor


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Dec 2012)

Mutineer


----------



## eurowing (18 Dec 2012)

Plank


----------



## navymich (18 Dec 2012)

Walk (the)


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Dec 2012)

cake


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Dec 2012)

Hole


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Dec 2012)

WELL (OIL)


----------



## cupper (18 Dec 2012)

All's


----------



## eurowing (19 Dec 2012)

Alms


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Dec 2012)

begging


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (19 Dec 2012)

Mercy.


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Dec 2012)

No


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2012)

c'mon


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2012)

please


----------



## Pryce (19 Dec 2012)

Satisfaction


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Dec 2012)

Stones


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Dec 2012)

curling


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2012)

iron


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2012)

oxide


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2012)

peroxide


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Dec 2012)

Bleach


----------



## navymich (20 Dec 2012)

Blonde


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Dec 2012)

Platinum (Standing in the Dark)


----------



## cupper (20 Dec 2012)

card


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Dec 2012)

business


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Dec 2012)

Monkey.


----------



## medicineman (21 Dec 2012)

poop


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Dec 2012)

Throw


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2012)

rug


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2012)

toupee


----------



## Dkeh (21 Dec 2012)

head


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2012)

stone


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2012)

rock


----------



## krustyrl (21 Dec 2012)

star


----------



## Dkeh (21 Dec 2012)

Navy


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2012)

blue


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Dec 2012)

Labatt's


----------



## Marlin Spike (21 Dec 2012)

yummy


----------



## cupper (21 Dec 2012)

(in my) tummy


----------



## eurowing (22 Dec 2012)

ache


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Dec 2012)

Heart.


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Dec 2012)

Soul


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Dec 2012)

none  >


----------



## cupper (22 Dec 2012)

nada


----------



## medicineman (22 Dec 2012)

nehme


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Dec 2012)

toilet


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Dec 2012)

Can.


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2012)

do


----------



## eurowing (23 Dec 2012)

Rag


----------



## missing1 (23 Dec 2012)

top


----------



## wildman0101 (23 Dec 2012)

Dog


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2012)

breakfast


----------



## Cui (23 Dec 2012)

bacon


----------



## navymich (23 Dec 2012)

Wrapped


----------



## wildman0101 (23 Dec 2012)

Recipe (wrapped bacon)


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Dec 2012)

trouble


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Dec 2012)

Brewing.


----------



## Dkeh (24 Dec 2012)

Beer


----------



## krustyrl (24 Dec 2012)

goggles


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Dec 2012)

eyewear


----------



## medicineman (24 Dec 2012)

glasses


----------



## navymich (24 Dec 2012)

windows


----------



## missing1 (24 Dec 2012)

eight


----------



## cupper (24 Dec 2012)

after


----------



## medicineman (24 Dec 2012)

mints


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Dec 2012)

urinal


----------



## medicineman (24 Dec 2012)

restroom


----------



## krustyrl (24 Dec 2012)

(blue)   ROCKET


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Dec 2012)

Richard


----------



## eurowing (25 Dec 2012)

Lionhearted


----------



## Jed (25 Dec 2012)

Hoofhearted


----------



## eurowing (25 Dec 2012)

horse


----------



## krustyrl (25 Dec 2012)

Radish


----------



## cupper (25 Dec 2012)

people


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2012)

Oaxaca


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Dec 2012)

freighter (1942)


----------



## dancurro (26 Dec 2012)

sinking


----------



## eurowing (26 Dec 2012)

floundering


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Dec 2012)

Backpedal


----------



## cupper (26 Dec 2012)

Politicians


----------



## medicineman (26 Dec 2012)

doublespeak


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Dec 2012)

Insecurity


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2012)

Chihuahua


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Dec 2012)

Mexico


----------



## medicineman (27 Dec 2012)

City


----------



## eurowing (27 Dec 2012)

horrible


----------



## medicineman (27 Dec 2012)

traffic


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2012)

accident


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Dec 2012)

Incontinence


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2012)

leak


----------



## missing1 (27 Dec 2012)

gas


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Dec 2012)

Propane


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Dec 2012)

Gospel


----------



## cupper (27 Dec 2012)

truth


----------



## eurowing (28 Dec 2012)

Science


----------



## krustyrl (28 Dec 2012)

Blinded ( me with science)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Dec 2012)

Thomas.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Dec 2012)

(the) Train


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Dec 2012)

Rail


----------



## eurowing (28 Dec 2012)

Tie


----------



## missing1 (28 Dec 2012)

bow


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 Dec 2012)

Tuxedo


----------



## krustyrl (28 Dec 2012)

Penguin


----------



## medicineman (28 Dec 2012)

nun


----------



## cupper (28 Dec 2012)

ruler


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Dec 2012)

Distance


----------



## medicineman (28 Dec 2012)

running


----------



## armyvern (28 Dec 2012)

man


----------



## eurowing (29 Dec 2012)

woman


----------



## cupper (29 Dec 2012)

child


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Dec 2012)

innocent


----------



## missing1 (29 Dec 2012)

bystander


----------



## medicineman (29 Dec 2012)

onlooker


----------



## krustyrl (29 Dec 2012)

busybody


----------



## medicineman (29 Dec 2012)

nosy


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2012)

parker


----------



## eurowing (29 Dec 2012)

Spiderman!


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2012)

hero


----------



## krustyrl (30 Dec 2012)

Highway


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2012)

Gunny


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Dec 2012)

Marine.


----------



## eurowing (30 Dec 2012)

forecast


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Dec 2012)

Snow   :snowman:


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2012)

balls


----------



## medicineman (30 Dec 2012)

sack


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Dec 2012)

bag


----------



## medicineman (30 Dec 2012)

drive


----------



## krustyrl (30 Dec 2012)

shaft


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2012)

Investigator


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Dec 2012)

Columbo


----------



## eurowing (31 Dec 2012)

Detective


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Dec 2012)

Gadget


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Dec 2012)

Gizmo


----------



## medicineman (31 Dec 2012)

Mogwai


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Dec 2012)

demon


----------



## wildman0101 (31 Dec 2012)

Fallen


----------



## blcbandit (31 Dec 2012)

Angel.


----------



## Tank Troll (31 Dec 2012)

Eyes


----------



## Old and Tired (31 Dec 2012)

Spies


----------



## krustyrl (31 Dec 2012)

agents


----------



## medicineman (31 Dec 2012)

special


----------



## cupper (31 Dec 2012)

ed


----------



## medicineman (31 Dec 2012)

class


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (31 Dec 2012)

Middle.


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2012)

finger


----------



## medicineman (31 Dec 2012)

salute


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Jan 2013)

troop


----------



## blcbandit (1 Jan 2013)

Army.


----------



## Tank Troll (1 Jan 2013)

Truck


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2013)

Stop


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Jan 2013)

Don't


----------



## medicineman (1 Jan 2013)

care


----------



## eurowing (1 Jan 2013)

package


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Jan 2013)

Deliver.


----------



## blcbandit (1 Jan 2013)

Stand and.


----------



## Old and Tired (2 Jan 2013)

Fight


----------



## medicineman (2 Jan 2013)

flight


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jan 2013)

Path


----------



## cupper (3 Jan 2013)

golden


----------



## eurowing (3 Jan 2013)

parachute


----------



## navymich (3 Jan 2013)

jump


----------



## medicineman (3 Jan 2013)

fall


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Jan 2013)

Autumn.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jan 2013)

Pumkin


----------



## medicineman (3 Jan 2013)

bumpkin


----------



## missing1 (3 Jan 2013)

country


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Jan 2013)

CANADA


----------



## eurowing (4 Jan 2013)

Home


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2013)

(on the) range


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2013)

Rover


----------



## medicineman (4 Jan 2013)

Irish


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Jan 2013)

Whiskey.


----------



## Jed (4 Jan 2013)

TangoFoxtrot


----------



## navymich (4 Jan 2013)

Dance


----------



## cupper (4 Jan 2013)

Mofo


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2013)

Acronym


----------



## medicineman (5 Jan 2013)

abbreviation


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jan 2013)

signifier


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (5 Jan 2013)

Linguistics.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2013)

oral


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2013)

hygiene


----------



## krustyrl (5 Jan 2013)

clean


----------



## missing1 (5 Jan 2013)

sweep


----------



## medicineman (5 Jan 2013)

cordon


----------



## navymich (5 Jan 2013)

bleu


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Jan 2013)

mould


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2013)

concrete


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Jan 2013)

Cement


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2013)

Head (My co-worker refered to his know it all 15 year old as cement head)


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Jan 2013)

Biffy


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2013)

hairdo



 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> hairdo
> 
> ;D



discriminatory


----------



## medicineman (6 Jan 2013)

unlawful


----------



## cupper (6 Jan 2013)

indefensible (like the argument  ;D )


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Jan 2013)

Wrong


----------



## eurowing (7 Jan 2013)

Waylon (Jennings)


----------



## armyvern (7 Jan 2013)

Wailing (akin to "oh boo hoo hoo whining").


----------



## medicineman (7 Jan 2013)

snivelling


----------



## eurowing (7 Jan 2013)

sniffling


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jan 2013)

Sick


----------



## Hitman (7 Jan 2013)

parade


----------



## trigger324 (7 Jan 2013)

order


----------



## medicineman (7 Jan 2013)

marching


----------



## cupper (7 Jan 2013)

band


----------



## q_1966 (7 Jan 2013)

dancing


----------



## navymich (7 Jan 2013)

Queen


----------



## eurowing (8 Jan 2013)

African


----------



## Alex10370 (8 Jan 2013)

tribe


----------



## eurowing (8 Jan 2013)

tribal


----------



## missing1 (8 Jan 2013)

feud


----------



## eurowing (8 Jan 2013)

family


----------



## medicineman (8 Jan 2013)

clan


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2013)

tartan


----------



## eurowing (8 Jan 2013)

cloth


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Jan 2013)

Fabric.


----------



## cupper (9 Jan 2013)

obsession (for the wife)  :facepalm:


----------



## medicineman (9 Jan 2013)

compulsion


----------



## eurowing (10 Jan 2013)

impulse


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jan 2013)

Power


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2013)

supply


----------



## medicineman (10 Jan 2013)

air


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Jan 2013)

band


----------



## eurowing (10 Jan 2013)

aid


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jan 2013)

Help


----------



## eurowing (10 Jan 2013)

Self


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2013)

propelled


----------



## medicineman (10 Jan 2013)

gun


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2013)

slinger


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2013)

outlaw


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Jan 2013)

In-law


----------



## navymich (11 Jan 2013)

Ex


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jan 2013)

Spouse


----------



## Noctis (11 Jan 2013)

Fornicating


----------



## my72jeep (11 Jan 2013)

teenagers


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2013)

idiots (not all of them)


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jan 2013)

Village


----------



## my72jeep (11 Jan 2013)

People


----------



## eurowing (11 Jan 2013)

suck


----------



## medicineman (11 Jan 2013)

a$$


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jan 2013)

hat


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 Jan 2013)

Chapeau


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2013)

headdress


----------



## eurowing (12 Jan 2013)

Wedge


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2013)

wallet


----------



## navymich (12 Jan 2013)

Purse


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2013)

bulky


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2013)

suitcase


----------



## eurowing (12 Jan 2013)

holiday


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2013)

Inn


----------



## missing1 (12 Jan 2013)

keeper


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2013)

zoo


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2013)

monkey


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 Jan 2013)

See


----------



## eurowing (12 Jan 2013)

Holy


----------



## cupper (12 Jan 2013)

heck


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 Jan 2013)

heckle


----------



## observor 69 (12 Jan 2013)

Hecla

http://www.hecla.ca/


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Jan 2013)

Island.


----------



## eurowing (12 Jan 2013)

Vancouver


----------



## army n navy medic (12 Jan 2013)

Aquarium


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2013)

guppy


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2013)

fish


----------



## medicineman (13 Jan 2013)

head


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jan 2013)

Beak


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2013)

off


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2013)

ramp


----------



## cupper (13 Jan 2013)

up


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2013)

squirrel (From the Movie 'Up!' of course)


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2013)

secret


----------



## medicineman (13 Jan 2013)

service


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2013)

station


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2013)

chief


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

fire (her)


----------



## eurowing (14 Jan 2013)

Truck


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

monster


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

Inc.


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2013)

ink


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

tattoo


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

Halifax


----------



## mld (14 Jan 2013)

home


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2013)

boy


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

gangster


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

Hood


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

Robin


----------



## mld (14 Jan 2013)

batman


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jan 2013)

cave


----------



## eurowing (14 Jan 2013)

spelunking


----------



## cupper (14 Jan 2013)

Kerplunk


----------



## Alex10370 (14 Jan 2013)

stone


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Jan 2013)

cold


----------



## Tank Troll (15 Jan 2013)

Killer


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Jan 2013)

number


----------



## Steve_D (15 Jan 2013)

One


----------



## eurowing (15 Jan 2013)

Time


----------



## mld (15 Jan 2013)

machine


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Jan 2013)

Contraption.


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jan 2013)

Gadget


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2013)

Go Go

(One needs to be ancient to get that!!)   ;D


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2013)

Penny

(apparently I'm ancient)


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2013)

smart!!

(me too   8))


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2013)

Get


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2013)

stuffed   ( a la Jock McBile)     :nod:


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2013)

turkey


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2013)

Duck


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2013)

quack


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2013)

doctor


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2013)

play  >


----------



## navymich (15 Jan 2013)

theatre


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jan 2013)

campaign


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2013)

medal


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Jan 2013)

whore


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jan 2013)

Jubilee


----------



## armyvern (15 Jan 2013)

Bieber


----------



## cupper (15 Jan 2013)

Douche.


----------



## mld (15 Jan 2013)

shower


----------



## missing1 (15 Jan 2013)

gel


----------



## eurowing (16 Jan 2013)

Lube


----------



## Tank Troll (16 Jan 2013)

P.O.L


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jan 2013)

locker


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

combination


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2013)

tool


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

time


----------



## IBX.Lee (16 Jan 2013)

clock


----------



## Tank Troll (16 Jan 2013)

work


----------



## cupper (16 Jan 2013)

Travel

(yep, on he road again)


----------



## medicineman (16 Jan 2013)

health


----------



## Steve_D (16 Jan 2013)

Care


----------



## 57Chevy (16 Jan 2013)

bear


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

teddy


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Jan 2013)

Joke (bieber) Late post Sorry
Sorry Re: Jubilee


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Jan 2013)

Confusing.


----------



## cupper (18 Jan 2013)

Life


----------



## navymich (18 Jan 2013)

Game (of)


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jan 2013)

on


----------



## missing1 (18 Jan 2013)

time


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Jan 2013)

Travel


----------



## cupper (18 Jan 2013)

Home (for a change    )


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Jan 2013)

base


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2013)

Acid


----------



## Tank Troll (19 Jan 2013)

wash


----------



## navymich (19 Jan 2013)

car


----------



## krustyrl (19 Jan 2013)

jack


----------



## Conz (19 Jan 2013)

rabbit


----------



## cupper (20 Jan 2013)

hole


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2013)

A


----------



## cupper (20 Jan 2013)

(is for) Apple


----------



## missing1 (20 Jan 2013)

core


----------



## Tank Troll (20 Jan 2013)

rotten


----------



## Cui (20 Jan 2013)

stale


----------



## krustyrl (20 Jan 2013)

mate


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Jan 2013)

Check.


----------



## cupper (21 Jan 2013)

(is in the) mail


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jan 2013)

(... Going ).   Postal


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Jan 2013)

Monkey


----------



## Tank Troll (21 Jan 2013)

wrench


----------



## mld (21 Jan 2013)

monkey


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Jan 2013)

IKEATM


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jan 2013)

furniture


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jan 2013)

instructions


----------



## eurowing (22 Jan 2013)

destructions


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Jan 2013)

Frustration


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2013)

angst


----------



## medicineman (22 Jan 2013)

problems


----------



## trigger324 (22 Jan 2013)

issues


----------



## eurowing (22 Jan 2013)

tissues (for your issues)


----------



## mld (22 Jan 2013)

snot


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2013)

rocket


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Jan 2013)

Man


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2013)

flu


----------



## Noctis (22 Jan 2013)

shot


----------



## observor 69 (22 Jan 2013)

heard


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2013)

round


----------



## medicineman (22 Jan 2013)

circle


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2013)

game (ok, not my FIRST choice  ;D )


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2013)

face


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jan 2013)

time


----------



## Steve_D (22 Jan 2013)

Line


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jan 2013)

Fibre


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Jan 2013)

optic


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jan 2013)

nerve


----------



## cupper (22 Jan 2013)

grating


----------



## eurowing (23 Jan 2013)

cheese


----------



## medicineman (23 Jan 2013)

cake


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Jan 2013)

Icing.


----------



## Noctis (23 Jan 2013)

Winter


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Jan 2013)

Old (Man)


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2013)

Depends


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jan 2013)

Poise


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2013)

Posture


----------



## eurowing (23 Jan 2013)

slouch


----------



## cupper (23 Jan 2013)

rat bag


----------



## mld (23 Jan 2013)

Idiot


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2013)

savant


----------



## medicineman (23 Jan 2013)

Rainman


----------



## mld (23 Jan 2013)

casino


----------



## Noctis (23 Jan 2013)

Royale


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2013)

royale


----------



## cupper (23 Jan 2013)

(with) Cheese


----------



## mld (23 Jan 2013)

Cottage


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jan 2013)

Summer


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jan 2013)

solstice


----------



## Tank Troll (24 Jan 2013)

convertable


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jan 2013)

corvette


----------



## IBX.Lee (24 Jan 2013)

cruiser


----------



## Jed (24 Jan 2013)

PT


----------



## Tank Troll (24 Jan 2013)

109 (JFK's PT Boat WWII)


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Jan 2013)

106


----------



## Black Watch (25 Jan 2013)

skinny (106 pounds)


----------



## eurowing (25 Jan 2013)

Latte


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Jan 2013)

Milk.


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jan 2013)

Run


----------



## Steve_D (25 Jan 2013)

Jog


----------



## eurowing (25 Jan 2013)

exercise


----------



## medicineman (26 Jan 2013)

exercise


----------



## eurowing (26 Jan 2013)

exercise


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (26 Jan 2013)

(in) futility.


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Jan 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Jan 2013)

scream


----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2013)

movies


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2013)

popcorn              op:


----------



## cupper (27 Jan 2013)

peanuts


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2013)

allergy


----------



## Conz (27 Jan 2013)

Medicine


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jan 2013)

Hat


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Jan 2013)

Cat


----------



## Pandora114 (27 Jan 2013)

Fat


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jan 2013)

Plump


----------



## Pandora114 (27 Jan 2013)

Butt


----------



## Conz (27 Jan 2013)

End


----------



## cupper (27 Jan 2013)

Ex


----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2013)

spouse


----------



## eurowing (28 Jan 2013)

Divorce


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Jan 2013)

Again!


----------



## eurowing (28 Jan 2013)

Baby!  (from dinosaurs TV show...  the baby was always going AGAIN when Not the Momma got smacked)


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2013)

buggy


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Jan 2013)

Horse


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Jan 2013)

Soldiers


----------



## cupper (28 Jan 2013)

Camp (followers)


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2013)

fire


----------



## medicineman (28 Jan 2013)

bomb


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2013)

shell


----------



## medicineman (28 Jan 2013)

fish


----------



## eurowing (29 Jan 2013)

Tank


----------



## medicineman (29 Jan 2013)

dunk


----------



## eurowing (29 Jan 2013)

doughnut


----------



## Pandora114 (29 Jan 2013)

hungry


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2013)

hippo   ;D


----------



## cupper (29 Jan 2013)

hippodrome


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Jan 2013)

Ben Hur


----------



## GnyHwy (29 Jan 2013)

prince


----------



## cupper (29 Jan 2013)

purple


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2013)

heart


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2013)

medal


----------



## Pandora114 (29 Jan 2013)

bling


----------



## eurowing (30 Jan 2013)

slang


----------



## cupper (30 Jan 2013)

expressions


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Jan 2013)

Facial


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Jan 2013)

mask


----------



## Gunshark (30 Jan 2013)

ugly


----------



## medicineman (30 Jan 2013)

coyote


----------



## cupper (30 Jan 2013)

recce


----------



## eurowing (31 Jan 2013)

Platoon


----------



## Conz (31 Jan 2013)

Camaraderie


----------



## Steve_D (31 Jan 2013)

friends


----------



## cupper (31 Jan 2013)

countrymen


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Jan 2013)

Nationals


----------



## Gunshark (31 Jan 2013)

feds


----------



## Cui (31 Jan 2013)

cops


----------



## BeyondTheNow (31 Jan 2013)

Cruisers


----------



## eurowing (1 Feb 2013)

60's


----------



## Cui (1 Feb 2013)

hippies


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Feb 2013)

Freaks.


----------



## Black Watch (1 Feb 2013)

mother-in-law


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2013)

outlaw


----------



## eurowing (1 Feb 2013)

rustler


----------



## Conz (1 Feb 2013)

Feather


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Feb 2013)

Tickle


----------



## Tank Troll (1 Feb 2013)

Trunk


----------



## navymich (1 Feb 2013)

elephant


----------



## Gunshark (1 Feb 2013)

dung


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Feb 2013)

Large


----------



## cupper (1 Feb 2013)

supersized


----------



## Gunshark (1 Feb 2013)

fries


----------



## medicineman (1 Feb 2013)

gravy


----------



## Pandora114 (1 Feb 2013)

poutine


----------



## cupper (1 Feb 2013)

heart attack


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Feb 2013)

Defibrillator


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Feb 2013)

shocking


----------



## CFR FCS (1 Feb 2013)

Voltage


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2013)

AC


----------



## Tank Troll (2 Feb 2013)

DC


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2013)

Current


----------



## navymich (2 Feb 2013)

present


----------



## Gunshark (2 Feb 2013)

gift


----------



## observor 69 (2 Feb 2013)

shaking


----------



## eurowing (2 Feb 2013)

baking


----------



## BeyondTheNow (2 Feb 2013)

Pan


----------



## Gunshark (3 Feb 2013)

breakfast


----------



## medicineman (3 Feb 2013)

club


----------



## Conz (3 Feb 2013)

hopping


----------



## navymich (3 Feb 2013)

Bunny


----------



## Tank Troll (3 Feb 2013)

playboy  ;D


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Feb 2013)

jugs  >


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2013)

Milk


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Feb 2013)

Got


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Feb 2013)

Possess


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2013)

exorcism


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Feb 2013)

Demon


----------



## cupper (4 Feb 2013)

Spirit


----------



## Conz (4 Feb 2013)

Fingers


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Feb 2013)

Nails


----------



## navymich (4 Feb 2013)

hammer


----------



## Tank Troll (5 Feb 2013)

Time


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (5 Feb 2013)

Meter.


----------



## medicineman (5 Feb 2013)

rhythm


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Feb 2013)

Blues


----------



## Black Watch (5 Feb 2013)

50's


----------



## Pandora114 (5 Feb 2013)

Spiffy


----------



## Tank Troll (5 Feb 2013)

Neat


----------



## eurowing (5 Feb 2013)

tidy


----------



## Steve_D (5 Feb 2013)

Organized


----------



## medicineman (5 Feb 2013)

crime


----------



## Gunshark (5 Feb 2013)

cream


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2013)

crop


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2013)

top


----------



## eurowing (5 Feb 2013)

toy


----------



## Gunshark (5 Feb 2013)

boy


----------



## Conz (5 Feb 2013)

hyper


----------



## Steve_D (5 Feb 2013)

Extend


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2013)

retract


----------



## Tank Troll (5 Feb 2013)

Extract


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2013)

detract


----------



## missing1 (5 Feb 2013)

asperse


----------



## BeyondTheNow (5 Feb 2013)

Attack


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Feb 2013)

cower


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2013)

hide


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2013)

Leather


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2013)

lace


----------



## Black Watch (6 Feb 2013)

boot


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Feb 2013)

black


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Feb 2013)

Hawk


----------



## Jed (6 Feb 2013)

Down


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Feb 2013)

Movie


----------



## Steve_D (6 Feb 2013)

Theatre


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2013)

(of the) absurd


----------



## Black Watch (6 Feb 2013)

marriage


----------



## Gunshark (6 Feb 2013)

agony


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2013)

Defeat


----------



## cupper (6 Feb 2013)

foot


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2013)

men


----------



## eurowing (6 Feb 2013)

folk


----------



## Pandora114 (6 Feb 2013)

music


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2013)

box


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Feb 2013)

gift


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2013)

present


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Feb 2013)

Joy.


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2013)

To


----------



## Conz (6 Feb 2013)

be


----------



## cupper (6 Feb 2013)

doobie


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2013)

bothers


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Feb 2013)

irritant


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Feb 2013)

allergies


----------



## Black Watch (7 Feb 2013)

sneze


----------



## Conz (7 Feb 2013)

dwarf


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2013)

star


----------



## Black Watch (7 Feb 2013)

Justin


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Feb 2013)

Who?


----------



## cupper (7 Feb 2013)

Horton


----------



## observor 69 (7 Feb 2013)

Priestley

http://www.thestar.com/business/2013/02/06/heres_what_a_tim_hortonsjason_priestly_doughnut_would_look_like.html


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Feb 2013)

Clerical


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Feb 2013)

Error


----------



## Conz (8 Feb 2013)

Fixed


----------



## krustyrl (8 Feb 2013)

Spayed


----------



## eurowing (8 Feb 2013)

Spade


----------



## Gunshark (8 Feb 2013)

cards


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Feb 2013)

Euchre


----------



## Tank Troll (8 Feb 2013)

tournament


----------



## Gunshark (8 Feb 2013)

victory


----------



## Black Watch (8 Feb 2013)

chant


----------



## Steve_D (8 Feb 2013)

Monks


----------



## Conz (8 Feb 2013)

robe


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Feb 2013)

Bath.


----------



## krustyrl (8 Feb 2013)

salts


----------



## cupper (8 Feb 2013)

zombies


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Feb 2013)

Walking


----------



## Tank Troll (9 Feb 2013)

Infantry


----------



## eurowing (9 Feb 2013)

Grunt


----------



## pretentious (9 Feb 2013)

Peon


----------



## Pandora114 (9 Feb 2013)

Warcraft


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Feb 2013)

Starcraft


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Feb 2013)

Fieldcraft


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Feb 2013)

skill


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Feb 2013)

saw


----------



## cupper (10 Feb 2013)

see


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2013)

sea


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2013)

'C'


----------



## Pandora114 (11 Feb 2013)

COOKIE


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Feb 2013)

cutter


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Feb 2013)

Ship


----------



## missing1 (11 Feb 2013)

shape


----------



## Old and Tired (11 Feb 2013)

Pear


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Feb 2013)

Tree


----------



## Old and Tired (11 Feb 2013)

Shade


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2013)

Lamp


----------



## Gunshark (11 Feb 2013)

study


----------



## Steve_D (11 Feb 2013)

Exam


----------



## medicineman (11 Feb 2013)

self


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2013)

Less


----------



## Gunshark (11 Feb 2013)

more


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2013)

moor


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Feb 2013)

Heathcliffe


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Feb 2013)

Cat


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Feb 2013)

Stevens


----------



## cupper (12 Feb 2013)

Even


----------



## Pryce (12 Feb 2013)

Steven


----------



## Steve_D (13 Feb 2013)

Me


----------



## eurowing (13 Feb 2013)

You!


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Feb 2013)

There


----------



## Old and Tired (13 Feb 2013)

Where ?


----------



## Noctis (13 Feb 2013)

Carebear  :blotto:


----------



## cupper (13 Feb 2013)

voices (in my head)


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

committee.... (in my head)


----------



## Old and Tired (13 Feb 2013)

NDHQ  :warstory:


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Feb 2013)

Sucks  :boke:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Feb 2013)

Blows


----------



## Gunshark (14 Feb 2013)

whistle


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2013)

zebra


----------



## eurowing (14 Feb 2013)

Stripes


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Feb 2013)

Candy (John)


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Feb 2013)

Cane


----------



## missing1 (14 Feb 2013)

sugar


----------



## Gunshark (14 Feb 2013)

daddy


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2013)

Warbucks


----------



## eurowing (14 Feb 2013)

Warlock


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2013)

Sherlock


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Feb 2013)

Shearluck


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2013)

Outta (Luck)


----------



## Conz (14 Feb 2013)

Beer


----------



## krustyrl (14 Feb 2013)

goggles     8)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Feb 2013)

Drunk


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2013)

skunk


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Feb 2013)

cribbage


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Feb 2013)

Pone


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

DJ
(My Little Pony DJ Pon3)


----------



## eurowing (15 Feb 2013)

Records


----------



## Steve_D (15 Feb 2013)

Break


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

dance


----------



## Noctis (15 Feb 2013)

Revolution


----------



## cupper (15 Feb 2013)

insurrection


----------



## Pandora114 (15 Feb 2013)

Star Trek


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Feb 2013)

series


----------



## krustyrl (15 Feb 2013)

world


----------



## Gunshark (16 Feb 2013)

screwed


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2013)

tattooed


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2013)

inked


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2013)

Pinked


----------



## Black Watch (18 Feb 2013)

frutty


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Feb 2013)

(fruity?)  Bonkers


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Feb 2013)

Bananas


----------



## Conz (18 Feb 2013)

Phallic (Freudian Psychoanalysis)


----------



## Pandora114 (18 Feb 2013)

Fun


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Feb 2013)

Sun


----------



## krustyrl (19 Feb 2013)

moon


----------



## eurowing (19 Feb 2013)

River


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Feb 2013)

bank


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Feb 2013)

Robbery


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2013)

highway


----------



## JorgSlice (19 Feb 2013)

road (warrior)  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (19 Feb 2013)

rash


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2013)

decision


----------



## Black Watch (20 Feb 2013)

minister


----------



## Noctis (20 Feb 2013)

liar (first word that came to mind, I swear!)


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2013)

Lawyer


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2013)

(outrageous) fees   :


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Feb 2013)

Stipend


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2013)

honourarium


----------



## Black Watch (20 Feb 2013)

crematorium


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2013)

retort


----------



## cupper (20 Feb 2013)

Snark


----------



## Pryce (21 Feb 2013)

Lewis Carroll


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2013)

Author


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Feb 2013)

Theatre


----------



## eurowing (21 Feb 2013)

popcorn


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2013)

Butter


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2013)

Face


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2013)

plant


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Feb 2013)

planters


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2013)

peanuts


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2013)

Mister (Peanut)s


----------



## Conz (21 Feb 2013)

Man


----------



## krustyrl (21 Feb 2013)

Flu


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Feb 2013)

NyQuil


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Feb 2013)

addiction


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2013)

Jane


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Feb 2013)

Tarzan.


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2013)

monkeyman


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2013)

Tweeter


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 Feb 2013)

Tweet


----------



## Jed (22 Feb 2013)

Twit


----------



## Gunshark (22 Feb 2013)

twirl


----------



## eurowing (22 Feb 2013)

baton


----------



## Black Watch (22 Feb 2013)

(baton rouge) steak


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Feb 2013)

Sauce.


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Feb 2013)

cranberry


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2013)

cocktail


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 Feb 2013)

cruise (Tom, movie)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Feb 2013)

Control.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Feb 2013)

Freak


----------



## Gunshark (23 Feb 2013)

mind


----------



## eurowing (23 Feb 2013)

meld


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Feb 2013)

Merge.


----------



## cupper (23 Feb 2013)

yield


----------



## eurowing (24 Feb 2013)

UNCLE!!!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Feb 2013)

Buck


----------



## krustyrl (24 Feb 2013)

Doe


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2013)

tag


----------



## cupper (24 Feb 2013)

toe


----------



## observor 69 (24 Feb 2013)

corpse


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2013)

dead


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2013)

zone


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2013)

defense


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Feb 2013)

Department


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Feb 2013)

bedding


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Feb 2013)

Ocupational


----------



## Pandora114 (24 Feb 2013)

therapy


----------



## cupper (25 Feb 2013)

Stress


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Feb 2013)

Emotion.


----------



## Black Watch (25 Feb 2013)

tears


----------



## Pryce (25 Feb 2013)

Salty


----------



## eurowing (25 Feb 2013)

Dog


----------



## Gunshark (25 Feb 2013)

poop


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2013)

scooper


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2013)

baggy


----------



## observor 69 (25 Feb 2013)

weight loss


----------



## eurowing (25 Feb 2013)

gain


----------



## Noctis (25 Feb 2013)

detergent


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Feb 2013)

lye


----------



## cupper (25 Feb 2013)

Lyre


----------



## krustyrl (25 Feb 2013)

tyre


----------



## Black Watch (26 Feb 2013)

radial


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Feb 2013)

ulna


----------



## Pryce (26 Feb 2013)

Forearm


----------



## eurowing (26 Feb 2013)

clothesline (with forearm)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (27 Feb 2013)

Laundry


----------



## observor 69 (27 Feb 2013)

in public


----------



## Conz (27 Feb 2013)

indecency


----------



## observor 69 (27 Feb 2013)

Oh Yeah!  >


----------



## cupper (27 Feb 2013)

Baby


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2013)

Buggy


----------



## Black Watch (28 Feb 2013)

DWAN


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2013)

useless


----------



## Pryce (28 Feb 2013)

useful


----------



## eurowing (1 Mar 2013)

Tool


----------



## missing1 (1 Mar 2013)

box


----------



## blackberet17 (1 Mar 2013)

spring


----------



## Gunshark (1 Mar 2013)

break


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Mar 2013)

fast


----------



## cupper (1 Mar 2013)

mover


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Mar 2013)

Shaker


----------



## Gunshark (1 Mar 2013)

baker


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Mar 2013)

Oven.


----------



## blackberet17 (3 Mar 2013)

stove


----------



## missing1 (3 Mar 2013)

pipe


----------



## krustyrl (3 Mar 2013)

cleaner


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Mar 2013)

Floor


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Mar 2013)

Sticky


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Mar 2013)

Note.


----------



## observor 69 (4 Mar 2013)

Bank


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Mar 2013)

deposit


----------



## eurowing (4 Mar 2013)

mineral


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2013)

vegetable


----------



## Pryce (4 Mar 2013)

Celery


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Mar 2013)

Peanut butter


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Mar 2013)

> Here we go...one word, and one word at a time ONLY-hope this catches on...
> 
> STINKY



jam


----------



## Beezer (4 Mar 2013)

traffic


----------



## observor 69 (4 Mar 2013)

in a


----------



## Black Watch (4 Mar 2013)

jack-in-a-box


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Mar 2013)

Clown.


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Mar 2013)

scary


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2013)

monsters


----------



## Gunshark (5 Mar 2013)

inc


----------



## Mr.Neville (5 Mar 2013)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> inc



income tax. (I wonder how long this will continue )


----------



## Gunshark (5 Mar 2013)

endless


----------



## eurowing (5 Mar 2013)

possibilities


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (5 Mar 2013)

Future.


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Mar 2013)

back


----------



## Black Watch (5 Mar 2013)

spine


----------



## krustyrl (5 Mar 2013)

Less


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2013)

likely


----------



## Mr.Neville (5 Mar 2013)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> likely



Probably


----------



## dh101 (5 Mar 2013)

Not


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2013)

if


----------



## Gunshark (5 Mar 2013)

only


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2013)

(the) lonely


----------



## eurowing (6 Mar 2013)

Orbison


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Mar 2013)

Influential.


----------



## Black Watch (6 Mar 2013)

currupt


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Mar 2013)

Power


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2013)

Rangers


----------



## Black Watch (6 Mar 2013)

1980's


----------



## blackberet17 (6 Mar 2013)

70's


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

60's


----------



## Black Watch (6 Mar 2013)

Del Shannon (I wa wa wa wander)


----------



## observor 69 (6 Mar 2013)

covers


----------



## Tank Troll (6 Mar 2013)

under


----------



## eurowing (6 Mar 2013)

where?


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

(Bare) Naked (Ladies)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Mar 2013)

Stripped


----------



## eurowing (6 Mar 2013)

Stripper


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

Stripe


----------



## observor 69 (6 Mar 2013)

Bill Murray


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Mar 2013)

> Here we go...one word, and one word at a time ONLY-hope this catches on...
> 
> STINKY



Anne


----------



## dapaterson (6 Mar 2013)

Orphan


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Mar 2013)

Sad


----------



## SeR (7 Mar 2013)

Happy  ;D


----------



## Mr.Neville (7 Mar 2013)

Paycheck


----------



## eurowing (7 Mar 2013)

Johnny


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Mar 2013)

Cash.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2013)

Money


----------



## missing1 (7 Mar 2013)

tree


----------



## observor 69 (7 Mar 2013)

surgeon


----------



## dapaterson (7 Mar 2013)

cutter


----------



## Black Watch (7 Mar 2013)

gutter


----------



## eurowing (7 Mar 2013)

snipe


----------



## missing1 (7 Mar 2013)

disparage


----------



## Mr.Neville (7 Mar 2013)

Disrespect


----------



## observor 69 (7 Mar 2013)

Aretha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0


----------



## eurowing (7 Mar 2013)

Franklin


----------



## Pandora114 (7 Mar 2013)

Turtle


----------



## cupper (7 Mar 2013)

McConnell


----------



## observor 69 (8 Mar 2013)

Nasty


----------



## Black Watch (8 Mar 2013)

leftist


----------



## Taras27131 (8 Mar 2013)

environmentalist


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Mar 2013)

Trees.


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2013)

Hugger


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Mar 2013)

Kisser


----------



## blackberet17 (9 Mar 2013)

POW!


----------



## krustyrl (9 Mar 2013)

Ralph (Kramden)


----------



## Mr.Neville (9 Mar 2013)

Honeymooners


----------



## observor 69 (9 Mar 2013)

Jackie


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Mar 2013)

Kennedy


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Mar 2013)

Onassis


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2013)

Aristotle


----------



## observor 69 (11 Mar 2013)

Greek


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Mar 2013)

Mythology


----------



## Black Watch (11 Mar 2013)

NDP


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2013)

Orange


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Mar 2013)

Citrus


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Mar 2013)

Punch


----------



## cupper (11 Mar 2013)

Judy


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Mar 2013)

Garland


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2013)

wreath


----------



## krustyrl (12 Mar 2013)

Wrath


----------



## observor 69 (12 Mar 2013)

Conclave


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 Mar 2013)

Ballot


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Mar 2013)

bathhouse


----------



## Gunshark (12 Mar 2013)

spa


----------



## cupper (12 Mar 2013)

day


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Mar 2013)

Trip.


----------



## navymich (12 Mar 2013)

wire


----------



## Mr.Neville (13 Mar 2013)

Microphone


----------



## Gunshark (13 Mar 2013)

headset


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Mar 2013)

Radio


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Mar 2013)

Waves.


----------



## cupper (13 Mar 2013)

surf


----------



## eurowing (14 Mar 2013)

City


----------



## Black Watch (14 Mar 2013)

pollution


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Mar 2013)

Smog.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Mar 2013)

Hamilton


----------



## cupper (14 Mar 2013)

Ti-Cats


----------



## pretentious (15 Mar 2013)

.. Cheerleaders  :nod:


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Mar 2013)

Ogle.


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Mar 2013)

Stare


----------



## observor 69 (18 Mar 2013)

re-action


----------



## Gunshark (18 Mar 2013)

chain


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2013)

saw


----------



## krustyrl (18 Mar 2013)

blade


----------



## observor 69 (18 Mar 2013)

Razor


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Mar 2013)

Sharp.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Mar 2013)

Cornwell


----------



## cupper (18 Mar 2013)

Cromwell


----------



## eurowing (19 Mar 2013)

famous


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Mar 2013)

Grouse


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Mar 2013)

Food!


----------



## Delaney1986 (19 Mar 2013)

Poutine


----------



## trigger324 (19 Mar 2013)

clog


----------



## missing1 (19 Mar 2013)

arteries


----------



## cupper (19 Mar 2013)

veins


----------



## Mr.Neville (20 Mar 2013)

gold


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2013)

rush


----------



## eurowing (20 Mar 2013)

Band


----------



## trigger324 (20 Mar 2013)

rubber


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Mar 2013)

Chicken


----------



## trigger324 (20 Mar 2013)

noodle


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Mar 2013)

Pool


----------



## eurowing (20 Mar 2013)

Shark


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Mar 2013)

dog


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Mar 2013)

Puppy


----------



## Pryce (20 Mar 2013)

Baby


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Mar 2013)

Poop


----------



## cupper (20 Mar 2013)

chute


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Mar 2013)

cascade


----------



## cupper (20 Mar 2013)

dawn


----------



## eurowing (20 Mar 2013)

dishes


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Mar 2013)

Scour.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Mar 2013)

Search


----------



## missing1 (21 Mar 2013)

engine


----------



## trigger324 (21 Mar 2013)

stroke


----------



## blackberet17 (21 Mar 2013)

aneurysm


----------



## observor 69 (21 Mar 2013)

McDonald's


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Mar 2013)

Crap


----------



## blackberet17 (21 Mar 2013)

Tire (Crappy Tire)

Note: how do you get "McDonald's" from "aneurysm"?!


----------



## GnyHwy (21 Mar 2013)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Tire (Crappy Tire)
> 
> Note: how do you get "McDonald's" from "aneurysm"?!



I guess from fat in the arteries.

Exhaust


----------



## dapaterson (21 Mar 2013)

Manifold


----------



## Jed (21 Mar 2013)

Manifest


----------



## dapaterson (21 Mar 2013)

Communist


----------



## Jed (21 Mar 2013)

Pinko


----------



## observor 69 (21 Mar 2013)

Red


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2013)

Green


----------



## Mr.Neville (21 Mar 2013)

Pokemon. You old timers won't get that.


----------



## SMG III (21 Mar 2013)

Japan


----------



## cupper (21 Mar 2013)

Cousin


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Mar 2013)

Kissing


----------



## Black Watch (22 Mar 2013)

marriage


----------



## Conz (22 Mar 2013)

carriage


----------



## missing1 (22 Mar 2013)

gun


----------



## observor 69 (22 Mar 2013)

control


----------



## Jed (22 Mar 2013)

freak


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2013)

super


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2013)

duper


----------



## krustyrl (22 Mar 2013)

dapper


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Mar 2013)

jaunty


----------



## cupper (22 Mar 2013)

Jodhpurs


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 Mar 2013)

Horse


----------



## Mr.Neville (22 Mar 2013)

Trojan


----------



## observor 69 (22 Mar 2013)

Greek


----------



## cupper (23 Mar 2013)

Turk


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Mar 2013)

Young.


----------



## krustyrl (23 Mar 2013)

Guns


----------



## cupper (23 Mar 2013)

Roses


----------



## eurowing (24 Mar 2013)

Moses


----------



## observor 69 (24 Mar 2013)

Ten


----------



## cupper (24 Mar 2013)

Suggestions  ;D


----------



## observor 69 (24 Mar 2013)

DeMille


----------



## Waters81 (24 Mar 2013)

Deville


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Mar 2013)

coupe


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Mar 2013)

Car


----------



## Mr.Neville (25 Mar 2013)

carbohydrate


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Mar 2013)

fuel


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Mar 2013)

Fossil.


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2013)

Elderly


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Mar 2013)

Respect (or lack thereof for your elders !!!)


----------



## blackberet17 (25 Mar 2013)

Aretha


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Mar 2013)

Franklin  (Happy Birthday - 71 today)


----------



## cupper (25 Mar 2013)

Roosevelt


----------



## eurowing (26 Mar 2013)

elk...  I saw a herd of Roosevelt Elk today!


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Mar 2013)

Lodge


----------



## Black Watch (26 Mar 2013)

camping


----------



## SMG III (26 Mar 2013)

Forest


----------



## Mr.Neville (26 Mar 2013)

Whitaker


----------



## eurowing (26 Mar 2013)

Roger


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Mar 2013)

over


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2013)

under


----------



## Jed (26 Mar 2013)

Dog


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2013)

bone


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Mar 2013)

Old


----------



## eurowing (26 Mar 2013)

hat


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2013)

trick


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2013)

pony


----------



## cupper (26 Mar 2013)

up


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (26 Mar 2013)

Down.


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2013)

Round


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Mar 2013)

load


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2013)

combat


----------



## McG (27 Mar 2013)

mortal


----------



## eurowing (27 Mar 2013)

me


----------



## McG (27 Mar 2013)

you


----------



## Mr.Neville (27 Mar 2013)

Zoboomafoo (Anyone else watch that as a kid?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (27 Mar 2013)

Lemur


----------



## krustyrl (27 Mar 2013)

femur


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Mar 2013)

murmur


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2013)

heart


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2013)

broken


----------



## Black Watch (27 Mar 2013)

arrow


----------



## Pandora114 (27 Mar 2013)

Hawkeye


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2013)

Pierce


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2013)

Stab


----------



## Jammer (28 Mar 2013)

ON!


----------



## cupper (28 Mar 2013)

OFF!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Mar 2013)

STANDBY!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2013)

FIRE!


----------



## Pandora114 (28 Mar 2013)

HOLE! (In the)


----------



## cupper (28 Mar 2013)

(Why are we) YELL! (ing)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (29 Mar 2013)

Bellow.


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Mar 2013)

Saul


----------



## krustyrl (29 Mar 2013)

Sole


----------



## medicineman (29 Mar 2013)

fish


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Mar 2013)

Market


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Mar 2013)

arms


----------



## Conz (30 Mar 2013)

wrists


----------



## PAdm (30 Mar 2013)

Kim Philby


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Mar 2013)

Defector.


----------



## cupper (31 Mar 2013)

defective


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Mar 2013)

Broken


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (31 Mar 2013)

Arrow.


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2013)

Avro


----------



## PPCLI Guy (31 Mar 2013)

Bomarc


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2013)

useless


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Mar 2013)

Uncyclopedia


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Mar 2013)

Unicycle


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2013)

one


----------



## Pandora114 (1 Apr 2013)

coffee


----------



## cupper (1 Apr 2013)

Kona


----------



## Gunshark (1 Apr 2013)

bike


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Apr 2013)

dual-sport (more specifically a Yamaha XT1200Z Super Tenere, or Big Blue as I like to call it)


----------



## BeyondTheNow (2 Apr 2013)

Envious


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Apr 2013)

Green


----------



## SMG III (2 Apr 2013)

Zone


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Apr 2013)

twilight


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Apr 2013)

Swan


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Apr 2013)

Song.


----------



## cupper (2 Apr 2013)

Humming bird


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Apr 2013)

Fly


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Apr 2013)

Fishing


----------



## cupper (3 Apr 2013)

expedition


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Apr 2013)

Trek


----------



## SMG III (4 Apr 2013)

Boots


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Apr 2013)

Max


----------



## cupper (4 Apr 2013)

Headroom


----------



## observor 69 (4 Apr 2013)

Empty


----------



## missing1 (4 Apr 2013)

pockets


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Apr 2013)

Pizza


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Apr 2013)

Dough.


----------



## observor 69 (6 Apr 2013)

LottoMax


----------



## cupper (6 Apr 2013)

Dreams


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Apr 2013)

Wishes


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Apr 2013)

Dishes


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Apr 2013)

Wash


----------



## Pryce (7 Apr 2013)

water


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Apr 2013)

Scuba


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (8 Apr 2013)

Diver.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Apr 2013)

Pearl


----------



## acen (8 Apr 2013)

necklace


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Apr 2013)

Choker


----------



## Pryce (10 Apr 2013)

Blockage


----------



## cupper (10 Apr 2013)

laxative


----------



## eurowing (11 Apr 2013)

Runs


----------



## krustyrl (11 Apr 2013)

Trots


----------



## cupper (11 Apr 2013)

Preds


----------



## eurowing (11 Apr 2013)

Heron  (UAV)


----------



## krustyrl (12 Apr 2013)

blue


----------



## pointfiveoh (12 Apr 2013)

Conservative


----------



## cupper (12 Apr 2013)

Conservation


----------



## observor 69 (12 Apr 2013)

Reservation


----------



## Jester_TG (12 Apr 2013)

smokes


----------



## eurowing (13 Apr 2013)

Ford


----------



## Cui (13 Apr 2013)

Toyota


----------



## pointfiveoh (13 Apr 2013)

Highlander


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

Scottish


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Apr 2013)

Haggis


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

Sheep


----------



## Cui (13 Apr 2013)

wolf


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Apr 2013)

Pack


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

moving


----------



## observor 69 (13 Apr 2013)

hostage (as in the furniture)


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2013)

standoff


----------



## observor 69 (13 Apr 2013)

Cops


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

bacon


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Apr 2013)

Cheeseburger   :nod:


----------



## krustyrl (13 Apr 2013)

soup


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2013)

crackers


----------



## krustyrl (13 Apr 2013)

cheese


----------



## Cui (13 Apr 2013)

Swiss


----------



## krustyrl (13 Apr 2013)

seat


----------



## medicineman (13 Apr 2013)

pants


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Apr 2013)

Drools


----------



## Pryce (14 Apr 2013)

Saliva


----------



## krustyrl (14 Apr 2013)

Glands


----------



## Mr.Neville (18 Apr 2013)

Sweat


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2013)

suit


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Apr 2013)

Tie


----------



## Pryce (19 Apr 2013)

collar.


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2013)

dog


----------



## SMG III (19 Apr 2013)

Tea


----------



## Pte. Jay (21 Apr 2013)

Tims


----------



## eurowing (21 Apr 2013)

coffee


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2013)

nectar (of the gods....)   :nod:


----------



## Pte. Jay (21 Apr 2013)

Bee


----------



## cupper (21 Apr 2013)

spelling


----------



## krustyrl (21 Apr 2013)

Nazi


----------



## Jester_TG (21 Apr 2013)

panzer


----------



## Pte. Jay (21 Apr 2013)

Luftwaffe


----------



## missing1 (22 Apr 2013)

Blitzkrieg


----------



## Pryce (22 Apr 2013)

Tanks


----------



## SMG III (22 Apr 2013)

T34


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2013)

Stalin


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Apr 2013)

Grad.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Apr 2013)

Siege


----------



## eurowing (23 Apr 2013)

Engine


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Apr 2013)

VROOM


----------



## Cui (23 Apr 2013)

broom


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2013)

sweep


----------



## eurowing (23 Apr 2013)

Clean


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2013)

wipe


----------



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2013)

swipe


----------



## cupper (23 Apr 2013)

aquire


----------



## Pte. Jay (24 Apr 2013)

Take


----------



## missing1 (24 Apr 2013)

off


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Apr 2013)

Hoser (McKenzie brothers  )


----------



## eurowing (24 Apr 2013)

firefighter


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Apr 2013)

Flame


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2013)

thrower


----------



## SMG III (25 Apr 2013)

Baseball


----------



## Mr.Neville (25 Apr 2013)

Babe Ruth


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2013)

Chocolate!


----------



## cupper (25 Apr 2013)

fondu


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2013)

cheese!!   ;D


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2013)

lang


----------



## krustyrl (25 Apr 2013)

slang


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Apr 2013)

sling


----------



## cupper (25 Apr 2013)

tow


----------



## Alex10370 (26 Apr 2013)

Truck


----------



## Mr.Neville (26 Apr 2013)

Goliath


----------



## eurowing (26 Apr 2013)

Giant


----------



## navymich (26 Apr 2013)

Green


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Apr 2013)

Sprout


----------



## Pryce (26 Apr 2013)

bean


----------



## observor 69 (26 Apr 2013)

stalk


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2013)

hunt


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Apr 2013)

Mike


----------



## cupper (26 Apr 2013)

earphone


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2013)

iPhone


----------



## observor 69 (27 Apr 2013)

Samsung


----------



## cupper (27 Apr 2013)

patents


----------



## observor 69 (27 Apr 2013)

Fight


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2013)

Club


----------



## Jammer (27 Apr 2013)

Wainwright.....bahahahahahahahaaha!


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Wainwright.....bahahahahahahahaaha!



[tangent] Not funny!! [/tangent]


----------



## Jammer (27 Apr 2013)

I know...but it had to be said....right, back on track.

Where were we...oh right....Club

Supersex.


----------



## eurowing (28 Apr 2013)

peelers


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2013)

drooling


----------



## Delaney1986 (29 Apr 2013)

Dog


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2013)

Puppy


----------



## missing1 (29 Apr 2013)

love


----------



## eurowing (29 Apr 2013)

hurts


----------



## krustyrl (29 Apr 2013)

Pee


----------



## Jed (29 Apr 2013)

VD


----------



## cupper (29 Apr 2013)

D (VD)


----------



## Alex10370 (29 Apr 2013)

NVG


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2013)

FNG


----------



## observor 69 (29 Apr 2013)

"Soap"


----------



## cupper (29 Apr 2013)

box


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2013)

Derby


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2013)

Kentucky


----------



## Pte. Jay (30 Apr 2013)

Colonel


----------



## observor 69 (30 Apr 2013)

KFC


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2013)

chicken


----------



## missing1 (30 Apr 2013)

little


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Apr 2013)

package


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Apr 2013)

Parcel


----------



## Black Watch (30 Apr 2013)

lot


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2013)

batch


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Apr 2013)

File


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2013)

system


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Apr 2013)

Operating


----------



## cupper (30 Apr 2013)

theatre


----------



## krustyrl (30 Apr 2013)

movie


----------



## missing1 (1 May 2013)

film


----------



## medicineman (1 May 2013)

camera


----------



## cupper (1 May 2013)

bag


----------



## observor 69 (1 May 2013)

digital


----------



## cupper (1 May 2013)

examination ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (3 May 2013)

period


----------



## eurowing (6 May 2013)

pad


----------



## 211RadOp (6 May 2013)

Apartment


----------



## Jammer (6 May 2013)

Gorilla


----------



## eurowing (6 May 2013)

Glue


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 May 2013)

Super


----------



## cupper (7 May 2013)

calafagilisticexpialadosious


----------



## 211RadOp (7 May 2013)

atrocious


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 May 2013)

Hilarious


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2013)

riotous


----------



## krustyrl (8 May 2013)

obnoxious


----------



## 211RadOp (8 May 2013)

Rude


----------



## eurowing (8 May 2013)

Crude


----------



## Good2Golf (8 May 2013)

Tattooed


----------



## observor 69 (8 May 2013)

tatooine


----------



## cupper (8 May 2013)

droids


----------



## eurowing (9 May 2013)

Looking


----------



## 211RadOp (9 May 2013)

Glass


----------



## Pte. Jay (9 May 2013)

Drink


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (9 May 2013)

Quaff.


----------



## cupper (9 May 2013)

Haircut


----------



## krustyrl (9 May 2013)

shave


----------



## cupper (9 May 2013)

:2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c: :2c:

(inflation)


----------



## eurowing (9 May 2013)

quarter


----------



## krustyrl (13 May 2013)

baby ...(back ribs)


----------



## eurowing (14 May 2013)

Ducks


----------



## estoguy (14 May 2013)

Geese


----------



## 211RadOp (14 May 2013)

Gander


----------



## observor 69 (14 May 2013)

SAR


----------



## 211RadOp (17 May 2013)

Tech


----------



## Jacky Tar (17 May 2013)

Fixer


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 May 2013)

Upper


----------



## estoguy (17 May 2013)

Canada (Upper Canada... the better Canada!  ;D)


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2013)

hockey


----------



## C-Aitchison (17 May 2013)

puck


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 May 2013)

urinal


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2013)

mints


----------



## observor 69 (18 May 2013)

Plastic


----------



## C-Aitchison (18 May 2013)

Cup


----------



## 211RadOp (18 May 2013)

Stanley


----------



## cupper (18 May 2013)

tools


----------



## C-Aitchison (19 May 2013)

wrench


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2013)

monkey


----------



## observor 69 (19 May 2013)

Bieber


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2013)

medal


----------



## C-Aitchison (19 May 2013)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> medal


honour.


----------



## observor 69 (20 May 2013)

honor


----------



## 211RadOp (21 May 2013)

Self


----------



## eurowing (21 May 2013)

Made


----------



## MeanJean (21 May 2013)

Off


----------



## eurowing (21 May 2013)

repellent


----------



## wildman0101 (21 May 2013)

Offensive


----------



## cupper (21 May 2013)

smell


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 May 2013)

Scent


----------



## C-Aitchison (21 May 2013)

flower


----------



## krustyrl (21 May 2013)

flour


----------



## 211RadOp (21 May 2013)

Cake!!


----------



## cupper (21 May 2013)

cookies


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 May 2013)

desserts


----------



## eurowing (22 May 2013)

cheesecake!


----------



## MeanJean (22 May 2013)

New York


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2013)

Strip-loin


----------



## 211RadOp (22 May 2013)

Steak


----------



## McG (22 May 2013)

BBQ


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2013)

shrimp   (...on the barby....throw another one on.!)


----------



## Jacky Tar (22 May 2013)

crawdads


----------



## MeanJean (22 May 2013)

Creole


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 May 2013)

Bayou


----------



## Jacky Tar (22 May 2013)

Cajun


----------



## MeanJean (22 May 2013)

Alligator


----------



## C-Aitchison (22 May 2013)

Crocodile


----------



## Jacky Tar (22 May 2013)

Dundee ("That's not a knife... _this_ is a knife!")


----------



## Black Watch (22 May 2013)

horror


----------



## Jacky Tar (22 May 2013)

rocky


----------



## C-Aitchison (22 May 2013)

boxing


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2013)

day


----------



## cupper (22 May 2013)

some


----------



## krustyrl (22 May 2013)

Somme


----------



## C-Aitchison (22 May 2013)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Somme


Chantilly


----------



## dapaterson (22 May 2013)

Lace


----------



## cupper (23 May 2013)

Bopper


----------



## eurowing (23 May 2013)

Stopper


----------



## McG (23 May 2013)

Rubber


----------



## MeanJean (23 May 2013)

Road


----------



## 211RadOp (23 May 2013)

Kill


----------



## medicineman (23 May 2013)

switch


----------



## cupper (23 May 2013)

hitter


----------



## krustyrl (23 May 2013)

batter


----------



## Jacky Tar (23 May 2013)

up


----------



## C-Aitchison (23 May 2013)

Russel


----------



## Jacky Tar (23 May 2013)

Williams


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2013)

Robin


----------



## Jacky Tar (23 May 2013)

Christopher


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 May 2013)

walken


----------



## Jacky Tar (23 May 2013)

Dead


----------



## MeanJean (23 May 2013)

Zombies


----------



## estoguy (23 May 2013)

Doubletap


----------



## Jacky Tar (23 May 2013)

headshot


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2013)

money-shot


----------



## Jacky Tar (24 May 2013)

rimshot - ba-dum tsshhh! (or alternatively, "badda big badda boom!")


----------



## 211RadOp (24 May 2013)

Basketball


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2013)

Court


----------



## Jed (24 May 2013)

Woo


----------



## cupper (24 May 2013)

hoo


----------



## krustyrl (24 May 2013)

who     :dunno:


----------



## 211RadOp (24 May 2013)

Horton


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2013)

tim


----------



## MeanJean (27 May 2013)

Tiny


----------



## Pryce (27 May 2013)

Atoms


----------



## Jacky Tar (27 May 2013)

Bombs


----------



## krustyrl (27 May 2013)

Jaeger


----------



## eurowing (27 May 2013)

Hunter


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 May 2013)

reindeer


----------



## 211RadOp (27 May 2013)

Games


----------



## MeanJean (27 May 2013)

Monopoly


----------



## eurowing (28 May 2013)

Money


----------



## cupper (28 May 2013)

(for) nothing


----------



## observor 69 (28 May 2013)

"War"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMa10pGpANc


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 May 2013)

Peace


----------



## Jacky Tar (28 May 2013)

Tolstoy


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 May 2013)

Leo.


----------



## eurowing (29 May 2013)

Lion


----------



## 211RadOp (29 May 2013)

King


----------



## MeanJean (29 May 2013)

Kong


----------



## krustyrl (29 May 2013)

Donkey


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 May 2013)

Punch


----------



## eurowing (29 May 2013)

Throat


----------



## Jed (29 May 2013)

Thursday


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 May 2013)

Friday


----------



## 211RadOp (30 May 2013)

Crusoe


----------



## Jacky Tar (30 May 2013)

Spider


----------



## estoguy (30 May 2013)

Legs


----------



## MeanJean (31 May 2013)

Crabs


----------



## Cbbmtt (31 May 2013)

Claws


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

Santa


----------



## 211RadOp (31 May 2013)

Cruz


----------



## observor 69 (31 May 2013)

Chevy


----------



## estoguy (3 Jun 2013)

Chase


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2013)

Plane


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jun 2013)

Snakes


----------



## Cbbmtt (3 Jun 2013)

Slither


----------



## BrendenDias (4 Jun 2013)

Leviathan


----------



## MeanJean (4 Jun 2013)

Kraken


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2013)

release


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 Jun 2013)

Gas


----------



## Jacky Tar (4 Jun 2013)

Corner


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2013)

Coroner


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 Jun 2013)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Coroner



Word association, what does a corner have to do with coroner??


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Word association, what does a corner have to do with coroner??



[tangent]Word association is the first word that comes to mind when you see the word previous.  Logical relationships need not exist.

Back to our regularly scheduled program.[/tangent]

Murder


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2013)

crows  ( a group of crows is a murder just to clarify)


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 Jun 2013)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> crows  ( a group of crows is a murder just to clarify)


 LOL!!!  

Ravens


----------



## MeanJean (5 Jun 2013)

Poe!


----------



## Pryce (5 Jun 2013)

Teletubies


----------



## Pryce (6 Jun 2013)

Television (lets get this moving)


----------



## MeanJean (6 Jun 2013)

Cable


----------



## krustyrl (6 Jun 2013)

Guy


----------



## Jacky Tar (6 Jun 2013)

Fawkes


----------



## MeanJean (6 Jun 2013)

Vandetta


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jun 2013)

McCoys


----------



## Cbbmtt (6 Jun 2013)

Real


----------



## cupper (6 Jun 2013)

politic


----------



## Pryce (7 Jun 2013)

Layton


----------



## Cbbmtt (7 Jun 2013)

JACK!


----------



## MeanJean (7 Jun 2013)

Know


----------



## Jacky Tar (7 Jun 2013)

Nothing


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jun 2013)

Nada


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2013)

Nadia


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2013)

narnia


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Jun 2013)

Chronicles


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jun 2013)

Records


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2013)

Vinyl


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jun 2013)

obsolete


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2013)

Me  ;D


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jun 2013)

chuckle


----------



## Cbbmtt (8 Jun 2013)

demons


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jun 2013)

Brown.


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2013)

adrenaline


----------



## Pryce (10 Jun 2013)

rush


----------



## Jacky Tar (10 Jun 2013)

limbaugh


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jun 2013)

politics


----------



## NLockhart (10 Jun 2013)

scandal


----------



## Caramon_Majere (10 Jun 2013)

Fighter.


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jun 2013)

Fire


----------



## Caramon_Majere (10 Jun 2013)

Cannon.


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jun 2013)

Camra


----------



## Caramon_Majere (10 Jun 2013)

picture.


----------



## SMG III (10 Jun 2013)

mountain


----------



## cupper (10 Jun 2013)

lion


----------



## Caramon_Majere (10 Jun 2013)

Samson.


----------



## MeanJean (11 Jun 2013)

Hair


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jun 2013)

STyle


----------



## MeanJean (12 Jun 2013)

Gagnam


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jun 2013)

Goof!


----------



## MeanJean (13 Jun 2013)

Ball


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Jun 2013)

Orb.


----------



## Caramon_Majere (13 Jun 2013)

Duty.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2013)

honour


----------



## Cbbmtt (13 Jun 2013)

ROLL


----------



## cupper (13 Jun 2013)

(in the) hay


----------



## eurowing (14 Jun 2013)

ride


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Jun 2013)

Shotgun.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Jun 2013)

wedding


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Jun 2013)

Divorce


----------



## krustyrl (14 Jun 2013)

Lawyer


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Jun 2013)

truth


----------



## MeanJean (14 Jun 2013)

Free


----------



## eurowing (14 Jun 2013)

Bird


----------



## Jed (14 Jun 2013)

Brain


----------



## missing1 (14 Jun 2013)

less


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Jun 2013)

more


----------



## observor 69 (14 Jun 2013)

or


----------



## Caramon_Majere (15 Jun 2013)

Oar.


----------



## cupper (15 Jun 2013)

ore


----------



## Caramon_Majere (15 Jun 2013)

Money.


----------



## MeanJean (17 Jun 2013)

Honey


----------



## trigger324 (17 Jun 2013)

comb


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 Jun 2013)

Pick


----------



## MeanJean (17 Jun 2013)

Axe


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2013)

grind


----------



## Caramon_Majere (17 Jun 2013)

Skateboard.


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 Jun 2013)

Jump


----------



## MeanJean (18 Jun 2013)

Jet


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2013)

pack


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jun 2013)

Drill


----------



## Cbbmtt (18 Jun 2013)

Bit


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Jun 2013)

byte


----------



## MeanJean (18 Jun 2013)

Giga


----------



## Cbbmtt (18 Jun 2013)

Lady


----------



## krustyrl (18 Jun 2013)

(..is a )  Tramp


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jun 2013)

Steamer


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Jun 2013)

Cleveland


----------



## MeanJean (19 Jun 2013)

Rocks


----------



## cupper (19 Jun 2013)

Scotch


----------



## MeanJean (19 Jun 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Scotch



I like the way you think... I would say "More Scotch" but...


Double


----------



## cupper (19 Jun 2013)

Double (double)


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Jun 2013)

Double (D's)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (20 Jun 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> beautiful



 :goodpost:

Sunrise


----------



## MeanJean (20 Jun 2013)

Tequila


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Jun 2013)

SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jun 2013)

hangover


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jun 2013)

Ill  :boke:


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Jun 2013)

illegitimate


----------



## missing1 (23 Jun 2013)

child


----------



## Caramon_Majere (23 Jun 2013)

Carefree.


----------



## Cui (23 Jun 2013)

neglect


----------



## estoguy (23 Jun 2013)

abuse


----------



## Cbbmtt (24 Jun 2013)

Alcohol


----------



## krustyrl (24 Jun 2013)

Hangover


----------



## NLockhart (24 Jun 2013)

headache


----------



## PteAJL (24 Jun 2013)

Tylenol


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jun 2013)

3's


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jun 2013)

Training


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jun 2013)

wheels


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Jun 2013)

Down.


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jun 2013)

Wind


----------



## MeanJean (25 Jun 2013)

Turbine


----------



## Cbbmtt (25 Jun 2013)

windmill


----------



## Pte. Jay (26 Jun 2013)

The Netherlands


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jun 2013)

Clogs


----------



## Cbbmtt (26 Jun 2013)

Dance


----------



## MeanJean (26 Jun 2013)

Flash


----------



## cupper (26 Jun 2013)

News


----------



## UnwiseCritic (26 Jun 2013)

Lies


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2013)

Statistics


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jun 2013)

Sheldon


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2013)

physics


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Jun 2013)

Physical


----------



## MeanJean (27 Jun 2013)

Mental


----------



## bulldog24 (27 Jun 2013)

Insane


----------



## MeanJean (27 Jun 2013)

Membrane


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Jun 2013)

insane


----------



## MeanJean (27 Jun 2013)

(in the) brain!


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Jun 2013)

Pinky


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jun 2013)

Asylum.


----------



## kevincanada (27 Jun 2013)

Home  ;D


----------



## MeanJean (27 Jun 2013)

Brew


----------



## missing1 (27 Jun 2013)

screech


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Jun 2013)

Zack


----------



## Caramon_Majere (30 Jun 2013)

Deception.


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jul 2013)

Inception


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Jul 2013)

Conception


----------



## MeanJean (2 Jul 2013)

Bay


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Jul 2013)

THE


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jul 2013)

End


----------



## UnwiseCritic (2 Jul 2013)

Times


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Jul 2013)

Magazine


----------



## Caramon_Majere (2 Jul 2013)

Reading.


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Jul 2013)

glasses


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2013)

Highball


----------



## MeanJean (3 Jul 2013)

Captain (as in Morgan)

(Does it always come back to alcohol?)


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jul 2013)

MeanJean said:
			
		

> Captain (as in Morgan)
> 
> (Does it always come back to alcohol?)



Or food  :nod:


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jul 2013)

appetizers


----------



## NLockhart (3 Jul 2013)

entree


----------



## Pte. Jay (3 Jul 2013)

Salad


----------



## missing1 (3 Jul 2013)

dressing


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jul 2013)

right


----------



## cjette1 (3 Jul 2013)

foot


----------



## Verge1993 (3 Jul 2013)

smells


----------



## MeanJean (3 Jul 2013)

Tells


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Jul 2013)

Tattle


----------



## UnwiseCritic (4 Jul 2013)

Rat


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jul 2013)

Bin


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jul 2013)

Garbage


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 Jul 2013)

the *bachelorette*


----------



## estoguy (5 Jul 2013)

asinine


----------



## Pte. Jay (6 Jul 2013)

foolish


----------



## missing1 (6 Jul 2013)

idiotic


----------



## MeanJean (6 Jul 2013)

Patriotic


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Jul 2013)

Nationalistic


----------



## Delaney1986 (6 Jul 2013)

'Murica... ;D


----------



## Pte. Jay (9 Jul 2013)

Eagle


----------



## Caramon_Majere (9 Jul 2013)

Bully.


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Jul 2013)

pulpit


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jul 2013)

mud


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jul 2013)

cat


----------



## estoguy (10 Jul 2013)

nap


----------



## BorisK (10 Jul 2013)

Pillow


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jul 2013)

fight


----------



## cupper (10 Jul 2013)

lesbians


----------



## BorisK (10 Jul 2013)

Tacos


----------



## cupper (10 Jul 2013)

chihuahua


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jul 2013)

border


----------



## cjette1 (11 Jul 2013)

patrol


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jul 2013)

Petrol


----------



## cupper (11 Jul 2013)

diesel


----------



## MeanJean (11 Jul 2013)

Fervun Dergun... I mean Volkswagen.


----------



## krustyrl (11 Jul 2013)

Hitler


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Jul 2013)

moustache


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jul 2013)

prostate


----------



## NLockhart (12 Jul 2013)

cancer


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jul 2013)

Chick


----------



## missing1 (12 Jul 2013)

Dixie


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jul 2013)

whistling


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jul 2013)

kettle


----------



## Lysandria (12 Jul 2013)

black


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jul 2013)

pot


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jul 2013)

medicinal


----------



## Cbbmtt (15 Jul 2013)

Morphine


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2013)

Morpheous


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Jul 2013)

Sleeeeeeeeep!  ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jul 2013)

coma


----------



## 421_434_226 (15 Jul 2013)

hospital


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jul 2013)

General


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2013)

Mayhem


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 Jul 2013)

master


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jul 2013)

Slave  :bowdown:


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2013)

bounty


----------



## missing1 (21 Jul 2013)

bar


----------



## krustyrl (21 Jul 2013)

Pub.    :cheers:


----------



## Cbbmtt (22 Jul 2013)

Crawl


----------



## RectorCR (22 Jul 2013)

Crab


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jul 2013)

Itch


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2013)

jock


----------



## Cbbmtt (22 Jul 2013)

strap


----------



## NLockhart (22 Jul 2013)

spanking


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Jul 2013)

Face   :nod: :camo:   ;D    8) ??? :  :-[ :-X :-\ :-* :'( > ^-^ :crybaby: :boring: :rage: :blotto: :warstory: :bowing: :threat:  :facepalm:


----------



## krustyrl (23 Jul 2013)

Plant


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Jul 2013)

Power


----------



## Lysandria (23 Jul 2013)

Tool


----------



## trigger324 (26 Jul 2013)

bar


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jul 2013)

Hopping


----------



## cupper (26 Jul 2013)

Hippitying


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Hippitying



 ???

Easter (is on it's way)


----------



## estoguy (27 Jul 2013)

Eggs


----------



## cupper (27 Jul 2013)

Bacon!

http://youtu.be/CErapf79rqM


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2013)

Drooling


----------



## RectorCR (29 Jul 2013)

Spit


----------



## MeanJean (29 Jul 2013)

Fire


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Jul 2013)

starter


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Jul 2013)

Pistol


----------



## missing1 (29 Jul 2013)

whip


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Jul 2013)

Cream


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jul 2013)

cheese


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Jul 2013)

head


----------



## cupper (29 Jul 2013)

Shoulders


----------



## Delaney1986 (30 Jul 2013)

knees


----------



## armyvern (30 Jul 2013)

Toes


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Jul 2013)

Stub


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jul 2013)

Pay


----------



## missing1 (30 Jul 2013)

back


----------



## Cbbmtt (30 Jul 2013)

forth


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Aug 2013)

Fifth


----------



## krustyrl (1 Aug 2013)

Dimension


----------



## MeanJean (1 Aug 2013)

Measure


----------



## observor 69 (1 Aug 2013)

twice


----------



## Pte. Jay (1 Aug 2013)

Double


----------



## estoguy (1 Aug 2013)

Header


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Aug 2013)

combine


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2013)

harvester


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Aug 2013)

Corn


----------



## krustyrl (2 Aug 2013)

chowder


----------



## cupper (2 Aug 2013)

chow-dah


----------



## MeanJean (4 Aug 2013)

Clam


----------



## cjette1 (4 Aug 2013)

oyster


----------



## krustyrl (4 Aug 2013)

pearl


----------



## missing1 (4 Aug 2013)

Diver


----------



## cupper (5 Aug 2013)

Soccer


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2013)

card


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Aug 2013)

Clown


----------



## krustyrl (6 Aug 2013)

shoes   :clown:


----------



## Lysandria (7 Aug 2013)

Shine


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (7 Aug 2013)

Moon


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (7 Aug 2013)

bark


----------



## missing1 (7 Aug 2013)

bite


----------



## Lysandria (7 Aug 2013)

dentist


----------



## Cbbmtt (7 Aug 2013)

suicide


----------



## krustyrl (7 Aug 2013)

assisted


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (8 Aug 2013)

helpful


----------



## MeanJean (9 Aug 2013)

Hand


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (9 Aug 2013)

-jab'


----------



## Dkhorsand (9 Aug 2013)

Block


----------



## krustyrl (9 Aug 2013)

Party


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (9 Aug 2013)

kitchen


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Aug 2013)

renovation


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Aug 2013)

demolition


----------



## NLockhart (9 Aug 2013)

excavation


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (9 Aug 2013)

CAT


----------



## Dkhorsand (9 Aug 2013)

Driver


----------



## Washy (9 Aug 2013)

Taxi


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Aug 2013)

taxing


----------



## Dkhorsand (10 Aug 2013)

Heavy


----------



## Washy (10 Aug 2013)

Fat


----------



## Dkhorsand (10 Aug 2013)

Spliff


----------



## christopher90 (11 Aug 2013)

joint


----------



## Dkhorsand (11 Aug 2013)

Siamese


----------



## Washy (11 Aug 2013)

Twins


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2013)

Identical


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (12 Aug 2013)

sisters


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Aug 2013)

Nuns


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2013)

Flying


----------



## Dkhorsand (12 Aug 2013)

Fish


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (12 Aug 2013)

plenty


----------



## missing1 (12 Aug 2013)

horn


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Aug 2013)

ball


----------



## Dkhorsand (12 Aug 2013)

Sack


----------



## Washy (12 Aug 2013)

Fired


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Aug 2013)

spent


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Aug 2013)

casing


----------



## dapaterson (12 Aug 2013)

joint


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2013)

Cells


----------



## korwynkim (12 Aug 2013)

division


----------



## dangerboy (12 Aug 2013)

Joy


----------



## cupper (12 Aug 2013)

Bliss


----------



## Dkhorsand (13 Aug 2013)

Ignorance


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (13 Aug 2013)

surrounded


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (13 Aug 2013)

Bastogne


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Aug 2013)

(Easy) Company


----------



## estoguy (13 Aug 2013)

Brothers


----------



## Cbbmtt (13 Aug 2013)

Big


----------



## krustyrl (13 Aug 2013)

Easy


----------



## Dkhorsand (13 Aug 2013)

Web


----------



## missing1 (13 Aug 2013)

belt


----------



## krustyrl (13 Aug 2013)

Fan


----------



## Beamos (13 Aug 2013)

Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## krustyrl (13 Aug 2013)

letdown (... constantly :-( ......  maybe this year.!)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Aug 2013)

lunch-bag


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Aug 2013)

insulated


----------



## BorisK (13 Aug 2013)

Fibers


----------



## Dkhorsand (13 Aug 2013)

Underwear


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (14 Aug 2013)

commando


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Aug 2013)

schwarzenegger


----------



## Dkhorsand (14 Aug 2013)

Infidelity


----------



## Black Watch (14 Aug 2013)

school


----------



## krustyrl (14 Aug 2013)

Fish


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Aug 2013)

bait


----------



## krustyrl (14 Aug 2013)

jail


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Aug 2013)

time


----------



## krustyrl (14 Aug 2013)

warp


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2013)

speed


----------



## MeanJean (14 Aug 2013)

Demon


----------



## Class-Senior (14 Aug 2013)

Dog


----------



## cjette1 (15 Aug 2013)

pitbull


----------



## Cbbmtt (15 Aug 2013)

brindle


----------



## Dkhorsand (15 Aug 2013)

Coat


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (15 Aug 2013)

rain


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (15 Aug 2013)

Taylor


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Aug 2013)

James


----------



## cjette1 (17 Aug 2013)

Peach


----------



## krustyrl (17 Aug 2013)

fuzz


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (19 Aug 2013)

scruff


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Aug 2013)

Neck.


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Aug 2013)

Turkey


----------



## Dkhorsand (19 Aug 2013)

Cold


----------



## Washy (19 Aug 2013)

Arctic


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Aug 2013)

Antarctic


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Aug 2013)

Penguin


----------



## MeanJean (20 Aug 2013)

Monkey (suit)


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Aug 2013)

Funky


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (20 Aug 2013)

chicken


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Aug 2013)

BaLLS


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2013)

(to the) wall


----------



## eurowing (21 Aug 2013)

Brick


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Aug 2013)

paver


----------



## eurowing (21 Aug 2013)

grader


----------



## MeanJean (21 Aug 2013)

Dozer


----------



## estoguy (21 Aug 2013)

Sleepy


----------



## krustyrl (22 Aug 2013)

Head


----------



## eurowing (22 Aug 2013)

Gasket.  Not normally my first thought....  but, I need to replace one on my bike.   :-\


----------



## MeanJean (22 Aug 2013)

Can (As in Gasket in a Can, not recommended for fixing your bike.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2013)

kick


----------



## MeanJean (22 Aug 2013)

punt


----------



## krustyrl (22 Aug 2013)

bunt


----------



## Cbbmtt (22 Aug 2013)

munt


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Aug 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> munt



derogatory


----------



## Teflon (22 Aug 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> derogatory



comment


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Aug 2013)

Teflon said:
			
		

> comment



insightful


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> insightful


perspicacious


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (22 Aug 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> perspicacious



Hogwarts


----------



## eurowing (23 Aug 2013)

School


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2013)

Institution


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Aug 2013)

Mental


----------



## eurowing (23 Aug 2013)

Health


----------



## SMG III (28 Aug 2013)

apple


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 Aug 2013)

Adam


----------



## krustyrl (28 Aug 2013)

12


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2013)

dozen


----------



## Beamos (29 Aug 2013)

donuts


----------



## eurowing (29 Aug 2013)

Doughnuts


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (29 Aug 2013)

fritters


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Aug 2013)

Pastry


----------



## eurowing (30 Aug 2013)

Chef


----------



## krustyrl (30 Aug 2013)

Iron


----------



## Jacky Tar (30 Aug 2013)

Man


----------



## Cbbmtt (30 Aug 2013)

mission


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (30 Aug 2013)

mars


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2013)

bar


----------



## Cbbmtt (30 Aug 2013)

star


----------



## Jacky Tar (30 Aug 2013)

-let


----------



## Cbbmtt (30 Aug 2013)

rent


----------



## cupper (30 Aug 2013)

lease


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (30 Aug 2013)

mortgage


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 Aug 2013)

Chattel


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Aug 2013)

Property


----------



## cupper (31 Aug 2013)

rights


----------



## eurowing (31 Aug 2013)

Animal


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Aug 2013)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Animal



Magnetism


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Aug 2013)

Field.


----------



## krustyrl (31 Aug 2013)

Air


----------



## missing1 (31 Aug 2013)

head


----------



## SMG III (31 Aug 2013)

penis


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2013)

small



 >


----------



## observor 69 (1 Sep 2013)

size


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Sep 2013)

King


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2013)

joker


----------



## SMG III (4 Sep 2013)

penguin


----------



## myself.only (4 Sep 2013)

tuxedo


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (4 Sep 2013)

divorce


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 Sep 2013)

broke.


----------



## SMG III (4 Sep 2013)

mountain


----------



## krustyrl (4 Sep 2013)

dew


----------



## cupper (4 Sep 2013)

drop


----------



## krustyrl (4 Sep 2013)

Inn


----------



## Sigs Pig (4 Sep 2013)

Holiday


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (6 Sep 2013)

pay


----------



## Jacky Tar (6 Sep 2013)

mess-up


----------



## Cbbmtt (6 Sep 2013)

bieber


----------



## krustyrl (6 Sep 2013)

noise


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Sep 2013)

pollution


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Sep 2013)

Hamilton


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2013)

Ti-Cats


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2013)

Pigskin (Pete)


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2013)

Pig-pen


----------



## SMG III (8 Sep 2013)

Linus


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (9 Sep 2013)

Snoopy


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (9 Sep 2013)

Beagle.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Sep 2013)

Galapagos


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2013)

Turtle


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Sep 2013)

head


----------



## Jacky Tar (9 Sep 2013)

case


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Sep 2013)

lawyer


----------



## SMG III (9 Sep 2013)

book


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Sep 2013)

Arrest


----------



## cupper (9 Sep 2013)

development


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Sep 2013)

force


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2013)

Reduction


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Sep 2013)

mammaplasty


----------



## SMG III (10 Sep 2013)

cookie..?


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Sep 2013)

Oreo


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2013)

milk


----------



## missing1 (10 Sep 2013)

mothers


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Sep 2013)

milf


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Sep 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> milf



disgusting


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Sep 2013)

Toilet


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2013)

seat


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (11 Sep 2013)

desk


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Sep 2013)

Job


----------



## cupper (11 Sep 2013)

Shove (it)

Not what I wanted to post.


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2013)

push


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (12 Sep 2013)

pull


----------



## krustyrl (12 Sep 2013)

tug


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Sep 2013)

Boat


----------



## estoguy (13 Sep 2013)

Float


----------



## Jacky Tar (13 Sep 2013)

Goat


----------



## krustyrl (13 Sep 2013)

rodeo


----------



## missing1 (13 Sep 2013)

clown


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2013)

shoes


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Sep 2013)

Blue-suede


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Sep 2013)

Couch


----------



## mkil (16 Sep 2013)

potato


----------



## myself.only (16 Sep 2013)

famine


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Sep 2013)

rats


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (16 Sep 2013)

cheese


----------



## krustyrl (16 Sep 2013)

grilled     (mmmm grilled cheese sangy... {Homer Simpson})


----------



## cupper (16 Sep 2013)

shrimp


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Sep 2013)

Cocktail


----------



## SMG III (17 Sep 2013)

cherry


----------



## Cui (17 Sep 2013)

pop


----------



## krustyrl (17 Sep 2013)

quiz


----------



## mkil (17 Sep 2013)

score


----------



## Cbbmtt (17 Sep 2013)

bar


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Sep 2013)

Tab.


----------



## SMG III (17 Sep 2013)

Floyd ("Tab" Talbert, Band of Brothers)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2013)

(R.) Turbo


----------



## GreenMarine (17 Sep 2013)

Gas


----------



## mkil (17 Sep 2013)

turkey


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (17 Sep 2013)

stuffing


----------



## SoldierInAYear (17 Sep 2013)

holiday


----------



## cupper (17 Sep 2013)

Friday (can't wait)


----------



## mkil (18 Sep 2013)

Black


----------



## SoldierInAYear (18 Sep 2013)

Death


----------



## krustyrl (18 Sep 2013)

Tech


----------



## mkil (19 Sep 2013)

diploma


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Sep 2013)

useless


----------



## mkil (19 Sep 2013)

diet-water


----------



## eurowing (20 Sep 2013)

gimmick


----------



## bolshoi (20 Sep 2013)

suckers


----------



## eurowing (20 Sep 2013)

pseudoscience


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Sep 2013)

scientist


----------



## GreenMarine (20 Sep 2013)

Geek


----------



## krustyrl (21 Sep 2013)

squad


----------



## mkil (22 Sep 2013)

cheerleaders


----------



## AKa (23 Sep 2013)

Fluffy


----------



## eurowing (23 Sep 2013)

bear


----------



## missing1 (23 Sep 2013)

paw


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Sep 2013)

Maw


----------



## cupper (23 Sep 2013)

Deuce


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2013)

Half


----------



## bolshoi (24 Sep 2013)

Whole


----------



## Cbbmtt (24 Sep 2013)

Milk


----------



## GreenMarine (24 Sep 2013)

Hooters


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2013)

owls   :


----------



## cupper (24 Sep 2013)

Hogwarts


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Sep 2013)

Voldemort


----------



## cupper (24 Sep 2013)

Shhhhh!


----------



## krustyrl (24 Sep 2013)

Hush


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Sep 2013)

Puppies.


----------



## mkil (25 Sep 2013)

piss


----------



## cupper (25 Sep 2013)

tank


----------



## eurowing (26 Sep 2013)

Aquarium


----------



## Cbbmtt (26 Sep 2013)

Gallon


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Sep 2013)

Pint


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Sep 2013)

Glass.


----------



## Xcalibar (27 Sep 2013)

Jaw


----------



## krustyrl (27 Sep 2013)

Moose


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Sep 2013)

Chocolate


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Sep 2013)

Factory


----------



## GnyHwy (27 Sep 2013)

settings


----------



## GPComd (28 Sep 2013)

Windows


----------



## eurowing (28 Sep 2013)

system


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Sep 2013)

Down.


----------



## eurowing (30 Sep 2013)

Town


----------



## krustyrl (30 Sep 2013)

Village


----------



## bolshoi (30 Sep 2013)

idiot


----------



## krustyrl (30 Sep 2013)

Stick


----------



## missing1 (30 Sep 2013)

shift


----------



## GPComd (30 Sep 2013)

gears


----------



## Cbbmtt (30 Sep 2013)

Grind


----------



## krustyrl (30 Sep 2013)

Teeth


----------



## Cbbmtt (1 Oct 2013)

gingivitis


----------



## cupper (1 Oct 2013)

Listerine


----------



## krustyrl (2 Oct 2013)

shooters


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2013)

Jello


----------



## GreenMarine (3 Oct 2013)

pudding


----------



## estoguy (3 Oct 2013)

pops


----------



## krustyrl (3 Oct 2013)

Boston


----------



## cupper (3 Oct 2013)

Creme


----------



## MeanJean (4 Oct 2013)

Krispy


----------



## myself.only (4 Oct 2013)

Crunch


----------



## krustyrl (4 Oct 2013)

Cap'n


----------



## GPComd (4 Oct 2013)

Highliner


----------



## missing1 (4 Oct 2013)

fish


----------



## AKa (4 Oct 2013)

Sushi


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (4 Oct 2013)

Wasabi.


----------



## cupper (4 Oct 2013)

peas


----------



## eurowing (6 Oct 2013)

Pod


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Oct 2013)

People


----------



## myself.only (7 Oct 2013)

person


----------



## Pryce (9 Oct 2013)

Suffrage


----------



## estoguy (9 Oct 2013)

women


----------



## eurowing (9 Oct 2013)

drivers


----------



## krustyrl (9 Oct 2013)

Screw


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (9 Oct 2013)

Thread.


----------



## missing1 (9 Oct 2013)

sewing


----------



## runormal (9 Oct 2013)

kit


----------



## dapaterson (9 Oct 2013)

kat


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2013)

alley


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2013)

way


----------



## AKa (10 Oct 2013)

Out


----------



## GreenMarine (10 Oct 2013)

house


----------



## krustyrl (10 Oct 2013)

Poor


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Oct 2013)

Planning.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Oct 2013)

Urban.


----------



## krustyrl (11 Oct 2013)

Cowboy


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2013)

Junkies


----------



## Emilio (12 Oct 2013)

Addiction


----------



## eurowing (14 Oct 2013)

Sadness


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Oct 2013)

Sorrow


----------



## Cui (14 Oct 2013)

despair


----------



## GPComd (14 Oct 2013)

Wainwright


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Oct 2013)

Bridget......................................the Midget

(for the old timers out there)


----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Bridget......................................the Midget
> 
> (for the old timers out there)



Wainwright ....................................Hotel


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2013)

Crowbar


----------



## eurowing (16 Oct 2013)

Hotel


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Oct 2013)

Room


----------



## GPComd (16 Oct 2013)

Romper


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Oct 2013)

Stomper


----------



## cupper (16 Oct 2013)

Bomper


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Oct 2013)

Boo


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2013)

Radley


----------



## cupper (18 Oct 2013)

Scout


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Oct 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Scout



LeapFrog (those with younguns, or who are close to them might understand why this is the first thing that came to mind...)


----------



## estoguy (22 Oct 2013)

Ribbit


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

Prince


----------



## Cui (22 Oct 2013)

charming


----------



## nn1988 (22 Oct 2013)

personality


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

Flamboyant


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (22 Oct 2013)

Peacock.


----------



## Emilio (22 Oct 2013)

Bird


----------



## cupper (22 Oct 2013)

dance


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

Touchdown


----------



## krustyrl (23 Oct 2013)

Points


----------



## MeanJean (23 Oct 2013)

Mil


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Oct 2013)

Centipede


----------



## GreenMarine (23 Oct 2013)

Human


----------



## cupper (23 Oct 2013)

iPad


----------



## Goose15 (23 Oct 2013)

South


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Oct 2013)

Park.


----------



## Goose15 (24 Oct 2013)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:
			
		

> Park.



Haha! That's what I was thinking of but it's a single word association so I couldn't put the Park


----------



## krustyrl (24 Oct 2013)

(park)  Warden


----------



## nn1988 (24 Oct 2013)

Prison


----------



## estoguy (25 Oct 2013)

Cell


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2013)

amoeba


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Oct 2013)

Water.


----------



## missing1 (25 Oct 2013)

scotch


----------



## cupper (25 Oct 2013)

Butter


----------



## Goose15 (27 Oct 2013)

Grounded


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Oct 2013)

Teenager.


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2013)

Trouble


----------



## nn1988 (27 Oct 2013)

Shooter


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Oct 2013)

Lone


----------



## GPComd (27 Oct 2013)

Star


----------



## x_para76 (27 Oct 2013)

Wars


----------



## Sharp (27 Oct 2013)

Bad


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2013)

Breaking


----------



## glahaye (28 Oct 2013)

Up


----------



## AKa (28 Oct 2013)

Down


----------



## Goose15 (28 Oct 2013)

Under


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 Oct 2013)

siege


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Oct 2013)

Tower


----------



## nn1988 (28 Oct 2013)

Twin


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 Oct 2013)

schwarzenegger


----------



## krustyrl (28 Oct 2013)

steroids


----------



## nn1988 (29 Oct 2013)

Hormones


----------



## x_para76 (29 Oct 2013)

Raging


----------



## cupper (29 Oct 2013)

Bull


----------



## Goose15 (29 Oct 2013)

Honkey


----------



## Cui (30 Oct 2013)

dory


----------



## cupper (30 Oct 2013)

fishing


----------



## eurowing (31 Oct 2013)

boat


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Oct 2013)

Ship


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Oct 2013)

Shape


----------



## x_para76 (31 Oct 2013)

In


----------



## Cbbmtt (31 Oct 2013)

trouble


----------



## AKa (31 Oct 2013)

Double


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2013)

bubble  







Happy Halloween!


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Oct 2013)

Pink


----------



## nn1988 (31 Oct 2013)

Panther


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2013)

Cougar


----------



## Goose15 (31 Oct 2013)

Girlfriend


----------



## Cbbmtt (1 Nov 2013)

Spouse


----------



## AKa (1 Nov 2013)

Home


----------



## krustyrl (1 Nov 2013)

page


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2013)

boy


----------



## nn1988 (1 Nov 2013)

hood


----------



## Cbbmtt (1 Nov 2013)

rat


----------



## myself.only (1 Nov 2013)

trap


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Nov 2013)

Door.


----------



## eurowing (1 Nov 2013)

Portal


----------



## Emilio (1 Nov 2013)

Science


----------



## cupper (2 Nov 2013)

fiction


----------



## Stuff (2 Nov 2013)

lightsabers


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Nov 2013)

bayonet


----------



## x_para76 (2 Nov 2013)

Charge


----------



## nn1988 (2 Nov 2013)

electric


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2013)

chair


----------



## Emilio (2 Nov 2013)

Legs


----------



## x_para76 (2 Nov 2013)

Dog


----------



## Emilio (2 Nov 2013)

Fish


----------



## krustyrl (2 Nov 2013)

Smell


----------



## Goose15 (3 Nov 2013)

Wonky


----------



## Stuff (3 Nov 2013)

odd


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Nov 2013)

fellow


----------



## nn1988 (3 Nov 2013)

ship


----------



## x_para76 (3 Nov 2013)

Courier


----------



## krustyrl (3 Nov 2013)

bike


----------



## cupper (3 Nov 2013)

Anarchy (Sons of)


----------



## Cbbmtt (4 Nov 2013)

revolution


----------



## x_para76 (4 Nov 2013)

American


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2013)

graffiti


----------



## cupper (4 Nov 2013)

T-Bird


----------



## Cbbmtt (5 Nov 2013)

Phoenix


----------



## x_para76 (5 Nov 2013)

Camp


----------



## dapaterson (5 Nov 2013)

summer


----------



## Stuff (5 Nov 2013)

heat


----------



## cupper (5 Nov 2013)

fuzz


----------



## nn1988 (5 Nov 2013)

ball


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Nov 2013)

Formal


----------



## trigger324 (6 Nov 2013)

event


----------



## Cbbmtt (6 Nov 2013)

Apocalypse


----------



## cupper (6 Nov 2013)

then


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Nov 2013)

Now


----------



## Stuff (6 Nov 2013)

terminate


----------



## nn1988 (7 Nov 2013)

agreement


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2013)

deal


----------



## x_para76 (7 Nov 2013)

Bob Barker


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2013)

showcase


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2013)

Bid


----------



## cupper (7 Nov 2013)

design


----------



## marinemech (7 Nov 2013)

destroy


----------



## Stuff (7 Nov 2013)

distraught


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Nov 2013)

Miffed


----------



## GreenMarine (8 Nov 2013)

MILF


----------



## cupper (8 Nov 2013)

milk


----------



## nn1988 (8 Nov 2013)

shake


----------



## x_para76 (8 Nov 2013)

Rattle n roll


----------



## marinemech (8 Nov 2013)

Ford


----------



## Jed (8 Nov 2013)

Fairlane


----------



## Goose15 (9 Nov 2013)

Circus


----------



## x_para76 (9 Nov 2013)

Clown


----------



## Stuff (9 Nov 2013)

Arse


----------



## krustyrl (9 Nov 2013)

Hole


----------



## nn1988 (10 Nov 2013)

Worm


----------



## Stuff (10 Nov 2013)

Funky


----------



## Goose15 (10 Nov 2013)

Town


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Nov 2013)

streets


----------



## Delaney1986 (10 Nov 2013)

walker


----------



## x_para76 (10 Nov 2013)

Zombie


----------



## Emilio (11 Nov 2013)

Dead


----------



## cupper (11 Nov 2013)

Reckoning


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

Judgment


----------



## Dou You (12 Nov 2013)

Day


----------



## AKa (12 Nov 2013)

Light


----------



## cupper (12 Nov 2013)

Horse


----------



## bridges (12 Nov 2013)

desert


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Nov 2013)

Camel


----------



## nn1988 (12 Nov 2013)

toe


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

ERR said:
			
		

> toe


 I was waiting for somoene to post that.  

Foot


----------



## krustyrl (12 Nov 2013)

Long


----------



## Emilio (13 Nov 2013)

Sandwich


----------



## Stuff (13 Nov 2013)

Earl


----------



## krustyrl (13 Nov 2013)

Grey


----------



## my72jeep (13 Nov 2013)

Simco


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2013)

Foresters


----------



## cupper (14 Nov 2013)

Shriners


----------



## krustyrl (15 Nov 2013)

Mini-bike


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Nov 2013)

mini-bar


----------



## Goose15 (15 Nov 2013)

Shot


----------



## AKa (15 Nov 2013)

Over


----------



## nn1988 (15 Nov 2013)

kill


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Nov 2013)

joy


----------



## x_para76 (16 Nov 2013)

Comfort


----------



## Goose15 (16 Nov 2013)

Mother


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Nov 2013)

Danzig


----------



## x_para76 (16 Nov 2013)

Misfits


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Nov 2013)

Gable (Clark)


----------



## AKa (18 Nov 2013)

Vivien (Leigh)


----------



## CombatDoc (18 Nov 2013)

Jamie (Lee Curtis)

Edited due to update error.


----------



## apride58 (18 Nov 2013)

Farr


----------



## cupper (18 Nov 2013)

Toledo


----------



## nn1988 (18 Nov 2013)

Citadel


----------



## dapaterson (18 Nov 2013)

Halifax


----------



## eurowing (19 Nov 2013)

Bomber


----------



## my72jeep (19 Nov 2013)

Command


----------



## x_para76 (19 Nov 2013)

Control


----------



## krustyrl (19 Nov 2013)

Agent.     (Maxwell Smart)


----------



## AKa (19 Nov 2013)

Orange


----------



## Emilio (19 Nov 2013)

Banana


----------



## x_para76 (19 Nov 2013)

Boat


----------



## marinemech (19 Nov 2013)

Titanic


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

inequality

_aristocracy vs the poor_


----------



## nn1988 (20 Nov 2013)

Gender


----------



## Wallys28 (20 Nov 2013)

Male


----------



## krustyrl (20 Nov 2013)

Mail


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2013)

Globe


----------



## CombatDoc (20 Nov 2013)

Trotter


----------



## Emilio (20 Nov 2013)

Otter


----------



## cupper (20 Nov 2013)

box


----------



## apride58 (22 Nov 2013)

Crate


----------



## nn1988 (22 Nov 2013)

ring


----------



## ComDvr13 (22 Nov 2013)

Chili


----------



## justsomeotherguy (22 Nov 2013)

Pepper


----------



## marinemech (22 Nov 2013)

Potts (Ironman Series)


----------



## justsomeotherguy (22 Nov 2013)

lol

Pans


----------



## krustyrl (23 Nov 2013)

Pizza


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2013)

hut


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Nov 2013)

Jabba (the hutt)


----------



## marinemech (23 Nov 2013)

Hans


----------



## CombatDoc (23 Nov 2013)

Solo


----------



## cupper (23 Nov 2013)

duo


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2013)

Dynamic


----------



## apride58 (24 Nov 2013)

Strong


----------



## SMG III (24 Nov 2013)

Hercules


----------



## krustyrl (24 Nov 2013)

ring


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2013)

cycle


----------



## nn1988 (24 Nov 2013)

Motor


----------



## Wallys28 (24 Nov 2013)

Boat


----------



## cupper (24 Nov 2013)

drinks


----------



## x_para76 (24 Nov 2013)

Denver


----------



## Wallys28 (24 Nov 2013)

Broncos


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Nov 2013)

football


----------



## Emilio (25 Nov 2013)

Soccer


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Nov 2013)

Drama


----------



## SMG III (25 Nov 2013)

Llama


----------



## flatlander13 (25 Nov 2013)

Farm


----------



## AKa (25 Nov 2013)

boy


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Nov 2013)

lad


----------



## Sharp (25 Nov 2013)

There are a lot of these threads across thousands of forums. I realize it's a surefire way to boost your post count without getting in trouble.

To go along with the topic...

Child.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2013)

Sharp said:
			
		

> There are a lot of these threads across thousands of forums. I realize it's a surefire way to boost your post count without getting in trouble.
> 
> To go along with the topic...
> 
> Child.



All Posts in the RADIO CHATTER threads DO NOT COUNT against your POST COUNT.

Sorry.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2013)

Sharp said:
			
		

> Child.


rearing


----------



## Sharp (25 Nov 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> rearing



Made me giggle a bit.

Reverse.


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2013)

Psychology


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2013)

para


----------



## Emilio (25 Nov 2013)

trooper


----------



## krustyrl (25 Nov 2013)

State


----------



## Goose15 (25 Nov 2013)

College


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2013)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Emilio (25 Nov 2013)

avenue


----------



## apride58 (26 Nov 2013)

Street


----------



## cupper (26 Nov 2013)

hockey


----------



## nn1988 (27 Nov 2013)

Night


----------



## Goose15 (27 Nov 2013)

Rider


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2013)

Bareback


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Nov 2013)

Fullback


----------



## AKa (27 Nov 2013)

Halfback


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

Quarterback


----------



## cupper (27 Nov 2013)

bust


----------



## nn1988 (27 Nov 2013)

Blackjack


----------



## x_para76 (28 Nov 2013)

Dealer


----------



## KerryBlue (29 Nov 2013)

Rob Ford


----------



## cupper (29 Nov 2013)

Comedy


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Nov 2013)

troupe


----------



## x_para76 (29 Nov 2013)

Squadron


----------



## estoguy (30 Nov 2013)

Pilots  :jet:


----------



## SMG III (30 Nov 2013)

:jet:

Jet


----------



## AC 011 (30 Nov 2013)

plane


----------



## krustyrl (30 Nov 2013)

Tarmac


----------



## ComDvr13 (1 Dec 2013)

Oil sands


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Dec 2013)

Barrel


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

Lid


----------



## SMG III (1 Dec 2013)

ammo


----------



## missing1 (1 Dec 2013)

belt


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

Buckle


----------



## KerryBlue (1 Dec 2013)

down


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Dec 2013)

Up


----------



## x_para76 (1 Dec 2013)

Sky


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

Blue


----------



## nn1988 (1 Dec 2013)

Jays


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Dec 2013)

Bird


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

Eagle


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Dec 2013)

Egg


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

Fried


----------



## SMG III (1 Dec 2013)

worms  (How To Eat Fried Worms, kids movie)


----------



## eurowing (1 Dec 2013)

Mushroom


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Dec 2013)

Soap


----------



## TKelite (1 Dec 2013)

Bath


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Dec 2013)

Lol I ment "soup"


----------



## krustyrl (1 Dec 2013)

Spoon


----------



## KerryBlue (2 Dec 2013)

ice cream


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Cold


----------



## marinemech (2 Dec 2013)

Russia


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Accents


----------



## SMG III (2 Dec 2013)

French


----------



## ComDvr13 (2 Dec 2013)

cheese curds


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Dec 2013)

squeaky

Reminder - "Here we go...*one word*, and one word at a time ONLY-hope this catches on..." - OP

ME


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Lol "French cheese curds"???


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Wheel


----------



## armyrules (2 Dec 2013)

Rim


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Basketball


----------



## SMG III (2 Dec 2013)

Canada (invented by James Naismith)


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Good one!


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Hockey


----------



## SMG III (2 Dec 2013)

Oh how typical


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Sure <--- associated your 3 words with one


----------



## armyrules (2 Dec 2013)

Flag


----------



## SMG III (2 Dec 2013)

Leaf


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Maple


----------



## SMG III (2 Dec 2013)

Syrup


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Sugar


----------



## ComDvr13 (2 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Lol "French cheese curds"???



Poutine bro, like, squeaky cheese curds.. Poutine is French...for mushy mess haha!


----------



## ComDvr13 (2 Dec 2013)

Mama


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Haha


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Family


----------



## TKelite (3 Dec 2013)

Dog


----------



## cupper (3 Dec 2013)

Companion


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Comfort


----------



## SMG III (3 Dec 2013)

Brick (I don't know why)


----------



## krustyrl (3 Dec 2013)

Mortar


----------



## nn1988 (3 Dec 2013)

Crack


----------



## Cui (3 Dec 2013)

cocaine


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Drug


----------



## ComDvr13 (3 Dec 2013)

woodstock


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Party


----------



## marinemech (3 Dec 2013)

Rock anthem


----------



## ComDvr13 (3 Dec 2013)

epic


----------



## Cat (3 Dec 2013)

Adventure


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Excitment


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Amusement


----------



## SMG III (4 Dec 2013)

Children


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Devilish


----------



## GreenMarine (4 Dec 2013)

Cake


----------



## ComDvr13 (4 Dec 2013)

Meatloaf!


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Yum!


----------



## ComDvr13 (4 Dec 2013)

Yam


----------



## SMG III (4 Dec 2013)

Octopus


----------



## Wallys28 (4 Dec 2013)

Detroit


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Automotive


----------



## cupper (4 Dec 2013)

locomotive


----------



## krustyrl (4 Dec 2013)

Steam


----------



## SMG III (4 Dec 2013)

Games


----------



## x_para76 (5 Dec 2013)

Video


----------



## krustyrl (5 Dec 2013)

Replay


----------



## mrjasonc (5 Dec 2013)

Confirmation


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Dec 2013)

waiting


----------



## Cui (5 Dec 2013)

watching


----------



## ComDvr13 (5 Dec 2013)

Diptera

http://bit.ly/1dTq75u


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

Dinosaur


----------



## mrjasonc (6 Dec 2013)

Ancient


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2013)

old


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

veteran


----------



## estoguy (6 Dec 2013)

honour


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Dec 2013)

Award


----------



## ComDvr13 (6 Dec 2013)

psychiatric


----------



## cupper (6 Dec 2013)

ward


----------



## vivelespatates (6 Dec 2013)

table


----------



## krustyrl (7 Dec 2013)

Dance


----------



## ComDvr13 (7 Dec 2013)

gypsy


----------



## mrjasonc (7 Dec 2013)

Jingle


----------



## apride58 (7 Dec 2013)

Bells


----------



## mrjasonc (8 Dec 2013)

Memphis (As in Memphis Bell)


----------



## SMG III (8 Dec 2013)

Love


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2013)

Lust


----------



## Cui (8 Dec 2013)

passion


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Dec 2013)

fruit


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Dec 2013)

Fly


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2013)

(by) .....Wire


----------



## nn1988 (8 Dec 2013)

tap


----------



## SMG III (8 Dec 2013)

laid


----------



## cupper (8 Dec 2013)

rest


----------



## krustyrl (8 Dec 2013)

easy


----------



## Black Watch (9 Dec 2013)

sleesy


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Dec 2013)

Lohan


----------



## flatlander13 (9 Dec 2013)

Rehab


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Dec 2013)

Winehouse.


----------



## MeanJean (10 Dec 2013)

Cellar


----------



## mrjasonc (11 Dec 2013)

Dungy


----------



## SMG III (11 Dec 2013)

Castle.


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Dec 2013)

keep


----------



## Marchog (11 Dec 2013)

Dungeon.


----------



## mrjasonc (11 Dec 2013)

Captive


----------



## krustyrl (11 Dec 2013)

Audience


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Dec 2013)

Spectators


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Dec 2013)

Watcher


----------



## x_para76 (13 Dec 2013)

Spotter


----------



## ComDvr13 (13 Dec 2013)

Sniper


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Dec 2013)

Hide.


----------



## armyvern (14 Dec 2013)

camouflage


----------



## observor 69 (14 Dec 2013)

disruptive


----------



## cupper (14 Dec 2013)

weather


----------



## nn1988 (14 Dec 2013)

network


----------



## krustyrl (14 Dec 2013)

channel


----------



## ComDvr13 (14 Dec 2013)

Trench


----------



## MeanJean (14 Dec 2013)

Broom

(gotta love the Tommy Gun)


----------



## krustyrl (14 Dec 2013)

Scotch     (allergies big time to that Scotch Broom bush)


----------



## SMG III (15 Dec 2013)

Lewis 

(Capt. Nixon, Band of Brothers)


----------



## KerryBlue (15 Dec 2013)

Gun


----------



## Cui (15 Dec 2013)

loaded


----------



## krustyrl (15 Dec 2013)

Question


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Dec 2013)

Period.


----------



## nn1988 (16 Dec 2013)

Cramps


----------



## mrjasonc (17 Dec 2013)

Moody


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Dec 2013)

Blues.


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Dec 2013)

Brothers


----------



## SMG III (18 Dec 2013)

Band


----------



## GreenMarine (19 Dec 2013)

Camp


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Dec 2013)

Axe


----------



## cupper (19 Dec 2013)

Guitar


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Dec 2013)

Man


----------



## Wallys28 (19 Dec 2013)

Beast


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Dec 2013)

Hairy


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Dec 2013)

Clam ;D


----------



## Wallys28 (20 Dec 2013)

Diver


----------



## ComDvr13 (20 Dec 2013)

what


----------



## cjette1 (21 Dec 2013)

who


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Dec 2013)

Doctor.


----------



## Yrys (21 Dec 2013)

Who

(Sorry, it's because of the movie... )


----------



## krustyrl (21 Dec 2013)

Guess


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Dec 2013)

watches


----------



## krustyrl (21 Dec 2013)

timer


----------



## mrjasonc (23 Dec 2013)

Stop


----------



## SMG III (23 Dec 2013)

Hammer


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2013)

Christmas


----------



## Wallys28 (23 Dec 2013)

Tree


----------



## dapaterson (23 Dec 2013)

Fall


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Dec 2013)

leaves


----------



## mrjasonc (25 Dec 2013)

Branch


----------



## apride58 (26 Dec 2013)

Arm


----------



## nn1988 (26 Dec 2013)

Side


----------



## krustyrl (26 Dec 2013)

bar


----------



## mrjasonc (26 Dec 2013)

Drink


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Dec 2013)

Toast.


----------



## mrjasonc (27 Dec 2013)

Charcoal


----------



## krustyrl (27 Dec 2013)

gift     (Christmas)     :christmas happy:


----------



## apride58 (28 Dec 2013)

Present    :christmas happy:


----------



## mrjasonc (28 Dec 2013)

Box


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (29 Dec 2013)

Pack.


----------



## flatlander13 (29 Dec 2013)

Vacation


----------



## Wallys28 (29 Dec 2013)

Day


----------



## nn1988 (29 Dec 2013)

Boxing


----------



## Brandonfw (29 Dec 2013)

Gloves


----------



## mrjasonc (29 Dec 2013)

Jab


----------



## Brandonfw (29 Dec 2013)

Bleed


----------



## Pryce (29 Dec 2013)

Printing


----------



## mrjasonc (29 Dec 2013)

Cursive


----------



## 171292 (30 Dec 2013)

Classy.


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Dec 2013)

Lady


----------



## krustyrl (30 Dec 2013)

(...and the )    Tramp


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2013)

Stamp


----------



## Brandonfw (30 Dec 2013)

Glue


----------



## Wallys28 (30 Dec 2013)

Stick


----------



## apride58 (30 Dec 2013)

Puck


----------



## Wallys28 (30 Dec 2013)

Hockey


----------



## Brandonfw (30 Dec 2013)

Ice


----------



## mrjasonc (30 Dec 2013)

Broke


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (31 Dec 2013)

Tapped.


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Dec 2013)

Out


----------



## cupper (31 Dec 2013)

Closet


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2013)

Water (Closet)


----------



## Brandonfw (31 Dec 2013)

Faucet


----------



## nn1988 (1 Jan 2014)

Leaky


----------



## apride58 (1 Jan 2014)

Dripping


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Jan 2014)

Penicillin


----------



## CFR FCS (1 Jan 2014)

Medication


----------



## flatlander13 (1 Jan 2014)

Science


----------



## krustyrl (1 Jan 2014)

Blinded ... ( me with...)


----------



## Brandonfw (1 Jan 2014)

Surgery


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (2 Jan 2014)

Operation.


----------



## apride58 (2 Jan 2014)

Knees... :crybaby:


----------



## missing1 (2 Jan 2014)

(medical) discharge


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Jan 2014)

Sorry guy tapatalk loaded an old page. So "infection"


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jan 2014)

drip


----------



## nn1988 (2 Jan 2014)

nasal


----------



## Cbbmtt (3 Jan 2014)

booger


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jan 2014)

Ghostbusters


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Jan 2014)

Slimmer


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jan 2014)

Ectoplasmic


----------



## flatlander13 (4 Jan 2014)

cell


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Jan 2014)

Organism


----------



## Biohazardxj (4 Jan 2014)

biology


----------



## SMG III (5 Jan 2014)

Chemistry


----------



## mrjasonc (6 Jan 2014)

Relationship


----------



## Brandonfw (6 Jan 2014)

Broke  ;D


----------



## Wallys28 (6 Jan 2014)

Ford


----------



## Cbbmtt (6 Jan 2014)

Tough


----------



## tmang (6 Jan 2014)

Life


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jan 2014)

jacket


----------



## mrjasonc (6 Jan 2014)

Yellow


----------



## Wallys28 (6 Jan 2014)

Bus


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2014)

short (bus)


----------



## Brandonfw (6 Jan 2014)

midget


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jan 2014)

Bridget


----------



## Cbbmtt (7 Jan 2014)

Jones


----------



## Brandonfw (7 Jan 2014)

Indiana


----------



## tmang (7 Jan 2014)

States


----------



## mrjasonc (8 Jan 2014)

Fifty


----------



## Brandonfw (8 Jan 2014)

Division


----------



## SMG III (9 Jan 2014)

Platoon


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jan 2014)

Dafoe


----------



## Cbbmtt (9 Jan 2014)

Daffy


----------



## mrjasonc (9 Jan 2014)

Duck


----------



## Brandonfw (9 Jan 2014)

Gun


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2014)

Run


----------



## mrjasonc (10 Jan 2014)

Cardiovascular


----------



## Brandonfw (10 Jan 2014)

Health


----------



## SMG III (10 Jan 2014)

Red


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2014)

Ginger


----------



## Brandonfw (10 Jan 2014)

Snap


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jan 2014)

Crackle


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Jan 2014)

Fire.


----------



## Cbbmtt (10 Jan 2014)

starter


----------



## Teflon (10 Jan 2014)

pistol


----------



## krustyrl (10 Jan 2014)

whipped


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Jan 2014)

cream.


----------



## Wallys28 (10 Jan 2014)

Cheese


----------



## mrjasonc (12 Jan 2014)

Swiss


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2014)

yodel


----------



## Cbbmtt (13 Jan 2014)

Echo


----------



## amills990 (13 Jan 2014)

Foxtrot


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Jan 2014)

Uniform


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jan 2014)

Same


----------



## krustyrl (13 Jan 2014)

Shame


----------



## mrjasonc (14 Jan 2014)

Humble


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Jan 2014)

Pie.


----------



## Brandonfw (14 Jan 2014)

Apple


----------



## SMG III (14 Jan 2014)

Laptop


----------



## mrjasonc (14 Jan 2014)

Cracked


----------



## Brandonfw (14 Jan 2014)

Broken


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Jan 2014)

arrow


----------



## Black Watch (15 Jan 2014)

native


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Jan 2014)

Land.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jan 2014)

Rover.


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Jan 2014)

pooch


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2014)

fornicating (the pooch)


----------



## SMG III (16 Jan 2014)

D:

Stork


----------



## Brandonfw (17 Jan 2014)

Baby


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Jan 2014)

Bath.


----------



## krustyrl (17 Jan 2014)

water


----------



## Teflon (17 Jan 2014)

bottle


----------



## mrjasonc (17 Jan 2014)

Holder


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2014)

place


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2014)

market(place)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2014)

(Market) Garden


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2014)

Marvin (garden)s


----------



## Brandonfw (17 Jan 2014)

MONOPOLY!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (17 Jan 2014)

Game.


----------



## Brandonfw (18 Jan 2014)

Over (game over)


----------



## SMG III (18 Jan 2014)

((operation) over)    lord


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jan 2014)

Voldemort


----------



## Cbbmtt (20 Jan 2014)

Potter


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Jan 2014)

wheel


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jan 2014)

House


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2014)

(House), M.D.


----------



## mkil (22 Jan 2014)

lupus


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2014)

mkil said:
			
		

> lupus



/off topic

It's never lupus......

 ;D

/on topic


----------



## Brandonfw (23 Jan 2014)

Disease.

/off topic
I had to do some research for that one XD
/on topic


----------



## GreenMarine (23 Jan 2014)

lies


----------



## Lightguns (23 Jan 2014)

media


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2014)

multi


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Jan 2014)

Tool


----------



## eurowing (24 Jan 2014)

Shed


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 Jan 2014)

Boat.


----------



## Pryce (24 Jan 2014)

Titanic


----------



## SMG III (24 Jan 2014)

DiCaprio


----------



## x_para76 (25 Jan 2014)

Wolf


----------



## missing1 (25 Jan 2014)

pack


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jan 2014)

Mule


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jan 2014)

Donkey


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (25 Jan 2014)

Burro.


----------



## Brandonfw (25 Jan 2014)

Hermit


----------



## krustyrl (26 Jan 2014)

crab


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jan 2014)

Cake


----------



## mkil (27 Jan 2014)

Pop


----------



## Black Watch (27 Jan 2014)

soda


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Jan 2014)

Club.


----------



## missing1 (27 Jan 2014)

HOUSE


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2014)

Animal (house)


----------



## SMG III (27 Jan 2014)

mammal


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jan 2014)

Mineral


----------



## x_para76 (28 Jan 2014)

Water


----------



## mkil (28 Jan 2014)

liquid


----------



## x_para76 (28 Jan 2014)

Nitrogen


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Jan 2014)

Element.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jan 2014)

Fifth


----------



## mkil (28 Jan 2014)

Estate


----------



## krustyrl (29 Jan 2014)

Will


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Jan 2014)

Rogers


----------



## SMG III (29 Jan 2014)

Neighbourhood


----------



## mkil (29 Jan 2014)

watch


----------



## Goose15 (29 Jan 2014)

Dog


----------



## x_para76 (29 Jan 2014)

Fight


----------



## Goose15 (29 Jan 2014)

Vick


----------



## x_para76 (29 Jan 2014)

Michael


----------



## SMG III (29 Jan 2014)

Jackson


----------



## mkil (30 Jan 2014)

Avery (sorry - I am such a girl on this one)


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jan 2014)

Labels


----------



## Black Watch (30 Jan 2014)

sticky


----------



## missing1 (30 Jan 2014)

buns


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Jan 2014)

Roll.


----------



## Goose15 (30 Jan 2014)

Cinnamon


----------



## x_para76 (30 Jan 2014)

Spice


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Feb 2014)

Girls


----------



## mkil (1 Feb 2014)

cooties


----------



## Goose15 (1 Feb 2014)

Shot


----------



## Brandonfw (2 Feb 2014)

Death


----------



## Black Watch (3 Feb 2014)

note (Deathnote)


----------



## x_para76 (3 Feb 2014)

Pad


----------



## Black Watch (4 Feb 2014)

tampon


----------



## Goose15 (4 Feb 2014)

Commercial


----------



## x_para76 (4 Feb 2014)

Realestate


----------



## SMG III (4 Feb 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Real estate



Yeah, that's 2 words mate.


----------



## Goose15 (4 Feb 2014)

..."mate"

Oz.


----------



## x_para76 (4 Feb 2014)

Wizard


----------



## mkil (4 Feb 2014)

Harry


----------



## cupper (4 Feb 2014)

Windsor


----------



## SMG III (4 Feb 2014)

Detroit


----------



## matthew1786 (5 Feb 2014)

wings


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (5 Feb 2014)

Devil.


----------



## Goose15 (5 Feb 2014)

Jersey


----------



## krustyrl (5 Feb 2014)

Shore (sorry, had to...)


----------



## Black Watch (5 Feb 2014)

beach


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Feb 2014)

Party  :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2014)

animal


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2014)

(animal) muppet


----------



## dapaterson (5 Feb 2014)

movie


----------



## mkil (5 Feb 2014)

dinner


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

Hannibal


----------



## Black Watch (6 Feb 2014)

antique


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2014)

old


----------



## krustyrl (6 Feb 2014)

fart


----------



## Black Watch (6 Feb 2014)

gas


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2014)

petrol


----------



## IRepoCans (6 Feb 2014)

ethanol


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2014)

Fuel


----------



## mkil (6 Feb 2014)

fire


----------



## Goose15 (6 Feb 2014)

Red


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2014)

Bull


----------



## Goose15 (7 Feb 2014)

Gives


----------



## SMG III (7 Feb 2014)

Present


----------



## Brandonfw (7 Feb 2014)

Future


----------



## krustyrl (7 Feb 2014)

Shop


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Feb 2014)

Wife


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Feb 2014)

Beater


----------



## RomanE (10 Feb 2014)

kitchen


----------



## IRepoCans (10 Feb 2014)

Pancake


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Feb 2014)

Waffle


----------



## SMG III (11 Feb 2014)

Syrup


----------



## krustyrl (11 Feb 2014)

Bacon


----------



## Black Watch (11 Feb 2014)

yummy


----------



## IRepoCans (12 Feb 2014)

Guinness


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Feb 2014)

Irish


----------



## krustyrl (12 Feb 2014)

Rovers


----------



## Goose15 (12 Feb 2014)

Moon


----------



## SMG III (12 Feb 2014)

Wolf


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Feb 2014)

Down


----------



## IRepoCans (13 Feb 2014)

Inversion


----------



## Black Watch (13 Feb 2014)

nonsense


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Foolery


----------



## apride58 (22 Feb 2014)

Tom


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2014)

Sawyer


----------



## mkil (23 Feb 2014)

rush


----------



## Goose15 (23 Feb 2014)

Lyndon


----------



## BorisK (23 Feb 2014)

Trevor : (spelling is wrong I know, 'Linden' but that's what popped into my head if it still counts.)


----------



## IRepoCans (23 Feb 2014)

Chiropractor


----------



## Black Watch (25 Feb 2014)

ache


----------



## Sigs Pig (25 Feb 2014)

heart


----------



## Brandonfw (25 Feb 2014)

break


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Feb 2014)

Relax


----------



## dapaterson (27 Feb 2014)

meditate


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Feb 2014)

(my) direction.  (from the song)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Feb 2014)

Compass.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Mar 2014)

Rose


----------



## x_para76 (1 Mar 2014)

Bush


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Mar 2014)

George


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2014)

Carlin


----------



## x_para76 (1 Mar 2014)

Comedian


----------



## IRepoCans (4 Mar 2014)

Lewis


----------



## BorisK (4 Mar 2014)

Black


----------



## dapaterson (4 Mar 2014)

Watch


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2014)

Wrist


----------



## Black Watch (11 Mar 2014)

hand


----------



## BorisK (12 Mar 2014)

Job


----------



## Black Watch (12 Mar 2014)

boss


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Mar 2014)

Hog


----------



## FAL (20 Mar 2014)

Wild


----------



## krustyrl (20 Mar 2014)

Wings  (best wings I've had.!)

http://www.wildwingrestaurants.com/


----------



## Goose15 (20 Mar 2014)

Yummy


----------



## uptheglens (20 Mar 2014)

Dullness


----------



## FAL (20 Mar 2014)

Fulness


----------



## Black Watch (21 Mar 2014)

bold


----------



## Brandonfw (21 Mar 2014)

Italic


----------



## FAL (22 Mar 2014)

slant


----------



## Brandonfw (22 Mar 2014)

Slope


----------



## FAL (22 Mar 2014)

incline


----------



## BorisK (23 Mar 2014)

plane


----------



## mkil (24 Mar 2014)

snake


----------



## Goose15 (24 Mar 2014)

Cards


----------



## bay-93 (24 Mar 2014)

playing


----------



## Black Watch (26 Mar 2014)

losing


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2014)

WINNING!  ;D


----------



## Goose15 (26 Mar 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> WINNING!  ;D



:rofl:


----------



## Sigs Pig (26 Mar 2014)

LOL


----------



## Brandonfw (27 Mar 2014)

Addict

XD


----------



## Black Watch (27 Mar 2014)

rehab


----------



## Goose15 (27 Mar 2014)

Physio


----------



## mkil (30 Mar 2014)

therapy


----------



## bay-93 (1 Apr 2014)

injury


----------



## BorisK (2 Apr 2014)

Nurse!


----------



## IRepoCans (7 Apr 2014)

House


----------



## mrjasonc (20 Apr 2014)

Foundation


----------



## bay-93 (20 Apr 2014)

cosmetics


----------



## Sarah_H (21 Apr 2014)

lipstick


----------



## BorisK (23 Apr 2014)

collar


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Apr 2014)

bone


----------



## mrjasonc (28 Apr 2014)

Marrow


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2014)

Transplant


----------



## Black Watch (29 Apr 2014)

scalpel


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Apr 2014)

Retractors!


----------



## mrjasonc (30 Apr 2014)

Nuclear


----------



## Pryce (6 May 2014)

Fission


----------



## 211RadOp (6 May 2014)

Fusion


----------



## jlv031 (6 May 2014)

Ford


----------



## Sarah_H (6 May 2014)

crack


----------



## BorisK (7 May 2014)

Corn


----------



## 211RadOp (7 May 2014)

Bread


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 May 2014)

Oven.


----------



## Goose15 (10 May 2014)

Cookies  ;D


----------



## MeanJean (12 May 2014)

monster


----------



## 211RadOp (12 May 2014)

Truck


----------



## 211RadOp (30 May 2014)

Stop


----------



## missing1 (30 May 2014)

light


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Jun 2014)

switch


----------



## BorisK (3 Jun 2014)

hit


----------



## Pryce (8 Jun 2014)

Heroin


----------



## krustyrl (16 Jun 2014)

addict


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jun 2014)

User


----------



## missing1 (26 Jun 2014)

friendly


----------



## shawn l (26 Jun 2014)

me


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jun 2014)

Too.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jul 2014)

much


----------



## stayfrosty (8 Jul 2014)

money


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2014)

Green


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Jul 2014)

Eggs


----------



## stayfrosty (9 Jul 2014)

Ham...


(obviously)  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Jul 2014)

Dislike.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Jul 2014)

Aversion.


----------



## armyrules (16 Jul 2014)

loathing


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jul 2014)

Hating


----------



## eurowing (21 Jul 2014)

Depression


----------



## BorisK (21 Jul 2014)

Amygdala


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (22 Jul 2014)

Talk


----------



## eurowing (22 Jul 2014)

Listen


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (28 Jul 2014)

Hear.


----------



## krustyrl (28 Jul 2014)

attentive


----------



## Biohazardxj (28 Jul 2014)

Caring


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jul 2014)

Bearing


----------



## Gunshark (31 Jul 2014)

Bushing


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Jul 2014)

Shaft


----------



## missing1 (31 Jul 2014)

Drive


----------



## Zulopol (31 Jul 2014)

ticket


----------



## BorisK (1 Aug 2014)

Lacrosse 

(I just bought some tickets as a present for someone)


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Aug 2014)

ball


----------



## dapaterson (4 Aug 2014)

Game


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Aug 2014)

Dare.


----------



## blackberet17 (8 Aug 2014)

Truth

If a word is repeated, does that end the game? Like the burning of a GIP?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Aug 2014)

hurts


----------



## Zulopol (9 Aug 2014)

Fire


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (9 Aug 2014)

fighter


----------



## theforcewithin (14 Aug 2014)

Battle


----------



## missing1 (14 Aug 2014)

fatigue


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Aug 2014)

Tired


----------



## theforcewithin (14 Aug 2014)

Rest


----------



## mrbill (14 Aug 2014)

sleep


----------



## theforcewithin (14 Aug 2014)

Dream


----------



## krustyrl (14 Aug 2014)

catcher


----------



## theforcewithin (14 Aug 2014)

pitcher


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Aug 2014)

Beeer !!!!


----------



## dapaterson (14 Aug 2014)

goggles


----------



## Transporter (14 Aug 2014)

googles


----------



## theforcewithin (14 Aug 2014)

Information


----------



## Zulopol (14 Aug 2014)

Secret


----------



## mrbill (14 Aug 2014)

mistress


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Aug 2014)

Dungeon.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Aug 2014)

Dragon


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2014)

Den


----------



## mrbill (17 Aug 2014)

mother


----------



## Chris Wiley (18 Aug 2014)

Hen


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Aug 2014)

Egg


----------



## missing1 (18 Aug 2014)

fried


----------



## theforcewithin (18 Aug 2014)

chicken


----------



## Dkeh (18 Aug 2014)

Colonel


----------



## theforcewithin (18 Aug 2014)

mustard


----------



## Dkeh (18 Aug 2014)

gas


----------



## Gunshark (18 Aug 2014)

Beans


----------



## Zulopol (18 Aug 2014)

Survival


----------



## theforcewithin (18 Aug 2014)

Fittest


----------



## BorisK (18 Aug 2014)

Fastest


----------



## Zulopol (18 Aug 2014)

Slowest


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Aug 2014)

Turtle


----------



## krustyrl (20 Aug 2014)

Neck


----------



## missing1 (20 Aug 2014)

brace


----------



## Dkeh (20 Aug 2014)

impact


----------



## acen (20 Aug 2014)

Montreal


----------



## theforcewithin (20 Aug 2014)

Bilingual


----------



## Zulopol (20 Aug 2014)

Canada


----------



## Gunshark (20 Aug 2014)

Bears


----------



## Dkeh (20 Aug 2014)

honey


----------



## Zulopol (20 Aug 2014)

bee


----------



## theforcewithin (20 Aug 2014)

sting


----------



## Zulopol (20 Aug 2014)

H1N1


----------



## theforcewithin (20 Aug 2014)

virus


----------



## Dkeh (20 Aug 2014)

computer


----------



## Zulopol (20 Aug 2014)

Mouse


----------



## BorisK (20 Aug 2014)

Trap


----------



## jonsey (20 Aug 2014)

spring


----------



## Zulopol (21 Aug 2014)

Season


----------



## BorisK (21 Aug 2014)

Construction


----------



## Gunshark (21 Aug 2014)

Toronto


----------



## Marchog (21 Aug 2014)

Insufferable.


----------



## Dkeh (21 Aug 2014)

Bitch


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2014)

Heat


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Aug 2014)

Wave


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Aug 2014)

Adios


----------



## dapaterson (22 Aug 2014)

Amigos


----------



## missing1 (22 Aug 2014)

three


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Aug 2014)

Strike.


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (22 Aug 2014)

Engage


----------



## theforcewithin (22 Aug 2014)

Neutralize


----------



## Dkeh (22 Aug 2014)

odor


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Aug 2014)

pungent


----------



## BorisK (22 Aug 2014)

Ripe


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2014)

picking


----------



## theforcewithin (22 Aug 2014)

Apple


----------



## mrbill (22 Aug 2014)

pie


----------



## dapaterson (22 Aug 2014)

Circle


----------



## mrbill (22 Aug 2014)

pi


----------



## jonsey (22 Aug 2014)

hypotenuse


----------



## theforcewithin (22 Aug 2014)

Triangle


----------



## krustyrl (22 Aug 2014)

instrument


----------



## Zulopol (22 Aug 2014)

Tools


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (22 Aug 2014)

Hammer


----------



## Gunshark (22 Aug 2014)

MC


----------



## dapaterson (23 Aug 2014)

wedding


----------



## BorisK (23 Aug 2014)

DJ


----------



## theforcewithin (23 Aug 2014)

Festival


----------



## Sigs Pig (23 Aug 2014)

du Voyageur


----------



## dapaterson (23 Aug 2014)

Bus


----------



## mrjasonc (23 Aug 2014)

School


----------



## Zulopol (23 Aug 2014)

Homework


----------



## Gunshark (23 Aug 2014)

A+


----------



## dapaterson (23 Aug 2014)

magazine


----------



## Zulopol (23 Aug 2014)

Money


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (23 Aug 2014)

Mint


----------



## mrjasonc (23 Aug 2014)

Pepper


----------



## missing1 (23 Aug 2014)

black


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (23 Aug 2014)

Hawk


----------



## Marchog (23 Aug 2014)

Blackhawk  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Aug 2014)

Chicago


----------



## krustyrl (24 Aug 2014)

band


----------



## mrjasonc (24 Aug 2014)

Preform


----------



## theforcewithin (25 Aug 2014)

Destiny


----------



## Zulopol (25 Aug 2014)

Life


----------



## theforcewithin (25 Aug 2014)

CAF


----------



## MeanJean (25 Aug 2014)

army.ca


----------



## mrjasonc (25 Aug 2014)

Forum


----------



## Zulopol (25 Aug 2014)

Internet


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2014)

INTRANET


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Aug 2014)

Bandwidth


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (25 Aug 2014)

Capacity


----------



## Zulopol (25 Aug 2014)

Volume


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2014)

size


----------



## Gunshark (25 Aug 2014)

Matters


----------



## MeanJean (25 Aug 2014)

molecule


----------



## Zulopol (25 Aug 2014)

Atom


----------



## Marchog (25 Aug 2014)

Bomb


----------



## Zulopol (25 Aug 2014)

Explosive


----------



## MeanJean (25 Aug 2014)

Implode


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (25 Aug 2014)

Collapse


----------



## Gunshark (26 Aug 2014)

Rebuild


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (26 Aug 2014)

Construct


----------



## Zulopol (26 Aug 2014)

WTC


----------



## Gunshark (26 Aug 2014)

WTF


----------



## dapaterson (26 Aug 2014)

Saturday


----------



## spacey (26 Aug 2014)

happy


----------



## theforcewithin (26 Aug 2014)

ending


----------



## krustyrl (27 Aug 2014)

relaxed


----------



## ShadyBrah (27 Aug 2014)

Tense


----------



## BorisK (27 Aug 2014)

Moment


----------



## MeanJean (27 Aug 2014)

Torque


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Aug 2014)

Wrench


----------



## theforcewithin (27 Aug 2014)

Screw


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Aug 2014)

Up


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (27 Aug 2014)

Airborne


----------



## ShadyBrah (27 Aug 2014)

Missile


----------



## missing1 (27 Aug 2014)

launcher


----------



## theforcewithin (27 Aug 2014)

grenade


----------



## Zulopol (27 Aug 2014)

powder


----------



## ShadyBrah (27 Aug 2014)

Garlic


----------



## MeanJean (27 Aug 2014)

Toast!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Aug 2014)

Newlywed


----------



## theforcewithin (27 Aug 2014)

honeymoon


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (27 Aug 2014)

Vacation


----------



## ShadyBrah (27 Aug 2014)

Spot


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Aug 2014)

G


----------



## BorisK (27 Aug 2014)

Mythical


----------



## ShadyBrah (27 Aug 2014)

Creature


----------



## MeanJean (27 Aug 2014)

Habit


----------



## theforcewithin (28 Aug 2014)

Break


----------



## mrjasonc (28 Aug 2014)

Repair


----------



## ShadyBrah (28 Aug 2014)

Mechanic


----------



## theforcewithin (28 Aug 2014)

Vehicle


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (28 Aug 2014)

Transportation


----------



## MeanJean (28 Aug 2014)

Transporter


----------



## Gunshark (28 Aug 2014)

Transponder


----------



## MeanJean (28 Aug 2014)

Beep!


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (28 Aug 2014)

Alarm


----------



## ShadyBrah (28 Aug 2014)

Code


----------



## BorisK (28 Aug 2014)

Breaker


----------



## mrjasonc (28 Aug 2014)

Resistor


----------



## theforcewithin (28 Aug 2014)

Current


----------



## ShadyBrah (29 Aug 2014)

Future


----------



## Gunshark (29 Aug 2014)

Hope


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Aug 2014)

None


----------



## dapaterson (29 Aug 2014)

Priest


----------



## missing1 (29 Aug 2014)

M7


----------



## theforcewithin (29 Aug 2014)

Artillery


----------



## MeanJean (29 Aug 2014)

FIRE!


----------



## ShadyBrah (29 Aug 2014)

Charred


----------



## BorisK (29 Aug 2014)

Cooked  (Ps I love this thread lol)


----------



## theforcewithin (29 Aug 2014)

Raw


----------



## Zulopol (29 Aug 2014)

Sushi


----------



## ShadyBrah (29 Aug 2014)

Fish


----------



## MeanJean (30 Aug 2014)

Stick


----------



## BorisK (30 Aug 2014)

Carrot


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (30 Aug 2014)

Rabbit


----------



## missing1 (30 Aug 2014)

stew


----------



## jonsey (30 Aug 2014)

potatoes


----------



## Zulopol (30 Aug 2014)

Tomatoes


----------



## ShadyBrah (31 Aug 2014)

Fried


----------



## Gunshark (31 Aug 2014)

Kentucky


----------



## BorisK (31 Aug 2014)

Derby


----------



## Zulopol (31 Aug 2014)

Demolition


----------



## missing1 (31 Aug 2014)

derby


----------



## ShadyBrah (1 Sep 2014)

Race


----------



## McG (1 Sep 2014)

track


----------



## ShadyBrah (1 Sep 2014)

Album


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Sep 2014)

cover


----------



## Jlhwtp1 (1 Sep 2014)

Up


----------



## ShadyBrah (1 Sep 2014)

Runner


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Sep 2014)

sneaker


----------



## mrjasonc (1 Sep 2014)

Shoe


----------



## Zulopol (1 Sep 2014)

Boots


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2014)

Monkey


----------



## bay-93 (1 Sep 2014)

banana


----------



## BorisK (1 Sep 2014)

peel


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2014)

Emma


----------



## Zulopol (1 Sep 2014)

Watson


----------



## McG (1 Sep 2014)

doctor


----------



## ShadyBrah (1 Sep 2014)

Degree


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (2 Sep 2014)

University


----------



## ShadyBrah (2 Sep 2014)

Ottawa


----------



## Zulopol (2 Sep 2014)

Canada


----------



## ShadyBrah (2 Sep 2014)

Freedom


----------



## Zulopol (2 Sep 2014)

Army


----------



## cryco (3 Sep 2014)

tough


----------



## ShadyBrah (3 Sep 2014)

Meat


----------



## Zulopol (3 Sep 2014)

Chicken


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (3 Sep 2014)

Coward


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Sep 2014)

Noel


----------



## ShadyBrah (3 Sep 2014)

Holiday


----------



## Zulopol (3 Sep 2014)

Santa Claus


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2014)

Elf


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Sep 2014)

Christmas


----------



## Zulopol (3 Sep 2014)

Snow


----------



## cryco (4 Sep 2014)

angel


----------



## MeanJean (4 Sep 2014)

Fish


----------



## ShadyBrah (4 Sep 2014)

Fry


----------



## BorisK (4 Sep 2014)

Cook


----------



## ShadyBrah (5 Sep 2014)

Line


----------



## mrjasonc (5 Sep 2014)

Chef


----------



## Zulopol (5 Sep 2014)

Captain


----------



## MeanJean (5 Sep 2014)

Canuck


----------



## Zulopol (5 Sep 2014)

Hockey


----------



## ShadyBrah (5 Sep 2014)

Stick


----------



## Zulopol (5 Sep 2014)

Puck


----------



## BorisK (5 Sep 2014)

Bunny


----------



## ShadyBrah (6 Sep 2014)

Playboy


----------



## MeanJean (6 Sep 2014)

Mansion


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Sep 2014)

House


----------



## ShadyBrah (6 Sep 2014)

Crack


----------



## Zulopol (6 Sep 2014)

Cocaine


----------



## Lightguns (6 Sep 2014)

Cartel


----------



## Zulopol (6 Sep 2014)

Mafia


----------



## ShadyBrah (6 Sep 2014)

Italian


----------



## Lightguns (6 Sep 2014)

Porn (we were in a rut)


----------



## ShadyBrah (7 Sep 2014)

Network


----------



## MeanJean (7 Sep 2014)

Peer


----------



## cryco (7 Sep 2014)

Equal


----------



## mrjasonc (8 Sep 2014)

Solution


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2014)

answer


----------



## Zulopol (8 Sep 2014)

Question


----------



## krustyrl (8 Sep 2014)

Period


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Sep 2014)

Jurasic


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2014)

Park


----------



## BorisK (8 Sep 2014)

Dog


----------



## ShadyBrah (8 Sep 2014)

Bark


----------



## Pryce (9 Sep 2014)

root beer (Barq)


----------



## BorisK (9 Sep 2014)

Burp


----------



## ShadyBrah (9 Sep 2014)

Baby


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Sep 2014)

Carriage


----------



## Zulopol (9 Sep 2014)

Forest


----------



## ShadyBrah (9 Sep 2014)

Run


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Sep 2014)

Nose.


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2014)

Bleed


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Sep 2014)

Valve.


----------



## ShadyBrah (10 Sep 2014)

Control


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Sep 2014)

Yourself.


----------



## krustyrl (10 Sep 2014)

Selfie


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Sep 2014)

Plague


----------



## cryco (11 Sep 2014)

zombie


----------



## Zulopol (11 Sep 2014)

Survival


----------



## krustyrl (11 Sep 2014)

Skills


----------



## Zulopol (11 Sep 2014)

Experience


----------



## missing1 (11 Sep 2014)

incident


----------



## Zulopol (11 Sep 2014)

Destiny


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Sep 2014)

Child


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Sep 2014)

Care


----------



## missing1 (15 Sep 2014)

custody


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (18 Sep 2014)

Ownership


----------



## BorisK (18 Sep 2014)

Managment


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Sep 2014)

Micro


----------



## ShadyBrah (18 Sep 2014)

Brewery


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Sep 2014)

Malt.


----------



## cryco (23 Sep 2014)

liquor


----------



## missing1 (23 Sep 2014)

scotch


----------



## krustyrl (23 Sep 2014)

butter


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Sep 2014)

Churn


----------



## ShadyBrah (24 Sep 2014)

Stir


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Sep 2014)

Nest.


----------



## ShadyBrah (25 Sep 2014)

Hornet


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Sep 2014)

Green


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Sep 2014)

Solyent


----------



## Marchog (25 Sep 2014)

Solvent.


----------



## AlphaCharlieCharlie (1 Oct 2014)

Chemical


----------



## krustyrl (1 Oct 2014)

Brothers


----------



## BorisK (4 Oct 2014)

Rivalry


----------



## GnyHwy (4 Oct 2014)

Competition


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Oct 2014)

Event


----------



## ohhenry5150 (10 Oct 2014)

Sports


----------



## krustyrl (10 Oct 2014)

Fans


----------



## cryco (10 Oct 2014)

concert


----------



## Offstar1029 (10 Oct 2014)

Music.


----------



## ohhenry5150 (10 Oct 2014)

band


----------



## Offstar1029 (10 Oct 2014)

Rubber.


----------



## ohhenry5150 (10 Oct 2014)

Tire


----------



## krustyrl (10 Oct 2014)

Canadian


----------



## Marchog (10 Oct 2014)

Molson


----------



## Offstar1029 (10 Oct 2014)

Beer.


----------



## Chris Wiley (12 Oct 2014)

Batter


----------



## missing1 (12 Oct 2014)

fish


----------



## BorisK (13 Oct 2014)

Ocean


----------



## Chris Wiley (13 Oct 2014)

Liner


----------



## Offstar1029 (13 Oct 2014)

Paint.


----------



## Chris Wiley (13 Oct 2014)

Roller


----------



## ShadyBrah (14 Oct 2014)

blade


----------



## Chris Wiley (14 Oct 2014)

Runner


----------



## Offstar1029 (14 Oct 2014)

Drug?


----------



## Chris Wiley (14 Oct 2014)

Dealer


----------



## ohhenry5150 (14 Oct 2014)

Poker


----------



## Chris Wiley (14 Oct 2014)

Player


----------



## cryco (14 Oct 2014)

real


----------



## bay-93 (14 Oct 2014)

no duff!


----------



## ohhenry5150 (15 Oct 2014)

The Simpsons


----------



## Vell (15 Oct 2014)

Doh!


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Oct 2014)

Homer


----------



## ohhenry5150 (15 Oct 2014)

bald


----------



## Offstar1029 (15 Oct 2014)

Head


----------



## missing1 (15 Oct 2014)

engine


----------



## ohhenry5150 (15 Oct 2014)

Oil


----------



## Vell (15 Oct 2014)

Alberta


----------



## BorisK (15 Oct 2014)

Mountains


----------



## Gunshark (15 Oct 2014)

Alberta


----------



## cryco (15 Oct 2014)

Surplus


----------



## Offstar1029 (15 Oct 2014)

Ammo.


----------



## ShadyBrah (15 Oct 2014)

Magazine


----------



## Vell (16 Oct 2014)

Discover


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Oct 2014)

Card


----------



## cryco (16 Oct 2014)

christmas


----------



## Chris Wiley (16 Oct 2014)

Tree


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Oct 2014)

LIGHTS!


----------



## Chris Wiley (16 Oct 2014)

Camera


----------



## Gunshark (16 Oct 2014)

Action


----------



## missing1 (16 Oct 2014)

figure


----------



## cryco (16 Oct 2014)

batteries


----------



## Offstar1029 (16 Oct 2014)

AA


----------



## Vell (16 Oct 2014)

inebriated


----------



## BorisK (17 Oct 2014)

Me


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Oct 2014)

You


----------



## Gunshark (17 Oct 2014)

Him


----------



## Chris Wiley (17 Oct 2014)

Her


----------



## cryco (17 Oct 2014)

fault


----------



## Chris Wiley (17 Oct 2014)

Line


----------



## Vell (17 Oct 2014)

Backer


----------



## Chris Wiley (17 Oct 2014)

Financial


----------



## Offstar1029 (17 Oct 2014)

Money.


----------



## Chris Wiley (17 Oct 2014)

Grubbing


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Oct 2014)

Salesman


----------



## Offstar1029 (18 Oct 2014)

Car.


----------



## Chris Wiley (18 Oct 2014)

Truck


----------



## Vell (18 Oct 2014)

Monster


----------



## Chris Wiley (18 Oct 2014)

Mash


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Oct 2014)

Klinger


----------



## Offstar1029 (21 Oct 2014)

Girlfriend.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Oct 2014)

Shopping.


----------



## missing1 (21 Oct 2014)

Chanel


----------



## Gunshark (24 Oct 2014)

Channel


----------



## cryco (24 Oct 2014)

isthmus


----------



## missing1 (24 Oct 2014)

spit


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Oct 2014)

Roast


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Oct 2014)

Duck.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2014)

Cover


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Oct 2014)

Blanket


----------



## cryco (27 Oct 2014)

statement


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Oct 2014)

Bill


----------



## missing1 (29 Oct 2014)

payment


----------



## BorisK (1 Nov 2014)

Plan


----------



## Offstar1029 (1 Nov 2014)

Building.


----------



## Sully (1 Nov 2014)

Future


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Nov 2014)

past


----------



## Offstar1029 (2 Nov 2014)

Crime.


----------



## missing1 (2 Nov 2014)

boss


----------



## cryco (2 Nov 2014)

Hugo


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Nov 2014)

Cologne


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Nov 2014)

Cathedral.


----------



## Offstar1029 (3 Nov 2014)

Religion.


----------



## BorisK (8 Nov 2014)

Understanding


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2014)

Knowing


----------



## Anten33 (10 Nov 2014)

Discombobulate


----------



## MeanJean (23 Nov 2014)

Decontaminate


----------



## armyvern (23 Nov 2014)

bleach


----------



## BorisK (24 Nov 2014)

Blonde


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2014)

Coffee


----------



## MeanJean (24 Nov 2014)

Swill


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Nov 2014)

Swine.


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Nov 2014)

Flu


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (26 Nov 2014)

Ebola


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2014)

Virus


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2014)

Worm


----------



## BorisK (27 Nov 2014)

Hook


----------



## cryco (27 Nov 2014)

jab


----------



## drbones (27 Nov 2014)

cross


----------



## missing1 (27 Nov 2014)

bones


----------



## mrjasonc (8 Dec 2014)

Skeleton


----------



## missing1 (8 Dec 2014)

key


----------



## cryco (8 Dec 2014)

lime


----------



## JacquelineHenriata (11 Dec 2014)

Lemon op:


----------



## missing1 (11 Dec 2014)

tequila


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Dec 2014)

Sunrise.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Dec 2014)

Anatevka


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2014)

Tevye


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Dec 2014)

Milkman


----------



## GnyHwy (30 Dec 2014)

Daddy


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jan 2015)

Warbucks


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jan 2015)

Starbucks


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Jan 2015)

Battlestar.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2015)

Bucky  >


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Jan 2015)

Zoonie (I am carbon dating myself here  ).


----------



## Anten33 (16 Jan 2015)

Bogus


----------



## SMG III (19 Jan 2015)

Boggart


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jan 2015)

Humphrey


----------



## cryco (19 Jan 2015)

Casablanca (duh)


----------



## Anten33 (28 Jan 2015)

Steiner


----------



## Goose15 (28 Jan 2015)

Bach


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Jan 2015)

Catherine


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jan 2015)

Henry


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2015)

Ford


----------



## down on the upside (29 Jan 2015)

Recall


----------



## Anten33 (4 Feb 2015)

Toyota


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2015)

Tundra


----------



## cryco (4 Feb 2015)

taiga


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Feb 2015)

Kalinka!


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2015)

berry


----------



## acen (5 Feb 2015)

Relic


----------



## Anten33 (5 Feb 2015)

Hunter


----------



## Offstar1029 (10 Feb 2015)

Prey


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Feb 2015)

Bird


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Feb 2015)

Brain


----------



## Marchog (13 Feb 2015)

Pinky.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2015)

Patricia


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Feb 2015)

noble


----------



## Offstar1029 (13 Feb 2015)

Gases


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2015)

Expell


----------



## Pryce (16 Feb 2015)

School


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Feb 2015)

Uniform


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Feb 2015)

Japanese    >


----------



## krustyrl (18 Feb 2015)

cuisine


----------



## cryco (18 Feb 2015)

casserole


----------



## dapaterson (18 Feb 2015)

dish


----------



## McG (18 Feb 2015)

Spoon


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Feb 2015)

Brokeback


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Feb 2015)

swaybacked


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Feb 2015)

Pain.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Feb 2015)

gain


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Feb 2015)

Squelch.


----------



## cryco (19 Feb 2015)

transmitter


----------



## dapaterson (22 Feb 2015)

receiver


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Feb 2015)

Wide


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Feb 2015)

Load.


----------



## Sigs Pig (24 Feb 2015)

amps


----------



## Jed (24 Feb 2015)

war


----------



## Anten33 (24 Feb 2015)

Nothing


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Feb 2015)

Zip


----------



## bridges (27 Feb 2015)

zilch


----------



## theforcewithin (27 Feb 2015)

zero


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Feb 2015)

nought


----------



## theforcewithin (27 Feb 2015)

dread


----------



## cryco (27 Feb 2015)

judge


----------



## krustyrl (28 Feb 2015)

Jury


----------



## theforcewithin (28 Feb 2015)

Executioner


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2015)

hangman


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Mar 2015)

Game


----------



## krustyrl (2 Mar 2015)

Throne


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Mar 2015)

Thrown.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Mar 2015)

Overboard


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Mar 2015)

Extravagant.


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Mar 2015)

Costly


----------



## theforcewithin (16 Mar 2015)

Bankrupt


----------



## Valhrafn (16 Mar 2015)

Greece


----------



## theforcewithin (16 Mar 2015)

Sparta


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Mar 2015)

Ascetic.


----------



## theforcewithin (16 Mar 2015)

Monk


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Mar 2015)

bebop


----------



## ueo (16 Mar 2015)

zoot suit


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Mar 2015)

Pinstripes


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2015)

grey


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Mar 2015)

incarcerated


----------



## cryco (17 Mar 2015)

thug


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Mar 2015)

bully


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2015)

beef


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Mar 2015)

Phantom (of the Paradise)


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Mar 2015)

Opera


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Mar 2015)

Pavaroti


----------



## Valhrafn (31 Mar 2015)

misspelled


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2015)

grammar


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Apr 2015)

School.


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Apr 2015)

fish


----------



## krustyrl (1 Apr 2015)

stick


----------



## eharps (2 Apr 2015)

Dog


----------



## krustyrl (2 Apr 2015)

walker


----------



## GUS021 (2 Apr 2015)

ambulator


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Apr 2015)

Escalator.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Apr 2015)

Stairs


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2015)

stares


----------



## Mister Donut (22 Apr 2015)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> stares


Stalker


----------



## jacob_of_canada (22 Apr 2015)

striker


----------



## maclachlan98 (22 Apr 2015)

Streaker


----------



## theforcewithin (24 Apr 2015)

naked


----------



## Mister Donut (24 Apr 2015)

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> naked


Sasha Grey


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Apr 2015)

Notneedingtoquotesomeoneelsespostwhenyouaddyourownword


----------



## eharps (28 Apr 2015)

donut


----------



## cryco (28 Apr 2015)

glaze


----------



## Dou You (6 May 2015)

ham


----------



## missing1 (6 May 2015)

bone


----------



## MeanJean (6 May 2015)

Marrow


----------



## theforcewithin (6 May 2015)

transplant


----------



## down on the upside (6 May 2015)

Rancid


----------



## eharps (6 May 2015)

punk


----------



## jacob_of_canada (6 May 2015)

Band


----------



## Good2Golf (6 May 2015)

Brothers


----------



## 211RadOp (7 May 2015)

Sisters


----------



## eharps (7 May 2015)

Twin


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 May 2015)

Towers.


----------



## armyrules (10 May 2015)

Dark


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2015)

ale


----------



## BorisK (11 May 2015)

India


----------



## 211RadOp (12 May 2015)

Curry


----------



## Mister Donut (12 May 2015)

Diarrhea


----------



## jacob_of_canada (13 May 2015)

bismuth


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 May 2015)

Eighty-three.


----------



## eharps (13 May 2015)

Degrees


----------



## cryco (13 May 2015)

PhD


----------



## Good2Golf (13 May 2015)

Deeper


----------



## Mister Donut (19 May 2015)

Sasha Grey


----------



## Anten33 (19 May 2015)

Immature


----------



## jacob_of_canada (19 May 2015)

killjoy


----------



## 211RadOp (31 May 2015)

Killroy


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 May 2015)

Lord.


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 May 2015)

(...of the) South


----------



## eharps (1 Jun 2015)

Grits


----------



## Mister Donut (1 Jun 2015)

Fried chicken


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2015)

blues


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Jun 2015)

Brothers


----------



## thejug (2 Jun 2015)

In arms


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jun 2015)

Hug


----------



## eharps (3 Jun 2015)

Bear


----------



## Anten33 (3 Jun 2015)

Bear Bear Horrible (Grizzly Bear (Ursus arctos horribilis)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jun 2015)

Annus (horibilis)


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jun 2015)

Bung


----------



## ueo (23 Jun 2015)

Wizard of Id, sot


----------



## deskjockey43 (7 Jul 2015)

Warlock


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jul 2015)

Hemlock


----------



## eharps (8 Jul 2015)

Socrates


----------



## CharaOnSkates (8 Jul 2015)

Greece


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Jul 2015)

Exit


----------



## krustyrl (8 Jul 2015)

Bail


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jul 2015)

Bilge


----------



## jacob_of_canada (12 Jul 2015)

bottom


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Jul 2015)

Foggy


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jul 2015)

Bottom


----------



## krustyrl (12 Jul 2015)

drawer


----------



## Jed (12 Jul 2015)

Maggie


----------



## C-Aitchison (13 Jul 2015)

Simpsons


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jul 2015)

Sears


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Jul 2015)

Tower


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jul 2015)

Toppler


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Jul 2015)

Nebulus


----------



## deskjockey43 (14 Jul 2015)

Subjective


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Jul 2015)

Opinion


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Jul 2015)

Questionable (not yours, Good2Golf)


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jul 2015)

Explainable     (No harm, no foul  )


----------



## C-Aitchison (15 Jul 2015)

Answer


----------



## Sigs Pig (15 Jul 2015)

conform (to)


----------



## eharps (16 Jul 2015)

blind


----------



## cryco (16 Jul 2015)

faith


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jul 2015)

Ford


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2015)

mustang


----------



## CharaOnSkates (16 Jul 2015)

Horse


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jul 2015)

power


----------



## C-Aitchison (16 Jul 2015)

responsibility


----------



## faivious (16 Jul 2015)

Integrity


----------



## deskjockey43 (16 Jul 2015)

Trust


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jul 2015)

Bank


----------



## BorisK (16 Jul 2015)

Rating


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jul 2015)

Seaman


----------



## deskjockey43 (23 Jul 2015)

Navy


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2015)

Oilcoveredfighterpilotsandnavigatorsplayingwitheachotherinthesand


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jul 2015)

Concatenation.


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2015)

....stuff.??


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2015)

bikini


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2015)

micro


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Aug 2015)

Mini


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Aug 2015)

ME


----------



## dapaterson (5 Aug 2015)

you


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Aug 2015)

guys


----------



## dapaterson (5 Aug 2015)

dolls


----------



## missing1 (5 Aug 2015)

baby


----------



## Jed (5 Aug 2015)

bunting


----------



## down on the upside (5 Aug 2015)

blue jays


----------



## krustyrl (5 Aug 2015)

Maple Leafs


----------



## C-Aitchison (5 Aug 2015)

Terrible


----------



## eharps (6 Aug 2015)

Truth


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Aug 2015)

Duty


----------



## dapaterson (6 Aug 2015)

Call


----------



## McG (6 Aug 2015)

Centre


----------



## dapaterson (6 Aug 2015)

ice


----------



## McG (6 Aug 2015)

Beer


----------



## dapaterson (6 Aug 2015)

stout


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Aug 2015)

Short


----------



## missing1 (7 Aug 2015)

skirt


----------



## Sigs Pig (7 Aug 2015)

avoid


----------



## Lumber (7 Aug 2015)

work


----------



## C-Aitchison (7 Aug 2015)

hard


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Aug 2015)

knocks


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Aug 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Aug 2015)

Speed.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Aug 2015)

Keanu


----------



## BinRat55 (14 Aug 2015)

Oh my... REEVES!


----------



## dapaterson (14 Aug 2015)

Jeeves


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Aug 2015)

JustAsk


----------



## dapaterson (16 Aug 2015)

Question


----------



## McG (16 Aug 2015)

Who


----------



## dapaterson (16 Aug 2015)

The


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Aug 2015)

Man?


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Aug 2015)

Dennis


----------



## McG (16 Aug 2015)

Menace


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Aug 2015)

Society


----------



## missing1 (16 Aug 2015)

federation


----------



## eharps (17 Aug 2015)

Galactic


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Aug 2015)

Empire


----------



## C-Aitchison (17 Aug 2015)

Roman


----------



## McG (17 Aug 2015)

Legion


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2015)

disease


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2015)

industrial


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2015)

Sabotage


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2015)

Boom!


----------



## McG (17 Aug 2015)

Sapper


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2015)

Pukka


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2015)

Smith


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Aug 2015)

Wesson


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Aug 2015)

Magnum.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Aug 2015)

champagne


----------



## McG (18 Aug 2015)

Wine


----------



## missing1 (18 Aug 2015)

cheese


----------



## McG (18 Aug 2015)

Swiss


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2015)

Miss


----------



## Jed (18 Aug 2015)

Piggy


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Aug 2015)

Diva.


----------



## C-Aitchison (18 Aug 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Diva.


Teenager.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Aug 2015)

Basement


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Aug 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Basement



Apartment


----------



## Lumber (19 Aug 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Apartment



Flat


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Aug 2015)

Plain


----------



## C-Aitchison (19 Aug 2015)

Bagel


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2015)

sesame


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2015)

seed


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2015)

mustard


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2015)

parable


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Aug 2015)

Samaritan


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Aug 2015)

Good


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Aug 2015)

Bad


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Aug 2015)

ex-ComdRCAF    


(that was his call-sign....no, seriously)


----------



## C-Aitchison (24 Aug 2015)

Plane


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2015)

Train


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2015)

tracks


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Aug 2015)

Tears


----------



## BinRat55 (25 Aug 2015)

Fears


----------



## C-Aitchison (25 Aug 2015)

Spiders


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2015)

Coupes


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Aug 2015)

de Villes


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Aug 2015)

Cruella


----------



## eharps (25 Aug 2015)

Techno


----------



## C-Aitchison (26 Aug 2015)

Bass


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2015)

Ace


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Aug 2015)

Deuce


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2015)

Ma


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Aug 2015)

Yoyo


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Aug 2015)

String


----------



## C-Aitchison (27 Aug 2015)

Cheese


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2015)

Python


----------



## BinRat55 (27 Aug 2015)

Monty


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Aug 2015)

Ni!


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2015)

shrubbery


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Aug 2015)

path


----------



## C-Aitchison (27 Aug 2015)

Finder.


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Sep 2015)

Searcher


----------



## Sigs Pig (2 Sep 2015)

beetle


----------



## krustyrl (2 Sep 2015)

Beatle


----------



## BinRat55 (3 Sep 2015)

Ringo


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2015)

Star(r)


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2015)

night


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2015)

flight


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Sep 2015)

Valkyries


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2015)

napalm


----------



## C-Aitchison (3 Sep 2015)

flammable


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2015)

inflammable


----------



## Valhrafn (3 Sep 2015)

asbestos


----------



## eharps (8 Sep 2015)

Cancer


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2015)

Capricorn


----------



## C-Aitchison (8 Sep 2015)

Zodiac


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Sep 2015)

Killer


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Sep 2015)

Kowalski


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Sep 2015)

Neptune.



(Fot those old enough  ;D, Kowalski was the seaman who always got in trouble in Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, a 1960's TV series)


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2015)

Pluto


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Sep 2015)

underworld


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Sep 2015)

Kate.


----------



## C-Aitchison (9 Sep 2015)

Middleton


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Sep 2015)

Prince


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2015)

Albert


----------



## Gunshark (14 Sep 2015)

Einstein


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Sep 2015)

Herbert

(The Hundred-Year-Old Man Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hundred-Year-Old_Man_Who_Climbed_Out_the_Window_and_Disappeared_(film) )


----------



## C-Aitchison (21 Sep 2015)

Sherbert


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Sep 2015)

Frozen.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Sep 2015)

Chosin


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Oct 2015)

Reservoir.


----------



## BinRat55 (26 Oct 2015)

Dogs


----------



## eharps (26 Oct 2015)

Husky


----------



## dapaterson (26 Oct 2015)

Sled


----------



## eharps (26 Oct 2015)

Bombardier


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Oct 2015)

Twochallengerbusinessjetsboughtbythegovernmentforatenthofabilliondollarsonthesecondlastdayofthefiscalyear


----------



## dapaterson (26 Oct 2015)

Shawinigan


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Oct 2015)

Ship


----------



## krustyrl (26 Oct 2015)

mate


----------



## dapaterson (26 Oct 2015)

check


----------



## eharps (26 Oct 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Twochallengerbusinessjetsboughtbythegovernmentforatenthofabilliondollarsonthesecondlastdayofthefiscalyear



this gave me a good chuckle. Also, my word is balance


----------



## Fluff (26 Oct 2015)

book


----------



## Gunshark (26 Oct 2015)

Vonnegut


----------



## C-Aitchison (27 Oct 2015)

Vomit


----------



## Navy_Phoenix (12 Nov 2015)

Gross


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Nov 2015)

Paul.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Nov 2015)

Saul


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Nov 2015)

Israel


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Nov 2015)

Pudding

(I had the BEST chocolate pudding in Nazareth...)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Nov 2015)

Duff


----------



## Lumber (13 Nov 2015)

Cosby

 >


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Dec 2015)

Bill


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2015)

duck


----------



## dapaterson (2 Dec 2015)

quack


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Dec 2015)

Malpractice


----------



## missing1 (2 Dec 2015)

negligence


----------



## krustyrl (30 Jan 2016)

gross


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Jan 2016)

Paul


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2016)

Peter


----------



## cavalryman (30 Jan 2016)

Mary


----------



## Steve_D (1 Feb 2016)

Jane


----------



## CanadianInTexas (1 Feb 2016)

Sanders


----------



## krustyrl (1 Feb 2016)

Colonel


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Feb 2016)

Klink


----------



## CanadianInTexas (3 Feb 2016)

Hogan


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2016)

Hulk


----------



## cavalryman (3 Feb 2016)

Angry


----------



## Lumber (3 Feb 2016)

Hangry!


----------



## Steve_D (3 Feb 2016)

Snickers


----------



## Gunshark (3 Feb 2016)

Mars


----------



## missing1 (4 Feb 2016)

Saturn


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2016)

Uranus


----------



## CanadianInTexas (4 Feb 2016)

Pluto


----------



## Steve_D (4 Feb 2016)

Mickey


----------



## krustyrl (4 Feb 2016)

Texas


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2016)

Exes


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Feb 2016)

riddance (good)


----------



## Scarlett (29 Mar 2016)

Alligator (later)


----------



## marinemech (29 Mar 2016)

Jenkins


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Mar 2016)

Leroy


----------



## Scarlett (30 Mar 2016)

Warcraft


----------



## deskjockey43 (26 Sep 2016)

World


----------



## Lightguns (26 Sep 2016)

Order


----------



## Lumber (26 Sep 2016)

Pizza


----------



## Marie92 (26 Sep 2016)

Peperoni  [Xp


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2016)

Brothers


----------



## missing1 (26 Sep 2016)

Smothers


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2016)

Banned


----------



## taram (26 Sep 2016)

Band


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2016)

The


----------



## cupper (26 Sep 2016)

Clash


----------



## taram (26 Sep 2016)

Titans


----------



## deskjockey43 (27 Sep 2016)

Football


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Sep 2016)

Touchdown


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Sep 2016)

Landing


----------



## dapaterson (28 Sep 2016)

Gear


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2016)

ratio


----------



## CountDC (28 Sep 2016)

relationship


----------



## taram (28 Sep 2016)

Family


----------



## cupper (28 Sep 2016)

Partridge


----------



## deskjockey43 (15 Oct 2016)

Birds


----------



## AbdullahD (16 Oct 2016)

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Birds



Bees


----------



## dapaterson (16 Oct 2016)

Sting


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2016)

Brit


----------



## missing1 (16 Oct 2016)

Kippers


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Oct 2016)

Puke.

(Had a commander from England once, who insisted on the damn things every morning - just walking in the wardroom with that odour was enough to make me ... well you get it)


----------



## AbdullahD (16 Oct 2016)

Vomit


----------



## taram (16 Oct 2016)

Yuck


----------



## krustyrl (17 Oct 2016)

honk


----------



## missing1 (17 Oct 2016)

tootle


----------



## Lightguns (17 Oct 2016)

meister


----------



## AbdullahD (18 Oct 2016)

Maestro


----------



## deskjockey43 (19 Oct 2016)

Piano


----------



## Steve_D (19 Oct 2016)

Keys


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Oct 2016)

locked


----------



## AbdullahD (19 Oct 2016)

Ice


----------



## cavalryman (19 Oct 2016)

Cube


----------



## AbdullahD (19 Oct 2016)

Borg


----------



## missing1 (19 Oct 2016)

Sweden


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Oct 2016)

IKEA


----------



## GR66 (25 Oct 2016)

Divorce


----------



## dapaterson (25 Oct 2016)

Marriage


----------



## cavalryman (25 Oct 2016)

Celibacy


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Oct 2016)

Priest.


----------



## AbdullahD (25 Oct 2016)

Rabbi


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2016)

bar


----------



## AbdullahD (25 Oct 2016)

Tequila! (Honestly tequila salt and a lime.. but that is beside the point)


----------



## cavalryman (25 Oct 2016)

Sheila


----------



## ueo (26 Oct 2016)

Lady


----------



## Lightguns (26 Oct 2016)

Hunter


----------



## trigger324 (26 Oct 2016)

orange


----------



## Jed (26 Oct 2016)

Agent


----------



## dapaterson (26 Oct 2016)

secret


----------



## cavalryman (26 Oct 2016)

Victoria


----------



## missing1 (26 Oct 2016)

class


----------



## AbdullahD (26 Oct 2016)

Act


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Oct 2016)

Oscar


----------



## RocketRichard (29 Oct 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Oscar


Grouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karona (7 Nov 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Grouch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_And to think this all started with "Stinky" and "Garbage", haha_

Grinch


----------



## cavalryman (7 Nov 2016)

Karona said:
			
		

> _And to think this all started with "Stinky" and "Garbage", haha_
> 
> Grinch


Christmas


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2016)

turkey


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Nov 2016)

flightless 

(ref: Les Nessman in WKRP in Cincinatti)


----------



## Flavus101 (10 Nov 2016)

Penguin


----------



## krustyrl (10 Nov 2016)

Emperer


----------



## missing1 (10 Nov 2016)

monarch     :brit poppy:


----------



## Jed (10 Nov 2016)

Flutterby


----------



## Karona (14 Nov 2016)

Patercillar


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Nov 2016)

Doctor


----------



## cavalryman (17 Nov 2016)

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve_D (26 Nov 2016)

MASH


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2016)

Potatoes


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2016)

tomatoes


----------



## krustyrl (27 Nov 2016)

hothouse


----------



## dapaterson (27 Nov 2016)

Greenhouse


----------



## missing1 (27 Nov 2016)

gas


----------



## Karona (13 Dec 2016)

Noble


----------



## AbdullahD (13 Dec 2016)

Honor


----------



## Lumber (13 Dec 2016)

Harrington...


----------



## Karona (31 Jan 2017)

Name


----------



## IceBlue (31 Jan 2017)

Date


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2017)

nut


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Jan 2017)

Scrat


----------



## Steve_D (5 Feb 2017)

Squirrel


----------



## trigger324 (7 May 2017)

Dead


----------



## mrjasonc (7 Dec 2017)

Coffin


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Dec 2017)

Dracula


----------



## war2001v (8 Dec 2017)

Bite


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Dec 2017)

Chomp


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Dec 2017)

Change


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Dec 2017)

Evolve


----------



## dapaterson (15 Dec 2017)

Revolve


----------



## Shadybrah23 (20 Dec 2017)

Earth


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Dec 2017)

Solstice


----------



## dapaterson (20 Dec 2017)

Equinox


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Dec 2017)

Cat.


----------



## missing1 (20 Dec 2017)

feline


----------



## dapaterson (1 Aug 2020)

Canine


----------



## Weinie (1 Aug 2020)

Tooth


----------



## missing1 (1 Aug 2020)

Dental


----------



## Weinie (1 Aug 2020)

Floss


----------



## MilEME09 (1 Aug 2020)

String


----------



## dapaterson (1 Aug 2020)

Theory


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Aug 2020)

Relativity


----------



## Weinie (1 Aug 2020)

Einstein


----------



## Kilted (2 Aug 2020)

Light


----------



## GR66 (2 Aug 2020)

Photon


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Aug 2020)

Torpedo


----------



## observor 69 (2 Aug 2020)

JFK


----------



## dapaterson (2 Aug 2020)

Schoolbook


----------



## observor 69 (2 Aug 2020)

Teachers pet


----------



## Weinie (2 Aug 2020)

Apple


----------



## observor 69 (2 Aug 2020)

Pie


----------



## GR66 (2 Aug 2020)

Crust


----------



## missing1 (2 Aug 2020)

Dough


----------



## Weinie (2 Aug 2020)

Moolah


----------



## Kilted (2 Aug 2020)

Cow


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Aug 2020)

Pattie


----------



## dapaterson (2 Aug 2020)

Selma


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Aug 2020)

Bouvier


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Aug 2020)

Kennedy


----------



## FSTO (3 Aug 2020)

Assassination


----------



## dapaterson (3 Aug 2020)

Sondheim


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Aug 2020)

Musical


----------



## Weinie (4 Aug 2020)

Score


----------



## dapaterson (4 Aug 2020)

Camelot


----------



## missing1 (4 Aug 2020)

spitfire


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Aug 2020)

Merlin


----------



## medicineman (4 Aug 2020)

Druid


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Aug 2020)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Druid



Nature


----------



## trigger324 (4 Aug 2020)

trail


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Aug 2020)

Mix


----------



## dapaterson (4 Aug 2020)

tape


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Aug 2020)

Face.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Aug 2020)

Plant


----------



## medicineman (5 Aug 2020)

Splat


----------



## observor 69 (5 Aug 2020)

Floor


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Aug 2020)

Plan


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2020)

Five


----------



## medicineman (7 Aug 2020)

Finger


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Aug 2020)

Discount


----------



## Walt (7 Aug 2020)

employee


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Aug 2020)

Entrance


----------



## observor 69 (8 Aug 2020)

Racist


----------



## Weinie (8 Aug 2020)

WTF. How does entrance and racist relate?


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2020)

Employee entrance=>servant's entrance=>(add your own racial epithet) entrance - my guess anyway


----------



## observor 69 (9 Aug 2020)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Employee entrance=>servant's entrance=>(add your own racial epithet) entrance - my guess anyway



Thanks medicineman.


----------



## kkwd (9 Aug 2020)

Freethinking


----------



## Gunnar (6 Sep 2020)

Old-timer


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2020)

Buick


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Sep 2020)

Encore


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Sep 2020)

Fanfare


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Sep 2020)

Trumpet


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2020)

Horn


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2020)

Burned


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Sep 2020)

Crisp


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2020)

Potato


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Sep 2020)

Hot


----------



## Drallib (9 Sep 2020)

Tea


----------



## missing1 (9 Sep 2020)

Party


----------



## Drallib (9 Sep 2020)

Punch


----------



## SeaKingTacco (9 Sep 2020)

bag


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Sep 2020)

Duffle


----------



## Weinie (9 Sep 2020)

Coat


----------



## Drallib (9 Sep 2020)

Polyurethane


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Sep 2020)

Insulation


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Sep 2020)

Isolation


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Sep 2020)

Alone


----------



## dapaterson (10 Sep 2020)

Home


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Sep 2020)

Schooled


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Sep 2020)

Old


----------



## dapaterson (11 Sep 2020)

Fart


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Sep 2020)

Elderberries


----------



## missing1 (11 Sep 2020)

fruit


----------



## dapaterson (11 Sep 2020)

salad


----------



## Gunnar (22 Sep 2020)

Jell-O


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Sep 2020)

Wrestling


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Sep 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Wrestling



Belt


----------



## dapaterson (22 Sep 2020)

Pants


----------



## kkwd (22 Sep 2020)

Zipper


----------



## Drallib (22 Sep 2020)

Slide


----------



## kkwd (22 Sep 2020)

Playground


----------



## Drallib (24 Sep 2020)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Playground



Grounders


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Sep 2020)

Ball


----------



## dapaterson (24 Sep 2020)

Chain


----------



## missing1 (24 Sep 2020)

gang


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Sep 2020)

War


----------



## dapaterson (25 Sep 2020)

Fare


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Sep 2020)

FARP


----------



## Gunnar (26 Sep 2020)

Hose


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Sep 2020)

Nose


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Jan 2021)

Discipline


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Jan 2021)

Fire


----------



## missing1 (19 Jan 2021)

furor


----------



## Gunnar (20 Jan 2021)

Mack


----------



## SeaKingTacco (20 Jan 2021)

Truck


----------



## trigger324 (4 Feb 2021)

Driver


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Feb 2021)

Golf


----------



## FM07 (4 Feb 2021)

Club


----------



## missing1 (9 Feb 2021)

Med


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Feb 2021)

Terrain


----------



## Drallib (18 Nov 2021)

Field


----------



## dapaterson (18 Nov 2021)

Kitchen


----------



## GR66 (18 Nov 2021)

Sink


----------



## Weinie (18 Nov 2021)

GR66 said:


> Sink


Hole


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2021)

Worm


----------



## Gunnar (19 Nov 2021)

Arrakis


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2021)

Drugs


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Nov 2021)

Catridingaunicorn


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2021)

Again


----------



## CountDC (19 Nov 2021)

again


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Nov 2021)

Decapitalization


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2021)

Rogers


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Nov 2021)

Steve


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Nov 2021)

$6millionman


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2021)

Oscar


----------



## missing1 (21 Nov 2021)

Meyer (weiner}


----------

